# Rep whines



## rabbitislove

My rep says I should have 2 cans but I only have 1.
Please help.
I am more awesome than this!


----------



## imfree

rabbitislove said:


> My rep says I should have 2 cans but I only have 1.
> Please help.
> I am more awesome than this!


I have over 700 points and only show 5 cans. I think the system updates the
can count at somewhat distant intervals. This is just my guess, however.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

rabbitislove said:


> I am more awesome than this!



Of course you are. And sadly, I tried to rep you again and was informed I cannot yet.

But fear not, I will actively rep around the boards until I can rep you again and help increase the physical manifestation of your awesomness!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

imfree said:


> I have over 700 points and only show 5 cans. I think the system updates the
> can count at somewhat distant intervals. This is just my guess, however.




you got your last dark can when you hit 500. The light green cans are worth 250 points, so you will see your first light green when you hit 750.


----------



## imfree

Ruby Ripples said:


> you got your last dark can when you hit 500. The light green cans are worth 250 points, so you will see your first light green when you hit 750.



Thanks, Ruby, I knew there had to be a reasonable method to
this "madness", some kind of system to rep and cans. Come
on 750, I'm almost there!!!


----------



## StridentDionysus

Rabbit, Imfree. Hope my lil rep helps


----------



## AnnMarie

Actually, the rep levels were adjusted a while back and they're no longer as systematic as they once were. Not all dark green are worth 100, not all light worth 250, etc. As you get higher in rep, the intervals between cans and such is FAR greater. For instance, the can I have right now - my last gold? I've had it for well over 2000 points. The one before that was worth less. 

Best advice, don't worry about the cans, just post and enjoy. The cans will come when you least expect them.


----------



## Ash

^ What she said.

I haven't gotten a new can in nearly 700 points.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I lost count, but I *think* it's been 1500 or so for me since my last new can.


----------



## imfree

StridentDionysus said:


> Rabbit, Imfree. Hope my lil rep helps



Thanks S/D and Bex, I love when people give me rep out
of kindness, I can really be a rep-whore. My fave's,
though are the ones I got the old-fashioned way, by
writing good stuff and EARNING rep.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I just repped everyone on this thread (except Ashley because I have to spead it around some more) for the sheer joy of repping. Go forth and rep, my children!


----------



## imfree

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just repped everyone on this thread (except Ashley because I have to spead it around some more) for the sheer joy of repping. Go forth and rep, my children!



Good point there, NancyGirl. You can only reap what you sow, so
sow plenty of rep to reap more rep!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

AnnMarie said:


> Actually, the rep levels were adjusted a while back and they're no longer as systematic as they once were. Not all dark green are worth 100, not all light worth 250, etc. As you get higher in rep, the intervals between cans and such is FAR greater. For instance, the can I have right now - my last gold? I've had it for well over 2000 points. The one before that was worth less.
> 
> Best advice, don't worry about the cans, just post and enjoy. The cans will come when you least expect them.



Interesting.....I always wondered about the "cans" and that little burst of sun I think I've seen too. I doubt I'll ever get to that point because I don't post nearly as much as you all or have anything interesting to add either. LOL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The little burst of sun is when you've gotten the maximum number of rep cans. You get that "sunburst" and then start over again with the cans.


----------



## Shosh

I have actually started to enjoy the rep system.

It is pretty good actually.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Susannah said:


> I have actually started to enjoy the rep system.
> 
> It is pretty good actually.



says the girl with lots of cans


----------



## ashmamma84

I don't really like or dislike the actual cans...but I do love reading the comments behind them.


----------



## Shosh

mpls_girl26 said:


> says the girl with lots of cans




Hahahaha It has taken me nearly two years to get all these cans! Bexy has been a member since September and she is nipping at my heels can wise.

I would like to formally retract any and all references to my previous dislike of the rep system.
It's all gravy now!

Shosh


----------



## imfree

Thanks, Guys, I'm so close to that 750 Rep line that I can feel the charge,
hear the buzz, and draw sparks to my grounding stick!


----------



## cammy

I've wondered about those cans since I joined DIMS - I just thought they were an indication of how long I've been a member coupled with the amount of posts I've made. How do I check the comments that have been made? Also, what is "Zoints," please?


----------



## Wagimawr

cammy said:


> How do I check the comments that have been made?


Click "User CP" in the upper left hand corner of the screen.


cammy said:


> Also, what is "Zoints," please?


Something safely ignorable.  It's a secondary profile system in case you want more than what the board allows you to tell.


----------



## cammy

Thanks guys...I found them. Now I'll figure out how to rep others and get on board.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> I have over 700 points and only show 5 cans. I think the system updates the
> can count at somewhat distant intervals. This is just my guess, however.



When you first join and start getting rep, you earn cans pretty quickly. As your rep cans go up, it takes a lot more rep points to get a can. I'm betting the points required for a bright green can are more than the first green cans you earned


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> you got your last dark can when you hit 500. The light green cans are worth 250 points, so you will see your first light green when you hit 750.



Egads, I really have to start reading whole threads before commenting :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ashley said:


> ^ What she said.
> 
> I haven't gotten a new can in nearly 700 points.



The gold cans seem to come after 800 points, by my best guesstimate


----------



## bexy

Susannah said:


> Hahahaha It has taken me nearly two years to get all these cans! Bexy has been a member since September and she is nipping at my heels can wise.
> 
> I would like to formally retract any and all references to my previous dislike of the rep system.
> It's all gravy now!
> 
> Shosh



*lol im not nearly as near to ur heels as i would like! i want more light greens! 
its sad how much joy i take outta receiving rep, but i love it!*


----------



## Obesus

....between them little cannny thingies....I like to examine some of the more recondite areas of life and come to some conclusions about things, to wit:

1.) Life is irreconcilable, although it is subject to corellation of sorts.

2.) Chocolate cures many many things and is a fabulous anti depressant 
when taken in massive quantities...this was known to the Ancient 
Mayans and Aztecs who held it is great esteem!

3.) Miss Rabbitislove: your very name radiates glory and astonishing Bunny 
qualities, so do not despair, like taxes and the Grim Reaper, Rep will 
come, oh verily, Rep will come! Unfortunately it won't come right now 
from me because the rep-system won't let me rep you again for awhile!

PS Cinderbunny would certainly rep you if she could!


----------



## Suze

^
there it is again... the *Supersized *bunny! 

I'm freaking proud/satisfied; I know EXACTLY what’s going on. 

Seriously guys, chill and post.


----------



## qwertyman173

Still stuck on one can. Sigh.


----------



## pendulous

I have eleven points. So eleven 'thank you's to whoever they're from.


----------



## daddyoh70

cammy said:


> Thanks guys...I found them. Now I'll figure out how to rep others and get on board.



If you want to rep someone, just look below their avatar and you should see a set of scales. just click on the scales and a new window will pop up. just type your comment in the box, then click the "add to reputation" button.


----------



## imfree

Thanks, Guy's. I just grabbed that line and it's at 752RP! My hair is standing
on-end, my ears are buzzing, and I smell ozone! It sure is fun up here.


----------



## rabbitislove

Awee thanks everyone.
I feel like a total rep whore but I got my can.
I was confused at first because it said I had two cans but only one showed up.
I just wanted everyone to think I was special
*shuffles foot in the sand*


----------



## Obesus

You are, indeed, very special and cherished on our board as one of our precious and irreplaceable FFA's of note and distinction! Beyond that, you a dynamite and kicky personnage with many fabulous qualities, In case you are still unsure, just remember that the Obe-wan has said it here for all to hear...Rabbitislove is ROCKIN'!Rock on!




rabbitislove said:


> Awee thanks everyone.
> I feel like a total rep whore but I got my can.
> I was confused at first because it said I had two cans but only one showed up.
> I just wanted everyone to think I was special
> *shuffles foot in the sand*


----------



## SMA413

So how are the points per rep determined? Cuz I've been repped before and received 15 points and then repped later and only received one point. That seriously confuses me. :blink: Anyone care to explain?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It depends on how much rep the person giving you rep has themselves.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

rabbitislove said:


> I just wanted everyone to think I was special
> *shuffles foot in the sand*



How could we not? Congrats on the new can! (That sounds really weird.)


----------



## SMA413

Seriously? Wow... complicated. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*damn...........seriously .....that is whack to me.....but acceptance is the key to all .........*


----------



## Santaclear

In my day we had to walk really long distances, sometimes even swim across sewers and other contaminated areas to receive our rep. Rep then consisted of just a tap or several taps - only a little tapping sound, nothing you could take with you or remember, really. It meant something, though.


----------



## Obesus

...your truthful and ebullient story brings a tear to my eye and reminds me of those long ago days when rep actually meant something...something to be proud of and to cherish. I think I am going to drown my sorrows now in V-8 and mashed potatoes...excuse me...the pain is overwhelming....:doh::bow:




Santaclear said:


> In my day we had to walk really long distances, sometimes even swim across sewers and other contaminated areas just to receive our rep. Rep then consisted of just a tap or several taps - just a little tapping sound, nothing you could take with you or remember, really. It meant something, though.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Santaclear said:


> In my day we had to walk really long distances, sometimes even swim across sewers and other contaminated areas to receive our rep. Rep then consisted of just a tap or several taps - only a little tapping sound, nothing you could take with you or remember, really. It meant something, though.




Wow.....you must be exhausted (and extremely smelly and infested) from all the swimming and walking for that burst of sun! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

I just realized if you move your cursor over the "cans" there is a little message. Cool.


----------



## johnnytattoos

How long does it take before the reps you bestow on people are illuminated green?
I confess as a relative newbie, I'm hesitant to add to some ones reputation. That's unfortunate because
every time someone posts a salient point,e.g.,every other post by Obesus or Dr.P....... I find myself debating 
whether or not its appropriate for me to rep them.:doh:


----------



## Tad

johnnytattoos said:


> How long does it take before the reps you bestow on people are illuminated green?
> I confess as a relative newbie, I'm hesitant to add to some ones reputation. That's unfortunate because
> every time someone posts a salient point,e.g.,every other post by Obesus or Dr.P....... I find myself debating
> whether or not its appropriate for me to rep them.:doh:



When in doubt, give rep  Really, even if it doesn't actually give them rep points, they will probably appreciate the sentiment. Certainly for me, I care way more that somebody took the time to say that they liked one of my posts than I do about how many rep points I have.


----------



## Shosh

I use the rep system to send little messages to my friends here also. I am sometimes too lazy to PM.

Generally though I rep someone if what they have said strikes a chord with me.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I am such a loser........ I still have a hard time trying to rep people. When I go to rep someone it says,you have to be logged in first and refresh the page. I do this and I still get this error message. Sometimes it lets me and most of the time it wont. 
Soooooooo for all those I dont rep its me not you. I am trying, LOL it would be quicker to send you a picture of something interesting with a thankyou instead.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

LillyBBBW said:


> I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.



Sadly, I cannot rep you for this quote as I repped you too recently.


----------



## TraciJo67

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Sadly, I cannot rep you for this quote as I repped you too recently.



I got her


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

TraciJo67 said:


> I got her



Thanks!! I have repped you too recently too.


----------



## imfree

LillyBBBW said:


> I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.



Somebody rep that girl for me. She's a genius!!!, I
never even thought of using rep THAT way!


----------



## Tad

LillyBBBW said:


> I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.



* now desperately trying to remember if he's ever had rep from Lilly *


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

edx said:


> * now desperately trying to remember if he's ever had rep from Lilly *



Haha. Why is it that everyone I want to rep today I can't? I'm going to have to move to other parts of the board and find new people to rep.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I just received rep from someone, but I did not get rep points for it and the can next to the entry is not lit up green like the others. What gives? Can anyone explain to me the meaning of this? I feel like I am being rep teased.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

In order for a person's rep to count, they have to have a certain amount of rep themselves. This person is probably too new. As soon as they have enough rep, their cans will light up and the rep will count for you.


----------



## SMA413

It's too bad you can't always see ALL of your rep when you go to the CP. It seems like it only saves a certain amount or rep received in a certain time frame. Oh well.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> My fave's,though are the ones I got the old-fashioned way, by writing good stuff and EARNING rep.



I 2nd that. 
But did you ever have one of those posts, where you think it's your most rep worthy post to date, and that you should score more rep in that one post that you have the entire time you've been posting, even people that have been lurking for years will come out of hiding just to rep you, and then you check your User CP for like 3 or 4 days in a row and ...................
nothing 

I never have, but I was just wondering if it ever happened to any of you


----------



## chunkeymonkey

daddyoh70 said:


> I 2nd that.
> But did you ever have one of those posts, where you think it's your most rep worthy post to date, and that you should score more rep in that one post that you have the entire time you've been posting, even people that have been lurking for years will come out of hiding just to rep you, and then you check your User CP for like 3 or 4 days in a row and ...................
> nothing
> 
> I never have, but I was just wondering if it ever happened to any of you



Damn at least I am not the only one who has thought that 

The best reps I got were from posting my nekkid pics lol apparently pictures say more than words.


----------



## LillyBBBW

daddyoh70 said:


> I 2nd that.
> But did you ever have one of those posts, where you think it's your most rep worthy post to date, and that you should score more rep in that one post that you have the entire time you've been posting, even people that have been lurking for years will come out of hiding just to rep you, and then you check your User CP for like 3 or 4 days in a row and ...................
> nothing
> 
> I never have, but I was just wondering if it ever happened to any of you



That happens to me. I nearly pop a vessel and fart trying to post something interesting and I get nothing, then I post something and use the word "stubborn cow" and people are falling all over themselves to Rep me. :huh:


----------



## mszwebs

LillyBBBW said:


> I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.




You rep'd me after the game...were you yelling at me? 

lol


----------



## AZ_Wolf

mszwebs said:


> You rep'd me after the game...were you yelling at me?
> 
> lol



Some people throw rep around like it's rose petals before the feet of the Prince of Zamunda!


----------



## David Bowie

i dont understand this


----------



## imfree

AZ_Wolf said:


> Some people throw rep around like it's rose petals before the feet of the Prince of Zamunda!



It's self-serving, but it's true, the more rep a person gives, the 
more rep that person will receive in return. That works for me.


----------



## ~da rev~

I am now coming to terms with this concept called "rep". I enjoy it.


----------



## imfree

868 to date, come on 1K Reps!!!


----------



## cammy

I've finally figured out how to read my reps AND where to click to leave reps for others! I had to read through this thread twice :doh:, but I'm with the program now. Thanx to everyone who's repped me. :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Yeah, no one gives me rep because I'm a young gun and a shameless camwhore lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

mszwebs said:


> You rep'd me after the game...were you yelling at me?
> 
> lol



Shhhh, you're not supposed to TELL everybody! I get to aire my grievances, you get a new can - it's win/win! Now the Mods are gonna be on to it.


----------



## mszwebs

LillyBBBW said:


> Shhhh, you're not supposed to TELL everybody! I get to aire my grievances, you get a new can - it's win/win! Now the Mods are gonna be on to it.



Ok everyone...we're all going to pretend that my above post doesn't exist.

Nothing to see here folks...move along...*whistles*


----------



## Tad

daddyoh70 said:


> I 2nd that.
> But did you ever have one of those posts, where you think it's your most rep worthy post to date, and that you should score more rep in that one post that you have the entire time you've been posting, even people that have been lurking for years will come out of hiding just to rep you, and then you check your User CP for like 3 or 4 days in a row and ...................
> nothing
> 
> I never have, but I was just wondering if it ever happened to any of you



All the time man, all the time. The corollary is that after a week of trying to be insightful and meaningful, I'll made some throw away post and get repped by by three people for it :doh: 

As they say.......rep happens.


----------



## imfree

edx said:


> All the time man, all the time. The corollary is that after a week of trying to be insightful and meaningful, I'll made some throw away post and get repped by by three people for it :doh:
> 
> As they say.......rep happens.



Somebody PLEASE rep Edx for me!  The system
won't let me. That is easily the most profoundly 
great assessment of rep I've ever seen!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> That happens to me. I nearly pop a vessel and fart trying to post something interesting and I get nothing, then I post something and use the word "stubborn cow" and people are falling all over themselves to Rep me. :huh:



What the???? I said it first dangit!! :bounce: Somebody notice me for pete's sake! 

/attention whore


----------



## Shosh

LillyBBBW said:


> That happens to me. I nearly pop a vessel and fart trying to post something interesting and I get nothing, then I post something and use the word "stubborn cow" and people are falling all over themselves to Rep me. :huh:



Lilly I am still waiting for that first elusive gold can. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## imfree

LillyBBBW said:


> What the???? I said it first dangit!! :bounce: Somebody notice me for pete's sake!
> 
> /attention whore



Gotch'a and would rep you a thousand more points if 
I could, my beloved like-minded free spirit!!!


----------



## Emma

I've got 2531 and I've been stuck on this yellow can for bloody months.


----------



## Love.Metal

I try not to be hung-up on rep...but honestly, when I see a new person that gets waaay more than me; I think, Awww, I wish I was that awesome 

But maybe my awesome is just in hibernation...

maybe.


----------



## Melian

Love.Metal said:


> I try not to be hung-up on rep...but honestly, when I see a new person that gets waaay more than me; I think, Awww, I wish I was that awesome
> 
> But maybe my awesome is just in hibernation...
> 
> maybe.



Hey, I've had this account a year longer than you, have 3x the posts....and ONE MOFO CAN. I swear, I'm getting negative rep!!! 

*looks back at the trail of thread corpses in her wake*

The point is, you're already awesome. And your avatar is hot!


----------



## Love.Metal

Melian-


I'd rep ya again, but it won't let me...so for now I will just say thank you.....and rep you again when the dang thing lets me.

*curtsies* You top me on the awesome scale, your appreciation of Metalocalypse being one of many reasons.

<3


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

gettin' close to a yellow.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I've been here for a while but I'm just now getting in to the 'rep' thing. I couldn't resist! For the longest time I didn't even see when people gave me rep. One day I stumbled upon my page and saw comments. :doh: I don't care about earning cans or anything, I just like to get little comments with the rep. It's like getting something nice in the mail. 

Also, I have a question....
If someone reps you are you supposed to rep them back for it? Is that the etiquette? 

I'ze confuzzled!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

are reps anonymous because someone left one on my pic is posted and i'd def like to know who it was..hehe


----------



## cammy

I'm on a rep binge...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

cammy said:


> I'm on a rep binge...




what are some symptoms of rep od??


----------



## imfree

Ya know, Guys, I've just had an Epiphany, reps
should be done like hugs. A hug gives and
receives at the same time, making a hug a
really blessed gift. We should all rep that
way, get rep, give rep!


----------



## LoveBHMS

It's actually spelled "hugs".

There is no "Z" in the plural of "hug".


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

so can someone explain if reps are anonymous because the rep FAQ link is 404 :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

No- you see who repped you- they have the option to "leave you a message" with it or not


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

oh shiz I am stupid... I see now. It is in my User CP. :doh:


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> I try not to be hung-up on rep...but honestly, when I see a new person that gets waaay more than me; I think, Awww, I wish I was that awesome
> 
> But maybe my awesome is just in hibernation...
> 
> maybe.


*
i think the same thing, i look at the number of my posts and be all like "man ive got 200 more posts i should have more rep!"

isnt it pathetic lol!*


----------



## Love.Metal

Bex,
You have more rep than I could accumulate over the course of my nine lives.

But then, that's because you rule 

Wuv You!!

<3


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Love.Metal said:


> Bex,
> You have more rep than I could accumulate over the course of my nine lives.
> 
> But then, that's because you rule
> 
> Wuv You!!
> 
> <3



i'm trying to give you rep but it says I must spread it around first. Must have given you too much rep to handle :smitten:


----------



## Love.Metal

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> i'm trying to give you rep but it says I must spread it around first. Must have given you too much rep to handle :smitten:




Darling...you know if it was up to _me_, I'd take rep from you any day 

<3


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> Bex,
> You have more rep than I could accumulate over the course of my nine lives.
> 
> But then, that's because you rule
> 
> Wuv You!!
> 
> <3


*
i cant rep u either but wuv you too!!! <3! xox*


----------



## CleverBomb

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> what are some symptoms of rep od??


The dreaded Three Ps of Rep Overdose Syndrome:
Political Pandering
Pet Photos
Partial Nudity

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

WOW, Guy's, I'm at 906 and accelerating rapidly!!! I'm
about to break through the 1K Rep barrier, 
the vibration's INTENSE and all I see is a blur. What
happens if I survive breaking the rep-barrier and end
up in rep-warp? What is it like out there?


----------



## SMA413

imfree said:


> WOW, Guy's, I'm at 906 and accelerating rapidly!!! I'm
> about to break through the 1K Rep barrier,
> the vibration's INTENSE and all I see is a blur. What
> happens if I survive breaking the rep-barrier and end
> up in rep-warp? What is it like out there?




It's millions upon millions of various colored cans, floating through a black abyss. At the very center is that little starburst icon, almost like a black hole.


----------



## imfree

SMA413 said:


> It's millions upon millions of various colored cans, floating through a black abyss. At the very center is that little starburst icon, almost like a black hole.



WOW!!!, SMA413, I was afraid all I would see is empty space until I
blew through another barrier. Steer for the starburst and let 
The Force bring me in!, that's what I'll do!


----------



## SMA413

Yeah- Rep Neverland is just past the second star to the right and straight on til morning.


----------



## cammy

I need some "off topic" help - 

How do I stop receiving an email every time someone posts a reply to something I've posted in any thread at any time? Whenever I visit my Dims connected email, I have hundreds of these messages. Ahhhh!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

cammy said:


> I need some "off topic" help -
> 
> How do I stop receiving an email every time someone posts a reply to something I've posted in any thread at any time? Whenever I visit my Dims connected email, I have hundreds of these messages. Ahhhh!



Hey Cammy,
You go to where it says UserCP up at the top. Click on it and again, towards the top of the page it will say "view all subscribed threads". Click THAT link and you will get a list of the subscribed threads. Check the boxes for them and use the drop down menu below them to select "delete subscriptions".

Also, if you never want to get email notifications, go to the User CP and go to the Edit Options link. Click on it and you will get a series of options for different sections. Under messaging, there will be a drop down menu and you can choose don't subscribe instead of "instant email notification" which is what it is probably set at now.


----------



## Shosh

I have got my first gold can baby!!! Life is sweet.


----------



## cammy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Hey Cammy,
> You go to where it says UserCP up at the top. Click on it and again, towards the top of the page it will say "view all subscribed threads". Click THAT link and you will get a list of the subscribed threads. Check the boxes for them and use the drop down menu below them to select "delete subscriptions".
> 
> Also, if you never want to get email notifications, go to the User CP and go to the Edit Options link. Click on it and you will get a series of options for different sections. Under messaging, there will be a drop down menu and you can choose don't subscribe instead of "instant email notification" which is what it is probably set at now.




Many thanx!


----------



## SMA413

I think it's funny that whenever you rep someone, the pop up sounds like a fortune cookie. I feel like I should add "in bed" when I finish reading it.


----------



## cammy

SMA413 said:


> I think it's funny that whenever you rep someone, the pop up sounds like a fortune cookie. I feel like I should add "in bed" when I finish reading it.



I'm repping you just to hear for myself!


----------



## SMA413

Yay!! I got my 3rd can tonight (with Cammy's help!)!!!

*runs around throwing confetti*

I'm lame, I know... lol


----------



## imfree

Imfree, we've had every nut and bolt straining for so long that 
even my teeth are shaking out! She's breaking up, imfree!
Back off and slow down before we become the second Big
Bang!!! No way, Scotty, we're at Rep 965 and we're going
to crash that 1K rep barrier, I want to see what's out there!!!

(I wish I could go to sleep)


----------



## AZ_Wolf

It sounds like someone needs to lay down some plastic in this thread.


----------



## Melian

imfree said:


> Imfree, we've had every nut and bolt straining for so long that
> even my teeth are shaking out! She's breaking up, imfree!
> Back off and slow down before we become the second Big
> Bang!!! No way, Scotty, we're at Rep 965 and we're going
> to crash that 1K rep barrier, I want to see what's out there!!!
> 
> (I wish I could go to sleep)





AZ_Wolf said:


> It sounds like someone needs to lay down some plastic in this thread.



imfree, keep it together man!!

I'm repping people for all kinds of stupid reasons just so I can rep you again and send you into rep escape velocity!!


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> imfree, keep it together man!!
> 
> I'm repping people for all kinds of stupid reasons just so I can rep you again and send you into rep escape velocity!!



Thanks, sweetie, that's very kind of you. I do hope 
something happens soon. The vibration and 121db
roar in here are MIND NUMBING!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

I just noticed that I have two green cans now. Thanks Santaclear! Anytime you need to be reminded of being smelly and infested - I'm your gal!!!!:bow:


----------



## imfree

It's shaking so hard in here that I can't even see clearly,
everything's a blur, last time I could see, we were at
Rep 981. The ROAR in here is HEAD-SPLITTING, help!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mpls_girl26 said:


> I just noticed that I have two green cans now. Thanks Santaclear! Anytime you need to be reminded of being smelly and infested - I'm your gal!!!!:bow:



One time for smelly and infested is probably enough!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> It's shaking so hard in here that I can't even see clearly,
> everything's a blur, last time I could see, we were at
> Rep 981. The ROAR in here is HEAD-SPLITTING, help!!!



(Radio static, then signal from DSS ImFree) SantaClear, we 
have a problem. The throttle's stuck at 98% and the 
onboard computer won't open 'er up all the way. Looks like
we're stuck at Rep 981, unless you can do something from
SantaClear Mission Control.
(Barely readable signal from SantaClear in heavy static)
xxxxxxxxxxxsee if this will help.............get that 
capsule back to Earthxxxxxxxxxx(lost signal)

...........A mind-blowing jolt and explosive thud........
silence! Rep 1.04K!!! I'm floating in my capsule 
among the colored cans, in one piece!!!

(Meanwhile, in DimmerLand, on the ground, half a
mile behind me, observers hear)

*BOOOOM!!!!*

Thanks and blessings to SantaClear and 
all the Dimmer's guys and gals who got
me here. It was a hell of an adventure
and I couldn't have made it without
you! No more rep whines from me.
I'm just going to float silently among
these cans until my ears stop ringing.


----------



## daddyoh70

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone who repped me this month. I may have accumulated more rep this month than I have any other 2 months combined. I went from around 800 point to close to 1200. So from the Big Time Posters to the Brand New N00bs that gave me rep, I thank you :bow:
As a result of all your generosity, I am in a very giving mood. (I was actually told yesterday that I gave out too much rep  ) So once again, thanks.


----------



## pendulous

Nineteen Thank yous now.


----------



## imfree

I haven't been repped in a while.


----------



## mpls_girl26

imfree said:


> I haven't been repped in a while.



LOL.....what a rep whore. I've bought into giving to rep for those that ask but haven't seen any in return. But because you are so shameless in your pursuit...I'll give you what little I have. In the meantime - I'll stick with my "two cans."


----------



## pagan22

I never get reps. =) Doesn't bother me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I like uh .. never get repped or anything .. must be .. nice ..


----------



## pagan22

I do not like your insolence!


----------



## imfree

Thanks for the reps, Guys. Fascinta thank you 
especially for your rep comments about my
"In God's Name" post.


----------



## pagan22

LOL

Yes, thanks for the rep. I shall whine about it more.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

on my board (similar to this but customized different) we get whiners a bit...so i give them negative rep hehe

also we have a bloggification function (if someone posts something good enough to make it to my blog) and that gets em rep too. they whine there as well


----------



## SMA413

You know what I hate? The grey cans I get when someone reps me... I dunno what that's all about.


----------



## Wagimawr

It's cause they're n00bies, is all.


----------



## Smite

my e-peen is bigger than yours.


Oh wait, it's quite small. Fuck


----------



## SMA413

Wagimawr said:


> It's cause they're n00bies, is all.



lol... oh 


And who's leg do I need to hump to get an effin' light green can?? What's the benchmark I need to reach?


----------



## TraciJo67

SMA413 said:


> lol... oh
> 
> 
> And who's leg do I need to hump to get an effin' light green can?? What's the benchmark I need to reach?



There. I just gave you a light green can. Since Mossything is already humping my leg, I'll settle for a 'thank you'


----------



## SMA413

Hahaha- I thought you were allergic. 


But thanks for the rep everyone!! It worked!!


----------



## JiminOR

I had a light green can once, but my doctor gave me a shot and it cleared all up.


----------



## SMA413

Is that what's causing all this itchiness?


lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

It's sad that whenever I make insightful posts I'm just huddled behind my keyboard praying for rep.

Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## JayInBuff

SMA413 said:


> And who's leg do I need to hump to get an effin' light green can?? What's the benchmark I need to reach?



Hey it looks like you got your light green can. I guess you humped the right leg. Great job squeaky wheel.


----------



## Shosh

Have a birthday, you make out like a bandit with the rep points!


----------



## SMA413

JayInBuff said:


> Hey it looks like you got your light green can. I guess you humped the right leg. Great job squeaky wheel.



When it rains, it pours... I got more rep in the last 24 hours than I have in like a month. LOL.

It pays to be more vocal. 



And thanks everyone for the rep!!  You made my day.


----------



## swamptoad

If somebody has a birthday and I can give them rep ... I'll usually try to give 'em rep .. if I remember correctly.


----------



## SMA413

Nothing says "Happy birthday!" then some rep... and it always works for belated birthdays... just in case you don't always remember correctly.


----------



## Smite

So I should make out like a bandit in three days?


----------



## JiminOR

Depends, do you have the Bandit mustache?

hehe, I said depends.


----------



## stefanie

Thank you for the rep, everyone ... :blush:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Ninja Glutton said:


> It's sad that whenever I make insightful posts I'm just huddled behind my keyboard praying for rep.



Honestly, the most rep one of my posts ever got was the long, heartfelt post I made in the "FA roll call" thread, but other than that, I have learned you can get rep for strange reasons. I have received multiple rep for some odd things, for example I have learned:

1) Quoting Greg the Bunny will get you rep(see my signature below)

2) Having another Dimensions member make a post that accidentally rhymes with your post will get you rep. If he does it again intentionally - more rep.

3) Posting anything in the "more pee in bed activities" thread can get you rep.(Who knew)

So thanks to all who have repped me. (Although my favorite rep is still Jack Skellington's spite rep.)

Oh, and on a repwhore note, what IS the threshold for the elusive light green can? I'm sitting here with over 700.


----------



## swamptoad

SMA413 said:


> Nothing says "Happy birthday!" then some rep... and it always works for belated birthdays... just in case you don't always remember correctly.



tis true! .............


----------



## SMA413

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh, and on a repwhore note, what IS the threshold for the elusive light green can? I'm sitting here with over 700.



I'm thinking it's 750. I dunno because I'm such a repwhore, I can't keep track.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I fear I may never get my second gold can.....I never have anything witty to say!!

Is it sad that anytime I come to dimensions that I go first to see if I have any new rep? I am totally sad.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

It's friggin' impossible to get more cans after you get a gold one. Seriously. I haven't gotten a new one in like .. nearly 700 points.

and no one is a bigger repwhore than me .. it's sad. And awesome. Definitely awesome.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's friggin' impossible to get more cans after you get a gold one. Seriously. I haven't gotten a new one in like .. nearly 700 points.
> 
> and no one is a bigger repwhore than me .. it's sad. And awesome. Definitely awesome.




So it isn't just me, lol. Every time I reach another 100 I check to see and am disappointed when I still have just the one gold one. I'm so glad I'm not alone in my repwhoreness.


----------



## SMA413

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I fear I may never get my second gold can.....I never have anything witty to say!!
> 
> Is it sad that anytime I come to dimensions that I go first to see if I have any new rep? I am totally sad.



Dude- I check it all the freakin time... I favorite-ed my User CP page so it's just _that _much easier to boost my ego.  




I have this weird tendency to hoard rep. I'll see something I want to rep, but then in the back of my mind, I'm like, "Well, yeah, this person deserves it right now, but what if they post something ELSE that's even more rep-worthy?"

Am I the only one that worries about this?



Yeah?



Great... now I feel crazy.


----------



## JayInBuff

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Is it sad that anytime I come to dimensions that I go first to see if I have any new rep? I am totally sad.



I've only been here a short time and once I finally figured out what the rep stuff was, it's the first thing I check. Maybe in a couple of months I'll start whoring myself out but right now I'd rather get rep for something I've said that made someone laugh then for begging for rep. We'll see how long I can go with one can.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Thank you to all of you who rewarded my shameless rep whoring. But the number is apparently NOT 750.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just feel the need to say....the best way to get rep? Spread lots of it around


----------



## mpls_girl26

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I fear I may never get my second gold can.....I never have anything witty to say!!
> 
> Is it sad that anytime I come to dimensions that I go first to see if I have any new rep? I am totally sad.



Well you obviously have a lot of witty things to say. You have a gold can! I enjoy what you have to share and others feel the same way.


----------



## TraciJo67

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Thank you to all of you who rewarded my shameless rep whoring. But the number is apparently NOT 750.



Wow. I'm such a benevolent god. I just gave you a light green can. You can repay my charitable act by playing it forward


----------



## mossystate

waaaaaaaa...waaaaa...waaa..waa...waaaaaaaaa


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> waaaaaaaa...waaaaa...waaa..waa...waaaaaaaaa



Woman, I will smite you if you get too uppity. Just remember that. Teh Lord giveth, and teh Lord taketh away


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. I'm such a benevolent god. I just gave you a light green can. You can repay my charitable act by playing it forward



I will have to get you later today. It says I have given out too much in the last 24 hours. See? I do spread it around. 

And THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Woman, I will smite you if you get too uppity. Just remember that. Teh Lord giveth, and teh Lord taketh away




shhhhhh!!!!!!


I am whining for rep...geez.....I like rep...I give good things FOR rep ( never you mind:blush: ).

Let me whine for some rep!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

mossystate said:


> shhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am whining for rep...geez.....I like rep...I give good things FOR rep ( never you mind:blush: ).
> 
> Let me whine for some rep!



I will try to rep you later too. I can't wait to see what you do for rep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I will try to rep you later too. I can't wait to see what you do for rep.



*I* already know...... :batting: :wubu:


----------



## mossystate

SILLY LITTLE FAIRY..NO SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Santaclear

SMA413 said:


> I have this weird tendency to hoard rep. I'll see something I want to rep, but then in the back of my mind, I'm like, "Well, yeah, this person deserves it right now, but what if they post something ELSE that's even more rep-worthy?"
> Am I the only one that worries about this?
> Yeah?
> Great... now I feel crazy.



There was another poster, I think, a few years ago who died from this. Kept worrying, stressing, stressing about the rep....then had a heart attack or stroke or something and passed away from it. He had six cans.  It was a particularly pathetic way to go.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *I* already know...... :batting: :wubu:




Ahh, I am most anxious now to learn.



mossystate said:


> SILLY LITTLE FAIRY..NO SPOILERS!!!



You tease!!:wubu:


----------



## SMA413

Santaclear said:


> There was another poster, I think, a few years ago who died from this. Kept worrying, stressing, stressing about the rep....then had a heart attack or stroke or something and passed away from it. He had six cans.  It was a particularly pathetic way to go.



 Maybe I should go to a doctor then...


----------



## cammy

Oh...I'd better go check my rep...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. I'm such a benevolent god. I just gave you a light green can. You can repay my charitable act by playing it forward



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TraciJo67 again.:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TraciJo67 again.:doh:



Hey there, Dr. P! I wasn't actually saying that you should return the favor by repping me. 

Since I am a rep goddess, AND I play one on TV, I don't need no steenkin' points. 

Please consider repping someone who is truly, truly in need ... like, for example, *Spanky*. One more can, and he promises to get off the couch and go look for a job 

*Mossystate* is trying to add another can to her already formidable collection, because we all know there's no such thing as having cans that are TOO enormous. 

And *BGB* has given up the quest for more cans. He just wants pretty girls to send him sweet, sweet messages of lurve. 

Won't you please consider sponsoring a downtrodden, unfortunate Dimmer, like one of those highlighted above?


----------



## mossystate

This coming from a woman with volumptuous cans. I am true to my word. I gave Ms. Marshall a lil something for rep. I give..and I give...and I give * dramatic sigh *. Traci, I will rep you, when I get the chance, but, you have to say something worth it....


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> This coming from a woman with volumptuous cans. I am true to my word. I gave Ms. Marshall a lil something for rep. I give..and I give...and I give * dramatic sigh *. Traci, I will rep you, when I get the chance, but, *you have to say something worth it*....



sweaty balls


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey there, Dr. P! I wasn't actually saying that you should return the favor by repping me.
> 
> Since I am a rep goddess, AND I play one on TV, I don't need no steenkin' points.



But there is no one more deserving of rep than the one who gets me a new can, well except maybe for mossystate (now that I know what she does for rep):wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*feels up Mossy's cold, cold cans......*



OOOOPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Wrong damn window again :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I'd like to thank every one involved in my third gold can. It is rad. I shall call it .. 

I dunno, but awesome! Woohoo!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'd like to thank every one involved in my third gold can. It is rad. I shall call it ..
> 
> I dunno, but awesome! Woohoo!




yay! Go you!!!


----------



## mergirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It depends on how much rep the person giving you rep has themselves.


Ahhh i see.. so its best if we suck up to the popular kids around here!!?? lmao 
and..they are cans? what do they contain?
too many questions!!

xmer


----------



## angel-1

mergirl said:


> Ahhh i see.. so its best if we suck up to the popular kids around here!!?? lmao
> and..they are cans? what do they contain?
> too many questions!!
> 
> xmer



I like to think they're an assortment of beers, colas, nuts, mace, condensed milk, farts, etc.


----------



## mergirl

hmm a can of fart.. thats a great idea.. for the occassions where you just cant quite squeeze one out.. there you have one ..
In a can! brilliant! You must get a patant!! lol

xmer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Seems like a good thing to give as a gag gift........


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems like a good thing to give as a gag gift........


lol indeed!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

angel-1 said:


> I like to think they're an assortment of beers, colas, nuts, mace, condensed milk, farts, etc.



I thought they contained the last remnants of our dignity after we rep whore too much. Or did my dignity just go somewhere else?


----------



## Suze

sometimes i don't even know why people rep (it almost sounds like rape doesen't it??) me at all.

:blink:!

but i is always appreciated and puts a smile on my face. awww:happy:

edit:


Santaclear said:


> There was another poster, I think, a few years ago who died from this. Kept worrying, stressing, stressing about the rep....then had a heart attack or stroke or something and passed away from it. He had six cans.  It was a particularly pathetic way to go.



ok, THAT deserves some rape.


----------



## angel-1

mergirl said:


> hmm a can of fart.. thats a great idea.. for the occassions where you just cant quite squeeze one out.. there you have one ..
> In a can! brilliant! You must get a patant!! lol
> 
> xmer



I'm working on a prototype. I'm thinking of an assortment of different aromas, different sizes, 6 packs, 12 packs, etc., with really cool artwork on the cans.


----------



## BHMluver

imfree said:


> I have over 700 points and only show 5 cans. I think the system updates the
> can count at somewhat distant intervals. This is just my guess, however.



At the risk of exposing my ignorance....could somebody kindly explain what all this "can stuff" means?

Thank you in advance,

BHMluver


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BHMluver said:


> At the risk of exposing my ignorance....could somebody kindly explain what all this "can stuff" means?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> BHMluver



Under you post count, you currently have one can. It is a green rectangle. You get them based on how much rep you have. The more rep you get, the more cans you get and eventually you get cans of different colors.


----------



## mergirl

susieQ said:


> sometimes i don't even know why people rep (it almost sounds like rape doesen't it??) me at all.
> 
> :blink:!
> 
> but i is always appreciated and puts a smile on my face. awww:happy:
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> ok, THAT deserves some rape.


i do hope you mean rep!


----------



## mergirl

personally i think they represent a big can of worms..
or seeing that i have been repped at ALL means they are possibly garbage cans! (we say bins!)

xmer


----------



## Tad

BHMluver said:


> At the risk of exposing my ignorance....could somebody kindly explain what all this "can stuff" means?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> BHMluver





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Under you post count, you currently have one can. It is a green rectangle. You get them based on how much rep you have. The more rep you get, the more cans you get and eventually you get cans of different colors.



The loverly Dr.P. got the main points, but I'll add that you can see the rep comments people have sent you by going to your "user CP" (link is on the left edge of the lower blue menu bar). To rep a post, in the bottom of the sidebar click on the thing that looks like a silver set of scales. And the more rep the person repping you has, the more it adds to your rep count (so the question should not be what will Mossy do for rep, but what will you do for Mossy in order to get rep from her?)

ETA: hey cool, this is my 3500th post! Now if you look around, lots of people at the same number of posts have way more rep, and lots of others have their gold can with far less posts....I'm obviously more prolific than reputable! But if you hang in here long enough and run your mouth (or should that be fingers) off enough, eventually the rep trickle does add up.


----------



## imfree

angel-1 said:


> I'm working on a prototype. I'm thinking of an assortment of different aromas, different sizes, 6 packs, 12 packs, etc., with really cool artwork on the cans.



I just hope no one comes up with a 12-pack 
of old farts!


----------



## angel-1

imfree said:


> I just hope no one comes up with a 12-pack
> of old farts!



No, no, no, fresh farts made daily on a farm somewhere. Get some lactose intolerant folks to drink lots of milk, eat ice cream, cheese and stuff and then...


----------



## mergirl

angel-1 said:


> No, no, no, fresh farts made daily on a farm somewhere. Get some lactose intolerant folks to drink lots of milk, eat ice cream, cheese and stuff and then...


yes your idea is much better.. "organic, home made farts, just as your grandma used to make em" i can just see it now..
none of your processed old man, full of crap farts! haha

i shall write the theme tune..

xmer


----------



## angel-1

mergirl said:


> yes your idea is much better.. "organic, home made farts, just as your grandma used to make em" i can just see it now..
> none of your processed old man, full of crap farts! haha
> 
> i shall write the theme tune..
> 
> xmer



Oh yes, forgot about the theme song. OK, just make sure it's nothing cheesy.


----------



## mergirl

angel-1 said:


> Oh yes, forgot about the theme song. OK, just make sure it's nothing cheesy.


ok (to the tune of "old macdonald) this is just work in progress mind..
"If you'd like to keep you farts, but cant catch em in the pan
you should buy some angel farts(tm), that come straight from the can"

the noise bits can be added later.
erm what was this post about again??
lmao

xmer


----------



## angel-1

mergirl said:


> ok (to the tune of "old macdonald) this is just work in progress mind..
> "If you'd like to keep you farts, but cant catch em in the pan
> you should buy some angel farts(tm), that come straight from the can"
> 
> the noise bits can be added later.
> erm what was this post about again??
> lmao
> 
> xmer



I like you, you make me laugh.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## mergirl

angel-1 said:


> I like you, you make me laugh.:bow::bow::bow:


i like you..you bring out my erm..creative side!! lmao
xxmeercat meiw


----------



## angel-1

mergirl said:


> i like you..you bring out my erm..creative side!! lmao
> xxmeercat meiw



Ah, so i do have a purpose in life after all.


----------



## daddyoh70

Don't know if this has been covered, but I'm too tired right now to go back and read all 10 pages. In the past, I've gotten rep with no comments, just an empty box. Is there any significance to this? is it good or bad? does anyone know? or am i just over thinking things? Any info would be greatly appreciated (please don't hesitate to throw some complimentary rep my either, kthnxby, I will be sure to reciprocate)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

daddyoh70 said:


> Don't know if this has been covered, but I'm too tired right now to go back and read all 10 pages. In the past, I've gotten rep with no comments, just an empty box. Is there any significance to this? is it good or bad? does anyone know? or am i just over thinking things? Any info would be greatly appreciated (please don't hesitate to throw some complimentary rep my either, kthnxby, I will be sure to reciprocate)



I think since the box that comes up to rep people says "I approve of this post" you should probably just assume that the rep was meant as a good thing. Geez, you have rep anxiety in addition to rep whining and rep whoring. By the way, I left you a little something. Check your User CP


----------



## daddyoh70

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I think since the box that comes up to rep people says "I approve of this post" you should probably just assume that the rep was meant as a good thing. Geez, you have rep anxiety in addition to rep whining and rep whoring. By the way, I left you a little something. Check your User CP



That's me, the anxious, whiney whore :blush:  Thank you, you're rep was my first good laugh of the day, and as promised, I have held true to my word.



BHMluver said:


> At the risk of exposing my ignorance....could somebody kindly explain what all this "can stuff" means?





> Under you post count, you currently have one can. It is a green rectangle. You get them based on how much rep you have. The more rep you get, the more cans you get and eventually you get cans of different colors.



Also if you place your mouse pointer on top of your can(s), you will see exactly were you stand in our little community here. (I'm a pillar by the way  )


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

daddyoh70 said:


> That's me, the anxious, whiney whore :blush:  Thank you, you're rep was my first good laugh of the day, and as promised, I have held true to my word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you place your mouse pointer on top of your can(s), you will see exactly were you stand in our little community here. (I'm a pillar by the way  )



You're welcome.

Who writes the stuff that comes up when you place the pointer over the cans? I mean, what/who determines what is said about you?


----------



## daddyoh70

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Who writes the stuff that comes up when you place the pointer over the cans? I mean, what/who determines what is said about you?



I've always just chalked it up to the Rep Gods.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

daddyoh70 said:


> I've always just chalked it up to the Rep Gods.



Mine says I never have a post go unnoticed. But - who is noticing? I feel oddly exposed and paranoid.


----------



## daddyoh70

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Mine says I never have a post go unnoticed. But - who is noticing? I feel oddly exposed and paranoid.



Apparently someone is noticing, the Rep Gods say so. Just hang in there though, the paranoia will pass. You next rung on the rep ladder is "making people happy just by logging in" But again, as with the noticing, you just won't know exactly who it is you're making happy.  Oh the fickle winds of Rep.


----------



## topher38

Rep we don't NEED no stinking Rep..


----------



## SMA413

My rep whine- I think rep is somehow laced with a narcotic. It's just so damn addictive and you need more and more to feel satisfied after every hit.


I'm twitching and scratching here from rep withdrawal.


----------



## JayInBuff

I've got a rep question. Is there a maximum number of rep you can get for 1 post? If not, what is the most rep you've gotten for 1 post? (Either the number of people that repped you or the total amount)


----------



## Tooz

JayInBuff said:


> I've got a rep question. Is there a maximum number of rep you can get for 1 post? If not, what is the most rep you've gotten for 1 post? (Either the number of people that repped you or the total amount)



Man, I got a shit ton when I posted in the ~Belly Hang Thread~. Probably two or three bright green cans' worth.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Tooz said:


> Man, I got a shit ton when I posted in the ~Belly Hang Thread~. Probably two or three bright green cans' worth.



What the-?!?!? First someone says that they get at least one inappropriate PM a day on a different thread and now this! I've posted half nekkid pics, been witty, gone for the politically correct, and even tried some sexual innuendo. All I've ever gotten was a few nice rep points but never _that _many. Two or three cans worth?!?!?!? That's it! I'm done!....Right after I checkout Tooz's belly hang pic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JayInBuff said:


> I've got a rep question. Is there a maximum number of rep you can get for 1 post? If not, what is the most rep you've gotten for 1 post? (Either the number of people that repped you or the total amount)



Hard to say since 
1. the amount of rep you get depends on the individual poster giving it to you
Rep from Santaclear or Tina with their "yellow suns" on top of the cans bears a lot points
2.Rep from a new poster with one can brings significantly less (all rep is appreciated by the way   )
I have no clue how many points I got at the time....don't really mark it daily or anything but my "record" is repped by 11 people for one post. (I noticed because I kept being surprised whenever I logged in and saw more rep for it :happy I haven't even came close to that again.
It was a post in a "controversial" thread.

***I really think "spreading it around" is the best thing.....I get repped for humor, for pictures, for "controversial" opinions or just because someone likes me. There really is no "formula" for getting rep, IMO. Just be yourself...and let the cards fall where they may. A high rep status doesn't make anyone's post more valuable than another. It's just fun to see and getting the private messages...kind of like a private *high five* that I enjoy 


Some other threads about rep...

This one goes into some detail about why some people give rep
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19297&highlight=reputation

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12961&highlight=reputation


----------



## Tooz

NancyGirl74 said:


> What the-?!?!? First someone says that they get at least one inappropriate PM a day on a different thread and now this! I've posted half nekkid pics, been witty, gone for the politically correct, and even tried some sexual innuendo. All I've ever gotten was a few nice rep points but never _that _many. Two or three cans worth?!?!?!? That's it! I'm done!....Right after I checkout Tooz's belly hang pic.



I took it down a few weeks ago when I got a random rep for it as it was almost a year old.


----------



## mergirl

Tooz said:


> Man, I got a shit ton when I posted in the ~Belly Hang Thread~. Probably two or three bright green cans' worth.


really?? i am a rep whore now... where's that thred you were talking about?? lmao

xmer


----------



## Tad

Mer: she was talking about the 'belly hang' thread, I don't think you'd do so well on that one, from what you've said about yourself 

Somewhere up the thread, someone was wondering how many points it took to get various numbers of cans. Having just gotten my second yellow can  I can tell you that takes 2800 points. I think the first yellow can was at 2000, but I'm not sure anymore--it was a while ago.

In response to another question, I don't think I've ever gotten more than three or four rep comments from any particular post, and as often as not when I do it will be some silly, throw-away, comment (I recently got two rep comments just for using the word 'persnickety.' It is odd what triggers people to give rep!) Although what put me over the line for the second yellow can was three reps from a serious post, which just might be a record for me.

And I'll say I appreciate getting rep, but for the comments more than the points or the cans (no matter what it sounds like with me going on about my new can in this post--oops I did it again!). When I see that people liked what I said enough to take a moment to acknowledge it, I do appreciate that. Even more when they type in a few words (sometimes rep comes in blank, which is still nice, but I like to know why they are repping....a word they liked, the points I made, I made them laugh, because they meant to rep me last week and couldn't and when they saw a post by me it reminded them so they repped that post instead....)


----------



## KuroBara

I whine for rep. I'm a rep whore, will be free to admit it. Will debate for rep!! Or show a few body parts, but I never get much notice for those.


----------



## imfree

I'm at 1695, someone please push me over 1700,
after all, rep whoring is rep whoring! I guess I
could get electrical.......a HV pulse capacitor
should do.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> I'm at 1695, someone please push me over 1700,
> after all, rep whoring is rep whoring! I guess I
> could get electrical.......a HV pulse capacitor
> should do.



Your shamelessness knows no bounds. I shouldn't be encouraging you. I tried to help out, don't know if it worked or not since I have no idea how much my rep is worth.


----------



## William

I wish that we could choose which comments that we could Keep

William




ashmamma84 said:


> I don't really like or dislike the actual cans...but I do love reading the comments behind them.


----------



## William

Don't feel bad I think sometimes my rep goes down after I make a couple of righteous posts

William 




Love.Metal said:


> I try not to be hung-up on rep...but honestly, when I see a new person that gets waaay more than me; I think, Awww, I wish I was that awesome
> 
> But maybe my awesome is just in hibernation...
> 
> maybe.


----------



## angel-1

imfree said:


> I'm at 1695, someone please push me over 1700,
> after all, rep whoring is rep whoring! I guess I
> could get electrical.......a HV pulse capacitor
> should do.



I will help you out as much as I can.


----------



## imfree

I'm up to 1735 points of rep, now. I see 2000
in the not so distant future. Thanks Guys, 
you're great! I'm even almost ready to give
up that habit of rep-whoring, and see if I
can coast to 2000 on good posts...........


----------



## Leesa

:mad: I am a mean old wench!


----------



## mergirl

Tooz said:


> Man, I got a shit ton when I posted in the ~Belly Hang Thread~. Probably two or three bright green cans' worth.


yeah..i would rather get my rep for the things i say rather than the way i look.. though that might just be bitter cause i dont have a belly hang!!  lmao

xmer


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Seems like after I posted in this thread, I never get rep anymore


----------



## imfree

Thanks for all the rep, Guys. 1780 and all is well.
I'm drifting toward 2000 on earned rep and it's
getting pretty near!.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

I've been here for ages and have always written honestly. But I've gotten far more rep from Hyde Park than here. I just need one more to get two cans, so for that reason alone, I feel like a presidential candidate and I am willing to shill myself for a vote.


----------



## imfree

Thanks Guys, I'm at 1831 and lookin'
good to go to 2000!


----------



## NancyGirl74

What does it take to get a third yellow can? Does anyone know? I've had two for a while and the rep keeps coming (Thanks Everyone) but it just won't add up to a third yellow can. I'm not trying to be rep greedy or anything. Just curious.


----------



## Paquito

Love.Metal said:


> I try not to be hung-up on rep...but honestly, when I see a new person that gets waaay more than me; I think, Awww, I wish I was that awesome
> 
> But maybe my awesome is just in hibernation...
> 
> maybe.



I know your pain.
Whenever I see someone who joined a month ago who is kicking my ass rep-wise I die a little inside.


----------



## NancyGirl74

free2beme04 said:


> I know your pain.
> Whenever I see someone who joined a month ago who is kicking my ass rep-wise I die a little inside.



It all depends on what you post, where you post, and how often you post. Someone might have more cans than you do and have been here less time but it could be they have 1,000 more posts than you do and post on the more frequented threads.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NancyGirl74 said:


> What does it take to get a third yellow can? Does anyone know? I've had two for a while and the rep keeps coming (Thanks Everyone) but it just won't add up to a third yellow can. I'm not trying to be rep greedy or anything. Just curious.



800 points...added to the total when you got the second one gets you shiny new can. 



NancyGirl74 said:


> It all depends on what you post, where you post, and how often you post. Someone might have more cans than you do and have been here less time but it could be they have 1,000 more posts than you do and post on the more frequented threads.



It also depends on who reps you......rep from Santa or Tina with their "suns" on top give more points than a new person.


----------



## stan_der_man

Sweet Jebbus! A thread where I can bitch and complain about the rep system... Woohoo! Where has this thread been all my life...  I should visit the BBHM/FFA Board more often!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 800 points...added to the total when you got the second one gets you shiny new can.
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on who reps you......rep from Santa or Tina with their "suns" on top give more points than a new person.



It also depends on which reputation "caste" you are placed in. Hold your mouse over your cans and you will find that you are in a category (I like to refer to them as "castes"... it makes it sound much worse...). I'm in the "keeps pushing the rep limit!" caste, which seems to be the lowest. It takes me pages of rep to gain another can. I can get shit loads of reps from "sun" people and it doesn't effect my reps that much... I think it is my free-mindedness in general, anti-feeder rants, or my posts where I basically told Conrad to kiss my ass that got me into this rep caste. 

There are a bunch of is in this caste... start mouthing off, I dare ya... come join us... the few, the proud the loud...!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I am kind of curious to know how many points I give some one when I rep them. So, who wants to get repped by me and give me a before and after number? huh?? anyone? bueller?


----------



## stan_der_man

NancyGirl74 said:


> ...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am kind of curious to know how many points I give some one when I rep them....


Probably not many BGB... you are also a "rep limit pusher" like Nancy and myself. Good man! We should form a posse of some type... reek havoc, knock some skull... ya know what I'm sayin'!?




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...



GEF... You are in the "highest level, for now"... Butt kisser! 


That "for now" part means you can always get busted down and join us... go piss Conrad off... come on... do it!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am kind of curious to know how many points I give some one when I rep them. So, who wants to get repped by me and give me a before and after number? huh?? anyone? bueller?



Without whoring for the points I think you probably bestow approx 8 pts, BGB. That's based on what I know others with similar cannage have contributed to me. Keep in mind if rep is sent for a post that has already received much rep there is some multiplier that makes it worth more. Not quite sure how that works?


----------



## JiminOR

I think it might depend on how much rep the reciever has too. The last time that someone with as many cans as BGB repped me I got almost 30 points from it. I'd be willing to be repped again to see if a similiar amount gets added this time


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am kind of curious to know how many points I give some one when I rep them. So, who wants to get repped by me and give me a before and after number? huh?? anyone? bueller?


*
Tried to rep you...i can't*


----------



## stan_der_man

Ernest Nagel said:


> Without whoring for the points I think you probably bestow approx 8 pts, BGB. That's based on what I know others with similar cannage have contributed to me. Keep in mind if rep is sent for a post that has already received much rep there is some multiplier that makes it worth more. Not quite sure how that works?



Hey... I'm trying to start a rep riot here Mr. "has a ton of rep..."



Beat it! 

 Just razzin' ya ol' man...


There is only one person who really knows how the rep system works. Here is a link to what he has told us so far...


Reputation System FAQs...


----------



## JiminOR

BGB, I got 7 points. How this stuff works is a mystery to me. 68 - 75


----------



## stan_der_man

JiminOR said:


> BGB, I got 7 points. How this stuff works is a mystery to me. 68 - 75



You are now in the _"JiminOR can now change their title"_ caste. Hold your mouse over your can's, the caste name will show. You are probably getting more reps (or can accumulation) than you used to when you first joined. You can now also change your title (the words just above your avatar) in the "User CP" to whatever you want. After "x" number of posts you move up in the reputation caste system and have more abilities. Also, your posts aren't automatically monitored by the mods (at least not as closely...)


----------



## Ernest Nagel

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey... I'm trying to start a rep riot here Mr. "has a ton of rep..."
> 
> 
> 
> Beat it!
> 
> Just razzin' ya ol' man...
> 
> 
> There is only one person who really knows how the rep system works. Here is a link to what he has told us so far...
> 
> 
> Reputation System FAQs...



Old Fogerty roolz! LOL 

But seriously I don't think the number of points changes based on what rep the receiver has, at least at my modest level. I rcv'd 7 pts from BGB, same as JiminOR. 

You need to be less entertaining, Stan. I think the mods all have me on "ignore"? I don't remember if this was from a mod or just some Brahmin caste dimmer but I once got a rep msg saying "You are banned for making me look up too many words." Spite rep is my bread and butter. :eat2:

A rep riot sounds like a great idea but as long as they have us on short rep rations I don't think it'll ever take off. Great idea for a chant though: _Fattica! _*Fattica!!** Fattica!!*


----------



## stan_der_man

Ernest Nagel said:


> Old Fogerty roolz! LOL
> 
> But seriously I don't think the number of points changes based on what rep the receiver has, at least at my modest level. I rcv'd 7 pts from BGB, same as JiminOR.
> 
> You need to be less entertaining, Stan. I think the mods all have me on "ignore"? I don't remember if this was from a mod or just some Brahmin caste dimmer but I once got a rep msg saying "You are banned for making me look up too many words." Spite rep is my bread and butter. :eat2:
> 
> A rep riot sounds like a great idea but as long as they have us on short rep rations I don't think it'll ever take off. Great idea for a chant though: _Fattica! _*Fattica!!** Fattica!!*



I was going to give you some "spite reps" Mr. Nagel, but I'm fresh out at the moment. I would appreciate if someone else would be so kind... or spiteful...? Hmmmmmmmmm? :bow:


----------



## cammy

It would be a whole lot easier if I could just rep myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> Sweet Jebbus! A thread where I can bitch and complain about the rep system... Woohoo! Where has this thread been all my life...  I should visit the BBHM/FFA Board more often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on which reputation "caste" you are placed in. Hold your mouse over your cans and you will find that you are in a category (I like to refer to them as "castes"... it makes it sound much worse...). I'm in the "keeps pushing the rep limit!" caste, which seems to be the lowest. It takes me pages of rep to gain another can. I can get shit loads of reps from "sun" people and it doesn't effect my reps that much... I think it is my free-mindedness in general, anti-feeder rants, or my posts where I basically told Conrad to kiss my ass that got me into this rep caste.
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of is in this caste... start mouthing off, I dare ya... come join us... the few, the proud the loud...!




Ermmmmm.....I'm in the same "caste" as you are....and it's 800. I said it, that's enough, now accept it and shush it


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ermmmmm.....I'm in the same "caste" as you are....and it's 800. I said it, that's enough, now accept it and shush it



Au contraire beautiful green eyed lady... You have done something to please the powers that be! One way or another you have risen above us Untouchables... Ignorance is bliss, you need not divulge how it happened...  I'm sure you will always be welcome in the Clubhouse "Boutique". The posse will always be there for you GEF, just call us if you need us!


----------



## KendraLee

Wow there sure does seem to be a lot of politics behind this rep stuff


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> Au contraire beautiful green eyed lady... You have done something to please the powers that be! One way or another you have risen above us Untouchables... Ignorance is bliss, you need not divulge how it happened...  I'm sure you will always be welcome in the Clubhouse "Boutique". The posse will always be there for you GEF, just call us if you need us!




Lol that isn't what it said the first time I ran my pointer over it (or maybe it was yours instead? :doh:  )
Nah, it changes as the cans go up, Stan.
I have hit eight cans...that is why it says that. 

Oh.....that and I tend to post nudie pics of myself on the weight board sometimes....... :blush:


----------



## stan_der_man

cammy said:


> It would be a whole lot easier if I could just rep myself.


Oh no, no, no Cammy.... that would bust you right back down to the Untouchables.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KendraLee said:


> Wow there sure does seem to be a lot of politics behind this rep stuff




I'm not sure why you think that......like I have said earlier in this thread....I think I have said it twice actually....you GIVE a lot of rep and it comes back to you.
I don't tend to post much in Hyde Park (where politics are usually discussed) nor am I quite so sure about "politics" on the board. 

Funny, I saw someone else say in this thread how he gave rep to some people...that never repped him back. People complaining about rep...yet aren't too generous with it themselves?(not saying that is you KendraLee- just talking in general) What's the expression? You have to give to receive........ *lightbulb*


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> Oh.....that and I tend to post nudie pics of myself on the weight board sometimes....... :blush:


Thaaaaaat's how you moved up in the caste system! Causing things to rise in more ways than one!  :wubu:



KendraLee said:


> Wow there sure does seem to be a lot of politics behind this rep stuff









Ooh! You are now allowed to hear the "two cans" jokes!.... Once upon a time there was this bird who was a two fisted drinker...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's free to give out rep......do it until you get one of these messages....  

View attachment stan.JPG


----------



## KendraLee

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not sure why you think that......like I have said earlier in this thread....I think I have said it twice actually....you GIVE a lot of rep and it comes back to you.
> I don't tend to post much in Hyde Park (where politics are usually discussed) nor am I quite so sure about "politics" on the board.
> 
> Funny, I saw someone else say in this thread how he gave rep to some people...that never repped him back. People complaining about rep...yet aren't too generous with it themselves?(not saying that is you KendraLee- just talking in general) What's the expression? You have to give to receive........ *lightbulb*



I didnt mean anything negative by it, I was just referring to some comments on the page before about how rep points are different coming from different people and how once you go up in the rep scale it takes more and more points to get a can. I didnt even realize what the rep thing was for quite a while after I joined but once I figured it out I started repping. I get the message about spreading the rep around before I give it to that person again quite a bit. Anyone know how much rep I need to spread before I can give it to the same person again. I've given and not received too but I just figure it will come around eventually.


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's free to give out rep......do it until you get one of these messages....



... and you even use Firefox! :wubu: (I noticed the green Windows background BTW...  ) 

Please somebody give this woman another rep! I'm totally kaput for another 24 hours.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KendraLee, I have seen it posted that you have to rep ten...or was it fifteen?..people before you can rep the same person again (I do believe it is ten).
I used to be able to rep ten people before I was "out of rep"...now I feel lucky if I get in five. It has made me wonder if it's all based around the points...as in my rep gives more points now that I have more so my "points that I can give out are up" quicker? Not sure......it makes my head hurt to wonder too much 

It's based around some mathematical concept....and adjusts within that concept. I believe I saw Conrad post once that he fixed it this way to avoid "rep clubs"....as in people that just rep each other continuously to build their points up. Hence the "have to spread it around" message.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and you even use Firefox! :wubu: (I noticed the green Windows background BTW...  )
> 
> Please somebody give this woman another rep! I'm totally kaput for another 24 hours.




That green windows background is "Windows Blinds"...a program that makes my bars and such look different...depending on which background theme I choose


----------



## cammy

OMG! Now I'm gonna be running my pointer over everyone's cans!


----------



## JiminOR

Not sure what that means exactly, but I'd like to volunteer to be the first!

j/k, I know what it means, it just sounds so naughty


----------



## cammy

Can I please get gang repped?


----------



## stan_der_man

KendraLee said:


> I didnt mean anything negative by it, I was just referring to some comments on the page before about how rep points are different coming from different people and how once you go up in the rep scale it takes more and more points to get a can. I didnt even realize what the rep thing was for quite a while after I joined but once I figured it out I started repping. I get the message about spreading the rep around before I give it to that person again quite a bit. Anyone know how much rep I need to spread before I can give it to the same person again. I've given and not received too but I just figure it will come around eventually.



I also didn't understand or utilize the whole rep system thing initially. There have been many, many discussions of the rep system with people asking all sorts of questions and having all sorts of theories... There was even one long time, well known member who walked, never to return because of the rep system. The thing that fuels my suspicions about the whole rep system insofar as how and why it was devised is the notable absence of an explanation into how it works by the powers that be here in Dimensions. The FAQ about the rep system has been a dead link for a long time, it may no longer even exist. The moral of this story is that the rep system is what it is, and only one person here can really explain why it is set up the way it is. If anybody dares me... I'll tell you what I think of the rep system... and we can see how long it takes before it gets censored.  I like Dimensions, and I have met many wonderful people here. It is a good place to socialize, but the rep system is one of the reasons I believe that Dimensions is not a serious venue for the promotion of fat / size acceptance and probably never will be.

People will rep you here and there as time passes, they build up sooner or later Kendra. In the overall scheme of life they really don't mean very much.


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That green windows background is "Windows Blinds"...a program that makes my bars and such look different...depending on which background theme I choose



An adornment necessary for a true Green Eyed Fairy!


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> I used to be able to rep ten people before I was "out of rep"...now I feel lucky if I get in five. It has made me wonder if it's all based around the points...as in my rep gives more points now that I have more so my "points that I can give out are up" quicker? Not sure......it makes my head hurt to wonder too much
> ...



I also noticed that the number of reps per day have decreased since the server crash... possibly a default setting of the web board software?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> I also noticed that the number of reps per day have decreased since the server crash... possibly a default setting of the web board software?




No...it was getting that way before.......can you still "spread the same rep" as you used to, Stan?


----------



## Ernest Nagel

fa_man_stan said:


> I also didn't understand or utilize the whole rep system thing initially. There have been many, many discussions of the rep system with people asking all sorts of questions and having all sorts of theories... There was even one long time, well known member who walked, never to return because of the rep system. The thing that fuels my suspicions about the whole rep system insofar as how and why it was devised is the notable absence of an explanation into how it works by the powers that be here in Dimensions. The FAQ about the rep system has been a dead link for a long time, it may no longer even exist. The moral of this story is that the rep system is what it is, and only one person here can really explain why it is set up the way it is. *If anybody dares me... I'll tell you what I think of the rep system... *and we can see how long it takes before it gets censored.  I like Dimensions, and I have met many wonderful people here. It is a good place to socialize, *but the rep system is one of the reasons I believe that Dimensions is not a serious venue for the promotion of fat / size acceptance and probably never will be.
> *
> People will rep you here and there as time passes, they build up sooner or later Kendra. In the overall scheme of life they really don't mean very much.



Well could you at least wait for somebody to dare you?!? There you go again, getting the rant before the dare! :doh: Seems totally extraneous now. <pout>


----------



## JiminOR

Aww, I like the rep system, it's like power ups, man.


----------



## stan_der_man

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well could you at least wait for somebody to dare you?!? There you go again, getting the rant before the dare! :doh: Seems totally extraneous now. <pout>



I'm workin' up a good rant in my head as we speak... don't burst my bubble Nagel... little green and gold pieces of guano... cheesy ass categories... I'm tellin' ya Earnest, it could really be a doozie of a tirade!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm workin' up a good rant in my head as we speak... don't burst my bubble Nagel... little green and gold pieces of guano... cheesy ass categories... I'm tellin' ya Earnest, it could really be a doozie of a tirade!



Well, OK then! I'll just prove I can get over myself when the potential for quality entertainment is sufficiently enticing!  Stan, I _dare_ you to tell us what you think of the rep system! Double dog dare, if that helps any? Please be graphic. 

Just as an aside, most of my favorite people are those I know I wouldn't have been allowed to sit next to in school.


----------



## Chimpi

Ernest Nagel said:


> Stan, I _dare_ you to tell us what you think of the rep system! Double dog dare, if that helps any? Please be graphic.



Oh shit!
I think that's a challenge.


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm workin' up a good rant in my head as we speak... don't burst my bubble Nagel... little green and gold pieces of guano... cheesy ass categories... I'm tellin' ya Earnest, it could really be a doozie of a tirade!





Ernest Nagel said:


> Stan, I _dare_ you to tell us what you think of the rep system! Double dog dare, if that helps any? Please be graphic.



Shall I just bump this up to the infamous





*TRIPLE DOG DARE!!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

daddyoh70 said:


> Shall I just bump this up to the infamous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRIPLE DOG DARE!!!!!*



UH OH!!! There was a slight breach in etiquette as the triple dare was skipped!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 800 points...added to the total when you got the second one gets you shiny new can.



I was just thinking '800 points?!?!? I'll never get my third yellow can' when low and behold thar she be! Thanks everyone for helping me over the rep hump. Since this thread worked so well I'm sure I'll be back in a little while looking for help with my fouth can. LOL 

THANKS!


----------



## stan_der_man

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm workin' up a good rant in my head as we speak... don't burst my bubble Nagel... little green and gold pieces of guano... cheesy ass categories... I'm tellin' ya Earnest, it could really be a doozie of a tirade!





Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, OK then! I'll just prove I can get over myself when the potential for quality entertainment is sufficiently enticing!  Stan, I _dare_ you to tell us what you think of the rep system! Double dog dare, if that helps any? Please be graphic.
> 
> Just as an aside, most of my favorite people are those I know I wouldn't have been allowed to sit next to in school.





Chimpi said:


> Oh shit!
> I think that's a challenge.





daddyoh70 said:


> Shall I just bump this up to the infamous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRIPLE DOG DARE!!!!!*





RentonBob said:


> UH OH!!! There was a slight breach in etiquette as the triple dare was skipped!!!!!



Good observation RentonBob... I think there was a breach Dog Dare etiquette here. Besides, I've totally lost my momentum here...


Lets see, how was I going to execute this rant...




... ah yes.


Rep "cans" not really cans... not worth the effort, not valuable... more like little pieces of colored shit squashed into ice trays and spray painted... not like gold dubloons... people who dwell... get a life, yada yada... Gold suns like pieces of guano squashed into cookie molds and also spray painted... the only value... potential phosphate content...


... something like that.


Anyhoo, I'll have to give you guys a rain check on this little tirade... I owe ya one.


----------



## Carl1h

fa_man_stan said:


> Sweet Jebbus! A thread where I can bitch and complain about the rep system... Woohoo! Where has this thread been all my life...  I should visit the BBHM/FFA Board more often!



Welcome to the BHM/FFA board! Be warned though, the BHM/FFA board will have the same effect on you that Vegas had on Elvis. Pretty soon your belly is going to be straining the limits of your sequined jumpsuit. You get more than rep on this board.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

fa_man_stan said:


> Good observation RentonBob... I think there was a breach Dog Dare etiquette here. Besides, I've totally lost my momentum here...
> 
> 
> Lets see, how was I going to execute this rant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ah yes.
> 
> 
> Rep "cans" not really cans... not worth the effort, not valuable... more like little pieces of colored shit squashed into ice trays and spray painted... not like gold dubloons... people who dwell... get a life, yada yada... Gold suns like pieces of guano squashed into cookie molds and also spray painted... the only value... potential phosphate content...
> 
> 
> ... something like that.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll have to give you guys a rain check on this little tirade... I owe ya one.



Well, I'll regretfully accept your rant check if you'll just place my dare in your safety dareposit box. Safe travels, good sir.

I think rep is definitely a double edged sword. It's a fun feedback system on the one hand and I do like getting it, even spite rep. Still, once in awhile I'll wince a bit before posting something volatile or non-mainstream because I know somewhere down the line it'll probably cost me some rep. I still post whatever it was; I just don't like the wincing. Feels like incipient political correctness, which I find _rep_rehensible.


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> Good observation RentonBob... I think there was a breach Dog Dare etiquette here. Besides, I've totally lost my momentum here...
> 
> 
> Lets see, how was I going to execute this rant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ah yes.
> 
> 
> Rep "cans" not really cans... not worth the effort, not valuable... more like little pieces of colored shit squashed into ice trays and spray painted... not like gold dubloons... people who dwell... get a life, yada yada... Gold suns like pieces of guano squashed into cookie molds and also spray painted... the only value... potential phosphate content...
> 
> 
> ... something like that.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll have to give you guys a rain check on this little tirade... I owe ya one.



I executed the breach of Dog Dare etiquette in the hopes that Stan would not lose momentum, and grace us with an awesome rant. Saw no need to prolong the beauty of a good Stan rant with some needless posts. Either way, I think you got your point across without the need for a rant. I have many similar feelings on the rep system too, but I do enjoy reading some of the comments, and spite rep is always fun.


----------



## JiminOR

I'm gonna kung fu the first mutha who makes a two can joke at my expense!


----------



## imfree

KendraLee said:


> Wow there sure does seem to be a lot of politics behind this rep stuff



Sometimes, but I try to always return rep for rep given
to me.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Not as far as the board is concerned.

Those folks who repped me -- thank you. I miscalculated the can and point count for 2 cans, but you all did me proud. Guess I still need to pound the ground more to earn it, and that's okay by me.


----------



## William

Hi 

Looking at Rep levels I think that FAA/ BHM regulars (myself included) need to start repping our FFA/BHM peers more 

William




AZ_Wolf said:


> Not as far as the board is concerned.
> 
> Those folks who repped me -- thank you. I miscalculated the can and point count for 2 cans, but you all did me proud. Guess I still need to pound the ground more to earn it, and that's okay by me.


----------



## Shosh

I am hanging out for my third goldie.


----------



## cammy

William said:


> Looking at Rep levels I think that FAA/ BHM regulars (myself included) need to start repping our FFA/BHM peers more



Is it just me...or are are y'all also noticing that "non-regular" BHM/FFA posters are visiting our playground to garnish rep? I agree with William -


----------



## Ernest Nagel

cammy said:


> Is it just me...or are are y'all also noticing that "non-regular" BHM/FFA posters are visiting our playground to garnish rep? I agree with William -



Hey, I'm just a BM but I prefer the term "irregular" to non-regular! And if there were somewhere else to whine about rep I'd go there. This board just seems to have the biggest whine list.  I keed! 

BTW, I think you mean _garner_ rep, unless you think we're coming here to get parsley clusters for our cans?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ernest Nagel said:


> Hey, I'm just a BM but I prefer the term "irregular" to non-regular! And if there were somewhere else to whine about rep I'd go there. This board just seems to have the biggest whine list.  I keed!
> 
> BTW, I think you mean _garner_ rep, unless you think we're coming here to get parsley clusters for our cans?




*
gotta love *REP* garnish...i will take 3 side orders please sir*


----------



## HDANGEL15

cammy said:


> Is it just me...or are are y'all also noticing that "non-regular" BHM/FFA posters are visiting our playground to garnish rep? I agree with William -



*I have noticed LOTS more traffic to our little slice of heaven known as BHM/FFA world I think it's a GOOD thing, more comments, not so sure it is so simple as JUST looking for REP thouigh........now how do we get all these men to share some skin with us wild women over here.....with a thirst for bellies* :smitten:


----------



## cammy

Yes, "garner." "Irregular," if you prefer. "BM," ?


----------



## William

Hi Cammy

Really I meant that we should be repping people like you and other nice people on the FFA/BHM Board 

William 




cammy said:


> Is it just me...or are are y'all also noticing that "non-regular" BHM/FFA posters are visiting our playground to garnish rep? I agree with William -


----------



## bexy

ok im actually gonna be a rep whore here, but i really want an orange can thingy!!!

REP ME!!!


----------



## bexy

I'm gettting there!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

cammy said:


> Yes, "garner." "Irregular," if you prefer. *"BM," ?*



BM = Big Man. Not ugly, not handsome, just big but I like to think not just in size; heart and mind as well. Nobody should be defined by their appearance alone, even the good-looking. JMO. :happy:


----------



## olwen

Oh Ernest, you're as handsome as they come. ::blushing::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Post nude pixors and let us decide for ourselves, Ernest


----------



## Tooz

bexylicious said:


> ok im actually gonna be a rep whore here, but i really want an orange can thingy!!!
> 
> REP ME!!!



Welcome to my world! Only, it's the 4th golden can. When does that grace you with its presence?


:batting:


----------



## daddyoh70

cammy said:


> Is it just me...or are are y'all also noticing that "non-regular" BHM/FFA posters are visiting our playground to garnish rep? I agree with William -



I say we put a password on this thread. If you haven't posted here before, NO REP FOR YOU!!!!!!! Just kidding, on to more important things. I'm so close to my first gold can I can almost taste it. That cool, thick, frosty refreshing gold can, mmmmmmmmmmmmm! 
Rep Nazi/Rep Whore? You decide.


----------



## bexy

all i can say is..... YEY!! i got it!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 225358704_1789540.jpg




Rep my Auntie Shoshie. 


Love
Marcus:kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> I say we put a password on this thread. If you haven't posted here before, NO REP FOR YOU!!!!!!! Just kidding, on to more important things. I'm so close to my first gold can I can almost taste it. That cool, thick, frosty refreshing gold can, mmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> Rep Nazi/Rep Whore? You decide.


*
dayum...I am patiently waiting for my first *LIGHT GREEN* can*


----------



## Shosh

Yay! I got my third gold can! Thank you all! Thank you also to my little muffin Marcus for helping to get me over the finishing line!


----------



## bexy

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep my Auntie Shoshie.
> 
> 
> Love
> Marcus:kiss2:



it wouldnt let me rep you again but i wanted to! i couldnt say no to a cheeky grin like that!


----------



## bexy

Tooz said:


> Welcome to my world! Only, it's the 4th golden can. When does that grace you with its presence?
> 
> 
> :batting:



tried to help but apparently i need to spread it around before giving it to you again 


(rep, that is!)


----------



## pdgujer148

Please 'splain hoe the rep thingy works.

I have 3 buckets and 406 points; shouldn't I have 4 buckets? I got my third bucket at 300 points. Coincidence? 

Thirty and forty somethings rep me if you think I look like William Hurt

Twenty and Thirty somethings geeks rep me if you think I look like Joss Whedon.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I actually have a whine about GIVING rep. Some people(including several of you in this thread) I swear it takes forever for me to be able to rep again. And yet, others, I can turn around and rep seemingly right away. Is there a standard number of people you have to rep in between, or what? It really seems like it's not the same for everybody I try to rep. ALSO, I counted and the other day it only let me rep 5 people in a 24 hour period. Is that right? At this rate, it will take forever to rep all the people and posts I want to.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

I've repped the kind folks who repped me. It seems that these aren't rep cans but rep oil drums....So, if you help me, I'll help you. Lots of recent posters that didn't reply to my request, so...


----------



## cammy

This has turned into one of the longest BHM/FFA threads we've got...who woulda thought?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pdgujer148 said:


> Please 'splain hoe the rep thingy works.
> 
> I have 3 buckets and 406 points; shouldn't I have 4 buckets? I got my third bucket at 300 points. Coincidence?
> 
> Thirty and forty somethings rep me if you think I look like William Hurt
> 
> Twenty and Thirty somethings geeks rep me if you think I look like Joss Whedon.



As you get "more buckets" or rather different colored buckets, the point value of each one goes up. If I am remembering correctly, it will take about 250 points to get your next bucket...which will be a different color than the three you have. Next color changed = even more points to achieve. 



Dr. P Marshall said:


> I actually have a whine about GIVING rep. Some people(including several of you in this thread) I swear it takes forever for me to be able to rep again. And yet, others, I can turn around and rep seemingly right away. Is there a standard number of people you have to rep in between, or what? It really seems like it's not the same for everybody I try to rep. ALSO, I counted and the other day it only let me rep 5 people in a 24 hour period. Is that right? At this rate, it will take forever to rep all the people and posts I want to.




It seems to only let me rep five people at a time too. The number of people I can rep seems to have changed over time.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As you get "more buckets" or rather different colored buckets, the point value of each one goes up. If I am remembering correctly, it will take about 250 points to get your next bucket...which will be a different color than the three you have. Next color changed = even more points to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seIt seems to only let me rep five people at a time too. The number of people I can rep
> seems to have changed over time.


I suspect the max-rep-per-day limit is based on points given, not number of times one reps. So, with more points per rep, you hit the limit sooner,
Of course, this is only a guess.
-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear

When I was in rep camp, there were no limits then. You mean to tell me things have really changed that much?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> I suspect the max-rep-per-day limit is based on points given, not number of times one reps. So, with more points per rep, you hit the limit sooner,
> Of course, this is only a guess.
> -Rusty




I have this same theory....but most days...it's five before I run out. Sometimes it's just 2-3 (or so it seems) but five seems normal
Maybe it all depends on whom I rep and points given out? I really don't know


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have this same theory....but most days...it's five before I run out. Sometimes it's just 2-3 (or so it seems) but five seems normal
> Maybe it all depends on whom I rep and points given out? I really don't know



Seems that I can rep about 4 or 5 people max, per day. Used to be more before the last board crash. Conrad changed the settings after that, I think.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Seems that I can rep about 4 or 5 people max, per day. Used to be more before the last board crash. Conrad changed the settings after that, I think.




Someone has said that ... (can't remember if it was you or someone else ) 
Might be the case..... would explain all the new confusion though I think I was out of rep quickly before the big crash


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Someone has said that ... (can't remember if it was you or someone else )
> Might be the case..... would explain all the new confusion though I think I was out of rep quickly before the big crash



Was someone else but I think it's true. Rep always has run out too fast but I noticed the change right after the board crash.


----------



## JiminOR

I wanna know when my second can will show up. I've had over 100 rep points for a while now, and if you hover your cursor over my singular can, it says I can now be the recipient of two can jokes, yet I still have a singular can? Do I need 100 posts or something too?


----------



## JayInBuff

JiminOR said:


> I wanna know when my second can will show up. I've had over 100 rep points for a while now, and if you hover your cursor over my singular can, it says I can now be the recipient of two can jokes, yet I still have a singular can? Do I need 100 posts or something too?



I can't remember but I do remember that the new phrase appears before the new can. Be patient it will come. Here's some rep to help.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Iz needz some rep lovin....still no 2nd gold can

sadface sadface  

I love you guys...have I ever told you that?

There....I'm a whore....a rep whore....I admit it.


----------



## JiminOR

JayInBuff said:


> I can't remember but I do remember that the new phrase appears before the new can. Be patient it will come. Here's some rep to help.



Yeah, I got my 2nd can at 150 points. I would like to thank all the little people that made this responsible. I probably could have done this without you, but you are in some small way responsible 

Thanks for enjoying my posts folks, I really get a kick out of the comments people send with the rep knowing that I made them laugh.


----------



## SMA413

My complaint-
I haven't received rep in over a month... then again, I was gone for a while. LOL. Oh well.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Who do I gotta pick a fight with to get my 4th gold can around here?


----------



## SMA413

BGB- I totally heart your rep. Thanks 


Too bad I can't rep you... even though I haven't repped at all in like a month. WTF??


----------



## imfree

I'm still drifting toward 2K, but ever so slowly.


----------



## imfree

Thanks for the rep, guys. 2K is 
getting nearer!


"This is Major Free to ground Control"


----------



## imfree

Major Free to ground control. I'm at Rep 1905
and in the gravitational pull of 2K. Hello, Ground
Control........your circuit's dead......can you
hear me, Ground Control!?!?!? Here I am, floating
with my green cans.........


----------



## daddyoh70

Ooooh Oooooh Oooooh!!!! Lookit!!! I got one, I got one.
Thanks to Stan for pushing me over the top

I never thought my life could be
Anything but catastrophe
But suddenly I begin to see
A bit of good luck for me

'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
I've got a golden twinkle in my eye

I never had a chance to shine
Never a happy song to sing
But suddenly half the world is mine
What an amazing thing

'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*

imfree, i got some rep coming your way as soon as the system lets me dole some more out


----------



## JiminOR

So does this mean your name is Charlie Ticket?


----------



## daddyoh70

JiminOR said:


> So does this mean your name is Charlie Ticket?



Nah, I'm closer to the Grandpa Joe stage of my life at this point


----------



## stan_der_man

daddyoh70 said:


> Ooooh Oooooh Oooooh!!!! Lookit!!! I got one, I got one.
> Thanks to Stan for pushing me over the top
> 
> I never thought my life could be
> Anything but catastrophe
> But suddenly I begin to see
> A bit of good luck for me
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> I've got a golden twinkle in my eye
> 
> I never had a chance to shine
> Never a happy song to sing
> But suddenly half the world is mine
> What an amazing thing
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> 
> imfree, i got some rep coming your way as soon as the system lets me dole some more out



I still remember my first gold can... it completely changed my life. I've forgotten how exactly, but believe me... it changed my life. Now I have shit loads of them. I feel blessed.


Anyhoo...

I got Mr. Imfree covered... gave him a random rep-a-roni... Yes sir, I did! And also a lovely lady who was having a major reputation dry spell... yup... sent one her direction.



Exhillerating isn't it.


Jeez... I've gotta get this spellchequor fixed... I keep having to manually look up words...


... somebody give me a rep for all this hard work already... Will ya!?


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Ooooh Oooooh Oooooh!!!! Lookit!!! I got one, I got one.
> Thanks to Stan for pushing me over the top
> 
> I never thought my life could be
> Anything but catastrophe
> But suddenly I begin to see
> A bit of good luck for me
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> I've got a golden twinkle in my eye
> 
> I never had a chance to shine
> Never a happy song to sing
> But suddenly half the world is mine
> What an amazing thing
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> 
> imfree, i got some rep coming your way as soon as the system lets me dole some more out





fa_man_stan said:


> I still remember my first gold can... it completely changed my life. I've forgotten how exactly, but believe me... it changed my life. Now I have shit loads of them. I feel blessed.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> I got Mr. Imfree covered... gave him a random rep-a-roni... Yes sir, I did! And also a lovely lady who was having a major reputation dry spell... yup... sent one her direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Exhillerating isn't it.
> 
> 
> Jeez... I've gotta get this spellchequor fixed... I keep having to manually look up words...
> 
> 
> ... somebody give me a rep for all this hard work already... Will ya!?



Thanks guys, I'm at 1943, getting CLOSE to that 2k!
Physically, I'm struggling a bit with these dog days
of summer. It looks like I'll be OK.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> Ooooh Oooooh Oooooh!!!! Lookit!!! I got one, I got one.
> Thanks to Stan for pushing me over the top
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought my life could be
> Anything but catastrophe
> But suddenly I begin to see
> A bit of good luck for me
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> I've got a golden twinkle in my eye
> 
> I never had a chance to shine
> Never a happy song to sing
> But suddenly half the world is mine
> What an amazing thing
> 
> 'Cause I've got a golden *BUCKET*
> 
> imfree, i got some rep coming your way as soon as the system lets me dole some more out



OH gawd...it took me a minute but when I finally got it....I decided I needed to rep you except I cannot at the moment......

GDI REP GAWDS!!!!




JiminOR said:


> So does this mean your name is Charlie Ticket?





Oh and I tried to give you some of the rep I still owe you too. Not my night it seems...... :doh:


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> I still remember my first gold can... it completely changed my life. I've forgotten how exactly, but believe me... it changed my life. Now I have shit loads of them. I feel blessed.



I have to admit that this event was much more exhilirating than the first light green can. Can't quite put my finger on it, maybe it's the whole "ton of rep" thing. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH gawd...it took me a minute but when I finally got it....I decided I needed to rep you except I cannot at the moment......
> 
> GDI REP GAWDS!!!!



I'll be waiting. tick tock, tick tock.
(shakes fist at the sky and curses the Rep Gods)


----------



## Shosh

Ok note to self, even though you hate posting pics of yourself, pics get rep.


----------



## imfree

Retro's on and approaching Planet Rep 2K at speed
1972....huh???, what's this???......it's GREEN!!!......
the whole damn planet is GREEN!!! Oh boy, am I
ever in for fun! The whole damn Planet Rep 2K is
made out of CHIA!!! Oh no!


----------



## Wagimawr

Susannah said:


> Ok note to self, even though you hate posting pics of yourself, pics get rep.


I support this plan.


----------



## Bountiful1966

Wagimawr said:


> I support this plan.



thats not true love, i have posted pics but no rep or comments so either nobody sees me or i am fugly lmao


----------



## Shosh

Bountiful1966 said:


> thats not true love, i have posted pics but no rep or comments so either nobody sees me or i am fugly lmao



Please never call yourself that.

It takes time to build up rep and friendships here. It has taken me nearly two and a half years to get all the cans I have.

You will get there.


----------



## Happenstance

I feel as though I'm ignored, but I understand. I'd probably ignore me, given a choice, which I'm not.

Two and a half years? I must learn patience... How long does it take to learn patience?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Happenstance said:


> I feel as though I'm ignored, but I understand. I'd probably ignore me, given a choice, which I'm not.
> 
> Two and a half years? I must learn patience... How long does it take to learn patience?



What exactly are you looking for? Why do you feel ignored?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Bountiful1966 said:


> thats not true love, i have posted pics but no rep or comments so either nobody sees me or i am fugly lmao




I don't think no rep = ugly, lol. I NEVER EVER EVER get rep for pics I post...including nude ones....but I have a very successful paysite, lol. So I know I'm not ugly. And you aren't ugly either!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bountiful1966 said:


> thats not true love, i have posted pics but no rep or comments so either nobody sees me or i am fugly lmao



You are certainly not ugly...

You don't even have 100 posts....yet I have noticed you 

Perhaps involve yourself a little more
and others will too


You get back what you put in......it's a Karma thing, imo....and I believe in Karma


----------



## Happenstance

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Why do you feel ignored?



What am I looking for? What a question, goodness, what is anyone looking for?

Looking for a reason, roaming through the night to find my place in this world. My place in this world. Not a lot to lean on, I need your light to help me find my place in this world, my place in this world. As Michael W. Smith would say.


----------



## imfree

Oh, now this is funny. I'm at 1993 and viewing the
surface with the outboard video camera at 
maximum zoom. The planet is covered with 
ChiaTrees!...........What's this?!?!?!?.......Hahaha!,
there's an FM staion down there, the GEF DJ is 
doing her show, "Disco Back To The 70's", and 
playing ABBA's "Dancing Queen"!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

I somehow had it that gold cans were 250 rep pts. Does anyone know if this is accurate? Thanks!


----------



## imfree

Thanks, Melian, you landed me at 2001!
i'm on the green planet and have my
first gold can. Thanks everybody!:bow:


----------



## Melian

You're very welcome 

I am living vicariously through your success.


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> You're very welcome
> 
> I am living vicariously through your success.



That was very kind. I see your kindness and raise
my wishes for your literal success, may you be
greatly blessed.


----------



## alison.victoria

Okay, I'm new to these boards... What the hell is this "rep" stuff you're talking about?


----------



## JiminOR

See the little green box under your username? Notice how people have different colors, and different amounts? It's right above your little yahoo symbol there. That represents how much rep you have, people can click on your posts (by clicking on that little white dealie at the bottom) and give you rep for a good post. To actually see how much rep you have, just hit the user CP at the top of the page, you can see the last 20 times you've been repped, people usually leave a comment too.


----------



## alison.victoria

JiminOR said:


> See the little green box under your username? Notice how people have different colors, and different amounts? It's right above your little yahoo symbol there. That represents how much rep you have, people can click on your posts (by clicking on that little white dealie at the bottom) and give you rep for a good post. To actually see how much rep you have, just hit the user CP at the top of the page, you can see the last 20 times you've been repped, people usually leave a comment too.



OMG, that's the shit! LOL. Thanks.  I'm surprised I have any... Haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ernest Nagel said:


> I somehow had it that gold cans were 250 rep pts. Does anyone know if this is accurate? Thanks!



Bright green cans are 250......the gold cans are 800 points apiece......


----------



## alison.victoria

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bright green cans are 250......the gold cans are 800 points apiece......



:O

Is it cumulative or does it restart every time?


----------



## Victim

My last rep I didn't gain any points for, and the can next to the listing in most recent repuation received is gray. Also, a can that was previously green in that listing turned gray at the same time (I think). Is that a non-favorable rep?


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bright green cans are 250......the gold cans are 800 points apiece......



Thanks GEF. That makes sense from where I am now. Much appreciated! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victim said:


> My last rep I didn't gain any points for, and the can next to the listing in most recent repuation received is gray. Also, a can that was previously green in that listing turned gray at the same time (I think). Is that a non-favorable rep?



I see your can as green....I have been repped and didnt get any points either....that was from a brand new person with very little rep points. The more rep the person who reps you has, the more points you receive.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

alison.victoria said:


> :O
> 
> Is it cumulative or does it restart every time?



Cumulative......but the cans come at markers.....such as the 250 and then 800 points I mentioned.


----------



## alison.victoria

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cumulative......but the cans come at markers.....such as the 250 and then 800 points I mentioned.



<font color=deeppink><I>Ahhh, gotcha. That makes me feel a little bit better. LOL. I was like HOLY CRAP, I am destined to stay at one forever. Haha.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see your can as green....I have been repped and didnt get any points either....that was from a brand new person with very little rep points. The more rep the person who reps you has, the more points you receive.



I got a rep from a user here with less cans than me, but something like .. 20,000 more posts, so, I think I now understand that it is post quantity + can quantity combined to give more rep points per rep.

I'm talking like 30+ rep points from this person for one rep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I got a rep from a user here with less cans than me, but something like .. 20,000 more posts, so, I think I now understand that it is post quantity + can quantity combined to give more rep points per rep.
> 
> I'm talking like 30+ rep points from this person for one rep.




You might be onto something....I suspect post count plays into it as well...would certainly explain some "discrepancies" in my math


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You might be onto something....I suspect post count plays into it as well...would certainly explain some "discrepancies" in my math



Hm, some one recently showed me you can check your "rep power" recently. 

You click on http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php and it'll show you how many points each one of your reps is worth. 

yeah, I def. think it's post count + can number.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Wahoooooo..... I wonder how much I can make on Ebay for my little Cans 
I guess I have a ways to go for mine to be worth more. I am so going to rep you all. When I rep you, remember mine also come with a Belly Bump then a Bump on your ASS.


----------



## JiminOR

Wow, that's pretty cool. I wield my single point giving ability like the spear of Odin!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, some one recently showed me you can check your "rep power" recently.
> 
> You click on http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php and it'll show you how many points each one of your reps is worth.
> 
> yeah, I def. think it's post count + can number.





OoOoOoo groovy little link there - something new I have learned here in the world of Dims


----------



## alison.victoria

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, some one recently showed me you can check your "rep power" recently.
> 
> You click on http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php and it'll show you how many points each one of your reps is worth.
> 
> yeah, I def. think it's post count + can number.


I have exactly 0 rep points... LOL. But that's not really unexpected.


----------



## Melian

Rep is coming for you, JiminOR.......it bides its time.


----------



## RentonBob

JiminOR said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. I wield my single point giving ability like the spear of Odin!



I have to spread some more rep around Jim but, I'm trying to get ya back.. My one point at a time will add up LOL....


----------



## alison.victoria

RentonBob said:


> I have to spread some more rep around Jim but, I'm trying to get ya back.. My one point at a time will add up LOL....



Hey man, at least you have one point.  Haha.


----------



## snuggletiger

Great I got dark cans, light cans, and have no clue what they mean.


----------



## bexy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, some one recently showed me you can check your "rep power" recently.
> 
> You click on http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php and it'll show you how many points each one of your reps is worth.
> 
> yeah, I def. think it's post count + can number.



bloody hell i didnt even know that page existed!! so i give people 6 rep points when i rep them? fab!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Thanks, Melian, you landed me at 2001!
> i'm on the green planet and have my
> first gold can. Thanks everybody!:bow:



Welcome to the club imfree!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

How much are these darn cans worth. When do I get a third dark green one!?


----------



## Santaclear

snuggletiger said:


> Great I got dark cans, light cans, and have no clue what they mean.



The dark cans are evening cans, the light ones are morning cans.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Welcome to the club imfree!!!!



Thanks, dude, it's great to be here!


----------



## thatgirl08

thatgirl08 said:


> How much are these darn cans worth. When do I get a third dark green one!?



Nevermind! I got it! Woo!


----------



## Tad

I've concluded that my favorite rep are the one that come with the grey cans, worth no points. That says someone fairly new has:

a) gotten interested enough in Dimensions to figure out how to give rep.
b) liked what I had to say enough to rep me, without really knowing me, no prior history, they don't feel they need to because I repped them previously.....

It just feels like puppy rep--innocent and fun  May not add any points, but I always care more about the comments than the points anyway.

And to address a recent topic: must be rep+posts, because that page that was linked to says I have 10 rep power, but I have only one more can than Bexy who said her rep power was like 6 or something. So it is not just cans.

-Ed


----------



## alison.victoria

Woo, I finally have one rep point!  *dances*


----------



## thatgirl08

How do I know how much rep power I have?


----------



## Ernest Nagel

thatgirl08 said:


> How do I know how much rep power I have?



Hold your breath as long as you can. Divide that time in seconds by your height in cubits. Add the cosine of your birthday divided by the number of friends who know when you're on your period. When finished PM me with your height, weight and measurements. Then go here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## thatgirl08

Ernest Nagel said:


> Hold your breath as long as you can. Divide that time in seconds by your height in cubits. Add the cosine of your birthday divided by the number of friends who know when you're on your period. When finished PM me with your height, weight and measurements. Then go here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php



Hah, thanks.


----------



## Wagimawr

Ernest Nagel said:


> Then go here http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php


WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?


----------



## Shosh

I am going through a real rep drought at the moment. Time to post a belly hang pic perhaps?


----------



## alison.victoria

Susannah said:


> I am going through a real rep drought at the moment. Time to post a belly hang pic perhaps?



ROFL. I don't even think I'm that adventurous yet.


----------



## Shosh

alison.victoria said:


> ROFL. I don't even think I'm that adventurous yet.




Yeah me neither. I always say I will but never do.


----------



## stefanie

Wagimawr said:


> WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?



Sparta? ; )


----------



## JiminOR

stefanie said:


> Sparta? ; )



THIS IS CAKETOWN!


----------



## alison.victoria

I love cake.


----------



## charlieversion2

New Age Cyborg Computing


----------



## Mishty

thatgirl08 said:


> How much are these darn cans worth. When do I get a third dark green one!?



The question is, when do we get a fourth?! 

I'm new to all this...hell I didn't even care till I saw those big giant "Sun" rep thingies..:eat2: me wants!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I hate to tell you this, but you likely have a while to wait for the sunshine rep.  I'm past 5000 rep points, and I still only have four gold cans.


----------



## Mishty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hate to tell you this, but you likely have a while to wait for the sunshine rep.  I'm past 5000 rep points, and I still only have four gold cans.



I've had a fetish for unreachable goals since I was 5 and wanted to be a mermaid....

lol good luck with _your_  sun  


(I gave ya rep to help move the process along)


----------



## mergirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hate to tell you this, but you likely have a while to wait for the sunshine rep.  I'm past 5000 rep points, and I still only have four gold cans.


oh crap! seriously?? I want that goddam sunshine rep! better get my tits out..
And be fatter.
and be more funny!
etc.. lmao


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Santaclear said:


> The dark cans are evening cans, the light ones are morning cans.



Man I must be some kind of late night alley cat........I have all dark green cans. I must prowl more often and mark my territory.


----------



## washburn

How much are these can cans worth and what time of the day do they come in???


----------



## Shosh

washburn said:


> How much are these can cans worth???



Well where I come from legs are also called pins. Your can would be your bum.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Susannah said:


> Well where I come from legs are also called pins. Your can would be your bum.



The "can can" part actually refers to the high kicking provocative dance the girl is performing. It first started in France in the 1800s.

Here the can means the toilet. Related to the bum at least


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I finally got my 2nd gold can!!!! Thanks to all who helped. It took my until 2800 to get it but alas it has arrived!!!

*kisses to all*


----------



## LalaCity

This is the gratuitous rep-whorin' thread, isn't it...I think I may be 9 points from my next can, if any kind-hearted forumite wants to help rescue me from the intolerable distress of waiting....

I will, of course, return the favor...


----------



## LalaCity

Just popping in to issue a word of thanks to my wonderful peeps...:bow:

My rep runneth over. I cannot stop gazing with pleasure upon my beautiful cans...


----------



## imfree

When this you see, remember me.
Don't listen to what others say,
when it comes to me, just rep away.


----------



## JiminOR

Just 4 points away from my third, so I thought I'd whine a bit and see if it magically appears. Thanks


----------



## mergirl

erm.. how much rep do you need before you get your fifth can??
700? 
if so i need about 100 reps.. so get your fingers out all.. lmao!!
though i have a slight even number rep ocd, so 5 cans would displease me slightly!
goshdarnit..


----------



## LalaCity

To those whom I have promised rep, as well as those in need -- I have apparently exhausted my rep-giving capacity of the last 24 hours. 

Rest assured, I will be back shortly to give credit where credit is due!


----------



## bexy

you rep me, I rep you? Capeesh?

Now lets get reppin!


----------



## bexy

edx said:


> I've concluded that my favorite rep are the one that come with the grey cans, worth no points. That says someone fairly new has:
> 
> a) gotten interested enough in Dimensions to figure out how to give rep.
> b) liked what I had to say enough to rep me, without really knowing me, no prior history, they don't feel they need to because I repped them previously.....
> 
> It just feels like puppy rep--innocent and fun  May not add any points, but I always care more about the comments than the points anyway.
> 
> And to address a recent topic: must be rep+posts, because that page that was linked to says I have 10 rep power, but I have only one more can than Bexy who said her rep power was like 6 or something. So it is not just cans.
> 
> -Ed



yeah I figured that too. so basically I need to get the big posters to rep me lol!!


----------



## mergirl

ive said it once and i'll say it again...its just like we have to hang out with all the popular folk!! i say TO FUCK WITH REP!! WE ARE MORE THAN MEER CANS!! ..erm.. please dont take my precious cans off me though,,,, 
i have the "owhere near another can"sweats!! 
i need to make a wee sign "will eat swill for rep" or something like that..


----------



## mergirl

WAIT!!! I HAVE FIVE WHOLE REP CANS NOW!!!!!!!!!
what the HELL does this mean???
i speak utter shit.. and i have 5 cans of approval!!! muwahahahaha you fools!! i am now a tyranical meglomaniac and shall smite ye all on my quest for 6 cans!!!
beware!!!! 
oooh .. i also noticed i have 888 posts.. its like "curvy demonic" thought when i post this it will be ruined!! gah!


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> ive said it once and i'll say it again...its just like we have to hang out with all the popular folk!!...........snipped...........
> i need to make a wee sign "will eat swill for rep" or something like that..



Look at my certificate. You'll get lot'sa rep when you get
the rep for giving rep to those who give you rep. Rep
unto others......


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> Look at my certificate. You'll get lot'sa rep when you get
> the rep for giving rep to those who give you rep. Rep
> unto others......


ahhh.. i love the ribbon..!!!
i only give rep out to people i think say something great though.. and most people speak pish.. so i will NEVER get more rep.. if this system is machavellian and warped!! waaaahhh!!lmao

x


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> ahhh.. i love the ribbon..!!!
> i only give rep out to people i think say something great though.. and most people speak pish.. so i will NEVER get more rep.. if this system is machavellian and warped!! waaaahhh!!lmao
> 
> x



Seriously, though, my most cherished reps are the ones
I got for writing good stuff. I've had a world of fun
rep-whoring, too.


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> Seriously, though, my most cherished reps are the ones
> I got for writing good stuff. I've had a world of fun
> rep-whoring, too.


a whore with soul!! imfree, you are the erin brockovich of dimensions!!! lmao

xxmer


----------



## daddyoh70

mergirl said:


> WAIT!!! I HAVE FIVE WHOLE REP CANS NOW!!!!!!!!!
> what the HELL does this mean???
> i speak utter shit.. and i have 5 cans of approval!!! muwahahahaha you fools!! i am now a tyranical meglomaniac and shall smite ye all on my quest for 6 cans!!!
> beware!!!!
> oooh .. i also noticed i have 888 posts.. its like "curvy demonic" thought when i post this it will be ruined!! gah!



Wait till you hit the power trip when you get your first gold can!!! Then you can walk around dropping these on unsuspecting rep peasants


----------



## mergirl

daddyoh70 said:


> Wait till you hit the power trip when you get your first gold can!!! Then you can walk around dropping these on unsuspecting rep peasants


wow! i just cant wait! 
it will be a LOOONG time before that happens though..
unless i decide to do some fat porn.. then it will take a week or so..
either way..i cant wait!!

whoot!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I want to point out here seriously for a minute, that I posted on the belly hang thread, not for rep and indeed got No rep. If that stuff worked, then the paysite girls would be snowed under with rep and if you look, they have virtually none, for hundreds of update posts. So lets not be insinuating that posting belly pics is the way to get rep, as it's not. People with a lot of rep either have it from making posts that others notice and enjoy or agree with for whatever reason, and yes I think there are some who rep each other often. 

I realise that I will now probably get no rep for a month.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

. 

View attachment Ruby Rep.JPG


----------



## imfree

I come to this thread and rep whiners for fun, too.


----------



## SMA413

I got her, GEF 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


----------



## LalaCity

Rep Nazi Says...


----------



## LalaCity

p.s. Ruby, hope you don't mind the pilfered pic...


----------



## washburn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .



inspired by the screenshot  what goes around comes around.

spread the luv, like a good dollop of mayo


----------



## JiminOR

Aww, thanks guys, I needed 4 points, I got a jabillion, you guys are great


----------



## LalaCity

Thanks for the condiment -- I mean compliment. How did you know I love mayonnaise? :bow:


----------



## washburn

LalaCity said:


> Thanks for the condiment -- I mean compliment. How did you know I love mayonnaise? :bow:



windows within windows within windows, lets see how far everyone can take the screenshots lmao


----------



## LalaCity

It's like looking into infinity....


----------



## washburn

yay boredom !!!! lmfao


----------



## bexy

If I owe you rep, you will get it soon fear ye not! I have given out too much at the min! Thanks for all my rep folks, keep it comin!! I want another yellow can!!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .


lmao.. i was going to rep her and say "nice belly" but i have given out too much rep to all the porn stars! lmao


----------



## bexy

mergirl said:


> lmao.. i was going to rep her and say "nice belly" but i have given out too much rep to all the porn stars! lmao



its ok, I repped her and said exactly that lol!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LalaCity said:


> Rep Nazi Says...



LOL i snorted tea up my nose when I saw this... and NO! Not on purpose! You're all nuts, I :wubu: this place!


----------



## LalaCity

Amazing! The rep I've accumulated in the last 24 hours through shameless pandering has been simply astronomical! If I'd known it was this easy, this lucrative, I would have been whoring myself out ages ago!

Thank you again, my darling peeps.:kiss2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LalaCity said:


> Amazing! The rep I've accumulated in the last 24 hours through shameless pandering has been simply astronomical! If I'd known it was this easy, this lucrative, I would have been whoring myself out ages ago!
> 
> Thank you again, my darling peeps.:kiss2:



Welcome to the world of rep whoredom, lol You are one of us now!


----------



## LalaCity

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Welcome to the world of rep whoredom, lol You are one of us now!



I am scared...what is happening to me?...This cannot be normal...rep is all I think about...

....I can't sleep...can't concentrate...can't eat (ok, I can still do that)....

...I am becoming obsessed...it's never enough, I need more...more....more...

...All I can think about is getting that first...gold...can...



For the love of Herbert....

...somebody....
_
...please..._



HELP ME.


----------



## imfree

LalaCity said:


> I am scared...what is happening to me?...This cannot be normal...rep is all I think about...
> 
> ....I can't sleep...can't concentrate...can't eat (ok, I can still do that)....
> 
> ...I am becoming obsessed...it's never enough, I need more...more....more...
> 
> ...All I can think about is getting that first...gold...can...
> 
> 
> 
> For the love of Herbert....
> 
> ...somebody....
> _
> ...please..._
> 
> 
> HELP ME.



Ach du lieber!........../Doktor Hossenscheisser hier, do not
be fearful mit der Repobsession, it ist harmless and 
usually goes aveh after a short time. Some Repobsessifs
do leetah become RepWhores, howeveh.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I was about to whine and all, but I looked over and thought, actually, I like where my rep is at. 

srly though feel free to rep me or i will kill hurt u lol


----------



## LalaCity

_

"I was about to whine and all, but I looked over and thought, actually, I like where my rep is at." _

Oh sure -- "De Nile" ain't just a river in Egypt, as they say, my friend...

It's not too late to reach out, ask for help. You don't have to deal with RepObsession alone. We are here to help.

Rep killz...rep killz...rep killz...


----------



## imfree

LalaCity said:


> _
> 
> "I was about to whine and all, but I looked over and thought, actually, I like where my rep is at." _
> 
> Oh sure -- "De Nile" ain't just a river in Egypt, as they say, my friend...
> 
> It's not too late to reach out, ask for help. You don't have to deal with RepObsession alone. We are here to help.
> 
> Rep killz...rep killz...rep killz...



Ven vone diskusses der RepObseesion, it yoost souns so
maach betterr mit ein Cherman akssent, ja? Hahaha!


----------



## LalaCity

imfree said:


> Ven vone diskusses der RepObseesion, it yoost souns so
> maach betterr mit ein Cherman akssent, ja? Hahaha!



You can't hear it, but I'm doing a nasal, Dr. Phil-type whine when I counsel people on the dangers of Repobsession -- or "repsess," as I like to call it.

Rep is coming to keel you!


----------



## washburn

I find rep the funniest thing I've found on any forum, But in my twisted viewpoints of things I look at it as you give to the people that have the crazy you like, and get it from the people that appreciate your sweet insanities. cans amuse me too, they remind me of the hearts from legend of Zelda. If one gets enough, can you shoot bolts of energy from your short sword??? (maybe all the people with gold cans can let us in on that, you guys acquire any strange abilities anfter getting a gold can?) I could care less, how many points or cans one gets, its those awesome comments that come with them that are the real gold. My user CP is full of thank yous and strangeness like "peanut butter jellytime" and "toothpaste rep".


----------



## SMA413

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was about to whine and all, but I looked over and thought, actually, I like where my rep is at.
> 
> srly though feel free to rep me or i will kill hurt u lol



Says the guy with 8 bajillion cans... and by 8 bajillion, I mean 14.

If I were you, I'd be stressing over the fact that I don't have the same number of cans for each color... it isn't balanced. 5 dark, 5 light, and only 4 gold?? 



washburn said:


> I could care less, how many points or cans one gets, its those awesome comments that come with them that are the real gold. My user CP is full of thank yous and strangeness like "peanut butter jellytime" and "toothpaste rep".



I have to agree with you on that one- I love the little comments that I get. The more random, the better. LOL


----------



## Ernest Nagel

I have to say it seems rep has gotten quite a bit harder to come buy since I got a gold can? Maybe cans are like alcohol and they just make us think we sound funnier or more interesting than we actually are? In that case I suppose the best thing to do would be rep others rigorously and often so they're at least as _can_toxicated as you are.


----------



## washburn

Ernest Nagel said:


> I have to say it seems rep has gotten quite a bit harder to come buy since I got a gold can? Maybe cans are like alcohol and they just make us think we sound funnier or more interesting than we actually are? In that case I suppose the best thing to do would be rep others rigorously and often so they're at least as _can_toxicated as you are.



hahahaha "_can_toxicated" this thread is fun  your gettin rep when my 24 hour suspension is up hahahaha, but ya might need to blow into a _rep_alyzer fist to determine your blood_ rep_ahol levels first hahahaha


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> hahahaha "_can_toxicated" this thread is fun  your gettin rep when my 24 hour suspension is up hahahaha, but ya might need to blow into a _rep_alyzer fist to determine your blood_ rep_ahol levels first hahahaha



Be sure to watch it with that Repalyzer. If Ernest has
diabeetus and too much assatone in his breath, you'll
get a high reading and may not give him the added
rep he deserves, just saying. You might want to test
that machine with a Rep 2000 test solution, while 
you're at it, too! I worked at the Cantoxilyzer factory
in Owensboro in 1990.


----------



## LalaCity

Please, kids -- If you can't handle your rep, think about getting a designated repper.


----------



## washburn

*burp, hic* naaww, im goo*hic*d Ican shshooo handel my *hic* rep *spew*


----------



## Ernest Nagel

washburn said:


> *burp, hic* naaww, im goo*hic*d Ican shshooo handel my *hic* rep *spew*



Might wanna look into some kinda 12 rep program there, dude? Step 1; let go, let Conrad. :blink:


----------



## LalaCity

_God, grant me the serenity to accept the rep I cannot change; the courage to change the rep I can; and the wisdom to know the difference...._


----------



## stan_der_man

_Neither shall you covet your neighbours reputation points. Neither shall you desire your neighbours green cans, or gold cans, or male or female slave, or ox, or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbour._


----------



## mergirl

bexylicious said:


> its ok, I repped her and said exactly that lol!!


Excellent work!


----------



## imfree

fa_man_stan said:


> _Neither shall you covet your neighbours reputation points. Neither shall you desire your neighbours green cans, or gold cans, or male or female slave, or ox, or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbour._



Likewise, remember, the love of rep is the root of all evil.


----------



## JiminOR

fa_man_stan said:


> _Neither shall you covet your neighbours reputation points. Neither shall you desire your neighbours green cans, or gold cans, or male or female slave, or ox, or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbour._



Donkey? I always thought it was your neighbors ass you weren't supposed to covet.

Hmm, well, this changes things. Pardon me while I cling tenaciously to my neighbors buttocks.


----------



## daddyoh70

JiminOR said:


> Donkey? I always thought it was your neighbors ass you weren't supposed to covet.
> 
> Hmm, well, this changes things. Pardon me while I cling tenaciously to my neighbors buttocks.



No, no, no, It's your neighbor's _*piece*_ of ass!!!!


----------



## JiminOR

Shhhh, post quieter. I've got a death grip on Fred's meaty flanks, and I'm afraid you'll spook him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I won't even say what Fred has that I got a grip on........:blush:


----------



## washburn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I won't even say what Fred has that I got a grip on........:blush:



Whoever this Fred may be I think he may have a grip on the awesomeness of the great Henry Winkler, and a can of pitted black olives. 

**Double thumb wiggle as I ride off in my motorcycle of stupendous glory**


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

washburn said:


> Whoever this Fred may be I think he may have a grip on the awesomeness of the great Henry Winkler, and a can of pitted black olives.
> 
> **Double thumb wiggle as I ride off in my motorcycle of stupendous glory**




Henry Winkler? Methinks you must be way too cool for me babe  

oh....and are those olives small, medium....or large? :batting:


----------



## LalaCity

Whoever this Fred character is, he better not show his face around these parts, tryin' to steal our wimmen-folk, and such.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LalaCity said:


> Whoever this Fred character is, he better not show his face around these parts, tryin' to steal our wimmen-folk, and such.




That's okay....it's not his face we're after anyway......


----------



## washburn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Henry Winkler? Methinks you must be way too cool for me babe
> 
> oh....and are those olives small, medium....or large? :batting:



I think Fred likes the medium olives, but then again I do not know Fred personally but would like to offer him a torque converter switch from a 1992 chevy corsica as a promissory gift that I will not steal his lawn chairs at 5 in the morning when I am bored.

**oh the randomness that oozes from my brain to my fingers as I wait for my love to arrive, it's the only way to stay sane. :wubu:**


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Corsica? 
You have an old chevy but not a Malibu or Nova? Or Camaro? or Chevelle?

And I'm thinking the 70s now baby


----------



## JiminOR

Fred is flexing, must tighten grip....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh that was just wrong.......I mean you even managed to traumatize ME :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man

fa_man_stan said:


> _Neither shall you covet your neighbours reputation points. Neither shall you desire your neighbours green cans, or gold cans, or male or female slave, or ox, or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbour._





imfree said:


> Likewise, remember, the love of rep is the root of all evil.



Not coveting per se but... I would be willing to trade some gold cans for a good strong ox... I need to haul some bricks up into the back yard.



JiminOR said:


> Donkey? I always thought it was your neighbors ass you weren't supposed to covet.
> 
> Hmm, well, this changes things. Pardon me while I cling tenaciously to my neighbors buttocks.



If I remember the interpretations correctly, it's not necessarily the color that matters... cans are cans.

No coveting!


----------



## CrankySpice

fa_man_stan said:


> If I remember the interpretations correctly, it's not necessarily the color that matters... cans are cans.
> 
> No coveting!



Ha! Says he-of-the-multiple-gold-cans. I'm so close to gold candom...soooo close, I can almost taste it! Does it taste like Kraft dinner? I imagine it does...


----------



## SMA413

Maybe it tastes like mac & cheese... I dunno. Gold cans = Cheese?


Maybe I'm just hungry.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Oh so the little rep cans I have now is like driving a beater car with wood paneling and flashy silver duct tape. 

Man I have a ways to go before I get to Super Duper Marvelous with a flashy galaxy star.


----------



## Santaclear

CrankySpice said:


> Ha! Says he-of-the-multiple-gold-cans. I'm so close to gold candom...soooo close, I can almost taste it! Does it taste like Kraft dinner? I imagine it does...





SMA413 said:


> Maybe it tastes like mac & cheese... I dunno. Gold cans = Cheese?
> Maybe I'm just hungry.




Some people say it tastes like chicken. Others liken it to weasel, shark or pork. :eat1: Cranky, if they do give you the gold condom my advice is don't use it, or be very careful if you do.


----------



## SMA413

I'm going to combine the themes from several threads for this post... letters/confessions/whines/recent pic/what are you listening to/whatever...

Dear Rep-

IC that we have a love/hate relationship. While I love to give and receive...... rep (get your minds out of the gutter!), I hate the limitations you put on our relationship. I can only rep certain people on the 5th Tuesday of months that end in G every 2 leap years. What is with that?? When _SOMEONE_ decides to just rep me to say hi, I can't return the favor for fear that you'll strip me of my repping privileges until the next ice age. Then I can't even rep that person for something worthwhile. And while I listen to Jurassic 5's "Work It Out", I realize that we need to work out this kink in our relationship. I can't make this relationship work if you're not willing to put forth the effort. Give a little, get a little.

kthxloveyou-
Samantha



Me, thinking about my twisted relationship with Rep.


----------



## stan_der_man

SMA413 said:


> Maybe it tastes like mac & cheese... I dunno. Gold cans = Cheese?
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just hungry.




Whatever you do Samantha, don't drink from the golden cans...







... especially the warm ones.











Trust me.


----------



## washburn

But isn't it the magical gold ones that give you superpowers? like the ability to see though tin foil and command pickles to do your evil bidding? If I got a superpower I would hope that i could spoil souffles with my mind from afar....


----------



## imfree

SMA413 said:


> I'm going to combine the themes from several threads for this post... letters/confessions/whines/recent pic/what are you listening to/whatever...
> 
> Dear Rep-
> 
> IC that we have a love/hate relationship. While I love to give and receive...... rep (get your minds out of the gutter!), I hate the limitations you put on our relationship. I can only rep certain people on the 5th Tuesday of months that end in G every 2 leap years. What is with that?? When _SOMEONE_ decides to just rep me to say hi, I can't return the favor for fear that you'll strip me of my repping privileges until the next ice age. Then I can't even rep that person for something worthwhile. And while I listen to Jurassic 5's "Work It Out", I realize that we need to work out this kink in our relationship. I can't make this relationship work if you're not willing to put forth the effort. Give a little, get a little.
> 
> kthxloveyou-
> Samantha
> 
> 
> 
> Me, thinking about my twisted relationship with Rep.
> ..........image snipped........................



I've seen this before..........hmmmmm.......DAMN!!!......
Rep just has to be a MicroSoft prograqm!!! Like any
of their prograqms, it only works when it WANTS to.


----------



## SMA413

fa_man_stan said:


> Whatever you do Samantha, don't drink from the golden cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... especially the warm ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.




Those aren't lemonade?? Oh crap... :doh:



Well then, I guess it's a good thing I'm gold can-less.


----------



## stan_der_man

Speaking of gold cans... I'm probably about to go supernova fairly soon and I'm not necessarily looking forward to it. All my cans will be replaced with a gold sun. It's kinda like when I was a kid, I won a series of bronze horses playing this horse game at a carnival that came to town yearly. I kept winning until I got the biggest bronze horse, then the next time I won I got the smallest of the silver (aluminum) horses.

It was kinda anti-climactic...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Yeah, I'm always feeling largely ignored on these boards.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm always feeling largely ignored on these boards.



and that has what to do with anything?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

SMA413 said:


> Dear Rep-
> 
> IC that we have a love/hate relationship. While I love to give and receive...... rep (get your minds out of the gutter!), I hate the limitations you put on our relationship. I can only rep certain people on the 5th Tuesday of months that end in G every 2 leap years. What is with that?? When _SOMEONE_ decides to just rep me to say hi, I can't return the favor for fear that you'll strip me of my repping privileges until the next ice age. Then I can't even rep that person for something worthwhile. And while I listen to Jurassic 5's "Work It Out", I realize that we need to work out this kink in our relationship. I can't make this relationship work if you're not willing to put forth the effort. Give a little, get a little.
> 
> kthxloveyou-
> Samantha



I'm quite concerned about you. This co-dependency needs to stop. Don't let rep control you like that. Live your life, if it really cares, the rep will stand by you and let you thrive.



fa_man_stan said:


> Speaking of gold cans... I'm probably about to go supernova fairly soon and I'm not necessarily looking forward to it. All my cans will be replaced with a gold sun. It's kinda like when I was a kid, I won a series of bronze horses playing this horse game at a carnival that came to town yearly. I kept winning until I got the biggest bronze horse, then the next time I won I got the smallest of the silver (aluminum) horses.
> 
> It was kinda anti-climactic...



Some people are just never happy.



Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm always feeling largely ignored on these boards.



Who said that?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

BothGunsBlazing said:


> and that has what to do with anything?



That I get no rep? Isn't that the point of the thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm always feeling largely ignored on these boards.




What? Did you post something?


----------



## washburn

Ninja Glutton said:


> That I get no rep? Isn't that the point of the thread?



I think the thread may have mutated somewhat  into canspeak randomness, and the repping of wit and sexy glamor. dont worry, I'll rep ya, and you may even get a third can of mutagen under your name.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My eyes are bleeding.........

quick everyone!

Throw all your cans at Washburn for posting this!!!


----------



## pdgujer148

Give me rep because I had to wake up 15 minutes early every day this week to accommodate John McCain.

"My city sold its' soul and hosted the RNC and all I got was this stupid T-Shirt."


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I deserve rep for having to see yet another banana hammock picture. I'm just sayin'...nobody needs to see that. Where's the vomiting smiley when I need it?


----------



## stan_der_man

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm always feeling largely ignored on these boards.



I was gonna ignore you Ninja but that damn banana hammock picture forced my eyes to go elsewhere and they happened upon your post.


Reps to you for keeping my retinas from getting burnt out of my head...





cute_obese_girl said:


> I deserve rep for having to see yet another banana hammock picture. I'm just sayin'...nobody needs to see that. Where's the vomiting smiley when I need it?


I'd give you some reps too Cute_Obese_Girl, but my repper is kaput again...


----------



## bexy

fa_man_stan said:


> Speaking of gold cans... I'm probably about to go supernova fairly soon and I'm not necessarily looking forward to it. All my cans will be replaced with a gold sun. It's kinda like when I was a kid, I won a series of bronze horses playing this horse game at a carnival that came to town yearly. I kept winning until I got the biggest bronze horse, then the next time I won I got the smallest of the silver (aluminum) horses.
> 
> It was kinda anti-climactic...



so do you want us to all to stop repping you? lol! As I wanna rep you for this post alone!


----------



## ~da rev~

I've got such a small amount of rep

If anyone needs me, I'll be in the angry dome!


View attachment angry_dome.jpg


----------



## washburn

mwahahahahaa my banana hammock post did some good. My devious plan, my sweet, devious plan, ghbacksshsbkbbpthbpthbpthbpthp......

Trapped in the rep whines thread, Dr. washburn finds himself leaping from post to post, putting things right that once went wrong, and hoping each time that his next rep will be the rep home.


----------



## washburn

Oh, yeeeeeaah, I can now be the recipient of "two cans" jokes. I have yet to hear any? are they funny? will they make me snort and giggle and shoot milk outta my nose? I'm curious......


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> mwahahahahaa my banana hammock post did some good. My devious plan, my sweet, devious plan, ghbacksshsbkbbpthbpthbpthbpthp......
> 
> Trapped in the rep whines thread, Dr. washburn finds himself leaping from post to post, putting things right that once went wrong, and hoping each time that his next rep will be the rep home.



Sorry I can't rep you yet. That picture's a 21st century
Tesla lookin' dude, if I ever saw one!


----------



## stan_der_man

bexylicious said:


> so do you want us to all to stop repping you? lol! As I wanna rep you for this post alone!



Oh by all means send reppies my direction Bexy, they are always welcome!  It's been pointed out to me by a very wise man (or wise guy...  ) that I don't necessarily need to go supernova... He suggested I go Chevy Nova, as long as it has the V-8.


----------



## washburn

The limit for how much rep can be given out should be extended, so many people say so many hilarious or insightful things here, how much we're allowed just isn't enough. At least double it. Anyone else agree??


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> The limit for how much rep can be given out should be extended, so many people say so many hilarious or insightful things here, how much we're allowed just isn't enough. At least double it. Anyone else agree??



I agree.........like Ronnie sez at the beginning of
the song, "toin it up!".......... better yet, disable 
the rep limiter.


----------



## mergirl

hmmm.. i wish i could give rep to myself.. cause i think i'm great!!
lmao


----------



## stan_der_man

Bexy, here's a little something for the day your cans go Nova...



... Chevy that is.


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> hmmm.. i wish i could give rep to myself.. cause i think i'm great!!
> lmao



Sorry I can't rep you for that one, hahaha!!! I think they
will give you the ability to rep yourself if you make enough
mean and snarky posts, though.


----------



## washburn

someone should rep me for owning this really cool album 







*Queen B 
(the first track)
**This lady got the thickness
Can I get a witness
This lovely lady got the thickness
Can I get a Hell Yeah

Grab them saddlebags and
Toss em over me
Let's ride all night

This lady got the thickness
Can I get a witness
This lovely lady got the thickness
Can I get a Hell Yeah

Booty big and delicious
Shake it like she's fearless
This lovely lady got the thickness
Can I get a Hell Yeah


This lady got the thickness
Can I get a witness
This lovely lady got the thickness
Can I get a Hell Yeah

Grab them saddlebags and
Toss em over me
This booty got the thickness

Maynard Kicks ASS!!!*
*Can I get a Hell Yeah*
_(Reminds me of my hunny:wubu_​


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I dont get the REP THING...honestly...I know I am the first not to understand it...but I have gotten some REP from folks here with big points and it's just going up a point or 2 at a time...struggling for that next one...

i know bitchbitchbitch..that's what I feel like today...*.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

washburn said:


> someone should rep me for owning this really cool album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Queen B
> (the first track)
> **This lady got the thickness
> Can I get a witness
> This lovely lady got the thickness
> Can I get a Hell Yeah
> 
> Grab them saddlebags and
> Toss em over me
> Let's ride all night
> 
> This lady got the thickness
> Can I get a witness
> This lovely lady got the thickness
> Can I get a Hell Yeah
> 
> Booty big and delicious
> Shake it like she's fearless
> This lovely lady got the thickness
> Can I get a Hell Yeah
> 
> 
> This lady got the thickness
> Can I get a witness
> This lovely lady got the thickness
> Can I get a Hell Yeah
> 
> Grab them saddlebags and
> Toss em over me
> This booty got the thickness
> 
> Maynard Kicks ASS!!!*
> *Can I get a Hell Yeah*
> _(Reminds me of my hunny:wubu_​



The funniest Puscifer song is "Cuntry Boner"


----------



## washburn

somebody rep him!!! cuntry boner rocks the limiter is hittin me


----------



## cnk2cav

I'm gonna need to see the words to this song before I can consider it, and maybe my 24 hours will be gone by then


----------



## washburn

Cuntry Boner - Puscifer






*Maynard:
Fucked Dolly Parton
Fucked Loretta Lynn
Fucked Barbara Mandrell
And fucked all of her kin

I've fucked Danny Pearl
I fucked Elvis Presley's little girl
I fucked the Judds

Paz: You fucked the Judds?
Maynard: Hell yeah!

(Chorus)
My cuntry boner, it won't go down

Maynard & Paz:
It won't go down, it won't go down
My cuntry boner won't go down
My boner, my boner, my boner won't go down
It won't go down, it won't go down
My cuntry boner, it won't go down
(Chorus)

Paz:
I fucked Willie Nelson
I fucked him deep inside
I fucked Elvis Presley in the bathroom where he died
I fucked Dwight Yoakum

Maynard: Johnny Cash grabbed his ankles and he hollered as she poked him
Paz: I fucked the Judds!
Maynard: You fucked the Judds?

(Chorus)

Group... sex (x3)
Our cuntry boners, they won't go down

Fucked Alabama
Fucked the Oak Ridge Boys
Fucked Randy Travis with a 12-inch plastic toy
I fucked the cast of Hee-Haw
I fucked Glen Campbell, fucked him on a see-saw

Kenny Rogers thought it crass
When I fucked his big white ass
I can't help it....

(Chorus)*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvvxEs1_pE*​


----------



## ~da rev~

The version of Cuntry Boner released as a single, such as the one depicted in the picture above, is completely different from the one featuring Paz. I prefer the original over the "remix" or whatever.

I respect what Maynard does, and I always will. Fan of A Perfect Circle, TOOL, Puscifer, whatever his fucked up brain comes up with next, I will like. Beecause I am a whore.


----------



## cammy

I absolutely don't get what y'all think is so great about this Puscifer cr*p or what revelance it has to thread.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*washburn + ninja + imfree..thanks dudes for the rep..but the thing is...3 of you repped me and I Got 30 pts....? imfree is reeling in rep..I would think he would carry a LOT more weight hehehe...pun intended...so more bitching/moaning/whining....as usual..SSDD 
*


HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dont get the REP THING...honestly...I know I am the first not to understand it...but I have gotten some REP from folks here with big points and it's just going up a point or 2 at a time...struggling for that next one...
> 
> i know bitchbitchbitch..that's what I feel like today...*.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *washburn + ninja + imfree..thanks dudes for the rep..but the thing is...3 of you repped me and I Got 30 pts....? imfree is reeling in rep..I would think he would carry a LOT more weight hehehe...pun intended...so more bitching/moaning/whining....as usual..SSDD
> *




Isn't the 453 lbs I'm carrying enough, right now??? My 
rep's are worth 7 points.


----------



## washburn

imfree said:


> Isn't the 453 lbs I'm carrying enough, right now??? My
> rep's are worth 7 points.




maybe reps are based on bowstaff skills, computer hacking skills, numchuck skills, or your ability to draw a liger....






​


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> Isn't the 453 lbs I'm carrying enough, right now??? My
> *rep's are worth 7 points.*


*

hmm that's it huh? I ASSumed your rep was at least 20 or more LOLOL...go figure..how do you know what your rep is worth?*


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> hmm that's it huh? I ASSumed your rep was at least 20 or more LOLOL...go figure..how do you know what your rep is worth?[/B]



There's another post in this thread directing you to this Rep Power!!! It's seems to be based on your current rep and possibly your number of posts.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> hmm that's it huh? I ASSumed your rep was at least 20 or more LOLOL...go figure..how do you know what your rep is worth?[/B]




See if this'll do it for ya'.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## activistfatgirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dont get the REP THING...honestly...I know I am the first not to understand it...but I have gotten some REP from folks here with big points and it's just going up a point or 2 at a time...struggling for that next one...
> 
> i know bitchbitchbitch..that's what I feel like today...*.



YES! I have you a shiny green can! I LOVE IT when that happens.


----------



## Victim

So when someone gets the gold medal, do the cans start filling up again?


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> See if this'll do it for ya'.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php



*cool that link told me my rep power is 5..yours is only 7 and you have mega rep more then me...weird...but intersting..i would rep you but the rep monster says I CAN"T....:doh:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*(((DADDY OH + AFG)))) You rock...guess what I am pushed up to my FIRST LIGHT GREEN CAN.......life is improving every fkn second THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

My rep power is only 2. I have rep envy.


----------



## JiminOR

Well, we have the same exact number of posts, and I have on more can than you, yet my rep power is only 1

So I think rep accumulation and number of posts have nothing to do with your rep power. It seems to be more of a function of how long you have been a member of Dims. That's my new theory.


----------



## JiminOR

Okay, 300th post, let's see what my rep power is NOW!


----------



## Santaclear

I haven't posted about this here before. It's a sensitive issue, but in the area in where I live having a lot of rep is considered shameful and bad. My neighbors all know my Dimensions password and log in frequently with it so they can check on my rep, and practically every time I get repped they vandalize my car.  

Most of my rep is from my enemies here who know this. And as a result, many of them have developed strong relationships with my neighbors. So I'm begging you, people, please, please, please don't rep me unless you find this post irritating.

BTW if anyone's interested, here's a site where you can download rep for free:

http://www.santaclearispissingmeoff.com


----------



## bexy

fa_man_stan said:


> Bexy, here's a little something for the day your cans go Nova...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Chevy that is.



I still don't get it lol....but then I am British.


----------



## imfree

bexylicious said:


> I still don't get it lol....but then I am British.



The automobile is a Nova, manufactured by the
Chevrolet division of General Motors.


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> I haven't posted about this here before. It's a sensitive issue, but in the area in where I live having a lot of rep is considered shameful and bad. My neighbors all know my Dimensions password and log in frequently with it so they can check on my rep, and practically every time I get repped they vandalize my car.
> 
> Most of my rep is from my enemies here who know this. And as a result, many of them have developed strong relationships with my neighbors. So I'm begging you, people, please, please, please don't rep me unless you find this post irritating.
> 
> BTW if anyone's interested, here's a site where you can download rep for free:
> 
> http://www.santaclearispissingmeoff.com



That was all pretty interesting, but the question
I've always had about your Rep power was how 
can you rep the same person again so soon?


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> I haven't posted about this here before. It's a sensitive issue, but in the area in where I live having a lot of rep is considered shameful and bad. My neighbors all know my Dimensions password and log in frequently with it so they can check on my rep, and practically every time I get repped they vandalize my car.
> 
> Most of my rep is from my enemies here who know this. And as a result, many of them have developed strong relationships with my neighbors. So I'm begging you, people, please, please, please don't rep me unless you find this post irritating.
> 
> BTW if anyone's interested, here's a site where you can download rep for free:
> 
> http://www.santaclearispissingmeoff.com



That was all pretty interesting, but the question
I've always had about your Rep power was how 
can you rep the same person again so soon?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> The automobile is a Nova, manufactured by the
> Chevrolet division of General Motors.



Interpret this as hot ass collector car


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Interpret this as hot ass collector car




Owning THAT Nova would be way hotter than
going Nova in the cans.


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> That was all pretty interesting, but the question
> I've always had about your Rep power was how
> can you rep the same person again so soon?



Me? Well, I do rep people frequently (usually begging them not to rep me so my car doesn't get vandalized, but that doesn't work.)  Probably the more you rep people in general the sooner it comes around that you can rep the same person again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Owning THAT Nova would be way hotter than
> going Nova in the cans.



You just had to rub that in, eh?


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just had to rub that in, eh?



Not to be mean, GEF, but oh, what a hot car! I
was stupid enough to have sold that cute little
6cyl '66 Mustang I used to have. Oh well, I'm
about 4 sizes too big for the Mustang and at
least 2 too big for the Nova, but DAMN!, what
a nice car! Hahaha!

Here's a Mustang that I "painted" to look like
mine. The body on mine was kinda' ragged.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Got any early 1970s Camaro pics?


----------



## Victim

Oh come on, any FA that has seen Bexy's pics knows that her cans went nova a long time ago...


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got any early 1970s Camaro pics?



I got these for you.

1977 Z-28 & 1972 SS/RS


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SS for the win


----------



## CleverBomb

imfree said:


> I got these for you.
> 
> 1977 Z-28 & 1972 SS/RS


Oh yes.

The Rockford Files car FTW. (or a close approximation thereof)

-Rusty


----------



## Victim

I agree on the SS for the win. 

I'd also like to note that my rep caption says "does more than post hot pics", but I haven't been posting any hot pics...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victim said:


> I agree on the SS for the win.
> 
> I'd also like to note that my rep caption says "does more than post hot pics", but I haven't been posting any hot pics...



So post some Chevelle pics......


----------



## SMA413

Oh, I'm sorry... I thought this was the "rep whines" thread... not the fantasy vintage car competition thread.


My mistake. Excuse me for intruding.


 lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry... I thought this was the "rep whines" thread... not the fantasy vintage car competition thread.
> 
> 
> My mistake. Excuse me for intruding.
> 
> 
> lol



*I couldn't rep you for that one cause I dunno WHY? but it says I can't 

but ^5 gf...exactly!!!!!!* :doh:


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I couldn't rep you for that one cause I dunno WHY? but it says I can't
> 
> but ^5 gf...exactly!!!!!!* :doh:



Got her for ya HD. So if anyone would care to rep me for repping SMA for HDANGEL15 who was apparently out of rep.......


----------



## washburn

oooooh yah, now this is sexy, one of these is sittin in my back alley right now, I stare at it every day, longingly wanting to use it as my own lawn ornament.....





​


----------



## bexy

Victim said:


> Oh come on, any FA that has seen Bexy's pics knows that her cans went nova a long time ago...



LMAO!!!


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> oooooh yah, now this is sexy, one of these is sittin in my back alley right now, I stare at it every day, longingly wanting to use it as my own lawn ornament.....



I see your rough VW and I'll raise you
one non-existent '89 Reliant.


----------



## mszwebs

daddyoh70 said:


> Got her for ya HD. So if anyone would care to rep me for repping SMA for HDANGEL15 who was apparently out of rep.......



Just because I'm in a good mood


----------



## Santaclear

This is for Ernest Nagel.

Dude, on the one hand, thanks for the rep. But I feel I'm literally between a rock and a hard place here. My neighbors, like I said, have my password. They check my rep all the time and every time I get repped they vandalize my car. This is what I found when I went out today, you bastard. 

View attachment MVC-028S.16105527_std.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Errrrrrrrrrrrrr if the hot Chevelle earns me rep then it definitely has a place in this thread 




.


----------



## CleverBomb

How about a Maverick? (Ok, I'm bracing for _negative_ rep on this one...)




Imagine it without the cool rims or window tint, and in, yes, _Avocado Green_. Not pretty, but you couldn't kill it. 
I tried.
Car-ma dictates that I deserve this as compensation:




And a side-order of 351 Windsor, to go. 

-Rusty
(Don't really need rep, just like the classic cars theme you've got running here.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You deserve a chevette for that .....


----------



## CleverBomb

Scoot, scoot, ye vespal virgin...





-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I would rather be seen on the scooter.......


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would rather be seen on the scooter.......


To be honest, I did too.
Mine was blue, and had a little less chrome. 
I also owned a moped... hee.
-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> To be honest, I did too.
> Mine was blue, and had a little less chrome.
> I also owned a moped... hee.
> -Rusty



I once fell off that back of a moped....at high speed.......but got caught and was drug for a short distance..............:doh:


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I once fell off that back of a moped....at high speed.......but got caught and was drug for a short distance..............:doh:


Ouch.
Granted, "high speed" on a moped is a relative thing, but still... ouch.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> Ouch.
> Granted, "high speed" on a moped is a relative thing, but still... ouch.
> 
> -Rusty



I said high speed because it seemed to take her a LONG TIME to realize what was happening and stop the thing......


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I said high speed because it seemed to take her a LONG TIME to realize what was happening and stop the thing......


Yikes.
and, again, ouch.
-Rusty


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Santaclear said:


> This is for Ernest Nagel.
> 
> Dude, on the one hand, thanks for the rep. But I feel I'm literally between a rock and a hard place here. My neighbors, like I said, have my password. They check my rep all the time and every time I get repped they vandalize my car. This is what I found when I went out today, you bastard.



What a bizarre coincidence, Santa! My ex-inlaws have stolen my password and use it to log in and rep people I can't stand. :doh: 

BTW, that would never pass for vandalism in Texas; no bullet holes or burn marks. The way these fucktards drive most of their trucks look more or less like yours all the time. 

Okie in Exile


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> I see your rough VW and I'll raise you
> one non-existent '89 Reliant.



The Reliant died a hero's death, though. With over
260,000 miles on it's odometer, my brother-in-law
drove it the last 5 miles of it's life, from the house
to it's final resting place at the junk yard.


----------



## SMA413

But now I have a legitimate rep whine- why do I run out of rep after repping just 3 or 4 people?? 


And I hate when I run out of rep between 12 - 1 AM because I feel like I have to wait FOREVER to be re-rep-charged.



OK, now I'll play along-


Ladies and gentlemen, may I introduce Eleanor...





1967 Shelby Mustang


----------



## imfree

SMA413 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> But now I have a legitimate rep whine- why do I run out of rep after repping just 3 or 4 people??
> 
> 
> And I hate when I run out of rep between 12 - 1 AM because I feel like I have to wait FOREVER to be re-rep-charged.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I'll play along-
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, may I introduce Eleanor...
> 
> 
> 1967 Shelby Mustang



Sorry I can't rep you yet. Here's some "Eleanore" stuff instead.


Elenore
The Turtles

Intro:

Em
/ / / / / / / /

Verse 1:

Em
You got a thing about you
Am9 Am
I just can't live without you
B7 Em C B7
I really want you, Elenore, near me
Em
Your looks intoxicate me
Am9 Am
Even though your folks hate me
B7 Em [B C B G single notes]
There's no one like you, Elenore, really

Chorus:

E G#m
Elenore, gee I think you're swell
A
And you really do me well
E B7
You're my pride and joy, et cetera
F#m F#m/maj7 F#m7
Elenore, can I take the time
B7
To ask you to speak your mind
E [1: B C B G single notes]
Tell me that you love me better [2: E B7 to coda]

Verse 2:

I really think you're groovy
Let's go out to a movie
What do you say, now, Elenore, can we?
They'll turn the lights way down low
Maybe we won't watch the show
I think I love you, Elenore, love me

[repeat chorus]

Coda:

E G#m B7
Elenore, gee I think you're swell ah-hah [2X]
E
...hah 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzfp6rZiFDo

Hahaha!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wut is it with you people and cars on the REP THREAD !!!!! 'even SMA jumping in... 

ya I feel you SMA...for the rep thing.. I haven't been able to rep anyone for like 2 days? WTF....or is it that i want to rep the same folks alot? does that have something to do with the MYSTERIOUS system of the *HOLY REP GODS*?*


----------



## SMA413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wut is it with you people and cars on the REP THREAD !!!!! 'even SMA jumping in...*



What can I say? I'm a conformist.  lol



HDANGEL15 said:


> *ya I feel you SMA...for the rep thing.. I haven't been able to rep anyone for like 2 days? WTF....or is it that i want to rep the same folks alot? does that have something to do with the MYSTERIOUS system of the *HOLY REP GODS*?*



Do we need to make a sacrifice to the rep gods??


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> What can I say? I'm a conformist.  lol



*U BETRAYED the sisterhood.....you people pleaser..nah nah neenersn *



SMA413 said:


> Do we need to make a sacrifice to the rep gods??



*sacrifice you say..............rut roh, such as?*


----------



## SMA413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sacrifice you say..............rut roh, such as?*



I dunno... but for some reason canned food comes to mind. Perhaps in a variety of green and yellow cans.


----------



## Santaclear

Ernest Nagel said:


> What a bizarre coincidence, Santa! My ex-inlaws have stolen my password and use it to log in and rep people I can't stand. :doh:
> BTW, that would never pass for vandalism in Texas; no bullet holes or burn marks. The way these fucktards drive most of their trucks look more or less like yours all the time.
> Okie in Exile



I knew it wouldn't faze you, Ernest, you're hardcore.  Thing is, I've gone through seven cars since I started receiving rep at Dimensions. Here's some shots from the earlier mishaps. 

View attachment carvandalism040608.jpg


View attachment 2929038_531_full.jpg


View attachment rail_issue19_photo_1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wut is it with you people and cars on the REP THREAD !!!!! 'even SMA jumping in...
> 
> ya I feel you SMA...for the rep thing.. I haven't been able to rep anyone for like 2 days? WTF....or is it that i want to rep the same folks alot? does that have something to do with the MYSTERIOUS system of the *HOLY REP GODS*?*



Just post hot cars to gain their favor...... 

In your case, hot bikes or tattoos will do :happy:


----------



## washburn

imfree said:


> The Reliant died a hero's death, though. With over
> 260,000 miles on it's odometer, my brother-in-law
> drove it the last 5 miles of it's life, from the house
> to it's final resting place at the junk yard.



I would rep ya for that my man, but that blasted limiter!! my moms 76 nova went 23 years without a check up or repair (except fer brakes I think), had a folgers coffee can muffler, no paint or upholstery, and still drove itself to its grave. some one rep this rider of such a noble steed!


***BTW, this has nothing to do with any post here but I just want to say to the world at this moment, "never give up, always fight, and hold true to every word of value!!!" that is all :bow:***


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> I would rep ya for that my man, but that blasted limiter!! my moms 76 nova went 23 years without a check up or repair (except fer brakes I think), had a folgers coffee can muffler, no paint or upholstery, and still drove itself to its grave. some one rep this rider of such a noble steed!
> 
> 
> ***BTW, this has nothing to do with any post here but I just want to say to the world at this moment, "never give up, always fight, and hold true to every word of value!!!" that is all :bow:***



Thanks for the kind words, Washburn. That 
*#^~!*%!!! rep limiter needs to be the 
subject of my next post.


----------



## imfree

That *#^~!*%!!! rep limiter is turned down so
low that about the only thing we can do any 
more is post about cars. TURN IT UP!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Plenty of cars. 

View attachment parking_lot.jpg


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> Plenty of cars.



Mine has more cars.


----------



## Santaclear

This one's not bad. 

View attachment junkyard.jpg


----------



## washburn

where is my technicolor dreamcoat when its needed, "get on the bus" is all I got to say about that pic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> I dunno... but for some reason canned food comes to mind. Perhaps in a variety of green and yellow cans.



*hmmmmm like jolly giant green beans? *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just post hot cars to gain their favor......
> 
> In your case, hot bikes or tattoos will do :happy:


*
I won't stoop that low, for approval DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and they wouldn't appreciate bikes or tats IMHO*


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> I won't stoop that low, for approval DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I, on the other hand.....

Since this thread is in the BHM/FFA section... why not post some pics of a *"FatBoy"* instead of all that muscle been posted lately. Oh and Santa, you may want to start looking for a new car. As soon as the stingy Rep Gods let me, I got some coming your way for some of your recent Hyde Park postseses. Just thought I'd give you the heads up.


----------



## bexy

I think the cars thing was my fault, well mine and Stans lol. I feel so guilty. I think the only way I will get over this feeling of guilt will be to receive a lot of rep. ahem.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bexylicious said:


> I think the cars thing was my fault, well mine and Stans lol. I feel so guilty. I think the only way I will get over this feeling of guilt will be to receive a lot of rep. ahem.



*so YOU are the culprit!!!!! 

no love sister *


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> I, on the other hand.....
> 
> Since this thread is in the BHM/FFA section... why not post some pics of a *"FatBoy"* instead of all that muscle been posted lately. Oh and Santa, you may want to start looking for a new car. As soon as the stingy Rep Gods let me, I got some coming your way for some of your recent Hyde Park postseses. Just thought I'd give you the heads up.




*first off to BITCH, it's been like 3 days and I STILL CAN"T SPREAD ANY REP?????????
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

as for the fatboy posted...I got my own and am currently doing a TOTAL rebuild, it's now FLAT BLACK, but in 10000 pieces.....
*


----------



## washburn

new Obsession Everybody!!!
Monkeys With Guns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





​


----------



## JiminOR

I am totally down with gun toting monkeys! Let the mayhem commence!

Give me some rep, or the monkey shoots!


----------



## washburn

It was inspired by a birthday card I got in 2004 from an old job I worked at....


----------



## daddyoh70

JiminOR said:


> Let the mayhem commence!
> Give me some rep, or the monkey shoots!



Oh, mayhem you will get


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> new Obsession Everybody!!!
> Monkeys With Guns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





JiminOR said:


> I am totally down with gun toting monkeys! Let the mayhem commence!
> 
> Give me some rep, or the monkey shoots!





daddyoh70 said:


> Oh, mayhem you will get



Guys - this is now officially my favorite thread of all time!!!!! Those of you it would let me rep again, I have. Simply breathtaking. Thank you. You made my week, no, my month! OK, OK, I admit it, my year. :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bexy

I no longer feel guilty...especially now the topic has turned to monkeys!


----------



## washburn

I want this shirt!



​


----------



## washburn

*ROFLMFAO!!!!!





*​


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> I want this shirt!



Sadly, there is not enough rep in this world for me to give you more.



HDANGEL15 said:


> first off to BITCH, it's been like 3 days and I STILL CAN"T SPREAD ANY REP?????????
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



I don't want to make you paranoid HD, but I'm pretty sure there's a conspiracy against you. I tried to rep you a few minutes ago and when I hit the symbol, the box had a rep comment I had given to someone else, so I replaced it and then hit submit and it said I couldn't rep the same post twice. Obviously, the rep gods are angry with you.


----------



## imfree

Of course I would have to do it, with all the monkeys around.....


----------



## JiminOR

I'm shitting my pants at the thought of an armed Peter Tork out for blood.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JiminOR said:


> I'm shitting my pants at the thought of an armed Peter Tork out for blood.




Thank you for these graphics


----------



## SMA413

what.the.hell.


I'm gone a DAY and we've gone from cars to gun-toting monkeys??? 
I need some sort of logical connection... what about monkeys with guns in cars?
I have waaaaay too much time on my hands right now.





And is it just me or does that monkey look a lot like...






just sayin.


----------



## gildalive

washburn said:


> new Obsession Everybody!!!
> Monkeys With Guns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​




At first I thought you meant monkeys with really big arms muscles. Welcome to my gun show!


----------



## Santaclear

I say we let the monkeys shoot, see who's left at the end, and then give out rep. No sense in wasting it.


----------



## Santaclear

This one just happened today. I'd borrowed my nephew's car to use until my car from the other picture got fixed. Then somebody repped me, my neighbors logged in using my password, saw the new rep......and now this.

Rep can suck.  

View attachment windshield.jpg


----------



## washburn

Santaclear said:


> I say we let the monkeys shoot, see who's left at the end, and then give out rep. No sense in wasting it.





Santaclear said:


> This one just happened today. I'd borrowed my nephew's car to use until my car from the other picture got fixed. Then somebody repped me, my neighbors logged in using my password, saw the new rep......and now this.
> 
> Rep can suck.




wow Santaclear, AllState must Really love you. are you sure its not your car insurance agent repping you under multiple user accounts....




​


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Sadly, there is not enough rep in this world for me to give you more.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to make you paranoid HD, but I'm pretty sure there's a conspiracy against you. I tried to rep you a few minutes ago and when I hit the symbol, the box had a rep comment I had given to someone else, so I replaced it and then hit submit and it said I couldn't rep the same post twice. Obviously, the rep gods are angry with you.



*((((DR P)))) it's allllllllllllllll good ty for the vote of insanity LMAO * :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

JiminOR said:


> I'm shitting my pants at the thought of an armed Peter Tork out for blood.



Nice... I could totally picture Peter taking out Mike, Davey and Mickey, GTA style. If any one of them were going to "go off" it would definitely be Peter.


----------



## daddyoh70

And Remember!!!


----------



## Santaclear

When psychotic passive-aggressive monkeys hopped up on something can no longer commit decent crimes, that's when I'll turn in my badge. :bow:

(I have no idea what that means, but it sounded good.)

Thanks for bringing us back on topic, daddy-oh. It is really sad when a monkey turns to crime. _*wrings hands._ And what does a monkey really solve with a gun? It just becomes an eye-for-an-eye thing. Better education is the key.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i seriously hate to go SO OFF TOPIC from gun toting monkies.......but 

about that rep thing, curious....does the AMOUNT of REP you have, have anything to do with HOW much/Often you can spread it? It seems like I use mine up in about 2-3 REPS.....and am shut down for 2-3 days*............  :doh:


----------



## Victim

One thing I find fascinating about rep is receiving 'residuals'. I've had posts sitting around for a month suddenly get repped out of the blue by someone who has not logged in for a while.

Anyone else notice this happening?


----------



## Santaclear

daddyoh70 said:


> Back on topic



I should've repped you for these, D-O. A courageous post.

When monkeys with guns are criminalized, only criminals will have monkeys with guns.


----------



## daddyoh70

Santaclear said:


> When psychotic passive-aggressive monkeys hopped up on something can no longer commit decent crimes, that's when I'll turn in my badge. :bow:
> 
> (I have no idea what that means, but it sounded good.)
> 
> Thanks for bringing us back on topic, daddy-oh. It is really sad when a monkey turns to crime. _*wrings hands._ And what does a monkey really solve with a gun? It just becomes an eye-for-an-eye thing. *Better education is the key.*


No truer words were spoken Santa. :bow:



Santaclear said:


> I should've repped you for these, D-O. A courageous post.
> 
> When monkeys with guns are criminalized, only criminals will have monkeys with guns.


On the same note, I repped you for this post. Again, I apologize for any future damage to your vehicle(s). Have you ever considered investing in one of these...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

bexylicious said:


> I no longer feel guilty...especially now the topic has turned to monkeys!



You should NEVER feel guilty for leading a thread to cars, guns and monkeys. I think all threads should have to end that way.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *i seriously hate to go SO OFF TOPIC from gun toting monkies.......but
> 
> about that rep thing, curious....does the AMOUNT of REP you have, have anything to do with HOW much/Often you can spread it? It seems like I use mine up in about 2-3 REPS.....and am shut down for 2-3 days*............  :doh:



Buzzkill. 

I can rep anywhere from 4-5 people a day and then I usually am out of rep for about a day. I haven't noticed a difference based on how much rep I have, but I have noticed, as others have mentioned, that ever since Dims got the new server, the rep system has been more erratic.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

daddyoh70 said:


> And Remember!!!


 Hey don't mess with the MONKEY  



Santaclear said:


> When psychotic passive-aggressive monkeys hopped up on something can no longer commit decent crimes, that's when I'll turn in my badge. :bow:
> 
> 
> (I have no idea what that means, but it sounded good.)
> 
> Thanks for bringing us back on topic, daddy-oh. It is really sad when a monkey turns to crime. _*wrings hands._ And what does a monkey really solve with a gun? It just becomes an eye-for-an-eye thing. Better education is the key.


 I myself have pretty good aim. Somehow I have been advised not to keep one in my home.....I need to work on counting backwards first.


----------



## imfree

Send money, guns, and lawyers, this thread
has hit the fan! Or is it "the s**t"???


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> Send money, guns, and lawyers, this thread
> has hit the fan! Or is it "the s**t"???



No,no, no send MONKEY, guns and lawyers. Get it straight, would you???!!! And what do you mean this thread has hit the s**t? You're not making any sense. Calm down and go look at how much rep you have again so you can update us, it's been a couple of hours.


----------



## JiminOR

This thread hasn't hit the shit, but it's certainly flung a fair amount of poo. from bright red monkey asses.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

JiminOR said:


> This thread hasn't hit the shit, but it's certainly flung a fair amount of poo. from bright red monkey asses.



You always come up with such beautiful imagery. Are you by any chance a poet?


----------



## Victim

Hey Dr. P, I'd just like to say that you're one of the few on here with more rep than posts! When you say something, people listen!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Victim said:


> Hey Dr. P, I'd just like to say that you're one of the few on here with more rep than posts! When you say something, people listen!



Shhh! I'm part of the rep conspiracy.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Who do I need to flick my lice on to get into that circle?? 


Dr. P Marshall said:


> Shhh! I'm part of the rep conspiracy.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

chunkeymonkey said:


> Who do I need to flick my lice on to get into that circle??



Haha! I have no idea why my rep count is what it is. Although, those people with gold stars are worth a LOT of rep points. Just saying'........


----------



## Aireman

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No,no, no send MONKEY, guns and lawyers. Get it straight, would you???!!! And what do you mean this thread has hit the s**t? You're not making any sense. Calm down and go look at how much rep you have again so you can update us, it's been a couple of hours.



Almost right... It should be: Send monkeys WITH guns to lawyers!


----------



## Santaclear

daddyoh70 said:


> On the same note, I repped you for this post. Again, I apologize for any future damage to your vehicle(s). Have you ever considered investing in one of these...



There's no place to park those in my area. Good suggestion tho, thanks.

I asked you not to rep me, Daddy-oh, at least not until I get this problem with my neighbors taken care of. This time it was my uncle's car, a loaner until I got the other ones fixed. I'm up to my eyeballs in debt over this. I do appreciate the rep, but please don't rep me again. 

View attachment SNN0137B_384_381959a.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Aireman said:


> Almost right... It should be: Send monkeys WITH guns to lawyers!



I don't know.... My monkeys with guns often find themselves in legal trouble, so we can't get rid of all the lawyers.


----------



## Aireman

Hehehe... of course not all lawyers should get sent monkeys with guns. That was just a broad generalization. So, should all monkeys with guns get lawyers? It appears we have a conundrum.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Aireman said:


> Hehehe... of course not all lawyers should get sent monkeys with guns. That was just a broad generalization. So, should all monkeys with guns get lawyers? It appears we have a conundrum.



I would never tell someone what to do, but let's just say my monkey militia has a crack legal team on retainer.


----------



## washburn

Aireman said:


> Hehehe... of course not all lawyers should get sent monkeys with guns. That was just a broad generalization. So, should all monkeys with guns get lawyers? It appears we have a conundrum.



All I got to say about this.......






​


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Send money, guns, and lawyers, this thread
> has hit the fan! Or is it "the s**t"???



Here's a nice link for the song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7wkxzGnqDM


----------



## imfree

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No,no, no send MONKEY, guns and lawyers. Get it straight, would you???!!! And what do you mean this thread has hit the s**t? You're not making any sense. Calm down and go look at how much rep you have again so you can update us, it's been a couple of hours.




.....But DAMN!!! those Chipmunks are great!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7wkxzGnqDM


----------



## imfree

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No,no, no send MONKEY, guns and lawyers. Get it straight, would you???!!! And what do you mean this thread has hit the s**t? You're not making any sense. Calm down and go look at how much rep you have again so you can update us, it's been a couple of hours.



I was stuck at 2175 for days, but a kind soul bumped
me up to 2185 a little while ago. Hey, I'm about to hit
3K posts soon, though!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> .....But DAMN!!! those Chipmunks are great!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7wkxzGnqDM



Sorry, I'm an ideological warrior. Monkeys, only monkeys.


----------



## JiminOR

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I would never tell someone what to do, but let's just say my monkey militia has a crack legal team on retainer.


 
Chevelles, guns, monkeys, poo flinging, and now crack? This thread is going places.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Poo flinging and monkeys sound like the election....guns and crack sound like border life here. And while I have a '66 Mustang, I still respect the muscle car Chevelle, so it's worthy.


----------



## Santaclear

SMA413 said:


> what.the.hell.



SMA, please don't rep me again. The red car was my aunt's Oldsmobile. My neighbors stole it after they read your rep comment, then they did this. I don't even know what the hell happened but evidently they got away.

Please, whatever you do, no one else rep me until I get this straightened out. 

View attachment auto-wrecks.jpg


----------



## washburn

Now this is freakin wierd!
http://www.pinktentacle.com/2007/10/funwari-milk-chan-breast-shaped-plushies/






Although this may have been found previously by a fellow dimmer, one of the commentators handle was "happenstance", can anyone confirm or deny??
anyhow time for.....
*THINGS THAT LOOK LIKE NAUGHTY BITS BUT ARE NOT!!!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Will anyone rep me for this? 


It's okay if you don't....hearing the song is enough for me  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGoPlgq_r7g&feature=related


----------



## mergirl

OH!!! I have a light green can!!! I have a light green can!!!! how and when did that happen!!
This is a great start to the weekend!!!
That just made me sound totally sad didnt it??
Anyway, i dont care.. i would like to thank..my parents..and god.. for not being there..and my agent.. lmao


----------



## HDANGEL15

mergirl said:


> OH!!! I have a light green can!!! I have a light green can!!!! how and when did that happen!!
> This is a great start to the weekend!!!
> That just made me sound totally sad didnt it??
> Anyway, i dont care.. i would like to thank..my parents..and god.. for not being there..and my agent.. lmao


*
yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (((MERGIRL)))
i got mine a week or 2 ago...we have arrived.....now we need our 2nd!!!!!*


----------



## mergirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (((MERGIRL)))
> i got mine a week or 2 ago...we have arrived.....now we need our 2nd!!!!!*


gah!! The presure!! quick.. we need to say something brilliant!! i say, we conspire together..and we can set each other up for punchlines etc.. lmao..
its weird though cause i was sure i didnt have my light green can yesterday.. but it was there today.. and i have an obscure amount of rep.. like 775 or something.. not an equal amount.. weird...
Also i was thinking maby rep needs to be reletive to the amount of posts we make .. because you might just post now and then and say amazing things.. wheras with me, i post so much shit that i'm bound to say something rhat someone likes at some point..
Like the whole if you put monkeys in a room they will write a shakespere play..lmao.. or whatever the theory is!

anyway.. Go Go us!!! Whoot!!

x


----------



## washburn

imfree said:


> I see your rough VW and I'll raise you
> one non-existent '89 Reliant.



heehee, upon further inspection in my back alley, I was mistaken, it wasn't A VW like I thought but a reliant as well.....~insert twilight zone theme here~




​


----------



## HDANGEL15

mergirl said:


> gah!! The presure!! quick.. we need to say something brilliant!! i say, we conspire together..and we can set each other up for punchlines etc.. lmao..
> its weird though cause i was sure i didnt have my light green can yesterday.. but it was there today.. and i have an obscure amount of rep.. like 775 or something.. not an equal amount.. weird...
> Also i was thinking maby rep needs to be reletive to the amount of posts we make .. because you might just post now and then and say amazing things.. wheras with me, i post so much shit that i'm bound to say something rhat someone likes at some point..
> Like the whole if you put monkeys in a room they will write a shakespere play..lmao.. or whatever the theory is!
> 
> anyway.. Go Go us!!! Whoot!!
> 
> x



*I seriously don't understand it..I post 100s and 100s of nothing in the lounge...so have tons of posts...my rep is like 848 right now....? I rarely say anything even remotely interesting....??????*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have repped you a few times, HDangel....because you are always so nice and positive...and I like how good you are to other people on these boards  :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb

mergirl said:


> gah!! The presure!! quick.. we need to say something brilliant!! i say, we conspire together..and we can set each other up for punchlines etc.. lmao..
> its weird though cause i was sure i didnt have my light green can yesterday.. but it was there today.. and i have an obscure amount of rep.. like 775 or something.. not an equal amount.. weird...
> Also i was thinking maby rep needs to be reletive to the amount of posts we make .. because you might just post now and then and say amazing things.. wheras with me, i post so much shit that i'm bound to say something rhat someone likes at some point..
> Like the whole if you put monkeys in a room they will write a shakespere play..lmao.. or whatever the theory is!
> 
> anyway.. Go Go us!!! Whoot!!
> 
> x


From what I can tell, rep is a function of how much the person giving it has.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> heehee, upon further inspection in my back alley, I was mistaken, it wasn't A VW like I thought but a reliant as well.....~insert twilight zone theme here~
> 
> ...............image snipped.........................



Oh, now that's HILARIOUS, Washburn! I just
took a closer look and you're right!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have repped you a few times, HDangel....because you are always so nice and positive...and I like how good you are to other people on these boards  :bow:


*
awwwwwwwww you're the sweetest ((((GEF)))) I think what I said was misconstrued that..it wasn't meant as a whine...I post 100s of posts on change a letter etc, nothing to be repped for I understand....I am really grateful i get the rep I do...amazing*


----------



## HDANGEL15

double post [email protected]#$%^


----------



## Happenstance

washburn said:


> Although this may have been found previously by a fellow dimmer, one of the commentators handle was "happenstance", can anyone confirm or deny??



The very idea! When have you ever seen me abbreviate old as ol'? That is most definitely not me.


----------



## washburn

Happenstance said:


> The very idea! When have you ever seen me abbreviate old as ol'? That is most definitely not me.



Alrighty, quick everyone, get your torches and pitchforks!! KILL THE IMPOSTER!!!





​


----------



## HDANGEL15

don't you need gun carrying Monkey for that? 

View attachment monkeygun.jpg


----------



## washburn

Of course, those are like an american express card, you never leave home without it.


----------



## Canonista

I wish I could give out more rep in a 24 hour period.


----------



## daddyoh70

washburn said:


> Alrighty, quick everyone, get your torches and pitchforks!! KILL THE IMPOSTER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413

I actually don't have a whine... I'm at 1221 points. I like the palindrome-ness of the numbers. LOL

I am annoyed that I don't have my 3rd green can yet though... I also just thought of Sarah Palin when I typed palindrome... which sort of looks like "Palin Drone"...


----------



## imfree

No whines here........I'm at 2291, drifting
toward 3k, and I'll get there when y'all 
get me there. Thanks, Guys, you're 
doing great!


----------



## washburn

daddyoh70 said:


> KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


BUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I seriously don't understand it..I post 100s and 100s of nothing in the lounge...so have tons of posts...my rep is like 848 right now....? I rarely say anything even remotely interesting....??????*



This has inspired me. I'm going to go rep people in the "Change a letter" thread for a while. Why should they feel left out. 

"You have beautiful vowels."


----------



## mergirl

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This has inspired me. I'm going to go rep people in the "Change a letter" thread for a while. Why should they feel left out.
> 
> "You have beautiful vowels."


lmao, brilliant!


----------



## Victim

Me and SMA posted the exact same word at the exact same time on Change a Letter, so we 'jinx' repped each other.


----------



## daddyoh70

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This has inspired me. I'm going to go rep people in the "Change a letter" thread for a while. Why should they feel left out.
> 
> "You have beautiful vowels."





mergirl said:


> lmao, brilliant!



Not just brilliant!.... that is


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This has inspired me. I'm going to go rep people in the "Change a letter" thread for a while. Why should they feel left out.
> 
> "You have beautiful vowels."





mergirl said:


> lmao, brilliant!


*
I am waiting...patiently...bring it on ANYTIME, I have made some utterly BRILLIANT letter changes all day long..

Double Dog Dare you 

yes admittedly TOO MUCH TIME ON MY HANDS..but hoping to have a job in a week or so...


*


----------



## imfree

2326 and slowly picking up speed toward 3K.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I am waiting...patiently...bring it on ANYTIME, I have made some utterly BRILLIANT letter changes all day long..
> 
> *


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HDANGEL15 again."

But I must say, oh wondrous wordsmith, that what you've done with the word "sample" in post #1405 of that thread, just, WOW. :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:


----------



## SMA413

Victim said:


> Me and SMA posted the exact same word at the exact same time on Change a Letter, so we 'jinx' repped each other.



best.rep.ever.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HDANGEL15 again."
> 
> But I must say, oh wondrous wordsmith, that what you've done with the word "sample" in post #1405 of that thread, just, WOW. :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:



*o DR P...you are absolutely TFF.......i did go and look..and yes as usual I amaze myself....brilliance in abundance...SMA ain't too shabby either in that arena 

btw...why do you call yourself dr p marhsall....as I recall you are NOT a DR?*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> btw...why do you call yourself dr p marhsall....as I recall you are NOT a DR?*



Here is the answer to your question from the names thread. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=711992&postcount=73


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Here is the answer to your question from the names thread.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=711992&postcount=73



*right right...I remember reading it some time ago..just put a hold on that book at the library...so I can understand better *


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

HDANGEL15 said:


> *right right...I remember reading it some time ago..just put a hold on that book at the library...so I can understand better *



It has to do with something with the ending of the book, which is why I am vague, I don't want to spoil it for anyone. Once you read it, I'll be happy to explain it better.


----------



## JiminOR

HDANGEL15 said:


> *right right...I remember reading it some time ago..just put a hold on that book at the library...so I can understand better *


 
Well, the movie is coming out next week. I thought Fight Club the movie was better than the book, and have high hopes for Choke too.


----------



## pdgujer148

Kinda going back on topic...

Rep me if you think that Chuck Palahniuk has kinda lost it. 

I've regretted reading his last three novels and pretty much plan to skip anything he writes until it is clear that he has grown out of "transgressive for the sake of transgression" phase. Snuff was trash--not because of the descriptions of extreme porn (which were pretty well manered given the subject), but because there was no real point to the story. The surprise end (which, admittedly sorta surprise me) was not worth the 200 pages of "meh" that perceeded it. Essential plot: Extended Ren and Stimpy closeup of various people standing in a line; violence erupts.

Bonus: I will give you rep if you think that "Lullaby" is Palahniuk's best novel.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I Need a Cup of Shut the F$#% up with a couple shots of rep in it. You can never have to many shots of that. If anyone wants to join me before I become a lonely bitter hatefull angry female I am here dusting off my cup.


----------



## Shosh

Life is pretty sweet for me in rep land with my four Goldie Hawns.


----------



## imfree

I'm at 2367 and slowly closing in on 3k.


----------



## JiminOR

Speaking of Edgar...

There are things that are much much worse than monkeys with guns


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

JiminOR said:


> Speaking of Edgar...
> 
> There are things that are much much worse than monkeys with guns



Oh, this is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. They may be dancing on our graves, but what a way to go.


----------



## JiminOR

I blame you, you're the one who gave them crack!


----------



## Fascinita

Don't rep me because I'm pretty, please.


----------



## Shosh

Don't rep me because I am an Australian, please. Thank you.


----------



## bexy

I can almost smell my next gold can...it smells so sweet, it smells like rain on a hot day, it smells like success, like popularity, it smells like the biggest chocolate fudge cake I could ever imagine...


so GET REPPING!!!


----------



## JiminOR

Smells like monkey ass in here to me. And gunpowder.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I'm at 891...could 900 be the TURNING point for the 2nd GOLDEN NUGGET???????
or is it 925 or 950 or 1000???????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JiminOR said:


> Smells like monkey ass in here to me. And gunpowder.





Oh Fook.....here I go getting strangely aroused again......:doh: :blush:


----------



## Shosh

Please I beg of you do not rep me because I am so fly and super sexy. I am begging you.


----------



## gildalive

Please don't rep me just because I got a new job yesterday and am now an Associate Something instead of an Assistant Something! (And if you're at all curious about what the Something is, it's Corporate Whore.)


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Rep question...is there bad rep too? Or just good rep?

Thanks


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There's only good rep here, NNBK.


----------



## bexy

HDANGEL15 said:


> I'm at 891...could 900 be the TURNING point for the 2nd GOLDEN NUGGET???????
> or is it 925 or 950 or 1000???????



this made me sing the song from Willy Wonka..."I've got a golden ticket" outloud lol!


----------



## HDANGEL15

bexylicious said:


> this made me sing the song from Willy Wonka..."I've got a golden ticket" outloud lol!



hahahah..that's exactly what I WAS TRYING to say...but am too brain dead...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Please don't rep me for being old as dirt here and STILL really cute!<wink>
STILL trying for a golden can....LOL. Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Please don't rep me for being old as dirt here and STILL really cute!<wink>
> STILL trying for a golden can....LOL. Hugs, Kara



See rep comment. It could be ChiaHeaded thinking, but if
I can be sexy and irresistable at 53, you can, without a
doubt, be cute at your age, just saying.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I'm jealous...my rep is too small...


----------



## daddyoh70

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I'm jealous...my rep is too small...



Now, now, Rep Envy is not allowed in this thread


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

imfree said:


> See rep comment. It could be ChiaHeaded thinking, but if
> I can be sexy and irresistable at 53, you can, without a
> doubt, be cute at your age, just saying.



Well, Edgar.................it is TRUE...........you are sexy and irresistable and only one year younger than old me! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Ernest Nagel

If my algebra is correct I need 83 points for my 2nd gold can. Don't rep me just to help me check my calculations though.  Of course on the other hand where else can one forward the process of scientific inquiry with so little effort?


----------



## Shosh

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Please don't rep me for being old as dirt here and STILL really cute!<wink>
> STILL trying for a golden can....LOL. Hugs, Kara




I repped you yesterday, but Ok I will rep you for being an older beautiful woman.
OK, check and check.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*hmmmmmmm up to 916 rep..was THINKIN', dangerous, I know....that it would boost me to the 2nd GOLDEN TICKET....but lo and behold 900 was NOT the magic #...wonder what it is....*


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hmmmmmmm up to 916 rep..was THINKIN', dangerous, I know....that it would boost me to the 2nd GOLDEN TICKET....but lo and behold 900 was NOT the magic #...wonder what it is....*



Nekkid pics.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Susannah said:


> Nekkid pics.



*nah........really?*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ernest Nagel said:


> If my algebra is correct I need 83 points for my 2nd gold can. Don't rep me just to help me check my calculations though.  Of course on the other hand where else can one forward the process of scientific inquiry with so little effort?




In case it hasn't already been said, it's 800 points for each gold can. Does that help with your equation?


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nah........really?*



Yeah, you will have gold cans in no time with nekkid pics. Says she that never posts nekkid pics.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> In case it hasn't already been said, it's 800 points for each gold can. Does that help with your equation?



Yeah, thanks Caroline. I was trying to do it without outside information.  I think my calculations may have been skewed by a wishful thinking factor though (e.g. that Dims is in some way a meritocracy, not a HS clique-ocracy, LOL). 

Strangely, despite my many best efforts to the contrary, I was always considered one of the "cool kids" in HS & college. It's good to finally evade that trap on some level here.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Ummmm here is something to make you laugh....... Rep only if you laughed. Rep if you smiled and Rep if you didn't. Don't mind me I didnt get enough shots of rep in my shut the F$%# up cup.

Now for the joke........


A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their
bedroom. 'You know what?' says the 6 year old.
'I think it's about time we started cussing.

The 4 year old nods his head in approval.
The 6 year old continues, 'When we go downstairs for
breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say
something with ass.'

The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.

When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year
old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, 'Aw, hell,
Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios.

'WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the
kitchen floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes
out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear with every step.His mom locks him in his room and shouts,
'You can stay there until I let you out!'

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and
asks with a stern voice, 'And what do YOU want for
breakfast, young man?'

' I don't know, ' he blubbers, 'but you can
bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios!


----------



## Santaclear

I finally got that problem with my neighbors taken care of, everyone. They won't be trashing my vehicles anymore. So people can start repping me again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Susannah said:


> Yeah, you will have gold cans in no time with nekkid pics. Says she that never posts nekkid pics.



*hmm then you are brilliant with all those gold cans......and well loved* :kiss2:


----------



## daddyoh70

Please don't rep me for being me. K?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Susannah said:


> Yeah, you will have gold cans in no time with nekkid pics. Says she that never posts nekkid pics.




LOL! If only it were sooo easy! I have never ever gotten rep for any pic of mine...nekkid or other wise I must be fugly! hahaha


----------



## Shosh

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL! If only it were sooo easy! I have never ever gotten rep for any pic of mine...nekkid or other wise I must be fugly! hahaha



Yes but meanwhile you have a highly successful paysite though, so isn't that the same thing?
We only get rep here, but you are bringing in the $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Susannah said:


> Yes but meanwhile you have a highly successful paysite though, so isn't that the same thing?
> We only get rep here, but you are bringing in the $$$$$$$$$$$$



Very true And I don't think for one minute that I am fugly, lol. I have the bank account and the husband to prove it


----------



## Fascinita

daddyoh70 said:


> Please don't rep me for being me. K?



I will rep you and you'll like it. 

But, please, don't you rep me because I'm eating this gorgeous tomato-feta salad with cucumber slices, dressed in olive oil and lemon juice with just a little sea salt and fresh pepper, served with a warm pita. It would hurt my feelings and make me so sad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fascinita said:


> I will rep you and you'll like it.
> 
> But, please, don't you rep me because I'm eating this gorgeous tomato-feta salad with cucumber slices, dressed in olive oil and lemon juice with just a little sea salt and fresh pepper, served with a warm pita. It would hurt my feelings and make me so sad.


I'll only rep you for that if you're sharing.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Wow...I got repped for the possibilty of posting a naked booty picture...thanks!!!.....but gee...I'm not yet convinced that my naked booty picture is of value....hmmmm.....wonder how many more reps it would take to convince me....
Is this blatent extortion?...damn strait...!!!


----------



## Fascinita

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'll only rep you for that if you're sharing.



I'm all done. But there's one little bitty bite left. Want it? :eat1: Mmmm... 'sgood.


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> I'm all done. But there's one little bitty bite left. Want it? :eat1: Mmmm... 'sgood.



Hahaha!!!, Ya' know, I just hafta' ask, Fascinta,
is there any Chia in that salad of yours?


----------



## Fascinita

Edgar, I'm not a Chiatarian. :blush:

Go ahead and don't rep me for that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL! If only it were sooo easy! I have never ever gotten rep for any pic of mine...nekkid or other wise I must be fugly! hahaha



I could have sworn I repped you for a pic once a while back.....but then again, it might have been one of those days when I was "out of rep". Hey, does the thought count?


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Edgar, I'm not a Chiatarian. :blush:
> 
> Go ahead and don't rep me for that.



I'd love to, but I can't.


----------



## Fascinita

imfree said:


> I'd love to, but I can't.



Denied!

A single tear, rolling down my face.

Won't you please not rep me, someone? It costs nothing not to rep me. /Sniff/


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Denied!
> 
> A single tear, rolling down my face.
> 
> Won't you please not rep me, someone? It costs nothing not to rep me. /Sniff/



Well, Fasc, if you like, I could give you
a hug to hold you until I can rep you
again. That's the best I can do:bow:.


It would break my heart if I really did
make you weep.


----------



## Fascinita

imfree said:


> Well, Fasc, if you like, I could give you
> a hug to hold you until I can rep you
> again. That's the best I can do:bow:.



Edgar! I was kidding. 

Thanks for your concern. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Denied!
> 
> A single tear, rolling down my face.
> 
> Won't you please not rep me, someone? It costs nothing not to rep me. /Sniff/



_I_ will not rep you. :bow:


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> _I_ will not rep you. :bow:



/Runs to check rep./

Nor will _I_ rep _you_, Santaclaus.


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Edgar! I was kidding.
> 
> Thanks for your concern. :bow:




I know you were kidding, but you know how I
love hugs and I thought I might be able to
sneak one out of you. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Fascinita

imfree said:


> I know you were kidding, but you know how I
> love hugs and I thought I might be able to
> sneak one out of you. I'll rep you when I can.



LOL... OK, you big galoot. You wrangled it out of me.

((((((Edgar)))))))

:happy:


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> LOL... OK, you big galoot. You wrangled it out of me.
> 
> ((((((Edgar)))))))
> 
> :happy:



You can't give one without getting one back at
the same time(((Fascinta))). Hey, Fasc, you give
nice hugs!:happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

bexylicious said:


> this made me sing the song from Willy Wonka..."I've got a golden ticket" outloud lol!



You mean like this? 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=881314&postcount=315

P.S. I will not rep anyone in this thread anymore!!! 




Oh wait, this isn't the lie thread is it? :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> I'm at 2367 and slowly closing in on 3k.



Damn Edgar, you must be rolling in rep. I beat you to the golden can, but now you're kicking my A$$. I hit a real dry spell and I just now broke 2300. Whatever it is you're doing, keep it up!!!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Damn Edgar, you must be rolling in rep. I beat you to the golden can, but now you're kicking my A$$. I hit a real dry spell and I just now broke 2300. Whatever it is you're doing, keep it up!!!



It's simple, Daddyoh70, write funny, witty, and insighteful 
posts. Rep everyone you can. When your rep gauge does 
this, give lots'a hugs while you're waiting for the rep to
recharge.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> It's simple, Daddyoh70, write funny, witty, and insighteful
> posts. Rep everyone you can. When your rep gauge does
> this, give lots'a hugs while you're waiting for the rep to
> recharge.



Duly noted... 
Now get over and wrap those big man hands around me and gimme a hug  (How was that?)


----------



## LalaCity

I don't mean to tug at your heartstrings...but rep makes the Velveteen Rabbit real.

100% of the rep given to me in this thread will be donated to the fund to help the Velveteen Rabbit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rep is like Karma....all that you do comes back to you


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Damn all of you...I am all repped out....


----------



## Fascinita

Everytime someone doesn't rep me, God kills a puppy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

is it really a cauliflower?


----------



## Fascinita

HDANGEL15 said:


> is it really a cauliflower?



It's a head of Romanesco broccoli, which is not broccoli at all, but a type of cauliflower.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fascinita said:


> It's a head of Romanesco broccoli, which is not broccoli at all, but a type of cauliflower.



wow that is so cool!


----------



## Victim

Fascinita said:


> It's a head of Romanesco broccoli, which is not broccoli at all, but a type of cauliflower.



That looks like a number of things, including

1) The tip of a rock drill.

2) An electron microscope pic of some funky new virus.

3) The head of a novelty condom.


----------



## imfree

Victim said:


> That looks like a number of things, including
> 
> 1) The tip of a rock drill.
> 
> 2) An electron microscope pic of some funky new virus.
> 
> 3) The head of a novelty condom.



4) A Chia/cactus hybrid!

5) A radical new shaped phono cartridge stylus.


----------



## bexy

Fascinita said:


> Everytime someone doesn't rep me, God kills a puppy.



heh, I'm a cat person


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Victim said:


> That looks like a number of things, including
> 
> 1) The tip of a rock drill.
> 
> 2) An electron microscope pic of some funky new virus.
> 
> 3) The head of a novelty condom.





imfree said:


> 4) A Chia/cactus hybrid!
> 
> 5) A radical new shaped phono cartridge stylus.


6. A Guantanamo interrogation aid (Owie! )


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

imfree said:


> 4) A Chia/cactus hybrid!
> 
> 5) A radical new shaped phono cartridge stylus.





Supe cool butt scratcher.


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rep is like Karma....all that you do comes back to you



.........and we all rep on, yah, we all rep on!


----------



## imfree

2.4K and slowly accelerating toward 3K.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

waiting to refuel my rep once again.....I will be back tomorrow...


----------



## Victim

What is really funny is most of my recent rep has come from jokes on the Anal Sex and Forum Rumble threads...


----------



## JiminOR

Victim said:


> What is really funny is most of my recent rep has come from jokes on the Anal Sex and Forum Rumble threads...


 
Thanks, up until now I have managed to keep those threads as 2 separate entities. Now however, thanks to you, I have linked Anal Sex and Forum Rumbles in my mind. If I had the ability, I would combine those threads into the Forum Anal Rumble Sex Megathread. 

The stench would sting the nostrils.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

JiminOR said:


> Thanks, up until now I have managed to keep those threads as 2 separate entities. Now however, thanks to you, I have linked Anal Sex and Forum Rumbles in my mind. If I had the ability, I would combine those threads into the Forum Anal Rumble Sex Megathread.
> 
> The stench would sting the nostrils.



Or your could just call it the Rumbleseat Thread?

http://www.answers.com/topic/rumble-seat

Interestingly enough Rumble Seats were also known as Dicky or Dickie Seats, so it seems like an almost perfect etymological convergence.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

47 points 'til 5,000.

Just sayin' 

Do with that what you will. :bow:


----------



## Tooz

*Whine*

Need moar gold.


----------



## HDANGEL15

DAMN...and here I am trying to climb to 1000.........

nekid or not to be.......that is the question.......W shakespear


----------



## bexy

ATTENTION!!!

This is my 3000th post and I am inclined to think that this is a rep worthy achievement....


----------



## HDANGEL15

*can't rep alll the wonderful folks that have been repping me upward to 1000...slowly a few pts at a time I am creeping crawling my way...

why is this so f*(ing important again?:

life= one big popularity contest after all......<sigh>*:doh:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> why is this so f*(ing important again?:
> 
> *



I've been trying to figure this out myself


----------



## JiminOR

It's not important, not at all. But it is fun.

I'm trying for the unachievable, my 5th green can and my first light green can in the same day, for some reason people have been repping me like crazy today.

Would you rep me? I'd rep me. I'd rep me hard. I'd rep me so hard. AAAAUUGGGHHH. 

View attachment JameGumb-SilenceoftheLambs.jpg


----------



## imfree

I hit post #1000 in SusieQ's leaving thread.
That's a reppable act if I ever saw one.

GAME OVER, COME ON BACK, SUSIEQ!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Gotcha,and congrats Edgar!


----------



## bexy

JiminOR said:


> It's not important, not at all. But it is fun.
> 
> I'm trying for the unachievable, my 5th green can and my first light green can in the same day, for some reason people have been repping me like crazy today.
> 
> Would you rep me? I'd rep me. I'd rep me hard. I'd rep me so hard. AAAAUUGGGHHH.



note to self-it is not ok to fancy a crazy man, especially not buffalo bill. but in this still he does look like david lee roth...*sighs*


----------



## Fascinita

Don't rep me because I'm rep-hungry!


----------



## washburn

The answer to all of lifes problems right here....​


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Don't rep me because I'm rep-hungry!
> 
> ............img snipped..................................



I'll send you a rep hug as soon as this meter shows some
rep available for you.


----------



## Fascinita

imfree said:


> I'll send you a rep hug as soon as this meter shows some
> rep available for you.



Oh, but the tiger is crying!  And dying of hunger!


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Oh, but the tiger is crying!  And dying of hunger!



Someone PLEASE give that hungry tiger
a big bite to eat!


----------



## MetalGirl

One goat to rule them all, One goat to find them, One goat to bring them all and in the darkness bind them. Resist not, the cuteness of the goat. Rep me.


----------



## JiminOR

Yeah, rep the cute girl with the ugly goat. I would, but I can't.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

MetalGirl said:


> One goat to rule them all, One goat to find them, One goat to bring them all and in the darkness bind them. Resist not, the cuteness of the goat. Rep me.




But isn't that a sheep?


----------



## JiminOR

No-No-Badkitty said:


> But isn't that a sheep?


 
Yeah, but she knows better than to say the 's' word around me. Now will you excuse me while I go get my velcro gloves to help that poor fella over the fence?


----------



## pdgujer148

Stuck at 590--a little help would be appreciated.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

This thread needs some perk !!!

What would you do for a we little rep??????

For me I am a not a greedy person 

Well ok maybe I am .....but I enjoy sharing sometimes.

Here is a little something ! emphasis on little.


----------



## washburn

I have heard whispers of a possible sub society here, WHO MAY I SPEAK TO ABOUT THE CHIA!!! I am curious....






​


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> I have heard whispers of a possible sub society here, WHO MAY I SPEAK TO ABOUT THE CHIA!!! I am curious...............
> Img snipped...............



Washburn, It sounds like you would need to speak with
a ChiaObsessive person. Go try the Chia Confessions
Thread.

Or.......When you get to my door, tell them
Igor sent you......then you can Mash, you
can ChiaMash, it's a forum smash!!!


----------



## washburn

my pilgrimage is just a click away^^-^-^--^---^-----^--------^-------------^---------------------^:bow:


Psst, there is a secret code in the post, anyone guess it?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

My poor car has serious booboos after someone ran into me last night!

Pulling the sympathy card is not beneath me!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL! Kara (Say "NO" to Chia!)


----------



## Shosh

chunkeymonkey said:


> This thread needs some perk !!!
> 
> What would you do for a we little rep??????
> 
> For me I am a not a greedy person
> 
> Well ok maybe I am .....but I enjoy sharing sometimes.
> 
> Here is a little something ! emphasis on little.



Wow. You look amazing Teresa. Mate rep the girl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I can't give you rep but you do have my sympathies. I hope everyone is okay Kara! 

View attachment Kara.JPG


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Thanks Caroline! Yeppers, David was driving and some lady plowed into us when we were in Hickory. The car is really in bad shape.......not certain but may be totalled. We are waiting to hear from insurance company.

I really am so thankful no one was injured.....us nor the lady.....and at least it is obvious that it was totally HER fault and not us!
Hugs for all the rep that you have given me and thought about giving me! :wubu: LOL!
Kara


----------



## Shosh

pdgujer148 said:


> Stuck at 590--a little help would be appreciated.



I am getting around to you. :bow:


----------



## Shosh

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Thanks Caroline! Yeppers, David was driving and some lady plowed into us when we were in Hickory. The car is really in bad shape.......not certain but may be totalled. We are waiting to hear from insurance company.
> 
> I really am so thankful no one was injured.....us nor the lady.....and at least it is obvious that it was totally HER fault and not us!
> Hugs for all the rep that you have given me and thought about giving me! :wubu: LOL!
> Kara



Kara thank goodness you are all ok. Cars can be replaced, they mean nothing in the scheme of things.

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Adamantoise

I don't think I'm doing too badly where rep is concerned...

148 point(s) total

 *beam*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Adamantoise said:


> I don't think I'm doing too badly where rep is concerned...
> 
> 148 point(s) total
> 
> *beam*




That's only because you stole it from me....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Adamantoise said:


> I don't think I'm doing too badly where rep is concerned...
> 
> 148 point(s) total
> 
> *beam*



45 posts per day? impressive. is your father Timberwolf?


----------



## Victim

If you play all the word games in the lounge, 45 per day is easy to get.


----------



## SMA413

Yeah, and Adamantoise is all over The Lounge word/music games like soy sauce on a wonton. LOL


Apparently, the sympathy card totally works in getting rep. I got my 3rd light green can just from ranting about my family.

I wonder how much I would get if I ranted about school... 
 lol


----------



## Shosh

SMA413 said:


> Yeah, and Adamantoise is all over The Lounge word/music games like soy sauce on a wonton. LOL
> 
> 
> Apparently, the sympathy card totally works in getting rep. I got my 3rd light green can just from ranting about my family.
> 
> I wonder how much I would get if I ranted about school...
> lol



How is everything? Your nephew?


----------



## SMA413

So far, no problems... yet. You never know with my sister.  The next court date is in a week or so and we'll know more then. Thanks for asking, Shosie.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Yeah, and Adamantoise is all over The Lounge word/music games like soy sauce on a wonton. LOL
> 
> 
> Apparently, the sympathy card totally works in getting rep. I got my 3rd light green can just from ranting about my family.
> 
> I wonder how much I would get if I ranted about school...
> lol



*(((SMA)))) 3rd can...i am green with envy I want my 2nd one she sells stomping her feets ......did you see true blood last nite? did you see his pics I posted in HOTBOY thread a few weeks ago for you??????*


----------



## Shosh

SMA413 said:


> So far, no problems... yet. You never know with my sister.  The next court date is in a week or so and we'll know more then. Thanks for asking, Shosie.



I think that any fairminded judge will see that your parents have provided a stable and nurturing, constant environment for your nephew. They would want to keep that continuity for him.
Hopefully the correct decision will be made for him to remain in your parents custody.


----------



## pdgujer148

Susannah said:


> I am getting around to you. :bow:



"Everybruce: Australia, Australia, Australia, Australia, we love you, amen!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

*sniff* I feel neglected...I even posted a butt picture and didn't get any extra rep.....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

No-No-Badkitty said:


> *sniff* I feel neglected...I even posted a butt picture and didn't get any extra rep.....



yeah, so? I posted a picture of some one elses ass and all I got was 13 PMs from Paul2314.

I am totally printing that on a tshirt.


----------



## imfree

2489 and building speed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, so? I posted a picture of some one elses ass and all I got was 13 PMs from Paul2314.
> 
> I am totally printing that on a tshirt.


*
OMG..you are so loved (((BGB))) hahahahahahahahaaahahahahahahahaha *


----------



## Adamantoise

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, so? I posted a picture of some one elses ass and all I got was 13 PMs from Paul2314.
> 
> I am totally printing that on a tshirt.



Many LOL's ensued from this witty retort-have some reppage.


----------



## ~da rev~

Hello ~da rev~ it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?


----------



## SMA413

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, so? I posted a picture of some one elses ass and all I got was 13 PMs from Paul2314.
> 
> I am totally printing that on a tshirt.



Haha- I post photoshopped pics of BGB and the rep just pours in.



Um, when is the last time I got that much rep for my own pics?! lol


----------



## stan_der_man

I haven't stopped by this thread for a while, I haven't done anything noteworthy and I don't particularly have anything witty to say at the moment... but nobody's keeping you from sending a shit load of reppies my direction.


Just sayin'...


Thank you for your time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

fa_man_stan said:


> I haven't stopped by this thread for a while, I haven't done anything noteworthy and I don't particularly have anything witty to say at the moment... but nobody's keeping you from sending a shit load of reppies my direction.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.


*
I believe I repped you just yesterday over a rodent or something.........
then I puked all over myself, being snarky to BGB, ........:doh:

but he's a kind soul and forgave me...but that's a secret..i wouldn't want that to get out*


----------



## stan_der_man

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I believe I repped you just yesterday over a rodent or something.........
> then I puked all over myself, being snarky to BGB, ........:doh:
> ...
> *



Yes in fact you did Ms. Angels. Appreciated and reciprocated... :bow:

As for the other reps I just received, I never realized how much I appreciated reps for absolutely not deserving them. It made me realize that undeserved reputation points are by far the most rewarding. (I'm actually tearing up at the moment... pardon me while I gather myself...)



















































(Ok... I'm good now.)

Firstly, SMA413 I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart, but my only question is... just because what? 

Kara, Hugs right back atcha! Good luck on that Hybrid... Lookin' forward to seeing some piccies! I hope the headach gets better. :bow:

Susie Q... Totally unrelated to this thread... you may never see this... I actually don't know a word of Norwegian... It was the magic of Babblefish... ya gotta love it! :happy:

Last but not least... ChunkeyMonkey, you are one monkey I wouldn't mind having on my back if you know what I'm sayin'... 




As for the rest of you... What gives? Quit screwin' around and get those reputation points flyin'! :blink:


----------



## Shosh

Stan,

Mate you gotta earn rep mate. Where were you in World War 1?

Mate I didn't see you in the trenches with all the other diggers ( Soldiers).

You gotta put in for your country.

You gotta fuckin earn rep son.

Don't back chat me either.


----------



## stan_der_man

Susannah said:


> Stan,
> 
> Mate you gotta earn rep mate. Where were you in World War 1?
> 
> Mate I didn't see you in the trenches with all the other diggers ( Soldiers).
> 
> You gotta put in for your country.
> 
> You gotta fuckin earn rep son.
> 
> Don't back chat me either.




I always love it when you scold me in Australian Shosh... This post alone made the bother of returning to this thread all worth while... Oh and by the way, considering this act of kindness I withdraw my earlier statement that you ought to go hang out with the Koala bears and eat eucalyptus leaves. This new found nastiness of yours has easily earned a days worth of Krispy Kremes. :wubu:




BTW, take note folks... I'm no longer a member of the lowly reputation cast that I had been a member of for so long (totally forgot the name of... "Stan puts out too much" or something like that...) I have now "Decended to the highest level... for now" (or something like that... that last part "for now" always cracks me up... seriously I have better things to do than keep track of such things... anyhoo..) so my cans are gonna increase at an accelerating rate now and I will probably go "supernova" very soon.

The moral of the story, mouthing off, taking on the powers that be, battling for truth justice and the bohemian way, and just being charming and witty in general pay off in the long run no matter what!  Either that or it was reverse psychology, punishment through reward... now I have one less thing to bitch about. 













































































P.S. Thanks Daddyoh! White space Reps always appreciated.











































































Even though Conrad hates it when I waste all of his paper...


----------



## imfree

I'm just drifting out here in space, among the
green and yellow cans at 2510.


----------



## bexy

I'm just going to put it out there. Can I please have some rep?
Thanks, much obliged folks.


----------



## Shosh

bexylicious said:


> I'm just going to put it out there. Can I please have some rep?
> Thanks, much obliged folks.



Mate I will tall you the same thing I told Stan. Rep has to be earnt.

Mate it is like Janet Jackson, What have you done for me lately?

People around here just expect a free lunch.


----------



## bexy

Susannah said:


> Mate I will tall you the same thing I told Stan. Rep has to be earnt.
> 
> Mate it is like Janet Jackson, What have you done for me lately?
> 
> People around here just expect a free lunch.



I've been sending you out positive thoughts...did you not get them!?!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Edgar!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: It won't let me rep you ....have to spread it around evidentally! Soon,,,,,,,,, Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Edgar!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: It won't let me rep you ....have to spread it around evidentally! Soon,,,,,,,,, Hugs, Kara




Mmmmmmmmm.....hahaha!, you can't give a hug
without receiving one at the same time! That
was a sweet hug. Have a great day and be 
blessed.

My Kara rep is empty.


----------



## stan_der_man

Susannah said:


> bexylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to put it out there. Can I please have some rep?
> Thanks, much obliged folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I will tall you the same thing I told Stan. Rep has to be earnt.
> 
> Mate it is like Janet Jackson, What have you done for me lately?
> 
> People around here just expect a free lunch.
Click to expand...


Don't forget Shosh... this is Dimensions after all, free food is gladly accepted here, as well as reputation points!

Reputation points heading your direction Bexy! 




imfree said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.....hahaha!, you can't give a hug
> without receiving one at the same time! That
> was a sweet hug. Have a great day and be
> blessed.
> 
> My Kara rep is empty.



I got Kara covered for you sir! :bow: I'd cover you also Edgar, but I'm all out of reps for the moment... I'll catch you tomorrow!


One typo I always make is that I often write "reputation pints" instead of "reputation points"... Kinda sounds like the name of a beer... "Reputation Pints"...


----------



## Santaclear

Susannah said:


> Stan,
> Mate you gotta earn rep mate. Where were you in World War 1?
> Mate I didn't see you in the trenches with all the other diggers ( Soldiers).
> You gotta put in for your country.
> You gotta fuckin earn rep son.
> Don't back chat me either.





Susannah said:


> Mate I will tall you the same thing I told Stan. Rep has to be earnt.
> Mate it is like Janet Jackson, What have you done for me lately?
> People around here just expect a free lunch.



Wow, I like this new, tough Susannah, giving everyone a hard time! 

Damn right. People need to learn: there is no free brunch.


----------



## stan_der_man

Santaclear said:


> Wow, I like this new, tough Susannah, giving everyone a hard time!
> 
> Damn right. People need to learn: there is no free brunch.



OK... I'll bite...


There is no free crunch... mushy... often times you can get for free, but for crunch... ya gotta pay!


----------



## Santaclear

Well said, Stan. 

I've said it before- it's a great crew we have here at Dimensions. We really should get together and blow lunch sometime.


----------



## Shosh

Santaclear said:


> Wow, I like this new, tough Susannah, giving everyone a hard time!
> 
> Damn right. People need to learn: there is no free brunch.




While we are at it you had better check yourself before you wreck yourself too mate.

Expecting rep for one liners doesn't fly with me.

Everyone's a comedian these days.


----------



## bexy

I got another gold can....in your face Shosh


----------



## sweet&fat

I'm in such a rep rut! I don't feel like I've changed anything... but the past two months have been dead.


----------



## imfree

Susannah said:


> Mate I will tall you the same thing I told Stan. Rep has to be earnt.
> 
> Mate it is like Janet Jackson, What have you done for me lately?
> 
> People around here just expect a free lunch.




Hahaha!!!, I gave Susannah a free lunch 
rep for that post, I'm a STINKER!!!


----------



## Shosh

bexylicious said:


> I got another gold can....in your face Shosh



I wanna run in Bexy's gang, Bexy's Midnight Runners.




sweet&fat said:


> I'm in such a rep rut! I don't feel like I've changed anything... but the past two months have been dead.



Mate you should have had a mountain of rep pour in after the pics of yourself in your fabulous bash costume.
I shall get around to you. Never fear.




imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, I gave Susannah a free lunch
> rep for that post, I'm a STINKER!!!



Thanks Edgar, the consumate gentleman you are Sir.:bow:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Y'know, I am surprised I ever get repped. I'll admit it, half my posts are complete nonsense that are caused by THIS.

When I'm at work I'll be browsing Dims and instead of opening a word document to keep information for something I am doing to keep track, I'll open a REPLY to message window in whatever thread I am reading and mindlessly hit Post Reply. Of course, it'll just be whatever I am doing at work, so I'm like oh shit, now I've got to make something up.

Oh and I am insanely close to my 5th gold can, just saying. It'd look friggin' good underneath my user name.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I found my drinking buddy any one else want to join me for a grande cup.It gets a little lonely talking to a picture.

Hell I figure after I mix my happy juice blend ,thinking and stupid left the building a while back.....that is if it entered the building at all.

*Dusts off a few more cups in anticipation someone will join*
*Looks for a texas mickey of bailys*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Y'know, I am surprised I ever get repped. I'll admit it, half my posts are complete nonsense .....



I'm quite surprised too, oftentime, about the rep I get. A lot of my posts are nonsense type jokes....it surprises me when people don't get sick of me butting in to make my cracks 



chunkeymonkey said:


> I found my drinking buddy any one else want to join me for a grande cup.It gets a little lonely talking to a picture.
> 
> Hell I figure after I mix my happy juice blend ,thinking and stupid left the building a while back.....that is if it entered the building at all.
> 
> *Dusts off a few more cups in anticipation someone will join*
> *Looks for a texas mickey of bailys*



Oh, I got one for ya......  

View attachment 1163653335925.jpg


View attachment awwshitoc2.jpg


View attachment 9070695899120291640612859456538b2.jpg


View attachment ADJMA23LDJNJCKVSBPC3INRUITHYUD23.jpeg


View attachment Buddha cat.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm quite surprised too, oftentime, about the rep I get. A lot of my posts are nonsense type jokes....it surprises me when people don't get sick of me butting in to make my cracks
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I got one for ya......



I totally tried to rep you for that ......... I have to wait 24 more hours.


----------



## imfree

Susannah said:


> I wanna run in Bexy's gang, Bexy's Midnight Runners.
> 
> Mate you should have had a mountain of rep pour in after the pics of yourself in your fabulous bash costume.
> I shall get around to you. Never fear.
> 
> Thanks Edgar, the consummate gentleman you are Sir.:bow:



Thanks for the kind words, Susannah, you have
truly blessed me in a way greater than rep!


OMG!!!, Honor is greater than rep,
oooooo, I said that in Rep Whines!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

OK I found this and thought ......Hummmmm 

This happened at a major Australian University, during a biology lecture. A professor was discussing the high glucose levels found in semen. A young woman raised her hand and asked, 'If I understand you correctly, you are saying there is as much glucose in male semen as in sugar?' The professor responded, yes, that's correct adding some statistical data. Raising her hand again, the girl asked, 'Then why doesn't it taste sweet?' After a stunned silence, the whole class burst out laughing. The poor girl turned bright red, and as she realised exactly what she had inadvertently said, she picked up her books, and without another word, walked out of the class. However, as she was heading for the door, the professor's reply was a classic. Totally straight faced, he answered her question. 'It doesn't taste sweet because the taste-buds for sweetness are on the tip of your tongue and not in the back of your throat'.



Your welcome. Once again I taught you something plus made you laugh.


----------



## daddyoh70

Did someone say Monkeys!!!!!
More Monkey Stuff


----------



## imfree

I'm worried, I haven't been repped since 10/9/08 and
I'm stuck @2520.


----------



## Fascinita

imfree said:


> I'm worried, I haven't been repped since 10/9/08 and
> I'm stuck @2520.



I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again. I just tried.

Getcha soon, ChiaHead.


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again. I just tried.
> 
> Getcha soon, ChiaHead.



Thanks, you lovely and kind CA.* Getcha' soon on return rep, too.

*CA= ChiAdmirer


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> I'm worried, I haven't been repped since 10/9/08 and
> I'm stuck @2520.



Hell Edgar, I went from 9/30/08 to 10/06/08 without rep then from 10/06/08 to 10/14/08 without it. You're kicking my butt now, I'm sitting at 2418 right now. I'm guessing my lack of postings lately is what's killing me


----------



## Shosh

daddyoh70 said:


> Hell Edgar, I went from 9/30/08 to 10/06/08 without rep then from 10/06/08 to 10/14/08 without it. You're kicking my butt now, I'm sitting at 2418 right now. I'm guessing my lack of postings lately is what's killing me



I do believe that I have only just repped you.

How quickly they forget.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Hell Edgar, I went from 9/30/08 to 10/06/08 without rep then from 10/06/08 to 10/14/08 without it. You're kicking my butt now, I'm sitting at 2418 right now. I'm guessing my lack of postings lately is what's killing me



Some beloved Dimmer's friends came to my rescue!
Thanks, Guys!


----------



## sweet&fat

Thank you, Shosh and all other dimmers for the rep! I'm at least within plausible distance of my next can, so your help is much appreciated. 



Susannah said:


> I wanna run in Bexy's gang, Bexy's Midnight Runners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you should have had a mountain of rep pour in after the pics of yourself in your fabulous bash costume.
> I shall get around to you. Never fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Edgar, the consumate gentleman you are Sir.:bow:


----------



## Shosh

sweet&fat said:


> Thank you, Shosh and all other dimmers for the rep! I'm at least within plausible distance of my next can, so your help is much appreciated.



You are welcome.


----------



## garbled

As somoene newish here i really dont understand how the rep thing works, when i clicked on the link for the explanation its broken, anyone here able to explain it to me in less than a thousand words, when i know how to i will give them rep.


----------



## Shosh

garbled said:


> As somoene newish here i really dont understand how the rep thing works, when i clicked on the link for the explanation its broken, anyone here able to explain it to me in less than a thousand words, when i know how to i will give them rep.



It has been explained many times. Go back to the start of this thread and it is explained how the system works.


----------



## furious styles

i've been stuck on one golden can forever .. 'tis maddening, truly


----------



## Shosh

mfdoom said:


> i've been stuck on one golden can forever .. 'tis maddening, truly



I shall remedy that as soon as I can. I am all out of rep at the mo.:bow:


----------



## furious styles

Susannah said:


> I shall remedy that as soon as I can. I am all out of rep at the mo.:bow:



thank you my friend :]

it's just killing my obsession with pairs and symmetry. that one discolored can is so aesthetically displeasing. at least with two it would be back to an even number


----------



## Shosh

mfdoom said:


> thank you my friend :]
> 
> it's just killing my obsession with pairs and symmetry. that one discolored can is so aesthetically displeasing. at least with two it would be back to an even number




That is called OCD love.


----------



## daddyoh70

Susannah said:


> I do believe that I have only just repped you.
> 
> How quickly they forget.



Now, now. I mentioned the rep I got on the 14th. The highlight of my day!!! Something about Shoshie rep that just makes all the days problems melt away  Thanks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> thank you my friend :]
> 
> it's just killing my obsession with pairs and symmetry. that one discolored can is so aesthetically displeasing. at least with two it would be back to an even number





Susannah said:


> That is called OCD love.




Lol yes it is indeed......

Please tell me Doom....after you get to the twos, does it extend out into "Two Twos" to make it an even four? and then that four has to be made even into eight? I go up to 16 myself sometimes....at the most 32 when I am having a really bad life/time. 
I count by twos by running my thumb up one side of my finger and then the other....I do this on all my fingers until I get to eight. 

People have noticed this about me over the years....my brother one time deciding to ask why I always do that....and I simply explained my "count".
My daughter says I do it when I'm agitated, a former bf said I do it when I'm not being totally honest. 

When driving, sometimes...., I will count the letters in words, hoping to create the "perfect count word" by looking for an even count of eight...and if I can make a combination of 16, ain't that grand? People tend to hold their head in their hands and tell me to stop if I voice my count out loud.....

It is Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.....I count and compulsively overeat. 


http://www.helpguide.org/mental/obsessive_compulsive_disorder_ocd.htm

I have also been a "checker" and a "hoarder" from time to time.....


----------



## Shosh

daddyoh70 said:


> Now, now. I mentioned the rep I got on the 14th. The highlight of my day!!! Something about Shoshie rep that just makes all the days problems melt away  Thanks




You are quite right. I do apologize. They say it is nice in Scotland in the summertime.


----------



## furious styles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol yes it is indeed......
> 
> Please tell me Doom....after you get to the twos, does it extend out into "Two Twos" to make it an even four? and then that four has to be made even into eight? I go up to 16 myself sometimes....at the most 32 when I am having a really bad life/time.
> I count by twos by running my thumb up one side of my finger and then the other....I do this on all my fingers until I get to eight.
> 
> People have noticed this about me over the years....my brother one time deciding to ask why I always do that....and I simply explained my "count".
> My daughter says I do it when I'm agitated, a former bf said I do it when I'm not being totally honest.
> 
> When driving, sometimes...., I will count the letters in words, hoping to create the "perfect count word" by looking for an even count of eight...and if I can make a combination of 16, ain't that grand? People tend to hold their head in their hands and tell me to stop if I voice my count out loud.....
> 
> It is Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.....I count and compulsively overeat.
> 
> 
> http://www.helpguide.org/mental/obsessive_compulsive_disorder_ocd.htm
> 
> I have also been a "checker" and a "hoarder" from time to time.....



Oh yeah, I've dealt with it my whole life and finally got it diagnosed once I was given a full psych exam a couple years back. Mainly it manifests itself in ways that I'm very used to already / harmless things that people don't notice much .. things I can control, or I do a good job of hiding what I can't. 

I can relate on the number thing. I'm a big sports fan and when I watch players on TV or in person I always catch myself thinking "Oh god, that guy has such an ugly number ... it's not symmetrical and doesn't add up or multiply to anything nice at all .. how unpleasant" haha .. 

I'm also a somewhat sporadic "checker" .. usually it's my car doors. I have old fashioned manual locks and to make matters worse one of them is sort of broken. So of course I have to check and double check them whenever I get out of the car. I mean what if one somehow got nudged (which would take a lot of doing) by something in the backseat?!?!  It's sort of ridiculous but you know how it goes. I'll be halfway across the parking lot and think; "damn it ..."

It worsens / improves with my stress level. Gets worse when I'm alone, generally. Most of things are ticks .. extending / stretching my toes inside my right shoe means I have to stretch the other toes the same amount .. and if the shoe is restrictive and I can't then god help me I'll kick the thing the hell off to do it, even if I'm driving or something. If I accidentally crack a knuckle on one hand, I have to do the entire rest of the hand, in order, followed by the other one. Can't rub one side of my face / nose without doing the other. That sort of stuff. If it's not a tick then it's a sense related thing. I can't wear headphones if there's even the slightest imbalance in the amount of sound coming from each ear. It'll drive me insane until I just can't handle it. And yeah, as I mentioned before visual things are big. I used to be a Graphic Design major and I have to space everything. If text or borders on things are touching in a way I find displeasing or unsymmetrical, I have to fix it. Most people don't even notice but I still think about it a lot. 

Woo sorry for the rant in this otherwise completely unrelated thread.


----------



## daddyoh70

Susannah said:


> You are quite right. I do apologize. They say it is nice in Scotland in the summertime.



I hope to find out if that is true, sometime in the near future.


----------



## Shosh

Who should I rep today? You all decide for me.:bow:


----------



## TraciJo67

Susannah said:


> Who should I rep today? You all decide for me.:bow:



Kelligirl


----------



## imfree

TraciJo67 said:


> Kelligirl



DAMN!, hahaha!, that was witty!!! Oh how I would
have loved to rep you for that one! I tried to, but
ummmmm, er........, well, you know.


----------



## mergirl

Susannah said:


> Who should I rep today? You all decide for me.:bow:



.................................... 

View attachment rep.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> DAMN!, hahaha!, that was witty!!! Oh how I would
> have loved to rep you for that one! I tried to, but
> ummmmm, er........, well, you know.



I got her for you. First real laugh of the day. I just can't wait to see what other directions this thread goes it


----------



## LalaCity

I just, um, figured out that one can return to this thread and make use of its, er, services more than once...

Like, that is to say, it's possible to get rep out of this thread a lot if you, ya know, return at regular intervals...

Feels sort of forbidden, like the mods haven't yet caught on to our little racket, quite....

It's just cuz I'm currently doing a little experiment with my cans that I ask for your help and support...

But! Never one to pander for gratuitous, undeserved rep, I offer a picture of this cool fountain in Spain:


----------



## Fascinita

Well, I, for one, _am_ going to pander for rep...

I will offer love, understanding, and the promise of a good night's rest on the *massive bosom* of my friendship, if only a Dimensioner will click me for rep.

Climb on up, honeychild.


----------



## Shosh

Fascinita said:


> Well, I, for one, _am_ going to pander for rep...
> 
> I will offer love, understanding, and the promise of a good night's rest on the *massive bosom* of my friendship, if only a Dimensioner will click me for rep.
> 
> Climb on up, honeychild.




Funny you should mention this.

I offered the same thing to a male who is going through a hard time at the moment.
I told him he could rest his head on my bosom and tell me what was wrong as a nurturing thing.

He then proceeded to tell me, that he would like to rest either one of his heads on my boobs or any other part of my body.

Way to spoil a tender moment.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Susannah said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I offered the same thing to a male who is going through a hard time at the moment.
> I told him he could rest his head on my bosom and tell me what was wrong as a nurturing thing.
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me, that he would like to rest either one of his heads on my boobs or any other part of my body.
> 
> Way to spoil a tender moment.



Lol, I think I might know who this could be if he's from Dims.....


----------



## Shosh

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I think I might know who this could be if he's from Dims.....



No he is not from Dims.


----------



## Fascinita

Susannah said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I offered the same thing to a male who is going through a hard time at the moment.
> I told him he could rest his head on my bosom and tell me what was wrong as a nurturing thing.
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me, that he would like to rest either one of his heads on my boobs or any other part of my body.
> 
> Way to spoil a tender moment.



Warms the heart, doesn't it? And begs the question of whether men are capable of giving or receiving love at all.


----------



## Santaclear

Susannah said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> I offered the same thing to a male who is going through a hard time at the moment.
> I told him he could rest his head on my bosom and tell me what was wrong as a nurturing thing.
> He then proceeded to tell me, that he would like to rest either one of his heads on my boobs or any other part of my body.
> Way to spoil a tender moment.





Fascinita said:


> Warms the heart, doesn't it? And begs the question of whether men are capable of giving or receiving love at all.



'Tis true, Shosh 'n Fasc. Men are the lowest creatures, mere vermin who don't deserve to dart furtively around the feet of basement-dwelling BBWs, let alone nest for a week on their ample bosom. :batting:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Santaclear.........

Honey..........YOU could nest upon my bosom anytime! BUT only you and Edgar..............and maybe Stan........I am very selective with my bosom resters! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Santaclear

Since the cops finally jailed my neighbors who were trashing my car every time I got repped, it seems rep has all but dried up for me.


----------



## Santaclear

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Santaclear.........
> 
> Honey..........YOU could nest upon my bosom anytime! BUT only you and Edgar..............and maybe Stan........I am very selective with my bosom resters! LOL!
> Hugs, Kara



Thank you, Kara. It's so good to know that someone understands.


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> 'Tis true, Shosh 'n Fasc. Men are the lowest creatures, mere vermin who don't deserve to dart furtively around the feet of basement-dwelling BBWs, let alone nest for a week on their ample bosom. :batting:



Arr... no I wouldn't go so far as to compare men to vermin. Men are wonderful, magical creatures... Kind of like unicorns--they make us women want to get closer and see whether they're real or imagined... To pet their silky manes, too. 

But I assure you that it can be frustrating to be in a position of offering care and affection only to have it turn into a crude sexual jest.

It's the battle of the sexes, Santa . Hey, what can I say? To be fair, it's probably true that men experience an equal degree of frustration where concerns women. But I can only voice the girls' side. :bow:

And see? You already have an additional offer of friendship and bosom from a lovely Dims lady. Whereas, do you see any men stepping up to the plate to offer _me_ the comforting ample bosom of their rep wands?


----------



## furious styles

Fascinita said:


> Arr... no I wouldn't go so far as to compare men to vermin. Men are wonderful, magical creatures... Kind of like unicorns--they make us women want to get closer and see whether they're real or imagined... To pet their silky manes, too.
> 
> But I assure you that it can be frustrating to be in a position of offering care and affection only to have it turn into a crude sexual jest.
> 
> It's the battle of the sexes, Santa . Hey, what can I say? To be fair, it's probably true that men experience an equal degree of frustration where concerns women. But I can only voice the girls' side. :bow:
> 
> And see? You already have an additional offer of friendship and bosom from a lovely Dims lady. Whereas, do you see any men stepping up to the plate to offer _me_ the comforting ample bosom of their rep wands?



hey .. some of us like that sensitive shit, yo.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Haha this is like the 3rd time I'm begging for rep.


----------



## Fascinita

mfdoom said:


> hey .. some of us like that sensitive shit, yo.



 I believe! lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Susannah said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I offered the same thing to a male who is going through a hard time at the moment.
> I told him he could rest his head on my bosom and tell me what was wrong as a nurturing thing.
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me, that he would like to rest either one of his heads on my boobs or any other part of my body.
> 
> Way to spoil a tender moment.



When I first read this I read through it too fast and I thought it said that he *didn't want to rest on your boobs or any other part of your body*. And I thought, you're right that is a way to spoil the moment.
Then I re-read it again. Ooooh, I get it now! Oops! 
Still a way to spoil the moment though.


----------



## Shosh

As Goddess Patty Bombshell says "I gots me some tig 'ole bitties" Just perfect for resting one's head on.


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Well, I, for one, _am_ going to pander for rep...
> 
> I will offer love, understanding, and the promise of a good night's rest on the *massive bosom* of my friendship, if only a Dimensioner will click me for rep.
> 
> Climb on up, honeychild.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaegghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

I will offer tender, loving (verbal)hugs and a 
(verbal)touch that penetrates to your soul,
causing you to be forever changed, but,
DAMN!!!, it's too soon to rep you again!


----------



## SMA413

Would anyone care for a glass of rep whine?



I'm such a dork.  
(Yes, this is an attempt for rep)


----------



## Adamantoise

SMA413 said:


> Would anyone care for a glass of rep whine?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a dork.
> (Yes, this is an attempt for rep)



Be careful with this stuff-it's quite easy to get drunk on rep.


----------



## SMA413

I'm always drunk on rep... I'm a bit of a repaholic.


----------



## daddyoh70

Fascinita said:


> Well, I, for one, _am_ going to pander for rep...
> 
> I will offer love, understanding, and the promise of a good night's rest on the *massive bosom* of my friendship, if only a Dimensioner will click me for rep.
> 
> Climb on up, honeychild.



Hey, how come you only post stuff like this when I'm not near a computer for like 2 or 3 days. I've heard rumor that there was actually a picture of you posted, temporarily, somewhere on dims. I want answers, I want pics, I want massive bosoms of friendship, I want to stop being gay for Bruce Campbell but I can't help myself!!!   I also want more rep if anyone is willing. I have nothing to offer though, but my heartfelt thanks and I will rep in return when I can.


----------



## Fascinita

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, how come you only post stuff like this when I'm not near a computer for like 2 or 3 days. I've heard rumor that there was actually a picture of you posted, temporarily, somewhere on dims. I want answers, I want pics, I want massive bosoms of friendship, I want to stop being gay for Bruce Campbell but I can't help myself!!!   I also want more rep if anyone is willing. I have nothing to offer though, but my heartfelt thanks and I will rep in return when I can.



All will be revealed in time! (The rep machine is out right now. But I always keep my promises. Or get an extension on the due date )


----------



## Shosh

Mate I am on the brink of getting another Goldie Hawn. I needs me another gold can.


----------



## orinoco

no rep for the wicked!


----------



## JiminOR

Whoo hoo, got my first light green can! Now where's that sexy nurse with the penicillin?


----------



## furious styles

well, my greatest dream in life has been accomplished at long last, thanks in part to many of the great people here. i can now finish my memoirs and die happily. or perhaps just make a celebratory avatar.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I am here to help all you Joe Plumbers !!!!! wee lil reps coming your way.


----------



## Aireman

OMG! I can't belive all of you rep whiners!  Here I am, sitting at a lousy 179 points after being here almost 6 years! 





For as little as 1 rep a day you can help this poor soul. Hehehe


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I just turned 30. Since a BHM didn't jump out of my birthday cake, I would at least like some fat boy rep


----------



## stan_der_man

Hey Shosh, I just noticed this...

You are now hanging with my old posse the "keeps pushing the rep limit" gang... what gives? It looks like that incessant niceness of yours got you busted down to a lower reputation cast. It'll be a while until you get yourself another Goldie Hawn... trust me.

Heh heh... as for me... My mouthing off has now gotten me into (what I believe is...) the highest reputation cast! As a matter of fact, just earlier this week my superior debating skills and logic got Conrad into such a tizzy that he nuked the thread we were having a little exchange of opinion on! See, just as I thought... being a stinker is what gets rewarded here on Dimensions, right after that I noticed I was in the higher rep cast!  Being nice here in Dimensions is kind of like serving milk and pork chops at a bar mitzvah, it just doesn't fly Shosh, you're gonna have to adapt.


----------



## stan_der_man

daddyoh70 said:


> ...
> I've heard rumor that there was actually a picture of you posted, temporarily, somewhere on dims. I want answers, I want pics, I want massive bosoms of friendship,
> 
> ...



I don't know about massive bosoms... All I got out of Fascinita were counting fingers. 



Fascinita said:


> Order up!
> 
> Here I am, learning to count.
> 
> :bow:


----------



## imfree

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey Shosh, I just noticed this...
> 
> You are now hanging with my old posse the "keeps pushing the rep limit" gang... what gives? It looks like that incessant niceness of yours got you busted down to a lower reputation cast. It'll be a while until you get yourself another Goldie Hawn... trust me.
> 
> Heh heh... as for me... My mouthing off has now gotten me into (what I believe is...) the highest reputation cast! As a matter of fact, just earlier this week my superior debating skills and logic got Conrad into such a tizzy that he nuked the thread we were having a little exchange of opinion on! See, just as I thought... being a stinker is what gets rewarded here on Dimensions, right after that I noticed I was in the higher rep cast!  Being nice here in Dimensions is kind of like serving milk and pork chops at a bar mitzvah, it just doesn't fly Shosh, you're gonna have to adapt.
> 
> ..............snipped screen shots.................



I kinda' noticed that, too, Stan. I'm trying to develop a real
snarky edge, myself, because the snarkiest in DimmerLand
seem to have the most rep. Rep whoring is really more fun
than snarkiness, but what the %*#!!!, rep is rep! Your rep's
in the mail.


----------



## stan_der_man

imfree said:


> I kinda' noticed that, too, Stan. I'm trying to develop a real
> snarky edge, myself, because the snarkiest in DimmerLand
> seem to have the most rep. Rep whoring is really more fun
> than snarkiness, but what the %*#!!!, rep is rep! Your rep's
> in the mail.



I don't think outright snarkyness is necessarily the way to go Imfree... Good hearted snarkyness keeps things spicy but doesn't burn bridges. Personally, passive-aggressive, good hearted snarkyness has always worked best for me... with a twist of innuendo, slight of word and a smathering of verbal girlie slapping.


----------



## imfree

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't think outright snarkyness is necessarily the way to go Imfree... Good hearted snarkyness keeps things spicy but doesn't burn bridges. Personally, passive-aggressive, good hearted snarkyness has always worked best for me... with a twist of innuendo, slight of word and a smathering of verbal girlie slapping.



Agreed, Stan. A snarky edge is all I'm working toward,
just an edge of it, but not too much. Personal attacks
are not cool.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Snarky humor works far better in person than it does online. Speaking as a native of NJ, where our second native language is Smartass. 

Too easy for too many people to misunderstand a post....Timing, inflection, setting are all lost.

P.S. I've gotten two reps, but only one pt from both, total, since I last whored here. If you have a few spare coins o' rep to toss my way, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't know about massive bosoms... All I got out of Fascinita were counting fingers.



That's more than I've been able to get out of her Stan. Story of my life, day late, dollar short. I could stick my hand in a barrel of bosoms and pull out a handfull of fingers.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> Agreed, Stan. A snarky edge is all I'm working toward,
> just an edge of it, but not too much.



This made me really laugh, but it wouldn't let me rep you again yet, so AZ, you get your wish, I threw some rep your way.



AZ_Wolf said:


> P.S. I've gotten two reps, but only one pt from both, total, since I last whored here. If you have a few spare coins o' rep to toss my way, I would be most appreciative.



Most importantly, this is my 666th post.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Thanks everyone for the fatboy (or fatgirl) birthday rep 



AZ_Wolf said:


> Snarky humor works far better in person than it does online. Speaking as a native of NJ, where our second native language is Smartass.
> 
> Too easy for too many people to misunderstand a post....Timing, inflection, setting are all lost.
> 
> P.S. I've gotten two reps, but only one pt from both, total, since I last whored here. If you have a few spare coins o' rep to toss my way, I would be most appreciative.



I agree. My sense of humor just doesn't translate online very well, but in person I always have people laughing. You'll just have to take my word for it 

P.S. My repper is recharging, I'll get you later.



Dr. P Marshall said:


> Most importantly, this is my 666th post.



That is important. Blast the Dims definition of 24 hours. I should have rep power again by now


----------



## orinoco

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Most importantly, this is my 666th post.



how is this most important? is it supposed to be some reference to the "number of the beast"? if so u might be interested to know that the earliest known manuscript of the Book of Revelation (3rd century AD) used 616 not 666 so ur 50 posts too late 

ori the QI nerd 
(QI being a british random facts quiz show).


----------



## Victim

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This made me really laugh, but it wouldn't let me rep you again yet, so AZ, you get your wish, I threw some rep your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, this is my 666th post.



Stupid factoid #18236187263821


666 is NOT the number of the beast, which is actually 616. You were evil a long time ago...


----------



## sweet&fat

Victim said:


> Stupid factoid #18236187263821
> 
> 
> 666 is NOT the number of the beast, which is actually 616. You were evil a long time ago...



psst... Victim... look up one from your post.


----------



## Victim

sweet&fat said:


> psst... Victim... look up one from your post.



LOL, yeah, I just saw that after reading the rest of the thread. Watching QI is helping clear up many misconceptions, as well as getting my dose of Stephen Fry.


----------



## george83

How many points do you need to get a 2nd can?

I have 103 points at the mo.


----------



## orinoco

Victim said:


> LOL, yeah, I just saw that after reading the rest of the thread. Watching QI is helping clear up many misconceptions, as well as getting my dose of Stephen Fry.



all bow down to the god that is stephen fry :bow::bow:


----------



## sweet&fat

Victim said:


> LOL, yeah, I just saw that after reading the rest of the thread.



Well, your punishment for double-posting is to give me rep. Hey, mama needs another light green can!


----------



## stan_der_man

AZ_Wolf said:


> Snarky humor works far better in person than it does online. Speaking as a native of NJ, where our second native language is Smartass.
> 
> Too easy for too many people to misunderstand a post....Timing, inflection, setting are all lost.
> 
> ...



Au contraire Monsieur AZ_Wolf! I think you'll find that many of the folks here on Dimensions are fairly intelligent and do understand the humour of the snarky slights and innuendos that are thrown at then. The difference between this type of humour in person and online is that in person all it takes is a wink and a nod, or certain types of body language to convey this type of communication correctly. Doing it successfully online is where the challenge lies my friend! A finer sense of nuance is required to slight a person online and have them understand that it wasn't meant maliciously. You have to build personal relationships from afar, as fleeting as they may be to do this successfully and in the process you will meet many wonderful people that transcend simple exchanges of posts. Rest assured that there will be people who just "don't get it"... but that's how you weed out the weak... run off the riff-raff so to speak... make friends that have compatible personalities, common interests. And by building these relationships you are also able to recognize the fakes, monkeys and robots that prowl Dimensions. 


I'd send reps to you Mr. AZ_Wolf and the others but my repper is still kaput at the moment.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I really need to get to 100 rep points so I can get to write under my avatar photo, which by the way I will change to a real pic of me if I get rep. I know I'm a rep whore but I've only got a teeny tiny rep score and a galls gatta eat!!lol.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> ....................................


Hey you cheeky fucker!! I don't like my woman whoring herself for rep points you dirty belly prozzy!! Cover up or you are getting it!!


----------



## Shosh

george83 said:


> How many points do you need to get a 2nd can?
> 
> I have 103 points at the mo.



Just post lots of cute pics lovey. Then you will get lots of cans. It is your can for cans!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Susannah said:


> Just post lots of cute pics lovey. Then you will get lots of cans. It is your can for cans!


It's me with kittens for god sake! surely this deserves some rep! I mean, the one on the right nearly fell of my shoulder.lol


----------



## Shosh

george83 said:


> How many points do you need to get a 2nd can?
> 
> I have 103 points at the mo.



I just gave you your second can! I saw it flash up.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Susannah said:


> I just gave you your second can! I saw it flash up.


oh you are a star!! thanks so much xx


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Susannah said:


> I just gave you your second can! I saw it flash up.


0h oh, I still only have one, never mind. Thanks for the rep any way. xx


----------



## Shosh

GoldenDelicious said:


> 0h oh, I still only have one, never mind. Thanks for the rep any way. xx



I was talking about George! lOL


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Susannah said:


> I was talking about George! lOL


Oh, boo hoo!! well, I'm a dumb blonde what can I say?


----------



## imfree

GoldenDelicious said:


> It's me with kittens for god sake! surely this deserves some rep! I mean, the one on the right nearly fell of my shoulder.lol



Hahaha!, the three of you are adorable!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, the three of you are adorable!


thanks, faman stan xx


----------



## stan_der_man

Ooh, my repper is working again... just spreading around some green and gold! :bow:

Beautiful picture of you GoldenDelicious, the kitties and yourself! Definitely worth reputation points!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Yes!! I have two cans now, yeeha! Must have been my beautiful pussy that did the trick, lmao


----------



## Santaclear

Victim said:


> Stupid factoid #18236187263821
> 
> 
> 666 is NOT the number of the beast, which is actually 616. You were evil a long time ago...



_"You've reached a non-working number of the beast.

The number of the beast has been changed. The new number is 676. Please check your area code and dial again.....or ask your operator for assistance!"_


----------



## george83

Susannah said:


> I just gave you your second can! I saw it flash up.



Oh your a star Susannah :kiss2:


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This made me really laugh, but it wouldn't let me rep you again yet, so AZ, you get your wish, I threw some rep your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, this is my 666th post.




I got some discarded rep. Since it was from someone I like I won't be offended, but in general I feel I should be.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

While trying to get my sexy back.....I find myself eating New York strawberry cheesecake icecream and pondering. Is getting a gold star like licking a tootsie pop 2000 times ????? Just how many rep point does it take to get the honor of the star?

Jacked up on cherry vodka and 7 with a splash of cranberry ! Sorry for typo's.


----------



## stan_der_man

chunkeymonkey said:


> While trying to get my sexy back.....I find myself eating New York strawberry cheesecake icecream and pondering. Is getting a gold star like licking a tootsie pop 2000 times ????? Just how many rep point does it take to get the honor of the star?
> 
> Jacked up on cherry vodka and 7 with a splash of cranberry ! Sorry for typo's.



I don't yet have a gold star, but I think getting a gold star is like getting to the center of a Tootsie Pop...


IT BITES having to loose all those cute little cans...


----------



## Shosh

Anybody who can tell me what the hell a Tootsie Pop is shall get some rep from me.:bow:


----------



## orinoco

Susannah said:


> Anybody who can tell me what the hell a Tootsie Pop is shall get some rep from me.:bow:



well over here in the UK a tootsie is a supposedly cute name for a toe, so i'm guessing those strange american's like to lick toes so hard that they get to the centre of them! 

is that right?


----------



## Shosh

orinoco said:


> well over here in the UK a tootsie is a supposedly cute name for a toe, so i'm guessing those strange american's like to lick toes so hard that they get to the centre of them!
> 
> is that right?



A tootsie is also a cute name for a toe here in Australia.

Of course there was also the movie "Tootsie" with Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment tootsie-DVDcover.jpg



Do you mean this Tootsie?


----------



## orinoco

Susannah said:


> View attachment 52388
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this Tootsie?



well i certainly wouldn't wanna be licking that tootsie! i could just about cope with the toe thing if it belonged to a lovely looking lady


----------



## Shosh

orinoco said:


> well i certainly wouldn't wanna be licking that tootsie! i could just about cope with the toe thing if it belonged to a lovely looking lady



Mate I wanna lick Dustin Hoffman's toe. 'Tis good n salty.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

LOL, Tootsie pops definitely have nothing to do with toes or Dustin Hoffman. Tootsie Rolls are chewy, chocolate candies. And tootsie pops are lollipops with a tootsie roll in the center. There is a very famous commercial here about how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie center of the tootsie pop, but supposedly we'll never know because people can't wait to get to the center and bite the lollipop instead.







Apparently the name is the nickname of the creator's daughter.


----------



## orinoco

cute_obese_girl said:


> LOL, Tootsie pops definitely have nothing to do with toes or Dustin Hoffman. Tootsie Rolls are chewy, chocolate candies. And tootsie pops are lollipops with a tootsie roll in the center. There is a very famous commercial here about how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie center of the tootsie pop, but supposedly we'll never know because people can't wait to get to the center and bite the lollipop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the name is the nickname of the creator's daughter.



aawww, how disappointing that it's not some sort of pervy toe-licking thing


----------



## Shosh

cute_obese_girl said:


> LOL, Tootsie pops definitely have nothing to do with toes or Dustin Hoffman. Tootsie Rolls are chewy, chocolate candies. And tootsie pops are lollipops with a tootsie roll in the center. There is a very famous commercial here about how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie center of the tootsie pop, but supposedly we'll never know because people can't wait to get to the center and bite the lollipop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the name is the nickname of the creator's daughter.



Thank you for clearing that up Birthday Girl.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't yet have a gold star, but I think getting a gold star is like getting to the center of a Tootsie Pop...
> 
> 
> IT BITES having to loose all those cute little cans...



I totally agree it's like having 100 $1 bills or 1 $100 bill seeing the cans go would be hard.However when you recieve your infamous gold star you wont care you will be doing a happy dance. HEHEHE I thought having more is better than having less I guess that only applies to weight.



Susannah said:


> Anybody who can tell me what the hell a Tootsie Pop is shall get some rep from me.:bow:


 MMMMM a tootsie pop is a sucker that has the juicy toe jam chew in the middle. The question in America is how many licks does it actually take to get to the middle.
If it was a toe thing I know I wouldn't get past the first crunchy toe nail.



orinoco said:


> well over here in the UK a tootsie is a supposedly cute name for a toe, so i'm guessing those strange american's like to lick toes so hard that they get to the centre of them!
> 
> is that right?



We folks in the crazy land of Fuckedupness have a warped sense of humor when it comes to our food we enjoy it all and have run out of names for our food/candy. So we have become creative..... LOL to keep all you on your toes !


----------



## Adamantoise

cute_obese_girl said:


> LOL, Tootsie pops definitely have nothing to do with toes or Dustin Hoffman. Tootsie Rolls are chewy, chocolate candies. And tootsie pops are lollipops with a tootsie roll in the center. There is a very famous commercial here about how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie center of the tootsie pop, but supposedly we'll never know because people can't wait to get to the center and bite the lollipop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the name is the nickname of the creator's daughter.



BTW,totally unrelated but I ADORE those Tootsie Rolls-I haven't seen any in England for a long time.I last saw them when I went trick or treating around an american estate near to where I live YEARS ago-gawd I miss 'em (the americans and the tootsie rolls,fyi)  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I bought a BIG bag of mixed tootsie candy to give out for Halloween


----------



## bexy

Susannah said:


> View attachment 52388
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this Tootsie?



totally photoshopped in this pic... 



(I love Tootsie!)


----------



## bexy

Adamantoise said:


> BTW,totally unrelated but I ADORE those Tootsie Rolls-I haven't seen any in England for a long time.I last saw them when I went trick or treating around an american estate near to where I live YEARS ago-gawd I miss 'em (the americans and the tootsie rolls,fyi)  .



I'm very lucky, I have people in the US supplying these to me...I FREAKIN LOVE THEM!


----------



## Adamantoise

bexylicious said:


> I'm very lucky, I have people in the US supplying these to me...I FREAKIN LOVE THEM!



...lucky.Words cannot describe my jealousy....


----------



## stan_der_man

Susannah said:


> Anybody who can tell me what the hell a Tootsie Pop is shall get some rep from me.:bow:



This will explain it Shosh... I doubt the younger folks (American...) will even know this one.


How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?

... ask Mr. Owl.


----------



## bexy

Adamantoise said:


> ...lucky.Words cannot describe my jealousy....



when my next batch arrive I will take pics! to make you even more jealous


----------



## AZ_Wolf

fa_man_stan said:


> This will explain it Shosh... I doubt the younger folks (American...) will even know this one.
> 
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?
> 
> ... ask Mr. Owl.




I remember it, though I'm not so young, unless to compare me with our cadre of super-young FFAs. 

Tootsie rolls were my #1 favorite candy as a kid. I even had a coin bank that was an oversized roll of Tootsie roll candies, standing up. Chocolate can be good, even great, but I just love a good-tasting candy that makes me work up a good chewin' to fully enjoy. :bow:

Of course, I would sometimes do things to make my candies even more solid. And to this day when I want to buy some cheese curls (which I only do 1-2 times a year, but when I want them, I really want them) I'll buy the bag, open it, and put it in the cupboard for a while -- they're best when stale -- good n' chewy. :eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm glad I stumbled upon this.
I had no idea how it worked.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, the three of you are adorable!


ahh, thanks. I'm free. That's nice of you to say so.GD xx


----------



## Love.Metal

So can I be, like, AWFUL and ask for some rep...?

I was awesome for awhile, and got repped up the ass almost daily. It was brilliant. 
But I got used to it, and karma took away my ass-rep.

Now I'm sad.  *emo tear*


Plus, I just had a killer bad week.
People died, I bombed a test, and my car took a dump.



Remedy this!!!!!!!!!!!!
[ohplease ohplease ohplease ohplease ohplease ohplease]


----------



## Ichida

*is kind of confused about what reps are except that people seem to give them to your for posting good things and people want them**


----------



## Cane

Ichida said:


> *is kind of confused about what reps are except that people seem to give them to your for posting good things and people want them**



That's exactly it. The more reps you have, the cooler you are.


----------



## imfree

My, my, I'm at rep 2700 and rep 3K is getting very close.
It's so close that I can see the craters!


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> My, my, I'm at rep 2700 and rep 3K is getting very close.
> It's so close that I can see the craters!


i know i have much less rep than that.. but i'm at 999 which is bugging the hell out of o.c.d. me!!! gah!!

xmer


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> i know i have much less rep than that.. but i'm at 999 which is bugging the hell out of o.c.d. me!!! gah!!
> 
> xmer



I'll getcha' when I can, I'm out of rep at the moment.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Cane said:


> That's exactly it. The more reps you have, the cooler you are.



Well, not always. You can make many cool posts and they slip through the cracks. So when you feel unsatisfied, then you come to this thread to slake your rep thirst.


----------



## Shosh

AZ_Wolf said:


> Well, not always. You can make many cool posts and they slip through the cracks. So when you feel unsatisfied, then you come to this thread to slake your rep thirst.



Well I do believe that I recently repped you Wolfie.You must be cool then.:bow:

Mind you, you did not reciprocate.


----------



## kinkykitten

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm glad I stumbled upon this.
> I had no idea how it worked.



This... lol


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> I'll getcha' when I can, I'm out of rep at the moment.


oooh whoot !! thanks.. erm i think i got a second light green can there.. but i could be wrong!!.. i cant actually remember if i had it all along... i suspect this may be the case!! lol 
thanks xxmer


----------



## katorade

I just realized that I had rep points today when messing with my profile. :doh:

How many points can someone give you at once? It says I have 101 points, but I only see twelve comments.

For all the people that repped me in the past, I'm sorry I never said thank you, I had no idea they were there! Double :doh:.


----------



## Shosh

When am I going to get my fifth Goldie Hawn? It is like waiting for the Willy Wonka golden ticket.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

Susannah said:


> Well I do believe that I recently repped you Wolfie.You must be cool then.:bow:
> 
> Mind you, you did not reciprocate.



I did try! But it said I needed to spread the rep around more yet.

I guess I need to find more cool posts outside of this post and more folks in it.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

katorade said:


> I just realized that I had rep points today when messing with my profile. :doh:
> 
> How many points can someone give you at once? It says I have 101 points, but I only see twelve comments.
> 
> For all the people that repped me in the past, I'm sorry I never said thank you, I had no idea they were there! Double :doh:.



How many points someone gives with their reps has to do with the number of posts they've made and I think how much rep they have themselves. It starts with 1 rep point and keeps going up. The highest I think I've gotten from somebody was 31 I think? The display shows the last 20 reps you've received. 
So, those twelve people have a combined rep power of 101. 

No worries about not noticing them before, the rep system takes some getting used to. I think it took me around 400 posts before I finally started using it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Next 5 people to post pictures of Pauly Shore in this thread get repped.

GO!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I was going to change my avatar last night, but I decided to just get rid of it for now because it totally accentuates my cans. 

... 

YES WE .. CANS? :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Yes you should.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next 5 people to post pictures of Pauly Shore in this thread get repped.
> 
> GO!


*
show me some love BGB.....I MISS YOUR AVATAR * 

View attachment PauleyShore(Tao).jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

mergirl said:


> i know i have much less rep than that.. but i'm at 999 which is bugging the hell out of o.c.d. me!!! gah!!
> 
> xmer



*that's weird...I needed 1000 pts to get my 2nd GOLDIE HAWN (as susannah says)*


----------



## chunkeymonkey

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next 5 people to post pictures of Pauly Shore in this thread get repped.
> 
> GO!



Yeh Baby


----------



## sweet&fat

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next 5 people to post pictures of Pauly Shore in this thread get repped.
> 
> GO!



Pauly from back in the Encino Man days, when he was wheezing the jui-ice and admiring cave nugs.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Dammit, too much rep in the last 24 hours? That was FAST. I only repped like 2 Paulys! Ugh! Anyway! You shall get your rep. 

 

I love the fact that those pictures are basically Pauly giving his "here, take this rep" gestures. He was made for this sort of thing.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Dammit, too much rep in the last 24 hours? That was FAST. I only repped like 2 Paulys! Ugh! Anyway! You shall get your rep.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that those pictures are basically Pauly giving his "here, take this rep" gestures. He was made for this sort of thing.



*i have to spread rep around first...

but just know in your heart ....

BGB..you are sicker then most on here ....said *LOVINGLY**


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Seeing any more pics of Pauly Shore just isn't worth the rep......:doh:


----------



## mergirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *that's weird...I needed 1000 pts to get my 2nd GOLDIE HAWN (as susannah says)*


really?? thats weird.. cause i remember we got our wee second light green can at about the same time! whats up with that?? i think i got my second at about 900ish!

hmmm


----------



## SMA413

I know what a _HUGE_ Stephen Baldwin fan you are, BGB, so here's a Pauly Shore/Stephen Baldwin combo just for you.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next 5 people to post pictures of Pauly Shore in this thread get repped.
> 
> GO!



Hey I will take some Pauly Shore rep from ya! 

View attachment Pauly%20Shore-3[1].jpg


----------



## AZ_Wolf

*Views pictures of Pauly Shore*

*implodes*


----------



## D_A_Bunny

AZ_Wolf said:


> *Views pictures of Pauly Shore*
> 
> *implodes*



OK, but does imploding equal rep? :wubu: It's Friday, I am putting on my naughty kitten act before hubby comes home.


----------



## Melian

DumbAssBunny said:


> OK, but does imploding equal rep? :wubu: It's Friday, I am putting on my naughty kitten act before hubby comes home.



I think, once he implodes, you are free to suck up all the rep that he releases into the atmosphere. Provided that it is not destroyed.


----------



## Santaclear

I'm lucky I don't know who Pauly Shore is. (He sure is.)


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Santaclear said:


> I'm lucky I don't know who Pauly Shore is. (He sure is.)



He is one of the great comedic actors of our time.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

This is one of my favorite all time comedians that truely deserves a woot woot!!! Love the van down by the river.

Saturday Night Live Transcripts



Season 23: Episode 4







97d: Chris Farley / The Mighty Mighty Bosstones 

Matt Foley Motivational Trainer 

Matt Foley.....Chris Farley
Evan the Instructor.....Tim Meadows
Cyclist #1.....Molly Shannon
Cyclist #2.....Ana Gasteyer
Cyclist #3.....Jim Breuer
Cyclist #4.....Will Ferrell 


[ Set is inside a fitness gym, with people excercising on bikes ] 

Evan: You're at a beautiful countryside! Third position everybody! Come on, your're approaching a hill, and increase resistance! Come on, push it! Push it people! 

Cyclist #1: I can't do it! 

Evan: Okay, forget it! Stop, stop, stop everyone! 

[ Everyone stops pedaling ] 

Evan: Listen people, you aren't burning enough calories! 

Cyclist #2: We're doing the best we can. 

Evan: Listen, if you people want to lose weight, you've gotta push it harder! Look at me, I'm thin, I'm handsome, I could have sex with anyone in this room. 

Cyclist #1: [ offended ] Evan. 

Evan: I'm sorry, I didn't mean that. Maybe I did, I don't know. Regardless, I'm just not getting through to you guys as a teacher. That's why I hired someone to come in here and motivate you people. He's been down in the locker room scarfing down chocolate-covered coffee beans for the last six hours, but I think he's ready. Hey Matt, we're ready for you! 

Matt Foley: Okie dokie! 

[ Matt Foley comes up the stairs and enters the room ] 

Matt Foley: Hey Evan! Good to see ya! All right, how you guys doing! Okie dokie, my name, for all of you who don't know me, is Matt Foley! And I AM a motivational speaker! Now, before we get to the spinning class, let me give you a little it of a scenerio of what MY life is all about! First off, I am thirty-five years old! I am THRICE DIVORCED! And I live in a van down by the river! 

Cyclist #3: You're gonna be our fitness instructor? 

Matt Foley: Listen Hard Body, I don't give a RAT'S BEHIND! I'm here to tell you people that as you get out there in the real world, you're gonna find out that you're not going to amount to JACK SQUAT! 

[ He crosses the room to Cyclist #4 ] 

Matt Foley: Now fella? Young man, what do you want to do with your life? 

Cyclist #4: What do I want to do? 

Matt Foley: Yeah! 

Cyclist #4: Well I'm a succesful corporate lawyer, and I just made partner. 

Matt Foley: Well, LA-DE-FREAKIN-DA! Whoa! 

[ He walks back over to Evan ] 

Matt Foley: Hey Evan! We got ourselves a lawyer over there! I can't see real good, is that Ben Matlock? 

Evan: No Matt, he's a real lawyer. 

Matt Foley: Evan? Ya know, I wish you could just shut your big YAPPER! Please! 

Evan: Okay! 

Matt Foley: [to Cyclist #] Well if you're as good a lawyer as you are an athlete, you're gonna be doing a lot of lawyer practicing in a van down by the river! 

Cyclist #4: I own a summer home near the river if that helps. 

Matt Foley: Shift it into low, Matlock! Now let's get started! 

[ Matt walks to his bike ] 

Matt Foley: Okay! First thing that you're gonna want to do is to get settled into the saddle! 

[ He gets onto the bike, but his pants tear as a result ] 

Matt Foley: Okay! Now you'll often find that when mounting on the apparatus you'll split your shorts. I'ts a common occurance. Stay motivated, do not let it get ya'. Because, as long as you're wearing an athletic supporter, everything's gonna be okie-dokie! However, I've forgotten MINE is uh-kind of a moot point! 

Cyclist #1: Gross! 

Cyclist #2: You cannot be serious! 

Matt Foley: I just wish you two dolls would bring it DOWN A NOTCH! Now that you're on the bike, next thing you're gonna want to do.......is take a little bit of a rest. You know what I mean, just get your breath a little bit, and make sure you still got your bearings. You'll find that just getting on the bike is gonna make you weak. [ he starts panting in fatigue ] Okay! Let's start pedaling everybody! 

[ He starts pedaling, and the others follow ] 

Matt Foley: Now, a nice brisk base to start off with! Okay, not that brisk. [ he slows down ] Okay, a little less brisk! Low on the brisk! Slow it down here. Okay, stop, stop, stop right here! 

[ Matt gets off the bike, and walks to his coffee pot ] 

Matt Foley: Okay, now it's time to take a little bit of a drink-skee-poo! Whoo! 

[ He attempts to take a drink, but the majority of the coffee spills onto his face and down his shirt ] 

Matt Foley: Whoa whoa! 

Cyclist #1: Uhh, while you take your "coffee break", can we continue pedaling because we are all paying for this class? 

Matt Foley: [ spitting out coffee, very upset ] SHUT YOUR PIPEHOLE, MISSY! 

Evan: [ fighting off Matt who is trying to get back on the bike ] All right, look Matt. Take it easy! Look, this is not gonna work out! I'm gonna have to ask you to get out of here. 

Matt Foley: Back off Padre! I'm not going anywhere! That locker room downstairs is the closest thing I've had to a home in fifteen years! 

Evan: Well I'm sorry, but I'm gonna have to ask you to get the hell out! 

Matt Foley: [ getting on the bike ] All right, all right, all right, I'll pedal! Let's all pedal everybody, make Evan happy! Here we go, pedaling away! All right everybody, you're on the road! Look over to the right. It's your first wife, Linda! High tail it out of there because you owe her three years' child support! Keep pedaling. All right, let's pull into Seven-Eleven and buy a microwave burrito! Okay, we're back on the road, there's your son's dorm! Let's sneak in, steal his student loan check, cash it, and head out lookin' for ASIAN HOOKERS! Cause if there's one thing Matt likes, it's HONG-KONG FUEY, ha-ha! Ohhhh yeah! 

[ As he says this, the bike malfunctions, breaks apart, and starts rolling down the room through a wall with Matt still aboard ] 

Evan: Oh my God! 

Matt Foley: All right, I've taught you people all I can. I gotta move it into karate class, Evan. 

[ He walks through the broken wall into a karate class with two martial arts teachers ] 

Matt Foley: All right, boys! First about martial arts is that I'm thrice divorced, and I live in a van down by the river! 


Submitted by: Justin Chilinski 





SNL Transcripts


----------



## daddyoh70

On the original topic of whining. I finally took the time to figure it out, and I can only rep 5 people in a 24 hour period  I'm still trying to get caught up on people who wished me a happy birthday back on Nov. 3rd  Good thing they don't have a rep collection agency here or I'd be getting my rep repo'd


----------



## Windom Earle

Yes...his name surfaced in a song on Weird Al Yankovic's "Straight Outta' Lynwood" Righteous! Groovy! Kthx  Random rep to Daddy-oh because he is rockin' 

View attachment 300px-Weird_Al_-_Album_-_Straight_Outta_Lynwood_(2006).jpg


----------



## Windom Earle

....is made of *WIN!* 

View attachment 119170539067722.jpg


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *that's weird...I needed 1000 pts to get my 2nd GOLDIE HAWN (as susannah says)*



I shall rep you just as soon as I can. Never fear.


----------



## Fascinita

daddyoh70 said:


> Good thing they don't have a rep collection agency here or I'd be getting my rep repo'd



My collection agents tell me that your rep bill is now considered Paid in Full.

Now go out and spend some rep and get this economy moving. You owe it to your country.


----------



## imfree

I need to trade some of this useless stored-up Rep
for some that I can give out to others!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Does it ever really, truly, surely PISS anyone else off when they cannot rep all the people they want to at one dang time??????  :doh:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does it ever really, truly, surely PISS anyone else off when they cannot rep all the people they want to at one dang time??????  :doh:



It really does, Greenie! It gives me
the worst damned case of Rep
anxiety, besides!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> It really does, Greenie! It gives me
> the worst damned case of Rep
> anxiety, besides!!!



Yes, that's it! Especially when you feel you OWE someone rep...and you get scared you will forget to go back to that post :doh:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes, that's it! Especially when you feel you OWE someone rep...and you get scared you will forget to go back to that post :doh:


 
That's it EXACTLY, GEF, and it drives my ADD
ChiaHead self up the wall!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Rep anger management is the key. Sure, we get anxious and pissed off. But tomorrow is another day, with fresh whine and new links to click on. 

_*fires warning shot up into ceiling, busting a chandelier*_



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does it ever really, truly, surely PISS anyone else off when they cannot rep all the people they want to at one dang time??????  :doh:





imfree said:


> It really does, Greenie! It gives me
> the worst damned case of Rep
> anxiety, besides!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes, that's it! Especially when you feel you OWE someone rep...and you get scared you will forget to go back to that post :doh:





imfree said:


> That's it EXACTLY, GEF, and it drives my ADD
> ChiaHead self up the wall!!!


----------



## mergirl

yessum.. i get rep anxiety and then i get so anxious i forget to rep at all!! i wish that the rep you didnt use for one day got passed over to the next.. that would be great!


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> Rep anger management is the key. Sure, we get anxious and pissed off. But tomorrow is another day, with fresh whine and new links to click on.
> 
> _*fires warning shot up into ceiling, busting a chandelier*_



There's no anger in this, SantaClear, 
it's just this rep ullsive rep system
in these forums, that's all.


----------



## Victim

When you have rep left over at the end of the day, just rep someone you KNOW is going to post something reppable later on, then after they post, reply that they have been repped in advance.


----------



## daddyoh70

Fascinita said:


> *My collection agents tell me that your rep bill is now considered Paid in Full.*
> 
> Now go out and spend some rep and get this economy moving. You owe it to your country.



Well that's one less thing to worry about. Now if I could just get these big thugs with "Lala City" tattooed across their knuckles off my back, I'd be able to rest so much easier


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Where do I sign up for Reps Anger management??? I am so in need of a meeting !!!


This is one of those days I want to rep you all and I can't !



Santaclear said:


> Rep anger management is the key. Sure, we get anxious and pissed off. But tomorrow is another day, with fresh whine and new links to click on.
> 
> _*fires warning shot up into ceiling, busting a chandelier*_


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does it ever really, truly, surely PISS anyone else off when they cannot rep all the people they want to at one dang time??????  :doh:


*sigh* 
So many rep-worthy comments, so little rep.
This, of course, is one of them.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> Rep anger management is the key. Sure, we get anxious and pissed off. But tomorrow is another day, with fresh whine and new links to click on.
> 
> _*fires warning shot up into ceiling, busting a chandelier*_



Come to think of it, a responsible person would not
fire a shot indoors, this is NOT a firing range! I
think you have anger issues, too. You really should
unload that weapon and put it away. You've already
caused property damage and you'll probably be 
arrested when officer Hossenscheisser gets here!

*Any day without human injury, property damage,
or an arrest, is a good day-Edgar


----------



## Victim

I'm trying to see if my rep can stay ahead of my number of postings. 


Of course, this post isn't helping...


----------



## Victim

I wish it were possible to rep a rep comment. Some have been gems in their own right.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Victim said:


> I wish it were possible to rep a rep comment. Some have been gems in their own right.



*congrats on the NEW CAN!!!
actually there is a thread in THE lOUNGE for your favorite rep comments...*


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *congrats on the NEW CAN!!!
> actually there is a thread in THE lOUNGE for your favorite rep comments...*


*
here's da link...*
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24888


----------



## Tad

There is one advantage to the 'you must spread around some rep....' messages (and associated rule): It really does highlight those people who whom it seems you always want to rep. The second or third time in a couple of weeks that I can't rep the same person it begins to finally sink in "Hey, I _really_ tend to like what this person says, I should keep an eye out for their posts!" (yah, I need something that obvious most of the time)


----------



## Victim

When does the first light green can show up?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Victim said:


> When does the first light green can show up?



I don't remember. I know at one point in this thread I was whining about 750 points, but I don't remember if I was waiting for a light green can or not. I am pretty sure it is before 900 though.


----------



## imfree

Please, People!, I'm at 2833 and entering rep
3K's atmosphere at excessive speed! If y'all
don't let me slow down, I'll either burn up 
during entry or crash-land! Help!!!


----------



## Shosh

Here is the thread Lulu.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ok, I think I get the rep thing now! Thanks all! :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> Here is the thread Lulu.



Found it thanks!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Please, People!, I'm at 2833 and entering rep
> 3K's atmosphere at excessive speed! If y'all
> don't let me slow down, I'll either burn up
> during entry or crash-land! Help!!!



imfree, Congrats on the 2nd GOLDIE!!!! 2833  You're totally kicking my butt in rep now. I'm sitting at 2717, I did find that having a birthday is a good way to get lots of rep though. Maybe if I changed my birthday once a week in my profile, I'd get more rep


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> imfree, Congrats on the 2nd GOLDIE!!!! 2833  You're totally kicking my butt in rep now. I'm sitting at 2717, I did find that having a birthday is a good way to get lots of rep though. Maybe if I changed my birthday once a week in my profile, I'd get more rep



Thanks, DaddyOh, seriously, it caught me by surprise! 
I wasn't even looking as I blasted by and didn't even
notice until you pointed it out! Thanks, Everyone!!!

I guess putting the words "Big-Time Rep-Whore" in my
profile really worked!!!


----------



## imfree

2883 and DAMN!!!, it's getting HOT in here! C'mon
baby hold it together one more minute!!! We're
about to splash-down in nice, cold WATER!!!


----------



## Tad

Hey, my last post in here garnered two rep comments, for whatever reason....which seem to have put me over the edge to three yellow cans. The 'whines' thread strikes again!


----------



## SMA413

Hmmm... I haven't whined lately. 

So, um, yeah...

Rep me or I'll steal your milk money. lol


----------



## ~da rev~

+1 Post Count!!


----------



## Mishty

I still don't get all of this shit...
I mean it took months to get my fith, days for the 3rd and 2 years for my second..... 

Now I've got 5 cans, and I hate odd numbers. :happy:


----------



## ~da rev~

400th POST!!!!


Better make it a good one...

Uh...UHHHH.....

Dammit.


----------



## Aireman

O.K. it ain't much but it's all I've got! 199 points. When does the next can hit? I just can't seem to be funny enuff to get that last point!


----------



## Victim

Aireman said:


> O.K. it ain't much but it's all I've got! 199 points. When does the next can hit? I just can't seem to be funny enuff to get that last point!



You've got so little rep, it's uncanny.


----------



## washburn

FROZEEEEEN PEEEEEEEECKLLLLLLLLLES
Thats all i have to say about these shennanigans here, this thread needs more dancing Red Bulls, Monkeys with Guns and Angry Mobs.​


----------



## SMA413

Did someone say something about angry mobs...?


----------



## washburn

SMA413 said:


> Did someone say something about angry mobs...?



YAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! LETS LIGHT IT UP!!!!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I would totally love to take a picture of my ass for you all to kiss or kick I love to give ummmm options however sadly my ass is sad and before you kissed it you would want to pop the zit on it.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

chunkeymonkey said:


> I would totally love to take a picture of my ass for you all to kiss or kick I love to give ummmm options however sadly my ass is sad and before you kissed it you would want to pop the zit on it.



I'm definitely in the "kiss" category. You are so effing sexy.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Lilly ...you gave me my 3rd can! Thanks !:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SMA413 said:


> Did someone say something about angry mobs...?




Your picture is so..................hot


----------



## SMA413

Thanks GEF, but you know, I do more than just post hot pics. 

lol


----------



## washburn

I say this place needs to get a little more spicy....


----------



## Windom Earle

The Devil's own chicken...7 feet, 400 pounds of enraged poultry! Any chance I find to post this picture, I readily jump at and have been doing so here for years...it just rocks and deserves totally awesome reppage!!!:blush: 

View attachment wrestler_06_01.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Windom Earle said:


> The Devil's own chicken...7 feet, 400 pounds of enraged poultry! Any chance I find to post this picture, I readily jump at and have been doing so here for years...it just rocks and deserves totally awesome reppage!!!:blush:



I can't rep you yet. But you do have even more of my adoration than you already had. And I didn't think I had any more to give......:wubu::wubu:


----------



## imfree

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I can't rep you yet. But you do have even more of my adoration than you already had. And I didn't think I had any more to give......:wubu::wubu:



Gott'im for ya', my doctor friend.


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I can't rep you yet. But you do have even more of my adoration than you already had. And I didn't think I had any more to give......:wubu::wubu:



I got him too. Everybody needs chicken rep.


----------



## daddyoh70

washburn said:


> Thats all i have to say about these shennanigans here, this thread needs more dancing Red Bulls, Monkeys with Guns and Angry Mobs.​



Would you settle for Monkeys with Guns, Angry Mobs and A Giant Cock?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

There are soooo many monkey pictures to rep and it's been longer than 24 hours!!!!!!!!

And we now have pictures of monkey puppets and this is important!!! Curse you rep system.!!!!!Curse you.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> Gott'im for ya', my doctor friend.





Melian said:


> I got him too. Everybody needs chicken rep.



Thanks folks.:bow:

And yes, Melian, everyone DOES need chicken rep.


----------



## washburn

REP HIM! THE LIMITER!! THE LIMITER!!


----------



## washburn

EVERYONE WITH A MONKEY BUTLER HOLLER "SHAPOOPY!"


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Washburn and Daddyoh, 

The more you post, the more my frustration at my rep predicament grows. please quit taunting me. 

Dr. P
(rep impotent)


----------



## washburn

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG ROFLMFAO


----------



## washburn

Maybe the limiter program is feeling frustrated like good old Jay here,




and it needs a little hanky spanky:




Then the limiter might get a little relief and be nicer to all the reppers out there


----------



## daddyoh70

washburn said:


> Maybe the limiter program is feeling frustrated like good old Jay here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it needs a little hanky spanky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the limiter might get a little relief and be nicer to all the reppers out there



Nothing to see here people, please move along!!!


----------



## imfree

Well, Guys, I crash landed on Rep-3K, at 3015! 
Thanks everybody!

Daddy Oh, do I see you with a second Goldie?!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Well, Guys, I crash landed on Rep-3K, at 3015!
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Daddy Oh, do I see you with a second Goldie?!



Good looking out imfree. (I owe it all to the lovely and talented Fascinita, thank you Fasc)! :bow: 
I'm starting to think you broke into the rep bank and are just dishing it out to yourself  You're accumulating rep at a phenomenal rate  I'm starting to think that you may actually be one of those Rep Gods that we hear so much about... hmmmmmmm. I got my eye on you imfree


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Good looking out imfree. (I owe it all to the lovely and talented Fascinita, thank you Fasc)! :bow:
> I'm starting to think you broke into the rep bank and are just dishing it out to yourself  You're accumulating rep at a phenomenal rate  I'm starting to think that you may actually be one of those Rep Gods that we hear so much about... hmmmmmmm. I got my eye on you imfree



The Goldie Rep Rule: Rep unto others as you would
have others rep unto you.

Here's how I do it:

!) Write funny, witty, or insightful posts.

2) Rep the rep gods. (I got lucky and hit 
a few, now they rep back generously.)

3) Come to the rep whines thread and
whore, beg, and perform for rep!

No rep theft required, and after seeing
how badly copper thieves get burned,
I wouldn't dare steal live rep!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Happy Thanksgiving people.......... times have turned.






Haha and George has something to whine about now...... The turkey just confirmed what some have been thinking .........


----------



## washburn

NOW BEGINS THE NEW AGE AS REP WHINES GETS ITS 1001st POST!



​


----------



## Mathias

Do you have to have a certain amount of rep to get another light green can?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattS19 said:


> Do you have to have a certain amount of rep to get another light green can?



I believe the light green cans come from each additional 250 points......if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> NOW BEGINS THE NEW AGE AS REP WHINES GETS ITS 1001st POST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This new age better be heavy on the gun toting monkeys, that's all I have to say.


----------



## washburn

There will be more than monkey with guns....




LOBSTER KNIFE FIGHTS!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## washburn

....and monkeys with BIGGER GUNS!!!



​


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> There will be more than monkey with guns....
> LOBSTER KNIFE FIGHTS!!!!!!!!!





washburn said:


> ....and monkeys with BIGGER GUNS!!!



Oh......this new age kicks ass!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## ladle

46 points!?!?!
46 worthless points?
I wish this was golf where the lowest score won!
Then I'd be more awesome than Tiger!


----------



## washburn

Squirrels can have guns too!!!


----------



## washburn

.....Or birds with teeth!!!



​


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> Squirrels can have guns too!!!



OK, now I'm in love, but I can't decide if it's with you or the squirrel. One for each of you.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## washburn

We cant be forgetting ninja chickens...




or hamsters with guns...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> We cant be forgetting ninja chickens...



Oh God! I feel another message board marriage proposal coming on.......
(I hope Rabbit won't mind.)


----------



## washburn

sorry, i'm taken, but the squirrels number is 555-8965  (unless you were talkin about the chicken, he's single, but he plays for the other team.)


----------



## washburn

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and fear...fear and surprise.... Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency.... Our *three* weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.... Our *four*...no... *Amongst* our weapons.... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surprise.... I'll come in again.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> sorry, i'm taken, but the squirrels number is 555-8965  (unless you were talkin about the chicken, he's single, but he plays for the other team.)



Too bad about the chicken.  With all respect to the squirrel, the way to this girl's heart is definitely through ninja chickens.


----------



## Windom Earle

Woodchuck with missle launcher plus.....Dramatic Prairie Dog, Star Wars Style!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiloZd1H4ow

I know Dr. Marshall's heart lies with the chickens, but I am a Prairie Dog, Marmot and Woodchuck kinda' guy, sniff, sniff...sigh..... 

View attachment woodchuck.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Windom Earle said:


> Woodchuck with missle launcher plus.....Dramatic Prairie Dog, Star Wars Style!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiloZd1H4ow
> 
> I know Dr. Marshall's heart lies with the chickens, but I am a Prairie Dog, Marmot and Woodchuck kinda' guy, sniff, sniff...sigh.....



This really is the best thread ever.........


----------



## WillSpark

Ah, the life of a chicken thug.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I think I might actually die of rep frustration. There's just never enough to give......


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

WillSpark said:


> Ah, the life of a chicken thug.



yeah, the fact the the chickens are packing is totally not even the wrong part here

everyone knows that a Red Sox fan and a Yankee fan wielding firearms would totally be pointing them at each other. No question.


----------



## Santaclear

It's a sign the thread's getting pretty rough when even the chickens are packing.


----------



## Mathias

Is there a way to see all of the reputation you've ever gotten?


----------



## SMA413

Unfortunately, no... which is too bad cuz I've had some GREAT rep comments that are long gone now.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

This is serious people. The rep system for the last three days has only let me rep ONE PERSON per day!!!!!  Has this ever happened to anyone else, where your ability to rep goes down all of a sudden? Is it just temporary?


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I have a request from all of those who feel the need to make me happy...... Since there is no super duper rep retreival I would like to have the funniest rep lines ever. Ohhhh Ya I will take negative ones to . They tend to make respond back in a well snarky rep way. Then knowing what I know now I want to start my own rep archive.... Ok I am starting to sound creepy and a bit needy with a pinch of whining. Thanks for all the great times. 

I also want to wish you all a HAPPY THANKSGIVING and as a Thankful person I am Happy to be in the same thread with all of you.


----------



## washburn

is it just me or is this freakin weird.....


----------



## washburn

same with these....Really freakin wierd...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I like the baby hands, Washburn.....

Dad better watch it though.....someone's going to tell him to feed that baby in the toilet soon........


----------



## JiminOR

Nice Frohike nipples!


----------



## washburn

More freakin weird shit...























*(name this man and i will rep you if the limiter is off of my ass.)*


----------



## Santaclear

You've done well on the pic amuse-ometer, washburn.


----------



## crice7

ummm what's "rep"?

how n00bish of me... *harmonica solo*


----------



## AshleyEileen

This picture perplexes me.


----------



## crice7

Hm i see three couples in that photograph. (that girl with the pole is probably having the most fun )


----------



## theronin23

AshleyEileen said:


> This picture perplexes me.




I feel bad for the poor fifth wheel over in the right hand corner there....poor lil tyke...nobody to give her a good reaming.


----------



## pdgujer148

washburn said:


> (name this man and i will rep you if the limiter is off of my ass.)



I want to say JC, but the correct answer is Bill Hicks!


----------



## WillSpark

I don't know. Looks to me like the one on the pole is having the most fun, or the least, those asians have such adverse facial expressions.


----------



## Victim

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, the fact the the chickens are packing is totally not even the wrong part here
> 
> everyone knows that a Red Sox fan and a Yankee fan wielding firearms would totally be pointing them at each other. No question.



These chickens aren't afraid to go against the expectations of society.

They have nuggets.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I have you now !




Never mess with this !






This is a special something for those who need it


----------



## furious styles

washburn said:


> *(name this man and i will rep you if the limiter is off of my ass.)*



that's bill hicks, one of the finest comedic minds ever.

[edit] oops, i just saw P's post. beaten again! NEXT TIME GADGET


----------



## imfree

3102, woo-hoo, c'moooooooooon 4k!!!!


----------



## theronin23

imfree said:


> 3102, woo-hoo, c'moooooooooon 4k!!!!



omg...really? you post whore!


----------



## washburn




----------



## washburn

I think this discovery here should be one of the top ten coolest things on the net right now http://prankdialer.com/call.php, it's way too much fun, trust me....


----------



## imfree

I'll give rep for Christmas, you can count on me,
I'll get rep for Christmas, if only in my dreams.


----------



## TraciJo67

washburn said:


> I think this discovery here should be one of the top ten coolest things on the net right now http://prankdialer.com/call.php, it's way too much fun, trust me....



I visited the site. Not too interested in the prank dialer, but I've got to make this my own: 

_________________________________
|.......................................| ||\____
|......... STFU TRUCK.............| ||''''|'''''''\__,
|_________..... ___________ |_||__|____||
'(@)'(@)'(@)''''''''''''''''''''''*|(@)(@)****|(@) *


----------



## RentonBob

washburn said:


>



Holy crap!! Did we just get Rick rolled!! :bow:


----------



## washburn

I think its about time to unleash some rep zombies...


----------



## Victim

Thanks to a couple of recent reps by some with mega-rep power, I now have a light green can. 

Which is good, I can use a Mountain Dew about now...


----------



## daddyoh70

Wow, I just learned that the rep I give is worth a whopping 7 rep points! imfree, you're pulling away from me with the rep like Secretariat at the Belmont  I'm sitting at 2914. I've only been repped 3 times this month. You are truly a Rep Master and I humbly bow to your awesome Reptitude :bow:


----------



## washburn

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I just learned that the rep I give is worth a whopping 7 rep points! imfree, you're pulling away from me with the rep like Secretariat at the Belmont  I'm sitting at 2914. I've only been repped 3 times this month. You are truly a Rep Master and I humbly bow to your awesome Reptitude :bow:



this clip says it all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MegT6TNm3mE
so does this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfp7FbsnsbU&feature=related


----------



## washburn

4:30 am.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I just learned that the rep I give is worth a whopping 7 rep points! imfree, you're pulling away from me with the rep like Secretariat at the Belmont  I'm sitting at 2914. I've only been repped 3 times this month. You are truly a Rep Master and I humbly bow to your awesome Reptitude :bow:


*
Hey (((DADDYOH))) how do you know what your rep is worth 
inquiring minds want to know?*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Can someone please give that link again that shows what your rep is worth? I cannot remember where it is.....:doh:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can someone please give that link again that shows what your rep is worth? I cannot remember where it is.....:doh:



See if this'll do it!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> See if this'll do it!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php



*thanks(((imfree)))) not sure how you get there....but I have 7pts rep now too...is that the max?*


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks(((imfree)))) not sure how you get there....but I have 7pts rep now too...is that the max?*



Thank for the link imfree, I don't know how to get there either, I just have the link saved to my favorites. HD some of the big hitters like Tina, Santaclear and Lilly are worth at least 10 points, maybe more.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank for the link imfree, I don't know how to get there either, I just have the link saved to my favorites. HD some of the big hitters like Tina, Santaclear and Lilly are worth at least 10 points, maybe more.




You're welcome, Guys. Mine are 9 points, Santa is 13, maybe 17.
I sure love it(hint) when that RepMeister reps me!

At 3154, I'm headed for 4k. 4k in '09!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> You're welcome, Guys. Mine are 9 points, Santa is 13, maybe 17.
> I sure love it(hint) when that RepMeister reps me!
> 
> At 3154, I'm headed for 4k. 4k in '09!



Santa has to be more than 17.......


----------



## Fascinita

For the love of _InsertNameOfDeityHere_. I am serious.

I am tired of seeing three gold cans on my rep register. For _InsertNameForLocationOfTheAfterlifeHere_'s sake! Someone get me out of three-can territory and into four-can.

Oh, alright. I'll even take TWO cans... Anything but three. I've been stuck on three for months.

Is there a way to _subtract_ rep?


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> For the love of _InsertNameOfDeityHere_. I am serious.
> 
> I am tired of seeing three gold cans on my rep register. For _InsertNameForLocationOfTheAfterlifeHere_'s sake! Someone get me out of three-can territory and into four-can.
> 
> Oh, alright. I'll even take TWO cans... Anything but three. I've been stuck on three for months.
> 
> Is there a way to _subtract_ rep?



I'd help ya' if I could, but I popped the rep gauge real
hard three times, and it's still stuck on "0" rep for
Facinita. Sorry!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's alright Edgar....her fairy rep mother took care of her


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's alright Edgar....her fairy rep mother took care of her



Ooooooh.... Sparkly, brand new rep. :happy:

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## sweet&fat

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I just learned that the rep I give is worth a whopping 7 rep points! imfree, you're pulling away from me with the rep like Secretariat at the Belmont  I'm sitting at 2914. I've only been repped 3 times this month. You are truly a Rep Master and I humbly bow to your awesome Reptitude :bow:



Thank you, daddyoh, for returning rep. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Mathias

I finally surpassed the 900 rep mark today! :happy:


----------



## furious styles

i've been in a pretty decent rep rut as of late.


----------



## Fascinita

MattS19 said:


> I finally surpassed the 900 rep mark today! :happy:





mfdoom said:


> i've been in a pretty decent rep rut as of late.



Somebody please give these two young gents a little ole rep for me?

I'll be grateful to ya.


----------



## WillSpark

I....*raises finger*


....am unimpressive apparently. 

One can and a whopping three reps! Heck yeah!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Wait... so is this totally a thread where people ask for reputation!?


I gotta get in on this... I only got two cans... wait that sounds dirty. Well, not dirty, cuz most girls have two cans. xP


----------



## Love.Metal

I'm totally waitin' on my third can...'cuz I think I should have it.

I mean...if I'm doing "more than just posting hot pics"...then I deserve a can!!

Or a cookie.


Or somethin'


I'm just sayin.


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Wait... so is this totally a thread where people ask for reputation!?
> 
> 
> I gotta get in on this... I only got two cans... wait that sounds dirty. Well, not dirty, cuz most girls have two cans. xP



Got you 



Love.Metal said:


> I'm totally waitin' on my third can...'cuz I think I should have it.
> 
> I mean...if I'm doing "more than just posting hot pics"...then I deserve a can!!
> 
> Or a cookie.
> 
> 
> Or somethin'
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin.



Got you 



Fascinita said:


> Somebody please give these two young gents a little ole rep for me?
> 
> I'll be grateful to ya.



Couldn't get you, yet 
Life must be hard for the highly-reppable.


----------



## Esther

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I gotta get in on this... I only got two cans... wait that sounds dirty. Well, not dirty, cuz most girls have two cans. xP




!!! Hahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Somebody please give these two young gents a little ole rep for me?
> 
> I'll be grateful to ya.



The fairy rep mother strikes again.....they were my last for 24 hours blah blah


----------



## WillSpark

Big thank you shout-out to Love.Metal!

Whoo-hoo! 4 reps! I'm moving on up! 

(Go figure 3 are from this thread, two being from the gangsta' chicken pic)


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The fairy rep mother strikes again.....they were my last for 24 hours blah blah



You're good with that wand!

:bow:


----------



## washburn

guárdese del tacos del asesino, buscarán abajo su batidor de huevo y pillarán su tazón de fuente de tocador si usted no da la reputación abundante


----------



## washburn

this makes me wanna rock out.


----------



## pdgujer148

I went home early yesterday (1:00PM) and went to bed. Totally sick. I woke up a 11:00PM, answered some emails, and went back to bed. I woke about 10:00 AM. Noisy outside.

I go into my bathroom, start the tub, use the toilet, flush, and then leave the room to pick up a fresh towel from the basket of unfolded clothes that is in my living room. I make a brief detour to my bedroom to find my reading glasses and a book. I go back to the bathroom.

The toilet is overflowing. Everything that you would think would be in a stopped up toilet is flowing over the rim. I drop the towel and make a dam before the water can hit the carpet in the hallway. I reach behind the toilet and turn the flow control thing. I forget the "righty tighty; lefty loosey" rule and turn the control left. Even more water comes out. I turn the control right and the water slows and stops.

Now I have about a quarter inch of water and whatnot on the floor. I have a stupid cello squeeze mop--hardly appropriate to the situation. So, I find a couple cotton shirts that are too small for me and start soaking the mess out and wringing the excess liquid into the tub. This takes about ten minutes.

The floor is damp and gross. I dig out the cello mop, some bleach, and a rag. I scour the entire bathroom. 

Advice: Bleach fumes and colds do not compliment one another. 

I place a fan in the doorway and wait 20 minutes for the room to dry and defumigate. 

I take a shower and scrub myself raw with a loofah and antibacterial soap.

I dry off and decide to go to Walgreen's and buy a plunger (I have some "As Seen on TV" pump based plunger that my mother bought me years ago--it works great until you release the suction and your toilet explodes all over you--low tech is better). 

I dress, grab my keys, coat, and wallet and walk out to the parking lot. I notice a piece of paper wedged into my outside door handle. I ignore it.

The parking lot is completely empty.

It takes me a second to comprehend what is going on. Did I go out the wrong door? Perhaps Jesus had visited in the night for the Automotive Rapture? WTF?

I trudge back into the building, go upstairs, and pull the piece of paper from my door handle.

Somewhere after the time I got home the complex managers had issued a snow cleanup (for three inches of snow!) warning. 

Any cars still in the West lost will be towed at the owner's expense.

So, I trudge to the management building.

[Warning. You are about to read about me acting like a douche.]

In progress...

"We're sorry, but we feel that you had adequate notice."
"You gave less than 10 hours notice."
"More like 13 hours. 12 hours notice is what we promise. I'm sorry, those are the rules. If you would like to check your contract."
"I can't believe this. You live in my building, you know what my car looks like. Couldn't you have tried calling first?"
"I am sorry. All I knew was that there were still cars in the lot. So, I called the towing company."
"Bullshit. You can see the lot from this office."
"You don't have to take that tone."
"You're right. .... Quick story. I used to live in downtown Sait Paul. My girlfriend at the time went out of town. Left her Bug in the parking ramp. We both forgot that the ramp was scheduled for a cleaning. The Building Manager called at least three different people until she got me and gave me ten minutes to move the car. She was a good manager. You are a lousy building manager."
(stares)
"Are you done?"
"Sure."
"Ok, well, your car is at Southview Towing. If you want I can provide you with a Google map."
"Fine."
"Here ya go! Again, we are so sorry about any inconvenience this has caused you."
"Sure. (sneer) Happy Holidays."
"You too!"

[I admit it; she defeated me.]

I go home and 411 a local cab company. I make arrangements. I wait 15 minutes. The cab company calls and informs me that they don't have a driver in my area. He gives me other numbers to call. The next guy doesn't have any drivers. The third company does.

The driver arrives. First thing out of his mouth:

"Going to the impound? You get a DUI or something?"
"What? No! Why would you say that?"
"REEELLLAAXXX man. I can see the lot. Fuckers nabbed your car. Second trip here this morning. Just thought I would make a joke. You get your shit jacked you need a little humor. (crazy hippie grin, rolling of eyes, goofy laugh). Ok, let's get your baby back."

We waste about $8.00 looking for an ATM (impound accepts cash only) and then head off to get my car. The driver explains why he hates Styx (they're pussies), and why UPS drivers only take right turns (saves time). The fare ends up being $14.00. I pass him a $20 and tell him to keep it.

The impound clerk is too nice to be mad at. He keeps saying. "Sorry this happened so close to the Holidays. Sorry, I can't find the slip. Sorry, the slip was still in the cab. Total will be $168.00, sorry. $12.00 change--sorry, I only have ones. The car is over there. Kinda cramped, sorry."

Then I went to work...

Pity Rep Please


----------



## washburn

I would rep ya mang, but the limiter is on my ass, SOMEBODY!!! GET SOME REP OVER HERE!!!


----------



## imfree

washburn said:


> I would rep ya mang, but the limiter is on my ass, SOMEBODY!!! GET SOME REP OVER HERE!!!



I've already given him an Epitome Of Bad Day Rep!


----------



## Mishty

Okay I'm confused.

So, I've only got 6 cans, but in the last 2 weeks I've got a hundred points of rep, with no can change... 

6 cans and almot a 1000 rep points.
This stuff is like radio instructions...

BUT, the little title has changed AND I can make Polls now....

All this is effin crazy, and I've given up on 'tryin to understand.


----------



## WillSpark

"WillSpark can now change their title"

....

FINALLY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Missblueyedeath said:


> Okay I'm confused.
> 
> So, I've only got 6 cans, but in the last 2 weeks I've got a hundred points of rep, with no can change...
> 
> 6 cans and almot a 1000 rep points.
> This stuff is like radio instructions...
> 
> BUT, the little title has changed AND I can make Polls now....
> 
> All this is effin crazy, and I've given up on 'tryin to understand.



100 points to get the dark green cans.....250 to get the glowing green cans...if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

In the words of a great man: "Give me rep or give me death!"


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater. 

If you give her REP, She'll give you REP with love.


If you give her sperm, shell give you a baby. 


If you give her a house, shell give you a home. 


If you give her groceries, shell give you a meal. 


If you give her a smile, shell give you her heart. 


She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. 


So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of shit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

washburn said:


> I would rep ya mang, but the limiter is on my ass, SOMEBODY!!! GET SOME REP OVER HERE!!!



I got him.....AND had enough left over to return some rep from this thread, too


----------



## washburn

It is time for the limiter to evolve I think, I think using the rep system would be great if you could rep more people in a day, the amount of people you can rep a day proportionate to your rep score, or cans and the number of people you have to rep in between repping the same people Inversely proprtionate to your rep score with a after a high rep score, something like this:

1 can, 10 people a day 20 people before repping same poster
2 cans 10 people a day 15 people before repping same poster
3 cans, 12 people a day 15 people before repping same poster
4 cans, 14 people a day 15 people before repping same poster
5 cans, 15 people a day 15 people before repping same poster
6 cans, 15 people a day 10 people before repping same poster
7 cans, 17 people a day 10 people before repping same poster
8 cans, 19 people a day 10 people before repping same poster
9 cans, 20 people a day 10 people before repping same poster

anything higher then that would cause rep anarchy so I think that would be a decent limiter. now lets get out our pitchforks and torches and make the voice of the rep whines be heard!! anybody with me??


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

washburn said:


> now lets get out our pitchforks and torches and make the voice of the rep whines be heard!! anybody with me??



Lights torch........


----------



## imfree

I got my PA system out of mothballs and fired it up.
It can run off a car battery and does 100 W into a
pair of column speakers. That puppy's loud, too!


----------



## imfree

Damn, if it ain't just like gas prices, they created an artificial Rep
shortage just to get Rep prices up, that's what it is!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*OK...going for shameless here.. I want bday rep  !!!!

I am off to meet CAMMY for lunch in Ft Myers....from this board...what an awesome day, after months and months of emailing!!! face to face *


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...going for shameless here.. I want bday rep  !!!!
> 
> I am off to meet CAMMY for lunch in Ft Myers....from this board...what an awesome day, after months and months of emailing!!! face to face *




Happy birthday! I sent you a rep-present


----------



## thatgirl08

When when when do I get my second light green box?! I'm up to 960-something points.


----------



## Fascinita

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...going for shameless here.. I want bday rep  !!!!
> *


*

Happy birthday! Can't rep you again yet. Would someone give this lovely lady some birthday rep for me? I will be happy to pass it back to you.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Happy birthday! Can't rep you again yet. Would someone give this lovely lady some birthday rep for me? I will be happy to pass it back to you.




I got her earlier today


----------



## Mathias

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK...going for shameless here.. I want bday rep  !!!!
> 
> I am off to meet CAMMY for lunch in Ft Myers....from this board...what an awesome day, after months and months of emailing!!! face to face *



Gotcha!


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got her earlier today





MattS19 said:


> Gotcha!



You are both made of awesome. I have you on my "nice" list! Present in your stockings soon. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wow...never thought you all would be SOOOOOOOOOOO generous...
will get each and everyone back...guar=an-teed..
just gonna take some time...but
i made a list and am checking it twice....


shameless-ness is GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD*


----------



## radman

Its my Bday in 10 minutes and i was wondering if every body would be nice enough to give me some rep on my bday to.


----------



## 99Haints

I'm not sure I understand the system yet, but I think I'm only one point from can #2. Anybody wanna trade?


----------



## JiminOR

Solaranite said:


> I'm not sure I understand the system yet, but I think I'm only one point from can #2. Anybody wanna trade?


'

Well, let's just see, shall we?

One whole point... BLAMMO!

edit - Guess not. Better luck next time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

99Haints said:


> I'm not sure I understand the system yet, but I think I'm only one point from can #2. Anybody wanna trade?


*
nope...I repped you also....no 2nd can 

but all that b'day rep edged me into can #4

thanks AGAIn!!!!!!!! trying to hit you each up  *


----------



## 99Haints

Blast! I was wrong about the number, but I'm on the brink of it now. Thanks for the reps! I'll have to wait 24 hours to finish returning them, when I hopefully wake in a better world, with multiple cans.


----------



## Aireman

99Haints said:


> Blast! I was wrong about the number, but I'm on the brink of it now. Thanks for the reps! I'll have to wait 24 hours to finish returning them, when I hopefully wake in a better world, with multiple cans.



I'll rep you now... I have been at 199 for weeks looking for the 200th!


----------



## 99Haints

Aireman said:


> I'll rep you now... I have been at 199 for weeks looking for the 200th!



Thanks alot! You'll get it tommorrow for sure, if no one gets you sooner.


----------



## radman

I just reped both of you.


----------



## washburn

TAAAAAAAAAAACOOOOOOOOOOO
TAAAAAAAAAAAKOOOOOOOOOOO
The taco man gives out taco flavored rep!!!


----------



## 99Haints

Thanks everyone who caved to my pleading, all rep will be reciprocated. I was completely wrong about the points, but with the avalanche of it that I got from the good people here, I now know I'm actually four points from the can. Not that there's any way I'd be lame enough to make a second post asking for it, but you know, if someone gave me that final little push totally of their own initiative they would be ridiculously cool. :bow:


----------



## washburn

ok everyone, lets play repfrog, here are the rules

if you can rep the poster before you, rep them, then reply with something outlandish, for example: 

"my walls are paper thin and I hear my drunken neighbors barfing in the morning"

p.s. the outlandish part has to be outlandishly reppable though. if not give them a boonana


----------



## stan_der_man

I'll be honest with you guys... I'm way too tired from shoveling snow these past few days to sit here and dazzle you with my usual verbose bullshit in hopes of getting a few undeserved reppies from you bozos, so why don't you just send them my direction and save us all the hassle... seriously...



What gives...?


----------



## stan_der_man

washburn said:


> ok everyone, lets play repfrog, here are the rules
> 
> if you can rep the poster before you, rep them, then reply with something outlandish, for example:
> 
> "my walls are paper thin and I hear my drunken neighbors barfing in the morning"
> 
> p.s. the outlandish part has to be outlandishly reppable though. if not give them a boonana



I'm not gonna play jack shit, but I will send you some reppies as soon as my repper is working again... simply because of that banana picture if nothing else. :bow:




Carry on.


----------



## washburn

Rep the weary shoveler of frozen aqua, this be required! Curse the limiter!!


----------



## washburn

~Throwing old plastic neon fanny packs filled with mustard pickles at the limiter~
too many good people to rep and not enough permitted in a day...


----------



## stan_der_man

washburn said:


> Rep the weary shoveler of frozen aqua, this be required! Curse the limiter!!



Thanks for the support here Sideburn, but I can only give you one reppie, and it's gonna be for that banana of your's... so save it fella. Don't go wasting the bandwidth sucking up to me when you're only gonna get one rep out of it anyway... ya know what I'm sayin'...?  Keep workin' the crowd... eyes towards the audience... get to it...


Anyhoo... where waz I... Oh yeah... So um, where are the reppies for me already...!? I did receive one from a wonderful, beautiful, intelligent gal who apparently appreciates my whit, charm and humour...





... ehem... as should the rest of you...


So what's keepin' ya?




:blush:








... and yes... curse the limiter... whatever the hell that's all about.


----------



## stan_der_man

washburn said:


> ~Throwing old plastic neon fanny packs filled with mustard pickles at the limiter~
> too many good people to rep and not enough permitted in a day...



Eating too many pickles opens the flood gates of my limiter if you know what I'm sayin'...




... same with tomato sauce.


----------



## washburn

The limiter has been appeased, I can give out more taco flavored rep


----------



## stan_der_man

washburn said:


> The limiter has been appeased, I can give out more taco flavored rep



Banana flavored reps send your direction sir! :bow: My repper seems to be working now!


----------



## washburn

fa_man_stan said:


> Banana flavored reps send your direction sir! :bow: My repper seems to be working now!



methinks it was the fanny packs


----------



## Mathias

washburn said:


> TAAAAAAAAAAACOOOOOOOOOOO
> TAAAAAAAAAAAKOOOOOOOOOOO
> The taco man gives out taco flavored rep!!!



Gir is awesome!


----------



## WillSpark

MattS19 said:


> Gir is awesome!



True that.


----------



## stan_der_man

washburn said:


> methinks it was the fanny packs



I'm not into fanny packin'... me thinks not. Perhaps it was the pickles fresh out of the jar... 


Anyhoo... Thanks for the reppies all you kind peoples, pickle packin' or not! 






Carry on.


----------



## imfree

Hey Guys, don't know what to give your Dimmer friends
this Christmas? Give Rep, the gift that gives back! Like
a hug, you almost always get Rep when you give Rep!


----------



## Leesa

All I want is a little rep for Christmas.
and cookies!:eat2:


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Ok here is a question... For the first 5 correct answers I will rep with love.


What gets longer when pulled ?
Goes neatly between your boobs ?
inserts nicely into a hole ?
Works best when being jerked ?

Tis the season, Have a very Happy holiday.


----------



## RentonBob

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here is a question... For the first 5 correct answers I will rep with love.
> 
> 
> What gets longer when pulled ?
> Goes neatly between your boobs ?
> inserts nicely into a hole ?
> Works best when being jerked ?
> 
> Tis the season, Have a very Happy holiday.



A seatbelt


----------



## Leesa

Leesa said:


> All I want is a little rep for Christmas.
> and cookies!:eat2:



I got my fourth can for Christmas!  Thank you everyone. 
Merry, Merry!


----------



## stan_der_man

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here is a question... For the first 5 correct answers I will rep with love.
> 
> 
> What gets longer when pulled ?
> Goes neatly between your boobs ?
> inserts nicely into a hole ?
> Works best when being jerked ?
> 
> Tis the season, Have a very Happy holiday.





RentonBob said:


> A seatbelt


I was gonna say a rubber hose... seatbelt was my second guess... 



Leesa said:


> I got my fourth can for Christmas!  Thank you everyone.
> Merry, Merry!


Again, Merry Christmas to you Leesa, happy holidays to you Chunkeymonkey, RentonBob, Daddyoh and all the other kind folks who gave me reps... and yes... even to those folks who didn't give me squat... Santa knows who you are... wait until you see what's in your stockings...



... your feet... hee hee hee!


----------



## TraciJo67

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here is a question... For the first 5 correct answers I will rep with love.
> 
> 
> What gets longer when pulled ?
> Goes neatly between your boobs ?
> inserts nicely into a hole ?
> Works best when being jerked ?
> 
> Tis the season, Have a very Happy holiday.



Clearly, you're referring to a penis :bow:


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Sweet deal !!! I have to say its A seatbelt although Penis was on my mind the whole time.

Buckle up people and have a Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! reps of love are making the rounds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chunkeymonkey said:


> Sweet deal !!! I have to say its A seatbelt although Penis was on my mind the whole time.
> 
> Buckle up people and have a Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! reps of love are making the rounds.



It's okay...penis is on my mind all the time too


----------



## stan_der_man

chunkeymonkey said:


> Sweet deal !!! I have to say its A seatbelt although Penis was on my mind the whole time.
> 
> Buckle up people and have a Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! reps of love are making the rounds.



Well... arguably a penis is a rubber hose of sorts. So I wasn't that far off... :blush:


----------



## Shosh

I am still on only five gold cans. Pass the prozac.


----------



## Esther

Susannah said:


> I am still on only five gold cans. Pass the prozac.


On the fifth day of Christmas my true love gave to meeee
Fiiiiiive gooolden caaaans


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> I am still on only five gold cans. Pass the prozac.



I'm still trying to get my next green one!


----------



## Shosh

MattS19 said:


> I'm still trying to get my next green one!



You would have a thousand gold cans if I had anything to say about it.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> You would have a thousand gold cans if I had anything to say about it.



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: ((((((((Susannah)))))


----------



## Windom Earle

Now, as designated Fat Holy Man of the Dimensions Universe here (it is a rather large place, eh?) I feel it is my duty to set a high tone of moral fervor and ethical and tasteful comportment for Dimmers everywhere in this great World of ours. It is the responsibility of Fat Holy Men everywhere to serve as examples of dignity, honor and dutiful behavior! And...uhhhhh....oooooooh.......let's see here, uh, what was I rambling on about? Oh, the penis thing...that reminds that one of my friends from UC Santa Cruz told me a story one time about how a student-wag and prankster came to one of Norman O. Brown's lectures dressed as a giant penis...oh, the frivolity! Did I mention that I am a Fat Holy Man? See now, everything is just perky and OK! :wubu::blush::kiss2::smitten:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's okay...penis is on my mind all the time too


----------



## Shosh

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's okay...penis is on my mind all the time too



Wasn't that Priscilla's ode to Elvis? "Your wang was always on my mind! It was always on my mind!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Windom Earle said:


> Now, as designated Fat Holy Man of the Dimensions Universe here (it is a rather large place, eh?) I feel it is my duty to set a high tone of moral fervor and ethical and tasteful comportment for Dimmers everywhere in this great World of ours. It is the responsibility of Fat Holy Men everywhere to serve as examples of dignity, honor and dutiful behavior! And...uhhhhh....oooooooh.......let's see here, uh, what was I rambling on about? Oh, the penis thing...that reminds that one of my friends from UC Santa Cruz told me a story one time about how a student-wag and prankster came to one of Norman O. Brown's lectures dressed as a giant penis...oh, the frivolity! Did I mention that I am a Fat Holy Man? See now, everything is just perky and OK! :wubu::blush::kiss2::smitten:



I really tried to rep you for the giant penis suit......I really did.....  :kiss2: :smitten:



Oh and "perky" really did it for me too


----------



## WillSpark

"I'm waitin' on a new can."

As sung to the tune of current country single "waitin' on a woman"


----------



## cammy

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here is a question... For the first 5 correct answers I will rep with love.
> 
> 
> What gets longer when pulled ?
> Goes neatly between your boobs ?
> inserts nicely into a hole ?
> Works best when being jerked ?
> 
> Tis the season, Have a very Happy holiday.



I'm going with taffy...that's my answer and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## WillSpark

I'd like to thank my last three reppers for my post above! You knwo who you are. 

I have 93 points...does that mean 7 more to go or 107 more to go for a new can?


----------



## Shosh

View attachment IMGP2165.jpg



Shameless Baby pic rep!

Marcus just had his first birthday a few weeks ago.:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Susannah said:


> ...Adorable Marcus img snipped.....
> 
> 
> Shameless Baby pic rep!
> 
> Marcus just had his first birthday a few weeks ago.:wubu:



I tried, Sorry.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> View attachment 55967
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless Baby pic rep!
> 
> Marcus just had his first birthday a few weeks ago.:wubu:



I can't rep you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> I tried, Sorry.





MattS19 said:


> I can't rep you.



It's okay guys....I had enough rep today to pick up the slack


----------



## Shosh

Marcus sure can pull the rep in. Thanks everybody.

He is the apple of my eye.:wubu:

Here is an encore.

View attachment cutey.jpg


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's okay guys....I had enough rep today to pick up the slack



The fairy rep mother comes through again! :bow:


----------



## johnnytattoos

cammy said:


> I'm going with taffy...that's my answer and I'm sticking to it.



I _so_ want to watch you eat taffy.


----------



## mergirl

Now, here is my problem. I have been internet free for about 2 months i think.. i came back to dims and have no rep!! sob sob! now i'm not saying people should just sporadically rep me for being wonderful even though i havnt actually posted anything funny, intelligent or supportive. Well actually thats exactly what i'm saying!! 
Now, from now on whenever i am gone for a wee while, you can read back over my past wittisisms and chuckle to yourself and rep me accordingly!! Thank you. Some welcome back rep would be a start. Just picture me nursing a sick kitten back to health while telling a joke and joining mensa..
thank you..

xxmer
p.s did you get that i would like some rep! meep!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Windom Earle said:


> Now, as designated Fat Holy Man of the Dimensions Universe here (it is a rather large place, eh?) I feel it is my duty to set a high tone of moral fervor and ethical and tasteful comportment for Dimmers everywhere in this great World of ours. It is the responsibility of Fat Holy Men everywhere to serve as examples of dignity, honor and dutiful behavior! And...uhhhhh....oooooooh.......let's see here, uh, what was I rambling on about? Oh, the penis thing...that reminds that one of my friends from UC Santa Cruz told me a story one time about how a student-wag and prankster came to one of Norman O. Brown's lectures dressed as a giant penis...oh, the frivolity! Did I mention that I am a Fat Holy Man? See now, everything is just perky and OK! :wubu::blush::kiss2::smitten:




I finally got back to repping him for this story about a giant penis......I am offering up rep for big cawk talk and pics..........







Always so ready to prove my tramphood.......


----------



## WillSpark

"WillSpark can now be the recipient of "two cans" jokes"....

Say What!?

Also, thanks Green Eyed Fairy.


----------



## chicken legs

I just clicked on the "user cp" and realized what this thread is about....Haaahaaa.. hey thanks for the rep points and I will be sure to issue them as I see fit:doh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I finally got back to repping him for this story about a giant penis......I am offering up rep for big cawk talk and pics..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always so ready to prove my tramphood.......



I've got to stop reading your posts until I can rep you again.  Rep frustration building.............


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Windom Earle said:


> Now, as designated Fat Holy Man of the Dimensions Universe here (it is a rather large place, eh?) I feel it is my duty to set a high tone of moral fervor and ethical and tasteful comportment for Dimmers everywhere in this great World of ours. It is the responsibility of Fat Holy Men everywhere to serve as examples of dignity, honor and dutiful behavior! And...uhhhhh....oooooooh.......let's see here, uh, what was I rambling on about? Oh, the penis thing...that reminds that one of my friends from UC Santa Cruz told me a story one time about how a student-wag and prankster came to one of Norman O. Brown's lectures dressed as a giant penis...oh, the frivolity! Did I mention that I am a Fat Holy Man? See now, everything is just perky and OK! :wubu::blush::kiss2::smitten:



How _did_ I miss this post by the way. Thank you so much for this message of wisdom and joy that you bestowed on us on Christmas Day, oh beloved sage.


----------



## Windom Earle

You _know_ that the student life is the life for me and that were it not for my fear of banana slugs, I would probably be working on my Ph.D in comparative religion down in Santa Cruz as we speak. Instead, I tend the lonely Psychiatric fires, berating our doctors, making their lives miserable and steeped in bureaucratic nightmares of endless red tape and oceans of paper! AHA! There is yet hope for my miserable student self though...I have discovered that there is a program at SF State for folks 60 and up that will PAY FOR THE TUITION FOR A MASTERS' DEGREE!!!!!!! Yes, so I am compromising between comparative religion and psychology and doing an MBA program in two years when I am old enough! YES! I HAVE DECIDED TO DO SOME *SERIOUS BUSINESS*, in an artsy sort of way, of course!  Back to the cheesy Deco-Punk Sci-Fi novel! AHA! 



Dr. P Marshall said:


> How _did_ I miss this post by the way. Thank you so much for this message of wisdom and joy that you bestowed on us on Christmas Day, oh beloved sage.



View attachment the oracle of the hypogeumsmall.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Windom Earle said:


> You _know_ that the student life is the life for me and that were it not for my fear of banana slugs, I would probably be working on my Ph.D in comparative religion down in Santa Cruz as we speak. Instead, I tend the lonely Psychiatric fires, berating our doctors, making their lives miserable and steeped in bureaucratic nightmares of endless red tape and oceans of paper! AHA! There is yet hope for my miserable student self though...I have discovered that there is a program at SF State for folks 60 and up that will PAY FOR THE TUITION FOR A MASTERS' DEGREE!!!!!!! Yes, so I am compromising between comparative religion and psychology and doing an MBA program in two years when I am old enough! YES! I HAVE DECIDED TO DO SOME *SERIOUS BUSINESS*, in an artsy sort of way, of course!  Back to the cheesy Deco-Punk Sci-Fi novel! AHA!



That's fantastic! But will we be able to handle it if you acquire even MORE wisdom.:wubu:


----------



## Windom Earle

"Jeff Trent: So what if we do develop this 99Haints bomb? ... Colonel Edwards: You speak of 99Haints. But just what is it?" ...I jsut knew that your tag had to be a "Plan 9 From Outer Space" reference....dang! You are OK in my book over there! Rock on! :bow:



99Haints said:


> I was gonna say "a frog in a blender", but the pull, hole, jerk, and boobs thing threw me off.



View attachment plannine3.jpg


----------



## cammy

Thank you everyone for all the recent rep. :bow:


----------



## Shosh

How about some New year's rep? I am in your future, it is 2009 here. Surely that deserves a lil rep?

I shall return the favor.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I am holding out for big cawk pictures......



Let me get us started......







Or how about just a big dick picture?


----------



## WillSpark

I can now be the recipient of two cans jokes, yet I only have one can...How does that work?

Ay, stoopid confuzzling point system.


----------



## Wantabelly

This rep stuff is all bollocks - the person on here with the actual 'real life' best reputation has very low 'dims' rep. I just feel like more and more this forum is becoming a popularity contest rather than a tight community where people can share experiences. I, personally, would like to see more of the 'real life' and less of the 'look at me'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wantabelly said:


> This rep stuff is all bollocks - the person on here with the actual 'real life' best reputation has very low 'dims' rep. I just feel like more and more this forum is becoming a popularity contest rather than a tight community where people can share experiences. I, personally, would like to see more of the 'real life' and less of the 'look at me'.




Now go say this in real life


----------



## Wantabelly

I'd rather say this


----------



## kinkykitten

Wantabelly said:


> I'd rather say this



Lol... yeah  indeed!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hey was making a joke at you....sorry if I offended you somehow....... 

*shrugs*

I'm quite happy here.....if I wasn't...I would leave.


However.....I still want some big cawk pics.....why is it that people can get pics of Pauly Shore....but not cawks??

Oh okay....some people think that all those pics of Pauly Shore were pics of a dick


----------



## johnnytattoos

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> However.....I still want some big cawk pics.....why is it that people can get pics of Pauly Shore....but not cawks??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ohhhh I sooooooooooooo owes you some big.....rep, Baby  

View attachment johnny.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man

Windom Earle said:


> "Jeff Trent: So what if we do develop this 99Haints bomb? ... Colonel Edwards: You speak of 99Haints. But just what is it?" ...I jsut knew that your tag had to be a "Plan 9 From Outer Space" reference....dang! You are OK in my book over there! Rock on! :bow:



Speaking of 99Haints... 


I predict this will be the year my cans vaporize and I go supernova.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I just want to start off my year thanking all of you beautiful, wonderful People for all your rep loves. I am so pround to say you have all made my 2008 year a blast . My new year promise is to hit you all with my Rep Bug of Love. I hope you have an Awsome 2009.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I want to thank Santaclear for pushing me over the top to my first gold can.:bounce:


----------



## mergirl

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I want to thank Santaclear for pushing me over the top to my first gold can.:bounce:


Yay!!! congrats! I just got my third green can and was happy for a moment..then though.. oh crap, i'm going to have to say good stuff before i get my fourth.. It never ends!!  sob.. Its like the stories of people going onto hard drugs from smoking pot...at the start they are like..if i can only get to two cans..then.. oh i REALLY need a light green can .. you know, just to make me sleep at nights..then GIVE ME MY F*%$ing yellow !!!! Maby the can system should be slowly decresed, over time, with say only a lime green every second day.
I do feel happy when i have more cans than pesks that have ailed me in the past though! muwahahahaa..
Also wantabelly, i am exactly like this in real life except i dont say "muwahahaha" i have an ironic sneer and words come out of my mouth and not font..except for the one time when i ate those mushrooms by mistake.. lol


----------



## imfree

Hi, and thanks, Guys! I'm at 3379 and wandering toward
planet 4K!!!


----------



## ~da rev~

I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but...


----------



## daddyoh70

FEED ME!!!!! Oh wait, wrong thread. I meant REP ME!!!!


----------



## Tyrael




----------



## chunkeymonkey

I know.......who knew ! What a way to bring in the new year. Let the Rep Party start.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Hi, and thanks, Guys! I'm at 3379 and wandering toward
> planet 4K!!!



Wow Guys!!! what a blessing, I hope and pray you all
be blessed as much as you've blessed me! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Tyrael

Omg


----------



## Mathias




----------



## WillSpark

Good god.

I was just editing a post and realized I finally had my second can! Thanks LillyBBBW for the final push! Ah, I'm happy right now. Thanks anyone who's repped me up to now!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Wow Guys!!! what a blessing, I hope and pray you all
> be blessed as much as you've blessed me! Woo-hoo!!!



Update: 1/11/2009, 3503, Thanks Guys!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I just gotta say thank you to Green Eyed Fairy for pushing me up to 3 cans! 

It's a new day! xP


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I want to thank Santaclear for pushing me over the top to my first gold can.:bounce:



*dude congrats.....I have goldenvylust for you* :wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*hyperventilates* OMFG 5,999 

must .. get .. 1 .. more .. 

not that I am y'know, saying anyone should rep me, just know, if you have the power of ONE, you can make a difference in this child's life.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Thanks to all of you and your rep support and great rep comments. It's like Christmas everyday for me to open my userCP and find the love.
Thanks again.

Teresa


----------



## bexy

I didn't wanna have to do this, I really thought posting my super cute baby scans would get me my third can lol!!!!  But despite a truckload of rep, still no third gold can!? I am convinced the rep system is broken and think everyone should rep me so I can test out this theory.

Rep ye forth!


----------



## washburn

This post has been brought to you on my iPod touch. Thanks hunny :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *hyperventilates* OMFG 5,999
> 
> must .. get .. 1 .. more ..
> 
> not that I am y'know, saying anyone should rep me, just know, if you have the power of ONE, you can make a difference in this child's life.



*true that I am at a lowly 1599 in comparisoin...thinking one more would push me over?*


----------



## Tyrael

:d:d:d:d:d:d 

View attachment ren+and+stimpy+lost+episodes+1.jpg


----------



## Tyrael

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GWGh1YYT4vI


----------



## Mishty

Gummo knows. 

View attachment gummo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I vote that everyone gives Mishty rep for her pride and prejudice sig....


----------



## bexy

Its fixed cos like, I got my third gold can


----------



## Hole

I want a gold can! But not a yellow gold can. I only like white gold. *brat mode*


----------



## Canonista

I keep maxing out the rep I can give out over a 24 hour period. These limitations are starting to bug me. I want to give more!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *true that I am at a lowly 1599 in comparisoin...thinking one more would push me over?*



*daym...i was way wrong...i thought at 1600 I might get another can..but now I am at 1718 and no more cans....hmm *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *daym...i was way wrong...i thought at 1600 I might get another can..but now I am at 1718 and no more cans....hmm *




It might turn at 1750? I think it's 250 each for the glowing green cans


----------



## sweet&fat

Ok, I do believe I am 25 points away from my first gold can! 

So I offer you this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inLBPVG8oEU


----------



## ladle

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, I do believe I am 25 points away from my first gold can!
> 
> So I offer you this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inLBPVG8oEU



Very good.....made me choke on my cold leftover pizza for lunch....
Alas....I must spread more rep around before giving you any.....damn rules!:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ladle said:


> Very good.....made me choke on my cold leftover pizza for lunch....
> Alas....I must spread more rep around before giving you any.....damn rules!:doh:




I got her for ya


----------



## NancyGirl74

Ok, so what does it take to get a fourth gold can in this joint? I'm just curious what the number might be.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, so what does it take to get a fourth gold can in this joint? I'm just curious what the number might be.




800 points between each gold can


----------



## NancyGirl74

Well, shoot! I haven't been paying attention so I have no idea how many points I have left to go. 

Thanks, Green!


----------



## ladle

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got her for ya



Ha!...thanks
Well being stagnant on 228pts...I'm starting to think I need to start posting nude shots to gain rep....actually...if I post nude shots people might start taking rep AWAY!


----------



## imfree

Hi Guys, I'm at 3592 and about to hit 3600! I
think I see Rep 4K, out in the distance!


----------



## sweet&fat

Thanks for the rep, everyone! I was wrong- it didn't turn over when I expected.  But, you've helped me get very close to the next benchmark, which will hopefully do the trick! I'm at 1890... hopefully with 10 more points said gold can will appear at 1900?


----------



## Canonista

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, I'm at 3592 and about to hit 3600! I
> think I see Rep 4K, out in the distance!



I keep tryin' to give you more to contribute to your can fund, but the dang site keeps telling me I'm giving too much out. They need to fix that...


----------



## kinkykitten

I'll hand out random reps to anyone who is nice to me or reps me first :batting: 

*ahem*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> I'll hand out random reps to anyone who is nice to me or reps me first :batting:
> 
> *ahem*



Or you can take the opposite track........rep them first so they feel obligated to get you back


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Or you can take the opposite track........rep them first so they feel obligated to get you back



I wish it worked that way. :doh:

I've repped the OP two or three times now since I registered. Nothing...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> I wish it worked that way. :doh:
> 
> I've repped the OP two or three times now since I registered. Nothing...




It doesn't work that way with everyone....sharing with givers is always preferable in most things.....


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Or you can take the opposite track........rep them first so they feel obligated to get you back



LOL... I do but it doesn't work *Sniffles*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> LOL... I do but it doesn't work *Sniffles*



I rep you back


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I rep you back



 you do! :happy: hehe

I've ran out now though... Must have been too generous today lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> you do! :happy: hehe
> 
> *I've ran out now though... Must have been too generous today *lol


That's a good thing- you have the right idea


----------



## furious styles

i'm stuck in a moment .. and i can't get out of it.

and by that i mean a rep rut. i guess that's what happens when you post once a week or so, though. :[


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, I'm at 3592 and about to hit 3600! I
> think I see Rep 4K, out in the distance!



Thanks Guys, my third Goldie just popped up! I'm at 3626!!!
Woo-hoo, be blessed, Guys!:bow:


----------



## Mathias

I'm so close to 1000 points!

Edit: Ok, well not extremely close but 984 is a good start!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I would like to bring all of you a bowl of sunshine with lots of rep. Soon I will have more than a few pitifull rep points to share the love with......... I am getting there. I need to find that wonderful link that shows the power.

Thanks to all of you who have helped me along the way. You make me smile all the time and feel so special.
Teresa


----------



## Esther

Tyrael said:


>



oh my God, this is the greatest thing ever.
ddafjdsk


----------



## kinkykitten

:wubu: to those who rep'd me!!!  

Will rep you all back when I can... I'm all out at the moment, but I will get ya back! 


:bounce:


----------



## Esther

Following in the spirit of cat:


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## sweet&fat

Damn it! Still no gold can! I'm at 1922 and nothing. Sigh.

But thank you again to the many generous people who gave me rep!!!!


----------



## Ash

The rep thresholds are one of the greatest mysteries in all of Dimensions-hood. 

And "800 points for each gold can" is merely a myth, sadly. It's a progressive system; each can you receive requires more and more points. There may be 800 points between the first gold can and the second, but the third will cost you more than that, and the fourth will require more still. 

Also, I implore you, rep for good and not for evil!


----------



## daddyoh70

sweet&fat said:


> Damn it! Still no gold can! I'm at 1922 and nothing. Sigh.
> 
> But thank you again to the many generous people who gave me rep!!!!



sweet&fat, you are so close. You should hit the gold at 2000. Sadly I have not repped enough people since I've last repped you which prohibits me from repping you at this time. Then I can guarantee as soon as I do rep enough people, I will have given out too much rep in the past 24 hours. But, as soon as I am able, I will shower you with my 8 points of rep. I'm not sure what's going on here though. I find that my last few whines for rep in this thread have been all for naught. I'm beginning to think everyone has put me on their ignore list.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

. . 

View attachment saw.jpg


View attachment armpit.jpg


View attachment Copy of 9070695899120291640612859456538b2.jpg


----------



## ladle

Ashley said:


> The rep thresholds are one of the greatest mysteries in all of Dimensions-hood.
> 
> And "800 points for each gold can" is merely a myth, sadly. It's a progressive system; each can you receive requires more and more points. There may be 800 points between the first gold can and the second, but the third will cost you more than that, and the fourth will require more still.
> 
> Also, I implore you, rep for good and not for evil!



Muwahahahaha....me and my little two green rep bars will eventually destroy the earth with bad rep!!!!!


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


>



oh, hahaha!


----------



## kinkykitten

Esther said:


> oh, hahaha!



LOL I just had to share that


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


> LOL I just had to share that



I'm a sucker for those cat pictures, I'm not gonna lie. I have a folder of them on my computer :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

chunkeymonkey said:


> I need to find that wonderful link that shows the power.



Here it is Rep Power!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> . .



Holy crap GEF! Looks like they are getting ready to cut the earth in half. Unless they mean that thing is a Giant "Ass" Saw, then it just looks like they are going to make a giant ass in the earth 
For some reason I friggin ROLF at the Jesus thing everytime I see it. I owe you rep!


----------



## kinkykitten

Esther said:


> I'm a sucker for those cat pictures, I'm not gonna lie. I have a folder of them on my computer :blush:



Heh... shhhh me too!


----------



## kinkykitten

Awww I finally got my fourth rep can thanks to chubbybubbles :happy: :happy:


----------



## Canonista

daddyoh70 said:


> Holy crap GEF! Looks like they are getting ready to cut the earth in half. Unless they mean that thing is a Giant "Ass" Saw, then it just looks like they are going to make a giant ass in the earth
> For some reason I friggin ROLF at the Jesus thing everytime I see it. I owe you rep!



They eat D9 sized bulldozers like marshmallows. Click the link and check out the pictures.

http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/01/machine-munches-bulldozer.html


----------



## sweet&fat

Canonista said:


> They eat D9 sized bulldozers like marshmallows. Click the link and check out the pictures.
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/01/machine-munches-bulldozer.html



It's an excavator. The kind you see at strip mines. Those are buckets, not blades. Not a saw at all. 

Check out this cool reclamation project in eastern Germany that transformed a defunct strip mine into a "city" called Ferropolis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferropolis

and the German site:
http://www.ferropolis-online.de/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> Holy crap GEF! Looks like they are getting ready to cut the earth in half. Unless they mean that thing is a Giant "Ass" Saw, then it just looks like they are going to make a giant ass in the earth
> For some reason I friggin ROLF at the Jesus thing everytime I see it. I owe you rep!




Lol yep, I never get tired of it either....no matter how many times I post it


----------



## Esther

sweet&fat said:


> It's an excavator. The kind you see at strip mines. Those are buckets, not blades. Not a saw at all.
> 
> Check out this cool reclamation project in eastern Germany that transformed a defunct strip mine into a "city" called Ferropolis:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferropolis
> 
> and the German site:
> http://www.ferropolis-online.de/




Oh, so that's a real machine though?
I thought the picture was doctored!


----------



## Canonista

Esther said:


> Oh, so that's a real machine though?
> I thought the picture was doctored!



Click on the link I provided and see how big it is. It picked up a Cat D9 bulldozer like nothing after the operators failed to check to see if anything was in the way.


----------



## daddyoh70

Canonista said:


> They eat D9 sized bulldozers like marshmallows. Click the link and check out the pictures.
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/01/machine-munches-bulldozer.html



Holy shit!!! seems to be about the only words that come to mind. Gotta love that German engineering.


----------



## mergirl

wait, have i had 4 green cans for a while or did i just get another can??
If its the first answer..when do i get my 5th? and if its the second then "yay"!!


----------



## cammy

I need rep - please comply.


----------



## Love.Metal

K...so how much rep does it take to get to FOUR BLOODY CANS?!?!?

[assuming I'm not posting pics of my tits, or anything...which is a sure-fire rep slingshot].

How many points does it take?


----------



## topher38

Love.Metal said:


> [assuming I'm not posting pics of my tits, or anything...which is a sure-fire rep slingshot].


I don't know hasn't got my rep over the moon


----------



## Melian

topher38 said:


> I don't know hasn't got my rep over the moon



Check your rep, topher


----------



## cammy

Thanks for the rep, y'all.


----------



## imfree

Wooo-Hooo!!!, I just 4K posts. Some needs to Rep me for that.


----------



## Canonista

2374 points. How much more until the next gold can?

The anticipation is worse than Christmas!


----------



## Tanuki

Just wondering how many points do you need to get your second can?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> 2374 points. How much more until the next gold can?
> 
> The anticipation is worse than Christmas!



800 points each gold can- that is what it has been consistently for me.



T-Bear said:


> Just wondering how many points do you need to get your second can?



100 I do believe....


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## imfree

kinkykitten said:


> .........snipped img........



I can't Rep you yet, but I would love to be able to. I love all
the funny cow bell stuff, but I'll confess, and anyone who
has heard Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear The Reaper" more
than once, will agree with me, that that damned cow bell
really DOES become annoying! Hell would be a to have set of 
speakers with a resonant peak at that cow bell's frequency!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

imfree said:


> I can't Rep you yet, but I would love to be able to.



I got her. Now I have to go to the "What song is stuck in your head" thread because YOU had to recklessly mention "Don't Fear the Reaper." Thanks man. Next time try picking a song that's NOT 5000 hours long, mmmkay?:doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74

Thanks everyone! Got my fourth yellow can! YAY!!! On to my fifth. Is there even a fifth? 

Thank again!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

imfree said:


> I can't Rep you yet, but I would love to be able to. I love all
> the funny cow bell stuff, but I'll confess, and anyone who
> has heard Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear The Reaper" more
> than once, will agree with me, that that damned cow bell
> really DOES become annoying! Hell would be a to have set of
> speakers with a resonant peak at that cow bell's frequency!





Dr. P Marshall said:


> I got her. Now I have to go to the "What song is stuck in your head" thread because YOU had to recklessly mention "Don't Fear the Reaper." Thanks man. Next time try picking a song that's NOT 5000 hours long, mmmkay?:doh:



LOL MORE COWBELL! 

I have don't fear the reaper stuck in my head now also lol 

Thanks for the rep


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

kinkykitten said:


> LOL MORE COWBELL!
> 
> I have don't fear the reaper stuck in my head now also lol
> 
> Thanks for the rep



You're welcome.:bow: And my condolences on the "Don't Fear the Reaper" situation. At least we have each other to get through this tough time.


----------



## Tooz

I am wondering when the mysterious and glorious 5th gold can makes its appearance!


----------



## kinkykitten

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're welcome.:bow: And my condolences on the "Don't Fear the Reaper" situation. At least we have each other to get through this tough time.



Haha.. Yes. We must stay stong... together we can do it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spreading Don't Fear the Reaper Love........and rep  

HIM/ Don't Fear the Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig_81RXNIjo&feature=related

300 / HIM - Don't Fear the Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH3h70aRFxQ&feature=related


Sweeney Todd- Don't Fear the Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mInvL3jt4g&feature=related


And, of course, the original gangstas..... BOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpy_pYXSpPA&feature=related



All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Like Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Redefine happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don't be afraid
Come on baby...and she had no fear
And she ran to him...then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper​


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Thanks for the rep GEF!  It took some of the pain away........


----------



## Mathias

I had a horrible night and could use some cheering up rep.


----------



## QueenB

the guy who used to post all the daria episodes has been suspended from youtube. i'm pretty bummed ;____;

daria fan rep, perhaps? or um, just some friendly rep? :blush:


----------



## Mathias

MattS19 said:


> I had a horrible night and could use some cheering up rep.



You guys are the best! :bow:


----------



## Tanuki

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 100 I do believe....



Oooh, I'm so close!

Maybe I'll get my second can for my in time for my 200th post!


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> Oooh, I'm so close!
> 
> Maybe I'll get my second can for my in time for my 200th post!



I tried to rep you earlier and it says I have to spread it around.


----------



## Melian

AshleyEileen said:


> I tried to rep you earlier and it says I have to spread it around.



Damn this system! Encouraging rep promiscuity....

*has also been instructed to be a bigger rep slut*

ETA. Ohhhhh...but now it's saying I've done it too much in the last 24h and have to wait.
MAKE UP YOUR MIND.


----------



## kinkykitten

AshleyEileen said:


> I tried to rep you earlier and it says I have to spread it around.



Same here or i'd have gotcha


----------



## Melian

Well, since I'm out of rep for a while, I make this offering:







It's a drink!

mmmm...tentacley


----------



## Tanuki

Weeeee I got my second can! thanks everyone!


----------



## user 23567

Will I ever get two cans????


----------



## chicken legs

grady said:


> Will I ever get two cans????



When you show some more skin you will...


----------



## WillSpark

I'm thinking my rep is moving along slowly but surely. I don't say as many amazingly reppable things or post as many reppable pics, though, so I'm just bopping along, laying out a gem once in awhile.


----------



## user 23567

chicken legs said:


> When you show some more skin you will...



So that's the secret...:doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Melian said:


> Damn this system! Encouraging rep promiscuity....
> 
> *has also been instructed to be a bigger rep slut*
> 
> ETA. Ohhhhh...but now it's saying I've done it too much in the last 24h and have to wait.
> MAKE UP YOUR MIND.



That is the kinkiest way I have ever heard "you need to rep other people" said. 

So classic. 

And of course, ironically, when I try to rep you for this... guess what popped up? xP


----------



## user 23567

Thank you to everyone that gave me reps....:bow: I feel better now


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> That is the kinkiest way I have ever heard "you need to rep other people" said.
> 
> So classic.
> 
> And of course, ironically, when I try to rep you for this... guess what popped up? xP



At least you won't catch a rep-transmitted disease (RTD) from me.


----------



## daddyoh70

grady said:


> Will I ever get two cans????



I may never see a person with two cans, but I have seen a monkey with four asses!!!


----------



## mergirl

How much rep do you need to get to 5 light green cans?? I dont know if i want to get it because then its only gold from then on in.. and to be honest i dont know if i can handle the pressure!!!


----------



## Canonista

daddyoh70 said:


> I may never see a person with two cans, but I have seen a monkey with four asses!!!



As any South Park fan can tell you, you got shorted an ass.


----------



## mergirl

Canonista said:


> As any South Park fan can tell you, you got shorted an ass.


Gah! How 'anal'!! badoom ching!
now..if that dont deserve rep then we should be rid of the whole rep system itself and implode the world!!


----------



## george83

Got to love south park , since seeing that episode I have wanted a four assed monkey .


----------



## Love.Metal

In my quest for cans and awesomeness, I feel I should share with you all:


I got accepted into the college I wanted yesterday! 
*pretend you care, it'll make me shut up*

So yes...onto finishing my Bachelors!!! 

Huzzah. 

<3


----------



## Melian

Love.Metal said:


> In my quest for cans and awesomeness, I feel I should share with you all:
> 
> 
> I got accepted into the college I wanted yesterday!
> *pretend you care, it'll make me shut up*
> 
> So yes...onto finishing my Bachelors!!!
> 
> Huzzah.
> 
> <3



Congrats!!! What are you studying?


----------



## Love.Metal

Melian said:


> Congrats!!! What are you studying?




Thank you, my lovely 

I am studying Art History (Western Art) and Psychology (Abnormal). 
So yeah...stoked. 
Hoping to maybe do something eventually in Art Therapy, or maybe just work as an Art Historian in a museum. 


*yay*


----------



## KuroBara

I'm just begging for rep. I don't really know what I can offer for it. Ummm....I can fit two whole unshelled pecans of medium size comfortably in my belly button. And...I crack walnuts with my teeth. I just ran over my mailbox and now it has a cool gangsta lean. Umm...oh I don't know!! Just rep me dangit!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

What is it that the road to hell is paved with? :doh:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is it that the road to hell is paved with? :doh:



I got this, Greenie. 

KuroBara, Greenie rep going at you. :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Now this isnt about rep.. but whats all this 'referal' thing about? Anyone know.. Apparently i have 1. referred to who?


----------



## KuroBara

Thanks y'all. GEF, beautiful color scheme for your Windows.


----------



## kinkykitten

Whooooop....

*does the fifth can dance*

:bounce:


----------



## george83

Love.Metal said:


> In my quest for cans and awesomeness, I feel I should share with you all:
> 
> 
> I got accepted into the college I wanted yesterday!
> *pretend you care, it'll make me shut up*
> 
> So yes...onto finishing my Bachelors!!!
> 
> Huzzah.
> 
> <3



Congrats .

I would give you rep but it wont allow me .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Now this isnt about rep.. but whats all this 'referal' thing about? Anyone know.. Apparently i have 1. referred to who?



Not entirely sure BUT I THINK it is when someone new signs up and puts your name in as the person that referred them here- could it have been your gf that put your name in?



KuroBara said:


> Thanks y'all. GEF, beautiful color scheme for your Windows.



Thank you- it's a program called "Window Blinds" that gives you more theme options than what comes with the computer.....



george83 said:


> Congrats .
> 
> I would give you rep but it wont allow me .



If it makes you feel better, I got her yesterday :happy:


----------



## Fascinita

I'm going for my fifth gold can and ain't above begging for it a little.

Please?

(I won't grovel, dangit!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> I'm going for my fifth gold can and ain't above begging for it a little.
> 
> Please?
> 
> (I won't grovel, dangit!)



I got you yesterday too


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got you yesterday too



I know. Thank you. :bow:

But I need more!!!!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

There is always somebody.......somewhere......that wants more and more of my good stuff.......


----------



## Love.Metal

kinkykitten said:


> Whooooop....
> 
> *does the fifth can dance*
> 
> :bounce:




Will you teach me your Fifth Can Dance, so that when I finally get 5 bloody cans I can do it with you...??

Although at the rate we're going, you'll have seven by then, missus!! xP

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Love.Metal said:


> Thank you, my lovely
> 
> I am studying Art History (Western Art) and Psychology (Abnormal).
> So yeah...stoked.
> Hoping to maybe do something eventually in Art Therapy, or maybe just work as an Art Historian in a museum.
> 
> 
> *yay*



Congrats! That's great.......Of course I'm out of rep. AGAIN.:doh:


----------



## QueenB

thanks everyone! i got my 4th can :happy:


----------



## Paquito

I told myself I would leave the fates of my rep to witty remarks and heartfelt replies...but alas, I'm like two points away from a 4th can.

Make it happen, please? kthnx


----------



## Canonista

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is always somebody.......somewhere......that wants more and more of my good stuff.......



<---This guy wants ALL of your good stuff!


----------



## george83

What's this good stuff you are all on about??

And can I have some lol


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is always somebody.......somewhere......that wants more and more of my good stuff.......



I always want your insightful words ... your stunning beauty....your whitty comments....your fabulous presence....you are wanted in my books all the time Fairylicious.


----------



## Melian

Anyone want to give some sympathy rep?

I've been sick for about a month now and conditions have severely worsened....I'm currently awaiting the results of a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) to see if I have spinal meningitis. If so, I might go AWOL from the forum for a while (at best...).


----------



## theronin23

If you've had meningitis untreated for a month...there's a very good possibility you would either be 

A) Dead
or
B) Causing an Epidemic


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> If you've had meningitis untreated for a month...there's a very good possibility you would either be
> 
> A) Dead
> or
> B) Causing an Epidemic



No no...the potential meningitis conditions just arose yesterday, so I freaked and went to the hospital. I've had some kind of bad flu for the last month.

But you know, thanks for the thought


----------



## theronin23

's what I'm here for 

BTW...I think I should get some rep because I finally posted in the "Post your sexiest pic nekkid" thread


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Anyone want to give some sympathy rep?
> 
> I've been sick for about a month now and conditions have severely worsened....I'm currently awaiting the results of a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) to see if I have spinal meningitis. If so, I might go AWOL from the forum for a while (at best...).



Oh no! I can't rep you yet, but I really hope you don't have meningitis and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## imfree

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh no! I can't rep you yet, but I really hope you don't have meningitis and I hope you feel better soon.



Same here. Prayers and healing thoughts coming 
your way, too, Melian.:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

This should be worth something - Hello Hurley in an orange jumpsuit! 

View attachment hurleyinjail[1].jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chunkeymonkey said:


> I always want your insightful words ... your stunning beauty....your whitty comments....your fabulous presence....you are wanted in my books all the time Fairylicious.




Damn Lady.....what a time to be "out of rep". You KNOW that I am so coming back to rep you for this, right?  



*check is in the mail*


----------



## Mathias

I got my next light green can! :happy: Thanks people! :bounce:


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Anyone want to give some sympathy rep?
> 
> I've been sick for about a month now and conditions have severely worsened....I'm currently awaiting the results of a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) to see if I have spinal meningitis. If so, I might go AWOL from the forum for a while (at best...).



Damn Rep Spread!

That sucks painfully. Frickin ginat needles jamming through bones can't be like floating on pillows.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I must suck at life.
=[


----------



## Canonista

Melian said:


> No no...the potential meningitis conditions just arose yesterday, so I freaked and went to the hospital. I've had some kind of bad flu for the last month.
> 
> But you know, thanks for the thought




I just found out I have leprosy. 

How soon until my fingers start to fall o


----------



## theronin23

Canonista said:


> I just found out I have leprosy.
> 
> How soon until my fingers start to fall o



lol, nice, but technically if you did have it, they wouldn't fall off.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Thanks to Fascinita (and Keith), I have a gold can!:bounce:

And Fasc, tell Keith - a jumpsuit sounds lovely. But can he make me one in orange, like Hurley's?


----------



## mergirl

Oh!! I think i just got my 5th light green 'cayyn'! Oh the pressure!! How many points do i need before i get my gold one??? i have gold can envy..and feel too much pressure now to say anything at all!! godamm rep system.. Though, i do feel slightly smug when i think someone is an arse, say in Hyde park or something and i notice they have been here for years and have 2 cans.. i think.. "HA"!! Especially if they spend ages writing lots of crap.. and you just KNOW its the same bigots repping them over again.. 
Anyway..i dont really have a point!


----------



## george83

Congrats on the 5th green can .

Does anyone know how many points you need to get to each stage?

It's prob been said before but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## mergirl

cheers! I have no idea either??!! It would be nice to know..i get too excited!!


----------



## Mathias

mergirl said:


> cheers! I have no idea either??!! It would be nice to know..i get too excited!!



I think you get a light green can every 200 points.


----------



## mergirl

ahhhh..how many points do you need to get a gold can??


----------



## Fascinita

D_A_Bunny said:


> Thanks to Fascinita (and Keith), I have a gold can!:bounce:
> 
> And Fasc, tell Keith - a jumpsuit sounds lovely. But can he make me one in orange, like Hurley's?



He prefers blood red, but he'll tryyyyyy.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

george83 said:


> Congrats on the 5th green can .
> 
> Does anyone know how many points you need to get to each stage?
> 
> It's prob been said before but I can't find it anywhere.





mergirl said:


> ahhhh..how many points do you need to get a gold can??



Dark green cans = 50 pts but you start with a free one 
Light green = 200 pts
Gold = 800 pts 

So your first light green can comes at 401 pts
First gold is at 2001

No idea how many golds before you go nova then I think it just starts over? Pretty sure that's right but feel free to correct me if anyone knows otherwise. BTW you get more points when you're repped repeatedly for the same post. Also the number of posts, not just cans the person repping you has has some impact on the number of rep points they convey. Not really especially concerned with all that but I can't keep my mind from doing basic algebra. :blush:


----------



## ladle

Oh what to do when one's rep starts to stagnate. Is it the measure of your worthiness as a poster when a remark goes unrepped? Hmmm...so many questions....so little rep. I find that if you post in this thread your often get what I term 'sympathy rep' which should not be worth as much as 'funny rep', 'beauty rep' or 'intelligent rep'.
Never been brave enough for the 'naked rep', but I hear it pays well...


----------



## Love.Metal

Melian said:


> Anyone want to give some sympathy rep?
> 
> I've been sick for about a month now and conditions have severely worsened....I'm currently awaiting the results of a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) to see if I have spinal meningitis. If so, I might go AWOL from the forum for a while (at best...).




Aww, my poor sweety!

I have to spread some bloody rep around before I can get you your sympathy rep...I'll be smearing rep around like crazy until I can get you. Sorry about the spinal-penetration...that sucks big, sweaty balls.

Oh, and never, NEVER let anyone else penetrate you except me, Rabbit and Dr. P!!!! ...and maybe your boyfriend. MAYBE. 

Get better, Doll 

<3


----------



## Santaclear

Melian said:


> Anyone want to give some sympathy rep?
> 
> I've been sick for about a month now and conditions have severely worsened....I'm currently awaiting the results of a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) to see if I have spinal meningitis. If so, I might go AWOL from the forum for a while (at best...).



Aw. I hope it's not meningitis. Get well soon, Melian.


----------



## daddyoh70

Fascinita said:


> I'm going for my fifth gold can and ain't above begging for it a little.
> 
> Please?
> 
> (I won't grovel, dangit!)



Grovelling never hurts, it's actually encouraged here in Rep Whines (hence the title). As soon as I'm able, I'm reppin' you for that Sweet n Foxy avatar you got there


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Grovelling never hurts, it's actually encouraged here in Rep Whines (hence the title). As soon as I'm able, I'm reppin' you for that Sweet n Foxy avatar you got there



I'd love to Rep you both, but,*$%@#^)(!!!~&*%
that damned Rep system won't let me. I get a lot
of Repanxiety these days!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> I'd love to Rep you both, but,*$%@#^)(!!!~&*%
> that damned Rep system won't let me. I get a lot
> of Repanxiety these days!!!



I'm feeling you, brother. It seems like it's taking years to get this 3rd gold can  and I can't rep any of the people that I want to rep


----------



## Love.Metal

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm feeling you, brother. It seems like it's taking years to get this 3rd gold can  and I can't rep any of the people that I want to rep



Well I tried to rep you, but damn the war, it just won't let me.
I gotta smear some serious rep around before lettin' you have it again.

*drat*

I'll try back later.


----------



## daddyoh70

ladle said:


> Oh what to do when one's rep starts to stagnate. Is it the measure of your worthiness as a poster when a remark goes unrepped?


Rep is as fickle as the wind. I've said it before, there are post I make that I consider to be the greatest post I've ever posted. That people will PM their friends and tell them to rep me. Lurkers will be drawn out of lurking to rep me... and I get this. Zero point Zero on the rep scale. Then I post something stupid, just for the sake of posting and I get a page full. Unrepped comments are in no way a reflection of your worthiness. I think sometimes too many people base their worth on the rep system. Get Stan started on his rep thoughts sometime...on 2nd thought, don't do that. I think you've established yourself as a worthy poster. Your pics in the photography thread are awesome. Rep will come, rep won't come. Smile when you get, don't sweat it when you don't.


> Hmmm...so many questions....so little rep. I find that if you post in this thread your often get what I term 'sympathy rep' which should not be worth as much as 'funny rep', 'beauty rep' or 'intelligent rep'.
> Never been brave enough for the 'naked rep', but I hear it pays well...


Rep is Rep regardless of how you classify it. There is even such a thing as negative rep, it's all worth the same depending on who it comes from. Those with greater amounts of rep and higher post numbers have rep worth more than those with lower numbers. There's a link in one of these posts that shows you what your rep is worth. I hope this last paragraph makes sense, but it's the wee hours of the morning here and I have to be awake for at least another 4 hours.


----------



## ladle

Many thanks...makes perfect sense....I do wonder whether other people live in the hope of rep from a certain person on here and it never comes....
living in rep hope I guess




daddyoh70 said:


> Rep is as fickle as the wind. I've said it before, there are post I make that I consider to be the greatest post I've ever posted. That people will PM their friends and tell them to rep me. Lurkers will be drawn out of lurking to rep me... and I get this. Zero point Zero on the rep scale. Then I post something stupid, just for the sake of posting and I get a page full. Unrepped comments are in no way a reflection of your worthiness. I think sometimes too many people base their worth on the rep system. Get Stan started on his rep thoughts sometime...on 2nd thought, don't do that. I think you've established yourself as a worthy poster. Your pics in the photography thread are awesome. Rep will come, rep won't come. Smile when you get, don't sweat it when you don't.
> 
> Rep is Rep regardless of how you classify it. There is even such a thing as negative rep, it's all worth the same depending on who it comes from. Those with greater amounts of rep and higher post numbers have rep worth more than those with lower numbers. There's a link in one of these posts that shows you what your rep is worth. I hope this last paragraph makes sense, but it's the wee hours of the morning here and I have to be awake for at least another 4 hours.


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Dark green cans = 50 pts but you start with a free one
> Light green = 200 pts
> Gold = 800 pts
> 
> So your first light green can comes at 401 pts
> First gold is at 2001
> 
> No idea how many golds before you go nova then I think it just starts over? Pretty sure that's right but feel free to correct me if anyone knows otherwise. BTW you get more points when you're repped repeatedly for the same post. Also the number of posts, not just cans the person repping you has has some impact on the number of rep points they convey. Not really especially concerned with all that but I can't keep my mind from doing basic algebra. :blush:


ahhh.. brilliant! this should be a sticky! But its very complicated! gah! 800pts is a LOT!!
i need to go see how many i need before i get a goldie...thank you. x


----------



## Ernest Nagel

mergirl said:


> ahhh.. brilliant! this should be a sticky! But its very complicated! gah! 800pts is a LOT!!
> i need to go see how many i need before i get a goldie...thank you. x



Not really that complicated. Just multiplies by 4 each level you move up. Just keep casting your rep-bread upon the water and it will be returned to you. I don't know if this helps but I try to rep the kind of posts I'd like to be repped for.


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Not really that complicated. Just multiplies by 4 each level you move up. Just keep casting your rep-bread upon the water and it will be returned to you. I don't know if this helps but I try to rep the kind of posts I'd like to be repped for.


oh, i never really thought about it like that. I only ever rep people who make me laugh or say something wise. Some days i dont use any rep and others i use it all up. Though, i do find i rep the same people over and over again.. maby i should be a rep whore and spread my seed a bit more!! lol.


----------



## Canonista

mergirl said:


> oh, i never really thought about it like that. I only ever rep people who make me laugh or say something wise. Some days i dont use any rep and others i use it all up. Though, i do find i rep the same people over and over again.. maby i should be a rep whore and spread my seed a bit more!! lol.



I'm in a state of perpetual maxed-outedness with giving out rep. Sometimes I rep people I don't even know just because I havent' used it all up. 

I am a dirty, filthy rep whore and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Love.Metal said:


> Oh, and never, NEVER let anyone else penetrate you except me, Rabbit and Dr. P!!!! ...and maybe your boyfriend. MAYBE.



These are truly words to live by. And I think I have a new song title for the Scary Vaginas thread in the Lounge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I rep til I'm out every time I am here.....I feel like I have wasted something if I don't do that. I don't understand those tight wad reppers.....fuck, it doesn't cost you anything....and it makes others happy. Why NOT spread it around?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I rep til I'm out every time I am here.....I feel like I have wasted something if I don't do that. I don't understand those tight wad reppers.....fuck, it doesn't cost you anything....and it makes others happy. Why NOT spread it around?



I agree completely. The problem is, I always find something I REALLY want to rep the moment I run out. And then I have to try to remember for 24 hours and that is not my strong suit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I agree completely. The problem is, I always find something I REALLY want to rep the moment I run out. And then I have to try to remember for 24 hours and that is not my strong suit.



Lol, yeah that 24 hour crap thing really pisses me off some days......


----------



## daddyoh70

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, yeah that 24 hour crap thing really pisses me off some days......



Oh My God!!! Nothing more frustrating in the friggin world


----------



## mergirl

Canonista said:


> I'm in a state of perpetual maxed-outedness with giving out rep. Sometimes I rep people I don't even know just because I havent' used it all up.
> 
> I am a dirty, filthy rep whore and I wouldn't have it any other way.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I rep til I'm out every time I am here.....I feel like I have wasted something if I don't do that. I don't understand those tight wad reppers.....fuck, it doesn't cost you anything....and it makes others happy. Why NOT spread it around?



Meep! well sometimes i just forget!! haha..mostly i use up all my rep... but i worry, what if i see something i really need to rep and i have used it all up!?? I would need to start taking notes.. and i'm really not a note taking kinna gal!


----------



## Melian

Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone who wished me well (I rep you guys too frequently, it seems, but will try to get you later).

My lumbar puncture came up inconclusive, resulting in a day of quarantine until they determined that my meningeal swelling was the result of a different virus, NOT meningitis. However, they fear the virus is a superflu since it's been hanging around for so long....so that's just peachy.

Anyway, thanks again :wubu:

*goes back to bed*


----------



## Suze

this has *nothing* to do with this thread *at all*, but i'm "only" 100 points from getting a 2nd can guys. 
just wanted to let everyone know. 


have i mentioned how much i love you all? :batting:


----------



## imfree

3777, I'm in Rep Heaven, c'mon 4K Rep!!!:smitten:


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone who wished me well (I rep you guys too frequently, it seems, but will try to get you later).
> 
> My lumbar puncture came up inconclusive, resulting in a day of quarantine until they determined that my meningeal swelling was the result of a different virus, NOT meningitis. However, they fear the virus is a superflu since it's been hanging around for so long....so that's just peachy.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again :wubu:
> 
> *goes back to bed*



Less bad is still good, I'm glad to see it's not meningitis! 
Superflue's bad enough. Get well soon.


----------



## kinkykitten

Grrrr I came to hand out random rep and I can't lol.. sorry.. I'll get some of you soon though


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm so close to my 4th can I can taste it.

FEED ME, SEYMOUR! 
:eat2::eat2::eat2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJxvb8pWDE


----------



## Mathias

Do you get another light green can every 200 points?


----------



## Suze

susieQ said:


> this has *nothing* to do with this thread *at all*, but i'm "only" 100 points from getting a 2nd can guys.
> just wanted to let everyone know.
> 
> 
> have i mentioned how much i love you all? :batting:









24 lil points left. eheh


----------



## AshleyEileen

SusieQ, you made my night.
:-*



PS; how many damn points do I need to get a 4th can?!


----------



## Tania

I contributed, Ashley.

Sizing up my own cannage, it looks like I need to post some more faux-nakey pix.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, yeah that 24 hour crap thing really pisses me off some days......



UGHHHHHH! This!


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> SusieQ, you made my night.
> :-*


it really is somewhat the best song possibly ever made.
thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Mathias

AshleyEileen said:


> SusieQ, you made my night.
> :-*
> 
> 
> 
> PS; how many damn points do I need to get a 4th can?!



I can't rep you but I'll get to you soon!


----------



## mergirl

Its weird.. ive had quite a few people rep me but my repometer seems to have stayed the same for ages!? why why why??


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

susieQ said:


> it really is somewhat the best song possibly ever made.
> thanks for the reminder!




Gah! It won't let me rep you again yet.:doh::doh: So let me just say every time you post, I love you more.:wubu:


*and I will rep you when I can


----------



## Suze

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Gah! It won't let me rep you again yet.:doh::doh: So let me just say every time you post, I love you more.:wubu:
> 
> 
> *and I will rep you when I can


The feeling is mutual, P. 

After you helped me find breathable workout clothes that don't make me look like I have urine leakage, I feel we share a very special bond, you know? :wubu:
....Neeeh, who am I kidding? I luffed you lots before that! :happy::blush:



(plz check out my eurodance thread kthnx bai!)


----------



## Love.Metal

Logically...one would think that to be "A Member of the 500 Club", you'd need 500 points.

Well I have over 500 and a half damn points, and I ain't no member!!
Is there some sort of hazing ritual I need to go through first?


----------



## WillSpark

Love.Metal said:


> Logically...one would think that to be "A Member of the 500 Club", you'd need 500 points.
> 
> Well I have over 500 and a half damn points, and I ain't no member!!
> Is there some sort of hazing ritual I need to go through first?



Well, whatever happened, you're there now.


----------



## kinkykitten

WillSpark said:


> Well, whatever happened, you're there now.



Why, Mr two can is correct! 

I think sometimes it takes a while to update the mouseover rep status  Well, mine does sometimes


----------



## AshleyEileen

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<-----------I has a 4th can!


----------



## Mathias

I just came back from late night chocolate party. Man that was a blast! :eat2: :bounce:


----------



## chicken legs

ok a couple of folks around here are going to get some seemingly random pm's but its just me remembering to say Thanks for all the rep...i love you all:wubu:


----------



## bexy

Love.Metal said:


> Logically...one would think that to be "A Member of the 500 Club", you'd need 500 points.
> 
> Well I have over 500 and a half damn points, and I ain't no member!!
> Is there some sort of hazing ritual I need to go through first?


Looks like you made it!


----------



## Tad

I received rep with a red can next to it. 

Normally rep has a green can next to it, if the poster is too new (giving you no rep points) it has a grey can next to it. But I've never seen red before?

The person I received it from was rather reputable, so I'm wondering if it was some really big hit on number of points or something? (but I don't track my rep carefully enough to have any idea how many points I got from that one).

Anyone know?

-Ed


----------



## Tad

Thanks to TraciJo, I now know that it is not the sources own rep that makes a can red--she is even more reputable (not that she'd admit it) than the source....and her rep came with a green can.

Has anyone else seen red can rep?


----------



## Tad

Gah, triple post (didn't look like the post had gone through, so stopped and re-sent a couple of times....)


----------



## Tad

Gah, triple post (didn't look like the post had gone through, so stopped and re-sent a couple of times....)


----------



## kinkykitten

chicken legs said:


> ok a couple of folks around here are going to get some seemingly random pm's but its just me remembering to say Thanks for all the rep...i love you all:wubu:



I feel special now for being one of them :bounce: hehe

And yay.. I have over 700 now  thanks everyone :]


----------



## Suze

ahahah... just realized i prob need 250-500 more points than i first thought

im going to return for more pity rep when it's getting close again, tho!


----------



## kinkykitten

susieQ said:


> ahahah... just realized i prob need 250-500 more points than i first thought
> 
> im going to return for more pity rep when it's getting close again, tho!



Consider yourself rep'd  

I'm feeling generous


----------



## Mathias

This may have been asked before, but is gold the final color in the rep system?


----------



## Melian

MattS19 said:


> This may have been asked before, but is gold the final color in the rep system?



Sort of. Judging from other members (who are much more reppable than I), it seems that you get some gold cans, then all of your cans turn into a star and you start again with green.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Okay... Double-you, Tee, Eff.

I have 557 points, and 4 cans. 

Damn the rep system for not being obvious and predictable!


----------



## Paquito

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Okay... Double-you, Tee, Eff.
> 
> I have 557 points, and 4 cans.
> 
> Damn the rep system for not being obvious and predictable!



I know right? I've got 551, I expect a 5th can.

And shouldn't it be "a member of the 550 club?" I became a member of the 500 club a while ago...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm close to the 5 can club


----------



## Mathias

I'm close to the next light green can club!


----------



## Tanuki

I think I'm on my way to my third can!

Thanks everyone who has given me nice rep comments!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

598... dun dun dun!


----------



## Love.Metal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> 598... dun dun dun!





God...damn...rep-spread!!!

*sigh*

I'll just keep tryin', MB. 
I swear 

xP


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Okay... Double-you, Tee, Eff.
> 
> I have 557 points, and 4 cans.
> 
> Damn the rep system for not being obvious and predictable!



Mine did the same the last twice I was supposed to have more cans. 

I think the rep system is drunk... Too many cans

haaahhaaaahaa oh I kill me  :blink:


----------



## imfree

3904 and Rep 4K is showing big on the radar screen!


----------



## mergirl

OMG! I have a goldie hawn!! Thats the game! Though now i want another and i know its too far away..i'm so greedy. I prefer the point where you know soon you will get another can and you are all filled with hope and happieness and then you realise how sad you really are! Anyway..how many till my next one?? This is torture.. think i'm just going to draw lots of gold cans on my computer screen to save this emotional rollercoaster!!  Thank you to Santaclear who tipped me over the edge with my turkey piss rep! Also..i'd like to thank my agent, god, the queen....


----------



## Mathias

1168 points! I'm closer to my next green can. I heard somewhere that Red cans come after gold. Is that true?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MattS19 said:


> 1168 points! I'm closer to my next green can. I heard somewhere that Red cans come after gold. Is that true?



No, you get a "star" and then start all over.


----------



## Leesa

BIRTHDAY REP!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No, you get a "star" and then start all over.


OH! I dont want to start over!!! when i get to the most rep i can get.. which is unlikely.. i am only going to post about the weather or be mean to people that everyone likes or not post at all..
i feel we need red cans.. how crappy do you feel when all your lovely cans go away and you have rto start again.. boo hoo!! well i suppose you do get a cool big star!!


----------



## Shosh

mergirl said:


> OH! I dont want to start over!!! when i get to the most rep i can get.. which is unlikely.. i am only going to post about the weather or be mean to people that everyone likes or not post at all..
> i feel we need red cans.. how crappy do you feel when all your lovely cans go away and you have rto start again.. boo hoo!! well i suppose you do get a cool big star!!



Yeah I dont really want a star. I am happy with just cruising along with my long line of cans.


----------



## mergirl

Susannah said:


> Yeah I dont really want a star. I am happy with just cruising along with my long line of cans.


Totally, we should just have cans all the way along until you cant read whay you have written, by which point you will have assended to jedi yoda type person and everything you say will be so profound that peoples heads would explode if they read it anyway.. so it would all be for the best!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Susannah said:


> Yeah I dont really want a star. I am happy with just cruising along with my long line of cans.




Like all rep, it just kinda happens to ya Susannah 

I'm still surprised every day....but glad when I see if the rep is for making someone laugh/smile. That is a reward in itself.....just like handing it out is


----------



## kinkykitten

Leesa said:


> BIRTHDAY REP!



Right at ya :bow:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I think we should all rep Susannah now so she can get mad when she goes Supernova soon


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> Yeah I dont really want a star. I am happy with just cruising along with my long line of cans.



The star is always there though, and more noticeable than some tiny cans!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think we should all rep Susannah now so she can get mad when she goes Supernova soon


tee-hee. i did! But for not only to piss her off. lol..
i didnt actually know that thats what the big stars ment until recently.. i didnt know you went back to zero and i was like.. "hmm how come i have more cans that someone who says awsome stuff all the time and has been here for like 3 years more than me!"


----------



## kinkykitten

Susannah said:


> Yeah I dont really want a star. I am happy with just cruising along with my long line of cans.



Me too  I'm happy with the rep I get... Especially when, like with nearly all my rep, it's from constructive contribution or something that others have agreed with me on... Or people in the lounge who dig my impecible taste in music  hehe


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I tend to go through spurts of rep.... I will not get rep for a month and then bang I get that sweet taste of someone cares ! You people know who you are.......you are the ones who put that extra bounce in my step and that bigger smile on my face. I am thinking in the perfect world I would host the BBW rep rewards night and you could all walk down the red carpet and pick up your gold statues.


----------



## AshleyEileen

FYI: I love you all.
:-*


----------



## WillSpark

I was creeping along slowly, but I just stalled out. I just haven't had enough time to make any awesome posts or take any whorish pics lately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> I was creeping along slowly, but I just stalled out. I just haven't had enough time to make any awesome posts or *take any whorish pics lately.*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Rep is like sex....it all comes at once. And if you are LUCKY it will come again


----------



## chicken legs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



HOLY COW are those some balls...lol



Hey non-postwhore here looking for some rep...

rep 

rep

anybody want to rep rep..


----------



## mergirl

i was going to say "my wee pussy doesnt have balls" and thought it sounded really wrong.. but also right.
hmm


----------



## Tyrael

Happy me out of happy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> I only Rep when I'm angry and I want to say something that violates the rules of decorum and proper behavior so that the Mods won't see me and kick me out.



_*ROFL*_


----------



## Tyrael




----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> i was going to say "my wee pussy doesnt have balls" and thought it sounded really wrong.. but also right.
> hmm



HAHA! What a great way to _not _say it 



Tyrael said:


>



DangTyrael! That scared the crap out of me before I started laughing! Thanks (I think)!

I'd rep the both of you but...you know...


----------



## Tyrael




----------



## Tyrael




----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


>



LOL that is freaky!


----------



## Mathias

Here's a funny one.


----------



## kinkykitten

Mathias said:


> Here's a funny one.



LOL!!!!! Bless! I can imagine my dog doing that... AND I would so forgive his sorry little ass


----------



## OneWickedAngel

O!M!G! Some people should have their Photoshop rights revoked _immediately_! Seriously WTFIT? LOL!



Tyrael said:


>


----------



## Boris_the_Spider




----------



## frankman

No photoshop... 

View attachment awshit.JPG


----------



## furious styles

just noticed that I have three goldies.


----------



## Tanuki

I just got my Third can!

I would just like to say thinks everyone for your lovely / kind / funny rep comments they really make me smile ^_^

Tanks!


----------



## Love.Metal

Because bandwagons are fun to jump on.

Oh, and because this is my first post since my internet took a mighty shit a few weeks ago. 

View attachment poop cat.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

Love.Metal said:


> Because bandwagons are fun to jump on.
> 
> Oh, and because this is my first post since my internet took a mighty shit a few weeks ago.



<3!


.... I want a cat so bad, just so I can look at it and make up captions all day long


----------



## djudex

Holy crap, I had no idea that there was a section you could go to in order to see who has rep'd you, why and what witty comments they made...

THE LIGHT, IT'S SHOWN ME THE WAY!! That and given me cataracts.


----------



## imfree

Somebody Rep me quick!!! I survived an 8 day, 1800cal per day
restriction imposed on me by those bastards at the VA hospital!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Holy crap, I had no idea that there was a section you could go to in order to see who has rep'd you, why and what witty comments they made...
> 
> THE LIGHT, IT'S SHOWN ME THE WAY!! That and given me cataracts.



You really need to check your rep comments now...

....

Seriously. Do it.


----------



## mergirl

T-Bear said:


> <3!
> 
> 
> .... I want a cat so bad, just so I can look at it and make up captions all day long


hahahahahahaha!! Brilliant! I'm totally going to do that with my cat n dog from now on!! He is just sleeping at the moment though.. maby i should poke him with a stick to make him more funny!! lmao


----------



## frankman

T-Bear said:


> <3!
> 
> 
> .... I want a cat so bad, just so I can look at it and make up captions all day long



You know that if you do, the cat'll give you a funny look. They're judgmental like that. They'll say to their cat friends: "I think there's something really wrong with him, 'cause he sat around all day laughing to himself. Crazy, right? Now if you excuse me, I have to go chase a non-existant butterfly for about five minutes. Maybe after that, I'll lick my crotch, eat a frog and perhaps I'll bring him a dead bird tonight, as a thanks for the food kind of deal."


----------



## Ernest Nagel

frankman said:


> You know that if you do, the cat'll give you a funny look. They're judgmental like that. They'll say to their *cat friends*: "I think there's something really wrong with him, 'cause he sat around all day laughing to himself. Crazy, right? Now if you excuse me, I have to go chase a non-existant butterfly for about five minutes. Maybe after that, I'll lick my crotch, eat a frog and perhaps I'll bring him a dead bird tonight, as a thanks for the food kind of deal."



FWIW _cat friends_ is an oxymoron. Catworld has only two classification outside of their own supreme catness: 1) their servants. 2) beings to be trifled with, ignored or clawed. Basically both of the aforementioned (1&2) are interchangeable.


----------



## frankman

Ernest Nagel said:


> FWIW _cat friends_ is an oxymoron. Catworld has only two classification outside of their own supreme catness: 1) their servants. 2) beings to be trifled with, ignored or clawed. Basically both of the aforementioned (1&2) are interchangeable.



I would add: 3) Foodstuff. 
As before, interchangable with (1 & 2).

Cats are so incredibly cool, their reputation survived even a musical.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I know I'm close to my next can and I'm so antsy!
:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## mergirl

AshleyEileen said:


> I know I'm close to my next can and I'm so antsy!
> :blush::blush::blush:


Did you have 4 cans when you wrote that btw? lmao


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> Did you have 4 cans when you wrote that btw? lmao


Anyway, the thing is.. i want rep. I have nothing funny or interesting to say though.. so am wondering what to do about this problem..huumm


----------



## AshleyEileen

mergirl said:


> Did you have 4 cans when you wrote that btw? lmao



I did. This fifth one is driving me mad!


----------



## mergirl

AshleyEileen said:


> I did. This fifth one is driving me mad!


aww..dont worry..soon it will come and then you will be like..hmm i want my light green one! Its ages till i get another goldie so i've given up being excited about it..but just wait till i am nearly there.. i shall be back with my tits out! lmao!


----------



## AshleyEileen

mergirl said:


> aww..dont worry..soon it will come and then you will be like..hmm i want my light green one! Its ages till i get another goldie so i've given up being excited about it..but just wait till i am nearly there.. i shall be back with my tits out! lmao!



I think I need to do the same.


----------



## frankman

mergirl said:


> Anyway, the thing is.. i want rep. I have nothing funny or interesting to say though.. so am wondering what to do about this problem..huumm



The system won't let me rep you... I had a great rep-line prepared, about how apparently past performance can be a guarantee of future returns, but no such luck.

I can offer you something else instead: 

View attachment repsheet.JPG


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> The system won't let me rep you... I had a great rep-line prepared, about how apparently past performance can be a guarantee of future returns, but no such luck.
> 
> I can offer you something else instead:


aww haha.. well that was better than rep any day! 
i love it cause its homemade and therefore more special.. I'm going to put it up on my virtual fridge!
mwah


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> aww..dont worry..soon it will come and then you will be like..hmm i want my light green one! Its ages till i get another goldie so i've given up being excited about it..but just wait till i am nearly there.. i shall be back with my tits out! lmao!


Aye if you want divorced you will???? What have I told you about your exhibitionism?? Your tits are for my eyes only:smitten: You're not prosituting yourself for cans, now if it was for money or diamonds then maybe that would be ok


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hell yeah, Golden...make Mer buy you that big diamond ring....or send the Chikin Armee to et her!!!!!


----------



## Canonista

rabbitislove said:


> My rep says I should have 2 cans but I only have 1.
> Please help.
> I am more awesome than this!



I can't believe it! Rabbitislove finally repped me! (And I totally repped her back!)

My life is now complete.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Canonista said:


> I can't believe it! Rabbitislove finally repped me! (And I totally repped her back!)
> 
> My life is now complete.



Was it wrong of me to find this so funny....


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was it wrong of me to find this so funny....


No, its very right. Hmm now rabbits love has 5 cans!!.. and to think she used to only have one!! kinna makes you question your own mortality a bit doesnt it!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> No, its very right. Hmm now rabbits love has 5 cans!!.. and to think she used to only have one!! kinna makes you question your own mortality a bit doesnt it!?




I really what this thread has turned into and how long it has lasted


----------



## imfree

'Mon, my beloved Dimmer's Guys, I'm at 3991, and
need to be pushed to 4K!!!. Some of you Guys 
could do it by yourselves. A nice, hard, bone
jarring landing on planet 4K would be exciting.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> 'Mon, my beloved Dimmer's Guys, I'm at 3991, and
> need to be pushed to 4K!!!. Some of you Guys
> could do it by yourselves. A nice, hard, bone
> jarring landing on planet 4K would be exciting.:bow:



I'm trying Edgar. My meter is still not running right now


----------



## mergirl

I tried too.. and have wasted all my rep on prostitutes and diamond merchants!  sorry.. hope to rep you soon!  xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I tried too.. and have *wasted all my rep on prostitutes and diamond merchants*!  sorry.. hope to rep you soon!  xx



And I'm all out of you got me all hot and bothered again rep for you  :doh:

Prostitutes for rep...yum~


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And I'm all out of you got me all hot and bothered again rep for you  :doh:
> 
> Prostitutes for rep...yum~


Muwahahahaha! I wilz huv turkee insted!!:eat2:
or px pls!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I haz a turkee prosteetoot so u kant haz my rep cuz turkee wunts it.....


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm trying Edgar. My meter is still not running right now



I do understand your plight, GEF, and thank you
for the Rep you recently gave me.:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I Have Five Cans!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## mergirl

AshleyEileen said:


> I Have Five Cans!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d


Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## george83

AshleyEileen said:


> I Have Five Cans!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d



I have 5 cans to go us lol


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> I do understand your plight, GEF, and thank you
> for the Rep you recently gave me.:bow:


repped n dusted.. COME ON PEOPLE.. This chap only needs like one more rep or something and he gets his fourth gold can!!! SOMEONE REP THIS MAN GOSHDARNIT!!


----------



## mergirl

george83 said:


> I have 5 cans to go us lol


muwahahahahahaha!! i have like 11.. i guess that just makes me a better person than you two!!


----------



## george83

No it means you have begged on this thread for rep way more than us


----------



## mergirl

george83 said:


> No it means you have begged on this thread for rep way more than us


Ahh yes..that too..
Speaking of which.. you havnt repped me for AGES!!!
what do i have to say to make you rep me??
erm..boys in dresses are the best!!!


----------



## george83

mergirl said:


> Ahh yes..that too..
> Speaking of which.. you havnt repped me for AGES!!!
> what do i have to say to make you rep me??
> erm..boys in dresses are the best!!!



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mergirl again

Nice try Mer but no cigar .


----------



## Canonista

george83 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mergirl again
> 
> Nice try Mer but no cigar .



I have the same problem, but I did contribute to your can collection.


----------



## mergirl

george83 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mergirl again
> 
> Nice try Mer but no cigar .





Canonista said:


> I have the same problem, but I did contribute to your can collection.



boo hoo!! I hate rep!!! CONRAD!!!! do you hear me?? I want to rep EVERYONE ALL THE TIME!!!!! i am actually literally crying with sadness!


----------



## Shosh

I tell you what mate, for what I am about to unveil I hope I get a LOT of rep.
Oy va Voy!


----------



## mergirl

Susannah said:


> I tell you what mate, for what I am about to unveil I hope I get a LOT of rep.
> Oy va Voy!


Ohhh i just checked.. and i CAN rep you again.. i am waiting!!//


----------



## QueenB

584 points and no 5th can


----------



## imfree

Thanks Guys, I've landed firmly on Planet Rep 4K!!!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I've just been told, I don't have enough cans and was given rep for that very reason. Here was I thinking that I had to post witty and interesting posts in order to get rep...I really should think of something in the mean time who will rep me? Mer said I should get my belly out but I disagree. Maybe if I get two more cans I'll think about it


----------



## Mathias

I finally got my third light green can! :bounce:


----------



## QueenB

i need santaclear to rep me an ungodly amount of points.


----------



## Mathias

Bah, I've given out too much rep!


----------



## QueenB

SUCCESS! :happy:

THANK YOU, SANTA CLEAR


----------



## Mishty

Hmmmm
So maybe a nice funny pic will get my other grassy green can  

View attachment Image4.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Mate I showed my ass on Dims! My ass peeps! I think I deserve a lil rep for that.
I know that people do that all the time here, but it was a big deal for me to do it. I have NEVER done it before.:bow:


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> Mate I showed my ass on Dims! My ass peeps! I think I deserve a lil rep for that.
> I know that people do that all the time here, but it was a big deal for me to do it. I have NEVER done it before.:bow:



It won't let me...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I'm .. needin' me some rep and I have no one to be snarky to at this time, so, if I could get some, that'd be fantastic. 

:wubu:

ps. my rep power has now been turned to 11, seriously, rep me and FIND OUT.


----------



## Mathias

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm .. needin' me some rep and I have no one to be snarky to at this time, so, if I could get some, that'd be fantastic.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ps. my rep power has now been turned to 11, seriously, rep me and FIND OUT.



Not letting me rep you but I will soon.


----------



## Canonista

Susannah said:


> Mate I showed my ass on Dims! My ass peeps! I think I deserve a lil rep for that.
> I know that people do that all the time here, but it was a big deal for me to do it. I have NEVER done it before.:bow:



Where? When?:wubu:

(And DAMMIT, I can't rep you right now!)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Oh snap! Canonista rep!

annndd! my 7th gold can! 

which in my opinion is a fine way to start off anyones morning! I thank you.


----------



## Canonista

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh snap! Canonista rep!
> 
> annndd! my 7th gold can!
> 
> which in my opinion is a fine way to start off anyones morning! I thank you.



Glad I could help. I just wish I knew how many more points it'll take for my second gold can.:doh:

This is worse than waiting for Christmas!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh snap! Canonista rep!
> 
> annndd! my 7th gold can!
> 
> which in my opinion is a fine way to start off anyones morning! I thank you.





Canonista said:


> Glad I could help. I just wish I knew how many more points it'll take for my second gold can.:doh:
> 
> This is worse than waiting for Christmas!



*Geesh! And little ol' me is just trying to get a fourth dark green can. 
Can anyone help a gal out Pwiidy Pweeze????*


----------



## george83

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Geesh! And little ol' me is just trying to get a fourth dark green can.
> Can anyone help a gal out Pwiidy Pweeze????*



You already got your 4th green can but I repped you anyhow! .


----------



## WillSpark

Sigh. I guess I'm just not witty nor sexy (pic-whorish?) enough to invoke rep on my own. Aw well...I'm sick...can I get some pity rep?


----------



## chicken legs

I am in need of rep sssoooo....WillSpark I will rep you if you rep me..deal


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> I am in need of rep sssoooo....WillSpark I will rep you if you rep me..deal



But I need to spread it around some more first! DX


----------



## chicken legs

Its ok Will, OneWickedAngel totally hooked me up..thanks and here is some rep for you too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chicken legs said:


> Its ok Will, OneWickedAngel totally hooked me up..thanks and here is some rep for you too.



I don't know about anyone else but I just want to rep the heck out of Wicked Angel every time she posts. She is a ray of sunshine on these forums  :bow:


----------



## Tanuki

I Ran out of Rep to give ; __ ;

... and I wanna give some out so bad >< ahhs wells, tomorrow!


----------



## chicken legs

hahaha thanks for all the rep Dimmers...i got my 3rd green can...whooo hoooo


----------



## HDANGEL15

_I wanted to REP SURLY earlier today, and although I had not even posted in WEEKS...I WAS OUTTA REP:doh:_


----------



## chicken legs

reminder to self....ran out of rep but as soon as midnight strikes i'm giving some ass kicking rep to jenfromoc..lol and a few who helped me get my 3rd can..whoo hooo..


----------



## frankman

Because MS Paint won me some rep before: 

View attachment rep req.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I just want to rep the heck out of Wicked Angel every time she posts. She is a ray of sunshine on these forums  :bow:



"...Ray of sunshine"? 
"...Ray of _sunshine_"? 
"...Ray of _@#$&_ sunshine"?!?!?!​
Gee thanks GEF! What the heck I ever do to you to receive such condemnation - huh? 

Next thing I know I'll be reading that you're going around telling folks that I'm nn... I'm nn-n... that I'm N-I-C-E dammit! 
​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> Because MS Paint won me some rep before:



Only *consider*???? Let us know when you're serious about getting Rep!


----------



## WillSpark

Well, thank you everyone who pity-repped me. I'm no longer sick, but my rep has changed! I don't have a new can, but I now "do more than post hot pics" so that's a plus.


----------



## JenFromOC

Ok, I finally have a reason to whine about Rep...I so tried to give Chicken Legs the "We're both too fat to go indoor skydiving" rep, and it said I had to spread it around first. What if Chicken is the only person that I want to give it to? Clearly, we have a problem here.


----------



## escapist

Well I know I repped you and chicken and Will.....

** Checks his rep points **

Hummm


----------



## Canonista

I just got my second gold can thanks to Scorsese86.

Thanks dude!


----------



## escapist

so how does this work I just beg? 3 or 4 cans would be nice!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> so how does this work I just beg? 3 or 4 cans would be nice!



Aww c'mon dude - try to work at least a little for it - LOL! It's called "Rep whines" not "Rep begs" .

But tell ya what - I will rep you for being such an A+ Beef hottie (the real BHM Hulk:eat2!


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> so how does this work I just beg? 3 or 4 cans would be nice!




You have to actually post stuff that people like. Or you know, be nice to people.


----------



## mergirl

Surlysomething said:


> You have to actually post stuff that people like. Or you know, be nice to people.


Nah, i repped him cause of 'the meat'. 
I am a very rendom repper.
hmm.. you have to be nice to people.. ok..a wee experiment..
Hoy! ya all.. yer all a big bunch of jobbies.. give me rep!!
I will see if anyone reps me for that and report back!


----------



## mergirl

Wow!! So far two rep in two seconds for being mean and calling everyone big jobbies!! 
Maby its just cause jobby is such a funny scottish word..
hmm..dont know if i'm liking this experiment! haha..But i'm loving all you repping jobbies!!
:wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> Nah, i repped him cause of 'the meat'.
> I am a very rendom repper.
> hmm.. you have to be nice to people.. ok..a wee experiment..
> Hoy! ya all.. yer all a big bunch of jobbies.. give me rep!!
> I will see if anyone reps me for that and report back!



And I don't even know what "jobbies" mean!





*But don't go by my opinion; I am Wicked after all. Repping bad behavior appeals to my perverse sense of humor! *


----------



## mergirl

tee hee!!
a jobby is a scottish poo!!


----------



## Uriel

mergirl said:


> tee hee!!
> a jobby is a scottish poo!!



???

Is Scottish Poo different than other Poo...

Waitaminute, this reminds me of Mike Myer's Old S&N Skit about the Scotsman who runs that shop...

'If it Ain't Scottish, it's Crap!'

Shouldn't that be Jobby?

BTW, I just repped you for liking my Fish&Chips story in The Lounge, but I wish I could do so again for 'Wee'...I love Wee.

Wait, Wee is probably Scottish for urine, Um,Dammit...



-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I'm a Wicked Jobby!
Now let 'er rep!
*​


----------



## mergirl

Uriel said:


> ???
> 
> Is Scottish Poo different than other Poo...
> 
> Waitaminute, this reminds me of Mike Myer's Old S&N Skit about the Scotsman who runs that shop...
> 
> 'If it Ain't Scottish, it's Crap!'
> 
> Shouldn't that be Jobby?
> 
> BTW, I just repped you for liking my Fish&Chips story in The Lounge, but I wish I could do so again for 'Wee'...I love Wee.
> 
> Wait, Wee is probably Scottish for urine, Um,Dammit...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel





OneWickedAngel said:


> *I'm a Wicked Jobby!
> Now let 'er rep!
> *​




Hahaha.. I must spread rep before giving it to either of you again but you made me laugh!!
BTW.. now thats four x rep for being mean!! 
This whole being nice thing must be over rated!!
lol..aye.. a wee wee jobbie.. you can say-which is a very small poo. 
and a jobby and a wee wee- is a poo of any size plus a piss! 
And thus ends your scottish lesson for today! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> Hahaha.. I must spread rep before giving it to either of you again but you made me laugh!!
> BTW.. now thats four x rep for being mean!!
> This whole being nice thing must be over rated!!
> lol..aye.. a wee wee jobbie.. you can say-which is a very small poo.
> and a jobby and a wee wee- is a poo of any size plus a piss!
> *And thus ends your scottish lesson for today!* :happy:



I feel so _INTERNATIONAL_ now!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> I feel so _INTERNATIONAL_ now!


haha totally!
To be honest, if you know 'jobby' when you come to scotland..thats all you will need!! You will get drinks bought for you and everything.. we love nothing more than people saying 'jobby' in a non scottish accent!! 
Class!


----------



## mergirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpRQLaxF60&feature=related


----------



## mergirl

Big Jobby Rep=5 
I'm starting to get a wee bit frightened..
Though i think i now have half a gold can..
hmm..wouldn't it be great if we could actually see our wee cans filling up??
Conrad..you listening?


----------



## escapist

ahhh "Jobby" Perhaps now my Grandpa Tweedie will give me some respect for knowing something of my Scottish heritage. (Yeah Big ass German and Scotsman what a mix huh?) Lets not mention my attempt at playing pipes.


----------



## mergirl

escapist said:


> ahhh "Jobby" Perhaps now my Grandpa Tweedie will give me some respect for knowing something of my Scottish heritage. (Yeah Big ass German and Scotsman what a mix huh?) Lets not mention my attempt at playing pipes.


You are germish! cool! haha..yessum, you need to go impress your grandpa with talk of "wee jobbies"!! oh..jobby is such a good word!! lol..
You never really ever call someone a 'jobby' though.. You say 'oh i just did a great big jobby'! 
Scottish lesson -Jobbies part 2


----------



## frankman

mergirl said:


> You never really ever call someone a 'jobby' though.. You say 'oh i just did a great big jobby'!
> Scottish lesson -Jobbies part 2



So one _does_ a jobby? Jobby has the same grammar rules as the ones that apply to boo-boo then? Can you _make_ a jobby like one can make a boo-boo?


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> I have over 700 points and only show 5 cans. I think the system updates the
> can count at somewhat distant intervals. This is just my guess, however.



can I be such a newbie and ask what a "can" is?? lol


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> So one _does_ a jobby? Jobby has the same grammar rules as the ones that apply to boo-boo then? Can you _make_ a jobby like one can make a boo-boo?


lol.. yes you 'do' a jobby. You dont really say you have made one... though i have heard someone say they were brewing up a big jobby before. So, yes, one does do a jobby.


----------



## mergirl

Jobby Rep=6 !!!


----------



## frankman

That makes your jobby-rep 7 I guess. Poo for the win.


----------



## frankman

Because, well, I kind of had to... 

View attachment toilet.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You have to actually post stuff that people like. Or you know, be nice to people.



*TRIED to rep you again...but still NO REP?   
*


----------



## SMA413

I think I've finally identified my rep problems...


I go for AGES without repping anyone. And then, one day, I'll go on a repping binge. It always seems like the 24 hours it takes to recover from these binges takes FOREVER.

And then these repping binges make me crave rep for myself.

It's a sick, sick addiction.


----------



## imfree

Hey Guys, :doh:I need to be Repped for surviving 3 stays
at the Nashville VA Hospital this year.:bow:

*2 points will put me at 4100!


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> That makes your jobby-rep 7 I guess. Poo for the win.


Yes.. Jobby rep =7 
Who would have thunk it!


----------



## AZ_Wolf

*stands up before the crowd*

Hello, I'm AZ_Wolf.

I have received only 3 points of rep since the end of November. If you would like to help a needy lupine avoid the rep night sweats and procure some much-needed fresh rep, please give. :bow:


----------



## mergirl

AZ_Wolf said:


> *stands up before the crowd*
> 
> Hello, I'm AZ_Wolf.
> 
> I have received only 3 points of rep since the end of November. If you would like to help a needy lupine avoid the rep night sweats and procure some much-needed fresh rep, please give. :bow:


Psssst..just talk about jobbies. You will more than double the rep you have in like.. a day!!


----------



## Tanuki

I do believe I'm dangerously close to my next can!

I love my rep comments <3


----------



## Canonista

So being fat, can I be Jobby the Hut?


----------



## WillSpark

I wish it was that easy, but only Jobby Scotlanders can get away with getting rep jsut for calling people names in funny languages!

Now back to repping Putas!


----------



## mergirl

Canonista said:


> So being fat, can I be Jobby the Hut?





WillSpark said:


> I wish it was that easy, but only Jobby Scotlanders can get away with getting rep jsut for calling people names in funny languages!
> 
> Now back to repping Putas!



muwahaha..i'm not getting caught out by no jobby rep scams!!


----------



## Canonista

mergirl said:


> muwahaha..i'm not getting caught out by no jobby rep scams!!



How about "Star Wars nerd" rep scams?


----------



## mergirl

Canonista said:


> How about "Star Wars nerd" rep scams?


Yup! it worked!


----------



## frankman

Canonista said:


> How about "Star Wars nerd" rep scams?



Any nerdy rep scam's bound to work, therefore, I'm proposing a Buck Rogers in the 21st Century rep scam, or a Captain Scarlet and the Mysterions scam (although that last one is a scam in itself, being a budget Thunderbirds and all.)


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> Any nerdy rep scam's bound to work, therefore, I'm proposing a Buck Rogers in the 21st Century rep scam, or a Captain Scarlet and the Mysterions scam (although that last one is a scam in itself, being a budget Thunderbirds and all.)


yeah, it worked for me but alas i have to spread it around before giving it to you again..
Now, while we are on the topic of geeks..
I MUCH prefer reading to clubbing... and i ALWAYS have and further more.......
I would rather be cuddled up on the couch with hot chocolate than at some shitty party.
i am queen geek hear me meep!!


----------



## imfree

Aireman said:


> O.K. it ain't much but it's all I've got! 199 points. When does the next can hit? I just can't seem to be funny enuff to get that last point!



I just saw that today was your birthday, Aireman. Your
birthday Rep is in the mail.:bow:


----------



## frankman

mergirl said:


> yeah, it worked for me but alas i have to spread it around before giving it to you again..
> Now, while we are on the topic of geeks..
> I MUCH prefer reading to clubbing... and i ALWAYS have and further more.......
> I would rather be cuddled up on the couch with hot chocolate than at some shitty party.
> i am queen geek hear me meep!!



Well, I'm always up for a party, I just really despise clubs. I don't like the music, I'm not a great dancer and talking is out of the question because the volume is so loud that when people leave the club, they'll hear shitty music going thump-thump and beeeeeeeeeeeep in their heads for the next 3 days.
I'm all about bars and cafe's though. I can't handle silence that well, so I always end up in a bar with my homework or obligatory reading.

But couches and chocolate are nice too.


----------



## Uriel

I have some delicious Rep for whoever posts a Dolly Parton movie in 'Movie Baker's Dozen' in the Lounge... so we could move on to Ray Harryhausen (There was a mistake, mine, that lead to 2 lists). I feel like I stalled it, maybe I'm Cursed...poor Dolly deserves better than that.
Man, I must have watched 9-to-5 200 times back when HBO was the only Cable channel...and I still like it. Ha... Lily Tomlin rules as well.

You don't even have to dig...she's in 'The Bodyguard'.

Man, that's some easy Rep!!!

Oh, you should have a Ray Harryhausen movie ready as well...


-Uriel


----------



## Mathias

I'm having such a shitty day today. Can I have some rep? Pleeeeease?

I can't register for classes next semester because of financial problems that I thought were taken care of. Now I'm concerned that I won't be able to get into the classes I want. My parents are on vacation and I have no way of contacting them to tell them what's going on until this evening. On top of that, I just found out that I most likely won't get to go on a trip with my best friend because the dates that he will have to go will be when I'm vacationing with my family in Florida.


----------



## Uriel

Mathias said:


> I'm having such a shitty day today. Can I have some rep? Pleeeeease?



See Above! 



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl

Uriel said:


> See Above!
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel


No one has picked a topic in the music lovers thred yet.. hmm maby i should start one "Songs of dolly parton" and the rep is mine!! But wait.. think i weas repped by you recently...so i wont bother!! lol.. though i will cause i love Dolly!!..


----------



## Uriel

mergirl said:


> No one has picked a topic in the music lovers thred yet.. hmm maby i should start one "Songs of dolly parton" and the rep is mine!! But wait.. think i weas repped by you recently...so i wont bother!! lol.. though i will cause i love Dolly!!..



Done!


Now go and post a Dolly Movie...



-Uriel

PS: And a Ray Harryhausen Movie...


----------



## mergirl

Uriel said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> Now go and post a Dolly Movie...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> 
> PS: And a Ray Harryhausen Movie...


Wait, so there is a Dolly song that is the name of a non English uk band???


----------



## Uriel

mergirl said:


> Wait, so there is a Dolly song that is the name of a non English uk band???





Dolly movie goes here...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39765&page=295

Someone is TOTALLY gonna get that Rep, Hurry!!!

No UK Dolly Songs...you are one cross-pollinating Brat, or is that me...Jobby!


----------



## mergirl

Oh cool! i love film. i didn't even know this thred existed. yay,, though i cant think of the film you mean.. i know he did..one of the mythology films though..either "clash of the titans" or jason and the argonots" was dolly in either of them?? a breasty medusa perhaps??


----------



## Uriel

mergirl said:


> Oh cool! i love film. i didn't even know this thred existed. yay,, though i cant think of the film you mean.. i know he did..one of the mythology films though..either "clash of the titans" or jason and the argonots" was dolly in either of them?? a breasty medusa perhaps??



Boobs on the brain...not that there is anything wrong with that.



RAY HARRYHAUSEN

* How to Bridge a Gorge (1942) (producer)
* Tulips Shall Grow (1942) (chief animator)
* Mother Goose Stories (1946) (producer)
* The Story of Little Red Riding Hood (1949) (producer, animator)
* Mighty Joe Young (1949) (first technician)
* Rapunzel (1951) (producer)
* Hansel and Gretel (1951) (producer)
* The Story of King Midas (1953) (producer)
* The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms (1954) (visual effects)
* It Came from Beneath the Sea (1955) (visual effects)
* The Animal World (1956) (effects technician)
* Earth vs. the Flying Saucers (1956) (special photographic, animation effects)
* 20 Million Miles to Earth (1957) (visual effects)
* The 7th Voyage of Sinbad (1958) (associate producer, visual effects)
* The 3 Worlds of Gulliver (1960) (visual effects)
* Mysterious Island (1961) (special visual effects)
* Jason and the Argonauts (1963) (associate producer, visual effects)
* First Men in the Moon (1964) (associate producer, visual effects)
* One Million Years B.C. (1966) (special visual effects)
* The Valley of Gwangi (1969) (associate producer, visual effects)
* The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1974) (producer, visual effects)
* Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger (1977) (producer, visual effects)
* Clash of the Titans (1981) (producer, visual effects)
* The Story of the Tortoise & the Hare (2003) (director, co-producer, animator)
* Ray Harryhausen Presents: The Pit and the Pendulum (2007) (executive producer)

[edit] References


-Uriel


----------



## mergirl

The funny thing is..i totally remember her in 'clash of the titans' ..though maby thats in my head..weirdly enough, that was the last film i bought in dvd! I should really go look. I try not to use google for these things..gah!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sorry Mergirl, Ms. Dolly did not appear in Clash, with her boobage? More than enough of us would have remembered. Especially if she wore a toga or a Grecian style gown.  But my, the thought does evoke such lovely visuals does it not?


----------



## chicken legs

I dont know if I could keep a straight face if Dolly was in a cheesy Sci/fi...just the thought tickles me..hhahah...


----------



## WillSpark

I am literally 4 points away from another can!!!! Gah!


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> I am literally 4 points away from another can!!!! Gah!



Time for a pic..lol

Perhaps a nipple or something...heheh..thats a can in itself


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> Time for a pic..lol
> 
> Perhaps a nipple or something



Last time I posted a pic, actually, three pics, one person repped me...

When I made a masturbation joke, upwards of 7 people repped me...

And when I made a plea for pity rep, about 15 people repped me...

This is what's wrong with the system! Break free man! Break free!


----------



## SMA413

I got my first gold can!! 

:bounce: 


I'm waaay too excited about it... but thanks to everyone that pushed my rep over the edge.


----------



## escapist

WillSpark said:


> Last time I posted a pic, actually, three pics, one person repped me...
> 
> When I made a masturbation joke, upwards of 7 people repped me...
> 
> And when I made a plea for pity rep, about 15 people repped me...
> 
> This is what's wrong with the system! Break free man! Break free!



WHhhhhaaaaooooooooooooo Man I think I only got 2-3 Reps on my last plea. 

** Holds out his pan handling cup for More Reps **
"Reps please. Reps for the poor. Rep's Please."


----------



## Shosh

What do I have to do to get some rep around here? Another paysite set?

Big Cutie Shoshie is a ravishing rep girl.


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sorry Mergirl, Ms. Dolly did not appear in Clash, with her boobage? More than enough of us would have remembered. Especially if she wore a toga or a Grecian style gown.  But my, the thought does evoke such lovely visuals does it not?


See, lmao.. thats why it was in my mind. I could totally imagine her as one of the goddesses in a white toga along with maggi smith.. I totally get the two greek mythology films mixed up too. oh i love Dolly parton..i got her double cd for xmas and have been listening to it while i wash the dishes..i cry at about 3 songs! haha..I'm not really a fan of country but i love Dolly..psstt.. which film was it she was in??


----------



## Shosh

SMA413 said:


> I got my first gold can!!
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> 
> I'm waaay too excited about it... but thanks to everyone that pushed my rep over the edge.



That is ace! Well done. I only have seven gold cans.


----------



## Uriel

WillSpark said:


> Last time I posted a pic, actually, three pics, one person repped me...
> 
> When I made a masturbation joke, upwards of 7 people repped me...
> 
> And when I made a plea for pity rep, about 15 people repped me...
> 
> This is what's wrong with the system! Break free man! Break free!



Almost all of my Rep is from funny comments that I make. Ha, I hadn't really thought of Rep for 'sexiness', but I'm retired from posting unclothed pictures of my fatness anyways...It was a short career. Hehehe.


Hmm...I write Limericks, I should trade Limericks for Rep.

-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> WHhhhhaaaaooooooooooooo Man I think I only got 2-3 Reps on my last plea.
> 
> ** Holds out his pan handling cup for More Reps **
> "Reps please. Reps for the poor. Rep's Please."





Susannah said:


> What do I have to do to get some rep around here? Another paysite set?
> 
> Big Cutie Shoshie is a ravishing rep girl.





Susannah said:


> That is ace! Well done. I only have seven gold cans.



Hey I just realized I haven't received ONE rep in exactly a week what gives people?! I haven't been wicked enough?


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey I just realized I haven't received ONE rep in exactly a week what gives people?! I haven't been wicked enough?



You will have to do a paysite set.:bow:


----------



## SMA413

Susannah said:


> That is ace! Well done. I only have seven gold cans.



*ONLY* seven gold cans?? LOL


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Boo Hoo, please rep me to cheer me up! Yesterday I was getting ready for work, washed my hair and put my smart grey pinstripe trousers on. My trousers felt very tight around my waist and I asked Mer if she thought I'd put on weight. She said no, so I thought perhaps they were just a little tighter as they'd just been washed. Mer was lying on the sofa reading the paper. I sat down to on the chair and suddenly realised my trousers were way too tight, the button popped right off and went flying across the room past mer who looked up grinning and said oh maybe they were a little tight. I started moaning about my best trousers no longer fitting me but somehow I dont think she cares:blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> You will have to do a paysite set.:bow:



HAH! HAH! HAH! Veeery funny!

Hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Canonista

WillSpark said:


> Last time I posted a pic, actually, three pics, one person repped me...
> 
> When I made a masturbation joke, upwards of 7 people repped me...
> 
> And when I made a plea for pity rep, about 15 people repped me...
> 
> This is what's wrong with the system! Break free man! Break free!



Combine the two.

"Will mastrubate for pity rep"

I'd say that'd be worth at LEAST a couple cans of rep right there!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Canonista said:


> Combine the two.
> 
> "Will mastrubate for pity rep"
> 
> I'd say that'd be worth at LEAST a couple cans of rep right there!



Dammit I'd rep for that but I'm all out!


----------



## mergirl

GoldenDelicious said:


> Boo Hoo, please rep me to cheer me up! Yesterday I was getting ready for work, washed my hair and put my smart grey pinstripe trousers on. My trousers felt very tight around my waist and I asked Mer if she thought I'd put on weight. She said no, so I thought perhaps they were just a little tighter as they'd just been washed. Mer was lying on the sofa reading the paper. I sat down to on the chair and suddenly realised my trousers were way too tight, the button popped right off and went flying across the room past mer who looked up grinning and said oh maybe they were a little tight. I started moaning about my best trousers no longer fitting me but somehow I dont think she cares:blush:


This is ACTUALLY true btw, shes not just being a total rep whore!


----------



## Melian

My man just sent this to me. What exactly is he trying to suggest? LOL.


----------



## mergirl

That you should not have any sort of seizures at home or that you should try to keep from losing your pupils because meer eye whites scare him??


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> That is ace! Well done. I only have seven gold cans.



Only 7 you say?  Some of us still have ways to go before we get to the Golden territory!


----------



## WillSpark

Yeah! 3 Cans! Whoo!  

Thanks to the three who repped me up to here. 
Your rep shall be reciprocated.


----------



## frankman

Mathias said:


> Only 7 you say?  Some of us still have ways to go before we get to the Golden territory!



Just remember it's about the journey, not the destination. I imagine myself being in a constant state of "almost there". Chia-like, I will grow... Sorry, that was crap. 

That being said, I think I'm getting can-screwed. I've got 567 rep-points, but only 4 of those green suckers. My best guess so far is that I'm going to need 600 for 5 cans, which seems a bit stingy to me.


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Only 7 you say?  Some of us still have ways to go before we get to the Golden territory!



You will get there, because you are adoreable.


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Just remember it's about the journey, not the destination. I imagine myself being in a constant state of "almost there". Chia-like, I will grow... Sorry, that was crap.



How very zen of you. I'd rep the hell out of that... but apparently I've repped you recently- probably for the mutual love of 80s punk covers or something like that.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Susannah said:


> What do I have to do to get some rep around here? Another paysite set?
> 
> Big Cutie Shoshie is a ravishing rep girl.



Wahoo.....where do I go to see Big Cutie Shoshie ??


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I went to the gym and jumped on the scale and it hit me....... I was 4 lbs from the 300 lb marker..............so I went for frozen custard. I think I might have to put up a few pictures soon since my other pictures of me are in the 220's. 

I Need some love I haven't had any in a very long time so I am willing to barter now !


----------



## george83

GoldenDelicious said:


> Boo Hoo, please rep me to cheer me up! Yesterday I was getting ready for work, washed my hair and put my smart grey pinstripe trousers on. My trousers felt very tight around my waist and I asked Mer if she thought I'd put on weight. She said no, so I thought perhaps they were just a little tighter as they'd just been washed. Mer was lying on the sofa reading the paper. I sat down to on the chair and suddenly realised my trousers were way too tight, the button popped right off and went flying across the room past mer who looked up grinning and said oh maybe they were a little tight. I started moaning about my best trousers no longer fitting me but somehow I dont think she cares:blush:



LOL, this story so made me smile .

But this damn rep system says I'm not allowed to rep you at the mo .


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chunkeymonkey said:


> Wahoo.....where do I go to see Big Cutie Shoshie ??



*O.M.G.!! 
YOU'VE YET TO SEE THE GLORY THAT IS BIG CUTIE SHOSHIE?! 
WHAT ROCK HAVE YOU BEEN UNDER?!?!*​
*Take a look (if you dare) Big Cutie Shoshie!*


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> How very zen of you. I'd rep the hell out of that... but apparently I've repped you recently- probably for the mutual love of 80s punk covers or something like that.



Hell, I'm super-Zen. I'd rep you back to prove it, but apparently either our partially aligned musical taste or your stand on open marriage or something like that foiled my repping scheme. I do have a plan to fix this, but its repercussions are well, read for yourself:

So my idea is: you could try and not be so cool for a while, and during that time I will refrain from repping you. And then all of a sudden, you say something really cool, and I would have almost forgotten that you were usually like that. I would feel the need to show affection, so I'd rep you, which is something you'd have expected, so there'd be a PM ready, saying how thoughtful I am, and I'd PM back no it's all you, you're the greatest and I know and how about open marriage? And I'd be like: not before we read the entire thread, and you'd say that's a great idea, but I'd like to get started with seeing other people and by the way, don't you have a girlfriend already, and I'd be like yeah, that's true. 

So. 

Yeah. 

That's obviously not going to happen...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> Hell, I'm super-Zen. I'd rep you back to prove it, but apparently either our partially aligned musical taste or your stand on open marriage or something like that foiled my repping scheme. I do have a plan to fix this, but its repercussions are well, read for yourself:
> 
> So my idea is: you could try and not be so cool for a while, and during that time I will refrain from repping you. And then all of a sudden, you say something really cool, and I would have almost forgotten that you were usually like that. I would feel the need to show affection, so I'd rep you, which is something you'd have expected, so there'd be a PM ready, saying how thoughtful I am, and I'd PM back no it's all you, you're the greatest and I know and how about open marriage? And I'd be like: not before we read the entire thread, and you'd say that's a great idea, but I'd like to get started with seeing other people and by the way, don't you have a girlfriend already, and I'd be like yeah, that's true.
> 
> So.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> That's obviously not going to happen...


 
Frankman I'd rep the heck ouuta ya for that post alone, but apparently I've already given it up to you; was it good for you baby?


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Hell, I'm super-Zen. I'd rep you back to prove it, but apparently either our partially aligned musical taste or your stand on open marriage or something like that foiled my repping scheme. I do have a plan to fix this, but its repercussions are well, read for yourself:
> 
> So my idea is: you could try and not be so cool for a while, and during that time I will refrain from repping you. And then all of a sudden, you say something really cool, and I would have almost forgotten that you were usually like that. I would feel the need to show affection, so I'd rep you, which is something you'd have expected, so there'd be a PM ready, saying how thoughtful I am, and I'd PM back no it's all you, you're the greatest and I know and how about open marriage? And I'd be like: not before we read the entire thread, and you'd say that's a great idea, but I'd like to get started with seeing other people and by the way, don't you have a girlfriend already, and I'd be like yeah, that's true.
> 
> So.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> That's obviously not going to happen...



Obviously.





I'm so effing confused now... so are we having this wide-open marriage or what? lol


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> I'm so effing confused now... so are we having this wide-open marriage or what? lol



Zen answer: are we?

Zen's a cruel mistress sometimes.


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Zen answer: are we?
> 
> Zen's a cruel mistress sometimes.



So Zen is the other player in this open marriage that we may or may not be having? Gotcha.


But Zen can be cruel only if we allow ourselves to allow her to be cruel...

... or something like that.


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> So Zen is the other player in this open marriage that we may or may not be having? Gotcha.
> 
> 
> But Zen can be cruel only if we allow ourselves to allow her to be cruel...
> 
> ... or something like that.



That's us alright: one part Sma413, one part Frankman, one part Zen and apparently, one part Dr. Phill.

Happy, obnoxious and slightly dysfunctional.


----------



## imfree

Someone please give me a push. I've been stuck at 4221
for a couple days, now!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have been trying to rep Imfree for a darn week now...no kidding! Will some please rep that man for me? I promise to come back whenever my meter is back running as payback


----------



## Fascinita

I just tried, and it hasn't been long enough since I last repped him. Will someone please get imfree for Greenie and me?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Someone please give me a push. I've been stuck at 4221
> for a couple days, now!


 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been trying to rep Imfree for a darn week now...no kidding! Will some please rep that man for me? I promise to come back whenever my meter is back running as payback


 


Fascinita said:


> I just tried, and it hasn't been long enough since I last repped him. Will someone please get imfree for Greenie and me?


 
*DONE!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank you OWA  

View attachment wicked.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone who has repped me ^__^!

I think I'm close to my 4th can!


----------



## SMA413

Best.rep.ever:

"Will you rep-marry me?"

As long as we can rep around with other people, yes.  :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki

Yay! thanks to Green Eyed Fairy i just got my 4th can!

Thanks again ^___^


----------



## user 23567

I finally got 2 cans!!! Thank you: Fairest Epic, imfree, Susannah, thatgirl08, Melian, T-Bear, imfree, AshleyEileen, Canonisturious, furious styles, QueenB, Mathias, ButlerGirl09, Esther, Dr. P Marshall, daddyoh70, rabbitislove, bobbleheaddoll and ashmamma84

Thanks for all the REP love! I hope I got everyone


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> Best.rep.ever:
> 
> "Will you rep-marry me?"
> 
> As long as we can rep around with other people, yes.  :wubu:



Our rep-vows state that we can both rep around as long as we still mean it when we rep eachother. The moment our heart's not really into the rep-messages anymore and we seem to just be going through the motions, all other rep-relations are off, and we're getting rep-counceling.

example 1: Good rep-messages
- I'd like to rep you everywhere, in the kitchen, on the floor, I want to rep you silly.
- I promise to rep you until we're both old and grey and need bi-focal glasses just to see what you repped me for.

Example 2: cry for rep-counceling
- Good post
- LOL

So yeah, mazzeltov!

BTW, Green Eyed Fairy, your screen looks violently ill.


----------



## imfree

Thanks Guys, you got me to 4258 in short order!
I hope I've Repped where Rep is due, when able.

I love a bunch of you enough to wanna' be a 
Reppergizer Bunny.


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been trying to rep Imfree for a darn week now...no kidding! Will some please rep that man for me? I promise to come back whenever my meter is back running as payback



I got him for ya!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been trying to rep Imfree for a darn week now...no kidding! Will some please rep that man for me? I promise to come back whenever my meter is back running as payback





Fascinita said:


> I just tried, and it hasn't been long enough since I last repped him. Will someone please get imfree for Greenie and me?



I got him too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I got him too.



Lol, I got Matt but looks like I have to come back and try again for you and OWA


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I got Matt but looks like I have to come back and try again for you and OWA


Ahh.. its ok.. i did it out of the pure goodness of my heart.. and also cause edgar is a soft touch when it comes to pity rep!! muwahahahaha! 
Save your me rep for sexy turkee talk!


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Best.rep.ever:
> 
> "Will you rep-marry me?"
> 
> As long as we can rep around with other people, yes.  :wubu:



*awww that is some sweet-rep*


----------



## Fascinita

OneWickedAngel said:


> ....



Thanks! Will get you soon, my pretty. :bow:


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Our rep-vows state that we can both rep around as long as we still mean it when we rep eachother. The moment our heart's not really into the rep-messages anymore and we seem to just be going through the motions, all other rep-relations are off, and we're getting rep-counceling.
> 
> example 1: Good rep-messages
> - I'd like to rep you everywhere, in the kitchen, on the floor, I want to rep you silly.
> - I promise to rep you until we're both old and grey and need bi-focal glasses just to see what you repped me for.
> 
> Example 2: cry for rep-counceling
> - Good post
> - LOL
> 
> So yeah, mazzeltov!



But I thought once you got rep-married, you don't rep as much as you did when you were rep-single... like only for birthdays and anniversaries and such.


----------



## frankman

True, we'll rep less, but that's because we'll be too busy raising our rep-child, a little girl called Star.


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I got Matt but looks like I have to come back and try again for you and OWA



I gotcha covered this time too!


----------



## Victim

Can I shamelessly ask for birthday rep today?


----------



## george83

Victim said:


> Can I shamelessly ask for birthday rep today?



Happy Birthday and yes you can .


----------



## imfree

4318 and drifting in space toward that Planet 5K,
being gently pushed by the solar wind.:bow:
Thanks Guys.


----------



## Mathias

Victim said:


> Can I shamelessly ask for birthday rep today?



Consider this an I.O.U. I've given out too much rep again...


----------



## chicken legs

Holy cow...i just read that if someone has 5 cans it means when they rep you its five points..if thats true..

Those with tons of cans and stars PLEASE REP ME...ya know just to test this theory and all


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> Holy cow...i just read that if someone has 5 cans it means when they rep you its five points..if thats true..
> 
> Those with tons of cans and stars PLEASE REP ME...ya know just to test this theory and all



Thanks for the rep SMA413...I think that was 11 points because you have eleven cans....

I am now at 389 rep points..I forgot what i was before your post SMA413 so i will start from there...

I love field work in the name of science..lol


----------



## SMA413

chicken legs said:


> Thanks for the rep SMA413...I think that was 11 points because you have eleven cans....
> 
> I am now at 389 rep points..I forgot what i was before your post SMA413 so i will start from there...
> 
> I love field work in the name of science..lol



LOL- like I said, I totally support scientific research... as long as I reap the benefits too.


----------



## chicken legs

LOL i got lost in eyecandy on another site....

Ok here is some rep for you. Hopefully its worth 3 points which would equal my 3 cans..

thanks for the rep Frankman and now i am at 393. So your four cans SEEMED like it Would be equal to four points..

Just to be on the safe side I shall conduct more research..hehehe


----------



## frankman

Shamelessly whiney rep whine: 

View attachment Repwhine.JPG


----------



## escapist

Oooo OOo Rep Me Rep Me! I only need a few more for my next Can


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Shamelessly whiney rep whine:



I wanna rep you so bad right now. You just wait til you get home. I'm gonna put the rep children to bed and then it's time to rep all over the kitchen. :wubu:


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> I wanna rep you so bad right now. You just wait til you get home. I'm gonna put the rep children to bed and then it's time to rep all over the kitchen. :wubu:



Oh yeah; my Theory proves right: good-looking girls dig MS-Paint skills.


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> Oh yeah; my Theory proves right: good-looking girls dig MS-Paint skills.



MS paint skillz = so hot


----------



## AshleyEileen

Oh my, I've been gone for a hot minute.

I've missed you, loves!


----------



## chicken legs

Wait one second

AshleyEileen gave me some sweet rep but now my score is at 394.

I am confused...back to the drawing board.


----------



## escapist

SMA413 said:


> I wanna rep you so bad right now. You just wait til you get home. I'm gonna put the rep children to bed and then it's time to rep all over the kitchen. :wubu:



WOW! I would be jealous  but I already got repped by you earlier today. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

escapist said:


> WOW! I would be jealous  but I already got repped by you earlier today. :wubu:



That's the beauty of my open rep marriage with frankman.


----------



## succubus_dxb

so umm... I'm not really sure how rep works, but I would LOVE more.... I've put my Belleh on the intrawebs, which scared the shit out of me... and I think that's a MORE than reputable thing to do 


If i tell shit jokes will I get rep? we'll see



Two cannibals are sitting at the dining table eating a clown, one turns to the other and says, "does this taste funny to you?". 


:bow:


----------



## frankman

succubus_dxb said:


> so umm... I'm not really sure how rep works, but I would LOVE more.... I've put my Belleh on the intrawebs, which scared the shit out of me... and I think that's a MORE than reputable thing to do
> 
> If i tell shit jokes will I get rep? we'll see
> 
> Two cannibals are sitting at the dining table eating a clown, one turns to the other and says, "does this taste funny to you?".
> 
> :bow:



I can't rep you yet, but don't think you're shit jokes left me unaffected. For now though, I can only urge the lovely SMA413 to give you some sweet reppin': it's in our pre-nupt...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> I can't rep you yet, but don't think you're shit jokes left me unaffected. For now though, I can only urge the lovely SMA413 to give you some sweet reppin': it's in our pre-nupt...



*Don't worry Frank baby! Succubus has received at least one jobby rep from me. *


----------



## imfree

frankman said:


> I can't rep you yet, but don't think you're shit jokes left me unaffected. For now though, I can only urge the lovely SMA413 to give you some sweet reppin': it's in our pre-nupt...



I Repped Suc. for that awful joke. I call 'em "groaners"
for obvious reasons!


----------



## frankman

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Don't worry Frank baby! Succubus has received at least one jobby rep from me. *



_Jobbie_ rep? Boy oh boy, Mergirl must be proud. That word got accepted and naturalized pretty damn fast.

Maybe she's the one who can make "fetch" happen?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Thanks you guys  

Getting rep makes me stupidly happy


----------



## succubus_dxb

yaaaaaaaaaaay I now have 3 can thingies  awesome


----------



## SMA413

succubus_dxb said:


> so umm... I'm not really sure how rep works, but I would LOVE more.... I've put my Belleh on the intrawebs, which scared the shit out of me... and I think that's a MORE than reputable thing to do
> 
> 
> If i tell shit jokes will I get rep? we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> Two cannibals are sitting at the dining table eating a clown, one turns to the other and says, "does this taste funny to you?".
> 
> 
> :bow:





frankman said:


> I can't rep you yet, but don't think you're shit jokes left me unaffected. For now though, I can only urge the lovely SMA413 to give you some sweet reppin': it's in our pre-nupt...



Got it covered, rep hubby.



frankman said:


> _Jobbie_ rep? Boy oh boy, Mergirl must be proud. That word got accepted and naturalized pretty damn fast.
> 
> Maybe she's the one who can make "fetch" happen?



And NO ONE can make "fetch" happen- not even these guys...


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> _Jobbie_ rep? Boy oh boy, Mergirl must be proud. That word got accepted and naturalized pretty damn fast.
> 
> Maybe she's the one who can make "fetch" happen?


Jobbies?? whatchasay?? I am so happy that Jobby is becoming the new poo! Well i wouldnt go that far.. but it is nearing the new 'poop'. 
What is 'fetch'? apart from something you say to a dog while throwing a stick. I say we should make at least one new made up word a week and try to incorporate it into Dims vocabulary!! Well even one a month!!
Tell me what fetch is... and i shall incorporate it into at least 3 serious debates on other forums... for rep of course!!! muwahahahaha!!


----------



## SMA413

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fetch


I put a pic up from the wrong movie earlier... I'm a dork. Oh well. LOL.


And it's my birthday and I haven't gotten ANY rep yet....


----------



## chunkeymonkey

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=J5z4Vs26-TI&NR=1

Have you had a great laugh today ???


----------



## Mathias

SMA413 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fetch
> 
> 
> I put a pic up from the wrong movie earlier... I'm a dork. Oh well. LOL.
> 
> 
> And it's my birthday and I haven't gotten ANY rep yet....



B-but it won't let me!


----------



## AshleyEileen

escapist said:


> WOW! I would be jealous  but I already got repped by you earlier today. :wubu:



I can't rep you.
=[


----------



## SMA413

Thanks for all the birthday rep, guys!


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fetch
> 
> 
> I put a pic up from the wrong movie earlier... I'm a dork. Oh well. LOL.
> 
> 
> And it's my birthday and I haven't gotten ANY rep yet....



The system is being a fugly skank ho, because it won't let me rep you, BUT have a righteous birthday!!! May all you rep-dreams come true, including the one about the pony. Better yet, May your birthday be rufus!

And, like as soon as this gnarly regime will let me rep you again, you know I'll rep you so good it's going to be hip, chill and groovy all at the same time, because you're just tubular, and you know it.

(I am having too much fun with the urban dictionary, it's off the hook...)


----------



## mergirl

yeah, totally.. like the Urban dictionary is Sooo fetch!.. Ok, i'm off to use this term.. tee hee.. Everyone else should try to do it at least once too.. and report back!! hehe.


----------



## mergirl

Ok.. my first episode of 'fetching'..
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1147155#post1147155


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday rep, guys!



*payback time (((SISTER))) *


----------



## escapist

frankman said:


> _Jobbie_ rep? Boy oh boy, Mergirl must be proud. That word got accepted and naturalized pretty damn fast.
> 
> Maybe she's the one who can make "fetch" happen?



Shoot man I hear "Fetch" all the Fetchin' time in Utah, along with "Oh my Heck".


----------



## mergirl

escapist said:


> Shoot man I hear "Fetch" all the Fetchin' time in Utah, along with "Oh my Heck".


Really?? What a madness!!
i like 'oh my heck'!!
I actually said the most unintentianal blasphemous thing the other day when i tripped over my cat... but i'm actually afraid to say it cause its SO blasphemous..
I'm not really.. i'm just trying to create an air of suspense! lmao


----------



## QueenB

my first light green can :3

thanks everyone!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

QueenB said:


> my first light green can :3
> 
> thanks everyone!!



I'm waiting for that baby!


----------



## mergirl

tee hee..
Here is another one..
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55624&page=14
One left..dont know if i will get away with that one though.. lmao


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm still working on reaching the 5th one even though I have over 500 rep. Grrrr


----------



## mergirl

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56713&page=2

Did you see what i did there??

Muwahahaha! Now, thats three 'fetches' surrupticiously placed throughout Dimensions.. Tapping into the subconcious of us all..
Soon we will ALL be saying 'what a fetch jobby' and the world will be mine!!!!
mu...mu..muWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl

Fetch jobby rep please thanks!


----------



## frankman

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm still working on reaching the 5th one even though I have over 500 rep. Grrrr



5th can comes with 600 points. System's cheap that way.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56713&page=2
> 
> Did you see what i did there??
> 
> Muwahahaha! Now, thats three 'fetches' surrupticiously placed throughout Dimensions.. Tapping into the subconcious of us all..
> Soon we will ALL be saying 'what a fetch jobby' and the world will be mine!!!!
> mu...mu..muWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!



*Why am I suddenly afraid? Very, very afraid!*


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Why am I suddenly afraid? Very, very afraid!*


Muwahahahahahaha!! yes...you should be...*walking away only to turn back suddenly as lightning crashes in the background* you Should Be!!!!!!!!!! muwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## frankman

While I do appreciate your valiant efforts... : 

View attachment gretchen-and-regina.jpg


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> While I do appreciate your valiant efforts... :


hu. 
What about feltch? 
This is so just NOT fetch!


----------



## frankman

I'm bringing gnarly back. And stoked.

I just might call my future kid Bodhi or Wade.

Kick it 70s surfer style.


----------



## Paquito

So close to that first light green can...so close...

I shall sacrifice this lol cat picture to the rep gods so that I may receive rep, ambrosia of the gods.
and DIMS members...


----------



## imfree

free2beme04 said:


> So close to that first light green can...so close...
> 
> I shall sacrifice this lol cat picture to the rep gods so that I may receive rep, ambrosia of the gods.
> and DIMS members...



Baptists are like cats, you KNOW they raise hell, but 
you just can't catch 'em at it!-Johnny Carson, 1976


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> So close to that first light green can...so close...
> 
> I shall sacrifice this lol cat picture to the rep gods so that I may receive rep, ambrosia of the gods.
> and DIMS members...


Yay! You got it!!
SPEACH!! SPEACH!!!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> Yay! You got it!!
> SPEACH!! SPEACH!!!



From the bottom of my heart

I meant every word :blush:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> From the bottom of my heart
> 
> I meant every word :blush:


We DO like you! At least for the moment, we LIKE YOU!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Oooh, la la!
A light greenie.
:smitten:


----------



## mergirl

AshleyEileen said:


> Oooh, la la!
> A light greenie.
> :smitten:


Yay!! Good for you missus!! x


----------



## frankman

escapist said:


> Shoot man I hear "Fetch" all the Fetchin' time in Utah, along with "Oh my Heck".



It seems to me that people don't talk about the hard fecking in Utah. It's funny though, that words like fetch and fuck and whatnot have the tendency to smurf (= can be used as adjective, adverb, noun, verb and non-descript clause)

Fudge, all those darn substitute cuss words make me laugh my blooming behind off


----------



## Leesa

I want some rep!


----------



## mergirl

HU?? I have two goldies!! when did this happen? I thought i still had another 200 points to go or something.. Yay!! but also..  ... I never got to have that excited ...oh..nearly there bit. Anyway.. yay!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> HU?? I have two goldies!! when did this happen? I thought i still had another 200 points to go or something.. Yay!! but also..  ... I never got to have that excited ...oh..nearly there bit. Anyway.. yay!



Congratulations!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, i'm great! lmao


----------



## JenFromOC

Well, I just want some rep. I try to give it out as often as possible. I don't have any catchy words like "jobby" or any other good scams to obtain rep LOL. I just want some. And that should be enough in this crazy world


----------



## mergirl

Sometimes ..if you ask ..you get!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I love getting rep. I try to rep a lot of people.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks to everyone who gave me rep. If I haven't gave it back its because I have given out to much today, and I will rep you tomorrow.


----------



## escapist

mergirl said:


> Sometimes ..if you ask ..you get!



** Starts making a list of things to ask for **

Right now I'll settle for more rep


----------



## Mathias

Is there an official number of times you can give out rep before you get cut off or does it vary?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I think it varies based on your level.

Let's say you can give out ten reps in a twenty four hour period. Starting at 1pm yesterday let's say you gave out 1 rep at 1:15pm; 3 reps between 2:30pm and 4pm; then another 3 reps between 7pm and 9pm. Now the this morning between 10am and 12:30pm you give out the remaining three reps. At 12:45 pm you want to give out a much deserved rep to someone freaking awesome (like me - lol) you are now informed you can't because you've hit your limit.:doh: 

With me so far? Good, because here is where it get's tricky. 

At 1:20pm you try with someone else and you can rep them, but at 2pm you hit the limit again. Huh-you say?

The 1 rep given yesterday at 1:15 became free for use; however the other 3 reps won't be free until between 2:30 and 4:30 because that's when they were used the day before and so on. (Of course by then you've totally forgotten that awesome thing I've said/done/pictured by then and I never get that much deserved rep .) 

Newbies are confounded because they don't know how the rep system (especially the rules for getting a dang can!) works and are cut off quickly. We all eventually learn the higher the level of rep, the more rep that can be given and the more points each rep from a person on higher levels are worth. I have no idea what my reps are worth at my current level, but I know one Dimmer whose rep is worth thirteen points and another Dimmer whose level is worth a whopping 30 points! I think more experienced reppers are taken by surprised every now and them when they get rep happy and actually hit their limits in a short time. After a while we all resigned to fickle wills of the Rep Diety.

On a slightly different but similar note, here's my thoughts on rep repeats: If Dimmer A reps you today at least a complete week must pass by before you can be repped again by that Dimmer. I believe it must be a complete week down to the minute, but I haven't tested the theory.

And thus ends my wholly uneducated, completely discombobulated and totally guesstimated lesson on REP 101. Class dismissed.

(You can rep me now - pleeeeeease?)*


----------



## imfree

I'm at 4403 and on my way to Planet Rep 5K!:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm trying to rep all of you and it's telling me I have to spread my rep around first.
=[


----------



## vardon_grip

No whine from me. I just wanted to say *thank you very much* to those that have been kind enough to rep me recently and to those that did so in the past.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I think it varies based on your level.
> 
> Let's say you can give out ten reps in a twenty four hour period. Starting at 1pm yesterday let's say you gave out 1 rep at 1:15pm; 3 reps between 2:30pm and 4pm; then another 3 reps between 7pm and 9pm. Now the this morning between 10am and 12:30pm you give out the remaining three reps. At 12:45 pm you want to give out a much deserved rep to someone freaking awesome (like me - lol) you are now informed you can't because you've hit your limit.:doh:
> 
> With me so far? Good, because here is where it get's tricky.
> 
> At 1:20pm you try with someone else and you can rep them, but at 2pm you hit the limit again. Huh-you say?
> 
> The 1 rep given yesterday at 1:15 became free for use; however the other 3 reps won't be free until between 2:30 and 4:30 because that's when they were used the day before and so on. (Of course by then you've totally forgotten that awesome thing I've said/done/pictured by then and I never get that much deserved rep .)
> 
> Newbies are confounded because they don't know how the rep system (especially the rules for getting a dang can!) works and are cut off quickly. We all eventually learn the higher the level of rep, the more rep that can be given and the more points each rep from a person on higher levels are worth. I have no idea what my reps are worth at my current level, but I know one Dimmer whose rep is worth thirteen points and another Dimmer whose level is worth a whopping 30 points! I think more experienced reppers are taken by surprised every now and them when they get rep happy and actually hit their limits in a short time. After a while we all resigned to fickle wills of the Rep Diety.
> 
> On a slightly different but similar note, here's my thoughts on rep repeats: If Dimmer A reps you today at least a complete week must pass by before you can be repped again by that Dimmer. I believe it must be a complete week down to the minute, but I haven't tested the theory.
> 
> And thus ends my wholly uneducated, completely discombobulated and totally guesstimated lesson on REP 101. Class dismissed.
> 
> (You can rep me now - pleeeeeease?)*



*Great class- you should give lessons to the MTA so they can have our trains and buses run ontime. My reps are on the way;but, will have to wait till tommorrow *


----------



## Mathias

tonynyc said:


> *Great class- you should give lessons to the MTA so they can have our trains and buses run ontime. My reps are on the way;but, will have to wait till tommorrow *



Same with me. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## WillSpark

Hey peeps! I just got back from NYC for a few days. It was incredible! I pigged out, what with all th pizza and some buffet deals and the street vendors....I might have gained weight in just the last few days....I bet you guys didn't even notice I was gone, but what the hell, I felt like taking some pics! 

View attachment 62470
View attachment 62471
View attachment 62472


And the money shot!
View attachment 62473


----------



## WillSpark

WillSpark said:


> Hey peeps! I just got back from NYC for a few days. It was incredible! But on a bright side, I pigged out, what with all the pizza and buffet deals and the street vendors....I might have actually gained weight in just the last few days....I bet you guys didn't even notice I was gone, but what the hell, I felt like taking some pics!



In addition, I wish it hadn't been such a scheduled "school trip," though, otherwise I would have probably tried to set up a meeting with those Dimmers around there (sorry OWA). But man it was amazing. I actually had to make up a new word to describe it. It was Fantasgasmic.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I guess I'm a teapot pouring out rep for everyone.
haha! 

View attachment edit.jpg


----------



## Mathias

I gave out too much rep again!


----------



## tonynyc

Mathias said:


> I gave out too much rep again!



Same here - on rep detox for the next 24 hours 

Could someone rep OWA on her "To Rep or Not to Rep" post for me please... thanks


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> In addition, I wish it hadn't been such a scheduled "school trip," though, otherwise I would have probably tried to set up a meeting with those Dimmers around there (sorry OWA). But man it was amazing. I actually had to make up a new word to describe it. It was Fantasgasmic.


* Thanks Will! Just for the record "Fantasgasmic" will not be considered an official word on the Dim boards until MerGirl can find a way to use it - LOL!
*



AshleyEileen said:


> I guess I'm a teapot pouring out rep for everyone.
> haha!


*Nice! And you're green like most of the cans - how appropriate! *



tonynyc said:


> *Great class- you should give lessons to the MTA so they can have our trains and buses run ontime. My reps are on the way;but, will have to wait till tommorrow *


*DUDE! Where's my rep?!?! (See what I mean about forgetting folks a day later? LOL) *



Mathias said:


> Same with me. Thanks for clearing that up!



*Thanks! I does my bestestest  :bow:*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *:
> DUDE! Where's my rep?!?! (See what I mean about forgetting folks a day later? LOL) *
> 
> *
> Hi OWA:
> Haven't forgotten about you - currently on 24 hour Rep lockdown
> Will try tommorrow ok...
> 
> *


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I think it varies based on your level.
> 
> Let's say you can give out ten reps in a twenty four hour period. Starting at 1pm yesterday let's say you gave out 1 rep at 1:15pm; 3 reps between 2:30pm and 4pm; then another 3 reps between 7pm and 9pm. Now the this morning between 10am and 12:30pm you give out the remaining three reps. At 12:45 pm you want to give out a much deserved rep to someone freaking awesome (like me - lol) you are now informed you can't because you've hit your limit.:doh:
> 
> With me so far? Good, because here is where it get's tricky.
> 
> At 1:20pm you try with someone else and you can rep them, but at 2pm you hit the limit again. Huh-you say?
> 
> The 1 rep given yesterday at 1:15 became free for use; however the other 3 reps won't be free until between 2:30 and 4:30 because that's when they were used the day before and so on. (Of course by then you've totally forgotten that awesome thing I've said/done/pictured by then and I never get that much deserved rep .)
> 
> Newbies are confounded because they don't know how the rep system (especially the rules for getting a dang can!) works and are cut off quickly. We all eventually learn the higher the level of rep, the more rep that can be given and the more points each rep from a person on higher levels are worth. I have no idea what my reps are worth at my current level, but I know one Dimmer whose rep is worth thirteen points and another Dimmer whose level is worth a whopping 30 points! I think more experienced reppers are taken by surprised every now and them when they get rep happy and actually hit their limits in a short time. After a while we all resigned to fickle wills of the Rep Diety.
> 
> On a slightly different but similar note, here's my thoughts on rep repeats: If Dimmer A reps you today at least a complete week must pass by before you can be repped again by that Dimmer. I believe it must be a complete week down to the minute, but I haven't tested the theory.
> 
> And thus ends my wholly uneducated, completely discombobulated and totally guesstimated lesson on REP 101. Class dismissed.
> 
> (You can rep me now - pleeeeeease?)*




if ANYTHING was rep worthy that I've seen today- it's this- and it won't let me rep you!!!!! But thank you for the research


----------



## frankman

So I'm going to need some rep, preferably from someone who dishes out exorbitant amounts. 

Just because I really want one of those light green cans, I mean: all the cool people seem to have em. 

I'm impressionable like that.


----------



## tonynyc

frankman said:


> So I'm going to need some rep, preferably from someone who dishes out exorbitant amounts.
> 
> Just because I really want one of those light green cans, I mean: all the cool people seem to have em.
> 
> I'm impressionable like that.



*Sounds like a good idea to me- kind of like a "Go Green Can" Day for Dims *


----------



## AshleyEileen

I have to spread my rep to other people.
=[

Why can't I just rep the same people over and over?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

I assure you, the rep on these wines is very high... I'd recommend it!!!!   It DOES come in green, so you can enjoy it always!


----------



## WillSpark

Something I thought I'd note. I discovered a new ability I didn't know I had...I can make my pecks/moobs dance by flexing the muscle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I can make my boobs, belly, hips and arse all dance by jumping up and down....


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Finally reached my next can!

"So, Mr. Simpson, you admit you grabbed her can? What do you have to say in your defense? Mr. Simpson, your silence will only incriminate you further! No, Mr. Simpson, don't take your anger out on me! Get back! Get back! Mr. Simpson! NOOOO!"


----------



## frankman

WillSpark said:


> Something I thought I'd note. I discovered a new ability I didn't know I had...I can make my pecks/moobs dance by flexing the muscle.



I can just dance (badly).

And when I do, most of me moves along with the seizures.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I want dancing videos!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> * Thanks Will! Just for the record "Fantasgasmic" will not be considered an official word on the Dim boards until MerGirl can find a way to use it - LOL!
> *



sorry, i just cannot!  
:happy:


----------



## Mathias

I just got my next light green can! WOOOOOOOO! :bounce: Thanks to all who've repped me!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Every now and then I'll glance over and see that I've earned a new can. I confess that I get all happy when I see that. :happy: Next up is a gold can. Never thought I would make it big like that. Woo Hoo! Live the dream!


----------



## frankman

AshleyEileen said:


> I want dancing videos!



Ask and thou shalt receive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_KOajvdYU

I'm the singer. 

Sound is bad, moves are worse...


----------



## AshleyEileen

frankman said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_KOajvdYU
> 
> I'm the singer.
> 
> Sound is bad, moves are worse...



YOU'RE ADORABLE! :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I killed the thread.


----------



## frankman

AshleyEileen said:


> I killed the thread.



Calling me adorable isn't something that goes over well with the masses.


----------



## mergirl

erm.. Last weekend i got lots of rep which inflated my ego, made me feel good about myself and gave me something to smile about all week.. As the week is approaching its end i have noticed that this rep buzz has worn off and only excentuates the fact i have not recieved any rep since then! Its like giving out love only to take it away again. You are all bastards and i hate you all!! 
Plus i dont want no pity rep either..
only Blah rep, jobby rep and making a fool of myself rep! 
pls thnx. :bow:
hu..i STILL find that smilie a bit rascist! :bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

frankman said:


> Calling me adorable isn't something that goes over well with the masses.





But you're adorable!
I just want to hug you to pieces!


----------



## escapist

Ok Damit, I've been cute, I've been funny, Where is my REP! hehehe, don't make me start throwing my weight around here to get it my way


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Ok Damit, I've been cute, I've been funny, Where is my REP! hehehe, don't make me start throwing my weight around here to get it my way



Dude I just repped you! Where's my pin-to-the-wall belly hug!


----------



## AshleyEileen

escapist said:


> Ok Damit, I've been cute, I've been funny, Where is my REP! hehehe, don't make me start throwing my weight around here to get it my way



I agree!


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Ok Damit, I've been cute, I've been funny, Where is my REP! hehehe, don't make me start throwing my weight around here to get it my way




***stands in the way***

aww i can't rep you yet


----------



## GoldenDelicious

birthday rep for me please, I turned 38 yesterday and I'm not happy about it so can I please have some cheer!

GD x


----------



## GoldenDelicious

escapist said:


> Ok Damit, I've been cute, I've been funny, Where is my REP! hehehe, don't make me start throwing my weight around here to get it my way


I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around more before I'm allowed to, sorry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I must be the rep tramp....cause I'm always "spreading it around"......


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I must be the rep tramp....cause I'm always "spreading it around"......



i'm a Repalo, myself. The system wouldn't let me
spread any around, or you would have got some
more from me.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm probably the only one who didn't even notice the "cans" til very recently. Someone sent me a message saying he was contributing to my can fund and I thought he lost his mind because I knew I wasn't raising funds for cans (and who would.. wth..) but then he explained. :doh: I didn't realize how important the rep thing was, I've only done it maybe two or three times. Now I know when I'm sitting here completely agreeing with someone or laughing my ass off at a post, I should be repping, too. From here on out, I will fulfill my rep duties.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I just tried to rep everyone who repped me but I have given out too much already. I must have spread it around too much

thanks everyone who gave me birthday rep xx


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I must be the rep tramp....cause I'm always "spreading it around"......





imfree said:


> i'm a Repalo, myself. The system wouldn't let me
> spread any around, or you would have got some
> more from me.



HAHAHA! You're both oh so good at it - the system has to limit how much of the good stuff you give it! Otherwise you'd never get any rest!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHA! You're both oh so good at it - the system has to limit how much of the good stuff you give it! Otherwise you'd never get any rest!



Better watch it, spirited girl, you'd be on my
list and gittin' Repped every time you turn
around, if I had no Rep limit. I'd be an out
of control Repper!:bow:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I must be the rep tramp....cause I'm always "spreading it around"......



I won't judge you for being a RepTramp 'cause I'm
a Replalo, myself, and, besides that, I'm thankful
to you for pushing me over 4500!:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Better watch it, spirited girl, you'd be on my
> list and gittin' Repped every time you turn
> around, if I had no Rep limit. I'd be an out
> of control Repper!:bow:



*ooooooooh, Imfree! 

I'm all a tingle now! I love it when you talk you dirty rep to me baby!*​


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> I won't judge you for being a RepTramp 'cause I'm
> a Replalo, myself, and, besides that, I'm thankful
> to you for pushing me over 4500!:bow:



*onward to 5000
*


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *onward to 5000
> *




Hahaha!!!, thanks, Dude!:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I haven't gotten any in days.
I'm starving over here!


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHA! You're both oh so good at it - the system has to limit how much of the good stuff you give it! Otherwise you'd *never get any rest*!



Yes. Rep limitations are there for your own protection.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*This is post 1000. *

I'm now at the half ton mark in posts in Dims. Can I please get some rep to match? I want another green can!


----------



## AshleyEileen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *This is post 1000. *
> 
> I'm now at the half ton mark in posts in Dims. Can I please get some rep to match? I want another green can!



I went to rep you and it wouldn't let me.
=[


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've got all SORTS of rep to give out . . . who wants some!?!?

ladies first . . .


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've got all SORTS of rep to give out . . . who wants some!?!?
> 
> ladies first . . .



I do, I do!


----------



## stan_der_man

ehem... Hi.


My name is Stan and I'm here to pander for reps. I have no flesh to wobble for you but I will eat Klondike bars, perform tongue and eye tricks or dazzle you with my usual wit and charm if you insist. Actually, it's kinda getting late. Tell you what... Why don't you just give me the reps now and in return I'll provide the above mentioned reciprocating forms of entertainment at a later date... next Tuesday perhaps? :batting:


:bounce:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've got all SORTS of rep to give out . . . who wants some!?!?
> 
> ladies first . . .



ooh! ooh! ooh!

ME! :bounce: ME! :bounce: ME! :bounce:


----------



## stan_der_man

Thanks for the reps OneWickedAngel! 

I'd rep you right back but my repper is kaput at the moment from a long, wild night last night...

...it doesn't seem to be lasting as long as it used to. Soon, I promise...



ehem...


Anyhoo... So where are all my reps people!? You know... I'm talking as in throwing cheap plastic baubles at me Mardi Gras style...




Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I do, I do!



Done and done . . . 


OneWickedAngel said:


> ooh! ooh! ooh!
> 
> ME! :bounce: ME! :bounce: ME! :bounce:



Don't say I never did anything nice for you.


----------



## AshleyEileen

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd rep you right back but my repper is kaput at the moment from a long, wild night last night...
> 
> ...it doesn't seem to be lasting as long as it used to. Soon, I promise...



I hope you know that you got the last of my rep for now.
You should feel mighty special. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks for the reps OneWickedAngel!
> 
> I'd rep you right back but my repper is kaput at the moment from a long, wild night last night...
> 
> ...it doesn't seem to be lasting as long as it used to. Soon, I promise...
> 
> ...snip..



*...why do they always run out when it's time to give me some? *sigh* *



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Done and done . . .
> 
> 
> Don't say I never did anything nice for you.


Thanks Hozay!:kiss2::kiss2: I love the phonetics - lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I want to thank the Academy...um...er... 

I mean, thanks to all you wonderful generous folks who have aided and abetted me on my quest. 

And a special, special, special thanks to he of the most FuriousStyles whose act of repperosity catapulted me into second green can-ville! My favor is yours Godfather Styles (just no horse heads please!). *


----------



## Mathias

Can someone rep me for the hell of it please?


----------



## furious styles

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I want to thank the Academy...um...er...
> 
> I mean, thanks to all you wonderful generous folks who have aided and abetted me on my quest.
> 
> And a special, special, special thanks to he of the most FuriousStyles whose act of repperosity catapulted me into second green can-ville! My favor is yours Godfather Styles (just no horse heads please!). *









i'm in a _giving_ mood today.


----------



## AshleyEileen

furious styles said:


> i'm in a _giving_ mood today.



I'll take _anything_ you have to give.


----------



## stan_der_man

AshleyEileen said:


> I hope you know that you got the last of my rep for now.
> You should feel mighty special. :happy:



Thank you ma'am for the reps, yes I am honoured and feel special! :bow: Reps gladly sent in return to you and OneWickedAngel! 




Mathias said:


> Can someone rep me for the hell of it please?



And for you sir... "one hell of a rep" headed your direction... as soon as the ol' repper is working again...



ehem... :blush:


P.S. And to the kind gentleman who sent me bubble wrapped reps... many thanks and reps headed your direction also! :bow:


----------



## GoldenDelicious

thanks to everyone for all the birthday rep, you helped me get my 4rth can, yey! xx


----------



## Ninja Glutton

WHINEiwantalightgreencanWHINE


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mathias said:


> Can someone rep me for the hell of it please?



BAM!! repped.


----------



## imfree

4417 and flying to Rep 5K, in Chia green!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I've been spreading rep but not enough to rep my lovelies here.


----------



## BarbBBW

i want more REPS, always giving,... do me me me LMAO


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I tried to rep but apparently I've given too much out in the past 24 hours, I hate the repping system!


----------



## JenFromOC

I can only rep 3 people in 24 hours? Dumb!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

> Shangri-la
> by Teena Marie
> 
> 
> Orange marmalade-Chocolate coated candy kisses
> When my castle smiles-My heart beats and then it misses
> Can I break it down in your corner love will find you
> Love will blind you-So take me with you baby
> Satisfaction and plenty of good times for you only
> Don't be lonely-I'm gonna take you lover
> 
> Down by the sea where the sand meets the Shangri-La
> We can make some more, pretty memories
> Under the stars where I'll beg you for your Shangri-La
> And your Milky Way is so heavenly
> 
> Heaven here on earth for my fortune it implores you
> Never set me free-Simply said Ooo I adore you
> Ice cream sandwhiches-Cherry hugs you hold me so close
> Sipping Beaujolais-To your love I make the first toast
> Can I break it down in your corner love will find you
> Love will blind you- So take me with you baby
> Satisfaction and plenty of good times for you only
> Don't be lonely I'm gonna take you lover
> 
> Down by the sea where the sand meets the Shangri-La
> We can make some more pretty memories
> Under the stars where I'll beg you for your Shangri-La
> And your Mikly Way is so heavenly
> 
> Turn yourself around-Won't you let me love you down
> Where the galaxy caresses you
> It could be fun and when it's done
> You'll say the words I want to hear
> 
> Keep on get off lover-Lover-Lover-Shangri-La
> we can make some more pretty memories
> Under the stars-Baby-Shangri-La



Teena Marie seems to be quite the little foodee in this song....

http://www.imeem.com/teenamarie/music/Tax_79TS/teena-marie-behind-the-groove/?rel=1


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> i want more REPS, always giving,... do me me me LMAO



*You have been christened with the inaugural Do ME REP*


----------



## tonynyc

JenFromOC said:


> I can only rep 3 people in 24 hours? Dumb!



*3 strikes your out rep* 

*I agree - will have to wait 24 hours for my next REP RAMPAGE *


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Thank you to all the people who gave me rep so I am that much closer to getting my first gold can. I'm not there yet but it's getting closer, I can feel it! And I swear I wasn't talking about the gold can just to get some rep but I'm glad you guys gave it to me anyway. Thanks! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*Picky system will only let me rep some folks today so stay tuned - more Reppage to follow * :bow:



OneWickedAngel said:


> *I want to thank the Academy...um...er...
> 
> 
> I mean, thanks to all you wonderful generous folks who have aided and abetted me on my quest.
> 
> And a special, special, special thanks to he of the most FuriousStyles whose act of repperosity catapulted me into second green can-ville! My favor is yours Godfather Styles (just no horse heads please!). *



*OWA "You've Been Canned" Rep*



Mathias said:


> Can someone rep me for the hell of it please?



*Mathias: Rep for the Hell of it * 



fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you ma'am for the reps, yes I am honoured and feel special! :bow:



*Fa_Man_Stan " Special Rep" *


----------



## Paquito

I can haz 2nd light green can?


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> I can haz 2nd light green can?



I like the "smiling kitty" in your signature you can haz a 2nd light green can rep from me


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm so close to another!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

We have a motto at the school it's

"Treat people right " "Do the right thing"

so.............I am on a repping mission. You all deserve some.


----------



## tonynyc

chunkeymonkey said:


> We have a motto at the school it's
> 
> "Treat people right " "Do the right thing"
> 
> so.............I am on a repping mission. You all deserve some.



*I like it- sounds like we can have a 

"Do the Right Thing Rep" moment today 
*


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm so close to another!



Ok,...outta context, that sounds HOT!! ehhehe


----------



## AshleyEileen

BarbBBW said:


> Ok,...outta context, that sounds HOT!! ehhehe



I just thought of that was I reread it!


----------



## Melian

I don't even care if you rep this....it is just cracking me up too much to not post it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.........don't get it Melian :blush: :doh:


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.........don't get it Melian :blush: :doh:



He's talking to him about his Terminator meltdown.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> He's talking to him about his Terminator meltdown.


Are you talking about a new terminator movie? I haven't seen it.....:doh:


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you talking about a new terminator movie? I haven't seen it.....:doh:



It isn't out yet, in the Christian Bale Meltdown audio that got leaked he screams at the DP (who was walking onset while the cameras were rolling) "YOU WANT ME TO FUCKING TRASH YOUR LIGHTS?!" That's where that comes from.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Awww yeah! I remember hearing something about that now.......someone else famous having a tantrum. Hard to keep up with it all


----------



## Tanuki

I haven't had any rep in 2 weeks...

you know.. I'm uh... just saying...







..... WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME O_O

... Just kidding guys <,<!


----------



## daddyoh70

I haven't been Repped since February  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I needz REP!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!!1!!!


----------



## tonynyc

T-Bear said:


> I haven't had any rep in 2 weeks...
> 
> you know.. I'm uh... just saying...
> 
> 
> ..... WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME O_O
> 
> ... Just kidding guys <,<!





daddyoh70 said:


> I haven't been Repped since February  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I needz REP!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!!1!!!



*
Sounds like somebody needs some "Spring Cleaning Rep" 
I'd gladly rep you both;but, am on 24 hour lockdown 
*


----------



## WillSpark

Look at all you complainers with your light green cans and gold cans and 4 dark green cans. I gets no love nowadays.


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> I haven't had any rep in 2 weeks...
> 
> you know.. I'm uh... just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME O_O
> 
> ... Just kidding guys <,<![/QUOTE
> ]i ran outta reps but ASAP i will rep you babe!


----------



## Mathias

tonynyc said:


> *
> Sounds like somebody needs some "Spring Cleaning Rep"
> I'd gladly rep you both;but, am on 24 hour lockdown
> *



Gotcha covered!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Attention ladies and gentleman!
Please direct your attention to the left side of your screen and you will notice that I have now received my first GOLD can! 
Thank you! I couldn't have done it without all of you! :bow:
Yay for me! I'm so happy!


----------



## BarbBBW

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Attention ladies and gentleman!
> Please direct your attention to the left side of your screen and you will notice that I have now received my first GOLD can!
> Thank you! I couldn't have done it without all of you! :bow:
> Yay for me! I'm so happy!



love looking at your can!! congrats


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm a greedy one and trying to get another. ha!


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awww yeah! I remember hearing something about that now.......someone else famous having a tantrum. Hard to keep up with it all



I'm glad this is all cleared up, now. After all, it was a very important post 

Check this out, GEF: Bale Out

It's a techno song made from his original verbal attack on the guy.


----------



## daddyoh70

_From my User CP_
Thread Date Posted 
Rep whines 05-17-2009 05:48 PM 
Rep whines 05-17-2009 12:08 PM 
Rep whines 05-17-2009 01:55 AM 
Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:45 PM 
Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:36 PM 
Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:26 PM 
Rep whines 05-16-2009 10:13 PM 
Rep whines 05-16-2009 09:43 PM 

Damn!!! You guys are awesome :bow::bow::bow: I've paid back most of you, but imfree, mathias and chickenlegs, you will have to wait till my rep meter fills back up. imfree, I tried to rep you first, but I still have to spread some rep before giving it to you. I guess time doesn't reset your rep spreader arounder thing. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> _From my User CP_
> Thread Date Posted
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 05:48 PM
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 12:08 PM
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 01:55 AM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:45 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:36 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:26 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 10:13 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 09:43 PM
> 
> Damn!!! You guys are awesome :bow::bow::bow: I've paid back most of you, but imfree, mathias and chickenlegs, you will have to wait till my rep meter fills back up. imfree, I tried to rep you first, but I still have to spread some rep before giving it to you. I guess time doesn't reset your rep spreader arounder thing. Anyway, thanks again!



*Rep sent to IMFREE - REVENGE REPS TO FOLLOW for others!!! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> I'm glad this is all cleared up, now. After all, it was a very important post
> 
> Check this out, GEF: Bale Out
> 
> It's a techno song made from his original verbal attack on the guy.




IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like that...........it reminds me of myself going off on some of the dumbasses in my life


----------



## mergirl

daddyoh70 said:


> _From my User CP_
> Thread Date Posted
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 05:48 PM
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 12:08 PM
> Rep whines 05-17-2009 01:55 AM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:45 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:36 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 11:26 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 10:13 PM
> Rep whines 05-16-2009 09:43 PM
> 
> Damn!!! You guys are awesome :bow::bow::bow: I've paid back most of you, but imfree, mathias and chickenlegs, you will have to wait till my rep meter fills back up. imfree, I tried to rep you first, but I still have to spread some rep before giving it to you. I guess time doesn't reset your rep spreader arounder thing. Anyway, thanks again!


Now that is a shit load of rep!!
i can only surmise that my rep whoring comes to not much fruition here because i dont much hang aroung the BHM boards..
So..fat guys and ffa's.. how YOU doin??? :smitten: :eat2: :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mergirl, you'll get much more rep if you just go ahead and post pics of your titties.....duh


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *Rep sent to IMFREE - REVENGE REPS TO FOLLOW for others!!! *


Many thanks my friend :bow:



mergirl said:


> Now that is a shit load of rep!!
> i can only surmise that my rep whoring comes to not much fruition here because i dont much hang aroung the BHM boards..
> So..fat guys and ffa's.. how YOU doin??? :smitten: :eat2: :blush:


I've since gotten more on top of that, waaaaay more than I was expecting. I guess you guys really did miss me (sniff, sniff) I'm getting a little verklempt here.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mergirl, you'll get much more rep if you just go ahead and post pics of your titties.....duh


And.... what GEF says. There's always rep to go around for BOOBIES!!!


----------



## Chef

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mergirl, you'll get much more rep if you just go ahead and post pics of your titties.....duh



Oh... I knew I was missing something...


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mergirl, you'll get much more rep if you just go ahead and post pics of your titties.....duh


Missus fairy..i have the residual effects of childhood OCD and i very nearly DID post a pic of my tits there!! 
Gah!


----------



## BarbBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mergirl, you'll get much more rep if you just go ahead and post pics of your titties.....duh



i*f thats the case i should have A HELL OF ALOT more REP than I have right now!!!!!!! LOL
OK There is a boobie pic, as usual, and I have no make up on,..with my hair up thats gotta count for something?!?!??! LMFAO* 

View attachment DSC00926.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

Thanks for the rep love guys, it really made me smile ^____^!


----------



## Leesa

I am ready!  Rep me, baby! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> i*f thats the case i should have A HELL OF ALOT more REP than I have right now!!!!!!! LOL
> OK There is a boobie pic, as usual, and I have no make up on,..with my hair up thats gotta count for something?!?!??! LMFAO*



*Curvage Rep * 



Leesa said:


> I am ready!  Rep me, baby! :wubu:



*Are you ready? Are you sure you can handle it? You've been Repped*


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Curvage Rep *




hehehe ty Tony, I can always count on you to do me right!!
:wubu::eat2::blush:


----------



## StarWitness

If it means rep, I'll show you guys a tit pic... but _only one_... after all, I am a respectable young lady.







Oh, the rush of exhibitionism!


----------



## mergirl

StarWitness said:


> If it means rep, I'll show you guys a tit pic... but _only one_... after all, I am a respectable young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the rush of exhibitionism!


Nice tit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

StarWitness said:


> If it means rep, I'll show you guys a tit pic... but _only one_... after all, I am a respectable young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the rush of exhibitionism!



_and the winner is Star!



​_


----------



## Spanky

Aw, I am gonna get so repped. 

TWO boobies. Next to each other. Way cuter than those old titties. 

Sorry. FAIL. LOL. 



/Get some blue feet on those boobies Barb. Then you get mega reppage.


----------



## Spanky

OOPS! 

Wrong boobies. 

Crabbies instead. 

Boobies below. 


<at least the crabby had blue claws>


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> Aw, I am gonna get so repped.
> 
> TWO boobies. Next to each other. Way cuter than those old titties.
> 
> Sorry. FAIL. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> /Get some blue feet on those boobies Barb. Then you get mega reppage.


 OMFG DID u just call my titties OLD?!?!?! And now i need blue ones? wow tough crowd!!


----------



## Spanky

Men got the blue balls. <can't post pics, sorry, move along>

You can work on the blue boobies. 


Owie owie owie.


----------



## mergirl

Spanky said:


> OOPS!
> 
> Wrong boobies.
> 
> Crabbies instead.
> 
> Boobies below.
> 
> 
> <at least the crabby had blue claws>


Oh hahahahahaha!!! I would rep you if i could.. why did you have crabs?? haha.. oh dear too personal.. 
boobies are so cute!!.. hence the gay!!
Who could not love the boobies!!


----------



## mergirl

what about if i show some beaver??
Must be worth more rep than tits and boobies?? 

View attachment beavers.jpg


----------



## Spanky

mergirl said:


> Oh hahahahahaha!!! I would rep you if i could.. why did you have crabs?? haha.. oh dear too personal..
> boobies are so cute!!.. hence the gay!!
> Who could not love the boobies!!



I love blue claw crabs. Catching, eating, studying. Wonderful creature when you get to know them. Bad cranky attitude too. Not so cuddly. And they like to pinch. 

The "other" crabs. Well I like them not so much.


----------



## mergirl

Spanky said:


> I love blue claw crabs. Catching, eating, studying. Wonderful creature when you get to know them. Bad cranky attitude too. Not so cuddly. And they like to pinch.
> 
> The "other" crabs. Well I like them not so much.


yes i like them very much! They could practically camoflage themselves against the boobies feet! Can you eat them? The crabs i mean.. well actually can you eat boobies? I'm pretty sure you can eat beaver!!


----------



## Spanky

I'll see your Beaver and raise you one COCK. 

Nice healthy one too.


----------



## Spanky

Eating.

Blue claw crabs = YES, delicacy. 
Beaver = yes, uhhhhh, yes definitely when in season <looking for link>
Boobies = no, protected. 
Cock = ALL DAMN DAY LONG (tastes like chicken)


----------



## mergirl

Spanky said:


> I'll see your Beaver and raise you one COCK.
> 
> Nice healthy one too.


See...mentally i was already THERE.. but i didnt want to be greedy and steal all the rude animals..
lemmy think...


----------



## mergirl

Spanky said:


> Eating.
> 
> Blue claw crabs = YES, delicacy.
> Beaver = yes, uhhhhh, yes definitely when in season <looking for link>
> Boobies = no, protected.
> Cock = ALL DAMN DAY LONG (tastes like chicken)


ROFLMFAO!!!!!! 
Hmm..actually i'm a veggi so ive only ever eaten cock when ive been drunk.


----------



## Spanky

There's Eastern Painted Turtle. Just cuz. 

Can't compare to the beaver and cock on the zoological human sexual innuendo scale. 

I mean crabs are even higher. 

He is cute though.


----------



## mergirl

hmmm what about a shag?? 

View attachment blackshagjuvenial.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Spanky said:


> There's Eastern Painted Turtle. Just cuz.
> 
> Can't compare to the beaver and cock on the zoological human sexual innuendo scale.
> 
> I mean crabs are even higher.
> 
> He is cute though.


He is cute.. hmm the nearest to inuendo he would get would be to say 'turtles head' which is a euphamism for when you are almost pooing and need to find a bathroom.. not sexual though..to most.


----------



## Spanky

What about a Marty Feldman?





<oh we are so polluting this thread>

<runs and hides behind a beaver>


----------



## mergirl

if marty feldman Americanly rude for something??


----------



## Spanky

If you have ever been "Marty Feldman-ed" yer eyes just bug out and go in different directions......


yeah...I got nothing.


----------



## tonynyc

Spanky said:


> If you have ever been "Marty Feldman-ed" yer eyes just bug out and go in different directions......
> 
> 
> yeah...I got nothing.



*Looks like we need a Marty Feldman Rep moment - Reppage to follow*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Spanky said:


> Men *got the blue balls*. <can't post pics, sorry, move along>....snip...



Quit monkeying around with the thread already!


----------



## Spanky

OneWickedAngel said:


> Quit monkeying around with the thread already!



Okay. I am amongst PROS. I post a bajilliony times and OWA posts once and gets right to the point.

With pics. 

Poor thing. Must be married.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Quit monkeying around with the thread already!




I think you need to double post this in the monkey bum thread already.....a set of balls is always appreciated......


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you need to double post this in the monkey bum thread already.....a set of balls is always appreciated......



BLUE balls even more so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> BLUE balls even more so.



I am way too much of a lady to say such a thing you know......:batting:


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Please give rep, please give rep!!! Only not for me, for my lovely girlfriend. It is Mergirls birthday today so please rep her and send her some birthday cheer! GD XX


----------



## Spanky

GoldenDelicious said:


> Please give rep, please give rep!!! Only not for me, for my lovely girlfriend. It is Mergirls birthday today so please rep her and send her some birthday cheer! GD XX



Sending rep to GD because with all the posting I do with mergirl, I never knew who she was referring to. 

Also changing my signature to "Kinda cute......but not so bright...."


----------



## Melian

I don't know about you.....






...but I lol'd.


----------



## Esther

HAHAHAHAHA.
Best thing I've seen all day, Melian.
(Fwds to her record store co-workers)


----------



## cammy

I'll show my box.

View attachment box.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I just felt like handing out some rep.


----------



## ToniTails

you have no idea how long it took me to notice reps! omgosh--- so in the dark


----------



## ToniTails

i'm trying to find the rep rules around here, but when i search this is what comes up--- maybe i missed it--- but how many are you allowed to give out in a 24 hour period and when does that period start... i have like a handful of reps i'ma wantin to give out!!!!


----------



## tonynyc

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i'm trying to find the rep rules around here, but when i search this is what comes up--- maybe i missed it--- but how many are you allowed to give out in a 24 hour period and when does that period start... i have like a handful of reps i'ma wantin to give out!!!!



I'm only able to give about 3 or 4 reps a day then the system stops me (so I've done my REP deed for the day- will get to others later)...

WTF is this a REP Recession going on  We need to open the Dims Treasury and Spread the Wealth. We all could use one of those Gold Sloman Shields under our names  Where the heck is the Federal Reserve Board ChairMan/BBWPerson of Dims at?????


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know what it is, but I just love handing out rep for no reason . . . so watch out, you may be next.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i'm trying to find the rep rules around here, but when i search this is what comes up--- maybe i missed it--- but how many are you allowed to give out in a 24 hour period and when does that period start... i have like a handful of reps i'ma wantin to give out!!!!





tonynyc said:


> I'm only able to give about 3 or 4 reps a day then the system stops me (so I've done my REP deed for the day- will get to others later)...
> 
> WTF is this a REP Recession going on  We need to open the Dims Treasury and Spread the Wealth. We all could use one of those Gold Sloman Shields under our names  Where the heck is the Federal Reserve Board ChairMan/BBWPerson of Dims at?????



*Toni (Lynn) - it's not anything official but you may wish to attend OneWickedAngel's REP 101: Rep Timelines Class which may answer a couple of your questions. *

*Tony (NYC) My current Rep theory is just as there is a record of the last 20 people who have repped you, somewhere in Dimland hidden from our prying eyes is a record of the last 20 people you have given rep to. Thus if you rep me today you have to rep perhaps 10 (haven't figured out the exact number yet) other people until you are able to give it to me again. *

*My current rep experiment is that I will receive my 4th light green can when I reach somewhere between my 1350-1360th Rep. Of course I won't know for sure unless you wonderful people continue to give me rep and I reach that point (HINT)*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Toni (Lynn) - it's not anything official but you may wish to attend OneWickedAngel's REP 101: Rep Timelines Class which may answer a couple of your questions. *
> 
> *Tony (NYC) My current Rep theory is just as there is a record of the last 20 people who have repped you, somewhere in Dimland hidden from our prying eyes is a record of the last 20 people you have given rep to. Thus if you rep me today you have to rep perhaps 10 (haven't figured out the exact number yet) other people until you are able to give it to me again. *
> 
> *My current rep experiment is that I will receive my 4th light green can when I reach somewhere between my 1350-1360th Rep. Of course I won't know for sure unless you wonderful people continue to give me rep and I reach that point (HINT)*



*
Thanks - are you Taking Care of Two Tonis/Tonys with one Thread. I appreciate the explanation. My Rep to you is on the way. In the meantime,hereby bestowThe Supreme Justice of The Court Reppage for You You don't have to worry about Senate confirmation or term limits. 
*


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I love spreading.........That sounds so naughty (Rep of course) !


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

cammy said:


> I'll show my box.
> 
> View attachment 64449



Young lady, close your box, you're in public!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

so I have 105 rep points right now, i'm getting kind of excited that I'm getting close to getting my very first can . . .


----------



## BarbBBW

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I have 105 rep points right now, i'm getting kind of excited that I'm getting close to getting my very first can . . .



I tried to "do you again" but noooo Dims makes me spread it around!! No wonder why I LOVE this site!! hahahaha


----------



## Canonista

cammy said:


> I'll show my box.
> 
> View attachment 64449



Now I know where you hide your toys!


----------



## Canonista

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just felt like handing out some rep.



Me too. Tag, you're it.


----------



## AshleyEileen

The recession must be hurting the rep system.
Everyone's been stingy lately!


----------



## mergirl

AshleyEileen said:


> The recession must be hurting the rep system.
> Everyone's been stingy lately!


 Totally! There was a few days where i didnt get any rep at all there.. and lets face it ..i am awsome. 
Now, can you get arogance rep or is this just going to make things worse!!??


----------



## Canonista

AshleyEileen said:


> The recession must be hurting the rep system.
> Everyone's been stingy lately!




We'll have to complain to the source. Apparently they've cut back production.

It took me just a few minutes to max out my rep, and I don't recall giving out that much.


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> I tried to "do you again" but noooo Dims makes me spread it around!! No wonder why I LOVE this site!! hahahaha



Yes, you have to share that wonderful goodness with all....Everyone gets a Dusting


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BarbBBW said:


> I tried to "do you again" but noooo Dims makes me spread it around!! No wonder why I LOVE this site!! hahahaha



Oh my . . . I think I'm blushing. And I just realized we're both in AZ. Right on. 



Canonista said:


> Me too. Tag, you're it.



I LOVE Tag!!!


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> Totally! There was a few days where i didnt get any rep at all there.. and lets face it ..i am awsome.
> Now, can you get arogance rep or is this just going to make things worse!!??


OK.. my mean gf just repped that telling me that arrogance has 2 r's! You cant be mean in rep!! rrep! Anyway, i'm too busy for spelling and all that crap! crrap!


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> OK.. my mean gf just repped that telling me that arrogance has 2 r's! You cant be mean in rep!! rrep! Anyway, i'm too busy for spelling and all that crap! crrap!



You totally can be mean in a rep comment.

Spite-rep. It exists


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> You totally can be mean in a rep comment.
> 
> Spite-rep. It exists



Jack Skellington will back you on that......


----------



## Chef

i'm usually out of rep. I must have a hole in the rep bucket. :doh:


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jack Skellington will back you on that......



Ah, is he another spiteful repper?

Although I must say, I am more likely to donate Horny-Rep or Random-Rep, but Spite-Rep appears every now and then (when deserved).


----------



## Tad

Every few months I hit a point where I wish we had an option for anti-rep  It would have to be very limited to prevent it from being abused, but every now and then it would just be sooooooo satisfying!

But I probably give rep a 100 times for every time that I'd like to give out anti-rep.


----------



## BarbBBW

edx said:


> Every few months I hit a point where I wish we had an option for anti-rep  It would have to be very limited to prevent it from being abused, but every now and then it would just be sooooooo satisfying!
> 
> But I probably give rep a 100 times for every time that I'd like to give out anti-rep.



what a great IDea!!! what would be the grounds of an "anti rep" i wonder?!??!


----------



## RentonBob

Melian said:


> Although I must say, I am more likely to donate Horny-Rep or Random-Rep, but Spite-Rep appears every now and then (when deserved).



Horny Rep  Thats awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> Ah, is he another spiteful repper?
> 
> Although I must say, I am more likely to donate Horny-Rep or Random-Rep, but Spite-Rep appears every now and then (when deserved).




Step back Melian....he is the OG spite repper....and doesn't mind to say it


----------



## tonynyc

Don't forget *Bearhug-Reps*. Everybody needs Hug therapy


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> Don't forget *Bearhug-Reps*. Everybody needs Hug therapy



awwwww BearHugRep and HornyRep my 2 favorite things!!


----------



## Santaclear

Melian said:


> You totally can be mean in a rep comment.
> 
> Spite-rep. It exists



_"You must spread some Spite-Reputation before giving it to Melian again."_ :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> _"You must spread some Spite-Reputation before giving it to Melian again."_ :bow:




Eh, I already repped her..........and I'm telling you this out of spite...........


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Melian said:


> You totally can be mean in a rep comment.
> 
> Spite-rep. It exists



Hey, rep is rep. Take it where you can get it. lol


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'll post nudes when I get a goldie.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll post nudes when I get a goldie.



*LET'S GET SOME REP TO THIS WOMAN
STAT!*​


----------



## AshleyEileen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *LET'S GET SOME REP TO THIS WOMAN
> STAT!*​



I'm serious!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*^^^ SO AM I! Believe me so am I !!! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You hit gold WHEN you post nudes......


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> Ah, is he another spiteful repper?
> 
> Although I must say, I am more likely to donate Horny-Rep or Random-Rep, but Spite-Rep appears every now and then (when deserved).



Love it!!! Repped her, Guys.:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You hit gold WHEN you post nudes......



Pfft, you're trying.


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll post nudes when I get a goldie.



hahaha is this a NEW DIMS law here?? Must POST NUDES when you get your first gold can??!?!? LOL Love it!!


----------



## Canonista

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm serious!




<-----Volunteers to be photographer...:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll post nudes when I get a goldie.



*AshleyEileen:

This makes you the New Gold Standard  and we don't mean this guy*








*Shelton Benjamin - WWE Former US Champion*

-----------------------------------------

*This has to fall under a "Commodities-Rep" *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AshleyEileen said:


> Pfft, you're trying.



No one can blame me.....:smitten:



BarbBBW said:


> hahaha is this a NEW DIMS law here?? Must POST NUDES when you get your first gold can??!?!? LOL Love it!!



It's not a NEW law.......


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *AshleyEileen:
> 
> This makes you the New Gold Standard  and we don't mean this guy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shelton Benjamin - WWE Former US Champion*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> *This has to fall under a "Commodities-Rep" *



Ummmmm I'll take him!! YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Canonista said:


> <-----Volunteers to be photographer...:wubu:



I'll need one.




tonynyc said:


> *AshleyEileen:
> 
> This makes you the New Gold Standard  and we don't mean this guy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shelton Benjamin - WWE Former US Champion*
> 
> He's not very attractive!
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> *This has to fall under a "Commodities-Rep" *


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> he's not that attractive.


 GOOD MORE FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:eat2: hahhaha


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> GOOD MORE FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:eat2: hahhaha








*Greed is Good Rep*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> GOOD MORE FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:eat2: hahhaha


Ugh! I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but I'm with AshleyElieen - he's not doing anything for me either. You can have him Barb.


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ugh! I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but I'm with AshleyElieen - he's not doing anything for me either. *You can have him Barb.*



Thank you KIND WOMEN!!! I will take this sexy fucker!! 
(So he looks alot better without blonde hair ) 

View attachment shel.jpg


View attachment shel2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! 

I can't believe you went and dug up a different photo of him!!! :doh:
Wait - actually I can believe it- you're incorrigible!!! 
Sweet dreams! *


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I can't believe you went and dug up a different photo of him!!! :doh:
> Wait - actually I can believe it- you're incorrigible!!!
> Sweet dreams! *



heheh u wanna do him now huh?? admit ittttttttt


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> heheh u wanna do him now huh?? admit ittttttttt



Better and Cuter than McGuyver- and always resourceful in converting the 'Non Believers' to appreciate the "Sport of Kings"...

I'd give you a 'Suplex Rep' if I could - be on the lookout


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> heheh u wanna do him now huh?? admit ittttttttt





tonynyc said:


> Better and Cuter than McGuyver- and always resourceful in converting the 'Non Believers' to appreciate the "Sport of Kings"...
> 
> I'd give you a 'Suplex Rep' if I could - be on the lookout


*Hate to disappoint you both, yes it's an improvement, but I'm stone cold not impressed. You two can duke it out over him.*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Hate to disappoint you both, yes it's an improvement, but I'm stone cold not impressed. You two can duke it out over him.*



*Stunner Rep - you don't impress easily *


----------



## Paquito

Haven't had rep in almost a month.

So cold...so cold...


----------



## mergirl

I think i just got my third gold can!! whoot! I'd like to thank..God, mumrah the ever living, melt in the middle chocolate puddings and of course godzilla and godzookee!! Oh and Mothra!


----------



## Tanuki

I THINK I'm close to getting my next can hehehe! Thank you so much everyone for giving me such nice comments ^_^!


----------



## BarbBBW

free2beme04 said:


> Haven't had rep in almost a month.
> 
> So cold...so cold...



then you get the REP deprived REP


----------



## Melian

Man.....I am such a rep-bitch.

This keeps happening:

Someone: Give me rep!

Me: er...ok....*reps them*


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> Haven't had rep in almost a month.
> 
> So cold...so cold...





BarbBBW said:


> then you get the REP deprived REP



*And Global Warming Rep *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> Haven't had rep in almost a month.
> 
> So cold...so cold...





BarbBBW said:


> then you get the REP deprived REP





tonynyc said:


> *And Global Warming Rep *



*plus a Warm Cozy Blanket Rep* :happy:


----------



## imfree

I'm still stuck on bed rest. I'm healing well, but not able to
come on and post much. I've been stuck on 4715 since
my birthday and I'm whoring for more Rep today.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> I'm still stuck on bed rest. I'm healing well, but not able to
> come on and post much. I've been stuck on 4715 since
> my birthday and I'm whoring for more Rep today.:bow:



Baby, I will come over there and help you get better!!! I am a very good care taker!! I cum with alot of perks too!!! Bed rest can be alot of fun!!!! I am goin to send you a nice plump nurse to make you FEEEL BETTER!!! But no rubbing your thighs!!! Thats my job!! Muahhhhhhh!! They wont let me REP you!! BUT i will not forget!! when I can ,.. you get,.....
"Rubbing you till you fell BETTER" ,......REP


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> Baby, I will come over there and help you get better!!! I am a very good care taker!! I cum with alot of perks too!!! Bed rest can be alot of fun!!!! I am goin to send you a nice plump nurse to make you FEEEL BETTER!!! But no rubbing your thighs!!! Thats my job!! Muahhhhhhh!! They wont let me REP you!! BUT i will not forget!! when I can ,.. you get,.....
> "Rubbing you till you fell BETTER" ,......REP



Thanks, Barb, you sexy flirt. I just love your spirit! You're 
a world of fun to interact with in these forums.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> I'm still stuck on bed rest. I'm healing well, but not able to
> come on and post much. I've been stuck on 4715 since
> my birthday and I'm whoring for more Rep today.:bow:



*Healing Rep for ImFree*


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> Baby, I will come over there and help you get better!!! I am a very good care taker!! I cum with alot of perks too!!! Bed rest can be alot of fun!!!! I am goin to send you a nice plump nurse to make you FEEEL BETTER!!! But no rubbing your thighs!!! Thats my job!! Muahhhhhhh!! They wont let me REP you!! BUT i will not forget!! when I can ,.. you get,.....
> "Rubbing you till you fell BETTER" ,......REP





tonynyc said:


> *Healing Rep for ImFree*


 

Thanks you two, and T-Bear, for the Rep and kind words.:bow:
Bed rest is hard on the mind. I'll sure be glad when I can sit long
enough to do electronics and computer again!


----------



## moore2me

Okay Edgar, Put your hand on the computer. Put your other hand on your Bible. Now shut your eyes. And, with me start counting, 

*ONE,​**​**
TWO, 
THREE, 
FOUR, 
FIVE, 

SATAN LEAVE THIS MAN'S BODY

HEAL! HEAL! HEAL!​*



(Oh - and give the boy some Rep.) 
(I tried myself and it was too early. So IOU or someone else will have to do it for me.)


----------



## imfree

moore2me said:


> Okay Edgar, Put your hand on the computer. Put your other hand on your Bible. Now shut your eyes. And, with me start counting,
> 
> *ONE,​**​**
> TWO,
> THREE,
> FOUR,
> FIVE,
> 
> SATAN LEAVE THIS MAN'S BODY
> 
> HEAL! HEAL! HEAL!​*
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh - and give the boy some Rep.)
> (I tried myself and it was too early. So IOU or someone else will have to do it for me.)



Good advice, M2M. My home health nurse is a C.O.C.
sister and I always welcome her to pray as she lays
hands on my rapidly healing wound! We're actually
fighting fluid and maceration. The wound is actually
healing far faster than anyone could expect.:bow:


----------



## imfree

4792, you know what to do!


----------



## Tanuki

When do I get my new color can ; _ ; ?

I have 707 points I thought I would have a shinny new colorful can but not yet!


----------



## AshleyEileen

The Pens won the cup and I didn't get any rep.


----------



## Tad

Can't rep the whole darned city!  What did you do special about that?


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> The Pens won the cup and I didn't get any rep.



I will when I can rep you!

.... Meanwhile, More penguin love~







One happy Pens fan!






Cos you know... I need to put up at least one funny face pic for every normal one ^_^


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> The Pens won the cup and I didn't get any rep.





T-Bear said:


> I will when I can rep you!
> 
> .... Meanwhile, More penguin love~
> One happy Pens fan!
> 
> Cos you know... I need to put up at least one funny face pic for every normal one ^_^



It won't let me give you either of you any penguin loving!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

... and other such darn exclamations of discovery excitement!

I got my fourth light green can at last! It took breaking the 1500 rep mark to do it (thanks Duniwin!). So, if my formerly faulty math is now correct, I will break the tonnage marker in 500 more points. (Drums fingers impatiently to see if I'm right!)

Got Rep anyone?


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> ... and other such darn exclamations of discovery excitement!
> 
> I got my fourth light green can at last! It took breaking the 1500 rep mark to do it (thanks Duniwin!). So, if my formerly faulty math is now correct, I will break the tonnage marker in 500 more points. (Drums fingers impatiently to see if I'm right!)
> 
> Got Rep anyone?



I have to spread mine out first before giving it to you again, I LOVE GIVING it to you though!! I cant help it!!
Muahhhh Missed ya lady!! Glad you are back!


----------



## tonynyc

*I'm going to have to wait till I can REP anyone here- darn Rep Reccession*


----------



## Fascinita

Tony, I'll trade you your soul for my repping a person of your choice in your name. Whaddayasay? Deal?


----------



## tonynyc

Fascinita said:


> Tony, I'll trade you your soul for my repping a person of your choice in your name. Whaddayasay? Deal?



*
Well I can certainly give youThe Beat The Rep Rep
*


----------



## Fascinita

tonynyc said:


> *
> Well I can certainly give youThe Beat The Rep Rep
> *



Ok. Rep for the crew... whoever I haven't repped recently. :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

I only have one bright green can wahhhhhhhh


----------



## Chef

I only have one.


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> I only have one.



i gave u rep!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I've been on a rep drought of sorts.


----------



## HDANGEL15

AshleyEileen said:


> I've been on a rep drought of sorts.


*
ditto it must be because boys on this thread think i am insulting when i am trying to inject humor.....go figure:doh:*


----------



## Tad

I think it may also have been in part the bash....so many regular posters were out of circulation, and are still recovering!

At least, I'm trying to convince myself that is why I've had little rep lately too. Or maybe I've just been dis-rep-utable.....but I'm feeling impatient because I have a nice round figure coming up in rep, I'm curious to see if it gets me a new can.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

edx said:


> I think it may also have been in part the bash....so many regular posters were out of circulation, and are still recovering!
> 
> At least, I'm trying to convince myself that is why I've had little rep lately too. Or maybe I've just been dis-rep-utable.....but I'm feeling impatient because I have a nice round figure coming up in rep, I'm curious to see if it gets me a new can.



Ed, I believe 5200 should be the number for a 5th gold can? I hope it comes up for you soon. You deserve WAY more rep. :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ed, I believe 5200 should be the number for a 5th gold can? I hope it comes up for you soon. You deserve WAY more rep. :bow:


I agree. Edx should have special infinity rep! I'm still working out what this entails but he should have it!! 
Hmm.. so when roughly do you get your 4th can??


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> I agree. Edx should have special infinity rep! I'm still working out what this entails but he should have it!!
> Hmm.. so when roughly do you get your 4th can??



Should be around 4400, going from Ernest's 5200 fig. and subtracting 800.


----------



## mergirl

Ahhh..so the yellows are worth 800 then. Fab! Hmm.. i am quite a way off i think.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm at about 1200. When's my third light greenie?


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm at about 1200. When's my third light greenie?



its there!! i see it lol
then again, I do pay more attention to your cans then you do


----------



## WillSpark

Well. It's been a month. Time for some cheese and WHIIIIIINE!!!

C'mon guys! I think I've been pretty witty in recent posts.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DAMN..if it is 800 a GOLD CAN....me too..long ways to go ..even with some heavy hitters repping me*


----------



## WillSpark

XD. No rep in over a month and one post ehre gives me 5 in less than one day. Thanks guys!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm at about 1200. When's my third light greenie?




I do believe it's 250 points between each light green can


----------



## Tanuki

Do you get your first light green can at 750?.... cos I'm at 749 >.<! hehe


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> Do you get your first light green can at 750?.... cos I'm at 749 >.<! hehe



i have 1009 and i have 2 light green cans!! yay! how do they look?!?


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> i have 1009 and i have 2 light green cans!! yay! how do they look?!?



They look good, Barb, but nowhere near as good
as a light green bikini top on you.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> They look good, Barb, but nowhere near as good
> as a light green bikini top on you.:bow:



hehehhehe ty babe!!


----------



## Tanuki

Yaaaay!

Thank you imfree and free2beme04! and everyone else who has been so kind to give me rep points and nice comments ^___^!

I'm so happy to get my new can hehe!


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> i have 1009 and i have 2 light green cans!! yay! how do they look?!?



I would guess that Barb's two cans are not green. 

I might know this. 

I might not.


----------



## imfree

T-Bear said:


> Yaaaay!
> 
> Thank you imfree and free2beme04! and everyone else who has been so kind to give me rep points and nice comments ^___^!
> 
> I'm so happy to get my new can hehe!



Congrats, dude! I've always said a person can have 
cans, but no one can have too many cans, can one?

:dohamn!, that one was good and I can receive
Rep and can receive cans for it, I can!

Can that, if you can!

Too much bed rest can drive one NUTS!!!


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Congrats, dude! I've always said a person can have
> cans, but no one can have too many cans, can one?



I agree though I may have a long way to go before I collect that 1st gold can ....


----------



## Tad

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ed, I believe 5200 should be the number for a 5th gold can? I hope it comes up for you soon. You deserve WAY more rep. :bow:



I guess you are right.....just passed 5000, which seemed like a big milestone, but it is apparently not a breakpoint.


----------



## george83

edx said:


> I guess you are right.....just passed 5000, which seemed like a big milestone, but it is apparently not a breakpoint.



Think yourself lucky I only have 889 rep points lol.


----------



## Tad

George: You've been hear since September 2008, I've been posting like mad since September 2005. You are doing fine, mate!


----------



## Mathias

I have 1914 points as of today!


----------



## george83

edx said:


> George: You've been hear since September 2008, I've been posting like mad since September 2005. You are doing fine, mate!



I know but I'm greedy .

I now have 913 rep points , still only 1 light green can though I thought I'd get a new one at 900 lol.


----------



## tankgirl

....You lucky people, you have more than whatever the heck that is that I have....
^.^
>:Þ
*^.^;;

Yeah....


(No, standard emoticons just don't do it for me...)


----------



## imfree

Woo-hooooo!!!, Guys, I'm at 4907, please 
fly me to ChiaRep planet 5K!!!

5K's surface is identical to that of ChiaRep
planet 3K's surface.


----------



## george83

929 rep points now .


----------



## Mathias

I put my cursor over all of the cans under my name and a little message popped up and said that I was "A pillar of the community." :blush:


----------



## george83

Mathias said:


> I put my cursor over all of the cans under my name and a little message popped up and said that I was "A pillar of the community." :blush:



I never knew that you learn something new all day lol.

Apperently I never have a post go unoticed lol.


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> Woo-hooooo!!!, Guys, I'm at 4907, please
> fly me to ChiaRep planet 5K!!!
> 
> 5K's surface is identical to that of ChiaRep
> planet 3K's surface.





george83 said:


> 929 rep points now .





Mathias said:


> I put my cursor over all of the cans under my name and a little message popped up and said that I was "A pillar of the community." :blush:



all REPPED!!!! I always seem to have alot of rep? maybe cause i give it out so often? who know but it makes me happy!!


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> all REPPED!!!! I always seem to have alot of rep? maybe cause i give it out so often? who know but it makes me happy!!



I'm a well known Rep whore, and I can tell you
that the best way to do Rep is to have an
orgy with it whenever possible.:bow:

The more you give Rep, the faster it recharges,
kinda' like sex.


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> I'm a well known Rep whore, and I can tell you
> that the best way to do Rep is to have an
> *orgy with it whenever possible*.:bow:
> 
> The more you give Rep, the faster it recharges,
> kinda' like sex.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

!!!whine!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> !!!whine!!!



*Awww! One "want some cheese with that?" Rep on the way!*


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Awww! One "want some cheese with that?" Rep on the way!*



heheh i gave him some wine with his whine


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> heheh i gave him some wine with his whine



*Stop trying to e-liquor-up all the cute guys!  Run Hozay Run!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Stop trying to e-liquor-up all the cute guys!  Run Hozay Run!*



what can I say . . . I'm a popular guy  Wait until I make it to Noo Yawk!


----------



## mergirl

I am having a slight comp with someone on here..i was away from dims for about 4 months too.. i think i need about 400 point until my next can.. If i beat her to it..well let me just say..it will make me glad!!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

please give me rep if you think my holiday pics are cute xx
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61130


----------



## Canonista

imfree said:


> I'm a well known Rep whore, and I can tell you
> that the best way to do Rep is to have an
> orgy with it whenever possible.:bow:
> 
> The more you give Rep, the faster it recharges,
> kinda' like sex.




I tried to rep you, but apparently we had sex too recently.


----------



## BarbBBW

Canonista said:


> I tried to rep you, but apparently we had sex too recently.



hey hey hey do me!!!!


----------



## Canonista

BarbBBW said:


> hey hey hey do me!!!!




Check your rep.


----------



## BarbBBW

Canonista said:


> Check your rep.



hahaah thank you Canonista and Tony for doing me lastnight!!:wubu:

And thank you George and Mathias also for Rep :kiss2:


----------



## Paquito

I actually have a rep question.

you know how on your rep chart, it has a green can, thread name, date, posted by ____, and comment? Well the most recent rep I got has a bluish gray can instead of a green one, and it hasn't affected my rep (no points).

Wtf?


----------



## Santaclear

free2beme04 said:


> I actually have a rep question.
> 
> you know how on your rep chart, it has a green can, thread name, date, posted by ____, and comment? Well the most recent rep I got has a bluish gray can instead of a green one, and it hasn't affected my rep (no points).
> 
> Wtf?



I think the cans are bluish gray when the repper is new and hasn't made a certain number of posts nor acquired rep themselves yet. So, no points but the nice message that someone liked your post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> I actually have a rep question.
> 
> you know how on your rep chart, it has a green can, thread name, date, posted by ____, and comment? Well the most recent rep I got has a bluish gray can instead of a green one, and it hasn't affected my rep (no points).
> 
> Wtf?




It's like Santa said- and I have gotten no rep points when repped by some posters that had rep but simply not a lot. It's nice to get/read it points or no


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's like Santa said- and I have gotten no rep points when repped by some posters that had rep but simply not a lot. It's nice to get/read it points or no


*
that's kinda cool..never seen that b4....*


----------



## imfree

4989, feelin' fine, I see the 5K line, won't you make it mine!?!?:bow:


----------



## Mathias

Very close to 2k! Hopefully I'll be seeing my first gold can soon...


----------



## Melian

For your consideration....

Drunk badger disrupts traffic
Thu Jul 9, 2009 10:03am EDT

BERLIN (Reuters) - A badger in Germany got so drunk on over-ripe cherries it staggered into the middle of a road and refused to budge, police said on Wednesday. A motorist called police near the central town of Goslar to report a dead badger on a road -- only for officers to turn up and discover the animal alive and well, but drunk.

Police discovered the nocturnal beast had eaten cherries from a nearby tree which had turned to alcohol and given the badger diarrhoea. Having failed to scare the animal away, officers eventually chased it from the road with a broom.

I especially love how they mentioned that the cherries gave the badger diarrhea.


----------



## Leesa

repreprepreprepreprepreprepreprep


----------



## imfree

Melian said:


> For your consideration....
> 
> Drunk badger disrupts traffic
> Thu Jul 9, 2009 10:03am EDT
> 
> BERLIN (Reuters) - A badger in Germany got so drunk on over-ripe cherries it staggered into the middle of a road and refused to budge, police said on Wednesday. .....geschnippt......
> 
> I especially love how they mentioned that the cherries gave the badger diarrhea.
> 
> ....bild war auch geschnippt.....



Sorry I can't Rep you yet, Melian. Looks like
that badger's food was booze!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Leesa said:


> repreprepreprepreprepreprepreprep



*Here's some "Huh?Whachoosay?I-CAN'T-HEAR-YOU!" Rep!*


----------



## Leesa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Here's some "Huh?Whachoosay?I-CAN'T-HEAR-YOU!" Rep!*



I was trying to be discrete. :blush:


----------



## imfree

Wooooooo-hooooo!!!, I crashed 5010
in a right-hand drive Mustang!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

-tiptoes into the room with her head hanging low because she hasn't been here in a long time-

:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> -tiptoes into the room with her head hanging low because she hasn't been here in a long time-
> 
> :blush:



awww my sweetie!! i missed seeing your beauty here!!


----------



## Mathias

I'm so close to my first golden can I can almost taste it! :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> I'm so close to my first golden can I can almost taste it! :happy:



i wish i could give it to you but i must spread it around LOL


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> i wish i could give it to you but i must spread it around LOL



I'd rep you, but I have to do the same.


----------



## imfree

AshleyEileen said:


> -tiptoes into the room with her head hanging low because she hasn't been here in a long time-
> 
> :blush:





BarbBBW said:


> awww my sweetie!! i missed seeing your beauty here!!





Mathias said:


> I'm so close to my first golden can I can almost taste it! :happy:



Sorry Guys, no more Rep orgying for a while for me!
I'm just a DimmerRepper who's Repped out!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AshleyEileen said:


> -tiptoes into the room with her head hanging low because she hasn't been here in a long time-
> 
> :blush:



you know you won't come in unnoticed. Where have you BEEN?!?!

I'd rep you, but it says I have to spread myself around some more. I've never been told to purposefully spread myself on others.


----------



## Mathias

I have my 1st gold can! :bounce::bounce: Thanks to all who've repped me!


----------



## BarbBBW

awesome Mathias!! congrats!!
I want some more REPS too!!


----------



## imfree

5051 and having fun!!! Thanks Guys!:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

I* am currently at 2295 and wondering if only 5 pts will score me another can....hmmmm inquiring minds wanna know......:happy:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> I* am currently at 2295 and wondering if only 5 pts will score me another can....hmmmm inquiring minds wanna know......:happy:*



*dayum....2302 and NO 2nd GOLD CAN :doh:
that so sux

hmmm wonder wut the *MAGIC #* is??*


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'll be around more!
I just got a Blackberry. haha


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

(I'm adding this at the top because I think I figured out my own question that I asked here. Does that mean I have to give the rep I was going to give for the right answer to myself? lol Anyway, I _think_ the reason my rep comment is gone is because the post I made that I received rep for has been removed. That might be the reason. I figured I'd leave my question up here anyway in case someone else had the same one someday and they could see the answer here.)



I don't want any rep, I just want a rep question answered and figured that you rep whores, um, I mean whiners might have the answer.
If you give me the right answer I'll rep you! (A little incentive there!) 

Can rep disappear? I don't mean the points (I didn't notice how many I had to begin with), I mean a whole rep comment that you had. I always check my rep and the last comment for rep that I got is gone. Does that happen or is it just a glitch in the system? I thought maybe if the thread you got rep from was deleted or the person was banned the rep comment would go away but that doesn't sound right either. Can someone take rep back? 
Anyone have the answer? Or is there no answer? I want to know what happened to my rep comment, it was a nice compliment too!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*dayum...did the repper get banned?

if so that might answer the question but I don't think it is possible to take REP BACK...if that were the sitch...people would have long ago figured out how to rep themselves...wouldn't they?
*


JerseyGirl07093 said:


> (I'm adding this at the top because I think I figured out my own question that I asked here. Does that mean I have to give the rep I was going to give for the right answer to myself? lol Anyway, I _think_ the reason my rep comment is gone is because the post I made that I received rep for has been removed. That might be the reason. I figured I'd leave my question up here anyway in case someone else had the same one someday and they could see the answer here.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want any rep, I just want a rep question answered and figured that you rep whores, um, I mean whiners might have the answer.
> If you give me the right answer I'll rep you! (A little incentive there!)
> 
> Can rep disappear? I don't mean the points (I didn't notice how many I had to begin with), I mean a whole rep comment that you had. I always check my rep and the last comment for rep that I got is gone. Does that happen or is it just a glitch in the system? I thought maybe if the thread you got rep from was deleted or the person was banned the rep comment would go away but that doesn't sound right either. Can someone take rep back?
> Anyone have the answer? Or is there no answer? I want to know what happened to my rep comment, it was a nice compliment too!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wow i got some sick rep from some heavy hitters getting me up to 2318 and NO 2nd goldie....dayum 

but thanks folks..i DO APPRECIATE IT..maybe it's 2350 for the next one...*


----------



## escapist

Ok I'm Big and I'm sexy, REP ME REP ME! Damit Rep Me! ......why do I feel like the word "Spank" should be in that line not "REP"?


----------



## Mathias

escapist said:


> Ok I'm Big and I'm sexy, REP ME REP ME! Damit Rep Me! ......why do I feel like the word "Spank" should be in that line not "REP"?



I gotcha!:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

escapist said:


> Ok I'm Big and I'm sexy, REP ME REP ME! Damit Rep Me! ......why do I feel like the word "Spank" should be in that line not "REP"?



would Rather it be spank


----------



## Santaclear

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> (I'm adding this at the top because I think I figured out my own question that I asked here. Does that mean I have to give the rep I was going to give for the right answer to myself? lol Anyway, I _think_ the reason my rep comment is gone is because the post I made that I received rep for has been removed. That might be the reason. I figured I'd leave my question up here anyway in case someone else had the same one someday and they could see the answer here.)
> 
> I don't want any rep, I just want a rep question answered and figured that you rep whores, um, I mean whiners might have the answer.
> 
> Can rep disappear? I don't mean the points (I didn't notice how many I had to begin with), I mean a whole rep comment that you had. I always check my rep and the last comment for rep that I got is gone. Does that happen or is it just a glitch in the system? I thought maybe if the thread you got rep from was deleted or the person was banned the rep comment would go away but that doesn't sound right either. Can someone take rep back?
> Anyone have the answer? Or is there no answer? I want to know what happened to my rep comment, it was a nice compliment too!



You're right. If the post is removed for whatever reason, so is the rep comment and the rep.


----------



## Tanuki

I have ran out of rep to give today... so uh... I guess I'll give out spankings ... wait, what?


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> I have ran out of rep to give today... so uh... I guess I'll give out spankings ... wait, what?



yes please :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> I have ran out of rep to give today... so uh... I guess I'll give out spankings ... wait, what?



Tease......


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> I have ran out of rep to give today... so uh... I guess I'll give out spankings ... wait, what?





BarbBBW said:


> yes please :smitten:



*OWA assumes the "Please Sir? May I have more....REP" position. *


----------



## Mathias

Vegeta, what does the scanner say about the dow?


----------



## Tanuki

BarbBBW said:


> yes please :smitten:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tease......





OneWickedAngel said:


> *OWA assumes the "Please Sir? May I have more....REP" position. *



Be still my beating heart we might have to start a "Spank Whines" thread~

BarbBBW, Green Eyed Fairy and OneWickedAngel!?... I hope I might just be man enough for the 3 of you *gulp* I do have big... err umm... hands


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> Be still my beating heart we might have to start a "Spank Whines" thread~
> 
> BarbBBW, Green Eyed Fairy and OneWickedAngel!?... I hope I might just be man enough for the 3 of you *gulp** I do have big... err umm... hands*



That part deserves instant rep from everyone.....hands down


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Be still my beating heart we might have to start a "Spank Whines" thread~
> 
> BarbBBW, Green Eyed Fairy and OneWickedAngel!?... I hope I might just be man enough for the 3 of you *gulp* *I do have big... err umm... hands*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That part deserves instant rep from everyone.....hands down



_*"I can Bear his big...er ummm...hands" Rep given!*_


----------



## tonynyc

* "Slap Reps" **for Everybody *


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> * "Slap Reps" **for Everybody *



can i pick what body part you use to slap me with


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BarbBBW said:


> can i pick what body part you use to slap me with




OMG....I'm not able to rep you............that was right on time 


P.S. I'm really expecting Tony to make an appearance in my arm thread....pretty please?


----------



## scorpioinco

Seriously


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> can i pick what body part you use to slap me with





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG....I'm not able to rep you............that was right on time
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm really expecting Tony to make an appearance in my arm thread....pretty please?



*DAMMIT GEF, I've been trying to give you Strawberry Letter 23 rep all week! 

One "This is THE PERFECT COMEBACK Rep!!!" given to Barb for the both of us!:happy:

Oh yes Tony, yes! Yes! Disrobe -er- I mean disarm us with your guns please!:smitten:*


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> can i pick what body part you use to slap me with



*Of course - if you don't mind hard rough mitts* 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> P.S. I'm really expecting Tony to make an appearance in my arm thread....pretty please?



*What Greenie ask - Greenie Gets*



OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> Oh yes Tony, yes! Yes! Disrobe -er- I mean disarm us with your guns please!:smitten:*



*OWA: I'm "Armed and Ready" at  Greenie's thread * :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *DAMMIT GEF, I've been trying to give you Strawberry Letter 23 rep all week!
> *


*

Actually...Spanky deserves the Strawberry Letter 23 rep in the funk appreciation thread in the lounge......he is the one that put it back in my mind after all these years  

For those that don't understand.....the truth will set us free 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guJ3fHkTGts



tonynyc said:



What Greenie ask - Greenie Gets

Click to expand...



YOU....are such a wonderful man  :wubu:



tonynyc said:



OWA: I'm "Armed and Ready" at  Greenie's thread  :bow:

Click to expand...



Yes yes yes....you menz might earn some rep posting arm pics in my thread over on the weight board *


----------



## tonynyc

scorpioinco said:


> Seriously



*That is one Peeved Pussy Cat *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *That is one Peeved Pussy Cat *




Not mad.......serious.


You don't take pussy seriously? :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not mad.......serious.
> 
> 
> You don't take pussy seriously? :batting:








*DAMN !!!!! *   

*I'm all out of giving anyone "Serious Pussy Rep" 
Sorry, maybe next time
*


----------



## scorpioinco




----------



## frankman

even tiny little kitties would tear that midget to shreds. Even with that gun in his hand.


----------



## tonynyc

We better gather some Rep and "Save that Pussy" pronto - following GEF advice we have to take this seriously ....


----------



## mergirl

I was away for 2 weeks on erm.. enforced holiday..Plus i did well in my exam!.
I think i deserve some rep luvin!! 

xxRep whore:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> I was away for 2 weeks on erm.. enforced holiday..Plus i did well in my exam!.
> I think i deserve some rep luvin!!
> 
> xxRep whore:wubu:



*Blahing Ingrate* 
*Blah Rep for you - when the Blahing System Lets Me *


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Actually...Spanky deserves the Strawberry Letter 23 rep in the funk appreciation thread in the lounge......he is the one that put it back in my mind after all these years
> 
> For those that don't understand.....the truth will set us free
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guJ3fHkTGts



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum right. OWA owes me some rep lovin.


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> *Blahing Ingrate*
> *Blah Rep for you - when the Blahing System Lets Me *



Awwww YAY!!!!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

mergirl said:


> I was away for 2 weeks on erm.. enforced holiday..Plus i did well in my exam!.
> I think i deserve some rep luvin!!
> 
> xxRep whore:wubu:


 Holiday Rep with LUV!



tonynyc said:


> *Blahing Ingrate*
> *Blah Rep for you - when the Blahing System Lets Me *



I just wanna REP you cause u said "pussy" LOL


----------



## mergirl

BarbBBW said:


> Holiday Rep with LUV!




awwww..thank you xx


----------



## SMA413

My rep whine us that I'm going through a major rep dryspell. I've gone TWO MONTHS without getting any rep. Then again, I haven't been around that much but that shouldn't matter.... Lol.

I need rep like ASAP. So there.


----------



## Tad

Ive been in a rep drought, leaving me stranded just below the mark that someone suggested might be the next can. 

I figure that rep will come when it comes for the most part. But lately it seems that nothing, not even what I thought were moderately creative pictures in the show your hands thread on the weight board, have pulled in any rep. While Id rather get rep for being supportive, or insightful, or creative..Im not above begging 

So if anyone likes my hand pics (On this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62057 ) could you throw a few rep points in the tin?


----------



## Tad

Thanks to my whining above, I got those last few needed rep point, and indeed that was a break point for a new can. So my whining is now officially canceled


----------



## mergirl

Tad said:


> Thanks to my whining above, I got those last few needed rep point, and indeed that was a break point for a new can. So my whining is now officially canceled



Horray!!! well done on your new can. I think i need about 100 pts to get my next one..waaaahh!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I tried to rep you tad but I got the 'spread it around barf for you' 

I haven't had rep for a while? Right enough, I haven't said anything funny, insightful or interesting. Can I just have some rep for being big blonde and beautiful?


----------



## mergirl

Hmm.. when you get banned for a while does the amount of times you are allowed to give out rep diminish? I'm sure i used to be able to give out more rep before...


----------



## Webmaster

Yup. In addition, your credit card interest rates will go up and your insurance premiums as well. The local law enforcement has you on double-secret probation, your own personal maximum speed limit is 10 mph lower than that of anyone else, your cellphone will see fewer bars, and they'll water down your drinks. Oh wait... that only applies for folks on the extreme "M" list. So for you it's still five reps per 24 hour period and you have to rep 25 people before you can rep the same again. So make sure you stay off the extreme "M" list.  



mergirl said:


> Hmm.. when you get banned for a while does the amount of times you are allowed to give out rep diminish? I'm sure i used to be able to give out more rep before...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Webmaster said:


> Yup. In addition, your credit card interest rates will go up and your insurance premiums as well. The local law enforcement has you on double-secret probation, your own personal maximum speed limit is 10 mph lower than that of anyone else, your cellphone will see fewer bars, and they'll water down your drinks. Oh wait... that only applies for folks on the extreme "M" list. So for you it's still five reps per 24 hour period and *you have to rep 25 people before you can rep the same again*. So make sure you stay off the extreme "M" list.



*AWESOME! Finally an answer to the impishly paraphrased "How many people do I have to spread it around to before I can do (insert any Dimmers name here) again?" question. Thank you! 
*


----------



## frankman

I need two more rep-points, then I'm the proud owner of 1000 rep-points. I have at least one semi-funny post somewhere, so please rep that sucker and feed my neurosis.


----------



## frankman

This here is a public thank you to ImFree for being the one that got me my 2nd light green can.

It makes me look at least twice as credible, and a whole lot cooler in general. It says: "talk to me, I know what I'm talking about; don't trust me, trust all the people who took the time to compliment me."

Thanks man!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> This here is a public thank you to ImFree for being the one that got me my 2nd light green can.
> 
> It makes me look at least twice as credible, and a whole lot cooler in general. It says: "talk to me, I know what I'm talking about; don't trust me, trust all the people who took the time to compliment me."
> 
> Thanks man!



*Actually it says: frankman makes people happy simply by logging in
*


----------



## BarbBBW

i have 1351 rep how many more do i need for another green can? OWA thats to you,.. cause you are the MATH REP WHIZ!!


----------



## tonynyc

We better avoid that "M" list at all cost 
An appearence from the Commander in Chief - heck that makes for a Presidential Rep or Pardon Reps for Everyone

*** will Rep later on 24 hour lockdown 

I would attach a picture of the Dims Flag-but, do we have one? Maybe I can 'indefinitely borrow' BarbBBW Avatar....







THE DIMS FLAG


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> We better avoid that "M" list at all cost
> An appearence from the Commander in Chief - heck that makes for a Presidential Rep or Pardon Reps for Everyone
> 
> *** will Rep later on 24 hour lockdown
> 
> I would attach a picture of the Dims Flag-but, do we have one? Maybe I can 'indefinitely borrow' BarbBBW Avatar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DIMS FLAG


Of course its all yours!!
you can pay me for it with hugs at the bash hehe


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Of course its all yours!!
> you can pay me for it with hugs at the bash hehe



*Thanks for the "loaner" yeah ((((HUGS)))) galore *







*Ah Damn- I can't even give a HUG REP*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> i have 1351 rep how many more do i need for another green can? OWA thats to you,.. cause you are the MATH REP WHIZ!!



_*Who meeeee? 
You forget, the only math I don't suck at involves inches ...umm wait o_^
If I remember correctly you'll be hit with light green can number four around the 1500 mark. *_


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Who meeeee?
> You forget, the only math I don't suck at involves inches ...umm wait o_^
> If I remember correctly you'll be hit with light green can number four around the 1500 mark. *_



hahahaha I love you!!!


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> This here is a public thank you to ImFree for being the one that got me my 2nd light green can.
> 
> It makes me look at least twice as credible, and a whole lot cooler in general. It says: "talk to me, I know what I'm talking about; don't trust me, trust all the people who took the time to compliment me."
> 
> Thanks man!



I find it strange that you dont have more rep! 
Maby its cause you like to shoot stuff??


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Who meeeee?
> You forget, the only math I don't suck at involves inches ...umm wait o_^
> If I remember correctly you'll be hit with light green can number four around the 1500 mark. *_


You are queen of rep! You have been here for only a wee amount of time and you have gazzillions of rep. You, do say all the best stuff mind, so that probably why! :wubu:


----------



## frankman

mergirl said:


> I find it strange that you dont have more rep!
> Maby its cause you like to shoot stuff??



I don't think so

It's probably the beard that does it.


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> I don't think so
> 
> It's probably the beard that does it.



Ahh.. yes perhaps..perhaps..


----------



## Tanuki

Do you get the second light green can at 950 ? _ ?


----------



## mergirl

Hmm... i thought i was ment to have another can now.. i am right on the money though. maby i need one more rep to push me over the edge!
Have you never seen someones can actually happen when you have repped them?? I have and it was just swell! :happy:


----------



## frankman

T-Bear said:


> Do you get the second light green can at 950 ? _ ?



No, I got mine a little over 1010. I was at 1004 and then I got repped, but someone dished out like 20 points at once, so I can only speculate.

@ Mergirl: seeing a can happen is a little like a nerdy version of witnessing child birth. Except of course for the pushing and the icky stuff...


----------



## mergirl

Webmaster said:


> Yup. In addition, your credit card interest rates will go up and your insurance premiums as well. The local law enforcement has you on double-secret probation, your own personal maximum speed limit is 10 mph lower than that of anyone else, your cellphone will see fewer bars, and they'll water down your drinks. Oh wait... that only applies for folks on the extreme "M" list. So for you it's still five reps per 24 hour period and you have to rep 25 people before you can rep the same again. So make sure you stay off the extreme "M" list.



Really?  That sucks. Though, i don't drive and i don't have a credit card, so this cruelty wont effect me as much as others. Just need to stay off the 'M' list cause watered down drinks in a bar may cause me to actually commit murder.


----------



## imfree

Oh my!!!, I haven't been Repped in over a week!,


----------



## Mathias

imfree said:


> Oh my!!!, I haven't been Repped in over a week!,



And yet I can't rep you...


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> And yet I can't rep you...



Thanks Mathias, my "Sweetie" took care of it.


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> Thanks Mathias, my "Sweetie" took care of it.



:eat2: :bow:


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> :eat2: :bow:



Hahaha!!!, Barb, you're so cute that I wish I
could give you a big soft, squishy hug!:bow:


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> Oh my!!!, I haven't been Repped in over a week!,



I used to be repped a lot more...i don't really put the effort in now i guess..


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> :eat2: :bow:



I can't rep you either...


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> I used to be repped a lot more...i don't really put the effort in now i guess..



Thanks, Mergirl, I'll Rep you back when I can.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Oh my!!!, I haven't been Repped in over a week!,


*One: Getting over a Weak Week's Rep -- Delivered!*



BarbBBW said:


> :eat2: :bow:


*And why am I not surprised by this Sweetie? LOL*



imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, Barb, you're so cute that I wish I
> could give you a big soft, squishy hug!:bow:


*B-b-bu-but I want one too! (Stamps foot and pouts with envious petulance!)*



mergirl said:


> I used to be repped a lot more...i don't really put the effort in now i guess..


*One "Mer's So Cool She Don't Need To Make No Stinkin' Effort" Rep sent!*


----------



## WillSpark

*gives OWA a big, soft, squishy hug* 

I've just been lurking around here nowadays for the most part.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> *gives OWA a big, soft, squishy hug*
> 
> I've just been lurking around here nowadays for the most part.



*And my "Last Rep for the Next 24 Hours" goes to: WillSpark for knowing when to come out of lurking just in time to give a big, soft, squishy hug when most needed! <3:wubu:*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *And my "Last Rep for the Next 24 Hours" goes to: WillSpark for knowing when to come out of lurking just in time to give a big, soft, squishy hug when most needed! <3:wubu:*



Well OWA - you can bet a BEARHUG Rep from me anytime ... Bearhugs for Everybody


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> *And my "Last Rep for the Next 24 Hours" goes to: WillSpark for knowing when to come out of lurking just in time to give a big, soft, squishy hug when most needed! <3:wubu:*




I'm sorry I missed you the first time and here's a nice,
soft squishy hug for you.:bow: I still can't Rep you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> Well OWA - you can bet a BEARHUG Rep from me anytime ... Bearhugs for Everybody





imfree said:


> I'm sorry I missed you the first time and here's a nice,
> soft squishy hug for you.:bow: I still can't Rep you.



*AAAAAAAHHHHHH! OWA basks in the glow of big, squishy, bear hugs!*


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *And my "Last Rep for the Next 24 Hours" goes to: WillSpark for knowing when to come out of lurking just in time to give a big, soft, squishy hug when most needed! <3:wubu:*



You know we got this thang!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Oh my!!!, I haven't been Repped in over a week!,



Hell, I've only been repped twice in August  Pity party at daddyoh's UserCP


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Hell, I've only been repped twice in August  Pity party at daddyoh's UserCP



Sorry, I still can't Rep you, DaddyOh.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> Sorry, I still can't Rep you, DaddyOh.:bow:



I got him for ya babe!


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> I got him for ya babe!



Thanks, Sweetie, I owe you one!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Sorry, I still can't Rep you, DaddyOh.:bow:





BarbBBW said:


> I got him for ya babe!



Boy, what a tangled web this rep thing weaves. imfree can't rep me, BarbBBW reps me for him, I can rep imfree, but can't return the rep to BarbBBW because I haven't repped enough people since I've last repped her. And so on and so on.  BTW thanks BarbBBW :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

daddyoh70 said:


> Boy, what a tangled web this rep thing weaves. imfree can't rep me, BarbBBW reps me for him, I can rep imfree, but can't return the rep to BarbBBW because I haven't repped enough people since I've last repped her. And so on and so on.  BTW thanks BarbBBW :bow:



anytime hun!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Boy, what a tangled web this rep thing weaves. imfree can't rep me, BarbBBW reps me for him, I can rep imfree, but can't return the rep to BarbBBW because I haven't repped enough people since I've last repped her. And so on and so on.  BTW thanks BarbBBW :bow:



The world wide web is certainly made more complicated
by that Rep web!:bow:

Thanks Guys.:bow:


----------



## bdog

Is there a way to check out your old rep? I think I received a bit before I knew about it. Or is there a way to see the rep you've given? Sorry if it's been asked...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bdog said:


> Is there a way to check out your old rep? I think I received a bit before I knew about it. Or is there a way to see the rep you've given? Sorry if it's been asked...



Hey Bdog,

If you click on the "User CP" link (near the top left) it will display the new posts of whatever active threads you're subscribed to on top. Scroll down and you will find the last twenty rep postings given to you. 

To the best of my knowledge you cannot view old rep once it has scrolled off the board. Also you cannot view rep you've given to other people; at least not in one handy screen like the Latest Rep Received board. More experienced Dims than I may be better able to confirm/refute this. 

Hope this helps!(at least a little)


----------



## bdog

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hope this helps!(at least a little)



Thank you.  Bummer about not being able to see old rep.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Holy Weight Gain Batman! I just noticed it this morning...*

*I HAVE TONNAGE! *
*(aka my first gold can!)*​
A nod of gratitude goes to Friday whose super-duper-deluxe power rep has now raised me to the *Gold Standard*.

:happy::happy:*SQUEEEEEE!*:happy::happy:


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> *snip*



Oooo~ Congratulations ^.^!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Holy Weight Gain Batman! I just noticed it this morning...*
> 
> *I HAVE TONNAGE! *
> *(aka my first gold can!)*​
> A nod of gratitude goes to Friday whose super-duper-deluxe power rep has now raised me to the *Gold Standard*.
> 
> :happy::happy:*SQUEEEEEE!*:happy::happy:



GIRL. YOU. ARE. A. STAR!!!!:wubu::wubu:
Thought i would mess about with punctuation there!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FFS....the system wouldn't let me rep OWA for going gold......:doh:


Congrats to you Lady


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Oooo~ Congratulations ^.^!





mergirl said:


> GIRL. YOU. ARE. A. STAR!!!!:wubu::wubu:
> Thought i would mess about with punctuation there!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FFS....the system wouldn't let me rep OWA for going gold......:doh:
> 
> Congrats to you Lady



AAAAAWWWW! Thanks guys!

Non-sequitur: T-Bear why oh why have you NOT posted pictures of those gorgeous gams of yours in my Men's Leg thread yet?


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> AAAAAWWWW! Thanks guys!
> 
> Non-sequitur: T-Bear why oh why have you NOT posted pictures of those gorgeous gams of yours in my Men's Leg thread yet?



Because I didn't think anyone would wanna see them XP

But since you ask, how can I resist? :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Holy Weight Gain Batman! I just noticed it this morning...*
> 
> *I HAVE TONNAGE! *
> *(aka my first gold can!)*​
> A nod of gratitude goes to Friday whose super-duper-deluxe power rep has now raised me to the *Gold Standard*.
> 
> :happy::happy:*SQUEEEEEE!*:happy::happy:



Welcome to the club!!! Here's your pendant.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I just wonder when I'm gonna be gettin' my gold star, seriously. I've not gotten one since preschool, I'm totally overdue.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Welcome to the club!!! Here's your pendant.


*Hee-hee! Thanks Daddyoh!:happy:*



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wonder when I'm gonna be gettin' my gold star, seriously. I've not gotten one since preschool, I'm totally overdue.


*BGB if you volunteer a pic to my leg thread I won't have to have you ambushed at a bash by sitting on you and taking the shot up close and personal. :batting:

oh wait-- I probabaly shouldn't have said that...:doh:*


----------



## BarbBBW

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wonder when I'm gonna be gettin' my gold star, seriously. I've not gotten one since preschool, I'm totally overdue.



maybe they just assume you _are_ the gold star!??!


----------



## frankman

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wonder when I'm gonna be gettin' my gold star, seriously. I've not gotten one since preschool, I'm totally overdue.



strange... 

View attachment uhh.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

I just realized I got my second light green can! yay ^.^

Thank you to everyone who has repped me you know I <3 you~


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

frankman said:


> strange...



hahaha that is oddly not the strangest thing I've been photoshopped into on this site ..

but I'll take it!


----------



## furious styles

BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahaha that is oddly not the strangest thing I've been photoshopped into on this site ..



aww good times.


----------



## WillSpark

I think I may be one of the only people maintaining dark green cans. 

Stoopid lack of awesome posts. XD


----------



## escapist

Man I thought I would get repped for this post:

Then i was told that my Photoshoped Stair looked to real to be photoshoped so nobody would know....I thought that was the point though to look real 



escapist said:


> Well my friend I know your young so allow me to introduce:
> The CarBare Stare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHjd9oq4Am4
> 
> or in this case....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The CareBear Stair"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Ok I admit I have to thank Google for the images and Photoshop for the tools allowing me to make The CareBear Stair



So consider this my post once again begging for Rep :blush:


----------



## StarWitness

This is my 400th post. Love me for it.


----------



## comaseason

StarWitness said:


> This is my 400th post. Love me for it.



I was gonna love you by repping you... but I can't... I must "spread it around".

Bullshit.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> I just realized I got my second light green can! yay ^.^
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has repped me you know I <3 you~



*Congrats!!! Well deserved of course!*



escapist said:


> Man I thought I would get repped for this post:
> 
> Then i was told that my Photoshoped Stair looked to real to be photoshoped so nobody would know....I thought that was the point though to look real
> 
> ...
> 
> So consider this my post once again begging for Rep :blush:


*One "Care Bear Stair Stare" Rep -- Done!*



StarWitness said:


> This is my 400th post. Love me for it.





comaseason said:


> I was gonna love you by repping you... but I can't... I must "spread it around".
> 
> Bullshit.



*One "400th Bullshit. Rep" delivered to Star in your honor Coma!*


----------



## comaseason

OneWickedAngel said:


> *One "400th Bullshit. Rep" delivered to Star in your honor Coma!*



It's like a dream... I'd like to thank all of my fans... my mom and dad... and of course... the man upstairs... Mr. Farley.

Psst.. I know Mr. Farley lived downstairs but the pardo joke goes like this, see.


----------



## frankman

comaseason said:


> It's like a dream... I'd like to thank all of my fans... my mom and dad... and of course... the man upstairs... Mr. Farley.



You should do it like this: 

View attachment SallyFieldOscar.jpg


----------



## StarWitness

Aw, thanks for the rep, all! Special thanks to imfree, who bumped me up into light green can status. Hells yeah! I've only been posting here, like, three months... which says a lot about how busy my summer has been.


----------



## tonynyc

*Sunday Rep for everyone*

*I'll spread as much Rep as the DIMS FEDERAL TREASURY allow*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Sunday Rep for everyone*
> 
> *I'll spread as much Rep as the DIMS FEDERAL TREASURY allow*



No reason "just cause I can" Rep to Tony!


----------



## SMA413

frankman said:


> strange...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> hahaha that is oddly not the strangest thing I've been photoshopped into on this site ..
> 
> but I'll take it!



Do we need a review of Things BGB's Face Has Been Photoshopped On To?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looking for big.........rep? 

How about pics of big.......things?


----------



## tonynyc

*Big Rep is the only way to go * 

*Some more BIG THINGS* 







*Bezier Curve *


----------



## BigChaz

I feel retarded. I didn't know until just a couple days ago that rep even exists. I feel bad  I have positive reps from all the way back in 2005 and I have only given one rep point as of like two days ago.

Woops!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> I feel retarded. I didn't know until just a couple days ago that rep even exists. I feel bad  I have positive reps from all the way back in 2005 and I have only given one rep point as of like two days ago.
> 
> Woops!




It's never too late to work on atonement


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's never too late to work on atonement



*What better way than to spread the power of Dims and give some
Spiritual Reps :bow:
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *What better way than to spread the power of Dims and give some
> Spiritual Reps :bow:
> *



Amen  .


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Amen  .



*I feel a Rep Revival coming on :happy: - and in 24 hours I will gladly pass some Blessed Reps to you all * :bow:


----------



## imfree

Yaaayz!!!, what we need is a full revelation of 
Brother Rep's Travelin' Reputation Show!!!:bow:

Neil Diamond-Brother Love's Traveling 
Salvation Show (live 1988)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD7oQiGnE5c


----------



## frankman

Wow GEF, that's one hot new avatar. 

I wanted to give you some "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar"-rep, but I cannot for reasons only the rep-gods understand, so a question for all you people hanging round in this here thread: someone rep GEF for me please.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> Wow GEF, that's one hot new avatar.
> 
> I wanted to give you some "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar"-rep, but I cannot for reasons only the rep-gods understand, so a question for all you people hanging round in this here thread: *someone rep GEF for me please.*



*Just served:

One "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar" rep courtesy of Frankman because the rep Gods freed mine up so I could do you again, because you know I'll use any excuse I can to do you Rep! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

frankman said:


> Wow GEF, that's one hot new avatar.
> 
> I wanted to give you some "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar"-rep, but I cannot for reasons only the rep-gods understand, so a question for all you people hanging round in this here thread: someone rep GEF for me please.



Thanks you Sweet Thang :batting:
You just want me to start stalking you or something, don't you?  



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just served:
> 
> One "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar" rep courtesy of Frankman because the rep Gods freed mine up so I could do you again, because you know I'll use any excuse I can to do you Rep! *



Thank you. You are one of the biggest sweethearts here and make any thread better


----------



## Webmaster

frankman said:


> Wow GEF, that's one hot new avatar.
> 
> I wanted to give you some "Hot-Damn-you-got-one-sweet-new-avatar"-rep, but I cannot for reasons only the rep-gods understand, so a question for all you people hanging round in this here thread: someone rep GEF for me please.



It's so folks don't just go and rep the same people all the time. But I repped GEF for you. :bow:


----------



## frankman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks you Sweet Thang :batting:
> You just want me to start stalking you or something, don't you?



Stalking is such an ugly word. I'd rather say "fervent inconspicuous following". 

By the way, the extra key is under the fire extinguisher and the appartment accross the street offers a great view on my living room. 

Just saying....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Webmaster said:


> It's so folks don't just go and rep the same people all the time. But I repped GEF for you. :bow:



Thank you - never got rep from the Chief before- it's certainly an honor  



frankman said:


> Stalking is such an ugly word. I'd rather say "fervent inconspicuous following".
> 
> By the way, the extra key is under the fire extinguisher and the appartment accross the street offers a great view on my living room.
> 
> Just saying....



It ain't your living room I want to see..... :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you - never got rep from the Chief before- it's certainly an honor
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't your living room I want to see..... :batting:



*
That's one REP that should be Dipped in Gold - what a rare and wonderful acknowledgement - worthy of Greenie :happy: :bow:
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you - never got rep from the Chief before- it's certainly an honor
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't your living room I want to see..... :batting:



*DAMN combo bday and gorgeous photo OP = REP FROM THE CHIEF....


I am not worthy I am not worthy...........
*



*j/k*


----------



## imfree

5374, who could ask for more! Woo-hooo!, I'll be
hitting 5K posts soon, too!:bow:


----------



## StarWitness

Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## BigChaz

StarWitness said:


> Don't leave me hanging!



Problem solved


----------



## mergirl

How many points do you need to get your 5th goldie?? I am miles away.. but you know.. you got to have something to aim for!! lol


----------



## mergirl

BigChaz said:


> Problem solved


I want to see the 'after' pic!


----------



## BigChaz

mergirl said:


> I want to see the 'after' pic!



No you don't, it was messy.


----------



## mergirl

BigChaz said:


> No you don't, it was messy.


you're getting repped!


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> How many points do you need to get your 5th goldie?? I am miles away.. but you know.. you got to have something to aim for!! lol



5200 IIRC.


----------



## mergirl

I have 4971!! what an awkward silly amount to have!!!!! So how many till my next badge of awsomeness?? I am rubbish at math multitasking..
plus i need some rep now please thank you.. for this amount feels uneven!!


----------



## BigChaz

mergirl said:


> I have 4971!! what an awkward silly amount to have!!!!! So how many till my next badge of awsomeness?? I am rubbish at math multitasking..
> plus i need some rep now please thank you.. for this amount feels uneven!!



You dont have 4971, you have 4972.


----------



## tonynyc

Here's toa Great Start of the Wk & reps to be passed for everyone


----------



## mergirl

BigChaz said:


> You dont have 4971, you have 4972.


thank you.. but i have 4975! Which is even better!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

mergirl said:


> thank you.. but i have 4975! Which is even better!!



*dayum woman....i am not even a blip on the map at 2482.........*


----------



## WillSpark

If you're not a blip, I'm a thumbtack sitting several hundred yards away from the map at 491....


----------



## Kazak

ok now, nobody get jealous but I have SEVENTEEN


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> thank you.. but i have 4975! Which is even better!!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *dayum woman....i am not even a blip on the map at 2482.........*





WillSpark said:


> If you're not a blip, I'm a thumbtack sitting several hundred yards away from the map at 491....





Kazak said:


> ok now, nobody get jealous but I have SEVENTEEN



*...and it's KAZAK for the win! um...er...* :blink:


----------



## mergirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dayum woman....i am not even a blip on the map at 2482.........*





WillSpark said:


> If you're not a blip, I'm a thumbtack sitting several hundred yards away from the map at 491....



Here, Have some sympathy rep!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

mergirl said:


> Here, Have some sympathy rep!!



*awwww you are the most awesome...but sadly even though YOU PACK A POWERFUL REP PUNCH, I am over 2500 now...and NO NEW PRETTY CAN.....

could it be 3000?????*


----------



## Kazak

funny thing happened on my way to the thread... I stopped by and checked my rep and was like :doh: "WHAT THE WHAT?!" I had 66 all of a sudden.


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> *...and it's KAZAK for the win! um...er...* :blink:



I won? WoooHoooo! I Won! I Won! I Won! Wud I win? I hope it's a shiny, new, nice, cuddly, FFA!


----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo!!!, my Rep has been ahead of my number-of-posts
for a while now! Thanks Guys!:bow:


----------



## WillSpark

I just realized mer pushed me over the edge to four-candom.


----------



## mergirl

WillSpark said:


> I just realized mer pushed me over the edge to four-candom.


What can i say.. i like to keep things even!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> funny thing happened on my way to the thread... I stopped by and checked my rep and was like :doh: "WHAT THE WHAT?!" I had 66 all of a sudden.


*
don't forget the little people that helped you on your way to the top *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Is this where you sign up for the 4 o'clock free rep give-away?


----------



## imfree

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Is this where you sign up for the 4 o'clock free rep give-away?



Welcome to the Hotel Rephereforya', any time of
year, you can get Rep here!


----------



## BarbBBW

I jjst wanted to say Thank you to Everyone who REPPED my about my mom passing. Thank you guys so much!! You are all the best! I so appreciate having such wonderful people in my life!


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Welcome to the Hotel Rephereforya', any time of
> year, you can get Rep here!



_*I agree - end of the week REP for everyone (I'll rep those that I can) *_


----------



## tinkerbell

I thought I was bad at only 834 - but then I saw the 17 by Kazak


----------



## imfree

'Mon, someone hit me, I'm at 5497 and ready to break 5500!!!:bow:


----------



## imfree

Woo-hooo!!!, WOW!!!, I just got hit by a
massive load of fairy dust!


----------



## BarbBBW

imfree said:


> Woo-hooo!!!, WOW!!!, I just got hit by a
> massive load of fairy dust!



For my adorable friend Edgar, I sent you a "LOVE DUST" Rep


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> For my adorable friend Edgar, I sent you a "LOVE DUST" Rep



Thanks for the Rep, Sweetie. Hahaha!!!, now look who's
calling me "adorable", Adorable! I guess you can tell I'm
glad to see you back!:smitten::bow:


----------



## washburn

hahahahahaaaa


----------



## Paquito

I think that since Santaclear has TWO badges now, he should flex his new abilities by repping all of us.

Purely in the name of science of course. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

free2beme04 said:


> I think that since Santaclear has TWO badges now, he should flex his new abilities by repping all of us.
> 
> Purely in the name of science of course. :happy:


*
I AGREE WHOLE HEARTEDLY!!!! smart one you are! *


----------



## washburn

Cthulhu rep??


----------



## washburn

wow lotsa cthulhu followers here, thank you kindly:bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I am again whining about trying to GIVE rep. Please explain to me what is up with this. Before my brief hiatus, I could rep 5-6 people a day. So, I came back yesterday and it let me rep......3 people. Then it said I had given out too much in the last 24 hours, blah, blah. So tonight, over 24 hours later, I rep 1 person and when I went to rep a second person I was informed I had repped too many people in the last 24 hours. So....I guess the system just does whatever it feels like and there are no rules???????


----------



## Horseman

Color me clueless. I didn't even know what "rep" was.

Thanks to those who have given me some. I need to pay more attention and also return the favor. :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I am again whining about trying to GIVE rep. Please explain to me what is up with this. Before my brief hiatus, I could rep 5-6 people a day. So, I came back yesterday and it let me rep......3 people. Then it said I had given out too much in the last 24 hours, blah, blah. So tonight, over 24 hours later, I rep 1 person and when I went to rep a second person I was informed I had repped too many people in the last 24 hours. So....I guess the system just does whatever it feels like and there are no rules???????



*welcome back DR P...missed you...and thought of you often...having just re-watched fight club and read/ watched CHOKE..... 

on your suggestions*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I really, Really, REALLY wish we could see the last twenty-five people we gave Rep to! It annoys the living stew out of me when I get that "You must spread Rep around before you can give it to XXX again". :doh:
It's especially galling when I can't even remember what I gave the rep for!  Aaaargh! *


----------



## comaseason

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I really, Really, REALLY wish we could see the last twenty-five people we gave Rep to! It annoys the living stew out of me when I get that "You must spread Rep around before you can give it to XXX again". :doh:
> It's especially galling when I can't even remember what I gave the rep for!  Aaaargh! *



I agree. What, I'm just supposed to remember? That's likely to happen.


----------



## Tad

Then there is the ever-embarrassing "You can't give rep to the same post twice." :doh: Yes, I have the memory span of a goldfish.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> Then there is the ever-embarrassing "You can't give rep to the same post twice." :doh: Yes, I have the memory span of a goldfish.



*Really? I've never seen that one; learn something rep worthy every day. HAHAHAHA! *.


----------



## washburn

http://www.newrafael.com/sites/rgb/ epileptics be warned, dont click on this! or just close your eyes so you can hear the absolutely rad 8 bit beats.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> 'Mon, someone hit me, I'm at 5497 and ready to break 5500!!!:bow:



Thanks for that kind Rep today, Ma'me.:bow:
Sorry I can't Rep you back yet.


----------



## tonynyc

It's Friday- we've all survived another end of the week - with the weekend to look forward to. Time to spread that "Weekend Rep" :happy:


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> It's Friday- we've all survived another end of the week - with the weekend to look forward to. Time to spread that "Weekend Rep" :happy:


Tony .. i only ever rep you for Mr T pics and 'GIFS'... sorry.. 
Actually, i don't think you post enough pics and Gifs full stop!!! You should get on that.. hehe..
btw..i actually have to spread it around before i rep you again anyway! goshdarnit!


----------



## mergirl

Oh.. also.. i think i may be very near to my 5th can. I would like to have at LEAST as much rep as Exile in thighville.. then i can rest.


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> Tony .. i only ever rep you for Mr T pics and 'GIFS'... sorry..
> Actually, i don't think you post enough pics and Gifs full stop!!! You should get on that.. hehe..
> btw..i actually have to spread it around before i rep you again anyway! goshdarnit!



 No Blahhing Rep!!!! 

Well MerGirl: :wubu: :happy:
I've called in a consultant - Joe Pesci- he's not Happy. Not quite as tough as the famed Mr. T and possible half his size-but, just as dangeerous...







*
MerGirl: 
I'm no Blahhing Mr. T - Tony wants his Rep Now
*


----------



## Melian

I lol'd at this. Hard. Maybe you will, too.


----------



## mergirl

Ok. Thanks everyone.. i now have 5 gold rep cans.. so am asking for no more rep, as i now have the same amount as 'exile in thighville'. Really, i only ever dreamed i could achieve this wonder. Fuck my degree. Fuck love. 15 Cans is my heroin! Cheers GEF for pushing me over the edge the other day! 
I always wondered why Melian didnt have any goldies yet... then i saw the above excuse for humour.. now i see.. 





Melian..i love the labcoat off you really!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> I always wondered why Melian didnt have any goldies yet... then i saw the above excuse for humour.. now i see..



I don't care what you say, that bird is fucking funny 

:kiss2:


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> I don't care what you say, that bird is fucking funny
> 
> :kiss2:


I find him very rude! Imagine warming his feets in someones macaronis!!!!! FOR SHAME!!!!


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> I find him very rude! Imagine warming his feets in someones macaronis!!!!! FOR SHAME!!!!



See...the part that really makes me laugh is the thought that "birds have a cloaca and no bowel control."

Then I picture someone eating the tainted macaroni.


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> See...the part that really makes me laugh is the thought that "birds have a cloaca and no bowel control."
> 
> Then I picture someone eating the tainted macaroni.


yeah, that is pretty funny. You might come back to your macaroni and would be eating it thinking that maby there was added herbs or something in it.. and the bird would be sitting snickering in the corner with warm macaroni feet as you ate his diseased shit!
haha.. makes me want to be a bird just so i could get away with something like that!!


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> yeah, that is pretty funny. You might come back to your macaroni and would be eating it thinking that maby there was added herbs or something in it.. and the bird would be sitting snickering in the corner with warm macaroni feet as you ate his diseased shit!
> haha.. makes me want to be a bird just so i could get away with something like that!!



Oh no....look out, GD! Those aren't herbs!

(ok, this is the last bird-related thing I am going to post for today, but if you want to see a large, green bird raping a British man, watch this video for at least one minute: bird rapes Brit )


----------



## Dmitra

Melian said:


> I lol'd at this. Hard. Maybe you will, too.




I can already hear the sneaky parrot-type laughter from tonight's impending mac and cheese nightmare. Oh noes!

I lovez birds but they can be wicked strange, mmhmm. Off to watch avian aggression. *snicker*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> I lol'd at this. Hard. Maybe you will, too.



Tell me this bird's name is Harvey and I will try to remember to come back and rep you...again


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tell me this bird's name is Harvey and I will try to remember to come back and rep you...again



I'm curious why Harvey??? You must have some really great story here :happy:


----------



## Melian

tonynyc said:


> I'm curious why Harvey??? You must have some really great story here :happy:



Harvey Birdman? Heh....that's the best explanation I've got.

That video paid off, didn't it?  My husband wants one of the birds.


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> Oh no....look out, GD! Those aren't herbs!
> 
> (ok, this is the last bird-related thing I am going to post for today, but if you want to see a large, green bird raping a British man, watch this video for at least one minute: bird rapes Brit )


hahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. OMG!!! hhhhahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
The parrots face was the best. I also liked the fact they just let it happen..for longer than was comfortable!! hahaha.
Rare parrots need to learn that no means no!!!


----------



## comaseason

mergirl said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. OMG!!! hhhhahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> The parrots face was the best. I also liked the fact they just let it happen..for longer than was comfortable!! hahaha.
> Rare parrots need to learn that no means no!!!



I saw this on Rachael Maddow's show and laughed so hard I cried. I loved the way the bird would slap either side of the dude's head. And is it just me or did the bird totally look like he was smiling? And having Stephen Fry narrate was just icing on the cake.

Ahhh love it... ::tear::


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Oh no....look out, GD! Those aren't herbs!
> 
> (ok, this is the last bird-related thing I am going to post for today, but if you want to see a large, green bird raping a British man, watch this video for at least one minute: bird rapes Brit )



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

OMG! That should have come with a "Choking Hazard: Do not watch while in the midst of eating or drinking!!" warning! I nearly choked on my cran juice I was laughing so hard. Now I have to go to the bathroom!*


----------



## comaseason

free2beme04 said:


> I think that since Santaclear has TWO badges now, he should flex his new abilities by repping all of us.
> 
> Purely in the name of science of course. :happy:



As a recent recipient I can tell you that the the green can icon in the rep list has been replaced with a tiny roasted turkey. It's muy impressivo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> I'm curious why Harvey??? You must have some really great story here :happy:



My sister had a bird like that many years ago. It's name was Harvey. 

Harvey died when her cruel ex-boyfriend got mad at her, poured water on the bird and put it outside on a very cold night while she was out working.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My sister had a bird like that many years ago. It's name was Harvey.
> 
> Harvey died when her cruel ex-boyfriend got mad at her, poured water on the bird and put it outside on a very cold night while she was out working.



 such a sad story poor Harvey  how horrible no poor innocent animal deserve that. I'll send some special Rep just for you in Honor of Harvey ok


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> such a sad story poor Harvey  how horrible no poor innocent animal deserve that. I'll send some special Rep just for you in Honor of Harvey ok



Thank you Tony


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you Tony



Also sent Harvey-rep.

How the hell someone could do that to a defenseless little bird is unimaginable. I almost want to track down that asshole, soak him with liquid nitrogen and smash him with a bat.....


----------



## Kazak

comaseason said:


> As a recent recipient I can tell you that the the green can icon in the rep list has been replaced with a tiny roasted turkey. It's muy impressivo.



what would be muy (thai) impssivo is if the turkey was full size & edible.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Since this the thread where you post funny pictures hoping for rep points, here's my contribution:


----------



## Tad

When I got sent this pic I knew I had to post it at Dimensions.....but where? Then buffetbelly said "....this the thread where you post funny pictures hoping for rep points" and it all fell into place  

View attachment mcdonalds-hits-africa.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> . I almost want to track down that asshole, soak him with liquid nitrogen and smash him with a bat.....



That would be so cool!! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> Also sent Harvey-rep.
> 
> How the hell someone could do that to a defenseless little bird is unimaginable. I almost want to track down that asshole, soak him with liquid nitrogen and smash him with a bat.....



Thank you 

It happened a long time ago.....that guy was an asshole and she dumped him. 
Just always think of that bird and my sister whenever I see a bird like that.


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> That would be so cool!! :wubu:



Cooler than the beloved Mr. T


----------



## comaseason

nuthin is cooler than Mr. T.... except maybe this...


----------



## tonynyc

comaseason said:


> nuthin is cooler than Mr. T.... except maybe this...



LOL that is too funny that kid clearly has ABS of Steel :happy:

End of the week reps for all ( or as much as the system will allow me) :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*ROTFLMAO! 
Dammit Coma, you owe me a tall caramel machiato !!!*


----------



## comaseason

OneWickedAngel said:


> *ROTFLMAO!
> Dammit Coma, you owe me a tall caramel machiato !!!*



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - My fiendish plan to destroy all starbucks beverages is working!!!!!


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> Cooler than the beloved Mr. T


Of course not!!! There there((((((((hugs))))))))))... nothing will be cooler than Mr T punching a shark!!! NOTHING!! NOT NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Tanuki

mergirl said:


> Of course not!!! There there((((((((hugs))))))))))... nothing will be cooler than Mr T punching a shark!!! NOTHING!! NOT NEVER!!!!!!



Unless the shark had a monocle.... AND Mr. T had one too... and were old timey boxing! handle bar mustaches too o.o!


----------



## tonynyc

T-Bear said:


> Unless the shark had a monocle.... AND Mr. T had one too... and were old timey boxing! handle bar mustaches too o.o!



I think in a Classic "John Sullivan" Smackdown - Mr. T would still knock out that Handle Bar Mustache,Monocle Wearing Shark :happy:







*Our Brightest Academics Don't Stand a Chance* 













*"The Count" wouldn't fare much better either*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DAMN!!! Why can't I give Tony "Mr.T rep?!?!?" if you may, kind people, hit up Tony with some Mr. T rep on my behalf.


----------



## mergirl

T-Bear said:


> Unless the shark had a monocle.... AND Mr. T had one too... and were old timey boxing! handle bar mustaches too o.o!


OMG yes.. that would be very cool! :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DAMN!!! Why can't I give Tony "Mr.T rep?!?!?" if you may, kind people, hit up Tony with some Mr. T rep on my behalf.


Done and done!!


----------



## KuroBara

Ok, I've had no rep since May!!! :sad: I can't believe that! I'm soooooo lovable!! So this is my attempt to pull at your heart strings!! I have no friends here in South Korea, and can't find decent ribs! I teach elementary children, and they really DO smell FEAR!! I am surrounded by skinny Asian chicks and the guys who love them and who constantly degrade fat chicks! People RUB me to see if my color comes off!! I need support, I need love, I ned REP!!


----------



## tonynyc

KuroBara said:


> Ok, I've had no rep since May!!! :sad: I can't believe that! I'm soooooo lovable!! So this is my attempt to pull at your heart strings!! I have no friends here in South Korea, and can't find decent ribs! I teach elementary children, and they really DO smell FEAR!! I am surrounded by skinny Asian chicks and the guys who love them and who constantly degrade fat chicks! People RUB me to see if my color comes off!! I need support, I need love, I ned REP!!



*Looks like u need a care pakage rep*


----------



## Santaclear

KuroBara said:


> Ok, I've had no rep since May!!! :sad: I can't believe that! I'm soooooo lovable!! So this is my attempt to pull at your heart strings!! I have no friends here in South Korea, and can't find decent ribs! I teach elementary children, and they really DO smell FEAR!! I am surrounded by skinny Asian chicks and the guys who love them and who constantly degrade fat chicks! People RUB me to see if my color comes off!! I need support, I need love, I ned REP!!



Excellent post, Kuro!


----------



## Tad

KuroBara said:


> Ok, I've had no rep since May!!! :sad: I can't believe that! I'm soooooo lovable!! So this is my attempt to pull at your heart strings!! I have no friends here in South Korea, and can't find decent ribs! I teach elementary children, and they really DO smell FEAR!! I am surrounded by skinny Asian chicks and the guys who love them and who constantly degrade fat chicks! People RUB me to see if my color comes off!! I need support, I need love, I ned REP!!



Now that is a masterful plea for rep! I can't give any more out at the moment, but when I can I'll be back to donate to the cause.


----------



## escapist

Hey I have a belly, REP ME! :happy: :blush:

OH WOOT! This is my 600th POST!


----------



## mergirl

Tad said:


> Now that is a masterful plea for rep! I can't give any more out at the moment, but when I can I'll be back to donate to the cause.


Indeed. I feel for it this morning!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Veni, vidi, rep-i!


----------



## SanDiega

how much rep do you need to have two bars?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Hey I have a belly, REP ME! :happy: :blush:
> 
> OH WOOT! This is my 600th POST!



Postwhore


----------



## rollhandler

SanDiega said:


> how much rep do you need to have two bars?



What is the reputation system for?
The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges. 

Rollhandler


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KuroBara said:


> Ok, I've had no rep since May!!! :sad: I can't believe that! I'm soooooo lovable!! So this is my attempt to pull at your heart strings!! I have no friends here in South Korea, and can't find decent ribs! I teach elementary children, and they really DO smell FEAR!! I am surrounded by skinny Asian chicks and the guys who love them and who constantly degrade fat chicks! People RUB me to see if my color comes off!! I need support, I need love, I ned REP!!



*Some "DAYUM YOU DO NEED REP!!!" Rep given! lol*



rollhandler said:


> What is the reputation system for?
> The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.
> 
> Rollhandler




*FINALLY a concise explanation of Rep, GO ROLLHANDLER!!!! I'd rep you, but I've I've already given you some and you know what that means... *


----------



## Paquito

cmon people, 3 more points and I get a new label!


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> cmon people, 3 more points and I get a new label!



Repping for the cause ..... to 3 more points and beyond


----------



## tonynyc

escapist said:


> Hey I have a belly, REP ME! :happy: :blush:
> 
> OH WOOT! This is my 600th POST!



*600* rep has a nice ring ...

Heck it's mid-week - so Mid Week rep for all as much as the system allows...
( will get to as many as I can tommorrow)


----------



## WillSpark

I haven't been paying attention, but somewhere along the line I hit four cans and the 500 club. Thanks peeps!


----------



## Melian

rollhandler said:


> What is the reputation system for?
> .... The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.



I have yet to receive hate-rep....but kind of want some.


----------



## mergirl

done and done! 

View attachment funny-cats-a10.jpg


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> done and done!



How did you know????


----------



## KuroBara

Thank you to everyone who heard my plea and responded!! :wubu: I really appreciate this place. When I read about "fat battle-axes" on my foreign teachers' forum, I know I can come here for a love boost, directly or by proxy. Even when there are diagreements, it still feels like family. Blissfully disfunctional.:happy:


----------



## mergirl

You know the Nirvana song "rape me"??- Every time i read this thread my head sings "rep me" to that tune... Thanks for messing me up thread!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> You know the Nirvana song "rape me"??- Every time i read this thread my head sings "rep me" to that tune... Thanks for messing me up thread!!!!!!!




Dude....ME TOO!!!!!!! I've actually sang to my self "rep meeeee, rep me my friend" lol.


----------



## mergirl

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Dude....ME TOO!!!!!!! I've actually sang to my self "rep meeeee, rep me my friend" lol.


hahahaha....yes i do this too. Glad to know there is someone else just as mentally ill in a musical way as me out there!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> hahahaha....yes i do this too. Glad to know there is someone else just as mentally ill in a musical way as me out there!!



lol. This is a little off topic, but kinda on topic..since you brough up musical mental illness...lol. In high school...say about 17 years old I could come out in song over any word anyone said. I was always singing and people were always amazed that I was so muscially resourceful, lo


----------



## mergirl

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol. This is a little off topic, but kinda on topic..since you brough up musical mental illness...lol. In high school...say about 17 years old I could come out in song over any word anyone said. I was always singing and people were always amazed that I was so muscially resourceful, lo


I had no choice BUT to rep you for that. .... 
Am i the only one..woooaahhh? Am i the only one??????


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> I had no choice BUT to rep you for that. ....
> Am i the only one..woooaahhh? Am i the only one??????



I had to rep that too, love that sort of thing!


----------



## Leesa

I have not received any rep since dinosaurs roamed the planet.


----------



## tonynyc

Leesa said:


> I have not received any rep since dinosaurs roamed the planet.



I think a " Mid Week - Pick Me Up Rep" is in order for everyone" :happy:


----------



## warwagon86

I DONT KNOW HOW TO REP!

does that classify as a rep whine??


----------



## HDANGEL15

Leesa said:


> I have not received any rep since dinosaurs roamed the planet.


*
Leesa I am in the same boat as you..so gonna hand you some!!!!*


----------



## Horseman

warwagon86 said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW TO REP!
> 
> does that classify as a rep whine??




Looks like you figured it out. :bow:


----------



## Shosh

Mate I have shown me guts hanging out, I have shown me boobs, pony up the rep people.:kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

So close to having 800 points... be a deary and push me toward it


----------



## tinkerbell

Ninja Glutton said:


> So close to having 800 points... be a deary and push me toward it



Repped ya!


----------



## Mathias

I forgot all about this thread! :doh:


----------



## chicken legs

Thanks For the Wicked rep....**cough**


----------



## mergirl

Hmm.. when do you get your 6th gold can?? At about 6000??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. when do you get your 6th gold can?? At about 6000??




Every 800 points. You get a star at 8000


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Every 800 points. You get a star at 8000


Oh i have a way to go.. when i have as many cans as Conrad.. then my work here is done!!  lmao


----------



## escapist

WOW I'm about to hit 800 Rep  Thanks everybody keep on Rep'n


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Who's gonna give me some foodee rep? lol. I just had 6 cups instant mashed potatoes with butter...mmmmmmmm.

Ok if not foodee rep.....how about hmmmm. I'll tell you an idea I have for a story....it's about 2 girls, just out of high school..it's summer, and they take a road trip together....stopping now and then to eat and refuel and eventually they start to fall in love with eachother. So lesbian, feeding, roadtrip porn stories....does that get me some? lol


----------



## mergirl

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Who's gonna give me some foodee rep? lol. I just had 6 cups instant mashed potatoes with butter...mmmmmmmm.
> 
> Ok if not foodee rep.....how about hmmmm. I'll tell you an idea I have for a story....it's about 2 girls, just out of high school..it's summer, and they take a road trip together....stopping now and then to eat and refuel and eventually they start to fall in love with eachother. So lesbian, feeding, roadtrip porn stories....does that get me some? lol


Alas i repped you already for something less rep worthy than what you are describing. Now, are the girls eating mashed potatoes and are they wearing glasses? Does the mashed potato eating turn into a mashed up food fight? Do they meet a rugged furry (either fox or badger) who pretends to eat them and poop them out in a kinna Vore scat furry feeding frenzy??
If not, ye shall never get MY rep!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> Alas i repped you already for something less rep worthy than what you are describing. Now, are the girls eating mashed potatoes and are they wearing glasses? Does the mashed potato eating turn into a mashed up food fight? Do they meet a rugged furry (either fox or badger) who pretends to eat them and poop them out in a kinna Vore scat furry feeding frenzy??
> If not, ye shall never get MY rep!!!




lol.....I will never ever write a story that has scat in it, lol. ewwwww. poop


----------



## mergirl

well you can go get your rep elsewhere. 
Its not real poop.. its humans dressed as animals pretending to be poop! Totally different!!
lmao


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> well you can go get your rep elsewhere.
> Its not real poop.. its humans dressed as animals pretending to be poop! Totally different!!
> lmao



Dare I ask, will there be worms and birds as welllll? :wubu:

*crosses fingers*


----------



## mergirl

Ahh but of course.. there MUST be!!! If not..then it is just not sex! Not what i know of the word anyway!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HAHAHAHAHA! 

"Lesbian, feeding, roadtrip porn stories" (sans scat, worms and birds) Rep!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> "Lesbian, feeding, roadtrip porn stories" (sans scat, worms and birds) Rep!



woot woot. I'm serious. Been contemplating a story for a couple of weeks now. Would it go to the library of the GLBQ board? hmmm


----------



## Emma

I never whine for rep so i'm going to do so now. 

I think I should get rep for breaking my diet with pie.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CurvyEm said:


> I never whine for rep so i'm going to do so now.
> 
> I think I should get rep for breaking my diet with pie.



hahahahaha! Did you break the 2 stones?


----------



## Melian

CurvyEm said:


> I never whine for rep so i'm going to do so now.
> 
> I think I should get rep for breaking my diet with pie.



You are so repped.


----------



## tonynyc

CurvyEm said:


> I never whine for rep so i'm going to do so now.
> 
> I think I should get rep for breaking my diet with pie.



*What kind of pie?- this is an all important food rep type of question... 

Was it a Fruit Pie?
Banana Creme Pie?
*


----------



## chicken legs

tonynyc said:


> *What kind of pie?- this is an all important food rep type of question...
> 
> Was it a Fruit Pie?
> Banana Creme Pie?
> *



mmmmmmmmmmmmm...Banana Cream Pie:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I love fried pies.


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love fried pies.



*Tell us more about the "Fried Pies" what flavors do they come in?
What flavors have you tried?
*








*And since it's Friday - Pie Rep for Everyone* :happy:

*or as many "Slices" of " Fried Pie Rep" that the system allows me to pass out*


----------



## comaseason

mmmmm pie.


----------



## chicken legs

tonynyc said:


> *Tell us more about the "Fried Pies" what flavors do they come in?
> What flavors have you tried?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And since it's Friday - Pie Rep for Everyone* :happy:
> 
> *or as many "Slices" of " Fried Pie Rep" that the system allows me to pass out*



I would love a slice of Fried Gold.:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ever tried a fried chocolate pie? Yum......


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ever tried a fried chocolate pie? Yum......




What was it like Greenie-and do you put any topping on the Pie?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> What was it like Greenie-and do you put any topping on the Pie?



It was a pie like this one.....but filled with chocolate pudding....:wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

LOL I havent seen those in years...my Bro was totally addicted to chocolate pudding pies.


----------



## mergirl

Yay!! I have as many cans as Conrad. My work here is done! 
So when does the star happen? 
Think i might just draw a wee star on my screen... yeah..


----------



## comaseason

When I want to see stars I just squeeze my eyes shut as hard as I can for a really long time. Then it's like a friggin planetarium.


----------



## tonynyc

Wow no one has posted anything in over a week - I guess everyone must be on a REP Holiday


----------



## chicken legs

Well, feel free to rep me


----------



## mergirl

chicken legs said:


> Well, feel free to rep me


You need to say something clever or funny first!! 
tee hee!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I posted a really rude post last night, that was bursting to come out. I truly don't regret it, however Ive unexpectedly received a TON of rep for it. I just know that at some point my post will be whisked off (hopefully not before the intended recipient sees it) and all that lovely rep will disappear  . 

So... rep for anyone that feels like repping me, to make up for all the rep Im about to lose!


----------



## mergirl

Ruby Ripples said:


> I posted a really rude post last night, that was bursting to come out. I truly don't regret it, however Ive unexpectedly received a TON of rep for it. I just know that at some point my post will be whisked off (hopefully not before the intended recipient sees it) and all that lovely rep will disappear  .
> 
> So... rep for anyone that feels like repping me, to make up for all the rep Im about to lose!


erm.. ok i am an eejit! I just repped you for the very post you were talking about.. 
Fingers crossed it stays!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mergirl said:


> erm.. ok i am an eejit! I just repped you for the very post you were talking about..
> Fingers crossed it stays!



lmao you numpty! Well, when it gets yanked, my rep from you will disappear, so you'll be able to rep me here again 

And thanks for the rep on it anyway!:happy:


----------



## mergirl

Well thats just a win/win situation!!


----------



## WillSpark

Ruby Ripples said:


> I posted a really rude post last night, that was bursting to come out. I truly don't regret it, however Ive unexpectedly received a TON of rep for it. I just know that at some point my post will be whisked off (hopefully not before the intended recipient sees it) and all that lovely rep will disappear  .
> 
> So... rep for anyone that feels like repping me, to make up for all the rep Im about to lose!



I've had this happen too. Definitely giving you rep for the best kind of post; Ones that just need to be said.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

WillSpark said:


> I've had this happen too. Definitely giving you rep for the best kind of post; Ones that just need to be said.



Aw thankyou kindly, repped for your rep!


----------



## escapist

I'm a Ninja Dammit! Rep me! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1325291&postcount=20


----------



## tonynyc

escapist said:


> I'm a Ninja Dammit! Rep me!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1325291&postcount=20



That would be a Deadliest Warrior Rep


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> You need to say something clever or funny first!!
> tee hee!!



Would punching something do..... :happy:

Here's a movie clip for you MerGirl....

Not Another Teen Movie- Mr T (Wise Janitor) scene :happy:

*He helps you get your 'Throw' Back*


----------



## tonynyc

It's Thanksgiving week - don't forget to pass the *REP Plate* 
please


----------



## comaseason

Mr. T pities the foo that isn't thankful.


----------



## tonynyc

comaseason said:


> Mr. T pities the foo that isn't thankful.



Wow Two Mr. T postings & a picture in one thread... I know a wonderful "Shark punching" Dimmer (across the Altantic) who is going to a WEE bit :happy: :happy: :happy: to see all of this


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> Would punching something do..... :happy:
> 
> Here's a movie clip for you MerGirl....
> 
> Not Another Teen Movie- Mr T (Wise Janitor) scene :happy:
> 
> *He helps you get your 'Throw' Back*


yes! it would do.. but i have to spread it around.. i'm all out of shark punching rep!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Still need a few more to get to 800. Help a buddy out haha.


----------



## tonynyc

Ninja Glutton said:


> Still need a few more to get to 800. Help a buddy out haha.



*G*lutton:something great about having this as part of a nickname and celebrating *T*hanksgiving :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> yes! it would do.. but i have to spread it around.. i'm all out of shark punching rep!!!



*M*erGirl: you have quick healing & cursing power ... :bow: You can flat out curse out any f- bumbag wearing shark or label


----------



## Melian

I spent all my Thanksgiving rep - hope some people are satisfied. Hehe.

And then I found this:






It reminds me of how I mark exams


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I spent all my Thanksgiving rep - hope some people are satisfied. Hehe.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> It reminds me of how I mark exams



Dammit, I can't REP you, but HAHAHAHA anyway! Yeah, that would be about my speed as a response also. Too cute!


----------



## mergirl

REPREP!REP?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't been around the rep board for a while, I've been absent of dimensions for quite a while actually. 

Let's see . . . where do I start repping first.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't been around the rep board for a while, I've been absent of dimensions for quite a while actually.
> 
> Let's see . . . where do I start repping first.



We've noticed! And just where have you been hiding young man?! You can't leave us without a trademark smile for so long, seriously!

As for the where, dude if ya gotta ask ..... lol




(but you can start here.)


----------



## chicken legs

OWA, your Avatar and User Title tickle me like Pulp Fiction:happy:



LOL...you get tickle me rep


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> OWA, your Avatar and User Title tickle me like Pulp Fiction:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...you get tickle me rep



:bow:Thanks CL, as long as you don't give me Tickle Me Elmo, it's all good!


----------



## Paquito

'Tis the season to be jolly with rep. So start with me! I think some -poor-guy-didn't-have-a-laptop-for-three-weeks-because-Dell-is-incompetent-and-probably-missed-some-great-Dims-action rep would go great right about...now.


----------



## comaseason

And now I give you....

Dell Laptop Afire


----------



## tonynyc

comaseason said:


> And now I give you....
> 
> Dell Laptop Afire








*I have a feeling that the Dell Dude would approve* :happy:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> 'Tis the season to be jolly with rep. So start with me! I think some -poor-guy-didn't-have-a-laptop-for-three-weeks-because-Dell-is-incompetent-and-probably-missed-some-great-Dims-action rep would go great right about...now.


You are repped!! I'm surprised you dont have two stars and a hat and balloon by now. Think you need to start wearing the worm costume!!..


----------



## comaseason

I saw this when I googled rep and thought it was kinda funny:


----------



## mergirl

i suspect...i only need another 100 points to get another golidie maby even less??!!.. i dont know why this matters..hmmm.. I know people here with a star who are dicks.. and people with a few cans who i think are briliant...
i'm not sure i belive in the rep santa god no mair!!  waaaah
Still..though.. i want another can!!! ffs!! can me!!


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> i suspect...i only need another 100 points to get another golidie maby even less??!!.. i dont know why this matters..hmmm.. I know people here with a star who are dicks.. and people with a few cans who i think are briliant...
> i'm not sure i belive in the rep santa god no mair!!  waaaah
> Still..though.. i want another can!!! ffs!! can me!!




I repped you elsewhere, but it was sad-rep. Hopefully, someone else gave you more upbeat rep and canned you...or...touched your can...or something


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> I repped you elsewhere, but it was sad-rep. Hopefully, someone else gave you more upbeat rep and canned you...or...touched your can...or something


yes.. thank you for my sad rep.. i felt better when you repped me, so i felt like a cheating scoundrel!! haha.. yeah! i need some upbeat zippity doo dah mary poppins rep!!


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> yes.. thank you for my sad rep.. i felt better when you repped me, so i felt like a cheating scoundrel!! haha.. yeah! i need some upbeat zippity doo dah mary poppins rep!!



*S*ad MerGirl:  I hope your not in a shark punching mood  - you might knock the shit out of Mary Poppins real _Super-Cali-Fragil-istic-espi-ali-docious quick_ and then some... :happy:


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> *S*ad MerGirl:  I hope your not in a shark punching mood  - you might knock the shit out of Mary Poppins real _Super-Cali-Fragil-istic-espi-ali-docious quick_ and then some... :happy:


lmao.. imagine punching mary poppins! I feel that may be up there on the list of things you should never do... though i wish there was an outtake somewhere where it happens.. as now i would like to see it! I for one think mary poppins could kick ass!
ETA-Actually i would like to see a fight between her and super nanny!


----------



## comaseason

mergirl said:


> lmao.. imagine punching mary poppins! I feel that may be up there on the list of things you should never do... though i wish there was an outtake somewhere where it happens.. as now i would like to see it! I for one think mary poppins could kick ass!
> ETA-Actually i would like to see a fight between her and super nanny!



She had to have punched Dick Van Dyke. I mean c'mon, can you imagine doing a movie with him and NOT punching him?


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> She had to have punched Dick Van Dyke. I mean c'mon, can you imagine doing a movie with him and NOT punching him?


i was thinking this. Plus his chin is just so big and protruding i'm not sure you could resist. Plus that Mockney accent!!! oh so bad.. so bad!! "mmaayree po ins up the apples n pears wiv you"


----------



## Melian

I would love to punch Mary Poppins.

Me: What did the five fingers say to the face?

Mary Poppins: ?

Me: SLAP!

And then I might kick her in the box.


----------



## mergirl

I like your style Melian. I can't imagine mary poppins having a 'box'! 
Q. Do you think Mary Poppins' Box is hairy or shaved??


----------



## Melian

Oh, she totally has a beaver.


----------



## mergirl

yes, but trimmed i imagine.


----------



## Melian

No way - wild and untamed.

I can picture that thing gnawing on a birch tree.


----------



## mergirl

Hmm.. but she is so refined and victorian! If she does own an unruly beaver then i am sure she at least pleats the thing!!


----------



## Wagimawr

Melian said:


> I can picture that thing gnawing on a birch tree.



CAN'T UNSEE


----------



## Paquito

Well why do you think her dresses are so ruffled and layered on the bottom? You gotta contain that downtown forest somehow. I think since she's so prim and proper, she has to be unruly somewhere.


----------



## Melian

Wagimawr said:


> CAN'T UNSEE



Tee hee.

Also:


----------



## Tad

Never will I be able to watch that movie the same way again!

Then again, I'm not apt to ever watch it again, so all is good 

(although come to think of it, with her magic, couldn't she snap her fingers and, I don't know, have it macrame itself up neatly or something?)


----------



## tonynyc

Tad said:


> Never will I be able to watch that movie the same way again!
> 
> Then again, I'm not apt to ever watch it again, so all is good
> 
> (although come to think of it, with her magic, couldn't she snap her fingers and, I don't know, have it macrame itself up neatly or something?)



LMAOF: same here .. holy shit...I never had such a great laugh :happy:

I think if Mary Poppins & Dick Van Dyke ever think they would dare lay their filthy hands on SuperNanny ... they have another thing coming... I imagine an Army of FA's would give such _"shark punch"_ to Dick that he would feel like  The Morning After






*Who Shark Punched Dick*  :happy:

* "Dick" err Holiday 'Box Phallic Poppin' Rep to follow *


----------



## mergirl

hahahahahaha.. I love waking up to discussions about marry poppins twat and fights between 'dick' van dyke -(God that would SO be my porn name!!!) and super nanny!!!
I fucking love you guys!!


----------



## mergirl

Oh. I got a gold can for xmas! yay! What a lovely present! Would have prefered a ps3 but whatever.


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> Oh. I got a gold can for xmas! yay! What a lovely present! Would have prefered a ps3 but whatever.



At least the gold can won't overheat and stop working when you install the new firmware.....


----------



## mergirl

Melian said:


> At least the gold can won't overheat and stop working when you install the new firmware.....


Well there is that!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*"...kick her in the box" "...gnawing on a birch tree" "CAN'T UNSEE" " "...macramé" "...porn name!"*


















*What an awesome running gag to greet the day with! I'm going to be snickering all day!*​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> No way - wild and untamed.
> 
> I can picture that thing gnawing on a birch tree.



This turned me on........and I tried to rep you for kicking that twat in the box :bow:



Just a spoonful of sugar all around with me.......


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This turned me on........and I tried to rep you for kicking that twat in the box :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a spoonful of sugar all around with me.......


yeah.. helps the 'medicine' GO DOWN. 
in a most delightful way.
Dirty bitch that she is!


----------



## comaseason

Makes me wonder what else she was carrying around in her "magic carpet bag"....


----------



## Melian

comaseason said:


> Makes me wonder what else she was carrying around in her "magic carpet bag"....



Carpet cleaner, hopefully.....in case the beaver has birch in its teeth.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Or birch beer! Yum, my favorite. Hard to find anymore, though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch_beer

Here's an online store --made form the finest BIRCH OIL! (New catchphrase! New catchphrase!)

http://www.kutztownbottlingworks.com/storehtmls/storebirch.html


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Melian said:


> Carpet cleaner, hopefully.....in case the beaver has birch in its teeth.



No way....we've already determined that she is one dirty bitch...... :smitten: :wubu: :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Jubus everyone!! Can we stop talking about how mary poppins has a hairy dirty twat!!!
Can we start talking about Maria from the sound of music now and her filthy slot?? Once we are finished with Julie Andrews characters we can more on to doris day..


----------



## comaseason

mergirl said:


> Jubus everyone!! Can we stop talking about how mary poppins has a hairy dirty twat!!!
> Can we start talking about Maria from the sound of music now and her filthy slot?? Once we are finished with Julie Andrews characters we can more on to doris day..



So you want to know if the carpet matches the pea green/mustard drapes?

P.S. - Doris Day, total whore.


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> So you want to know if the carpet matches the pea green/mustard drapes?
> 
> P.S. - Doris Day, total whore.


Yes, i would like this info! 
Yeah, i thought she was a whore AND a queer..she just has that ..way about her


----------



## 99Haints

comaseason said:


> Doris Day, total whore.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrVE48wOlSQ


----------



## mergirl

99Haints said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrVE48wOlSQ


aww.. she is Fab!


----------



## mergirl

And she sings love songs about fat guys.. thats also cool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DVStlC-9Hc
but, more importantly..Does she keep her snatch well groomed??


----------



## 99Haints

mergirl said:


> And she sings love songs about fat guys.. thats also cool.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DVStlC-9Hc
> but, more importantly..Does she keep her snatch well groomed??



I'd say waxed and buffed with racing stripes. One of those 1950s "twats of the future".


----------



## mergirl

99Haints said:


> I'd say waxed and buffed with racing stripes. One of those 1950s "twats of the future".


haha.. yes! i think you are right.. 
Hmm what would a 'twat of the future' look like now??
Fiber optic pubes?
Pubes that you can grow and keep trim by clapping your hands.
I seriously feel this is an area of invension that has been unwisely neglected!


----------



## comaseason

mergirl said:


> Pubes that you can grow and keep trim by clapping your hands.
> I seriously feel this is an area of invension that has been unwisely neglected!



So basically if you want to go all in, all you would need to do is go to a concert or a sporting event?


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> So basically if you want to go all in, all you would need to do is go to a concert or a sporting event?


ahh.. yes i hadn't thought that through. Fans everywhere drowning in a sea of pubes brought on by their own adoration. Depending on what concert this was i would say that would be tradgic!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Jubus everyone!! Can we stop talking about how mary poppins has a hairy dirty twat!!!
> Can we start talking about Maria from the sound of music now and her filthy slot?? Once we are finished with Julie Andrews characters we can more on to doris day..



I think you are a dirty beetch too....I give you extra rep if you post pics of your twat for me to view :smitten: :wubu: 



comaseason said:


> P.S. - Doris Day, total whore.



So is my mother....and? What you gonna do about it?


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So is my mother....and? What you gonna do about it?



Well, whores are meant to be banged... so you do the math.


----------



## mergirl

I was googling 'twat' (as i do every day) and this came up..
Who is he and is he a real human? 

View attachment twat.jpg


----------



## comaseason

That is frightening.


----------



## comaseason

This was the first image that came up on my google...


----------



## 99Haints

mergirl said:


> haha.. yes! i think you are right..
> Hmm what would a 'twat of the future' look like now??
> Fiber optic pubes?
> Pubes that you can grow and keep trim by clapping your hands.
> I seriously feel this is an area of invension that has been unwisely neglected!



These are important questions! Fiber optic pubes are likely, but green technology would have to be incorporated, making them either reusable, or entirely retractable. It may have some fancy buzzing and vibrating feature like those PS2 controllers, too, and would hold alot of media. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to get down there and find a Kindle inside. It's a brave new twat.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

99Haints said:


> These are important questions! Fiber optic pubes are likely, but green technology would have to be incorporated, making them either reusable, or entirely retractable. *It may have some fancy buzzing and vibrating feature like those PS2 controllers,* too, and would hold alot of media. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to get down there and find a Kindle inside. It's a brave new twat.



I just imagined the wires crossing and being stuck in "buzz mode" in the midst of an important meeting


----------



## mergirl

99Haints said:


> These are important questions! Fiber optic pubes are likely, but green technology would have to be incorporated, making them either reusable, or entirely retractable. It may have some fancy buzzing and vibrating feature like those PS2 controllers, too, and would hold alot of media. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to get down there and find a Kindle inside. It's a brave new twat.


Indeed. Now, if as coma suggested we are in a situation where our clap activated pube grower makes it so our pubes become like a weeping willow and poke out from the bottom of our dresses/trousers, i feel we must behave in a responsible way towards the planet, like you say. We need to think of ways to recycle these unwanted pubes.
Perhaps, we can make fishing nets out of them to catch dolphin friendly tuna in?
I think the retractable idea is more planet safe.. we must tell the scientists!


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> This was the first image that came up on my google...


Aww see i would rather hug the tiger than scary muscle man! I wonder why a weird tiger saying "Hug plzz" comes up when we type in twat??
ETA-tiger water and terrifying?
EETA-Tiger water and teefs!!


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> I just imagined the wires crossing and being stuck in "buzz mode" in the midst of an important meeting


This would be a fantastic side effect!!!!


----------



## 99Haints

mergirl said:


> Indeed. Now, if as coma suggested we are in a situation where our clap activated pube grower makes it so our pubes become like a weeping willow and poke out from the bottom of our dresses/trousers, i feel we must behave in a responsible way towards the planet, like you say. We need to think of ways to recycle these unwanted pubes.
> Perhaps, we can make fishing nets out of them to catch dolphin friendly tuna in?
> I think the retractable idea is more planet safe.. we must tell the scientists!



The frustrating thing is that we already have some of these resources! We could easily harness the earth friendly technology of Wooly Willy to create our Wooly Wendy, but getting the suits to listen is a whole other challenge.


----------



## WillSpark

I'm not touching this this filthy, dirty, twatty conversation with a long, sticky, pole.


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> I was googling 'twat' (as i do every day) and this came up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he and is he a real human?



*Y*ep he's human ... that's Canadian Bodybuilder , Paul Dillet, and the photo is looks like a Muscle Morph...


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> *Y*ep he's human ... that's Canadian Bodybuilder , Paul Dillet, and the photo is looks like a Muscle Morph...


I was going to say.. he looks Very big. I was pretty sure it was a morph. HU i've only ever seen fat morphing before!!


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> I was going to say.. he looks Very big. I was pretty sure it was a morph. HU i've only ever seen fat morphing before!!



yep there's even Muscle Morphing.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

The last few pages of this thread have taken a highly disturbing, though very amusing, twist.

I liked the waste pubes into fishing nets idea


----------



## mergirl

Boris_the_Spider said:


> The last few pages of this thread have taken a highly disturbing, though very amusing, twist.
> 
> I liked the waste pubes into fishing nets idea


Thats cause us Scottish people think alike!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Talking pubes and about yo mama's twats! Sick bastards!!!!!!




















Hi... my name is Stan... Seasoned greetings to you all... 

Long time no mooch reps... Send 'em my direction mkay? plz, thx, bye


----------



## Melian

OMG...forget Mary Poppins' axe wound...listen to this goat.

Goat yells like a man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had two of my wisdom teeth out yesterday. What does that get me.... besides teeth in a baggie?


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had two of my wisdom teeth out yesterday. What does that get me.... besides teeth in a baggie?



Well one would hope it gets you vicodin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> Well one would hope it gets you vicodin.



Indeed- it did. Also got me a the day off from work  

I also think people should rep you for this spiffy comeback rather than me.....I shall console myself with drugs instead


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had two of my wisdom teeth out yesterday. What does that get me.... besides teeth in a baggie?



*Wisdom rep you! (when the system lets me)* I hope you are feeling better today Greenie- having wisdom teeth pulled was the worst for me. Big roots- the teeth would not budge and the Dentist had Bear Claws for hands. I hope you coldcocked this Dentist after the procedure...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Wisdom rep you! (when the system lets me)* I hope you are feeling better today Greenie- having wisdom teeth pulled was the worst for me. Big roots- the teeth would not budge and the Dentist had Bear Claws for hands. I hope you coldcocked this Dentist after the procedure...



Lol, I have Betty do my "cold cocking" for me....though the dentist was cute...however, he is married to a girl I knew all the way back in grade/high school. Nice couple 
Surprisingly, he got me really numb, I had taken a valium before the procedure (so my teenage daughter had to drive me there in a beginning snowstorm- interesting experience for us both  ). It all went quicker/easier than I had expected really. The top one pulled right out....the lower one wasn't fully erupted so he had to drill it into pieces before he "dug" it out. I just saw the smoke from the drill but didn't feel much besides a little pressure.


It was all quite easy for me after the experience of birth and emergency c-section with twins...... 

Thank you Tony


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had two of my wisdom teeth out yesterday. What does that get me.... besides teeth in a baggie?



All you get from having your wisdom teeth removed is that your mouth smarts for a while...


*dadoom - pish*


(It had to be said...)

I know exactly the feeling GEF! I had my bottom two wisdom teeth removed many years ago. Luckily, my dentist totally conked me out so I didn't really feel that much but my mouth was sore for a while. It was the best thing I ever did... I haven't had a major tooth ache since.


----------



## daddyoh70

Good one Stan. I had all 4 of mine pulled when I was 19. Took the "put me under for this" route. My cheeks were swollen for a couple days, but definitely a good decision all the way around.

P.S. Stan, glad to see you're raising Junior right. I totally approve of her choice on the decal decision. :bow:


----------



## comaseason

I had all 4 of mine out a few years back. They gave me the gas and knocked me out. 

It was awesome. 

I wish I had them removed one at a time. 

I actually had fun. When the gas kicked in I lied to the assistant and told her I skied (I don't), I ate pudding, I called all my friends and left them voicemails that they still have to this day, I got to wear this really ridiculous headpiece that kept little ice packs on either side of my face... ahhh good times.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> Good one Stan. I had all 4 of mine pulled when I was 19. Took the "put me under for this" route. My cheeks were swollen for a couple days, but definitely a good decision all the way around.
> 
> P.S. Stan, glad to see you're raising Junior right. I totally approve of her choice on the decal decision. :bow:





comaseason said:


> I had all 4 of mine out a few years back. They gave me the gas and knocked me out.
> 
> It was awesome.
> 
> I wish I had them removed one at a time.
> 
> I actually had fun. When the gas kicked in I lied to the assistant and told her I skied (I don't), I ate pudding, I called all my friends and left them voicemails that they still have to this day, I got to wear this really ridiculous headpiece that kept little ice packs on either side of my face... ahhh good times.



My oldest daughter did the knocked out and all four taken at once thing, as well. She swelled up like a chipmunk. 

I never swelled....no baloney. The dentist gave me respidol (?) for inflammation....but it never even tried to swell up. No ice....nothing. 
I had to go back and get it all re-checked and a suture removed today....the dentist said I look really good....and seemed surprised....he spoke as if he expected to see me looking swollen/bruised. 

Sometimes.....I just get lucky, methinks. 

OR...perhaps....since I was awake....they took better care to go easy? Who knows.....


----------



## bigbri

May God, or the forces of kindness, bless you all. I had major dental work done two years ago and can commiserate with your stories. Thankfully I can say that my last three check-ups have been great and my dentist is as thrilled as I am with the ultimate results. Wishing you all good things to come.


----------



## daddyoh70

Shameless end of the year rep whoring here. If anyone has any left over rep, roll over rep or just any rep. I'm trying to hit the new year with 5-5-5. (5 dark green, 5 light green and 5 gold cans). Any rep will be reciprocated. And just so it won't seem like I"m getting rep for nothing, I will do my best Wilford Brimley impression.... here goes


----------



## Paquito

daddyoh70 said:


> Shameless end of the year rep whoring here. If anyone has any left over rep, roll over rep or just any rep. I'm trying to hit the new year with 5-5-5. (5 dark green, 5 light green and 5 gold cans). Any rep will be reciprocated. And just so it won't seem like I"m getting rep for nothing, I will do my best Wilford Brimley impression.... here goes




Will we also receive diabetes testing supplies?


----------



## daddyoh70

free2beme04 said:


> Will we also receive diabetes testing supplies?



Don't you mean "Diabeetis?" 
Diabeetis!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Don't you mean "Diabeetis?"
> Diabeetis!



*You deserve a hearty bowl of "Oatmeal Rep" to start off your 2010* :happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> *You deserve a hearty bowl of "Oatmeal Rep" to start off your 2010* :happy:



that actually looks really good. I'm soo hungry right now!


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> that actually looks really good. I'm soo hungry right now!



*I*t sure does... the perfect post-workout and comfort meal :happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

I ended up having oatmeal, but didn't put in a banana. Just some cinnamon and brown sugar. yum!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've never had oatmeal with a banana in it.


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've never had oatmeal with a banana in it.



Awesome stuff... there might be a few oatmeal threads on the foodie board;but, you would have to use the good quality stuff like... 

1. McCanns Steel Cut (The Best)






Something about the consistency of Steel Cut oatmeal - very good very hearty and worth the try.

2. Quaker Oats 







_
1. I'm sure other Dimmers can come up with other brands. I'm not a fan of Instant Oatmeal... yuck

2. If you want to try the steel cut oatmeal ... go to "Jamba Juice" if they have them in your area Or Starbucks. Some have oatmeal on their menu
_


----------



## escapist

I really thought I would get tons of reps for the *picture of my weiner*. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1352992&postcount=5


...but I got None  And here I thought it was a really good pic of it


----------



## tonynyc

escapist said:


> I really thought I would get tons of reps for the *picture of my weiner*. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1352992&postcount=5
> 
> 
> ...but I got None  And here I thought it was a really good pic of it



*Well that may get you a Big Dick Rep for sure ;but can it measure up to 

this*

*I think our lovely ladies may have some wonderful things to add or "Rep" *


----------



## escapist

tonynyc said:


> *Well that may get you a Big Dick Rep for sure ;but can it measure up to
> 
> this*
> 
> *I think our lovely ladies may have some wonderful things to add or "Rep" *



WOW that is a HUGE Cock!


----------



## Shosh

I am going through a rep drought. I must not be as funny as I thought I was.


----------



## chicken legs

Awww...I thought my stint as a veejay would a little rep


----------



## escapist

I kinda thought I would get Rep for Helping out a Fellow BHM by giving him a Face for his big Yellow Sticky he was using: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1352844&postcount=8










Nice Improvement huh?


----------



## chicken legs

lol....yep


----------



## chicken legs

LOL...

Looking back I thought this post was totally reppable (is that a word..well it is now..sho-nuff):happy:


----------



## mergirl

I have noticed i have got less rep when i made a concious decision to argue less with people. haha.. more inner peace = Less rep. To get rep you either need to be funny or a dick or both!


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> To get rep you either need to be funny or a dick or both!



Don't forget showing pictures


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> Don't forget showing pictures



Speaking from experience - not necessarily true.


----------



## mergirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Speaking from experience - not necessarily true.


but it can help!


----------



## Paquito

Funny dick pictures have a great rep history.


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> I have noticed i have got less rep when i made a concious decision to argue less with people. haha.. more inner peace = Less rep. To get rep you either need to be funny or a dick or both!



*R*eps can come from the most unlikely places ( it can be from a thoughtful/insightful post- saying something to brighten someone's day) ... 

*N*ow MerGirl... you have at your disposal *"Blah Reps"* and *"Shark Punch Rep"* ... plus you can* "Slap the sh- out of Mary Poppins Rep"*  at a moments notice...

As for "Dicks" depends which ones you argue with... it's all good.... :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> Funny dick pictures have a great rep history.



There is an appreciation for both Marys and Dicks here :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> There is an appreciation for both Marys and Dicks here :happy:




I wouldn't say either are really _appreciated_........

Personally, I save all my worshiping for the big cocks instead......:smitten: :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wouldn't say either are really _appreciated_........
> 
> Personally, I save all my worshiping for the big cocks instead......:smitten: :bow:


----------



## Paquito

First gold can bitchessssss


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> First gold can bitchessssss



I tried like hell to give you big.........gold can rep but GDI......you know the same ole story.......


----------



## Paquito

I'm just sayin' that I used the term "camel balls" in my last "oy, letters" post.


I deserve recognition!


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> I'm just sayin' that *I used the term "camel balls" in my last "oy, letters" post*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I deserve recognition!*



*T*here ... hope you don't mind that I modified your posting.... I think a picture was in order AND perhaps that 'Balls Rep" should roll in for you...I am out of reppin powers for the moment


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> I'm just sayin' that I used the term "camel balls" in my last "oy, letters" post.
> 
> 
> I deserve recognition!



Yes you do! And if I hadn't given you some recently, I surely would give it up to you now!



tonynyc said:


> *T*here ... hope you don't mind that I modified your posting.... I think a picture was in order AND perhaps that 'Balls Rep" should roll in for you...I am out of reppin powers for the moment


Hee-Hee! Effin' perfect pic rep coming your way!

I know I must be thisclose to my next gold can, thiiiiiiiiisclose I tell ya! Can somebody - anybody puh-leez help a wicked angel out? I've been good - really!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

See?! I knew I was _"thiiiiiiiiisclose"_ but wow!!!! HAHAHA!

My thanks to Der Man with the big... -um- reppage, whose rapid response to my plea got me canned! And mucho, mucho thanks to the others who oh so quickly heeded my call, MUAH!!! :kiss2::kiss2:. 

I love you all long time   :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I just tried to rep the last three people but GDI......I need to open a can of kick ass fairy dust on somebody for not letting me do whatever I want!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just tried to rep the last three people but GDI......I need to open a can of kick ass fairy dust on somebody for not letting me do whatever I want!!!!!



 Those folks need some real whup ass GEF style :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74

Dear Rep Whines Thread ~

How much does it take to get your 6th yellow can? I'm sure someone's posted it but I don't wanna search. 

Sincerely,
Lazy With Five Yellow Cans And Holding


----------



## Paquito

I hope to bestow my creepy rep messages onto all of you soon.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dear Rep Whines Thread ~
> 
> How much does it take to get your 6th yellow can? I'm sure someone's posted it but I don't wanna search.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lazy With Five Yellow Cans And Holding



I believe you need 6k rep points, Nancy.


----------



## NancyGirl74

OneWickedAngel said:


> I believe you need 6k rep points, Nancy.



Well, shit.....



Thanks OWA


----------



## mergirl

I only posted this to check how many cans i had.. move on .. nothing to see here!


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> I only posted this to check how many cans i had.. move on .. nothing to see here!


Oh.. in that case.. when do i get 8?
This is too much freeking hard work!


----------



## Aust99

Holy shit y'all have a lot of cans... how much rep do you need until you get one of those stars...... 



(((off to take some naked pics to earn some rep... I'm not as witty as the rest of you...  )))


----------



## mergirl

Aust99 said:


> Holy shit y'all have a lot of cans... how much rep do you need until you get one of those stars......
> 
> 
> 
> (((off to take some naked pics to earn some rep... I'm not as witty as the rest of you...  )))


bazillions! 
ETA-and you shall get your rep as soon as you get your kit off!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

mergirl said:


> Oh.. in that case.. when do i get 8?
> This is too much freeking hard work!





Aust99 said:


> Holy shit y'all have a lot of cans... how much rep do you need until you get one of those stars......
> 
> 
> 
> (((off to take some naked pics to earn some rep... I'm not as witty as the rest of you...  )))



Gold cans are 800 pts so I believe 7801 pts would be 8th gold can and 8601 would be the gold star? If someone knows otherwise please correct me.


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Gold cans are 800 pts so I believe 7801 pts would be 8th gold can and 8601 would be the gold star? If someone knows otherwise please correct me.


Thank you Ernest. Your repping system knowledge never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

mergirl said:


> Thank you Ernest. Your repping system knowledge never ceases to amaze me!!



Thanks Mer but algebra is kinda like breathing for me. I can't really stop doing it. LOL


----------



## mergirl

If algebra was like breathing for me i would be on an iron lung!


----------



## comaseason

I took algebra 3 times in school. And not because it was so much fun.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

comaseason said:


> I took algebra 3 times in school. And not because it was so much fun.



Liked being around all those sexy nerds 'n' geeks, eh?  Calculus is where the real hotties start to show up!  Come up and see my differential equations some time.


----------



## comaseason

Ernest Nagel said:


> Liked being around all those sexy nerds 'n' geeks, eh?  Calculus is where the real hotties start to show up!  Come up and see my differential equations some time.



If only that were the case! All the hot nerds were in Pre-Calc when I was having my 2nd go-round of Algebra. It was just me and the learning impaired. Nothing hot about that.


----------



## mergirl

The only thing i like about algebra is that it has the word 'Bra' in it..
mmmmm bra. 

Sorry to hear you had to take algebra so many times missus.. 
We kinna just had a general maths class..which i hated!! hated!! hated!! Though i did have a geeky teacher who made me laugh.
I was best at biology cause my teacher looked like dawn french! Actually, its shocking how many people i know did well at a subject because their teacher was hot!! haha
Oh people and sex! what are we like? What with it guiding our lives!
*As i look at my book lying on the floor -'Biological psychology:Exploring the brain.'* Having a wank would have been much easier than trying to get a degree!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Aust99 said:


> Holy shit y'all have a lot of cans... how much rep do you need until you get one of those stars......
> 
> 
> 
> (((off to take some naked pics to earn some rep... I'm not as witty as the rest of you...  )))




Hey! I never get rep for naked pics! I never post any but that doesn't mean I don't have them!


----------



## mergirl

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey! I never get rep for naked pics! I never post any but that doesn't mean I don't have them!


Well thats blatently just not true anymore!


----------



## Famouslastwords

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey! I never get rep for naked pics! I never post any but that doesn't mean I don't have them!



Duly repped for your naked pics. Would've repped you sooner had I known about them. Sosry.


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> Duly repped for your naked pics. Would've repped you sooner had I known about them. Sosry.


Yeah.. i wish i had known sooner too and my rep would have been more forthcoming.. 
I have a pic of me wearing a string on my laptop (taken before i went to an s n m club).. bet i would get rep for that! Especially, the one where i am being spanked by GD (In a comedic way) and you can see my rolls of chubble! I would soooo get rep for those..!  
Does anyone else have pics of themselves that would SO get rep but they havn't posted them?? You have to tell me so i can rep you!! 

ETA-The pic is on my laptop.. not I.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I have a pic of my pussy..........cat. on my laptop. Maybe I'll post it if I'm not too shy later.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey! I never get rep for naked pics! I never post any but that doesn't mean I don't have them!



HAHAHAHA! Oh yeah, NOW you tell us! 



mergirl said:


> ..snip...
> 
> I have a pic of me wearing a string on my laptop (taken before i went to an s n m club).. bet i would get rep for that! Especially, the one where i am being spanked by GD (In a comedic way) and you can see my rolls of chubble! I would soooo get rep for those..!
> ...snip...
> ETA-The pic is on my laptop.. not I.





Famouslastwords said:


> I have a pic of my pussy..........cat. on my laptop. Maybe I'll post it if I'm not too shy later.



Great, just great! A triplet of effin' Clit Teasers!


----------



## RJI

Ernest Nagel said:


> Gold cans are 800 pts so I believe 7801 pts would be 8th gold can and 8601 would be the gold star? If someone knows otherwise please correct me.



So i'm only 8500 away from a Gold Star... now i have something to do for the next 10 years.


----------



## Famouslastwords

RJI said:


> So i'm only 8500 away from a Gold Star... now i have something to do for the next 10 years.




I tried to rep you to help out, but I cannot rep you again so soon.


----------



## mpls_girl26

RJI said:


> So i'm only 8500 away from a Gold Star... now i have something to do for the next 10 years.



LOL....I hear ya. I don't seem to get a lot of rep, even with pictures. But then again....I've never been naked in the ones I have posted. I see my flaw now. 

Best of luck with your cans 


ETA: When do those light green cans show up?


----------



## Paquito

Hi there, Mister Gold Can. It's great to meet you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mpls_girl26 said:


> LOL....I hear ya. I don't seem to get a lot of rep, even with pictures. But then again....I've never been naked in the ones I have posted. I see my flaw now.
> 
> Best of luck with your cans
> 
> 
> ETA: When do those light green cans show up?



If my math is correct (and please note I _totally_ suck at math) your first light green can should show up at 751 rep points.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

If that's true, and I have complete faith in your math .... that means I'm almost there!!! I didn't realize I had four dark greens ones already. I'm at 508, hmm . . . . I think we can make this light green can business work.


----------



## mpls_girl26

OneWickedAngel said:


> If my math is correct (and please note I _totally_ suck at math) your first light green can should show up at 751 rep points.



Well, let's test it out......I'm at 731 right now


----------



## RJI

Famouslastwords said:


> I tried to rep you to help out, but I cannot rep you again so soon.



Thanks anyway


----------



## mergirl

mpls_girl26 said:


> Well, let's test it out......I'm at 731 right now


lmao!! i thought this was the 'what do you weigh' thread... ok i need to clear out my user cp stat... oh and my brain!!


----------



## mergirl

RJI said:


> Thanks anyway


I repped you.  As i have about 5 people i have on rep repeat it seems... and also i usually forget to rep anyone.


----------



## RJI

My 10 year plan might have been reduced to 9 years 11 months 

Thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

mergirl said:


> lmao!! i thought this was the 'what do you weigh' thread... ok i need to clear out my user cp stat... oh and my brain!!



LOL.......748 now!!! sooooo close


----------



## mergirl

mpls_girl26 said:


> LOL.......748 now!!! sooooo close


Nice gain... of points!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> Nice gain... of points!



I think we need to make sure that they gain more :batting:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> I think we need to make sure that they gain more :batting:


are you a rep feeder? To be honest, i had always suspected you were!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> are you a rep feeder? To be honest, i had always suspected you were!



But alas, you will be rep immobile before anyone is the wiser. Muahahaha. :eat1:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> But alas, you will be rep immobile before anyone is the wiser. Muahahaha. :eat1:


Yeah.. you are all talk! I have no immobility rep that i can see!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> Yeah.. you are all talk! I have no immobility rep that i can see!!! *shakes fist*



Well since my Rep masterful plan can't be put into effect _yet_, I hope that I will get some assistance from other Rep-feeders. Attack! With Rep!


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> Well since my Rep masterful plan can't be put into effect _yet_, I hope that I will get some assistance from other Rep-feeders. Attack! With Rep!


but.. but.. i have so much rep already.. i may burst... poop!
Ahhh dont worry.. i am a bottomless rep pit ...MUWAHAHAHAHA!!
*pats my bulging cans* a-wink!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> but.. but.. i have so much rep already.. i may burst... poop!
> Ahhh dont worry.. i am a bottomless rep pit ...MUWAHAHAHAHA!!
> *pats my bulging cans* a-wink!



I love you and your big, bulging cans :wubu:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> I love you and your big, bulging cans :wubu:


indeed... ahhh indeed. LMAO.
where are we again??
*shakes big bulging can, which rattles with the sound of empty, hollow promises*


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> indeed... ahhh indeed. LMAO.
> where are we again??
> *shakes big bulging can, which rattles with the sound of *empty, hollow promises**



who knew that your cans were just like my childhood?


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> who knew that your cans were just like my childhood?


aww.. when i chatter to you i feel like i am in a Tim Burton movie. :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> aww.. when i chatter to you i feel like i am in a Tim Burton movie. :wubu:



Are we more of the Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Sweeny Todd," Johnny Depp/Winona Ryder, Johnny Depp/Christina Ricci, Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Corpse Bride," Johnny Depp/Freddie Highmore, or Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Alice and Wonderland" with a sprinkling of Anne Hathaway and Alan Rickman?


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> Are we more of the Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Sweeny Todd," Johnny Depp/Winona Ryder, Johnny Depp/Christina Ricci, Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Corpse Bride," Johnny Depp/Freddie Highmore, or Johnny Depp/Helena Bonham Carter in "Alice and Wonderland" with a sprinkling of Anne Hathaway and Alan Rickman?


we are a man with sharp fingers and a pale face. This is all i know.


----------



## Paquito

Anyone else get a rush of jealousy when you see that someone who joined after you has more rep?


----------



## mergirl

No. I know of no people who have this.  Though i do feel pity for those who joined before me who have less rep!!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> No. I know of no people who have this.  Though i do feel pity for those who joined before me who have less rep!!



Damn you. Damn you to hell.


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> Damn you. Damn you to hell.


MuWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!.....hmm let me see if i can give you some pity rep...
ETA-oh sorry, i have given too much rep out..
aww..


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> MuWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!.....hmm let me see if i can give you some pity rep...
> ETA-oh sorry, i have given too much rep out..
> aww..



Haha it's ok, you are the resident brilliant Scotswoman, so I can't be too mad at you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Goodness Gracious! Get sick for a couple of days and return to find you two wallowing in the Depp Feederism Rep!! Wallowing in it I say!!!

*(AND YOU DIDN'T INVITE ME!!!)*


And worse - I can't give it up to either of you for it!


----------



## Shosh

I am shooting for my second star, so I really really need rep please! Is there a grovelling smilie?

:kiss2:


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> I am shooting for my second star, so I really really need rep please! Is there a grovelling smilie?
> 
> :kiss2:


Has it not taken 4 years to get one? I would just give up!


----------



## Shosh

mergirl said:


> Has it not taken 4 years to get one? I would just give up!



Either that or I flash my tatas! Instant second star!


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> Either that or I flash my tatas! Instant second star!


Well there is always that! Plus then you would have two stars, one to cover up each nip! Yeah..go for it! There must be some mathmatical equation to find out when you would get your star, like number of paysite lurkers x number of times boobies shown + number of times weight gained =Rep recieved.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mergirl said:


> Well there is always that! Plus then you would have two stars, one to cover up each nip! Yeah..go for it! *There must be some mathmatical equation to find out when you would get your star, like number of paysite lurkers x number of times boobies shown + number of times weight gained =Rep recieved.*




Paging Ernest Nagel! Paging Ernest Nagel! Please report for Mathematical Hypothesis STAT!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

mergirl said:


> Well there is always that! Plus then you would have two stars, one to cover up each nip! Yeah..go for it! There must be some mathmatical equation to find out when you would get your star, like number of paysite lurkers x number of times boobies shown + number of times weight gained =Rep recieved.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Paging Ernest Nagel! Paging Ernest Nagel! Please report for Mathematical Hypothesis STAT!



Cleavage length in cm X Cup size (where A = 0, B = 1...) X # of male views - # of people p.o.'d or annoyed/cube root of all snarky or off topic posts on the day first posted = Approximate Tata Reppage (ATR). .30 optional multiplier for maximum perkiness (age adjusted).  Similar Rep:Objectification Ratio calculations for other body parts on an ass needed basis.  YMMV :huh:


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Cleavage length in cm X Cup size (where A = 0, B = 1...) X # of male views - # of people p.o.'d or annoyed/cube root of all snarky or off topic posts on the day first posted = Approximate Tata Reppage (ATR). .30 optional multiplier for maximum perkiness (age adjusted).  Similar Rep:Objectification Ratio calculations for other body parts on an ass needed basis.  YMMV :huh:


hahahaha *She laughed ignorantly*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ernest Nagel said:


> Cleavage length in cm X Cup size (where A = 0, B = 1...) X # of male views - # of people p.o.'d or annoyed/cube root of all snarky or off topic posts on the day first posted = Approximate Tata Reppage (ATR). .30 optional multiplier for maximum perkiness (age adjusted).  Similar Rep:Objectification Ratio calculations for other body parts on an ass needed basis.  YMMV :huh:



YMMV Rep coming your way HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## mergirl

Oh bugger! I thought i had one point to get before getting my next can, then i realised that infact it was 201 points!!! goddamit! I am feeling too lazy at the moment to be funny or intelligent ..or hot or anything. Plus i have studying and GD has a sore back and i have to cheer her up and do more housework than usual..
oh actually.. maby i should go for the sympathy vote! ahh to hell.. it will take me too long... pssshhawww!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

I have a million points to my next can. A MILLLION.


----------



## Melian

Where's Tony? I want to rep him, but am too lazy to look for a post. Haha...ah, that totally defeats the purpose of rep.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Melian said:


> Where's Tony? I want to rep him, but am too lazy to look for a post. Haha...ah, that totally defeats the purpose of rep.



Check the FA/BBW Picture thread, he's got a cute picture up of him and his woman.


----------



## Tad

That he does....but it is odd to want to rep someone without having a post in mind!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Sometimes you just get the rep itch....thank you for everyone who repped me. I now only have 999,9..something until my next can!


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> Check the FA/BBW Picture thread, he's got a cute picture up of Debra and him.




:happy: There fixed it ....

Here I am .... I think we all need Gold Stars :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Tad said:


> That he does....but it is odd to want to rep someone without having a post in mind!



*W*hy TAD... it's not odd at all... Now Look at the pretty picture :happy: 









*
You will REP TonyNYC now...
You will tell all your friends to REP TonyNYC now
You will get TonyNYC that GOLD Star
*


----------



## Melian

tonynyc said:


> *W*hy TAD... it's not odd at all... Now Look at the pretty picture :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You will REP TonyNYC now...
> You will tell all your friends to REP TonyNYC now
> You will get TonyNYC that GOLD Star
> *



Oh there you are. 

And yeah, I don't think it's odd....I had rep to give, and wanted to rep Tony. SO THERE


----------



## tonynyc

Melian said:


> Oh there you are.
> 
> And yeah, I don't think it's odd....I had rep to give, and wanted to rep Tony. SO THERE



*Y*es ... Now everyone has to give the rep box to Melian and TonyNYC


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> Oh bugger! I thought i had one point to get before getting my next can, then i realised that infact it was 201 points!!! goddamit! I am feeling too lazy at the moment to be funny or intelligent ..or hot or anything. Plus i have studying and GD has a sore back and i have to cheer her up and do more housework than usual..
> oh actually.. maby i should go for the sympathy vote! ahh to hell.. it will take me too long... pssshhawww!!!


Wait. I was wrong! i think i have a new can! whoot!  Ernest Nagle... i will not be listening to your rep maths again!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

mergirl said:


> Wait. I was wrong! i think i have a new can! whoot!  Ernest Nagle... i will not be listening to your rep maths again!!



Sorry, Mer! You're quite right, I miscalculated. Gold can 8 should've come at 7601, not 7801 as I told you. Gold star = 8401. Posting from my phone is always tricky but that was a careless mistake. :doh: :blush:


----------



## mergirl

Ernest Nagel said:


> Sorry, Mer! You're quite right, I miscalculated. Gold can 8 should've come at 7601, not 7801 as I told you. Gold star = 8401. Posting from my phone is always tricky but that was a careless mistake. :doh: :blush:


Ahh..you are right, it did. I think it was a lovely surprise though as i thought i would have to wait for another 200 cans. Oh cool..so next i get a star! Smashing... but so so far...


----------



## chunkeymonkey

OMG I have missed all of you  I will be repping you all....it may take me a year but its on its way.

I have missed all my spreading.....that is REP :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

*
WELCOME BACK REP....
*


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Thanks for the Kudos.....I am desperately spreading but the system still seems a little tight  I am working on it!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Shosh said:


> Either that or I flash my tatas! Instant second star!



HAHA Shoshie,
You flash those tata's and I will mail you the moon


----------



## chicken legs

Shosh said:


> Either that or I flash my tatas! Instant second star!



So thats the secret...damn my physcial prudishness


----------



## Tad

Actually rep gratitude....I'd decided a while ago that I'd try to stay away from Dimensions and similar sites for Lent this year.....and for the longest time I was just shy of the rep for one more can, and I was hoping to get it before I logged out for six weeks. Well, it came it over the weekend, so I can wander off feeling reputable 

Try not to trash the place too badly while I'm gone, OK?

-Tad


----------



## frankman

The mods took my rep away by cleaning out Hyde Park: idiot remarks are gone => snide remarks are gone => my rep points are gone. It is a sad fact: I have come to rely on assholes to be liked by others.


You could visit Hyde Park and give me a chance to earn my rep back. Take a silly stance (for instance opinions concerning post-natal abortion) and let me mock you.


----------



## tonynyc

frankman said:


> The mods took my rep away by cleaning out Hyde Park: idiot remarks are gone => snide remarks are gone => my rep points are gone. It is a sad fact: I have come to rely on assholes to be liked by others.
> 
> 
> You could visit Hyde Park and give me a chance to earn my rep back. Take a silly stance (for instance opinions concerning post-natal abortion) and let me mock you.



*s*nark is good....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

How many freakin points do i need to get a sunshine?? I think it looks much more like a blazing sun than a star?

I have 6896 points, i think quite a lot disappeared when Hyde Park did.  Please can I have some rep, so I can get my sunshine, and I will rep everyone back who gives me some. Hey.. i have 6896 points... so I will bump your rep up by quite a bit! 

If that appeal wasnt enough, here is a photo taken last week of my mum's girl dog (the boy isnt cute enough for a cute pic). 

View attachment jade.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruby Ripples said:


> How many freakin points do i need to get a sunshine?? I think it looks much more like a blazing sun than a star?
> 
> I have 6896 points, i think quite a lot disappeared when Hyde Park did.  Please can I have some rep, so I can get my sunshine, and I will rep everyone back who gives me some. Hey.. i have 6896 points... so I will bump your rep up by quite a bit!
> 
> If that appeal wasnt enough, here is a photo taken last week of my mum's girl dog (the boy isnt cute enough for a cute pic).



HAHAHAHAHAH! And rep!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH! And rep!



Fanx 

Hell's teeth, Ive given out too much rep. I promise you'll be first to get some in the morning!


----------



## tonynyc

Ruby Ripples said:


> How many freakin points do i need to get a sunshine?? I think it looks much more like a blazing sun than a star?
> 
> I have 6896 points, i think quite a lot disappeared when Hyde Park did.  Please can I have some rep, so I can get my sunshine, and I will rep everyone back who gives me some. Hey.. i have 6896 points... so I will bump your rep up by quite a bit!
> 
> If that appeal wasnt enough, here is a photo taken last week of my mum's girl dog (the boy isnt cute enough for a cute pic).



Cute Pooch Rep


----------



## escapist

Ok here is my shameless plea for Rep......but hey at least I brought a dancing monkey for entertainment


----------



## frankman

Must spread rep before giving it to dancing monkeys... Someone please do something!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

frankman said:


> Must spread rep before giving it to dancing monkeys... Someone please do something!



Sorry, I already gave him dancing monkey rep, lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*HELLOOOOOO?* (knocks on cyber mic) *IS THIS THING ON?*

WHERE IS EVERY BODY?!


----------



## MattB

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HELLOOOOOO?* (knocks on cyber mic) *IS THIS THING ON?*
> 
> WHERE IS EVERY BODY?!



Yeah, I noticed it's been quiet here today...
 
On the subject of rep, I feel weird celebrating my 3rd can in relation to what others have here...*BUT WHO CARES! THREE CANS! WHOOOOOOO!!*


----------



## Joe944

Screw you guys and your cans!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> Screw you guys and your cans!



Now Joe, play nice! The thread is called _Rep Whines_; not Rep Bitch & Moan.:kiss2:
(But you're so cute I'm giving you Bitch & Moan Rep anyway)


----------



## Joe944

Oh just a little sarcasm.  I may have a short stack, but I do well with what I've got!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> Oh just a little sarcasm.  I may have a short stack, but I do well with what I've got!






Oh Joe! You haven't met Green-Eyed Fairy yet have you? *smh*


----------



## Mathias

How many points until you get a golden can and a star?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> How many points until you get a golden can and a star?



Each gold can is 800 points.

It takes 8401 rep points to receive a Gold star.

You currently have two gold cans, if I remember the math correctly, your next gold can will arrive at 3601 rep points.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh Joe! You haven't met Green-Eyed Fairy yet have you? *smh*



LOL!!! You must have been in my head when I read his post.....


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> Each gold can is 800 points.
> 
> It takes 8401 rep points to receive a Gold star.
> 
> You currently have two gold cans, if I remember the math correctly, your next gold can will arrive at 3601 rep points.



Freaking Hell I'm never gonna get there unless I start Posing Nude.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Freaking Hell I'm never gonna get there unless I start Posing Nude.



Promise?!?!?! (*pant*pant*pant*pant*):smitten:
Off to buy new W-I-D-E-R S-C-R-E-E-N monitor now!!!


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> Promise?!?!?! (*pant*pant*pant*pant*):smitten:
> Off to buy new W-I-D-E-R S-C-R-E-E-N monitor now!!!



OMG:blush: Rolf, yeah well we did measure my belly being over 72"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Calling All Rep Whiners! Calling All Rep Whiners! *




*Return to Whining about Rep* and/or just give me rep *STAT!*​


----------



## Ruby Ripples

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Calling All Rep Whiners! Calling All Rep Whiners! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Return to Whining about Rep* and/or just give me rep *STAT!*​



haha Ive duly repped you! 

My whine today is that I can't think of anything to whine about, other than that I woke up with what feels like sinusitis. Some rep would ease my suffering greatly!


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Calling All Rep Whiners! Calling All Rep Whiners! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Return to Whining about Rep* and/or just give me rep *STAT!*​



*L*ove the picture - at this rate OWA your Rep may grow by leaps and bounds...


----------



## WillSpark

I can't believe this thread made it all the way to page two, but y'know. I just hit my first light green can and I am happy. So BUMP.


----------



## Nutty

I need to work on this!


----------



## Zowie

Heh, I got my second can, it made my weekend. It was a late birthday present.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*WOO-HOOOOOOOOOO!*

Thanks to my most recent picture, and the surprising amount of rep it generated, it was enough to finally reach Gold Can Four!!! 

Am I happy?














:happy:ok, maybe a little...:blush:

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Paquito

You numbnuts should give me rep.


----------



## warwagon86

your too young to understand rep


----------



## OneWickedAngel

free2beme04 said:


> You numbnuts should give me rep.


Granted: I've been told I've got balls, so I guess they can go numb Rep! 



warwagon86 said:


> your too young to understand rep


Drats and confound it all! Sorry, WW, the the Jack Bauer Rep Gods have spoken and I'm on a 24 hour hiatus. Thoust will be reppeth on the morrow dear sir, Raienne's honor!! 
(Okay! Okay! I ain't gots no honor -- but I promise to gives ya rep anyway - a'ight?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> your too young to understand rep



I understand you just got repped (as promised)!


----------



## Nutty

Rep! Spare some rep for the needy! (*gives a sickly cough*) If I don't get enough rep soon (*sickly coughs*) I may expire!


----------



## frankman

free2beme04 said:


> You numbnuts should give me rep.



Man, you know I would but they say I can't.


On an unrelated note: rep me and rep me hard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

frankman said:


> Man, you know I would but they say I can't.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note: rep me and rep me hard.



Interesting to see you say that to Free2.........


----------



## spiritangel

hehe wondering how I have missed this thread lol too cute


----------



## imfree

Guys, please rep me for getting well n coming back.(Love ya', Guys!:smitten


----------



## Laura2008

imfree said:


> Guys, please rep me for getting well n coming back.(Love ya', Guys!:smitten



If getting well isn't the biggest reason to give out rep I don't know what is.:bow:


----------



## Jes

Laura2008 said:


> If getting well isn't the biggest reason to give out rep I don't know what is.:bow:


i know one. not bein' a dbag.


----------



## Zowie

Jes said:


> i know one. not bein' a dbag.



But then you don't notice the person.


----------



## frankman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Interesting to see you say that to Free2.........



Anyone is free to rep me like there's no tomorrow. They can rep me in the shower, on the kitchen counter, in bed, on the couch, it's all good.

I'll take it like a man.


----------



## frankman

Laura2008 said:


> If getting well isn't the biggest reason to give out rep I don't know what is.:bow:



Nekkid pics. Getting well is an honorable second place.


----------



## Paquito

frankman said:


> Man, you know I would but they say I can't.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note: rep me and rep me hard.



Careful what you wish for. Once you get repped by me, you'll need a wheelchair.


----------



## Zowie

frankman said:


> Nekkid pics. Getting well is an honorable second place.



Hahaha, I think that's the only thing that really works.


----------



## imfree

I need assistance, could someone Rep me for those VLF whistlers
I posted on You Tube or some equally flimsy reason? Thanks!


----------



## RJI

My Kingdom for some Rep


----------



## WillSpark

You all aren't repping me because I'm a strong, independent black woman and you can't handle it.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> You all aren't repping me because I'm a strong, independent black woman and you can't handle it.



You're right....or it's because I have to spread myself around before repping you again lol


----------



## veil

i would like rep & some vegan tacos & one red stripe, please.


----------



## RJI

RJI said:


> My Kingdom for some Rep



I could use a Queen also...


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> You're right....or it's because I have to spread myself around before repping you again lol



It's all right. I'm having the same problem too.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well I have apparently I have spread around reps to the max can't spread anymore till like tomorrow :happy:
Lamoness LAMONESS I say


----------



## LovesBigMen

Damn it! It wont let me rep people I rep because I need to spread it around what is this nonsense what if others dont need to get such rep as much as others hahaha:happy:


----------



## imfree

LovesBigMen said:


> Damn it! It wont let me rep people I rep because I need to spread it around what is this nonsense what if others dont need to get such rep as much as others hahaha:happy:



....And that's good enough reason for me to Rep you.


----------



## LovesBigMen

imfree said:


> ....And that's good enough reason for me to Rep you.




Aww thanks and thats good enough reason for me to rep you :happy:


----------



## imfree

LovesBigMen said:


> Aww thanks and thats good enough reason for me to rep you :happy:




Thanks, I needed that. Here lately, I've
been lookin' for Rep in all the wrong
places!


----------



## LovesBigMen

imfree said:


> Thanks, I needed that. Here lately, I've
> been lookin' for Rep in all the wrong
> places!




Hahaha psh no problemo  it was well deserved REP :happy:


----------



## RJI

LovesBigMen said:


> Damn it! It wont let me rep people I rep because I need to spread it around what is this nonsense what if others dont need to get such rep as much as others hahaha:happy:



I am having the same issue


----------



## RJI

Its a party in the Rep thread... I'm repping without a condom.


----------



## imfree

RJI said:


> Its a party in the Rep thread... I'm repping without a condom.



Just be sure no one spreads, you guessed it!, 
VIRTUAL REP DISEASE!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

RJI said:


> I am having the same issue



Haha what is this nonsense it must be stopped haha.



RJI said:


> Its a party in the Rep thread... I'm repping without a condom.



Oh my with out a condom what a rebbal.



imfree said:


> Just be sure no one spreads, you guessed it!,
> VIRTUAL REP DISEASE!!!



Ah yes must not spread sed disease xD.


----------



## imfree

I'm clean, will someone please attempt to expose 
me to VRD again. Hey, that VLF receiver board I 
designed a couple years ago is finally in FAR
Circuits' catalog, maybe I can get some Rep
for electronic design, beats Rep-whoring!


----------



## imfree

5998, Woo-hooooo!, someone gimmie' a 6k Repsistor!

Yah, there's got to be one in this valve amp. Now 
someone please pull that thing outta' 
there for me! 

View attachment Valve Amp wb.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

RJI said:


> Its a party in the Rep thread... I'm repping without a condom.



Spread the Joy of "Safe Repping"


----------



## KittyKitten

You all help me get to that light green rep point!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't been in here in a while . . . what can I do that's rep-worthy?

I'll be back when I figure something out.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hmmm...yes. Rep. Please?


----------



## Paquito

I think I've repped everyone in the BHM inside joke club too much, since I can't rep anyone.

Now it's time for payback, you ungrateful douche-nozzles.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I think I've repped everyone in the BHM inside joke club too much, since I can't rep anyone.
> 
> Now it's time for payback, you ungrateful douche-nozzles.



hahahaha douche-nozzles. Oh man, I just tried to rep you for that . . . I've been thwarted.


----------



## Zowie

I don't get enough rep. I'll have to go back to taking pictures of my ass, it was the only effective thing.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I don't get enough rep. I'll have to go back to taking pictures of my ass, it was the only effective thing.



I will rep your ass every chance I get


----------



## KittyKitten

Rep me and I'll show you my goodies


----------



## escapist

Man I thought my awesome BHM artwork post would have gotten me more rep.



escapist said:


> How about a chubby spartan outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to get in on the showing off my artwork too )


----------



## KittyKitten

Dang, I've given out too much rep points within 24 hours, well, tomorrow is another day...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dang  I have no good whiney words to use to get some rep...

Well... I try to participate as much as possible... Does that generate a lil bit of rep?

Would it help if I said I loved you guys? :wubu:


----------



## Gyrene

Can I get some rep for my insomnia? Maybe it'll put my minda at ease enough I can actually get some sleep!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My love is a revolver...do you wanna die happy? Do you wanna die happy....


----------



## KittyKitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My love is a revolver...do you wanna die happy? Do you wanna die happy....



I DON'T WANNA DIE GREEN EYED FAIRY!


----------



## frankman

happyface83 said:


> I DON'T WANNA DIE GREEN EYED FAIRY!



Don't worry, it's Madonna and Little Wayne, and they're terrible shots. 

That said, my love is like a Swiffer. Do you want to die dust free?


----------



## Gyrene

happiness is a warm gun ... bang*bang*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> Don't worry, it's Madonna and Little Wayne, and they're terrible shots.
> 
> That said, my love is like a Swiffer. Do you want to die dust free?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! The imagery from this is priceless!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

frankman said:


> Don't worry, it's Madonna and Little Wayne, and they're terrible shots.
> 
> That said, my love is like a Swiffer. Do you want to die dust free?



I promise to come back and rep you if you post pics of your big............duster. 




*though you already deserve it for knowing the song


----------



## Gyrene

How many "rep points" until you get to two cans? I only ask this because I think I'm almost there (94) and this is a blatent attempt at extorting rep.


----------



## stldpn

Gyrene said:


> How many "rep points" until you get to two cans? I only ask this because I think I'm almost there (94) and this is a blatent attempt at extorting rep.



rep? two cans?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gyrene said:


> How many "rep points" until you get to two cans? I only ask this because I think I'm almost there (94) and this is a blatent attempt at extorting rep.





stldpn said:


> rep? two cans?



Wait until he finds out about the "two cans" joke.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You may have to wait for me to come back when I have it to give again but I will rep anyone that:

1.Posts their favorite Madonna video
2. Is sure to type the title of the song over the link 

Like this:

Celebration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTDR6ztcnQ

4 minutes dance video- has interesting tidbit about legal battle in the beginning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGlVzAHpDz4&feature=fvst




I will most quickly rep the ones that are *my* faves 


I will do this until Wednesday


----------



## stldpn

like this ?

Lucky star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYH2OhPahIo

I didn't hear lucky star for years and then it was indellibly stamped into my memory again by that scene in lock stock and two smoking barrels


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wait until he finds out about the "two cans" joke.



 are you gonna tell him?


----------



## daddyoh70

I haven't been on the boards much this year, therefore I am not worthy of rep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> I haven't been on the boards much this year, therefore I am not worthy of rep



Everyone has a chance at rep until Wednesday.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Everyone has a chance at rep until Wednesday.



I think he wants pity rep...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> I think he wants pity rep...




My Madonna rep holds as many points as my pity rep.....and is much easier to get


----------



## imfree

stldpn said:


> I think he wants pity rep...



He got Rep from me 'cuz he's an
ol' ChiaHead buddy.


----------



## daddyoh70

For GEF
Into the Groove Re-Invention Nice video, but those kilts...ugh 

stldpn, pity rep is just as good as any other rep.... thank you

imfree, rep from you is like getting a brand new Chia pet right out of the box!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> For GEF
> Into the Groove Re-Invention Nice video, but those kilts...ugh
> 
> stldpn, pity rep is just as good as any other rep.... thank you
> 
> imfree, rep from you is like getting a brand new Chia pet right out of the box!!!



Definite rep wINNer Daddy Oh! One of my fave Madonna songs mixed with the celtic splash. Repped on the spot


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> For GEF
> Into the Groove Re-Invention Nice video, but those kilts...ugh
> 
> stldpn, pity rep is just as good as any other rep.... thank you
> 
> i*mfree, rep from you is like getting a brand new Chia pet right out of the box!!!*



Thanks, Daddyoh!, a compliment like that is a
breath-taking moment in life that I'll never
forget. Many blessings to you, ChiaBrother!:bow:

Speaking of ChiaBrothers...how about this
dubious blast from the past!?!?!? 

View attachment Best Of The Chia Bro's.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> I haven't been on the boards much this year, therefore I am not worthy of rep



I rep you just because I lust the way you look in a kilt. Yes, I remember why, but dang you looked good! :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

Yayyyyyy! I Made It! I Reached The Light Green Rep Point!


----------



## WillSpark

I can get in ont he Madonna train.

Vogue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI

Like A Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs

And I just love the corniness of Like A Virgin and Material Girl purely for personal inside joke-based reasons.

Like a Virgin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgkOCJ9PGkk

Material Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX1Q48Uqses


----------



## Sasquatch!

WillSpark said:


> I can get in ont he Madonna train.
> 
> Vogue
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI
> 
> Like A Prayer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs
> 
> And I just love the corniness of Like A Virgin and Material Girl purely for personal inside joke-based reasons.
> 
> Like a Virgin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgkOCJ9PGkk
> 
> Material Girl
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX1Q48Uqses



Just for You, Will.


----------



## escapist

Sasquatch! said:


> Just for You, Will.



ROFL, that just kind of reminds me of this clip from the movie I saw last night.

....And a bit more off the wall run on of the same joke.


----------



## WillSpark

Sasquatch! said:


> Just for You, Will.



Well, I have never bought one, sooo...


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> Yayyyyyy! I Made It! I Reached The Light Green Rep Point!



WOOT!!! Congratulations! Now you have to set your goals to become a member of the "Gold Club" :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I am here to complain about REP . . . why CAN'T I REP ANYONE!!! This is ridiculous.


----------



## Zowie

I need two more people to rep me... I don't like begging. I'll draw something to impress you all if you do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need two more people to rep me... I don't like begging. I'll draw something to impress you all if you do.



*"YES! I CAN FINALLY GIVE YOU SOME REP AGAIN REP!!"*

It doesn't come anywhere near being worthy of all the cool things you are already so reppable for, but here ya go dhalin'!


----------



## imfree

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need two more people to rep me... I don't like begging. I'll draw something to impress you all if you do.



Gotcha!!!, but cant get Raiv., #@$%)(^**!!!
Rep system!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need two more people to rep me... I don't like begging. I'll draw something to impress you all if you do.


I tried to give you some rep, little sis, but the rep gods say I've been favoring you too much. The bastards. I'll try again eventually.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> I tried to give you some rep, little sis, but the rep gods say I've been favoring you too much. The bastards. I'll try again eventually.



I repped 'em for you


----------



## Zowie

Aw thanks you guys!


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *"YES! I CAN FINALLY GIVE YOU SOME REP AGAIN REP!!"*
> 
> It doesn't come anywhere near being worthy of all the cool things you are already so reppable for, but here ya go dhalin'!



HAHA damn wahy didn't I think of *"YES! I CAN FINALLY GIVE YOU SOME REP AGAIN REP!!"* haha damn' it hahahaha.:happy::happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## CarlaSixx

2 reasons:

1) I'm about to bust my arse at the gym and need some positive vibes

and

2) Because I can rep back, finally! lol.


----------



## LovesBigMen

CarlaSixx said:


> 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) I'm about to bust my arse at the gym and need some positive vibes
> 
> and
> 
> 2) Because I can rep back, finally! lol.



Damn I can't give you rep . I have to wait haha.:happy:


----------



## frankman

happyface83 said:


> This thread is hilarious!



Indeed. Shameless hawking for cred brings out the funny in everyone.


----------



## imfree

frankman said:


> Indeed. Shameless hawking for cred brings out the funny in everyone.



Truly....., there are few things in DimmerLand more
fun than good ole' fashioned Rep-whoring!


----------



## KittyKitten

Ok ok ok! 

here is my all time favorite bestest of the bestest Madonna song!


Into the Groove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M0b7wcKjJo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

happyface83 said:


> Ok ok ok!
> 
> here is my all time favorite bestest of the bestest Madonna song!
> 
> 
> Into the Groove
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M0b7wcKjJo



Thankee....and indeed, HappyFace hit on one of my faves


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm going to spend a few days in Ocean City NJ this weekend.....staying at a beach condo. 

Gee....that's more like reason to hate me than rep me, eh?


----------



## KittyKitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm going to spend a few days in Ocean City NJ this weekend.....staying at a beach condo.
> 
> Gee....that's more like reason to hate me than rep me, eh?



Wow, I wish I could take a cool vacation! I can't rep you anymore lol.


----------



## KittyKitten

Dang, my rep points are not growing as fast as they used to. Maybe I'm getting boring?


----------



## WillSpark

happyface83 said:


> Dang, my rep points are not growing as fast as they used to. Maybe I'm getting boring?



Som people only rep certain people that they find deserving, so it takes a long time for them to spread around enough to rep again. For example, I'm pretty much unable to rep anyone I would want to right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

I ate all my rep. On a train. In front of other people. I think a thin guy was watching me, but I was too into the rep to notice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> I ate all my rep. On a train. In front of other people. I think a thin guy was watching me, but I was too into the rep to notice.



You are obviously full of anger. Did his friend on the balcony ask you why?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I ate all my rep. On a train. In front of other people. I think a thin guy was watching me, but I was too into the rep to notice.



GASP! :doh: How irREPsponsible of you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are obviously full of anger. Did his friend on the balcony ask you why?


Unfortunately I (and the balcony) went down like a Titanic full o' fatties.

By the way, his friend....I hit that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> Unfortunately I (and the balcony) went down like a Titanic full o' fatties.
> 
> By the way, his friend....I hit that.




Was his friend fat?


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was his friend fat?


Oh, pardon. 

Clarification: 'I hit that' in the head multiple times with his friend thinguyforBBW until they both stopped twitching.
Unfortunately neither of them survived the Titanic Balcony Collapse of '09
( in a twist of irony all the fatties did cos we float--even in midair).


----------



## JenFromOC

CastingPearls said:


> I ate all my rep. On a train. In front of other people. I think a thin guy was watching me, but I was too into the rep to notice.



This is so irresponsible.


----------



## tonynyc

Did that thinguy bring *REP Refills*? :eat2: and did he ask to sit next to you?  - If so - he has to get up  - cuz that's *my* seat :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I need a repfill on my Swap Water, milk bags, and DQ Blizzards :happy:


----------



## frankman

Please rep me; Life has been hard... 

View attachment 2006-05-18%20Game-of-life.jpg


----------



## stldpn

happyface83 said:


> Dang, my rep points are not growing as fast as they used to. Maybe I'm getting boring?



Nothing gets rep like alienated an unpopular poster... how do you think I got my itty bitty bars? It wasn't from the pic whoring.


----------



## Mishty

I haven't been around for a while, but I just noticed It's been over a year since anyone has given me rep..... 

I'm not whinin' maine, i'm ugh BAWLIN' :sad:


----------



## Mishty




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

*I want some rep; I don't know why, but I do.

To earn my rep, here are some recipes for peanut butter brownie cupcakes, peanut butter cup cheesecake, and a peanut butter cup caramel chocolate cake:
*
http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/reese-s-peanut-butter-cup-brownie-cupcakes-388836


*If you're in a time crunch:*
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/peanut-butter-brownie-cupcakes-recipe/index.html

*
*****I would add frosting to the cupcakes***** *


*Peanut butter cup cheesecake:*
http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/reese-s-peanut-butter-cups-cheesecake-404200


*Peanut Butter Cup Caramel Chocolate Cake:*
http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/tracey-s-reese-s-peanut-butter-cup-caramel-chocolate-cake-363425

View attachment tracys_reesepbcup_caramel_chocresize resz.jpg​


----------



## tonynyc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *I want some rep; I don't know why, but I do.
> 
> To earn my rep, here are some recipes for peanut butter brownie cupcakes, peanut butter cup cheesecake, and a peanut butter cup caramel chocolate cake:
> *
> http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/reese-s-peanut-butter-cup-brownie-cupcakes-388836
> 
> 
> *If you're in a time crunch:*
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/peanut-butter-brownie-cupcakes-recipe/index.html
> 
> *
> *****I would add frosting to the cupcakes***** *
> 
> 
> *Peanut butter cup cheesecake:*
> http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/reese-s-peanut-butter-cups-cheesecake-404200
> 
> 
> *Peanut Butter Cup Caramel Chocolate Cake:*
> http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/tracey-s-reese-s-peanut-butter-cup-caramel-chocolate-cake-363425
> 
> View attachment 81931​



*WOW - I owe you some REP for sure *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tonynyc said:


> *WOW - I owe you some REP for sure *


----------



## Gyrene

The barefoot bandit was caught in the the Bahama's. Boooo. 

Also, up until yesterday, I could not find a big and tall store here in the Louisville metro area. I've lived in smaller cities that had DOZEN'S of big and tall stores. Louisville metro is made up of 1,266,454 people. At least 40% of these people are on the hefty side. Just the city proper alone is made up of 721,594 people. 

How can a city this size not have a big and tall? Well, apparently the big and tall store they have is called "Casual Male XL." I alway's thought the Casual Male was for guy's who shopped at the Gap or wore those skinny jeans in a 28 or 30 waist. It always frustrated me when I would do a web search for Big and Tall stores and Casual Male was the only thing that came back.

I decided to check out there website and found that they actually did sell big and tall clothes ... Doh!

Now that my whining session is over ... help a brother out with some rep!

Also, 
I hate packing ... and moving.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


>


Was it so wrong of me to look at the photo of Britney and think, "Wow. I really want those earrings...."???


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Was it so wrong of me to look at the photo of Britney and think, "Wow. I really want those earrings...."???



Not if you don't mind about me looking at James van der Beek and thinking: "I really want him to not be in that picture".


----------



## imfree

I designed it, my "nephew-in-law" built it, and
my son painted it. After over 10 years of being
without a workbench I finally have one again!
I could end up being more "dangerous" than
Nicola Tesla. Rep me or I'll reverse the
magnetic polarity of the whole Earth!

*Wait a minute!:doh: I can't do that, I'd wipe out
the hard drive in this computer if do the whole
Earth polarity reversal. I spent quite a
bit of $$$ and Kiddo and I spent a lot of time
setting up that hard drive just to have that rogue
scanner virus get it the next day!

Yep, the bench doubles as the entertainment 
center in my room, Tenn Loop Ranch. I'll be 
adding rods and curtains later to hide my 
mess when not working at the bench. 

View attachment Bench 7-24-10 wb.jpg


----------



## RJI

Gyrene said:


> The barefoot bandit was caught in the the Bahama's. Boooo.
> 
> Also, up until yesterday, I could not find a big and tall store here in the Louisville metro area. I've lived in smaller cities that had DOZEN'S of big and tall stores. Louisville metro is made up of 1,266,454 people. At least 40% of these people are on the hefty side. Just the city proper alone is made up of 721,594 people.
> 
> How can a city this size not have a big and tall? Well, apparently the big and tall store they have is called "Casual Male XL." I alway's thought the Casual Male was for guy's who shopped at the Gap or wore those skinny jeans in a 28 or 30 waist. It always frustrated me when I would do a web search for Big and Tall stores and Casual Male was the only thing that came back.
> 
> I decided to check out there website and found that they actually did sell big and tall clothes ... Doh!
> 
> Now that my whining session is over ... help a brother out with some rep!
> 
> Also,
> I hate packing ... and moving.




You might be thinking of American Male for the skinny guys? Casual Male is decent just don't buy everything from there because every fat you see will be wearing the same outfit  King Size online/catalog is decent too.


----------



## RJI

I got those of you who I could but have to spread it around before I get the rest... I love being a rep man whore...spreading it around.


----------



## theronin23

RJI said:


> You might be thinking of American Male for the skinny guys? Casual Male is decent just don't buy everything from there because every fat you see will be wearing the same outfit  King Size online/catalog is decent too.



Yessir, I love King Size. They're the only ones that do 3/4 pants/judo shorts in big sizes.


----------



## WillSpark

Thanks for the most recent rep peeps! I have my second light can and over 1000 rep points now!


----------



## theronin23

I'm 6 rep points away from hitting 200!! Rep please?


----------



## FishCharming

awww, i've given out too much rep... this rage repping is really starting to effect my life...


----------



## tonynyc

FishCharming said:


> awww, i've given out too much rep... this rage repping is really starting to effect my life...



*Sounds like a REP RALLY is in Order*








*And for those of us- who look forward to the fall/winter months- *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I've been canned (again)! Many thanks to Imfree and BBM whose generous acts of Reprosity bounced me up into the fifth gold can-a-sphere!:bow: Wheeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> I've been canned (again)! Many thanks to Imfree and BBM whose generous acts of Reprosity bounced me up into the fifth gold can-a-sphere!:bow: Wheeeeeeeeeeee!



You're most welcome, my favorite
good/bad Gal!:bow:


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *Sounds like a REP RALLY is in Order*
> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> *And for those of us- who look forward to the fall/winter months- *



Sorry I can't return that Rep yet, Guy!

Rep Supply-All Out Of Rep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI&feature=avmsc2


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> ...snip...
> Rep Supply-All Out Of Rep
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI&feature=avmsc2



LOL! Hilarious use of a classically heinous '80s song!


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> I've been canned (again)! Many thanks to Imfree and BBM whose generous acts of Reprosity bounced me up into the fifth gold can-a-sphere!:bow: Wheeeeeeeeeeee!



Congrats!!! I've been trying to get my 5th gold can for about a year now  I can't even send you congratulatory rep until I spread some more around.  By the way, my rep is at 4824 points if anyone would like to contribute to the Daddyoh70 5th Gold Can Fund  Thank you in advance for your support. Give till it hurts! Only you can prevent forest fires! I did not have sexual relations with that woman!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

daddyoh70 said:


> Congrats!!! I've been trying to get my 5th gold can for about a year now  I can't even send you congratulatory rep until I spread some more around.  By the way, my rep is at 4824 points if anyone would like to contribute to the Daddyoh70 5th Gold Can Fund  Thank you in advance for your support. Give till it hurts! Only you can prevent forest fires! I did not have sexual relations with that woman!



I have to spread it around some, but I'll come back and give you some later. 

I don't think I'll ever get my second gold can.


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Congrats!!! I've been trying to get my 5th gold can for about a year now  I can't even send you congratulatory rep until I spread some more around.  By the way, my rep is at 4824 points if anyone would like to contribute to the Daddyoh70 5th Gold Can Fund  Thank you in advance for your support. Give till it hurts! Only you can prevent forest fires! I did not have sexual relations with that woman!



*Looks like some NY Rep is in order*


----------



## spiritangel

daddyoh70 said:


> Congrats!!! I've been trying to get my 5th gold can for about a year now  I can't even send you congratulatory rep until I spread some more around.  By the way, my rep is at 4824 points if anyone would like to contribute to the Daddyoh70 5th Gold Can Fund  Thank you in advance for your support. Give till it hurts! Only you can prevent forest fires! I did not have sexual relations with that woman!



you made me laugh with this post and assuredly do deserve some rep but alas alak I have none left to give


----------



## adelicateflwr

i think i have like a blip of rep... but thank you to those who "repped" me!!


----------



## spiritangel

adelicateflwr said:


> i think i have like a blip of rep... but thank you to those who "repped" me!!



you are new you will get loads more  it can sometimes take time hugs and welcome to btw


----------



## adelicateflwr

spiritangel said:


> you are new you will get loads more  it can sometimes take time hugs and welcome to btw



thank you!


----------



## imfree

Hey there, little Reppin Hood,
Your Reps are lookin' good,
They're evr'y thaing a big bad
wuuf could want!

Imfree, da' big, bad Wuuf-
Little Red Reppin' Hood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JOwxnVoG6Q


----------



## RJI

I'm Rep Spent... Give me 20 mins and a sandwich and i'll be ready to go again.


----------



## KittyKitten

Dang, I'm at a stalemate with my rep points right now. I'm getting boring?


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Dang, I'm at a stalemate with my rep points right now. I'm getting boring?



Hope you're groovin' on some Rep by now!

The Young Rascals-Groovin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g


----------



## freakyfred

I enjoy rep. It's super fun.


----------



## RJI

happyface83 said:


> Dang, I'm at a stalemate with my rep points right now. I'm getting boring?




not boring... just need to spread it around more! 

Its the Summer of Free Rep Love.

REP THE ONE YOU'RE WITH


----------



## imfree

....Reminded me of this old "Summer
Of Love" classic.

Scott McKenzie-San Fransisco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> Hope you're groovin' on some Rep by now!
> 
> The Young Rascals-Groovin'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g



:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Thanks so far to everyone who has contributed to my fund!!! That's why I love it here. You all have boosted my rep nearly 100 points since my last post :bow::bow::bow: 
Tony, thanks for the NY Rep too. I'm still up in the air about this NFL season, but I know I can say with all certainty that I will not be rooting for the Giants, just can't do it. But thanks again to everyone, return rep will be paid for all who contributed.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks so far to everyone who has contributed to my fund!!! That's why I love it here. You all have boosted my rep nearly 100 points since my last post :bow::bow::bow: ...snipped...



Your ChiaBuddy Rep is in the mail.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Your ChiaBuddy Rep is in the mail.



Wow, the Dims Postal Service is way faster than the USPS. Rep received ole pal. Many thanks.:bow:


----------



## imfree

In Rep Whines, I get my Rep the old-fashioned
way, I whore for it!


----------



## FishCharming

imfree said:


> In Rep Whines, I get my Rep the old-fashioned
> way, I whore for it!



well aint you a pretty little thing... you want this rep? well why don't you go put on yer hooker boots!


----------



## Tanuki

tonynyc said:


> *Looks like some NY Rep is in order*



I'm a big giants fan... do I get rep!?

Also... I have a new name and new avatar! rep meeee!


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> well aint you a pretty little thing... you want this rep? well why don't you go put on yer hooker boots!



I guess I'm outta' luck, FishCharming!
I contacted my vendor about a pair
of these in ChiaLime green to match
my Skinz ChiaLime Riviera Brief Mens
Bikini, but they could not supply!
Sorry, I tried, but no can do! 

View attachment hooker_boots_008.jpg


----------



## theronin23

Those are sexy as FUCK. I think I'd fill up a little just seeing a woman in those.


----------



## spiritangel

i think I deserve rep for being brave and posting near naked pics in the nakey thread and making my debut in the cleavage thread

yep I do lol


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> i think I deserve rep for being brave and posting near naked pics in the nakey thread and making my debut in the cleavage thread
> 
> yep I do lol


your rep is in the mail, Miss.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> i think I deserve rep for being brave and posting near naked pics in the nakey thread and making my debut in the cleavage thread
> 
> yep I do lol


YOU ARE SO RIGHT! :bow:



CastingPearls said:


> your rep is in the mail, Miss.



Got 'er for ya CPearl - Nakey Rep Delivery Service -- delivered! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

awww :blush: shucks thanks you two I was just being cheeky really or say giving cheek heheh as you can only see one in the pic covered as it is lol


----------



## imfree

theronin23 said:


> Those are sexy as FUCK. I think I'd fill up a little just seeing a woman in those.



Woo-hoo they sure are! Rep-whoring is
serious business, ya' know.


----------



## Dromond

Is there a chart somewhere for telling me when you get what? I just got my third light green can and am confused as to the points per can.

I'm sure this has been answered earlier in the thread, but dang. It's a long thread!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

theronin23 said:


> Those are sexy as FUCK. I think I'd fill up a little just seeing a woman in those.



You buy me a pair of those and I'll put them on--Can't guarantee I'd be able to take more than 2 steps though without seriously injuring myself! haha


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Is there a chart somewhere for telling me when you get what? I just got my third light green can and am confused as to the points per can.
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered earlier in the thread, but dang. It's a long thread!
> From the FAQs


What is the reputation system for?
The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.


----------



## Dromond

You da woman! :bow:


----------



## Dromond

Strange. Doing the math, I should have two light green cans. 1350 is the rep mark for three (since you get the first dark green can at 0), but I don't have that much. Hmmm.


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> You da woman! :bow:



She's certainly quite a Gal.:smitten:


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> Strange. Doing the math, I should have two light green cans. 1350 is the rep mark for three (since you get the first dark green can at 0), but I don't have that much. Hmmm.



UNLESS rep you get for deleted posts still counts toward the number of cans you have, even though it no longer appears in your total. That would explain the discrepancy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> UNLESS rep you get for deleted posts still counts toward the number of cans you have, even though it no longer appears in your total. That would explain the discrepancy.



Actually it would be at 135*1* when the can should appear. You have to have "more than" the number, not the exact number. 
For instance, I know by the math, my next gold can is at 6000 rep points, but I know by experience the can won't be seen until the 6001st point. That confused me for a bit before I figured it out.


----------



## project219

Last time I got repped was a few days ago... before that it was last year. Guess I need to make more Rep Worthy posts.


----------



## SMA413

The last time I was repped was MONNNNTTTHHHHSSS ago... then again, it would help if I was online more.  :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

SMA413 said:


> The last time I was repped was MONNNNTTTHHHHSSS ago... then again, it would help if I was online more.  :blush:



A nurse's work is never done. Glad you could stop by :happy:


----------



## SMA413

Of course! I miss y'all!!  I feel like I've been gone for so long and so many new people have come in that it's a completely different feel to the boards... not in a bad way though.


----------



## frankman

SMA413 said:


> The last time I was repped was MONNNNTTTHHHHSSS ago... then again, it would help if I was online more.  :blush:



Nurses are generally pretty hot, until they tell you about their day at work during dinner. Then you just want to cower and hide in a corner.


----------



## SMA413

I try to censor myself at least. I want to try to stay in the running for "hot nurse". LOL

And thanks for the rep, my lovely rep-husband. I've missed how good you rep me.


----------



## imfree

SMA413 said:


> I try to censor myself at least. I want to try to stay in the running for "hot nurse". LOL
> 
> And thanks for the rep, my lovely rep-husband. I've missed how good you rep me.



It's a well-known fact, Pretty Lady, that anyone can
always stop by Rep Whines and get Repped. Here's
your Rep, Ma'me and have a nice day.


----------



## Dromond

frankman said:


> Nurses are generally pretty hot, until they tell you about their day at work during dinner. Then you just want to cower and hide in a corner.



I know this to be true, as I married a nurse. Now I don't gross out easily, so her stories don't usually squick me. Every once in a while, though, she shakes my composure. I think she does it on purpose.


----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo, post number 5998!


----------



## imfree

Post number 5999, woo-hoo!!!


----------



## imfree

Wow!!!, woo-hooooooo!!! *SIX THOUSAND POSTS!!!*

Scientifically, one must conclude that I need 
to be Repped for 6K posts!


----------



## theronin23

38 Points away from my next can! ANNND...The last rep I got was for no points (But I appreciate it all the same )


----------



## Joe944

What is this rep you speak of.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Joe944 said:


> What is this rep you speak of.


See that little dark green mark under your avatar (above the Yahoo! Messenger icon), that looks something like a soda/beer "can"? That would be your rep. 

Now, let us introduce you to Dimensions REP 101 via our online course instructor CastingPearls:



CastingPearls said:


> What is the reputation system for?
> The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.



Don't be such a stranger (post pics), show us your humor (post pics), your intelligence (post pics), and you may receive rep (post pics). Oh, and I've heard something about posting pictures of your self (nekkid optional and not necessary, but always accepted ), doesn't hurt either in gaining of rep, but might just be a nasty rumor (it's not).


----------



## Sasquatch!

It's not a nasty rumor, I stopped getting repped when I failed to come up with nekkid pics on demand.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> See that little dark green mark under your avatar (above the Yahoo! Messenger icon), that looks something like a soda/beer "can"? That would be your rep.
> 
> Now, let us introduce you to Dimensions REP 101 via our online course instructor CastingPearls:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a stranger (post pics), show us your humor (post pics), your intelligence (post pics), and you may receive rep (post pics). Oh, and I've heard something about posting pictures of your self (nekkid optional and not necessary, but always accepted ), doesn't hurt either in gaining of rep, but might just be a nasty rumor (it's not).


I see what you did there, Miss Thing. Okay...You're teachers pet!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I see what you did there, Miss Thing. Okay...You're teachers pet!!!



SCORE!


----------



## frankman

Who's crazy like a fool?


----------



## Paquito

You'd think she's exaggerating, but I owe (nekkid) pics for a few of these cans.


----------



## imfree

I'm modest, but more and more inclined
to post one in my ChiaKini. It's just
a little more lime-green than the 
GrinIcon.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> You'd think she's exaggerating, but I owe (nekkid) pics for a few of these cans.



And ya betta pay the eff up mofo!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

And some Daddy Cool - WTF - LOL Rep to the Frankman!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> I'm modest, but more and more inclined
> to post one in my ChiaKini. It's just
> a little more lime-green than the
> GrinIcon.



Edgar, I see you've been working your Tesla magic on the internets out there in TN.  As soon as I saw this article, I said to myself.... self, I bet Edgar had something to do with this 

http://www.gadgetlite.com/2010/09/14/1-gbps-internet-google-comcast/

Way to go on your 6000th post too. I'm about to hit 2000 and I still haven't gotten my fifth [email protected]&# gold can yet


----------



## Mordecai

OneWickedAngel said:


> Don't be such a stranger (post pics), show us your humor (post pics), your intelligence (post pics), and you may receive rep (post pics). Oh, and I've heard something about posting pictures of your self (nekkid optional and not necessary, but always accepted ), doesn't hurt either in gaining of rep, but might just be a nasty rumor (it's not).



I... something like a little voice in my head is talking about something.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Edgar, I see you've been working your Tesla magic on the internets out there in TN.  As soon as I saw this article, I said to myself.... self, I bet Edgar had something to do with this
> 
> http://www.gadgetlite.com/2010/09/14/1-gbps-internet-google-comcast/
> 
> Way to go on your 6000th post too. I'm about to hit 2000 and I still haven't gotten my fifth [email protected]&# gold can yet


Thanks for the kind words, ChiaBrother!:bow:


----------



## Joe944

daddyoh70 said:


> Edgar, I see you've been working your Tesla magic on the internets out there in TN.  As soon as I saw this article, I said to myself.... self, I bet Edgar had something to do with this
> 
> http://www.gadgetlite.com/2010/09/14/1-gbps-internet-google-comcast/



Holy shit.


----------



## daddyoh70

Joe944 said:


> Holy shit.


Look at the speed!!! 


Joe944 said:


> Holy shit.


Look at the price!!!


----------



## Joe944

I would seriously be tempted.


----------



## theronin23

daddyoh70 said:


> http://www.gadgetlite.com/2010/09/14/1-gbps-internet-google-comcast/



I think I need a cold shower now. When this gets down to even $150 a month, and anywhere near me...I'm getting it, and hardlining my laptop. I can get 2mb/s DLs NOW...and as anyone knows, your DL speed is not necessarily indicative of your true internet speed. At that ratio, with 1gb/s...I'll be able to get 100mb/s DLs if I can find good enough seeders. Imagine a full movie in 7 seconds....now you need a cold shower too, right?


----------



## daddyoh70

theronin23 said:


> I think I need a cold shower now. When this gets down to even $150 a month, and anywhere near me...I'm getting it, and hardlining my laptop. I can get 2mb/s DLs NOW...and as anyone knows, your DL speed is not necessarily indicative of your true internet speed. At that ratio, with 1gb/s...I'll be able to get 100mb/s DLs if I can find good enough seeders. Imagine a full movie in 7 seconds...*.now you need a cold shower too, right?*



Screw the cold shower, I'd just rather wank it, then take a warm shower


----------



## Joe944

theronin23 said:


> I think I need a cold shower now. When this gets down to even $150 a month, and anywhere near me...I'm getting it, and hardlining my laptop. I can get 2mb/s DLs NOW...and as anyone knows, your DL speed is not necessarily indicative of your true internet speed. At that ratio, with 1gb/s...I'll be able to get 100mb/s DLs if I can find good enough seeders. Imagine a full movie in 7 seconds....now you need a cold shower too, right?



If you're connecting to the right trackers you can max out a gbps connection easy. I've had a seedbox before with a gb connection and it's absolutely insane. You can grab a full 1080p movie in less than a minute.

The future of the internet is a bright one, with SSD's and true gb internet computers will be completely lag and delay free.


----------



## imfree

Speaking of Rep, and since I'm such a prolific clerk,
here, at your neighborhood REP WHINES Store,
would someone please be kind and post the 
"user home" link, I think it's called, that lets one
see his/her Rep power? Thanks and you'll be
Repped if you provide me a link. As always, thank
you for shopping REP WHINES and please come
back soon! Don't forget to look for our flyer in
Sunday's paper and visit us at 

www.repwhinesstore.com

for printable savings coupons!:bow:

Fictional link may not work.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Edgar, I see you've been working your Tesla magic on the internets out there in TN.  As soon as I saw this article, I said to myself.... self, I bet Edgar had something to do with this
> 
> http://www.gadgetlite.com/2010/09/14/1-gbps-internet-google-comcast/



Holy crap... :shocked: But damn I if I didn't just geekgasmed! 



imfree said:


> Speaking of Rep, and since I'm such a prolific clerk,
> here, at your neighborhood REP WHINES Store,
> would someone please be kind and post the
> "user home" link, I think it's called, that lets one
> see his/her Rep power? Thanks and you'll be
> Repped if you provide me a link. As always, thank
> you for shopping REP WHINES and please come
> back soon! Don't forget to look for our flyer in
> Sunday's paper and visit us at
> 
> www.repwhinesstore.com
> 
> for printable savings coupons!:bow:
> 
> Fictional link may not work.



Edgar dahlin' the link you're looking for is: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## CastingPearls

OWA--is there any way that can be made the default page?


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Holy crap... :shocked: But damn I if I didn't just geekgasmed!
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar dahlin' the link you're looking for is: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php



Thanks, Beloved Good/Bad Girl, now I don't know
which to thank you more for, the link or:smitten::happy:
referring to me with a term of endearment. I 
appreciate the link and I've bookmarked it.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> OWA--is there any way that can be made the default page?



I just copied the link as a bookmark tab so I automatically sign in the way. I have never been able to find it from the main dims magazine page though. Have only seen that link in this thread.


----------



## Zowie

I'm almost at my light green can... SO CLOSE!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm almost at my light green can... SO CLOSE!



Looks like you're at the light green can. Congrats!


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm almost at my light green can... SO CLOSE!


Glad I was a part of the magic!


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> Glad I was a part of the magic!



Thank youuuu! 

EDIT: I GOT ITTTTTT! ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Holy crap... :shocked: But damn I if I didn't just geekgasmed!
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar dahlin' the link you're looking for is: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php



Hmmmmmmm.......hahaha!!!......Noo Yawk.......dahlin'!!!....
those words remind me of a a song!

Solo By Eddie Albert-Green Acres Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjrpzOgGg1Y


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
WOOT!!!!







*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*



Nice visuals, ChiaBuddy, but oh, how nice it
would have been to have audio of all those
explosions and feel their sonic impact, just
saying.


----------



## Dromond

I'm getting close enough I can smell that fourth light green can...


----------



## Dromond

Hah! Someone just gave me rep and guess what? I got it! WOOOOOT!


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> Hah! Someone just gave me rep and guess what? I got it! WOOOOOT!



yeah I am in the same boat re the fourth can, but erm sorry dro its not showing and I rep you whenever I am allowed to


----------



## Dromond

Strange, I see it on my screen.


----------



## Paquito

I see 4 cans.


----------



## Dromond

Proof, has I. 

View attachment repscreenie.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I can see it now too weird weird weird and I should have taken a screne shot but shrugs its there now


----------



## SMA413

I think rep is a drug. I got a little bit but now I'm craving more. lol


*twitches*


----------



## theronin23

WTF is this?! I thought you get a new can every 100 rep points?! Grr...does anyone know how the rep system works? How many points for each new can?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

theronin23 said:


> WTF is this?! I thought you get a new can every 100 rep points?! Grr...does anyone know how the rep system works? How many points for each new can?



What is the reputation system for?
The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> OWA--is there any way that can be made the default page?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I just copied the link as a bookmark tab so I automatically sign in the way. I have never been able to find it from the main dims magazine page though. Have only seen that link in this thread.


Yep, favorites/bookmarks is the only way I know. Thanks for responding Greenie.:kiss2:



bionic_eggplant said:


> Thank youuuu!
> 
> EDIT: I GOT ITTTTTT! ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED!


HAHAHAHA! Congrats Zowie!



imfree said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......hahaha!!!......Noo Yawk.......dahlin'!!!....
> those words remind me of a a song!
> 
> Solo By Eddie Albert-Green Acres Theme
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjrpzOgGg1Y


No! No! No! No! I have nothing against green acres that's why I love spending loads of time in Central, Van Cordlant, Prospect, Pelham Bay Parks and both the Botantic and Botanical Gardens to get my nature on. That being said, find me the Ava Gabor only version because you bet your bippy I will forever be a gal from Noo Yawk, Noo Yawk. It is a wonderful town after all, I'm in it :batting:.




daddyoh70 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> WOOT!!!!
> 
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


It's a shame. You don't seem particularly excited by this. 



Dromond said:


> Hah! Someone just gave me rep and guess what? I got it! WOOOOOT!


Congrats Dro!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...snipped...
> 
> No! No! No! No! I have nothing against green acres that's why I love spending loads of time in Central, Van Cordlant, Prospect, Pelham Bay Parks and both the Botantic and Botanical Gardens to get my nature on. That being said, find me the Ava Gabor only version because you bet your bippy I will forever be a gal from Noo Yawk, Noo Yawk. It is a wonderful town after all, I'm in it :batting:...snipped...



I watched the clips, Noo Yawk's a wonderful place and
"Ol Blue Eyes" was one of the best crooners of all time,
for sure! Here, at the Loop Ranch, all we do is listen to
VLF sferics and watch the grass grow. I got some
LM4562's coming in tomorrow, so I do get to diddle with
circuits and shoot a little TechnoGeek video to show my 
test results. Maybe someone will give me some Boredom
Relief Rep(HINT!!!).

OMG, OWA!!!, I'm sure you'd even make Leb'nun a 
wonderful and exciting by being here.:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't posted enough naked picture to get rep.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted enough naked picture to get rep.



I can't rep you, but you should post more. Since I apparently can't get any.


----------



## Mordecai

So I guess I need to spread more reputation before I can spread more reputation.


----------



## Zowie

Odenthalius said:


> So I guess I need to spread more reputation before I can spread more reputation.



You should spread more naked picures.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> You should spread more naked picures.



Well, that would pass the time. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## FishCharming

i needs me some reps... SO!

I will do one of the following for rep, please specify which when you rep.

Plant a tree
Sing the star spangled banner
Vote Democratic
Kick a hobo
Eat a sandwich
Adopt a kitten
Hug a sad person
Wipe out mankind

pics available on request =)


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> i needs me some reps... SO!
> 
> I will do one of the following for rep, please specify which when you rep.
> 
> Plant a tree
> Sing the star spangled banner
> Vote Democratic
> Kick a hobo
> Eat a sandwich
> Adopt a kitten
> Hug a sad person
> Wipe out mankind
> Shop At Rep Whines(imfree added this one!)
> pics available on request =)



As always, thank you for shopping at Rep Whines store.
Sorry we're currently out-of-stock on the Rep you
requested, but more should arrive on the next
truck.:doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

imfree said:


> As always, thank you for shopping at Rep Whines store.
> Sorry we're currently out-of-stock on the Rep you
> requested, but more should arrive on the next
> truck.:doh:



I got'm.. I've requested the adoption of a kitten. I should have demanded proof of the adoption.


----------



## imfree

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I got'm.. I've requested the adoption of a kitten. I should have demanded proof of the adoption.



Thanks for getting FC for me. I can attach a pic of the kitten
who owns me, if that will hold you until a real one comes in.

From what I've seen in this thread, however, Dimm's could
be dangerous for our young feline friends!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1560413&postcount=99

*Kitty's pic is in this post.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm looking at SM413's post yesterday and for the life of me couldn't put my finger what was wrong with the post that looked different. Then I looked at the date and realized something verrrrry interrrrrrresting.....

I have no idea how I wound up on that page, but here's the proof folks!
Rep is one serious addiction indeed, and this gal is still jonesing LOL! 

View attachment sma413_drug.jpg


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm looking at SM413's post yesterday and for the life of me couldn't put my finger what was wrong with the post that looked different. Then I looked at the date and realized something verrrrry interrrrrrresting.....
> 
> I have no idea how I wound up on that page, but here's the proof folks!
> Rep is one serious addiction indeed, and this gal is still jonesing LOL!



Maybe she's suffering from Repdrawal. My Repper's in
the charger and I can't help. I'm imRepotent without
a fully-charged Repper. 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*do cute pussys help earn rep.......

insert HERE 
this is PUMPKIN..he does this pretty much everyday....after I FLUSH!!! must have fresh h20* 

View attachment 59292_432292326967_583391967_5588343_6973188_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do cute pussys help earn rep.......
> 
> insert HERE
> this is PUMPKIN..he does this pretty much everyday....after I FLUSH!!! must have fresh h20*



No doubt, HD, yours owns you like Alleigh Kaht owns me!
Frightening, how similar their coats are!!! Is yours one
that raises infinite hell around the house and is just too
damned cute to get mad at? Been there, done that.:bow:

Love that little s**t, Alleigh, though. That cat's getting
louder, 3 months old, and I'm afraid she's gonna' purr
like a well-tuned Harley when she's grown up!

Mine doesn't have that canine habit of toilet drinking,
but she does love to dine with the dog, yes, a cat
that likes dog food!

PEOPLE DON'T OWN CATS-Trust me, cats own people! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-10-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wow same coat for sure!!!! is she a MAINE COON?
Pumpkin is almost ALL DOG...other then riding with his head out the window

he meets and greets everyone at the door and follows them/me around all the time...he is a great doggie replacement!!! *


----------



## Mishty

So, I have this gold/yellow can now, which took me years to get it seems.... Jesus all I wanted was ONE golden can and I would be happy.
Well no. :doh: All I can think about is TWO golden cans. 
I'm so American.






Oh and.... I'll trade naked photos and sexual favors for rep. just PM me.


----------



## daddyoh70

Mishty said:


> So, I have this gold/yellow can now, which took me years to get it seems.... Jesus all I wanted was ONE golden can and I would be happy.
> Well no. :doh: All I can think about is TWO golden cans.
> I'm so American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and.... I'll trade naked photos and sexual favors for rep. just PM me.



It never stops!!!!! I thought I'd be happy with the 5-5-5 combo, now I want the 6th gold can. Like you, it seemed to take years to get each gold. 
P.S. I saw the white text, rep is on the way


----------



## SMA413

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm looking at SM413's post yesterday and for the life of me couldn't put my finger what was wrong with the post that looked different. Then I looked at the date and realized something verrrrry interrrrrrresting.....
> 
> I have no idea how I wound up on that page, but here's the proof folks!
> Rep is one serious addiction indeed, and this gal is still jonesing LOL!



OMG, I wish I could rep you right now!!! LOL... I'm either predictable or REALLY addicted.


----------



## BigChaz

I am sad to be in here, I never thought this would happen to me...

No one is repping me anymore. Apparently my posts are no longer worth repping 

Rep me, for I am so very hungry. I need it.....or I MIGHT DIE


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> I am sad to be in here, I never thought this would happen to me...
> 
> No one is repping me anymore. Apparently my posts are no longer worth repping
> 
> Rep me, for I am so very hungry. I need it.....or I MIGHT DIE


I'll hit you up as soon as I get some more, k? (Stop whimpering)


----------



## BigChaz

CastingPearls said:


> I'll hit you up as soon as I get some more, k? (Stop whimpering)



*makes pouty face*


----------



## ~da rev~

Rep is rad. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigChaz said:


> *makes pouty face*



Aw, knock that off; I just gave you some.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> *makes pouty face*



...I'm trying to put your face together with a pouty expression. It's not working.


----------



## Goreki

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I'm trying to put your face together with a pouty expression. It's not working.


YOU! Stop being awesome! I cannot rep you anymore!


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I'll hit you up as soon as I get some more, k? (Stop whimpering)



Got 'im for ya'!


----------



## BigChaz

Look At All These Nice People Giving Me Rep. I Have Joy In My Heart Once Again!


----------



## imfree

BigChaz said:


> Look At All These Nice People Giving Me Rep. I Have Joy In My Heart Once Again!



Ya' know, it's been a while since I got inny!


----------



## BigChaz

imfree said:


> Ya' know, it's been a while since I got inny!



I'm out of rep for 24 hours good sir, I repped a bunch of people tonight


----------



## imfree

BigChaz said:


> I'm out of rep for 24 hours good sir, I repped a bunch of people tonight



I'm with you on that. I Rep like a jackrabbit for a while, then
I get imRepotent for 24hrs, myself.:doh:


----------



## Dromond

imfree said:


> Ya' know, it's been a while since I got inny!



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to imfree again."


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i needs me some reps... SO!
> 
> I will do one of the following for rep, please specify which when you rep.
> 
> Plant a tree
> Sing the star spangled banner
> Vote Democratic
> *Kick a hobo*
> Eat a sandwich
> Adopt a kitten
> Hug a sad person
> *Wipe out mankind*
> 
> pics available on request =)



You know which twp I'll rep. Unfortunately, I can't rep you yet.

Send pics anyway.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *do cute pussys help earn rep.......
> 
> insert HERE
> this is PUMPKIN..he does this pretty much everyday....after I FLUSH!!! must have fresh h20*



Woo-Hoooo! I Googled "Maine Coon" earlier today. If
Alleigh has very much Maine Coon in her, she won't
just purr like a well-tuned Harley when she's grown
up, she'll also be as big as one! OMG!!! 

View attachment Maine Coon Terror_kollanarendra_.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I think I needs loads of reps for my black and red lingerie pics in the cleavage and lingerie threads


----------



## Dromond

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to spiritangel again."


----------



## Dromond

imfree said:


> Woo-Hoooo! I Googled "Maine Coon" earlier today. If
> Alleigh has very much Maine Coon in her, she won't
> just purr like a well-tuned Harley when she's grown
> up, she'll also be as big as one! OMG!!!



Maine coons are one of the largest cat breeds around. Get ready for a 20 lb kitty!


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to spiritangel again."



hugs dro I am in the same boat with you far to often


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Maine coons are one of the largest cat breeds around. Get ready for a 20 lb kitty!


My sister had a 24 pound orange Maine mix. Davey. He was an AMAZING cat!


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> Maine coons are one of the largest cat breeds around. Get ready for a 20 lb kitty!





CastingPearls said:


> My sister had a 24 pound orange Maine mix. Davey. He was an AMAZING cat!



That's OK, it explains her ravenous appetite. 'Sides that,
I'm teaching the little s**t to cuddle, I get the best and
loudest purrs when I pet her while she's cradled her upon 
my belly.:happy: Thanks for the heads-up, Guys.:bow:


----------



## Amaranthine

imfree said:


> That's OK, it explains her ravenous appetite. 'Sides that,
> I'm teaching the little s**t to cuddle, I get the best and
> loudest purrs when I pet her while she's cradled her upon
> my belly.:happy: Thanks for the heads-up, Guys.:bow:



Awwww, cats can be so adorable like that. And sometimes they're just hell. 

Ragdolls also tend to just be massive cats. When I try to pick up my grandmother's, he oozes over both sides of my arms. But I sweat 50% of him is hair...


----------



## imfree

Amaranthine said:


> Awwww, cats can be so adorable like that. And sometimes they're just hell.
> 
> Ragdolls also tend to just be massive cats. When I try to pick up my grandmother's, he oozes over both sides of my arms. But I sweat 50% of him is hair...


Beautiful Ragdoll, there, Amaranthine! Alleigh is 51%
sweetie and 49% hellion, so I know exactly what you
mean, hence the term of endearment, "little s**t",
'cause it can go either way, too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Nacho weighs 18 lbs. He's a BHCat. (Showing off for da laydeez)


----------



## frankman

I want your cat. No, that's not some metaphorical way of saying I want to sleep with you, I really, literally want that cat to be my cat. 

Why, you ask? 

View attachment Sept2010%20006.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

OH God why can't I rep you??? ROFL


----------



## FishCharming

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho weighs 18 lbs. He's a BHCat. (Showing off for da laydeez)



this cat is huge! do you have any idea how much sweet and sour pork you could make out of it??? :eat2:


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> this cat is huge! do you have any idea how much sweet and sour pork you could make out of it??? :eat2:



Hahaha, I've got a pretty big cat too, we're always joking because he fits perfectly in the slow cooker.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> this cat is huge! do you have any idea how much sweet and sour pork you could make out of it??? :eat2:


Whenever he acts up I show him his receipt (I adopted him and made a donation) and remind him I own his ass and I could sell him to Hoo Flung Poo Chinese Take-Out for a pretty penny.
He says, 'Meh'.


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> Whenever he acts up I show him his receipt (I adopted him and made a donation) and remind him I own his ass and I could sell him to Hoo Flung Poo Chinese Take-Out for a pretty penny.
> He says, 'Meh'.



He probably just thinks you're offering to take him to dinner there, and isn't quite sold on the idea of eating his family yet. But by the looks of him, I feel I really need to emphasize the word "yet."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I had an awful birthday, therefore I deserve some rep. I'm also am a reciprocal repper. To further earn some rep, here's some double-chocolate cake:

View attachment choc cake.jpg​


----------



## FishCharming

i am on rep empty... sorry


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I had an awful birthday, therefore I deserve some rep. I'm also am a reciprocal repper. To further earn some rep, here's some double-chocolate cake:
> 
> View attachment 85033​



done and done cause I ran out on your birthday


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> done and done cause I ran out on your birthday



Thankie . 

If I haven't repped you yet, it's 'cause I need to spread it around. So, I'll rep you when I'm able to.


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thankie .
> 
> If I haven't repped you yet, it's 'cause I need to spread it around. So, I'll rep you when I'm able to.



no problem and I probably should have only said done cause I cant rep you twice in a row lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Woo-Hoooo! I Googled "Maine Coon" earlier today. If
> Alleigh has very much Maine Coon in her, she won't
> just purr like a well-tuned Harley when she's grown
> up, she'll also be as big as one! OMG!!!





CastingPearls said:


> My sister had a 24 pound orange Maine mix. Davey. He was an AMAZING cat!




Seems to me that just having 24 lbs of pussy is rep worthy......:bow:


----------



## BigChaz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems to me that just having 24 lbs of pussy is rep worthy......:bow:



24lbs of pussy = tumor


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems to me that just having 24 lbs of pussy is rep worthy......:bow:



Obviously, GEF, you've never been
awakened by Richter Magnitude
8.2 purring, just saying.


----------



## FishCharming

can someone please rep Hozay (for matching socks and ties) Paquito (for glee quote) and Amaranthine (for boy cut panties)? please? i need to spread it apparently...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> can someone please rep Hozay (for matching socks and ties) Paquito (for glee quote) and Amaranthine (for boy cut panties)? please? i need to spread it apparently...


I'm all out of rep, I'm so lost without it....<snif>


----------



## imfree

I hope I get Lithium Ion batteries for my Reppers
this Christmas! They're in the charging rack again!

That's what I get for using those tired, worn-out,
old Ni-Cad 2-way radio batteries in my Reppers! 

View attachment Repper _CHG-RACK wb lg.jpg


View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I'm all out of rep, I'm so lost without it....<snif>



Hahaha!, love it when brilliant minds think alike!:bow:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1517040&postcount=2604

Sadly, nothing has changed since that post, as
I'm all outta' Rep again!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sweet! I got Hozay and Amar for those same reasons, before I got here, so that's two down. 

Unfortunately, I can't rep Paquito, because I don't watch _Glee_ so I wouldn't know a quote from there versus his normal vivaciously vicious verbiage. Even if I knew the quote, I've already given it up to him for some other act of snarksomeness, I'd still have to spread it like peanut butter before I can give it to him again.


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> can someone please rep Hozay (for matching socks and ties) *Paquito (for glee quote)* and Amaranthine (for boy cut panties)? please? i need to spread it apparently...



Thank you. I deserve it.

If like OWA, you are not a Glee fan, then feel free to rep any of my other hysterical posts. Including (but not limited to) Chaz's intro thread and my Hozay-Naughty-Puritan piece.


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> can someone please rep Hozay (for matching socks and ties) Paquito (for glee quote) and Amaranthine (for boy cut panties)? please? i need to spread it apparently...


I was able to get Hozay for ya.


----------



## FishCharming

thanks for the relief-repping ladies =)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I do not want some of you to think I am rep stingy. But apparently a one year absence did not make the rep gods' hearts grow fonder for me. They have now subjected me to "Dr. P time" in which 24 hours turns out to be three days. I'm trying people, I'm trying.......


----------



## Mordecai

Repocalypse now.


----------



## BigChaz

Ok, so here is the new deal.

If you give me rep for any post on this forum and end it with the words "pic plz" I will send you a picture of me. I'll even go one step further and you can even specify the details of the picture if you want! Win win!


----------



## Dromond

That's not an incentive for me to rep you.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Dromond said:


> That's not an incentive for me to rep you.



Are you sure? Did you see his super hot headless pics in the New BHM thread?


----------



## Dromond

I'm sure they're great and all, but I'd rather one of the ladies incentivize me with pictures.


----------



## frankman

Dromond said:


> I'm sure they're great and all, but I'd rather one of the ladies incentivize me with pictures.



What, headless dudes not doing it for you?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> I'm sure they're great and all, but I'd rather one of the ladies incentivize me with pictures.



man I put pics in 3 sepperate threads last week lol is that not incentive enough


----------



## Dromond

The rep gods have denied me the power to rep you.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> The rep gods have denied me the power to rep you.



huggles its ok  I was just being cheeky, cause you said girl pics were the incentive to repping lol


----------



## Zowie

HIT ME
please


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> HIT ME
> please


----------



## Dmitra

Dang it, I want to be able to *rep* much more promiscuously! *shakes fist*


----------



## imfree

Dmitra said:


> Dang it, I want to be able to *rep* much more promiscuously! *shakes fist*



As you've probably seen by now, I'm a rather promiscuous
RepWhore, myself, except, of course, for the times I'm
ImRepotent.:bow:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Would like a little here, but can't give out a little either


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I'm still trying to figure out how THIS has sat for three days with not only without rep, but not even a comment? *(I think I've officially lost it)*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oops! Double post!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how THIS has sat for three days with not only without rep, but not even a comment? *(I think I've officially lost it)*



'Cuz, sweetie, I'm all outta' Rep and didn't even
see the IMG 'till now. Sure you don't wanna'
move to Greene Acres, a.k.a. Tenn Loop Ranch?

J/K, but you really do look great!


----------



## frankman

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how THIS has sat for three days with not only without rep, but not even a comment? *(I think I've officially lost it)*



Duuuuuuuude, I didn't even know that thread existed!

But yeah, I'd rep that.


----------



## theronin23

I could use some rep. I'm not picky where it comes from.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> I could use some rep. I'm not picky where it comes from.



word. hit me back!

spoke too soon, apparently i need to spread it around... lame-o


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> word. hit me back!
> 
> spoke too soon, apparently i need to spread it around... lame-o



Same here. As soon as I spread some, you'll get some.


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how THIS has sat for three days with not only without rep, but not even a comment? *(I think I've officially lost it)*



Holy mother of mercy! How did I miss that?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Can I beg for a lil bit of reppage?  

I've got none left to share


----------



## Dromond

Of course you can beg. I love a good grovel.


----------



## CarlaSixx

** goes on knees**

plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzzzzzz

Send me some reppage?

:batting:



C'mon... You know how hard it is to get on your knees when you're fat...!

:happy:


----------



## Dromond

I done repped you, Carla. 

Folks have been generous with the reppage lately. I'm closing in on the coveted gold can.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> 'Cuz, sweetie, I'm all outta' Rep and didn't even
> see the IMG 'till now. *Sure you don't wanna'
> move to Greene Acres, a.k.a. Tenn Loop Ranch?
> 
> J/K,* but you really do look great!


No you're not - lol! 

I don't know if your roof can handle having a Raivenne and an Allieghcat under it. Thanks E:kiss2::kiss2:



frankman said:


> Duuuuuuuude, I didn't even know that thread existed!
> 
> But yeah, I'd rep that.


*giggles* Thanks!



Dromond said:


> Holy mother of mercy! How did I miss that?


Gee! However did you notice it now? *puts down rep cattle prod*



CarlaSixx said:


> ** goes on knees**
> 
> plzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzplzzzzzz
> 
> Send me some reppage?
> 
> :batting:
> 
> C'mon... You know how hard it is to get on your knees when you're fat...!
> 
> :happy:


Carla, I wanted to give you double negative rep, but that's when I got put on a timeout. I will give you some as soon as I can again, I promise!


----------



## Dromond

Thank you all for the reppage!

Unfortunately, I had my math wrong. I'm still a ways away from the coveted gold can. I forgot that the gold cans cost 800 points. Still, your generosity has put me on the road for sure.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> Thank you all for the reppage!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had my math wrong. I'm still a ways away from the coveted gold can. I forgot that the gold cans cost 800 points. Still, your generosity has put me on the road for sure.



huggles well you know I rep you every chance I get  cause your awesome


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Thank you all for the reppage!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had my math wrong. I'm still a ways away from the coveted gold can. I forgot that the gold cans cost 800 points. Still, your generosity has put me on the road for sure.


You know I'll help out as much as possible to make that a reality. My second gold can actually snuck up on me when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Dromond

For some reason, I'm really OCD about that first gold can. After that, I'll be able to relax. :doh:


----------



## WillSpark

I really just wanted to thank everyone for any recent rep I've received. Allow me to demonstrate my feelings towards this:

View attachment 85898


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> I really just wanted to thank everyone for any recent rep I've received. Allow me to demonstrate my feelings towards this:
> 
> View attachment 85898



uhhhh... what??


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I believe Will is saying his feelings are best represented by that overly happy/excited kid in the upper left of the group.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> Thank you all for the reppage!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had my math wrong. I'm still a ways away from the coveted gold can. I forgot that the gold cans cost 800 points. Still, your generosity has put me on the road for sure.



You hustled us! And for that, I'll give you rep.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> I really just wanted to thank everyone for any recent rep I've received. Allow me to demonstrate my feelings towards this:
> 
> View attachment 85898



This actually made me lol


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You hustled us! And for that, I'll give you rep.



My plan is working.


----------



## Joe944

This rep system obviously doesn't work very well!


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> I believe Will is saying his feelings are best represented by that overly happy/excited kid in the upper left of the group.



You always just _get_ me. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Joe944 said:


> This rep system obviously doesn't work very well!



Ya gotta post. Rep doesn't fly in from the heavens (well, unless it's from OWA).


----------



## WillSpark

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ya gotta post. Rep doesn't fly in from the heavens (well, unless it's from OWA).



Now what made you think OWA comes from heaven?

Clearly she was born out of my own dreams.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

WillSpark said:


> Now what made you think OWA comes from heaven?
> 
> Clearly she was born out of my own dreams.



I don't want to know _what_ dreams they were.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> You always just _get_ me. :wubu:


Oh honey, trust me, not any where near as much as I'd like to! :batting:



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ya gotta post. Rep doesn't fly in from the heavens (well, unless it's from OWA).


Quothe the Raivenne: Beware of any floating concentric circles seen above head, it ain't necessarily rep that may be dropping. 



WillSpark said:


> Now what made you think OWA comes from heaven?
> 
> Clearly she was born out of my own dreams.


Sweet dreams are made of these. who is The Raivenne to disagree?



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't want to know _what_ dreams they were.


Just don't let CSI check the laundry basket with any ultra-violet lights is all I'm saying. :blush:

And dammit why isn't my rep timeout over yet?!


----------



## theronin23

I'm pissed right now. I wanna rep Sassy for something SO BAD. But it says I have to spread it around before I can rep him again. Fuck this rep system, man.


----------



## frankman

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't want to know _what_ dreams they were.



The ones that end up in a dried up crusty sock, or that force a person to sleep on a wet spot.



theronin23 said:


> I'm pissed right now. I wanna rep Sassy for something SO BAD. But it says I have to spread it around before I can rep him again. Fuck this rep system, man.



There's a dude named Sassy?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It's insane! I am finally off Rep timeout and seven out of ten names I go to rep I am informed I have to spread it around some more! 

Stop being so freakin' awesome all the dang time people!


----------



## theronin23

frankman said:


> There's a dude named Sassy?



Sassy = Sasquatch


----------



## frankman

theronin23 said:


> Sassy = Sasquatch



That does sound like a guy. You knocked me for a loop with Sassy. It sounded like the 4th Powerpuff Girl.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Sassy = Sasquatch



Word in the 'hood is that he prefers Lord Sexington these days.


----------



## Sasquatch!

frankman said:


> That does sound like a guy. You knocked me for a loop with Sassy. It sounded like the 4th Powerpuff Girl.



Would it kill you to know I live with two guys nicknamed Bubbles and Giggles?


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's insane! I am finally off Rep timeout and seven out of ten names I go to rep I am informed I have to spread it around some more!
> 
> Stop being so freakin' awesome all the dang time people!



I'd love to Rep you for that one, but "I'm All
Out Of Rep" and so lost without it!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I love how you've got to 'spread it around' before you can give it to the same person again... it's like permission to be loose.


----------



## Dromond

Do you need permission to be loose?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Why? Are you giving it?


----------



## imfree

I'm rather Repromiscious, myself, and Dimm's
Rep system really cramps my style, causing
me to be ImRepotent on an almost daily 
basis!:doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Well if you want it, I've got it. :kiss2:


----------



## frankman

Sasquatch! said:


> Would it kill you to know I live with two guys nicknamed Bubbles and Giggles?



THAT'S SO COOL!!! Are you ironic gangsters, or do your menstrual cycles synq up?

Seriously, funniest thing I've heard in a while. 


PS great avatar


----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


> Would it kill you to know I live with two guys nicknamed Bubbles and Giggles?



*thats kinda funny only cuz i have 2 friends each with those names *


----------



## Dmitra

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's insane! I am finally off Rep timeout and seven out of ten names I go to rep I am informed I have to spread it around some more!
> 
> Stop being so freakin' awesome all the dang time people!



This. So freaking this.


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thats kinda funny only cuz i have 2 friends each with those names *



It would be funnier if they were huge biker type dudes  If they really are, then it's not funny at all


----------



## HDANGEL15

daddyoh70 said:


> It would be funnier if they were huge biker type dudes  If they really are, then it's not funny at all



*welll....they are bikers....but not dUDES lolol*


----------



## Sasquatch!

frankman said:


> THAT'S SO COOL!!! Are you ironic gangsters, or do your menstrual cycles synq up?
> 
> Seriously, funniest thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> 
> PS great avatar



I'm not sure whether I should mention our lads' night in last night...

Bah! We had hotdogs and margueritas and watched a half dozen episodes of Supernatural. It was awesome. :happy:

We're all straight. I swear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Can I get some rep for posting pics of my hot ass or what????


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm not sure whether I should mention our lads' night in last night...
> 
> Bah! We had hotdogs and margueritas and watched a half dozen episodes of Supernatural. It was awesome. :happy:
> 
> We're all straight. I swear.



Is hot dogs and margaritas some new innuendo you crazy kids are using? Like a lemon party?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Hey, so when am I gonna get my coveted second light-green can?

What is this crap?


----------



## ~da rev~

GIRRRRL, PLEASE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-i7rz9CsIM


----------



## AmazingAmy

~da rev~ said:


> GIRRRRL, PLEASE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-i7rz9CsIM



I can't seem to stop replaying that over and over and over... Guuurply!


----------



## Dromond

GOLD CAN AHOY!

Thank you to all you kind folk who have made this moment possible!


----------



## theronin23

I know I've faked you out before, because I didn't know the requirements, but now I do, I'm at 559 rep points, which, according my calculations, is only 41 away from my last dark green.

Let's do it to it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> GOLD CAN AHOY!
> 
> Thank you to all you kind folk who have made this moment possible!


You GO BOY!!!!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

theronin23 said:


> I know I've faked you out before, because I didn't know the requirements, but now I do, I'm at 559 rep points, which, according my calculations, is only 41 away from my last dark green.
> 
> Let's do it to it.



How do you even know how many rep points dictate what can? Is there like a list somewhere?
I'm at 968 points... but that means nothing cuz I have no idea what number you have to get to to get a second light green can. I guess I can assume it to be at 1000.



Wow, I feel like such a tool for even contemplating that.


----------



## CastingPearls

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> How do you even know how many rep points dictate what can? Is there like a list somewhere?
> I'm at 968 points... but that means nothing cuz I have no idea what number you have to get to to get a second light green can. I guess I can assume it to be at 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I feel like such a tool for even contemplating that.


Go back a few pages on this thread. You'll find how many points each can is worth. If you try to rep your own post, you'll also see how much rep you currently have.


----------



## frankman

Dromond said:


> GOLD CAN AHOY!
> 
> Thank you to all you kind folk who have made this moment possible!



What's up? Your rep, that's what! 
All deserved, dude. 
On to the second can!


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> What's up? Your rep, that's what!
> All deserved, dude.
> On to the second can!


Rep haiku Frank? lol


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Rep haiku Frank? lol



Nope, just posting
with a bigger right
margin; ImFree
style.

I so hope he doesn't have the copyrights


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> Nope, just posting
> with a bigger right
> margin; ImFree
> style.
> 
> I so hope he doesn't have the copyrights


STOP THAT!!! <u skeered me>

(and it gives me a headache)


----------



## theronin23

CastingPearls said:


> Go back a few pages on this thread. You'll find how many points each can is worth. If you try to rep your own post, you'll also see how much rep you currently have.



Or if you click User CP you can also see how many points you have


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> GOLD CAN AHOY!
> 
> Thank you to all you kind folk who have made this moment possible!



wooo hooo go You


but but but you beated me


----------



## Dromond

True, but I've been here longer. So when you average out the rep gained per length of membership, you still blow me out of the water in a big way.


----------



## FishCharming

i posted pictures in the drunk thread, where my rep at?


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


> Or if you click User CP you can also see how many points you have


True but my way doesn't take you to another page. Still, it's nice to have options.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> True, but I've been here longer. So when you average out the rep gained per length of membership, you still blow me out of the water in a big way.



oh in wich case I should be totally green with CP's rep as she has two gold cans and joined after me


----------



## frankman

spiritangel said:


> oh in wich case I should be totally green with CP's rep as she has two gold cans and joined after me



It's not the time on the board that counts, it's the amount of awesome you put in a post.

That being said, it says I have to spread before repping you again. It's difficult to work in an uncooperative system.


----------



## imfree

frankman said:


> Nope, just posting
> with a bigger right
> margin; ImFree
> style.
> 
> I so hope he doesn't have the copyrights



No Guys, I don't have a copyright. I think it's ADD
and that I'm still not that great at keeping the text
tight.:doh: I try my best to not create text that
looks like it has been typed by a monkey on LSD.


----------



## Dmitra

Popping in to say thanks for all the rep generated by my previous whine! I'm trying to Rep in return but I seem to succumb to im-Rep-otence more than can be believed.


----------



## imfree

Dmitra said:


> Popping in to say thanks for all the rep generated by my previous whine! I'm trying to Rep in return but I seem to succumb to im-Rep-otence more than can be believed.



Whew!!!, I'm glad to know that ImRepotency isn't an exclusively male issue!:doh:


----------



## spiritangel

Dmitra said:


> Popping in to say thanks for all the rep generated by my previous whine! I'm trying to Rep in return but I seem to succumb to im-Rep-otence more than can be believed.



huggles I hear that at this rate it will be my birthday again before I get through my birthday thread


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

And GEF saves the day and gives me my second light green can!!

*applause and cheering*

Not to mention all the others who pitched in. You guys rule too. <3 <3


----------



## Dromond

GEF's Rep-Fu is strong.


----------



## ManBeef

Jersey Shore Is Crazy Right Now!!!


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> Jersey Shore Is Crazy Right Now!!!



FINALLY got upped.

It's on the DL right now.


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> FINALLY got upped.
> 
> It's on the DL right now.



Are you watching this train wreck? Shit has not only hit the fan, but the splatter has hit an industrial blower! & now they made up... fuck these I-talians


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> Are you watching this train wreck? Shit has not only hit the fan, but the splatter has hit an industrial blower! & now they made up... fuck these I-talians



SHHHHHHH, GOSH DAMMIT SHHHHHHH

I've got 5 more minutes til it's done DLing.


----------



## CastingPearls

ManBeef said:


> Are you watching this train wreck? Shit has not only hit the fan, but the splatter has hit an industrial blower! & now they made up... fuck these I-talians


What's wrong with Italians?

(Oh, and for the record, they're Italian-Americans or Americans of Italian descent and not all of them are even that.)


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> SHHHHHHH, GOSH DAMMIT SHHHHHHH
> 
> I've got 5 more minutes til it's done DLing.



Sorry! I just got so excited


----------



## ManBeef

CastingPearls said:


> What's wrong with Italians?
> 
> (Oh, and for the record, they're Italian-Americans or Americans of Italian descent and not all of them are even that.)



I am Mexican, Italian, French, Native American. I have no issues with them. i am just made at the cast


----------



## Sasquatch!

ManBeef said:


> I am Mexican, Italian, French, Native American. I have no issues with them. i am just made at the cast



Wow, you were born in all those places at once?


----------



## Mishty

2,000 posts RIGHT now baby!!! 

HOLLA!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



I tried to rep you for that, but I have to "spread it around." 

Also, the Paysite and Fat Sexuality lurkers don't have rep to spread. lol


----------



## theronin23

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



It's SO rep-worthy, but I can't give you any more right now!


----------



## Joe944

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



Apparently I couldn't rep you again.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



Same here sweetie -  Goodness knows that picture is worth every once of rep I have and by golly you will get it! (as soon as the Rep Gods let me).


----------



## Dromond

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I tried to rep you for that, but I have to "spread it around."





theronin23 said:


> It's SO rep-worthy, but I can't give you any more right now!





Joe944 said:


> Apparently I couldn't rep you again.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Same here sweetie -  Goodness knows that picture is worth every once of rep I have and by golly you will get it! (as soon as the Rep Gods let me).



I'm in the same boat, Amy. You're so awesome that we've all given you rep already. We had none left to give for the oh-so-sexy nekkid frontal.


----------



## AmazingAmy

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I tried to rep you for that, but I have to "spread it around."
> 
> Also, the Paysite and Fat Sexuality lurkers don't have rep to spread. lol





theronin23 said:


> It's SO rep-worthy, but I can't give you any more right now!





Joe944 said:


> Apparently I couldn't rep you again.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Same here sweetie -  Goodness knows that picture is worth every once of rep I have and by golly you will get it! (as soon as the Rep Gods let me).





Dromond said:


> I'm in the same boat, Amy. You're so awesome that we've all given you rep already. We had none left to give for the oh-so-sexy nekkid frontal.



In that case I take cheque or credit card.

Hehe, thank you, guys!


----------



## Sasquatch!

No rep from me. I haven't been able to masturbate since you started that thread.


----------



## frankman

This is my 2000th post (not bad in 4 years, eh?), so I want you all to take this opportunity to rep me like it's 1999! 

View attachment Prince_1999_single.jpg


----------



## imfree

Oh my, what a Princely photo!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

frankman said:


> This is my 2000th post (not bad in 4 years, eh?), so I want you all to take this opportunity to rep me like it's 1999!



I've already given you too much love, apparently. Damn this love-limiting society!


----------



## rellis10

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



The problem is you're just TOO reppable! Stop being so Amazing 



frankman said:


> This is my 2000th post (not bad in 4 years, eh?), so I want you all to take this opportunity to rep me like it's 1999!



Congrats on reaching the big 2000, may many more joyful posts come from you in the future


----------



## daddyoh70

AmazingAmy said:


> I get nearly 100 points worth of rep for stimulating a debate on Christov and his uses during masturbation, BUT FUCK ALL FOR NEKKID FRONTAL?



I think it's all in the timing of the post and the thread. I put up a topless shot of me in a kilt in one thread and got maybe 1 or 2 hits. A little later, I posted the same pic in another thread and got more rep this month that I've gotten in the past 3. Tis a funny animal, this REP. 

And just for the record... Since I've received sooooo much rep this month, I just wanted to tell everyone that I do not wish to receive any more REP for the rest of the month.





PSYCH!!!!!!!! Just kidding... rep me now, so that way you will be able to rep me again when my birthday comes up in November!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

REP ME! REP ME HARDER!


----------



## daddyoh70

Apparently I've been repping too hard the past 24 hours


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Apparently I've been repping too hard the past 24 hours









*REP Harder *


*D*addyoh70: Sometimes you have to push past that REP Barrier "sticking point" ...Hopefully this wonderful photo of a gorgeous BBW PowerLifter will put some in "Reppin" mood :happy:


----------



## Dromond

AmazingAmy said:


> REP ME! REP ME HARDER!



Sorry, but I'm imrepotent.


----------



## imfree

AmazingAmy said:


> REP ME! REP ME HARDER!





Dromond said:


> Sorry, but I'm imrepotent.



RepWhoring's got me ImRepotent too, I hope this isn't age-related! I wanted to get you, both, but my Repper's down!:doh: Yah, I've been caught with my Repper down!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*wtf is up with the 
effing PANDA 
AVATARS???* 

View attachment panda.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wtf is up with the
> effing PANDA
> AVATARS???*




They have been confusing the heck out of me too :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They have been confusing the heck out of me too :doh:



It's a conspiracy of Furries.


----------



## BigChaz

Panda avatars are weirding me out.


----------



## imfree

BigChaz said:


> Panda avatars are weirding me out.



I don't see what your bloody problem with Pandas is! Maybe it's your Avatar?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Panda avatars are weirding me out.


*
is your panda being killed by a baseball bat and squirting* *BLLLOOOODDD*


----------



## Venom

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> is your panda being killed by a baseball bat and squirting* *BLLLOOOODDD*



I think its a machete maybe?


----------



## Paquito

I think it's just a knife.


----------



## BigChaz

It is a machete I believe. I literally just went to google and searched for "Dead panda picture"


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> Panda avatars are weirding me out.


Your avatar is full of win.

And yes, if you have nothing to do for a few hours, type anything into Google Images and prepare to be entertained.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They have been confusing the heck out of me too :doh:



*W*ell Greenie - you'll have to get with the "Panda Program" :happy:

Here are some avatar ideas for ya.. I'll send you a PM on some more...


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell Greenie - you'll have to get with the "Panda Program" :happy:
> 
> Here are some avatar ideas for ya.. I'll send you a PM on some more...
> 
> ...snipped 2 cute Panda IMG's...



Just wanna'!!!, just wann'a!!!, bears just wanna have fun!


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Just wanna'!!!, just wann'a!!!, bears just wanna have fun!



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Paquito

Everyone needs to rep Sasquatch for creating the most important thread EVAR.

The one about me.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Everyone needs to rep Sasquatch for creating the most important thread EVAR.
> 
> The one about me.



and for those of you unable to rep sasser von squatchingpants due to frequent reppage i will be happy to receive rep as a surrogate for his squatchiness.


----------



## tonynyc

FishCharming said:


> and for those of you unable to rep sasser von squatchingpants due to frequent reppage i will be happy to receive rep as a surrogate for his squatchiness.



*
Ah.... Rep Jumping at it's finest
* :happy:


----------



## Dromond

I have more rep points than posts. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> I have more rep points than posts. :happy:



Hahaha!!!, I just looked and I do, too! A few good posts, a little Rep-Whining, and a lot of good ol' fashioned Rep-Whoring was all it took to get me there! Thanks Guys!:bow::happy:


----------



## frankman

Dromond said:


> I have more rep points than posts. :happy:



Incidentally, you also have more posts than I have. How profess...profilac... prolific of you!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*R A W R


i want REP

or I will eat you:eat2:*


----------



## imfree

This thread needs a song!!! Rep me High Enough!:happy:

Damn Yankees-High Enough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE&ob=av2n


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> It is a machete I believe. I literally just went to google and searched for "Dead panda picture"



I thought you were talking about that movie Machete- I still want to see it



tonynyc said:


> *W*ell Greenie - you'll have to get with the "Panda Program" :happy:
> 
> Here are some avatar ideas for ya.. I'll send you a PM on some more...




Oh how you seem to know me so well.....and that penis pokey gets me to rep the hell out of you every time! :happy:


----------



## Mishty

I would like to thank Frankman the cowboy for my new golden can. :bow:

It looks so shiny and important by my name.... :happy:


Gives me more rep power to...  

Who wants some of this??!


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> I would like to thank Frankman the cowboy for my new golden can. :bow:
> 
> It looks so shiny and important by my name.... :happy:
> 
> 
> Gives me more rep power to...
> 
> Who wants some of this??!



I totally saw the maiden appearance of your brand spanking new can; it wasn't there, and then it was.

Ah, the miracle of birth.


----------



## imfree

Hey neighbor, and peer DimmerLand Rep-Whines Associate!, don't forget to tell each customer "Thank you for shopping at your DimmerLand Rep-Whines Store!"!


----------



## Mishty

frankman said:


> I totally saw the maiden appearance of your brand spanking new can; it wasn't there, and then it was.
> 
> Ah, the miracle of birth.



Henceforth my second yellow can shall be called Frank II in honor of his Dutch cowboy godfather. 

View attachment Untitledkk.jpg


----------



## frankman

I couldn't have asked for a prettier godson.

Incidentally, The Eternal Cowboy is also the name of one of the best rock albums of the last decade. Be sure to check it out.


----------



## Mishty

Jon Bon Jovi?


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> Jon Bon Jovi?



Close. Against Me!


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *R A W R
> 
> 
> i want REP
> 
> or I will eat you:eat2:*



I can't Rep this post twice. If that's your profile picture, then I'm really scared, because you look like a Maine Coon Cat and, DAMN!!!, they'll eat anything and everything!!!


----------



## imfree

(~~~~Store PA system crackles to life~~~) Attention DimmerLand Rep-Whines Shoppers, Rep-Whines is now open 24/7, Holiday Schedule, so you can do your holiday shopping early. Please be sure to take full advantage of our Rep 4 Rep special, now, until December 15th! Rep-a-way available until December 24 and as always, thank you for shopping at DimmerLand Rep-Whines! (~~~PA mic mutes and heinous, gaawddaful trombone-led, elevator-music version of "Layla" resumes~~~)

The London Trombone Sound-Layla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHtU7Wnctz4


----------



## imfree

I'm 52 away from Rep 7K, anyone care to incite a Rep Frenzy on me and crash-land me and my SS Repperprize Starship on that planet Rep 7K?


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> I can't Rep this post twice. If that's your profile picture, then I'm really scared, because you look like a Maine Coon Cat and, DAMN!!!, they'll eat anything and everything!!!



*thats my boy leaning in close.......*


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> I can't Rep this post twice. If that's your profile picture, then I'm really scared, because you look like a Maine Coon Cat and, DAMN!!!, they'll eat anything and everything!!!



My bad, it wasn't "profile picture", I should have written "Avatar Picture":doh:.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> (~~~~Store PA system crackles to life~~~) Attention DimmerLand Rep-Whines Shoppers, Rep-Whines is now open 24/7, Holiday Schedule, so you can do your holiday shopping early. Please be sure to take full advantage of our Rep 4 Rep special, now, until December 15th! Rep-a-way available until December 24 and as always, thank you for shopping at DimmerLand Rep-Whines! (~~~PA mic mutes and heinous, gaawddaful trombone-led, elevator-music version of "Layla" resumes~~~)
> 
> The London Trombone Sound-Layla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHtU7Wnctz4



And please make sure you stock up on our most popular item. Supplies are limited so get yours in time for the holiday!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*HOW ABOUT A LITTLE CHEESE WITH THAT WHINEEEEEEEEE * 

View attachment cheese_tray.jpg


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> And please make sure you stock up on our most popular item. Supplies are limited so get yours in time for the holiday!!!
> ...snipped IMG...





HDANGEL15 said:


> *HOW ABOUT A LITTLE CHEESE WITH THAT WHINEEEEEEEEE *



Aaaah, a couple of fine friends, here, connoisseurs of the finer things in life!


----------



## imfree

Wooo!, the craters really look big from here!!! I'm just 7 Reps away from planet Rep7K and crash-landing any second, now!


----------



## FishCharming

i guess i havnt done anything rep-worthy since i havnt gotten any rep in weeks...  

since my self worth is directly related to my dims rep score i feel that i must go and do something to redeem my honor... perhaps seppuku...


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> i guess i havnt done anything rep-worthy since i havnt gotten any rep in weeks...
> 
> since my self worth is directly related to my dims rep score i feel that i must go and do something to redeem my honor... perhaps seppuku...



Sorry, gotta spread the rep before I do you again.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

FishCharming said:


> i guess i havnt done anything rep-worthy since i havnt gotten any rep in weeks...
> 
> since my self worth is directly related to my dims rep score i feel that i must go and do something to redeem my honor... perhaps seppuku...





Sasquatch! said:


> Sorry, gotta spread the rep before I do you again.



Ditto.

---


----------



## tonynyc

Sounds like we need to spread some Righteous Rep

*Spread the Rep *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tonynyc said:


> Sounds like we need to spread some Righteous Rep
> 
> *Spread the Rep *



I just spread it.:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I just spread it.:smitten:



I have to wait


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FishCharming said:


> i guess i havnt done anything rep-worthy since i havnt gotten any rep in weeks...
> 
> since my self worth is directly related to my dims rep score i feel that i must go and do something to redeem my honor... perhaps seppuku...



Anti-seppuku rep given. Only because your adorable girl will miss you.


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> Anti-seppuku rep given. Only because your adorable girl will miss you.



thanks for the rep! i guess i dont have to kill myself now! although i pretty much gave up on that idea as soon as i posted it as the only knife i had clean was a butter knife and that just seemed like an exercise in futility...


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Wooo!, the craters really look big from here!!! I'm just 7 Reps away from planet Rep7K and crash-landing any second, now!



DAMN!!!, what a headache, I feel worse than that time I got so drunk that I passed out in another Guy's room at 3am on a Saturday morning and was hungover 'till noon, Monday at Goodfellow AFB in '74! That's a "war" story for another post! Oh, this splitting headache!!! S**t!!!, now I see! I crash-landed hard into Rep 7k and did not come to until Rep 7016!!! Thanks, Guys.:bow:


----------



## FishCharming

I'm going on a repping spree! better keep you're mouths closed cus i'm totally going to rep your face! 

that's right, i am a reppist


----------



## Dromond

Rep me, rep me hard.


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> Rep me, rep me hard.



Time for another Rep song!

Andy Kim-Rep Me Gently http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o

Good-sounding file, too!


----------



## imfree

~~~~~~~~Tacky background music mutes, announcer mic opens with feedback reminiscent of The Who's performance at Woodstock~~~~~~

Attention shoppers, your DimmerLand Rep Whines Store is now open holiday hours, 24/7, for your shopping convenience. We're presently out of stock on Deluxe Rep, so be sure to to get your Rain Check at Customer Service!

~~~~~~~Feedback, hum, and noisy mic audio finally mutes and this version of The Beatles' Eleanor Rigby resumes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3F7Z-e-yLI~~~~~~~

Repless since 11/13/2010.


----------



## FishCharming

imfree said:


> ~~~~~~~~Tacky background music mutes, announcer mic opens with feedback reminiscent of The Who's performance at Woodstock~~~~~~
> 
> Attention shoppers, your DimmerLand Rep Whines Store is now open holiday hours, 24/7, for your shopping convenience. We're presently out of stock on Deluxe Rep, so be sure to to get your Rain Check at Customer Service!
> 
> ~~~~~~~Feedback, hum, and noisy mic audio finally mutes and this version of The Beatles' Eleanor Rigby resumes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3F7Z-e-yLI~~~~~~~
> 
> Repless since 11/13/2010.



sorry, i need to spread it around, lol.

but if anyone else is feeling rep generous i'll be more than happy to take it off your hands


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> ~~~~~~~~Tacky background music mutes, announcer mic opens with feedback reminiscent of The Who's performance at Woodstock~~~~~~
> 
> Attention shoppers, your DimmerLand Rep Whines Store is now open holiday hours, 24/7, for your shopping convenience. We're presently out of stock on Deluxe Rep, so be sure to to get your Rain Check at Customer Service!
> 
> ~~~~~~~Feedback, hum, and noisy mic audio finally mutes and this version of The Beatles' Eleanor Rigby resumes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3F7Z-e-yLI~~~~~~~
> 
> Repless since *12/07/2010*.



*
Fixed it for ya... now looks like some pre Holiday REPS are in order for sure 

*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Pre-Holiday rep indeed. I haven't had a good ol' fashioned rep shower in a great while. 

In lieu of the gifts everyone was going to send me, you can just rep me if you prefer. Gifts along with Rep will be most graciously reciprocated.


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *
> Fixed it for ya... now looks like some pre Holiday REPS are in order for sure
> 
> *



You are generous and a Gentleman, kind Sir and Friend.:bow:

I wish you peace, love, and joy this holiday season, Merry Christmas, too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pre-Holiday rep indeed. I haven't had a good ol' fashioned rep shower in a great while.
> 
> In lieu of the gifts everyone was going to send me, you can just rep me if you prefer. Gifts along with Rep will be most graciously reciprocated.


*
ditto my brother....but i can't rep YOU any moar currently *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Has anyone noticed I have been gone, much less missed me?


----------



## FishCharming

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone noticed I have been gone, much less missed me?



i missed you madly!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FishCharming said:


> i missed you madly!



Lol thanks


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone noticed I have been gone, much less missed me?


*
WHERE DID YOU GO???????*


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone noticed I have been gone, much less missed me?





FishCharming said:


> i missed you madly!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol thanks



Repper's in the charger, Ma'me, but when it finally has a full charge...Gonna Rep You Madly! The Doors-Rep Her Madly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvtZTkl0qWg

Rep is Love and Love is Rep, in Dimm's, this'll work fine!:bow: I missed you, too. Glad to see you again.:happy:


----------



## ManBeef

i got a fever... && the only prescription... is more rep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> WHERE DID YOU GO???????*



Took some "time off" and then had a few nights of connectivity problems- not to mention getting ready for the holidays. 



imfree said:


> Repper's in the charger, Ma'me, but when it finally has a full charge...Gonna Rep You Madly! The Doors-Rep Her Madly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvtZTkl0qWg
> 
> Rep is Love and Love is Rep, in Dimm's, this'll work fine!:bow: I missed you, too. Glad to see you again.:happy:



Thanks E  :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took some "time off" and then had a few nights of connectivity problems- not to mention getting ready for the holidays.



Your wit and charm was missed  glad to see you back :happy:


*And in celebration of your return - even the Polar Bears are Happy *


----------



## spiritangel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has anyone noticed I have been gone, much less missed me?



yes of course I noticed but your back now yay


----------



## imfree

ManBeef said:


> i got a fever... && the only prescription... is more rep



I'll make you a deal. Don't do any c****ll and I'll Rep you when my Repper's done charging


I should get Rep for this post! 

View attachment Cowbell No Cowbell.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nacho sez what's this rep stuff about?


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> I'll make you a deal. Don't do any c****ll and I'll Rep you when my Repper's done charging
> 
> 
> I should get Rep for this post!



*Hell yeah... but I cannot give any rep ....*



CastingPearls said:


> Nacho sez what's this rep stuff about?



*
Nacho is above all of this REP Madness 
*


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho sez what's this rep stuff about?



Nacho Rep, but mine! Just kidding, 'cuz I know better than to deny a Maine Coon Cat anything, after all, people don't own cats...

Nacho should be good for 20-30 lbs of Rep!


Repper's charging.


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Nacho Rep, but mine! Just kidding, 'cuz I know better than to deny a Maine Coon Cat anything, after all, people don't own cats...
> 
> Nacho should be good for 20-30 lbs of Rep!
> 
> 
> Repper's charging.



NACHO REP sounds good to me


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> NACHO REP sounds good to me



Here's one of Rep Queen Alleigh that I posted in "Animals", earlier today.

I'm sure she'll be demanding her share of Rep before too long, especially once she learns how much Nacho has been getting!:doh: 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht Queen 12-7-2010.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

imfree said:


> I'll make you a deal. Don't do any c****ll and I'll Rep you when my Repper's done charging
> 
> 
> I should get Rep for this post!



no cowbell? are you mad!?


----------



## imfree

ManBeef said:


> no cowbell? are you mad!?



You *ASKED* for it!!! Blue Oyster Cult: Full-Tilt Cowbell Assault http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA5OvHbZTAs&feature=fvst

Watch me get banned for my foul deed, and in the holiday season, too!

Funny, no one ever says anything about that Echoplex!


----------



## JulieD

hmmm...now im kinda second guessing about generously giving reps out....not that i am planning on using it, but has anyone one ever thought about an un-rep feature? it truly is not that serious, but just a thought...


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> hmmm...now im kinda second guessing about generously giving reps out....not that i am planning on using it, but has anyone one ever thought about an un-rep feature? it truly is not that serious, but just a thought...


Actually that feature (negative rep) was an option with the forum program but Dimensions opted out due to inevitability of abuse. In fact if (when) people use the rep feature to abuse someone anyway, they can get infracted depending on the situation. We're trusted to behave like adults here.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> Actually that feature (negative rep) was an option with the forum program but Dimensions opted out due to inevitability of abuse. In fact if (when) people use the rep feature to abuse someone anyway, they can get infracted depending on the situation. We're trusted to behave like adults here.



Oh, thanks for the information CP... I probably would never use it if we did. The one thing that is kind of sucky about communicating back and forth in a text medium, is that the words can be misinterpreted. They can be meant one way, but then read in another....I guess it's good that most of us are thick


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> Oh, thanks for the information CP... I probably would never use it if we did. The one thing that is kind of sucky about communicating back and forth in a text medium, is that the words can be misinterpreted. They can be meant one way, but then read in another....I guess it's good that most of us are thick



I may be thick, but I'm a delicate flower.


----------



## tonynyc

JulieD said:


> Oh, thanks for the information CP... I probably would never use it if we did. The one thing that is kinda sucks about communicating back and forth in a text medium, is that the words can be misinterpreted. They can be meant one way, but then read in another....I guess it's good that most of us are thick



*Thick is good * :wubu: :wubu:

Of course those who do get infractions will be punished....








Now behave or else...


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I may be thick, but I'm a delicate flower.



It's okay, if you have a little fright
Don't you worry, I won't bite (not that hard) 
If you wan't it, I'll give you power
Just be gentle, I'm delicate like a flower


----------



## HDANGEL15

*looking for SHAMELESS birthday rep

old as dirt but feel half my age

*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*yeah...thanks y'all 3 yeller cans.....not sure what it takes for the next and why it is so freaking important...............

ps bday was amazing...*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Paquito said:


> It's okay, if you have a little fright
> Don't you worry, I won't bite (not that hard)
> If you wan't it, I'll give you power
> Just be gentle, I'm delicate like a flower



I find I want to rep you more often than I am able. I don't get why I don't get more rep. People will tell me I make them laugh so much and it's like, then why don't you rep me when I do? It's because they want to keep a fat girl down.


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> I find I want to rep you more often than I am able. I don't get why I don't get more rep. People will tell me I make them laugh so much and it's like, then why don't you rep me when I do? It's because they want to keep a fat girl down.



You must spread reputation around before giving to this poster again

I do try and rep you any chance I am allowed to


----------



## FishCharming

i am fresh out of rep, but i'll see you in 24 hours


----------



## imfree

Hi Dimmer Guys and Gals, it's less than a week 'til Christmas. Be sure to give Christmas/Holiday Rep generously this year, so that Rep is the gift that gives and receives!


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> i am fresh out of rep, but i'll see you in 24 hours



*dayum this is a freaking long 24 hours 

but thanks everyone!!!!! it was a fabulous b'day*


----------



## daddyoh70

I'm beginning to think my Rep Receiver is broken  I've been posting stuff, dishing out rep left and right and have gotten nothing in return. Tis the season for GIVING people. So make yourselves feel better and GIVE ME SOME REP!!!  
*imfree, could you do a quick diagnostic on my rep receiver?*


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm beginning to think my Rep Receiver is broken  I've been posting stuff, dishing out rep left and right and have gotten nothing in return. Tis the season for GIVING people. So make yourselves feel better and GIVE ME SOME REP!!!
> *imfree, could you do a quick diagnostic on my rep receiver?*



Your receiver did .26uv for 20db SINAD, excellent for a "boat-anchor" type of receiver you pictured! You should have received your Rep with great volume and clarity! Have a great Christmas/Holiday!


Thought about this song a few minutes later. Sir, I believe we need a link!

Golden Earring-Are You Receiving Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRy1XMdsP9Y


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm beginning to think my Rep Receiver is broken  I've been posting stuff, dishing out rep left and right and have gotten nothing in return. Tis the season for GIVING people. So make yourselves feel better and GIVE ME SOME REP!!!
> *imfree, could you do a quick diagnostic on my rep receiver?*



Gotta' love that ChiaFluorescent-Green "Magic Eye Tube" signal strength indicator, too! It's priceless in a ChiaRelated post!

The indicator tubes are so cool and I had to share the Retro-Coolness of those things! We had a Telefunken console stereo and tape recorder that used bar-type indicator tubes, as many German tube-type radios and tape recorders did. 

View attachment Magic Eye Tube.jpg


View attachment Magic Eye Tube bar type.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Daniel is tired of Nacho getting all the attention;


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Daniel is tired of Nacho getting all the attention;



Alleigh would like you to tell Daniel "hi!" for her. Ha!, feline online!


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Your receiver did .26uv for 20db SINAD, excellent for a "boat-anchor" type of receiver you pictured! You should have received your Rep with great volume and clarity! Have a great Christmas/Holiday!
> 
> 
> Thought about this song a few minutes later. Sir, I believe we need a link!
> 
> Golden Earring-Are You Receiving Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRy1XMdsP9Y



Thank you my friend. She seems to be working fine now. I thought that lil green light reminded me of something


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *looking for SHAMELESS birthday rep
> 
> old as dirt but feel half my age
> 
> *





HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah...thanks y'all 3 yeller cans.....not sure what it takes for the next and why it is so freaking important...............
> 
> ps bday was amazing...*




Happy Belated Birthday! *hugs*

Sorry- out of rep, too :doh:


----------



## frankman

Thread clean-ups never bode well for my rep-count. This is me asking my rep back. New rep is of course also greatly appreciated.


----------



## JulieD

this entire rep system has me baffled...

1)there is no un-rep function...def?
2) you have a limit to how many times you can rep one person....i mean really, what if i think that there are only 7 people who have anything worth while to rep...they are my goddamn reps to pass out and if i want to give them all to one person, i should be able to!
3) i have a daily limit of reps...why? some days i feel more generous then others...
4) if i dont pass out all of my reps in one day, i would like to be able to grandfather them into the next day. any reps that i have not used more then 3 days...then take them away, they go bad after that anyhow
5) im just saying...there should be a ripping committee...i know for a fact that some Dimmers rep the stupidest shit. there should be rules and regulations on what you can rep and what you cannot rep. 
6) certain people should be baned from ripping
7) certain people should be baned from receiving reps


----------



## imfree

JulieD said:


> this entire rep system has me baffled...
> 
> ...snipped....



I find the system Rep(rehensible), myself


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ruggles wants to know if there's any rep left for him? 

View attachment IMG00192-20100904-1828.jpg


----------



## JulieD

Are you kidding? What the fuck?


----------



## FishCharming

gimme all your rep or i'll give you a wedgie and take your lunch money!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Are you pmsing or something?


----------



## JulieD

Yes, but that's besides the point
I just do not understand...FLM, I have read and replied to some of your posts...maybe I have even repped you, I don't remember. But why? I guess maybe I see the repping thingy as a way of recognizing and acknowledging posters for contributing something worthwhile to the boards. I just don't understand the point of asking for repps for you fury lilttle feline. I'm not a cat hater, and don't have any problems with you...I just don't get it. I'm sure your cat will be repped from someone...if not just for the fact that I am being a bitch. I simply don't get it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Well see, I was asking the _thread_ for reps, since that's what this thread is for and I was actually responding to elaine's picture where she posted a pic of her cat.


----------



## Famouslastwords

FishCharming said:


> gimme all your rep or i'll give you a wedgie and take your lunch money!



I think I already repped your christmas song.


----------



## JulieD

Oohhhh, 
I apologize then. It does make sense though, I wondered why some people have so damn many. I guess I didn't realize that this thread was for people who need to ask for them...by all means, don't let me interrupt the shameless begging.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Julie,

The Rep system was designed for a person to acknowledge another person's post in a positive way if they like it. What they choose to like and thus rep is up to the individual person. Some will be frugal and wait for truly awesome posts to rep. For others that truly awesome post is the adorable picture of someone's pet. In order to make the fact that you have given someone rep special, only a set allotment is given per person, per day to use. After all, if rep were a dime a dozen, how special would it be? 

Any of the picture threads are a quick way to get rep. Especially for new people. Naturally, the "nekkid" threads top that list for gaining rep. 

Bad behavior shouldn't be rewarded, but often is. It's amazing what a good snark can get you in rep points. Posting-Arguing(?)/being a dick (especially in Hyde Park) is generally one of the fastest way to get rep quickly. It's also one of the fastest ways to lose it, if the moderators have to come in and clean-house after a nasty blow-up for which HP is notorious. If you're given rep for a post and the mods delete it as part of a clean-up, you lose the rep with it (thus Frankman's request above). 

It's especially hard for new people who have so little rep in the beginning and trying to figure it out. The good news is the more rep you receive, the more rep you can eventually give and the more points they are worth when you give it. Of course in order to receive rep you have to participate in the forums and post things others will deem rep worthy. 

Or come here to the Rep Whines thread and whine for shameless sympathy rep. But note, even in here, the whining/begging should be creative and/or interesting enough to be rep worthy.


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> Oohhhh,
> I apologize then. It does make sense though, I wondered why some people have so damn many. I guess I didn't realize that this thread was for people who need to ask for them...by all means, don't let me interrupt the shameless begging.


FTR The vast majority of my rep is neither from pics of me nor my cats. I came to this thread originally to GIVE rep to people asking for it and started to post pics of Nacho (and recently Daniel) as a joke. I've never needed to whine for rep especially since whether it's given from respect, compassion or whining, it's not like we can cash it in for anything worthwhile. In fact, someone else usually has to point it out when I get a new can.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Well see, I was asking the _thread_ for reps, since that's what this thread is for and I was actually responding to elaine's picture where she posted a pic of her cat.


Nacho would like to give Ruggles rep but he's too busy licking his ass.


----------



## JulieD

Aww...I truly was just playing. I could care less about who reps who and for what. It doesn't matter to me, I swear. I was just being a thorn because I am at work, and have nothing better to do then to cause problems of issues that don't hold any real weight imo. I never meant to upset or offend anyone, it honestly was all in good fun. So, rep away reppers! May the most repped win!


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> Aww...I truly was just playing. I could care less about who reps who and for what. It doesn't matter to me, I swear. I was just being a thorn because I am at work, and have nothing better to do then to cause problems of issues that don't hold any real weight imo. I never meant to upset or offend anyone, it honestly was all in good fun. So, rep away reppers! May the most repped win!


I think you need a hug. (((((((Julie)))))))) We're cool.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> I think you need a hug. (((((((Julie)))))))) We're cool.



oh CP. i wouldnt want to be any cooler with anyone else! thanks for the hug too!


----------



## tonynyc

JulieD said:


> oh CP. i wouldnt want to be any cooler with anyone else! thanks for the hug too!



(((((HUG)))))) therapy is the best.....

Time to spread around some of that Holiday Cheer Rep!!!!!!!


----------



## JayDanger

Call me late to the party, but I just figured out what those rep things are, and I just saw all the messages people have been "repping" me with.

Now I feel all warm n' fuzzy inside


----------



## JulieD

Holy Garbanzo Beans Batman! I actually received 4 reps from my little fake bitch fit i threw in here yesterday...amazing...simply amazing. Oh, and i got 2 hugs! 

Tony, im claiming your (((((HUG)))))) as a personal hug to me...thanks! :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I see your four bitchfit rep messages and raise you 6 cat rep messages.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Julie,
> 
> The Rep system was designed for a person to acknowledge another person's post in a positive way if they like it. What they choose to like and thus rep is up to the individual person. Some will be frugal and wait for truly awesome posts to rep. For others that truly awesome post is the adorable picture of someone's pet. In order to make the fact that you have given someone rep special, only a set allotment is given per person, per day to use. After all, if rep were a dime a dozen, how special would it be?
> 
> Any of the picture threads are a quick way to get rep. Especially for new people. Naturally, the "nekkid" threads top that list for gaining rep.
> 
> Bad behavior shouldn't be rewarded, but often is. It's amazing what a good snark can get you in rep points. Posting-Arguing(?)/being a dick (especially in Hyde Park) is generally one of the fastest way to get rep quickly. It's also one of the fastest ways to lose it, if the moderators have to come in and clean-house after a nasty blow-up for which HP is notorious. If you're given rep for a post and the mods delete it as part of a clean-up, you lose the rep with it (thus Frankman's request above).
> 
> It's especially hard for new people who have so little rep in the beginning and trying to figure it out. The good news is the more rep you receive, the more rep you can eventually give and the more points they are worth when you give it. Of course in order to receive rep you have to participate in the forums and post things others will deem rep worthy.
> 
> Or come here to the Rep Whines thread and whine for shameless sympathy rep. But note, even in here, the whining/begging should be creative and/or interesting enough to be rep worthy.



*Or in the words of OWA * *REPMAS* :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## JulieD

JulieD said:


> ...I just don't get it. I'm sure your cat will be repped from someone...if not just for the fact that I am being a bitch. I simply don't get it.





Famouslastwords said:


> I see your four bitchfit rep messages and raise you 6 cat rep messages.



GTFO! No Kidding! I knew that was going to happen, good for you! 

I am still surprized that i didnt even ask/whine/shamelessly beg for any and still got four...

Oh, and I got an amazing PM from a lovely FFA friend who im sure would have repped me if she could have, but you all know how we are rep restricted...so no rep for me...oh well


----------



## Famouslastwords

JulieD said:


> GTFO! No Kidding! I knew that was going to happen, good for you!
> 
> I am still surprized that i didnt even ask/whine/shamelessly beg for any and still got four...
> 
> Oh, and I got an amazing PM from a lovely FFA friend who im sure would have repped me if she could have, but you all know how we are rep restricted...so no rep for me...oh well



No instead you threw a tantrum over someone posting a picture of a cat looking expectantly into a camera with a caption asking for rep and you got 4 rep! That's much better!


----------



## JulieD

Famouslastwords said:


> No instead you threw a tantrum over someone posting a picture of a cat looking expectantly into a camera with a caption asking for rep and you got 4 rep! That's much better!



Nooooooo.... I didnt throw a tantrum over any picture of a cat... and i didnt receive any reps for that either...1 was for an un-rep attempt gone sour; 2 were for the irony of it all; and 1 was for Christmas

not to mention that i just added to your 6 cat reps making it 7. Your cat is cute... 
im kinda feeling some hostility towards me from yesterday... are you pmsing or something?


----------



## Famouslastwords

JulieD said:


> Nooooooo.... I didnt throw a tantrum over any picture of a cat... and i didnt receive any reps for that either...1 was for an un-rep attempt gone sour; 2 were for the irony of it all; and 1 was for Christmas
> 
> not to mention that i just added to your 6 cat reps making it 7. Your cat is cute...
> im kinda feeling some hostility towards me from yesterday... are you pmsing or something?



No! I'm just a bitch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> No! I'm just a bitch.


QFT .


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> QFT .



Takes on to know one.








Peewee Hermanisms FTW.:bow:


----------



## JulieD

Famouslastwords said:


> No! I'm just a bitch.



and i would have sooo repped you for that too! UGH! damn you repping limits! oh well, my reps are completely useless anyhow...not to mention im sure you will receive a shit load of reps for the above quote as is...


----------



## Amaranthine

JulieD said:


> and i would have sooo repped you for that too! UGH! damn you repping limits! oh well, my reps are completely useless anyhow...not to mention im sure you will receive a shit load of reps for the above quote as is...



I see the Christmas repping spirit found you 

Anyways, it's the thought that counts! Except when there's a little gray block instead of a green block. Then the thought is totally useless too


----------



## ManBeef

So... I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a repping today?


----------



## tonynyc

*** BUMP ****
Since this is the 1st posting for 2011 in this thread... We need to ring in the New Year with some REP.... :happy:


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *** BUMP ****
> Since this is the 1st posting for 2011 in this thread... We need to ring in the New Year with some REP.... :happy:



You're 1 hour ahead of me, Sir.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Happy 2011! Hope this is everyone's best year for love, happiness and health ever....oh and also for rep, of course!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

A new year, a new rep possibly?


----------



## Aust99

I hate grey cans.... And Happy New Year Peeps.


----------



## penguin

teehee, I'm apparently now able to be the recipient of the two cans jokes. I'm sure I'm a 12 year old boy at heart sometimes.


----------



## FishCharming

yay! new years rep for all


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> yay! new years rep for all



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'd just like to thank TraciJo67 for pushing me to the 1001 rep mark. :bow: But more than that, I'd like to thank God for choosing me, because he clearly likes me more than he likes you and cares how many cans I have.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Any rep for the pussy between my legs?







ETA: If not he will make an evil bad post about you...one pawed.


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> Et tu, Brute?



my shamelessness knows no bounds, lol.

so about that rep...


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> my shamelessness knows no bounds, lol.
> 
> so about that rep...



hmmmm...due to the limitations that have been placed on the reps, i cannot rep you at this time...but im sure i will see your shameless little tri-horned head whining again...sooner then later


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> Any rep for the pussy between my legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: If not he will make an evil bad post about you...one pawed.



I tried to rep the hell out of your pussy- but I _came_ up short


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried to rep the hell out of your pussy- but I _came_ up short



lol, innit how it always is.


----------



## Aust99

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried to rep the hell out of your pussy- but I _came_ up short



meeee tooooo!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Any rep for the pussy between my legs?
> 
> ETA: If not he will make an evil bad post about you...one pawed.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried to rep the hell out of your pussy- but I _came_ up short





Famouslastwords said:


> lol, innit how it always is.



LMAO! :doh::doh::doh:

I do believe I just accidentally gave GEF your pussy rep and naturally I have to spread it before I can rep that pussy the way it so justly deserves!


----------



## daddyoh70

penguin said:


> teehee, I'm apparently now able to be the recipient of the two cans jokes. I'm sure I'm a 12 year old boy at heart sometimes.



My favorite two can joke...

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Toucan!
Toucan who?
Toucan play at this game!
Ba Dump Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DaddyOh, you know that is just sad, sad I tell you! In fact it's THIS sad.

But still reppable.


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> DaddyOh, you know that is just sad, sad I tell you! In fact it's THIS sad.
> 
> But still reppable.



I'm personally a fan of THIS depressed brass instrument.


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> DaddyOh, you know that is just sad, sad I tell you! In fact it's THIS sad.
> 
> But still reppable.



It's all about the REP!!! Thank you kindly :bow:



Amaranthine said:


> I'm personally a fan of THIS depressed brass instrument.



As soon as I'm allowed, I owe you Price is Right flashback rep for that sound effect.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> I'm personally a fan of THIS depressed brass instrument.



LOL! Cute, but why am I suddenly reminded of _The Price Is Right_? I haven't seen that show since Bob Barker's hair was black! I'm going have to owe you rep for that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> As soon as I'm allowed, I owe you *Price is Right* flashback rep for that sound effect.



Well that answers that question!


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well that answers that question!



Indeed it does... indeed it does.


----------



## daddyoh70

What did everybody do? Make a New Years resolution to stop whining for more rep or what? I for one, did not. Please to give me rep... thnx.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> What did everybody do? Make a New Years resolution to stop whining for more rep or what? I for one, did not. Please to give me rep... thnx.



Rep: I know what I want, but I just don't know how to go about getting it!

Jimi Hendrix-Manic Depression http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY5oHzNw_g8


----------



## Mishty

That third can has taken over a thousand more than the last one....
I just don't get this rep system, wasn't there a post or a thread that explained it, and that Dimensions user homepage, that let you see how much rep you were worth?








gifs and rep go together go together like Chinese food and pudding.


----------



## CastingPearls

What is the reputation system for?
The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.


----------



## Dromond

I'm so close to that second gold can I can taste it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> What is the reputation system for?
> The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.



I'm sure I've seen you answer this question at least 452,564,879 times.  I love it.


----------



## tonynyc

Mishty said:


> That third can has taken over a thousand more than the last one....
> I just don't get this rep system, wasn't there a post or a thread that explained it, and that Dimensions user homepage, that let you see how much rep you were worth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gifs and rep go together go together like Chinese food and pudding.



*VanDammit Rep!!!! ... He's seen better days - so has the snake * :happy: :happy:


----------



## theronin23

Just sayin'...I think this board has enough whining and whiny people. This is just enabling.


----------



## JulieD

theronin23 said:


> Just sayin'...I think this board has enough whining and whiny people. This is just enabling.



agreed! *likes*


----------



## Mishty

I think it's all in good fun


----------



## Famouslastwords

theronin23 said:


> Just sayin'...I think this board has enough whining and whiny people. This is just enabling.



I think the thread title is pretty self explanatory, no one made you come in here and complain about the whining. Isn't that a lesser form of whining? Besides, I don't think there's much whining persay as shameless begging and joking around.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mishty said:


> gifs and rep go together go together like Chinese food and pudding.



Is it just me or does that have Freudian subtext written all over/under it?


----------



## Dromond

theronin23 said:


> Just sayin'...I think this board has enough whining and whiny people. This is just enabling.



And your point is?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The thread is light-hearted and friendly- not really in the spirit of "whining"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Where does "Bitching and Moaning" come into play?


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where does "Bitching and Moaning" come into play?



me...i bitch and moan...
I vote it be moved to the Lounge...but what do i know


----------



## Mishty

Whiners whining about whiners whining.... 

This has a much deeper meaning I'm sure....


----------



## Famouslastwords

JulieD said:


> me...i bitch and moan...
> I vote it be moved to the Lounge...but what do i know




Realistically Julie half of the bhm/ffa threads should be moved to the lounge, but they're not going to be, so I'd push that idea right out of your mind right now.


----------



## imfree

Famouslastwords said:


> Realistically Julie half of the bhm/ffa threads should be moved to the lounge, but they're not going to be, so I'd push that idea right out of your mind right now.



We have to keep this thread here because if it were to be placed in the open, with Lounge exposure, the Rep-whoring that goes on in here would be visible


----------



## CastingPearls

*baffled with bullshit since April 2010*


----------



## Paquito

So... if anyone wants to give me rep for being close to my next gold can, and being fucking awesome in general, go for it.


----------



## imfree

Paquito said:


> So... if anyone wants to give me rep for being close to my next gold can, and being fucking awesome in general, go for it.



General Awesome at your service, Sir! The Rep should be in your depot by now.


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> *baffled with bullshit since April 2010*



agreed...but since Aug...


----------



## Dromond

And I got it! :bounce:

Thanks to the following for their generous contributions to the Second Gold Can Rep Fund:

gobettiepurple
CastingPearls
imfree
Aust99
Amaranthine
littlefairywren
FishCharming
lovelocs
Paquito


----------



## tonynyc

*L*ess whinning More REP!!!!!!


----------



## Aust99

Dromond said:


> And I got it! :bounce:
> 
> Thanks to the following for their generous contributions to the Second Gold Can Rep Fund:
> 
> gobettiepurple
> CastingPearls
> imfree
> Aust99
> Amaranthine
> littlefairywren
> FishCharming
> lovelocs
> Paquito


Yay!!! Your welcome!


tonynyc said:


> *L*ess whinning More REP!!!!!!


Granted...


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally got my Golden Six Pack!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
I'd like to thank The Forum for everyone's support, especially SurlySomething and LovelyLady78 who helped push me over the 6000 mark. 
I'd like to thank TonyNYC, OWA and imfree for repping me whenever possible
Finally I'd like to thank FuriousStyles for inspiring the post that got me the rep that got me the Sixth Gold Can. If I've left anyone out, please forgive me, this is a very emotional event for me, I'm getting a little verklempt. So just once again, thank you to everyone!!!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Finally got my Golden Six Pack!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:



Congrats on the Golden Six Pack, ChiaBuddy! I'll git'cha summore when my Repper comes out of the charger!

Today's Rep song:
Steve Miller Band-Reppin' Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs

(Keep on'a Reppin' me!)


----------



## penguin

I think I need a second light green can.


----------



## imfree

I'll help when I can. :doh:The L ion batteries in my Repper won't roar right now. I'll try to remember to gitt'cha when the Repper comes out of the charger.


----------



## RJI

I have to reached my maximum for today , I'll get the rest tomorrow


----------



## CleverBomb

This isn't a whine for rep (don't need it) but a whine that I can't *give* any, having maxed-out for the day. The sad thing is if I get more, I'll max out sooner -- I think the limit is based on points distributed and not number of posts repped. 

If I'm wrong, it'd be nice if a mod let me know. 

-Rusty


----------



## AmazingAmy

AmazingAmy is a pillar of the Dimensions community.

Thanks guys. :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

i don't know if it's a symptom of over-reppage but it seems like i can't ever rep anyone anymore... and it makes me sad. i just want to spread my rep all over, like rainbows or STD's...


----------



## spiritangel

FishCharming said:


> i don't know if it's a symptom of over-reppage but it seems like i can't ever rep anyone anymore... and it makes me sad. i just want to spread my rep all over, like rainbows or STD's...



somedays I have that problem I keep getting the you must spread it around or have run out
hugs you will live to rep another day


----------



## KittyKitten

Rep whine! I am one rep point short of a golden can! Let me hit jackpot!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Rep whine! I am one rep point short of a golden can! Let me hit jackpot!



It's A Beautiful Rep Morning! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrwhfhncPfM


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> It's A Beautiful Rep Morning! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrwhfhncPfM



merci merci mercie beaucoup! :bow:


----------



## penguin

Woohoo! Thanks everyone  Now I'm at 999 points! Anyone want to push me over the line?


----------



## spiritangel

well I think but am not sure I am close to my second gold can so any help appreciated 

and big hugs


----------



## penguin

Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos. 

I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos.
> 
> I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video




Weird Al-Like A Surgeon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=notKtAgfwDA

This one always gets me right in the heart.


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos.
> 
> I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video


Justify My Rep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESxJJK3QsnM


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> Justify My Rep
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESxJJK3QsnM



Good one CP.

My fave Madonna video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS6FCoq349o


----------



## MasterShake

AmazingAmy said:


> AmazingAmy is a pillar of the Dimensions community.
> 
> Thanks guys. :happy:



Haha, +1! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos.
> 
> I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video



By far my fave 'donna song/video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA983t3Rdzs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos.
> 
> I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video



One of my fave Madonna videos:

You're *frozen* when your heart's not open.


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alright, I'm listening to Madonna again....and want some groovy youtube links to good videos.
> 
> I rep the hell out of anyone who posts me a link to a Madonna video



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1UzrbPtBsg

I like watching the comparison


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Weird Al-Like A Surgeon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=notKtAgfwDA
> 
> This one always gets me right in the heart.


Sorry Edgar- Madonna spoofs don't count- it has to be the real Madonna :wubu:

Try again please.



WillSpark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1UzrbPtBsg
> 
> I like watching the comparison



It's definitely Madonna singing in the mix.....however, I just exhausted my rep with those above you- so I owe you tomorrow


----------



## FishCharming

how about some anti-madonna rep? i mean don't get me wrong, she was an american treasure but then she turned english and started schlepping kabbhala water...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nopers- one of her biggest fans is posting here. You don't have to like her to like a song or two. It's not like she doesn't have a lot of them to pick from.....


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry Edgar- Madonna spoofs don't count- it has to be the real Madonna :wubu:
> 
> Try again please.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely Madonna singing in the mix.....however, I just exhausted my rep with those above you- so I owe you tomorrow



I was teetering on the borderline between a spoof and a real one, anyway, so here's probably what was Madonna's first good-sized hit.

Madonna-Borderline http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qju225MvCsI

*I don't have one on vinyl and the other ones from vinyl, on You Tube, were technologically-challenged.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> I was teetering on the borderline between a spoof and a real one, anyway, so here's probably what was Madonna's first good-sized hit.
> 
> Madonna-Borderline http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qju225MvCsI
> 
> *I don't have one on vinyl and the other ones from vinyl, on You Tube, were technologically-challenged.



Good enough Edgar- I owe you rep, too 

This was actually her first single http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tys1eTEbD0 though Holiday seems to actually be considered her first "hit".


----------



## AmazingAmy

Can anyone explain the rep allocation system to me? Sometimes I'll get like 2 points or less for a post, and other times I'll get an absolutely ton. Like just now - 26 points for one rep, while the previous one was 3? Not that I'm complaining, but it's so confusing!


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> Can anyone explain the rep allocation system to me? Sometimes I'll get like 2 points or less for a post, and other times I'll get an absolutely ton. Like just now - 26 points for one rep, while the previous one was 3? Not that I'm complaining, but it's so confusing!


The more rep a person has the more the rep they give you is worth. I couldn't find that anywhere in Teh Roolz but it was explicked to me when I joined Dims.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> The more rep a person has the more the rep they give you is worth. I couldn't find that anywhere in Teh Roolz but it was explicked to me when I joined Dims.



Ah, I see, makes sense now... still, it can seem so random sometimes.


----------



## LalaCity

I'm flabbergasted that this shameless thread exists. Does anyone else really, *REALLY* agree with me on this????

Whatever you do, DO NOT rep me. It would simply be unconscionable (not to mention, you'd get rep in return and that'd be REPrehensible).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> I was teetering on the borderline between a spoof and a real one, anyway, so here's probably what was Madonna's first good-sized hit.
> 
> Madonna-Borderline http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qju225MvCsI
> 
> *I don't have one on vinyl and the other ones from vinyl, on You Tube, were technologically-challenged.



I tried to rep you but it says I have to wait - I will get you when it lets me


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried to rep you but it says I have to wait - I will get you when it lets me



Thank you, Friend. I'm that way with Rep. You're a very kind Dimmer, so I give you random "Love Rep" every now and then, too.:happy:


----------



## Aust99

I cleaned my house, which is quite the achievement!! lol


----------



## Dromond

LalaCity said:


> I'm flabbergasted that this shameless thread exists. Does anyone else really, *REALLY* agree with me on this????
> 
> Whatever you do, DO NOT rep me. It would simply be unconscionable (not to mention, you'd get rep in return and that'd be REPrehensible).



My rep tank is empty. I will have to catch you tomorrow.


----------



## tonynyc

Dromond said:


> My rep tank is empty. I will have to catch you tomorrow.


*Perhaps a REP BOOST is in order... Drink up Mr. Dromond...* :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *Perhaps a REP BOOST is in order... Drink up Mr. Dromond...* :happy:




you still have FourLoko?!?!?! where did you manage to find some?


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you still have FourLoko?!?!?! where did you manage to find some?



The drink is banned in my area- so not sure how one would find it....


----------



## AmazingAmy

No rep in two days.

*Glares expectantly*


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> No rep in two days.
> 
> *Glares expectantly*



not for this post but because you quoted AVPM on Facebook and that is epicly awesomeness in my books and I cant rep you on fb

hugs


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> No rep in two days.
> 
> *Glares expectantly*



I would but I can't!


----------



## Dromond

AmazingAmy said:


> No rep in two days.
> 
> *Glares expectantly*



The rep gods do not smile upon me. I cannot rep you.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

CastingPearls said:


> The more rep a person has the more the rep they give you is worth. I couldn't find that anywhere in Teh Roolz but it was explicked to me when I joined Dims.



The number of posts you have also factors in how much rep you convey. I'm not sure exactly how much it counts but it does compound with your total rep points.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> The drink is banned in my area- so not sure how one would find it....



LOL yeah it's banned in my area too.i think it's banned in most places.some people still had some,like left over and tried to seel it on craigslist,it got shut down.LOL


----------



## tonynyc

*In the spirit of Friday and the Health Thread... Time for some FORCED REPS REP!!!!!!!*


----------



## penguin

aww that's cute.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> aww that's cute.




woah um, *fans self*


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> No rep in two days.
> 
> *Glares expectantly*


10 days here.... I've not said anything interesting for more than a week.... Need to post some semi nude pics to get my rep up... lol


----------



## JenFromOC

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you still have FourLoko?!?!?! where did you manage to find some?



LOL I didn't know this was banned....I've never had it, but in my city (and I assume all of California) you can get it at any gas station, liquor store and 7-11.


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> LOL I didn't know this was banned....I've never had it, but in my city (and I assume all of California) you can get it at any gas station, liquor store and 7-11.



a couple of states banned them, at least with caffeine in them. i know here in new york they were banned and i believe that there's a trade restriction with canada as far as importing them. you can still find them at all of the gas stations and convenience stores here even though they're banned.


----------



## Miskatonic

FishCharming said:


> a couple of states banned them, at least with caffeine in them. i know here in new york they were banned and i believe that there's a trade restriction with canada as far as importing them. you can still find them at all of the gas stations and convenience stores here even though they're banned.



I was under the impression it was a federal ban on caffeinated alcoholic drinks? One way or the other FourLoko had said they were going to remove the caffeine so they could continue selling their product. What they don't seem to realize is their drink tastes like garbage and people only drank it so they wouldn't have to drink coffee alongside their booze.


----------



## FishCharming

Miskatonic said:


> I was under the impression it was a federal ban on caffeinated alcoholic drinks? One way or the other FourLoko had said they were going to remove the caffeine so they could continue selling their product. What they don't seem to realize is their drink tastes like garbage and people only drank it so they wouldn't have to drink coffee alongside their booze.



haha, they all taste like vomit! but whatever, redbull and vodka tastes better AND gives you a better buzz


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> Need to post some semi nude pics to get my rep up... lol



ha ha..... just saying.... I probably wont be doing this for more rep..... probably!! lol


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> ha ha..... just saying.... I probably wont be doing this for more rep..... probably!! lol



So you'll be doing it just for the fun of it?


----------



## KittyKitten

Dang, why don't newbie reps count?


----------



## Miskatonic

happyface83 said:


> Dang, why don't newbie reps count?



I guess you just gotta rep us up first. Maybe I should start busting out the shirtless pics that might get me a slight bump in rep.

Speaking of, total newb question, but is there any real advantage to having high rep or is it just for bragging rights?


----------



## KittyKitten

Miskatonic said:


> I guess you just gotta rep us up first. Maybe I should start busting out the shirtless pics that might get me a slight bump in rep.
> 
> Speaking of, total newb question, but is there any real advantage to having high rep or is it just for bragging rights?



LOL, I ran out of reps for today. Good question about the high rep thing. I think there is a pressure to get the highest reps possible, like a race.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> LOL, I ran out of reps for today. Good question about the high rep thing. I think there is a pressure to get the highest reps possible, like a race.



Not quite true. Some people have been here several years and have not generated as much as one gold can. Others have reached gold can level in less than a year of posting. All rep is, is an iconic acknowledgement that some people like what you have posted. Nothing more / nothing less.

The only pressure/value is what the individual Dimmer places on it.


----------



## imfree

Some Reps are Bigger than other Reps'.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH18_dZIYOE


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not quite true. Some people have been here several years and have not generated as much as one gold can. Others have reached gold can level in less than a year of posting. All rep is, is an iconic acknowledgement that some people like what you have posted. Nothing more / nothing less.
> 
> The only pressure/value is what the individual Dimmer places on it.



Yeah, good point.


----------



## AmazingAmy

FishCharming said:


> haha, they all taste like vomit! but whatever, redbull and vodka tastes better AND gives you a better buzz



Quadvod - four shots of vodka and a can of Redbull in a pint glass. Five in one night. I reckon I'm a pretty big girl for that, oh yeeeah.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AmazingAmy said:


> Quadvod - four shots of vodka and a can of Redbull in a pint glass. Five in one night. I reckon I'm a pretty big girl for that, oh yeeeah.



where have YOU BEEN?!?!?


----------



## penguin

I like boobs.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not quite true. Some people have been here several years and have not generated as much as one gold can. Others have reached gold can level in less than a year of posting. All rep is, is an iconic acknowledgement that some people like what you have posted. Nothing more / nothing less.
> 
> The only pressure/value is what the individual Dimmer places on it.



*it's about providing the right incentive * :happy:

Seems like some  Policy Reps are in order.


Dont make me bring out the 





Bat Knucks
OR 




Bat Cupcakes


----------



## JenFromOC

*whine* *whine* *whine*


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where have YOU BEEN?!?!?



Not doing enough of the aforementioned drinking, that's what. And woooo, thanks for the gold can guys!


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> thanks for the gold can guys!



Gold can: the result of not enough drinking. Or perhaps too much.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> Gold can: the result of not enough drinking. Or perhaps too much.



Either way, we'll have to remedy that.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> Either way, we'll have to remedy that.



I don't drink. You can have mine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

penguin said:


> I like boobs.



I like penis. 


Sounds like a good match


----------



## StormChaser68

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like penis.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good match



I don't think I've had that shooter...whats in it? hehe


----------



## Paquito

penguin said:


> I like boobs.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like penis.



What a coincidence.... laydeez...


----------



## Blackjack

Paquito said:


> What a coincidence.... laydeez...



I love Paquito.


----------



## penguin

Orgy, my place. Be there or be missing out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Who's bringing the peen??


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who's bringing the peen??



I'll bring the but I'll just link it because I don't want to break the rules.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I'll bring the , but I'll just link it because I don't want to break the rules.



Wow, I ain't never seen no-one git peenerwhipped before!


----------



## FishCharming

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who's bringing the peen??



mine is totally available! i don't use it much so it's just sitting in a box under my sink. you can borrow it just make sure it's properly cleaned and oiled before you bring it back 







my peen is huge!


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> mine is totally available! i don't use it much so it's just sitting in a box under my sink. you can borrow it just make sure it's properly cleaned and oiled before you bring it back
> 
> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> my peen is huge!



There you go, have a ball-peen and get hammered!!! Win/win!!!


----------



## Aust99

Arrrgh!!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Q. How does Superman kill crabs?

A. With a ball peen hammer. 

Sorry, just had a 3rd grade flashback there. Won't happen again until it does. :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

penguin said:


> I like boobs.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like penis.
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a good match*



As long as they are not on the same woman!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> As long as they are not on the same woman!!!



So boobs on one woman and a peen on another woman is better ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

penguin said:


> I'll bring the but I'll just link it because I don't want to break the rules.




Holy shit! What a gawd awful horrible time to be out of rep :doh:

Owe you big time for that one :bow:


----------



## 1love_emily

Ruby Ripples said:


> you got your last dark can when you hit 500. The light green cans are worth 250 points, so you will see your first light green when you hit 750.



You mean I have to wait till after 750 to get light green? dang.. more posting to do then


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy shit! What a gawd awful horrible time to be out of rep :doh:
> 
> Owe you big time for that one :bow:



Well ... that would be a real *pisser* to be our of rep....

I'll relieve yourself of this duty.... :happy:


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy shit! What a gawd awful horrible time to be out of rep :doh:
> 
> Owe you big time for that one :bow:



You might like one too. It's mesmerising.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> You might like one too. It's mesmerising.



DAMMIT PEN! I just gave you rep for the other link!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A special nod of gratitude to the ever lovely Green Eyed Fairy whose love of a certain nicely-filled purple top pushed me into the eighth gold can status. 

Thank you my dear! :wubu::bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So boobs on one woman and a peen on another woman is better ?



In a nutshell....Yes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> A special nod of gratitude to the ever lovely Green Eyed Fairy whose love of a certain nicely-filled purple top pushed me into the eighth gold can status.
> 
> Thank you my dear! :wubu::bow:



Anytime sweet Lady!! 



daddyoh70 said:


> In a nutshell....Yes



That's such very bad news for me.......:doh: :blush:


----------



## WVMountainrear

It's St. Patrick's Day, and I have green cans.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LOL! Erin Go Bra_-less_!


----------



## daddyoh70

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anytime sweet Lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> *That's such very bad news for me.*......:doh: :blush:



Hmmm, I might be willing to make an exception...



lovelylady78 said:


> It's St. Patrick's Day, and I have green cans.



Green cans always were my favorites  Beautiful pic



OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! Erin Go Bra_-less_!



That still makes me chuckle


----------



## Pokerking2010

I'm very modest....my screen name says it all


----------



## tonynyc

lovelylady78 said:


> It's St. Patrick's Day, and I have green cans.



Cute pic... :wubu: and damn lousy time for me not to rep you


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> A special nod of gratitude to the ever lovely Green Eyed Fairy whose love of a certain nicely-filled purple top pushed me into the eighth gold can status.
> 
> Thank you my dear! :wubu::bow:



*N*ow for the ultimate prize.....


----------



## WVMountainrear

tonynyc said:


> Cute pic... :wubu: and damn lousy time for me not to rep you



No worries...I was able to net enough rep over the last week to get my first light green can...between heated debates and pictures of my tits, I reached that goal with relative ease.


----------



## tonynyc

lovelylady78 said:


> No worries...I was able to net enough rep over the last week to get my first light green can...between* heated* debates and* pictures* of my tits, I reached that goal with relative ease.



Hmmm heated pics are always a win-win


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> No worries...I was able to net enough rep over the last week to get my first light green can...between heated debates and pictures of my tits, I reached that goal with relative ease.



Hopefully, I'll be able to give you some WitandhumoRep after that silly Repper of mine recharges its non-roaring L Ion battery!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *N*ow for the ultimate prize.....



That gold can is.....bigger


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That gold can is.....bigger



How Big....


----------



## LalaCity

1love_emily said:


> You mean I have to wait till after 750 to get light green? dang.. more posting to do then



Patience, grasshopper -- you're going gangbusters already! I think I was on the site a full year before I got a second can.


----------



## djudex

Huh. Apparently not only can you give too much rep to one person stopping you from repping them again until you rep other people but there's a daily limit on rep giving.

What a strange little system this is.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Huh. Apparently not only can you give too much rep to one person stopping you from repping them again until you rep other people but there's a daily limit on rep giving.
> 
> What a strange little system this is.



But that is what makes receiving rep special. If we were able to rep away on any and every little thing that slightly amuses/intrigues/engorges us that would make receiving them (rep) inconsequential. Because we are limited on the amount of rep (and can't just rep only our favorite people), the posts need to be _worthy_ of our rep, therefore making the post and our opinion of it all the more special.

Granted it is annoying as all hell when some people are so reppable that every other day they it seems they post something rep worthy, but hey spread the love right?


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...snipped... but hey spread the love right?



Grrrrrrrr!!!!. those RaivRepper L-Ion batteries are flat again!


----------



## djudex

OneWickedAngel said:


> But that is what makes receiving rep special. If we were able to rep away on any and every little thing that slightly amuses/intrigues/engorges us that would make receiving them (rep) inconsequential. Because we are limited on the amount of rep (and can't just rep only our favorite people), the posts need to be _worthy_ of our rep, therefore making the post and our opinion of it all the more special.
> 
> Granted it is annoying as all hell when some people are so reppable that every other day they it seems they post something rep worthy, but hey spread the love right?



I only rep the rep-worthy and almost never leave the BHM board so I run out of opportunities quickly, (in my humble opinion) I shouldn't have to hunt the rest of the boards for stuff I find rep-worthy so that I can rep the people I want to in here.

Did I mention the word rep enough there? Rep rep rep rep rep. Repetition makes us grow!


----------



## Blackjack

djudex said:


> I only rep the rep-worthy and almost never leave the BHM board so I run out of opportunities quickly, (in my humble opinion) I shouldn't have to hunt the rest of the boards for stuff I find rep-worthy so that I can rep the people I want to in here.
> 
> Did I mention the word rep enough there? Rep rep rep rep rep. Repetition makes us grow!



You could also figure out people you like who you don't rep regularly and search their posts in other areas of the boards for more awesomeness.

...ahem.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I only rep the rep-worthy and almost never leave the BHM board so I run out of opportunities quickly, (in my humble opinion)* I shouldn't have to hunt the rest of the boards* for stuff I find rep-worthy so that I can rep the people I want to in here.
> 
> Did I mention the word rep enough there? Rep rep rep rep rep. Repetition makes us grow!





Blackjack said:


> You could also figure out people you like who you don't rep regularly and *search their posts* in other areas of the boards for more awesomeness.
> 
> ...ahem.



Search = Hunt
And there, Dr. Watson, lies the problem.


----------



## djudex

I mean I can understand why the limitations are there but damn it, I'm above the law!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I mean I can understand why the limitations are there but damn it, I'm above the law!



You're Steven Segal!


----------



## djudex

I'm two Steven Segals rolled in to one!


----------



## WVMountainrear

djudex said:


> I'm two Steven Segals rolled in to one!



Your ponytail must be huge.


----------



## penguin

Or just rep me more, seeing as I'm here and am getting so close to levelling up again.


----------



## djudex

lovelylady78 said:


> Your ponytail must be huge.



It's like the magestic untethered tail of a Clydesdale horse.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> It's like the magestic untethered tail of a Clydesdale horse.



Any other comparisons of Djudex-Steven Segalx2 to a Clydesdale horse should probably end here, before this conversation becomes unthetherd.


----------



## FishCharming

LOL! steven segal jokes are the best! let the rep flow like wine!


----------



## FishCharming

ok, i just went on a wet and wild repping spree... and i'm spent


----------



## WVMountainrear

SECOND GREEN CAN!!! 

Thanks to Tad, FishCharming, and the lovely mz_puss for getting me over the hump. :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

lovelylady78 said:


> SECOND GREEN CAN!!!
> 
> Thanks to Tad, FishCharming, and the lovely mz_puss for getting me over the hump. :happy:



hehehe, you said hump!


----------



## WVMountainrear

FishCharming said:


> hehehe, you said hump!



And I meant it.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

I'm so, so close to that second light green can I can taste it! Mmm, chocolatey...


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Oh my, my homies responded!!! How lovely!!! Doesn't that second light green can look loverly? <preens>??

Thanks!


----------



## tonynyc

FishCharming said:


> LOL! steven segal jokes are the best! let the rep flow like wine!





lovelylady78 said:


> SECOND GREEN CAN!!!
> 
> Thanks to Tad, FishCharming, and the lovely mz_puss for getting me over the hump. :happy:





Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> I'm so, so close to that second light green can I can taste it! Mmm, chocolatey...



No go forth and get those Three Cans...


----------



## JenFromOC

Rep...for giving out too much rep? I don't know...it's worth a try.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Or just rep me more, seeing as I'm here and am getting so close to levelling up again.



Damn Repper of mine has a flat battery again! I found these daper looking gentlepen in a liner in my old Fleetwood Mac record jacket, so I edited them into a collage for you. You could think of this as RePenguins. 

View attachment Penguins.jpg


----------



## penguin

imfree said:


> Damn Repper of mine has a flat battery again! I found these daper looking gentlepen in a liner in my old Fleetwood Mac record jacket, so I edited them into a collage for you. You could think of this as RePenguins.



Hah! Thank you very much


----------



## daddyoh70

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> I'm so, so close to that second light green can I can taste it! Mmm, chocolatey...



I remember my light greens being more mint flavored, hmmmmmm


----------



## JulieD

As some of you know I do not approve of being repped for whining about it, I did, however, just receive my first light green can. It wasn't for whining or a clever comedic joke or pun I'm known for, nor was it for my typical snarky comebacks that may on occasion, catch the eye of a fellow sarcist (one who is sarcastic). It was for one of my simple philosophies on life. So I would like to take this time and thank my last repper, Casting Pearls, for faithfully repping me and acknowledging my typically lame, sometimes inspiring, occasionally nekkid or beautiful posts... As a token of my gratitude, I would like to whine a little for reps, not for myself, but for the Dims queen herself, Casting Pearls...
Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

That is all...
I am sure that someone is going to have something to say about my opinion of the rep whines, but really, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JulieD said:


> As some of you know I do not approve of being repped for whining about it, I did, however, just receive my first light green can. It wasn't for whining or a clever comedic joke or pun I'm known for, nor was it for my typical snarky comebacks that may on occasion, catch the eye of a fellow sarcist (one who is sarcastic). It was for one of my simple philosophies on life. So I would like to take this time and thank my last repper, Casting Pearls, for faithfully repping me and acknowledging my typically lame, sometimes inspiring, occasionally nekkid or beautiful posts... As a token of my gratitude, I would like to whine a little for reps, not for myself, but for the Dims queen herself, Casting Pearls...
> Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> That is all...
> I am sure that someone is going to have something to say about my opinion of the rep whines, but really, who gives a fuck?



Hush and post nude pictures of your arse already :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> As some of you know I do not approve of being repped for whining about it, I did, however, just receive my first light green can. It wasn't for whining or a clever comedic joke or pun I'm known for, nor was it for my typical snarky comebacks that may on occasion, catch the eye of a fellow sarcist (one who is sarcastic). It was for one of my simple philosophies on life. So I would like to take this time and thank my last repper, Casting Pearls, for faithfully repping me and acknowledging my typically lame, sometimes inspiring, occasionally nekkid or beautiful posts... As a token of my gratitude, I would like to whine a little for reps, not for myself, but for the Dims queen herself, Casting Pearls...
> Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! Rep CP! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> That is all...
> I am sure that someone is going to have something to say about my opinion of the rep whines, but really, who gives a fuck?


I love you to death but there is no chance in hell of me getting a star/sun for my birfday IN EIGHT DAYS but you can make a liar out of me. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I currently have 3987 points and am just dying to know if 13 more points will push me to another or WUT.....

hey to those that didn't read it in the LOUNGE.....I celebrated 15 years clean and sober 4/21......one day at a time, including holidays and weekends...

and for that I am so grateful and joyous *


----------



## Ernest Nagel

I know I don't post on Dims much anymore but it's been 3 weeks since my last rep.  Is there such a thing as a pre-nova drought?  Any help to break my slump warmly appreciated. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THANKS all.....appreciate the wonderful KARMA :batting:*


----------



## tinkerbell

I've been here since 2006, and I dont even have a yellow can. :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Happy Easter/Passover All-

I've passed the rep bucket (to those that the system will allow me to) and i'm out of reppage for now


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Muchos gracias, y'all! Now deslumped and hopefully back on track for a Gold Star!


----------



## littlefairywren

Imma making my first ever Rep whine :batting:


----------



## Goreki

My first rep whine too! lookit my cans! and then lookit my join date!


----------



## FishCharming

Goreki said:


> My first rep whine too! lookit my cans! and then lookit my join date!



oh my, the nipples... THE NIPPLES!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell

thanks for the rep!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Does posting an awesome song by Adele get me anything? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb-7jByiRUY&NR=1


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does posting an awesome song by Adele get me anything?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb-7jByiRUY&NR=1









* A footlong with all the trimmings* 

*And I can't rep you for now... but will later *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> * A footlong with all the trimmings*
> 
> *And I can't rep you for now... but will later *



Actually YOU deserve the rep for that big.....footlong  :bow:

You know how this forum makes me spread it around though....:blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does posting an awesome song by Adele get me anything?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb-7jByiRUY&NR=1





tonynyc said:


> * A footlong with all the trimmings*
> 
> *And I can't rep you for now... but will later *





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Actually YOU deserve the rep for that big.....footlong  :bow:
> 
> You know how this forum makes me spread it around though....:blush:



Fret not Greenie and Tony, I'm bi-rep-ual. I'll take you both on!

I hit that TonyNYC foot long for ya Greenie. 
And let me tell ya, Tony, ain't no trim-mings like Greenie's.


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you kindly for the rep


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does posting an awesome song by Adele get me anything?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb-7jByiRUY&NR=1



If it had been anything other than the current number one song on iTunes I would have so repped you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WillSpark said:


> If it had been anything other than the current number one song on iTunes I would have so repped you.



I repped you back anyway- shup Will


----------



## WillSpark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I repped you back anyway- shup Will



Adele rocks! I really was just hoping to see one of her awesome songs that people might not have heard of, as opposed to the one song that is going to be the single most recognized song by anyone who listens to music currently.

I mean, Turning Tables was on Glee but at least more people would have been hard-pressed to know who actually sang it. 

But yeah, I'm repping you back for repping me back for not repping you.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Adele rocks! I really was just hoping to see one of her awesome songs that people might not have heard of, as opposed to the one song that is going to be the single most recognized song by anyone who listens to music currently.
> 
> I mean, Turning Tables was on Glee but at least more people would have been hard-pressed to know who actually sang it.
> 
> But yeah, I'm repping you back for repping me back for not repping you.



*blasts her rendition of Etta James' Fool That I Am*

give me rep.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> *blasts her rendition of Etta James' Fool That I Am*
> 
> give me rep.



I would but you haven't eaten ice cream off my tits in months. Also I need to spread my rep around more.


----------



## penguin

I got caught in a mega rainstorm on the way home, so even with my umbrella, I got soaked. That made my figure hugging dress cling even more. That's gotta be worth some rep, right?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> I got caught in a mega rainstorm on the way home, so even with my umbrella, I got soaked. That made my figure hugging dress cling even more. That's gotta be worth some rep, right?



Only there are pics! 

(that and I've already given it up to you and cannot give you anymore captain)


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I would but you haven't eaten ice cream off my tits in months. Also I need to spread my rep around more.



I'm surprised that you don't spread your rep like you spread your cookies-and-cream-coated legs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How you know what flavor his legs are?


----------



## Dromond

> The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.



Okay, we got that. Very good. Great explanation, it's very clear.

So why then do I have three gold cans with a rep total of 4123? With that total, I should have two gold cans. I'm not complaining, but I am confused. How can this be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Okay, we got that. Very good. Great explanation, it's very clear.
> 
> So why then do I have three gold cans with a rep total of 4123? With that total, I should have two gold cans. I'm not complaining, but I am confused. How can this be?


The last can has yet to be earned. Remember during the Jurassic Era when you first joined Dims and lo' you had a green can but no real rep? Well you had to earn those little suckers and when you earned them you got the next can to earn. Like positive reinforcement and encouragement to participate and all that shit. Capische?

Also, if you go to this link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php
and look to the far right, it will tell you how much the rep YOU give is worth. Bookmark it because it increases with the rep you receive among other factors, I think. Or not.


----------



## Dromond

Thank you, o wise and munificent zombie queen.


----------



## penguin

Kitty can has rep?


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> Kitty can has rep?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Can you lose rep if you take a sabbatical? I thought for sure I had more than this before I stepped out for a few months.


----------



## J34

Do you need to receive rep to give out rep? If so then I am all out. Plus its been like 2 weeks


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Santaclear said:


> In my day we had to walk really long distances, sometimes even swim across sewers and other contaminated areas to receive our rep. Rep then consisted of just a tap or several taps - only a little tapping sound, nothing you could take with you or remember, really. It meant something, though.



And we were thankful!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

uphill, both ways, and that was before they invented red velvet cake. rough, i tell ya... rough!




now someone rep me, dagnabit!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OIFMountaineer said:


> Can you lose rep if you take a sabbatical? I thought for sure I had more than this before I stepped out for a few months.



Let's say, in the midst of a snark fest in Hyde Park, someone repped you for a comment that may have been a response to said snark even if it was a non-snark remark. If the snark fest in general becomes so out of hand and requires moderation (which happens often enough in Hyde Park), your post may be deleted if it is deemed related to a part of the thread derail. When a post is deleted for any reason, all rep gained from such is also lost. If this occurred immediately after you stopped being active, you would not know it happened. So, this is also a possibility. 

You can't lose rep simply for not posting, so it is most likely is whatever it was when you were last active.


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> Let's say, in the midst of a snark fest in Hyde Park, someone repped you for a comment that may have been a response to said snark even if it was a non-snark remark. If the snark fest in general becomes so out of hand and requires moderation (which happens often enough in Hyde Park), your post may be deleted if it is deemed related to a part of the thread derail. When a post is deleted for any reason, all rep gained from such is also lost. If this occurred immediately after you stopped being active, you would not know it happened. So, this is also a possibility.
> 
> You can't lose rep simply for not posting, so it is most likely is whatever it was when you were last active.



WHERE DID YOU GO I MISSED YOU<3


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Let's say, in the midst of a snark fest in Hyde Park, someone repped you for a comment that may have been a response to said snark even if it was a non-snark remark. If the snark fest in general becomes so out of hand and requires moderation (which happens often enough in Hyde Park), your post may be deleted if it is deemed related to a part of the thread derail. When a post is deleted for any reason, all rep gained from such is also lost. If this occurred immediately after you stopped being active, you would not know it happened. So, this is also a possibility.
> 
> You can't lose rep simply for not posting, so it is most likely is whatever it was when you were last active.



*s*narkfest ??? Hyde Park !!!  never happens ... it's all about love , friendship, and a peacful exchange of ideas - croissants and music are provided for all participants :happy:


----------



## penguin

tonynyc said:


> *s*narkfest ??? Hyde Park !!!  never happens ... it's all about love , friendship, and a peacful exchange of ideas - croissants and music are provided for all participants :happy:



I haven't been getting my share of croissants!! This needs to be rectified immediately.


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *s*narkfest ??? Hyde Park !!!  never happens ... it's all about love , friendship, and a peacful exchange of ideas - croissants and music are provided for all participants :happy:



What???, there's croissants on this train??? I want one!:eat2:


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> I haven't been getting my share of croissants!! This needs to be rectified immediately.





imfree said:


> What???, there's croissants on this train??? I want one!:eat2:



Croissants with all the trimmings :happy:


----------



## penguin

tonynyc said:


> Croissants with all the trimmings :happy:



You need to make some home deliveries!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> WHERE DID YOU GO I MISSED YOU<3








Molting &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Molting &#9829;&#9829;



Molting? I thought it was "As the Raivenne flies", not "As The Raven Flies"


----------



## Buffetbelly

I am giving rep points for every FUPA I find on this board. Love live the FUPA underground!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

OneWickedAngel said:


> Let's say, in the midst of a snark fest in Hyde Park, someone repped you for a comment that may have been a response to said snark even if it was a non-snark remark.



Tell me, do you write the fine print of liability waiver forms?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OIFMountaineer said:


> Tell me, do you write the fine print of liability waiver forms?



Response to the query could instigate a series of alternate queries for which there is no one response to properly answer the initial query posed, therefore for the foremost sake of clarity for the posed query intended and not the potential alternate queries, the query response is negated.

Uh...what was the question?


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Response to the query could instigate a series of alternate queries for which there is no one response to properly answer the initial query posed, therefore for the foremost sake of clarity for the posed query intended and not the potential alternate queries, the query response is negated.
> 
> Uh...what was the question?




gosh darn it I have to spread the love around and cant rep you and damn it this desevers like a ton of rep


----------



## imfree

spiritangel said:


> gosh darn it I have to spread the love around and cant rep you and damn it this desevers like a ton of rep



Same here, as I'm imRepotent at this time. OWA is obviously a great attorney who needs to be Repped for a fine example of some very good Legalese composition!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

OneWickedAngel said:


> Response to the query could instigate a series of alternate queries for which there is no one response to properly answer the initial query posed, therefore for the foremost sake of clarity for the posed query intended and not the potential alternate queries, the query response is negated.
> 
> Uh...what was the question?



Before I answer that, let me seek the advice of counsel. 

Paging LL...


----------



## imfree

Feelin fine at 8099, somebody give me an edge and push me off the ledge!


----------



## imfree

I promptly Rep unto others as you Rep unto me.:bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

OIFMountaineer said:


> Before I answer that, let me seek the advice of counsel.
> 
> Paging LL...



That wasn't legalese...that was just circular talk. She's just bullshittin' with you, my friend. I wouldn't take that.  

/expert legal advice


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> That wasn't legalese...that was just circular talk. She's just bullshittin' with you, my friend. I wouldn't take that.
> 
> /expert legal advice



Aww come on, he's cutie big boy, you can't blame a Raivenne for wanting to blow smoke up his kilt! :batting:


----------



## tinkerbell

Still no yellow can. What does a girl have to do around here to get a yellow can? :batting:


----------



## spiritangel

tinkerbell said:


> Still no yellow can. What does a girl have to do around here to get a yellow can? :batting:



haha you should try being on the cusp of your second one everyone I know who was at the same place I was got theirs and I am still waiting waiting waiting lol


----------



## J34

I hope this is enough for some rep. Or hopefully it can garner some laughs at another thread 

View attachment memes-its-frida-frida.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

oooh ty OWA, Imfree and tinkerbell thanks to your rep its finally here my second gold can YAY  lots of squishy hugs to you all


----------



## imfree

I've never even seen it mentioned in this thread, so can anyone recommend a good vintage Rep Whine?

I did sample 8141 and it was OK.


----------



## Mishty

&

I have a bad sun burn.....:really sad:


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonton wants rep especially since she's posing nude.
I asked her, 'What's the magic word?' 
She said, 'NOW.'


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> &
> 
> I have a bad sun burn.....:really sad:





CastingPearls said:


> Wonton wants rep especially since she's posing nude.
> I asked her, 'What's the magic word?'
> She said, 'NOW.'



I would rep you ladies but sadly I need to spread my rep love around


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CP was playing dirty by posting cute pics of her pussy......






so it's time for me to pull out the big ones......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh and don't forget.....







I'm keeping my eye on you CP..... :blink:


----------



## CastingPearls

MWAHAHAHAHA I owe you rep!


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> CP was playing dirty by posting cute pics of her pussy......
> ...snipped IMGs & text...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



The couch is normal-sized, the cat is a Maine Coon!


----------



## CastingPearls

imfree said:


> The couch is normal-sized, the cat is a Maine Coon!


Actually the cat is a Russian Blue. 

PS--Nacho has a couch like that in green. I'd take a pic but he's more than outgrown it and prefers to lay on the real one in the living room.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

All this pussy talk.......:smitten:


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Actually the cat is a Russian Blue.
> 
> PS--Nacho has a couch like that in green. I'd take a pic but he's more than outgrown it and prefers to lay on the real one in the living room.



Good point, I could have executed that one a lot better by pasting a Maine Coon over the Russian Blue.


----------



## penguin




----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo!, I'm closing in on 8,000 career posts! Broke 8,200 in Rep.


----------



## daddyoh70

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All this pussy talk.......:smitten:



Damn!!! And I repped you for your previous post 
I'm currently comfortable with my repuality, so feel free not to rep me this month :huh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All this pussy talk.......:smitten:


DAMMIT WHY CAN'T I REP YOU!!!



penguin said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHA! Dammit I can't rep you either!!



daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> I'm currently comfortable with my repuality, so feel free not to rep me this month :huh:


Okay, I won't...


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All this pussy talk.......:smitten:



Hahaha! I've been owned and whipped! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-9-2011 lovin' chub.jpg


----------



## mel

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:really sad:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All this pussy talk.......:smitten:





daddyoh70 said:


> Damn!!! And I repped you for your previous post
> I'm currently comfortable with my repuality, so feel free not to rep me this month :huh:





mel said:


> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:really sad:



*F*uck... I owe some of my fav folks some rep... 






*Perhaps a call is is order for this citizen to fix the REP system for us *


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> DAMMIT WHY CAN'T I REP YOU!!!
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA! Dammit I can't rep you either!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I won't...



Got her for ya... and slipped you some rep on the side :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HOLY NEW DIMENSIONS BATMAN!! I'M A STAR!!! (I mean I'm at gold star level!)






Much



to



who repped me anyway even though I threatened to do this



in Vegas! :wubu:


----------



## mel

OneWickedAngel said:


> HOLY NEW DIMENSIONS BATMAN!! I'M A STAR!!! (I mean I'm at gold star level!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> who repped me anyway even though I threatened to do this
> 
> 
> 
> in Vegas! :wubu:



LOL... u so silly!!!! I cant wait to see you ....2 weeks!!!! (ok less than 2 weeks  )


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

I'm nowhere near my next can, but I've been stuck at 1299 rep points for three weeks.


----------



## imfree

Wow!!!...a big yellow star! Can't whine about that. Thanks, Guys, for propelling me there!!!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Wow!!!...a big yellow star! Can't whine about that. Thanks, Guys, for propelling me there!!!:bow:



Congrats my friend!!! :bow:


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Congrats my friend!!! :bow:



Thank you, Daddyoh. This road is wide and there's plenty of room for you to run and catch me, so come on!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> HOLY NEW DIMENSIONS BATMAN!! I'M A STAR!!! (I mean I'm at gold star level!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> who repped me anyway even though I threatened to do this
> 
> 
> 
> in Vegas! :wubu:



Ha! We starred at almost exactly the same time, cool!

Cool, as long as we're not star-crossed, that is!


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Thank you, Daddyoh. This road is wide and there's plenty of room for you to run and catch me, so come on!



*P*lenty of laps to make up - one small rep at a time 



OneWickedAngel said:


> HOLY NEW DIMENSIONS BATMAN!! I'M A STAR!!! (I mean I'm at gold star level!)



*Y*es you are :wubu: congrats :happy:


----------



## imfree

Like Obi Wan was reminding Hans Solo, regarding ancient, but elegant weapons technology, I'm learning to enjoy and respect the art of analog music reproduction from vinyl records as an ancient, but elegant technology that few people took the time to learn and therefore few people ever realized the medium's full potential. My work on my technical development of the VinyLiberator Pre-Amp series has helped me learn the fine detail of turntable and cartridge set-up and rewarded me with exquisitely clean-sounding music to enjoy.

I'm submitting this video review, of my VinyLiberator JC Custom Edition Pre-Amp, on the "Interface" webcast, for DimmerLand Repproval. Thanks, Guys. 

View attachment VinyLiberator-JC-front wb lg.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Thank you, Daddyoh. This road is wide and there's plenty of room for you to run and catch me, so come on!



You're quite welcome. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Does anyone happen to know the magic number for the big yellow star? I don't math, so I cannot figure it out for myself


----------



## CastingPearls

daddyoh70 said:


> You're quite welcome. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Does anyone happen to know the magic number for the big yellow star? I don't math, so I cannot figure it out for myself


8400...........................


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> 8400...........................



Check out Lainey and her eight gold cans! This woman is going be gold star material and soon!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Check out Lainey and her eight gold cans! This woman is going be gold star material and soon!


You know, I honestly didn't even realize I had the eighth one. LOL


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> You know, I honestly didn't even realize I had the eighth one. LOL



If you don't pay more attention to your bling, someone might come up and snatch it! sneak sneak sneak Oo look, a distraction!


----------



## daddyoh70

CastingPearls said:


> 8400...........................



Thank you kindly ma'am.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Check out Lainey and her eight gold cans! This woman is going be gold star material and soon!



Just cause a lady don't have the gold star doesn't mean she ain't gold star material already.... just sayin'


----------



## Aust99

grr grey cans!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Aust99 said:


> grr grey cans!!!!



I know!!! Gray cans just sitting there, mocking you with their worthlessness, making you shake your fists in the air- "WHY?! WHY GRAY CANS?!?" :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Since I haven't been around enough to give out rep lately, I just did a drive-by of this page and repped whoever I was allowed to/didn't run out of rep before getting to.


----------



## Mishty

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


:sad:


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> *You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> 
> :sad:




sniff I am right there with you I keep freaking running out


----------



## tonynyc

spiritangel said:


> sniff I am right there with you I keep freaking running out



*A*nd suddenly .... REP comes your way


----------



## penguin

So close to levelling up! I just need a little push...


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> So close to levelling up! I just need a little push...



Definitely rep worthy .. also enjoying some wonderful 55 degree weather- wanna trade for 104 tempature :happy:


*It's Friday... make some noise spread some REP!!!!!*


----------



## penguin

tonynyc said:


> Definitely rep worthy .. also enjoying some wonderful 55 degree weather- wanna trade for 104 tempature :happy:



The weather may be cool here, but I'm hot enough already


----------



## penguin

And whoot! Tony pushed me over the edge into three gold can land! Thank you


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> The weather may be cool here,* but I'm hot enough already*



*So true...* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## penguin

tonynyc said:


> *So true...* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



aww ain't you a sweetheart?


----------



## ManBeef

:eat2:Anyone esle hungry?:eat1: 

View attachment 000.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ManBeef said:


> :eat2:Anyone esle hungry?:eat1:


----------



## ManBeef

Did anyone else realize I spelled else wrong? I was laughing so hard!!! Oh good I want sushi...


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

I think it's time to move beyond having a single can... Anyone care to help?


----------



## tonynyc

mid week rep is definitley in order ....


----------



## WVMountainrear

HighAltitudeFA said:


> I think it's time to move beyond having a single can... Anyone care to help?



And just like that, look who has a fine pair of cans...  xo


----------



## tonynyc

lovelylady78 said:


> And just like that, look who has a fine pair of cans...  xo



Nick rack of cans lovelylady78 :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

tonynyc said:


> Nick rack of cans lovelylady78 :happy:



Hehehe :blush:

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## ManBeef

Davi (My son) said he shall continue to call me the loser that sesplodid his heart less'n I get reps... Don't give him this traumatic future complex. For just a few lil reps a day, you can help this lil Manbeef feel better about his father. Don't let him slip through the cracks, rep now && god bless


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ManBeef said:


> Davi (My son) said he shall continue to call me the loser that sesplodid his heart less'n I get reps... Don't give him this traumatic future complex. For just a few lil reps a day, *you can help this lil Manbeef* feel better about his father. Don't let him *slip through the cracks*, rep now && god bless



MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better than your previous attempt! Rep granted! Mostly because "this lil Manbeef" made me think of many things, but your progeny was not one of them.


----------



## MrBob

I must admit, my solitary can does look lonely. Spread the love, go on...you know you want to.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I know as your rep goes up that the rep you give out is more powerful, but do you get to dish out more reps per day?


----------



## FishCharming

ConnieLynn said:


> I know as your rep goes up that the rep you give out is more powerful, but do you get to dish out more reps per day?



i feel like i am always out of rep and i hardly rep as much as i used to... maybe it's a condition of age but i dont seem to have the rep stamina of my youth. back in the day i could really spread it around. men, women, it didnt matter, i repped all takers but now it seems like every time i try and slip someone a little hot rep i get nothing but an empty, flaccid rep message...


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> i feel like i am always out of rep and i hardly rep as much as i used to... maybe it's a condition of age but i dont seem to have the rep stamina of my youth. back in the day i could really spread it around. men, women, it didnt matter, i repped all takers but now it seems like every time i try and slip someone a little hot rep i get nothing but an empty, flaccid rep message...



Happens to me, too, at age 56, you can imagine! Pssst!~~~ImRepotence~~~


----------



## CastingPearls

ConnieLynn said:


> I know as your rep goes up that the rep you give out is more powerful, but do you get to dish out more reps per day?


Yes you get more rep the more you give and get but I don't know the formula for that one yet. You do have to use up all your rep though otherwise it takes forever to be able to re-rep someone, whereas I can re-rep people a lot more frequently than I used to. 

The rep I give is now worth 22 points and my next can will be a gold sun.


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> Yes you get more rep the more you give and get but I don't know the formula for that one yet. You do have to use up all your rep though otherwise it takes forever to be able to re-rep someone, whereas I can re-rep people a lot more frequently than I used to.
> 
> The rep I give is now worth 22 points and my next can will be a gold sun.



My rep is worth a whopping 6 points, and I'm pretty sure I only get to give rep 6 times a day. Using it up isn't a problem at all


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I haven't been able to rep for several days running now.......WTF *

:doh:​


----------



## LeoGibson

Since I love a cheap thrill and shameless self-promotion,please show me that you love me,you really really love me.

Did I really just do a Sally Field at the oscars reference?Geez I'm getting old.Way to stay topical and current in pop culture.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Since I love a cheap thrill and shameless self-promotion,please show me that you love me,you really really love me.
> 
> Did I really just do a Sally Field at the oscars reference?Geez I'm getting old.Way to stay topical and current in pop culture.



*still can't rep *


:really sad:


----------



## MrBob

CastingPearls said:


> Yes you get more rep the more you give and get but I don't know the formula for that one yet. You do have to use up all your rep though otherwise it takes forever to be able to re-rep someone, whereas I can re-rep people a lot more frequently than I used to.
> 
> The rep I give is now worth 22 points and my next can will be a gold sun.



Damn, that means my rep is worth the sum total of bugger all.Ah well, little acorns...


----------



## Aust99

Can't crack the second gold can.... Lol this little detail frustrates me...:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> The rep I give is now worth 22 points




CP curious how you know what your REP is worth?


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> CP curious how you know what your REP is worth?




Whenever the damn thing's not imRepotent:doh:, it does 23 per shot.

Tried to get you for another 23, but, uuuhm...errrrr...well.....you know!


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better than your previous attempt! Rep granted! Mostly because "this lil Manbeef" made me think of many things, but your progeny was not one of them.



So BAAASICALLY... You're saying you wanna spank my tart lil bottom. Please, by all means spank my hams


----------



## penguin

HDANGEL15 said:


> CP curious how you know what your REP is worth?



If you go here it will show your rep power on the right, under your icon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

penguin said:


> If you go here it will show your rep power on the right, under your icon.



oh cool...i never knew that.....so just hit the dimensions logo ----> home page to find rep....thanks


----------



## Aust99

Thanks to those that repped.... Need to post a bit more to get that gold can I think.... Lol.... Such small things... Lol


----------



## Mathias

penguin said:


> If you go here it will show your rep power on the right, under your icon.



Cool! Never seen that before.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ManBeef said:


> So BAAASICALLY... You're saying you wanna spank my tart lil bottom. Please, by all means spank my hams



I so wanted to rep your tart little bottom but I got that blah blah message about spreading 'em n stuff.....:doh: :batting:


----------



## MrBob

That solitary can is looking so lonely there beneath my avatar. Do something good this Sunday, share the love...and reps.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> That solitary can is looking so lonely there beneath my avatar. Do something good this Sunday, share the love...and reps.



My two have been there so long and I'm still waiting to see some rep love from my shameless request for rep last week


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> My two have been there so long and I'm still waiting to see some rep love from my shameless request for rep last week



Done. Consider thyself repped.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Done. Consider thyself repped.



And to you kind sir.


----------



## Mathias

A little message appears if you move your cursor over the amount of rep you have. Depending on how many cans you have it shows something different. Currently, I'm "pushing the rep limit."  Thought you'd all like to know!


----------



## tonynyc

*W*eekend rep for those that I can rep....


----------



## MrBob

Reciprocated. Damn won't let me rep you, I'll spread the love and be back.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I made the 3,000 rep mark the other day! Thank you, peoples. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

AmazingAmy said:


> I made the 3,000 rep mark the other day! Thank you, peoples. :wubu:



Well deserved! I figured you would have racked up that many points on your recent "sexiest pics nekkid" post :smitten:


----------



## MrBob

Thanks to everyone who's helped me get that 2nd can, I can feel this is the start of something big. And I've enjoyed reading your Rep comments...especially the saucy ones!


----------



## Fat_Cat

::Muses:: Sauce does come in cans...


----------



## tonynyc

Fat_Cat said:


> ::Muses:: Sauce does come in cans...



So does gravy.... :happy:


----------



## MrBob

tonynyc said:


> So does gravy.... :happy:



Still trying to rep you, it won't let me. I will do it eventually.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> So does gravy.... :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> MrBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Still trying to rep you*, it won't let me. I will do it eventually.
Click to expand...


DITTO!


----------



## tonynyc

MrBob said:


> Still trying to rep you, it won't let me. I will do it eventually.





OneWickedAngel said:


> DITTO!



Well seems as if we need some Chow Hound Rep


----------



## Mathias

OneWickedAngel said:


> DITTO!



I got him for you both!


----------



## tonynyc

Mathias said:


> I got him for you both!



Owes Mathias some REP ... system won't let me rep you just yet


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> I got him for you both!





tonynyc said:


> Owes Mathias some REP ... system won't let me rep you just yet



I got Matt for the both of us Tony!


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> I got Matt for the both of us Tony!



And I also owe the lovely OWA :wubu: Rep as well.... damn system


----------



## MrBob

This rep system is FUBAR. I can only rep like 5 people a day yet still it says I haven't spread enough rep out to rap Tony back. It's a conspiracy!


----------



## tonynyc

MrBob said:


> This rep system is FUBAR. I can only rep like 5 people a day yet still it says I haven't spread enough rep out to rap Tony back. It's a conspiracy!



*MrBob* Yes.. you mght have something ... this is a conspiracy of sorts


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MrBob said:


> This rep system is FUBAR. I can only rep like 5 people a day yet still it says I haven't spread enough rep out to rap Tony back. It's a conspiracy!



You have to rep 20 other people before you can re-rep someone you've already given rep to, no matter how much rep worthy stuff happens in the interim. Especially, when then are people who are constantly doing/saying/being rep worthy but you just can't give it to them. While understand able, I think this spread 'em and wait part of rep drives us all the most crazy. 

aka - it's a conspiracy!


----------



## penguin

I think I need to be repping people more. I've been slack lately. Who wants some?


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> You have to rep 20 other people before you can re-rep someone you've already given rep to, no matter how much rep worthy stuff happens in the interim. Especially, when then are people who are constantly doing/saying/being rep worthy but you just can't give it to them. While understand able, I think this spread 'em and wait part of rep drives us all the most crazy.
> 
> aka - it's a conspiracy!



that's funny cus "spread em and wait" happens to be my mating tactic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I think I need to be repping people more. I've been slack lately. Who wants some?



I do :-( . . .


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I do :-( . . .



Me toooo-shamelss as I am


----------



## MrBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> Me toooo-shamelss as I am



Me three. Damn 10 character minimum, spoiling my witicisms!


----------



## ManBeef

I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance by switching to... Oh who am I kidding... I don't have insurance. :sad: You can't buy that at the 99cent store or the second hand If only I had rep to sooth my soul... My poor insuranceless soul (Walks away head hung)


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Well I could use some. I got a few points lately for things I actually said  but now I'm stuck at 8 points away from another LITE GREEN CAN.


----------



## tonynyc

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Well I could use some. I got a few points lately for things I actually said  but now I'm stuck at 8 points away from another LITE GREEN CAN.



I sense "spiritual" Rep coming your way by the Boatloads


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> I think I need to be repping people more. I've been slack lately. Who wants some?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I do :-( . . .


*
DITTO.........*


----------



## Mathias

Friday Rep for everybody!


----------



## imfree

I'm at 8843 and been the door-greeter at your DimmerLand Rep-Whines store a pretty good while, now. Time to Rep the door-greeter to the big 10K, IMHO.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I tend to rep around a bit but I never know if it actually work or not

-puts up the newb hat and goes off to shower-


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I tend to rep around a bit* but I never know if it actually work or not*
> 
> -puts up the newb hat and goes off to shower-



If you're seeing any of these messages, it worked one way or another. 

View attachment rep-all.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

imfree said:


> I'm at 8843 and been the door-greeter at your DimmerLand Rep-Whines store a pretty good while, now. Time to Rep the door-greeter to the big 10K, IMHO.



508 points /flex


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just got my first gold can! Special shout out to CastingPearls and imfree for pushing me over the top. :kiss2:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> I just got my first gold can! Special shout out to CastingPearls and imfree for pushing me over the top. :kiss2:



Happy to have helped, sweet and witty Lady.:happy:


----------



## imfree

That Repper of mine!!! Umm...errr...uuuuh...well, is in that damned charger again!!! Rep going out when it's charged! 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> I just got my first gold can! Special shout out to CastingPearls and imfree for pushing me over the top. :kiss2:


YAAAAY!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree

Rep unto others as you would have others Rep unto you.:happy: I watch my Rep list and make it a real point to return Rep to those who have Repped me.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> Rep unto others as you would have others Rep unto you.:happy: I watch my Rep list and make it a real point to return Rep to those who have Repped me.:bow:



Yep that Rep list must be growing leaps and bounds :happy: and perhaps we just need a rep cuz it's Monday and everyone has been through the worst day of the week


----------



## KingBoo

My rep better recognize


----------



## Mathias

Happy Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WOW! I just gave Lainey rep and actually saw the dark second green can as it appeared under her star; that was kind of sweet! Has that ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW! I just gave Lainey rep and actually saw the dark second green can as it appeared under her star; that was kind of sweet! Has that ever happened to anyone else?


Like a shooting star!

I was seven points short of my second green can and when I saw your rep I whoop-whooped for reals. LMAO


----------



## KittyKitten

Can someone rep me on my journey to my third gold can? :blush:

Hums Temptations song, "_Ain't Too Proud to Beg, sweet darling_...."


----------



## imfree

Edgar, Don't Fear The Repper, more cowbell or not, I'm at 9034, on my way to a big 10K!!!


----------



## tonynyc

Time for some Friday Rep.....


----------



## Zowie

Hit me up, you star-bellied beetches, you.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Hit me up, you star-bellied beetches, you.



sorry, i have to spread it round first, lol. 

and you know what's better than the start-bellied beetches? the Hawtch-Hawtch Watcher! 


*Oh, the jobs people work at!
Out west, near Hawtch-Hawtch,
theres a Hawtch-Hawtcher Bee-Watcher.
His job is to watch
is to keep both his eyes on the lazy town bee.
A bee that is watched will work harder, you see.

Wellhe watched and he watched.
But, in spite of his watch,
that bee didnt work any harder. Not Mawtch.

So somebody said,
Our old-bee-watching man
just isnt bee-watching as hard as he can.
He ought to be watched by another Hawtch-Hawtcher!
The thing that we need
is a Bee-Watcher-Watcher!

WELL

The Bee-Watcher-Watcher watched the Bee-Watcher.
He didnt watch well. So another Hawtch-Hawtcher
had to come in as a Watch-Watcher-Watcher!
And today all the Hawtchers who live in Hawtch-Hawtch
are watching on Watch-Watcher-Watchering-Watch,
Watch-Watching the Watcher whos watching the bee.
Youre not a Hawtch-Watcher. Youre lucky, you see!*


----------



## penguin

Bah, I've now given out too much rep, and I'm only like 42 points off levelling up again. WOE.


----------



## Heyyou

Although i have not "Spread too much rep around in the past 24 hours," I do "need to receive some rep before i can pass some out" again (I think thats what the message just said.) 

Lets have at it! Rep rep rep!


----------



## Bearsy

I haven't been repped in _months_!


----------



## Zowie

Thanks HappyFace and Penguin, I got a gold can!


----------



## Scorsese86

So, is 2000 points the one to reach to get a the first yellow can? Because I haven't gotten a new can in months, and I think the next on my level is the yellow ones. I've got 1995 points now, so just wondering.


----------



## J34

*They control EVERYTHING!* 

View attachment memes-they-control-everything.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Scorsese86 said:


> So, is 2000 points the one to reach to get a the first yellow can? Because I haven't gotten a new can in months, and I think the next on my level is the yellow ones. I've got 1995 points now, so just wondering.



The answer to your question is yes! Welcome to the land of the gold can!
:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

J34 said:


> *They control EVERYTHING!*





OneWickedAngel said:


> The answer to your question is yes! Welcome to the land of the gold can!
> :bow:



Yay:happy:

Thanks, J34 and OneWicked Angel


----------



## J34

No problemo good sir


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I was trying to give out rep to someone the other day, but it said I couldn't because I had given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.

Does anyone know the EXACT number of times you can rep someone within a 24 hour period?


----------



## Heyyou

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I was trying to give out rep to someone the other day, but it said I couldn't because I had given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know the EXACT number of times you can rep someone within a 24 hour period?



So far, i kind of think it is "three."

Im using my third rep on you, please rep me too GG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I was trying to give out rep to someone the other day, but it said I couldn't because I had given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know the EXACT number of times you can rep someone within a 24 hour period?



The number varies with the poster. The more rep you have the more rep you can give, but everyone has a limit on how much can be given out in a 24-hour cycle.


----------



## Heyyou

OneWickedAngel said:


> The number varies with the poster. The more rep you have the more rep you can give, but everyone has a limit on how much can be given out in a 24-hour cycle.



For me, its three. :really sad: 

:sad:


----------



## FishCharming

sooooo close to my first gold can i can taste it!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> The number varies with the poster. The more rep you have the more rep you can give, but everyone has a limit on how much can be given out in a 24-hour cycle.


I've noticed that I get three, give them out, then a few hours later have a few more to give out. My rep is worth 22 points a hit and I'll be honest, I hit friends, great posts/pics and the rep whines thread first so I'm almost always out of rep. However, because I give out so much I'm able to re-rep someone a lot faster than I used to.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> I've noticed that I get three, give them out, then a few hours later have a few more to give out. My rep is worth 22 points a hit and I'll be honest, I hit friends, great posts/pics and the rep whines thread first so I'm almost always out of rep. However, because I give out so much I'm able to re-rep someone a lot faster than I used to.



*What is Nacho's share of your reppage ???*??


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> sooooo close to my first gold can i can taste it!



*describe the flavor please *


----------



## penguin

Whoot whoot, Castingpearl's rep pushed me into my fourth gold can. I was one point away from it with the previous rep I'd received. It was just sooooo close


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *What is Nacho's share of your reppage ???*??


Nacho has retired from the internet. He was too addicted and his dad now has custody of him.

Wonton has agreed, as my agent to a cut of 20% of all my rep. (okay, she demanded it)


YAAAAY PENGUIN!!!


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *describe the flavor please *



it tastes like squirt and sadness


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho has retired from the internet. He was too addicted and his dad now has custody of him.
> 
> Wonton has agreed, as my agent to a cut of 20% of all my rep. (okay, she demanded it)
> 
> 
> YAAAAY PENGUIN!!!



Ah so one green can goes to Wonton and one goes to the Lovely CP ....


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> Ah so one green can goes to Wonton and one goes to the Lovely CP ....



I'm ashamed to even admit what Alleigh's cut is. Here's a shot of her looking up at her tote's. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-9-2011 looks up wb lg.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> it tastes like squirt and sadness



*that's a nasty image...and you sir have got enuf REP FROM ME LATELY 

so I couldn't rep you if I TRIED*


----------



## FishCharming

yay, got my gold can! rep for errrebody!


----------



## Heyyou

Stuck at 811 points. Please, someone come through with some heavyweight REP, i put in my "three Reps a day!" Idk how close i am to my first "Gold Can" but...

REP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

imfree said:


> I'm ashamed to even admit what Alleigh's cut is. Here's a shot of her looking up at her tote's.



That cat looks like Hemi.







(rep me for this lol)


----------



## Heyyou

You may officially consider me whining for Rep.

Perhaps this will get some Rep.


----------



## Heyyou

Heyyou said:


> You may officially consider me whining for Rep.
> 
> Perhaps this will get some Rep.


----------



## tinkerbell

I have to be close to my first yellow can.


----------



## Aust99

I just got my second gold can... It took ages. Thanks to mimosa who got me over the line. (I think as I'm not sure how long it's been there with me not noticing)


----------



## tinkerbell

awww, thanks! I have a yellow can now!!!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Heyyou said:


> That cat looks like Hemi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rep me for this lol)




Aaawww, what a cute kitty. 

I tried to rep you for it, but it said I have to spread some rep around first before giving it to you again.

Now, how does that work? How many other people do you have to rep until you can rep the same person? Or is it different for everyone?


----------



## CastingPearls

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Now, how does that work? How many other people do you have to rep until you can rep the same person? Or is it different for everyone?



You need to rep 25 people before you can re-rep someone so either use all your reps asap to catch up or it will take forever.


----------



## Heyyou

Why are some of the rep cans blue and the rest green?

(About to use up my rep for the day in a rep spree.)


----------



## Heyyou

I have given out too much Rep in the last 24 hours but i would in fact like some more Rep.


----------



## Buffetbelly

tinkerbell said:


> awww, thanks! I have a yellow can now!!!



You should see a doctor right away!


----------



## Heyyou

Maybe a link to a video with a cooooooooool soundtrack will provideth rep! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJw-_9qw3Sw


----------



## imfree

Heyyou said:


> That cat looks like Hemi.
> 
> 
> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> (rep me for this lol)



Maine Coon Cats obviously rule!:bow: Does Hemi sleep on that box behind him? Alleigh claims bed-shaped boxes as sleeping boxes!:doh:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

CastingPearls said:


> You need to rep 25 people before you can re-rep someone so either use all your reps asap to catch up or it will take forever.




Thanks for the info! 

Is each green bar worth like 100 points or something? Same w/ yellow?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

imfree said:


> I'm ashamed to even admit what Alleigh's cut is. Here's a shot of her looking up at her tote's.



Aaawww! You deserve rep for that!


----------



## agouderia

CastingPearls said:


> I've noticed that I get three, give them out, then a few hours later have a few more to give out. My rep is worth 22 points a hit and I'll be honest, I hit friends, great posts/pics and the rep whines thread first so I'm almost always out of rep. However, because I give out so much I'm able to re-rep someone a lot faster than I used to.





*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I tried to rep you for it, but it said I have to spread some rep around first before giving it to you again.
> 
> Now, how does that work? How many other people do you have to rep until you can rep the same person? Or is it different for everyone?





CastingPearls said:


> You need to rep 25 people before you can re-rep someone so either use all your reps asap to catch up or it will take forever.



I've given up on this rep thing before I ever really started.
All links that are supposed to explain the rep system never worked. 

It took me three years to finally find out how to rep someone - and then it kept telling me I couldn't rep who and what I wanted. Thanks to CastingPearls I at least now know why.

In addition, I've not been able to identify for what you can receive rep - definitely not for posting stories in the library. 

So - the old French proverb applies: You can live your life completely uninhibitedly once your reputation is ruined!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Maine Coon Cats obviously rule!:bow: Does Hemi sleep on that box behind him? Alleigh claims bed-shaped boxes as sleeping boxes!:doh:



Here's one of the princess on a sleeping box. She's a little bigger now, as she was a year old in June, but as a Maine Coon, still growing slowly. This is pretty near what she looks like now.

ATTN: Feline cuteness Rep, please. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-24-2011 sleeping princess wb lg.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

I DEMAND rep for this, given the similarity. 

This is Lucky and his "box bed." Sometimes Hemi sleeps on it, sometimes Lucky. 
















We think he has got some Maine Coone in him, too.


----------



## Heyyou

And the funniest thing for me is that both boxes are medical boxes that the orange hemi-looking cat is sleeping on that he shares with Lucky the Cat............................................................ omg!

"Medline" vs "Rexeed" we have had those boxes FOREVER! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Is each green bar worth like 100 points or something? Same w/ yellow?


Dark green: 150 rep points
Light green: 250
Yellow: 800
Golden Sun: 8400 then it starts all over again with dark green.


----------



## Heyyou

What does a "blue" can of Rep mean?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Heyyou said:


> What does a "blue" can of Rep mean?



I'm pretty sure it means you're either color blind or you need to check the graphics settings on your PC.  There are dark green cans, light green cans, and yellow/gold cans. It looks like you currently have 5 dark green cans and one light green can.


----------



## tonynyc

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm pretty sure it means you're either color blind or you need to check the graphics settings on your PC.  There are dark green cans, light green cans, and yellow/gold cans. It looks like you currently have 5 dark green cans and one light green can.



*A*nd you have hypnotic eyes that are neither Blue nor Green .. still not buying that Brooklyn Bridge just yet....

Hey it's Middle of the Week - some Rep is needed for that


----------



## CastingPearls

When you receive rep that shows as blue in your User CP, it means the person who gave it to you hasn't earned enough rep yet (usually someone new but sometimes someone who rarely posts and has yet to receive their first 150 points) so it doesn't add to your total but does let you know how they regarded your post. I think it's still nice. It looks more gray than blue to me, but that's what it is, either way.

The last can you have under your avatar includes potential rep you need to earn which is why new people automatically have a can, but still have to get points for their rep to count. The more rep you have, the more points your own rep is worth as well.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> When you receive rep that shows as blue in your User CP, it means the person who gave it to you hasn't earned enough rep yet (usually someone new but sometimes someone who rarely posts and has yet to receive their first 150 points) so it doesn't add to your total but does let you know how they regarded your post. I think it's still nice. It looks more gray than blue to me, but that's what it is, either way.
> 
> The last can you have under your avatar includes potential rep you need to earn which is why new people automatically have a can, but still have to get points for their rep to count. The more rep you have, the more points your own rep is worth as well.



I never even thought to connect the gray cans in the UserCP section to that comment. Good lookin' out!


----------



## Heyyou

> Originally Posted by CastingPearls
> When you receive rep that shows as blue in your User CP, it means the person who gave it to you hasn't earned enough rep yet (usually someone new but sometimes someone who rarely posts and has yet to receive their first 150 points) so it doesn't add to your total but does let you know how they regarded your post. I think it's still nice. It looks more gray than blue to me, but that's what it is, either way.
> 
> The last can you have under your avatar includes potential rep you need to earn which is why new people automatically have a can, but still have to get points ]/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> lovelylady78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never even thought to connect the gray cans in the UserCP section to that comment. Good lookin' out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the pretty colors.
> 
> (And yeah i was referring to the CP cans. Love those soda can-looking things! - ControlPanel)
Click to expand...


----------



## Heyyou

:sad: "I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lovelylady78 or spiritangel again" 

(And then id likely get a message saying "I have spread out too much rep in 24 hours." Or however its worded. "Dang!")

... hmmmm. DANG! (see pic)


----------



## Heyyou

:sad: I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to seavixen, spiritangel, lovelylady78, Green Eyed Fairy again.


----------



## agouderia

One post in this thread and many lessons learned.

1. Whining pays off!
Some kind-hearted people on this board took pity to me and gave me enough rep for a second can - thank you very much!
(Even though, isn't it the golden rule in child rearing manuals to be firm in case of whining ? )



CastingPearls said:


> When you receive rep that shows as blue in your User CP, it means the person who gave it to you hasn't earned enough rep yet (usually someone new but sometimes someone who rarely posts and has yet to receive their first 150 points) so it doesn't add to your total but does let you know how they regarded your post. I think it's still nice. It looks more gray than blue to me, but that's what it is, either way.
> 
> The last can you have under your avatar includes potential rep you need to earn which is why new people automatically have a can, but still have to get points for their rep to count. The more rep you have, the more points your own rep is worth as well.




2. After I had labourously worked out how to rep after three years - this post tells me that all rep I have tried to spread so far has been utterly worthless.
So sorry everybody who ever received ugly because meaningless gray-blue rep cans from me!
(Again, this does not conform to standard educational practice, which always suggests to reward for learning advances, never to punish).

3. Judging from the questions posted in this thread, I am not alone in my misery of not being able to work the rep system. 
So far, only CastingPearls has been able to give comprehensive advice on how the rep system works.
Since this seems to be a problem for a quite a number of people, any existing posts, links, threads or whatever do not seem to be sufficient.

So CP: How can we get you to write a rep system user friendly user manual that even board dunces like myself can understand and follow? And have the moderators post it somewhere as a permanent thread, like on the Main Board?


----------



## CastingPearls

Many of your rep questions are deeply embedded within the mystical and perilous caves of the FAQ tab in the blue bar (not the top one) near the top of the page--look at User CP (no relation) and then next to it...okay, with me so far? Scroll down a bit and look for the reputation system question. Now, you may notice that stuff like gray/blue cans, and how much each person's rep is worth doesn't appear there. That's because only a few select individuals have cracked the c....I mean figured it out and like the Highlander there can only be one....okay there's probably like five of us and I don't think any of us have swords....okay maybe OneWickedAngel does....and I'm sure GreenEyedFairy has some kind of wand or something and me....well, I'm just gifted with somewhat creative (or entertaining) or sleep inducing (depending on who you talk to) bullshit. 

P.S. All rep is good rep unless it's abusive, in which case you report that to a mod unless it's a lot of points which adds to your cans but it's not like you can trade it in for a blender (don't listen to anyone who tells you they got a car with theirs. That was for a limited time only. I missed out too.)


----------



## tonynyc

agouderia said:


> One post in this thread and many lessons learned.
> 
> 1. Whining pays off!
> Some kind-hearted people on this board took pity to me and gave me enough rep for a second can - thank you very much!
> (Even though, isn't it the golden rule in child rearing manuals to be firm in case of whining ? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. After I had labourously worked out how to rep after three years - this post tells me that all rep I have tried to spread so far has been utterly worthless.
> So sorry everybody who ever received ugly because meaningless gray-blue rep cans from me!
> (Again, this does not conform to standard educational practice, which always suggests to reward for learning advances, never to punish).
> 
> 3. Judging from the questions posted in this thread, I am not alone in my misery of not being able to work the rep system.
> So far, only CastingPearls has been able to give comprehensive advice on how the rep system works.
> Since this seems to be a problem for a quite a number of people, any existing posts, links, threads or whatever do not seem to be sufficient.
> 
> So CP: How can we get you to write a rep system user friendly user manual that even board dunces like myself can understand and follow? And have the moderators post it somewhere as a permanent thread, like on the Main Board?



*W*e have some great dimmers here when it comes to unlocking the mystery of what goes on with the "rep" system *both* the lovely CastingPearls and OneWickedAngel have shared their knolwedge on this....


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Many of your rep questions are deeply embedded within the mystical and perilous caves of the FAQ tab in the blue bar (not the top one) near the top of the page--look at User CP (no relation) and then next to it...okay, with me so far? Scroll down a bit and look for the reputation system question. Now, you may notice that stuff like gray/blue cans, and how much each person's rep is worth doesn't appear there. That's because only a few select individuals have cracked the c....I mean figured it out and like the Highlander there can only be one....okay there's probably like five of us and I don't think any of us have swords....okay maybe OneWickedAngel does....and I'm sure GreenEyedFairy has some kind of wand or something and me....well, I'm just gifted with somewhat creative (or entertaining) or sleep inducing (depending on who you talk to) bullshit.
> 
> P.S. All rep is good rep unless it's abusive, in which case you report that to a mod unless it's a lot of points which adds to your cans but it's not like you can trade it in for a blender (don't listen to anyone who tells you they got a car with theirs. That was for a limited time only. I missed out too.)



I'm through my day's allotment of rep, but I owe you some for this bit of creative/entertaining bullshit. (I guess now you know which side of that coin I turn up on.)  

Good to have *YOU* back, btw, Lainey. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

*T*ime to pass some "Rep" joy cause it's Monday


----------



## Heyyou

I just have to whine.. I cant rep LL78 OR tonynyc. And i tried :sad:

I guess i need some more rep!!!! I dont have a toaster, and i want one. 

I dont think all the rep in the world could get me a Corvette. With my track record, ~$5000 could, though, lol........

Rep My Vette. Its an 1980 (Think Jack Nicholson in "Ordinary People." I swear to you now, i am going to do that. It will be an HONOR to be smacked in the head with my perfect condtion Stingray Vette's hood, after being thrown over its windshield like its not a classic car..............)


----------



## KittyKitten

You know what I absolutely hate about Dims? Well one thing, it won't let you rep more than a certain number of posters for 24 hours. Gawd, I hate that. There are so many people I want to rep so badly. That's didn't sound right.


----------



## tonynyc

happyface83 said:


> You know what I absolutely hate about Dims? Well one thing, it won't let you rep more than a certain number of posters for 24 hours. Gawd, I hate that. There are so many people I want to rep so badly. That's didn't sound right.



I wouldn't mind going on a REP Frenzy myself....


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> I wouldn't mind going on a REP Frenzy myself....



Me neither, but I am imRepotent and can't make Rep with those whom I love!:doh:


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> Me neither, but I am imRepotent and can't make Rep with those whom I love!:doh:




[email protected]! And bummer I can't rep certain people back to back.


----------



## Heyyou

I am at 967 points!!!!!! Almost there! I use up my three reps a day...

Perhaps my cat posing for a "Wall photo" will merit Rep. 






And if Duke doesnt, then Vanilla Ice's best hair will..










I want to learn to dance like Vanilla Ice. He had some moves in the "I Love You" video (and i love that song!) Hes Pop, so hes good........


----------



## Heyyou

I want to thank those of you that love my kitty.


----------



## FishCharming

the problem with feeding strays is that once you do they never go away...


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> the problem with feeding strays is that once you do they never go away...



And then they shit all over your house until you don't want to live there anymore.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Collecting cans for charity, please.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> And then they shit all over your house until you don't want to live there anymore.



word.

*STOP FEEDING THE FUCKING STRAYS!!!!*


----------



## penguin

FishCharming said:


> word.
> 
> *STOP FEEDING THE FUCKING STRAYS!!!!*



I'm housebroken and I won't scratch at the furniture or crap in your shoes. I might also make you delicious baked goods!


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> word.
> 
> *STOP FEEDING THE FUCKING STRAYS!!!!*


The ignore feature works wonders. Strays never really go away. They just infect you with their fleas and mange. So sometimes we have to walk away. Less stress, for me at least.

PS--I tried to rep...got the usual...blah blah...will try again later.


----------



## Heyyou

987 point(s) total 

How many more do i need for a can of a different color?

I just repped a couple of people that can give the most rep.

As to the strays, Duke turned into a loveable kitty and he likes to curl up next to his owners and purr! So did Lucky. he came from Newark NJ. Here he is! (All my kittehs are healthy, no fleas, and are very well behaved. Sorry to hear of your rabid cats fleas and mange, people.) also, pengun (correctly spelled, penguin) isnt a cat.. i dont get it. (Cats like shirts.)

And ditto on the ig feature, it is a gift from God. I click "View Post" anyways, IDGAF, it entertains me.  Get over yourself b..... (my rep worketh good. Need more!)

"Disneyland, disneyland, disneyland!" (Adam Sandler is funny in a Ferrari.)










:sad:  lmao


----------



## Heyyou

Well! Im glad you all like some of my pu... er, meows 

I now submit.. my (deceased) doggie! (For rep purposes, of course.)


----------



## FishCharming

Heyyou said:


> Well! Im glad you all like some of my pu... er, meows
> 
> I now submit.. my (deceased) doggie! (For rep purposes, of course.)



isnt there a rep whines thread on the bbw/fa board? cus you're not a bhm and you are definitely NOT a *Female* Fat Admirer so you are on the wrong sub-forum. 

also, posting pics of dead animals is not only creepy but potentially sociopathic... do you have a doggy snuff film to go along with the pic?


----------



## tonynyc

Heyyou said:


> Well! Im glad you all like some of my pu... er, meows
> 
> I now submit.. my (deceased) doggie! (For rep purposes, of course.)



*D*on't know about using the deceased pooch for REP might not be the best move...


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> I'm housebroken and I won't scratch at the furniture or crap in your shoes. I might also make you delicious baked goods!



*h*mmmm Gorgeous BBW and baked goods !!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oh Fish!!!
/Stern mom voice


Heyyou,

Ease up dude.

The thread name is "Rep Whines" not _Heyyou's Personal Rep Exploitation Service_. Isn't the earning of rep so much better when it's achieved more from things you've posted outside of this thread than this constant begging you're doing here? While we do understand YOU loved your erstwhile pet, but surely you can understand why some of us would be a little (okay a lot), creeped-out by this? Your excessive begging was simply annoying, now it's starting to piss people off. 

The Rep Whines thread is supposed to be a fun, frivolous thing and it is becoming a little less so now.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

CastingPearls said:


> Dark green: 150 rep points
> Light green: 250
> Yellow: 800
> Golden Sun: 8400 then it starts all over again with dark green.



Ahh thanks for that! I've been really thinking the past few weeks that I was about to get my Gold Sun. I thought it was 8000. Im at 8070, so at this rate it'll be another three years before I get my sunshine. argh!


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Heyyou,
> 
> Ease up dude.
> 
> The thread name is "Rep Whines" not _Heyyou's Personal Rep Exploitation Service_. Isn't the earning of rep so much better when it's achieved more from things you've posted outside of this thread than this constant begging you're doing here? While we do understand YOU loved your erstwhile pet, but surely you can understand why some of us would be a little (okay a lot), creeped-out by this? Your excessive begging was simply annoying, now it's starting to piss people off.
> 
> The Rep Whines thread is supposed to be a fun, frivolous thing and it is becoming a little less so now.



Couldn't rep you, so I will just have to say Thank You for this, until the rep limiter allows me. Thank you.


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Couldn't rep you, so I will just have to say Thank You for this, until the rep limiter allows me. Thank you.



*Y*ou just go and kick the "rep limiter" ass on this matter- I bet the 'rep limiter' doesn't last 10 seconds....


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *Y*ou just go and kick the "rep limiter" ass on this matter- I bet the 'rep limiter' doesn't last 10 seconds....



I don't know Tony, I'm exhausted trying to fight my way out of the 1998 NFL Thread, it's taking all I got  I'm seeing Ray Rhoades in my nightmares


----------



## KittyKitten

Close to my third golden crystal!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Thank you OWA and Daddyoh!! Yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> Thank you OWA and Daddyoh!! Yayyyyyyyyy!



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't know Tony, I'm exhausted trying to fight my way out of the 1998 NFL Thread, it's taking all I got  I'm seeing Ray Rhoades in my nightmares



*Y*ou exhausted  ... must be that tainted Pickle Juice better stick with safer stuff to drink...


----------



## spiritangel

I deserve lots of birthday rep cause its my birthday in the USA today and yesterday in Australia


----------



## tonynyc

spiritangel said:


> I deserve lots of birthday rep cause its my birthday in the USA today and yesterday in Australia



*S*ounds reasonable... Happy Birthday


----------



## chicken legs

spiritangel said:


> I deserve lots of birthday rep cause its my birthday in the USA today and yesterday in Australia



Even though I can't rep you yet...Happy Birthday


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> I deserve lots of birthday rep cause its my birthday in the USA today and yesterday in Australia



Yes you do! And if I hadn't recently repped you for some other bit a wonderfulness you always manage to conjure, I'd rep you yet again. :wubu:






Hope your day was as wonderful as you!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

*Thank you so much for all the rep, to Mishty, LeoGibson, OneWickedAngel, happyface83, Isa, Green Eyed Fairy, CastingPearls and imfree - It really was so sweet of you! I'm already up to 8226 now!*

 

View attachment thankslips.gif


----------



## lovelocs

This has been explained somewhere before, so I won't ask. I will just whine about how long it takes to be able to rep someone after you've already repped 'em. 

Dromond.
CP.
Paquito.

Consider yourselves repped.


_
Stomps off with a handful of gold stars._


----------



## CastingPearls

Awwwww thanks!!!!


----------



## Heyyou

I have 1078 Rep points. Need more! 

Here is a HOT CG photo complete with video game MIDI music sountrack, submitted for Rep. 






http://www.joyeemukherjee.com/protected_files/games_music/sega/genesis/Comix.mid


----------



## chunkeymonkey

I love Spreading ................................... that is rep I mean 
It's been way to long.


----------



## imfree

chunkeymonkey said:


> I love Spreading ................................... that is rep I mean
> It's been way to long.



Uuuhm, err, uh, you should have some new mail in your mailbox.


----------



## daddyoh70

chunkeymonkey said:


> I love Spreading ................................... that is rep I mean
> It's been way to long.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Like, getting ready to start a "What ever happened to chunkeymonkey thread! too long  Glad to see you're still around!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Like, getting ready to start a "What ever happened to chunkeymonkey thread! too long  Glad to see you're still around!



*S*ounds like it's time to go send some of that 'ChunkeyMonkey" Rep


----------



## chunkeymonkey

daddyoh70 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Like, getting ready to start a "What ever happened to chunkeymonkey thread! too long  Glad to see you're still around!



I am still around  I just seemed to have got a little busy with the kids and activities.



tonynyc said:


> *S*ounds like it's time to go send some of that 'ChunkeyMonkey" Rep


You know how much I love spreading the love!



imfree said:


> Uuuhm, err, uh, you should have some new mail in your mailbox.


Oh I love when I have mail 

I missed all ove you......


----------



## imfree

I'm at 9,453 and seeing 10K out there, off in the distance The Rep is out there...(Christian song).


----------



## ManBeef

I have yo pee && I'm sick... I heard that rep cures all... Cure me *cough cough*


----------



## Heyyou

1) I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to imfree again!  .. cant believe he was the ONLY one that thinks it is righteous that the Law was held accountable to.. The Law! Here. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1805386#post1805386

2) Kitties up for adoption!!! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1805386#post1805386

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCRpRjyFEn0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFEm9tm7PWE

And here is the newest video of Teh Kittehs!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMqRdCsjRew

3) Check out this amazing chase! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ou61QvIDJg&feature=related (check out :10)
And this one is.. CRAZY!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3NKlzZmgl0

But its impossible IMHO to top this................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OuknAm3ZFk


----------



## penguin

I have boobies. Nice ones, too.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I have boobies. Nice ones, too.



I'd love to be able to Rep you for nice boobs, but a bunch of nasty boobs set up a Rep system in Dimm's that won't let me!:doh:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes you do! And if I hadn't recently repped you for some other bit a wonderfulness you always manage to conjure, I'd rep you yet again. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day was as wonderful as you!



Those damned Rep Boobs were at it again and I couldn't Rep you for this post!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

penguin said:


> I have boobies. Nice ones, too.



Post pix or it didn't happen


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix or it didn't happen








I want to motorboat myself sometimes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I want to motorboat myself sometimes.



I can't give you rep :-(


----------



## Heyyou

> I'd love to be able to Rep you for nice boobs





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't give you rep :-(



I repped her for the statement about the boobs, not the post with the pic. I hope thats ok! 

And imfree, we all may dislike the Rep system. But in time you will be able to dispense Rep again! Keep working it!


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I want to motorboat myself sometimes.



After viewing your attached image, Ma'me, I can safely conclude that you will always have eager volunteers to perform motorboating and no real need to motorboat yourself.


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> I want to motorboat myself sometimes.



*W*onderful pic.... :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## chunkeymonkey

penguin said:


> I want to motorboat myself sometimes.



Sweet!!!! LOL I wish I could motorboat myself


----------



## appleleafer

penguin said:


> I want to motorboat myself sometimes.



Formula 1 Offshore Powerboats FTW


----------



## Dromond

I just got a shiny new gold can!

It's a long climb to the next one, so give me a good start. Thank you for your time and your rep.


----------



## tonynyc

Dromond said:


> I just got a shiny new gold can!
> 
> It's a long climb to the next one, so give me a good start. Thank you for your time and your rep.



How fitting to mention long climb on 'marathon sunday'... here's some rep towrds your journey


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Just celebrated another golden Birthday  Which kind of felt like I got kicked in my can!!!! Can someone tell me at what point you get a golden can....I would like to think I am so close. Help a poor Monkey out


----------



## imfree

Rep Heaven @9611, woo-hoo 10k's getting close!!! I wonder if I'll crash-land?


Pictured: 10K (10,000 ohm), 1/4 Watt resistor, 1/2" long, IRL. I wire dozens of 'em in a project like Big Boss White, my BBW subwoofer amp. 

View attachment 10K, .25 Watt Resistor wb md.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

chunkeymonkey said:


> Just celebrated another golden Birthday  Which kind of felt like I got kicked in my can!!!! Can someone tell me at what point you get a golden can....I would like to think I am so close. Help a poor Monkey out


You have a golden can. You need 8400 for a golden sun. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> You have a golden can. You need 8400 for a golden sun. Is that what you mean?



She didn't have a gold can when she posted that.

You've all been very generous, thank you!

keep it coming


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

It's been over a year since I've had any can-advancement. 


Help me out, you generous people, you!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It's been over a year since I've had any can-advancement.
> 
> 
> Help me out, you generous people, you!



Must spread it around


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

You guys rule. 

I got a third light green can. 


Score.


----------



## JenFromOC

I hardly ever get rep. I'm thinking maybe cuz I never post, and when I do, it isn't rep worthy.

Anyway, feel free to rep just cuz I'm super awesome.


----------



## KittyKitten

Rep woes #1000- when newbie reps don't count


----------



## imfree

...Dimm's Repoke:doh:

*I hit 10k in <400 points!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

CastingPearls said:


> You have a golden can. You need 8400 for a golden sun. Is that what you mean?


Thanks for the info  I am a very long way from the sunshine golden one.



Dromond said:


> She didn't have a gold can when she posted that.
> 
> You've all been very generous, thank you!
> 
> keep it coming


Thanks for all the help in getting me my golden can I am so excited. :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

imfree said:


> Rep Heaven @9611, woo-hoo 10k's getting close!!! I wonder if I'll crash-land?
> 
> 
> Pictured: 10K (10,000 ohm), 1/4 Watt resistor, 1/2" long, IRL. I wire dozens of 'em in a project like Big Boss White, my BBW subwoofer amp.



which side is positive and which is negative? or does it matter?


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> which side is positive and which is negative? or does it matter?



Like Rep, there are no positive and negative. The resistor will pass current in either direction.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

been stuck at the same number of points for a month...help a sistah out...


----------



## Dromond

Since posting my plea, I've gotten *317 rep points*. You people rock. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Just broke through the 10k barrier!*


----------



## imfree

I break 10k in less than 300 points! Please help me catch Raiv, Guys.


----------



## penguin

I've repped too much today so I'll get you guys tomorrow. I'm so very close to getting another golden can, too.


----------



## ManBeef

I use baby wipes... no dingle berries here people... Doust this call for reppeth?


----------



## imfree

ManBeef said:


> I use baby wipes... no dingle berries here people... Doust this call for reppeth?



Baby wipes, with Torkel, would definitely qualify.:doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ManBeef said:


> I use baby wipes... no dingle berries here people... Doust this call for reppeth?






Ugh!
I want to rep you for the faux Elizabethan, but I just can't past the first part of that crap you wrote to give it to you.


----------



## FishCharming

ManBeef said:


> I use baby wipes... no dingle berries here people... Doust this call for reppeth?



right?! i started using them when my daughter was a baby and i never went back. toilet paper is just so barbaric! we can take picture of the center of the universe but ass wiping technology hasnt improved since the cave man? fuck. that.


----------



## imfree

FishCharming said:


> right?! i started using them when my daughter was a baby and i never went back. toilet paper is just so barbaric! we can take picture of the center of the universe but ass wiping technology hasnt improved since the cave man? fuck. that.



That's not quite true. The bidet, in many forms, is available for those who can afford them and don't mind the unusual sensations they get while the appliance is giving them a good cleaning.:blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> That's not quite true. The bidet, in many forms, is available for those who can afford them and don't mind the *unusual sensations* they get while the appliance is giving them a good cleaning.:blush:



"unusual sensations" What kind of bidet are you using? LOL

One still has to dry off, if the bidet does not have the "dryer" option. Flushable, biodegradable personal hygiene (aka baby) wipes are eons better than the softest of toilet paper.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> "unusual sensations" What kind of bidet are you using? LOL
> 
> One still has to dry off, if the bidet does not have the "dryer" option. Flushable, biodegradable personal hygiene (aka baby) wipes are eons better than the softest of toilet paper.




I don't own a bidet and went on what I gathered by reading on the subject. Hmmm....let's see...I've got some icemaker electric water valves, motors...tubing...fittings....hey!!!, I could McGyver-up one of my own! Note to self: avoid burnt-ass, be sure to properly ground the apparatus!!! 

View attachment Bidet home made.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ugh!
> I want to rep you for the faux Elizabethan, but I just can't past the first part of that crap you wrote to give it to you.



Rep me anyway. It'll make me desk saucy



FishCharming said:


> right?! i started using them when my daughter was a baby and i never went back. toilet paper is just so barbaric! we can take picture of the center of the universe but ass wiping technology hasnt improved since the cave man? fuck. that.



EXACTLY!!! I can't believe people still use TP! When it shreds? Horrible!



imfree said:


> Baby wipes, with Torkel, would definitely qualify.:doh:



Try it! It'll save your life!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hai!

I just got my first big yellow sun rep thing.
That means i'm the QUEEN.

You can all suck it!


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hai!
> 
> I just got my first big yellow sun rep thing.
> That means i'm the QUEEN.
> 
> You can all suck it!



There is a house in DimmerLand

they call the Yellow Sun.

It's been the goal of many a'

poor soul and yah,

I know I'm one!......

Couldda' been a song, ya' never know!!!

Can't Rep ya' yet or I would have for stopping by.:doh:


----------



## penguin

Still not quite at my next gold can. So...close...need...rep...


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Still not quite at my next gold can. So...close...need...rep...



I'd love to help, but my Repper's still jammed from the last time I got you with it.:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hai!
> 
> I just got my first big yellow sun rep thing.
> That means i'm the QUEEN.
> 
> You can all suck it!


Not quite, punkin, but you can be a princess. 

I'm out of rep guys, I'll hit ya'll up as soon as I can. Hugs.


----------



## penguin

Woohoo, thanks guys! Look at my lovely cans


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Not quite, punkin, but you can be a princess.
> 
> I'm out of rep guys, I'll hit ya'll up as soon as I can. Hugs.




I can be whatever I like in BHM/FFA land. Haha. So you can borrow my crown anytime you'd like to, missy.


----------



## penguin

Surlysomething said:


> I can be whatever I like in BHM/FFA land. Haha. So you can borrow my crown anytime you'd like to, missy.



I'm sure she's got a drawer full of tiaras and crowns for us all to play with


----------



## Surlysomething

penguin said:


> I'm sure she's got a drawer full of tiaras and crowns for us all to play with




I have no idea. My drawers are mostly filled with socks and summer clothes.

Haha.


----------



## MasterShake

So...how's this work? Do I just request the rep now, or do I need to show naughty pictures of me and some tikka masala in the spice-appropriate thread???


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MasterShake said:


> So...how's this work? Do I just request the rep now, or do I need to show naughty pictures of me and some tikka masala in the spice-appropriate thread???



Yes.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

YAY!!!!!! Just got my first GOLD CAN! It's so SHINY!

<skipping away, repping as I go>


----------



## imfree

39 points, Guys, and I hit 10K. At 10K I'll have to stop my most unbecoming habit of Rep-whoring and just settle into whining about having so much Rep and joyfully help others catch up with me. I do love to spread the love and Rep!!!


----------



## imfree

Thanks for the help, Guys. I'm at 9978, close enough for a Master Repper or a couple Hefty Reppers to push their "fire" button and launch me into 10K land. I'll Be Home For Christmas.


----------



## imfree

Thanks, Guys, for getting me into 10K land. A special thanks To Casting Pearls, who pressed "fire" last and launched me beyond 10K!:bow:

I guess I can still help others, here, and give updates, but my Rep-whoring should finally be a thing of the past. I have attained Reppignuggen!


----------



## ManBeef

I THINK I DESERVE REP BECAUSE I SAID IT'LL MAKE ME DESK SAUCY!!! I don't even fuckin know what desk was really meant to say lol


----------



## chunkeymonkey

If I could only light up my cans..... Happy Holidays to you all. You will all get your love soon


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hai!
> 
> I just got my first big yellow sun rep thing.
> That means i'm the QUEEN.
> 
> You can all suck it!


*
ME SO JELLIE 
I am apparently NO WHERE as witty as you.....how many points did you have to get that big fucking YELLLLLLLOW sunshine missy?

I can't be very far off with a little help from my ((((FRIENDS)))))


:bow:*


----------



## Dromond

I'm 99 reppage away from the next gold can! Help a guy out, please?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ME SO JELLIE
> I am apparently NO WHERE as witty as you.....how many points did you have to get that big fucking YELLLLLLLOW sunshine missy?
> 
> I can't be very far off with a little help from my ((((FRIENDS)))))
> 
> 
> :bow:*



You need 8400 points to get that big fucking YELLLLLLLOW sunshine. 

I gave you birthday rep - gotta spread it before I can love you again


----------



## imfree

Imfree, truly free from Rep-whoring. I've given a little in this thread today. I'm flying free and high today at 10,060. Thanks Guys!:happy:


----------



## Dromond

Dang, Edgar. Your rep-fu is STRONG. Thank you, buddy!


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> Dang, Edgar. Your rep-fu is STRONG. Thank you, buddy!



Yessir, thanks for the kind words. Now that I'm in 10K land, I don't whine any more, just help others catch-up and update so others know where I'm at. It's good!


----------



## FishCharming

Dromond said:


> I'm 99 reppage away from the next gold can! Help a guy out, please?



sorry, gotta spread it around...


----------



## tonynyc

FishCharming said:


> sorry, gotta spread it around...



*W*ell, it's that season to pass the Holiday Reppage - will spread as much rep cheer as the system allows... :happy:


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Wishing you all a very Merry Holiday Season!!!! May 2012 Bring you the best year ever!!! Cheers!


----------



## Aust99

Just flew through to give out some xmas rep.... I'll be back when I get some more ammo. 

Merry Xmas


----------



## FishCharming

Aust99 said:


> Just flew through to give out some xmas rep.... I'll be back when I get some more ammo.
> 
> Merry Xmas



well i can hand some out too! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dromond

6th gold can ahoy! w00t!

Thank you all who contributed to pushing me past the 6,000 barrier!


----------



## Aust99

How much do I need for the next gold can repsperts??


----------



## WVMountainrear

Aust99 said:


> How much do I need for the next gold can repsperts??



I think we need 3600 or so...and I'm at 3527. Rep for rep??  Of course, I don't know if I'll be able to rep you because I think I just repped you on your new hair color this weekend...I'll try again anyway.


----------



## Aust99

lovelylady78 said:


> I think we need 3600 or so...and I'm at 3527. Rep for rep??  Of course, I don't know if I'll be able to rep you because I think I just repped you on your new hair color this weekend...I'll try again anyway.



Lol thanks.... I'll come back through when I have more...


----------



## tinkerbell

Still working on that 2nd yellow can!


----------



## ManBeef

No one has inflated my ego by telling me my pic thread is AWESOME && that I am ADORABLE...  This would be a depressing moment if I really was bothered but i want rep so Ima complain!!! WAAAAAAAAAAH!!! Peeks to see if anyone bites


----------



## Aust99

I'll come back and hit you with some as soon as I'm reloaded.... 

Thanks for the recent rep everyone....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Yay! Thanks to Tony, Lainey, Isa, and Tad for pushing me over the three gold can mark!


----------



## Mathias

Just curious, are we able to view every rep comment we've ever gotten?


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Just curious, are we able to view every rep comment we've ever gotten?


No. Only the most current 20.


----------



## penguin

I dislike it when I'm told I've repped too much and can't rep anyone til tomorrow. I want to spread it around! Just let me!


----------



## Mathias

I'm also not a fan of being told I have to spread rep around before I can give it to someone.


----------



## penguin

Yes, that's frustrating too.


----------



## tinkerbell

thanks everyone for your help with my getting a 2nd gold can! I have to be close!


----------



## Mathias

Don't worry if you haven't gotten repped in awhile. Someone's probably clicking on your name and gotten the "you must spread it around" message. Just thought I'd point that out!


----------



## penguin

Man, I've been wearing my repper out a lot lately.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Man, I've been wearing my repper out a lot lately.



Me too. I thought them newfangled LiPo batteries would keep that Repper of mine firin' away, but, alas, my Repgun is imRepotent again!!!:doh:

In other news, my Rep is at 10,220.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have been without an internet connection for over a month.....and still don't have a home phone connected. Pity poor me please


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been without an internet connection for over a month.....and still don't have a home phone connected. Pity poor me please



 What happened? 

PS. Welcome back....you didn't miss much


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> What happened?
> 
> PS. Welcome back....you didn't miss much



I moved...and that seemed to cause AT&T an issue :doh:

Finally got my phone on today- after I went with a different internet provider.


----------



## imfree

I'm at 10,316 and sending out lot'sa Reppar Love!!!





* By Carolina Rex, this time!


----------



## Dromond

With apologies to Van Halen...

Might as well rep. Rep!
Go ahead and rep.
Get it in, rep. Rep!
Go ahead and rep.
Rep! Rep! Rep! Rep!


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I moved...and that seemed to cause AT&T an issue :doh:



Ah, so clearly you were the source of the problem, as they could hardly be expected to have dealt with someone moving before--they've only been in business for what, 100+ years? :doh:

PS: I hope your new digs are working for you!


----------



## SitiTomato

I'm not entirely up to speed on the rep system, I know it has to do with points and cans. 

What's blatantly apparent though is that everyone on this board has millions of them and I have one.

Again not 100% on this but I'm guessing that means I can be sold off into indentured servitude to my forum betters?


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls said:


> Dark green: 150 rep points
> Light green: 250
> Yellow: 800
> Golden Sun: 8400 then it starts all over again with dark green.





CastingPearls said:


> When you receive rep that shows as blue in your User CP, it means the person who gave it to you hasn't earned enough rep yet (usually someone new but sometimes someone who rarely posts and has yet to receive their first 150 points) so it doesn't add to your total but does let you know how they regarded your post. I think it's still nice. It looks more gray than blue to me, but that's what it is, either way.
> 
> The last can you have under your avatar includes potential rep you need to earn which is why new people automatically have a can, but still have to get points for their rep to count. The more rep you have, the more points your own rep is worth as well.





CastingPearls said:


> Many of your rep questions are deeply embedded within the mystical and perilous caves of the FAQ tab in the blue bar (not the top one) near the top of the page--look at User CP (no relation) and then next to it...okay, with me so far? Scroll down a bit and look for the reputation system question. Now, you may notice that stuff like gray/blue cans, and how much each person's rep is worth doesn't appear there. That's because only a few select individuals have cracked the c....I mean figured it out and like the Highlander there can only be one....okay there's probably like five of us and I don't think any of us have swords....okay maybe OneWickedAngel does....and I'm sure GreenEyedFairy has some kind of wand or something and me....well, I'm just gifted with somewhat creative (or entertaining) or sleep inducing (depending on who you talk to) bullshit.
> 
> P.S. All rep is good rep unless it's abusive, in which case you report that to a mod unless it's a lot of points which adds to your cans but it's not like you can trade it in for a blender (don't listen to anyone who tells you they got a car with theirs. That was for a limited time only. I missed out too.)





CastingPearls said:


> You need to rep 25 people before you can re-rep someone so either use all your reps asap to catch up or it will take forever.





CastingPearls said:


> The last can has yet to be earned. Remember during the Jurassic Era when you first joined Dims and lo' you had a green can but no real rep? Well you had to earn those little suckers and when you earned them you got the next can to earn. Like positive reinforcement and encouragement to participate and all that shit. Capische?
> 
> Also, if you go to this link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php
> and look to the far right, it will tell you how much the rep YOU give is worth. Bookmark it because it increases with the rep you receive among other factors, I think. Or not.



I think mine is now worth 27 points.



CastingPearls said:


> The more rep a person has the more the rep they give you is worth. I couldn't find that anywhere in Teh Roolz but it was explicked to me when I joined Dims.





CastingPearls said:


> What is the reputation system for?
> The reputation system is a feature of the Dimensions forums. If you like what someone has to say, you can reward the poster for exceptional posts by "giving rep." Reputation points are earned each time someone leaves a positive comment for you. When you hover the cursor over the "cans," a label shows up. That label is also related to reputation points, although it uses different numerical values than the cans. If you want to see what the labels are, click here. Reputation adds up and shows up on the form of green and gold "cans" (and more). The number of "cans" is related to the number of reputation points a user has. As for the colors, the first five cans are dark green. You earn one for each 150 rep points. The next five cans are light green. You earn one for each 250 points. The next eight cans are golden. Each golden can costs 800 points. If you do the math, you can see that you max out after 8,400 points. That is when the cans are replaced by a big golden star, and the cans start over (in addition to the golden star). Reputation is to be given out only when it is due. The system limits how many people you can rep in a day, and how you have to spread reputation before it can be given again to the same person. The rep system is meant to be used to reward good posts; abusing it to leave negative or hate messages is strictly forbidden and may result in reprimands or temporary or permanent loss of posting privileges.



No one can be sold off into indentured servitude* at the moment* via Dims rep system. Rules may change at any time at the whim of management, so watch your step. 

No one has a million rep. Except maybe Green Eyed Fairy. 

I hope this answers all and sundry questions about rep and its many nuances. Please note that you cannot trade your rep in for anything useful like a vibrator, blender or blender/vibrator hybrid. It's just a respect thing, or I like what you said just then thing, or BAZING thing, or whatever.


----------



## SitiTomato

Aw man but a viblender seems so useful and efficient? Now what will I do while I wait for my smoothie 

Seriously thanks for the wealth of rep information.


----------



## agouderia

CastingPearls said:


> I think mine is now worth 27 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can be sold off into indentured servitude* at the moment* via Dims rep system. Rules may change at any time at the whim of management, so watch your step.
> 
> No one has a million rep. Except maybe Green Eyed Fairy.
> 
> I hope this answers all and sundry questions about rep and its many nuances. Please note that you cannot trade your rep in for anything useful like a vibrator, blender or blender/vibrator hybrid. It's just a respect thing, or I like what you said just then thing, or BAZING thing, or whatever.




Don't tell me I didn't tell you so!

Once you have to start quoting yourself, you've missed the right time to officially publish the sorely needed "CP's comprehensive user manual to the Dims rep system"


----------



## agouderia

SitiTomato said:


> I'm not entirely up to speed on the rep system, I know it has to do with points and cans.
> 
> What's blatantly apparent though is that everyone on this board has millions of them and I have one.
> 
> Again not 100% on this but I'm guessing that means I can be sold off into indentured servitude to my forum betters?



Don't worry - it's normal not to understand the arcane, byzantine, restrictive and inflexible system! (Don't nail me down on the adjectives though - I can't even prove 100% whether they really apply! Only my impression so far.)

You can actually survive quite well for years without any rep .... since it indeed seems impossible to trade it in for any useful gadgets.

And if you want rep, don't write/post in the library - there's no rep to be had there! From what I've heard through the grape vine naked pictures and those of pets are the best rep currency!


----------



## Fat Brian

SitiTomato said:


> I'm not entirely up to speed on the rep system, I know it has to do with points and cans.
> 
> What's blatantly apparent though is that everyone on this board has millions of them and I have one.
> 
> Again not 100% on this but I'm guessing that means I can be sold off into indentured servitude to my forum betters?



To reach the highest levels of rep you must sharpen you wit into a rapier of snark and then unleash it on poor misguided souls looking for wank fodder. That and moob pics.

On a side note, damn them gold cans are hard to get. I've been snarking my ass off.


----------



## SitiTomato

Fat Brian said:


> To reach the highest levels of rep you must sharpen you wit into a rapier of snark and then unleash it on poor misguided souls looking for wank fodder. That and moob pics.
> 
> On a side note, damn them gold cans are hard to get. I've been snarking my ass off.



(Okay then time to focus all my wit into a laser beam of snark)

*How appropriate you fight like a cow!*

(Nailed it!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> Ah, so clearly you were the source of the problem, as they could hardly be expected to have dealt with someone moving before--they've only been in business for what, 100+ years? :doh:
> 
> PS: I hope your new digs are working for you!



Lol and yes, the house I moved to is over 40 years old and has phone jacks all over it. They seemed mystified when I explained that aspect of it to them.....:blink: 

Anyhoo, they lost me as an internet customer- the cable company seemed thrilled to take me back on as one. *shrugs*


----------



## rellis10

Second gold can, WOO!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Congrats! (and you're welcome!)


----------



## Dromond

Fat Brian said:


> To reach the highest levels of rep you must sharpen you wit into a rapier of snark and then unleash it on poor misguided souls looking for wank fodder. That and moob pics.
> 
> On a side note, damn them gold cans are hard to get. I've been snarking my ass off.



When you manage to fool everyone into thinking you're wise as well as funny, you've got it made. (It's not like I can trade on my looks for rep, so I have to get creative)


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> (It's not like I can trade on my looks for rep, so I have to get creative)



I resemble this comment! 

And sometimes just shear participation ends up in rep.....often I find it is random, throw away, comments that end up getting a bunch of rep, while the carefully thought out analysis lands like a lead pancake.


----------



## SitiTomato

Tad said:


> I resemble this comment!
> 
> And sometimes just shear participation ends up in rep.....often I find it is random, throw away, comments that end up getting a bunch of rep, while the carefully thought out analysis lands like a lead pancake.



That works out for me, my whole life is a string of random throw away comments.


Like this one! I'm so dedicated to random throw away comments that I gave up my post count of * 69 * just to post this.

I hope you all appreciate my sacrifice.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I feel a bit cheeky asking, but I have 8315 points, I'm SO close to my sunshine but nobody has repped me in weeks despite me running out of rep several days in a row. So any leftover rep would be most welcome. 

I won't ask after I get my sunshine, I just NEED it... :bounce:


----------



## Dromond

Ruby Ripples said:


> I feel a bit cheeky asking, but I have 8315 points, I'm SO close to my sunshine but nobody has repped me in weeks despite me running out of rep several days in a row. So any leftover rep would be most welcome.
> 
> I won't ask after I get my sunshine, I just NEED it... :bounce:



Repped for great justice!


----------



## imfree

I'm at 10,340, oh lordy, and stopped whining at 10K. Now I just update and Rep away!


----------



## Goreki

My whine is that my stupid phone won't let me rep anyone, and it's the only access I have to the Internet right now. Soooo many things I've wanted to rep recently and I haven't been able to! Gah!


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruby Ripples said:


> I feel a bit cheeky asking, but I have 8315 points, I'm SO close to my sunshine but nobody has repped me in weeks despite me running out of rep several days in a row. So any leftover rep would be most welcome.
> 
> I won't ask after I get my sunshine, I just NEED it... :bounce:


I was SOOOOO happy to see that star pop up! Wow now I know what OneWickedAngel meant when she said she literally saw my gold can pop up when her rep put me over the edge.

Congrats.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I was SOOOOO happy to see that star pop up! Wow now I know what OneWickedAngel meant when she said she literally saw my gold can pop up when her rep put me over the edge.
> 
> Congrats.



Congrats Ruby!!!!

Isn't that such a geeky cool thing to actually see happen, Lainey?!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats Ruby!!!!
> 
> Isn't that such a geeky cool thing to actually see happen, Lainey?!


LOL It is! It is!


----------



## Dromond

I want a rep star.

Still a ways to go yet.


----------



## imfree

Dromond said:


> I want a rep star.
> 
> Still a ways to go yet.



Here ya' go, esteemed fellow poster, and others like you.:bow:


----------



## agouderia

Dromond said:


> I want a rep star.
> 
> Still a ways to go yet.



Thank you for giving me my fourth green can - as I have labored to figure out. 

In turn the lovely system will not let me rep you (no idea why?).
It wants me to spread more rep ... without telling me though how much I have, to whom I'm allowed to spread it and so on....

I simply have no talent (and probably also patience) for this!


----------



## Dromond

You have to rep 25 other people before you can give me rep again. I think that is how it works. It's annoying, but manageable. Just be shameless with your rep.


----------



## SitiTomato

Dromond said:


> You have to rep 25 other people before you can give me rep again. I think that is how it works. It's annoying, but manageable. Just be shameless with your rep.



The 25 thing isn't annoying it's understandable really. You don't want the same 10 friends circle jerking rep all over each other.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

CastingPearls said:


> I was SOOOOO happy to see that star pop up! Wow now I know what OneWickedAngel meant when she said she literally saw my gold can pop up when her rep put me over the edge.
> 
> Congrats.



Thank you! I checked yesterday and couldn't believe it when I didn't only have my sunshine/star, but a can under it too!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Congrats Ruby!!!!
> 
> Isn't that such a geeky cool thing to actually see happen, Lainey?!


lol I wish I'd see that happen too! What are the chances of actually seeing someone's cans all turn into a sunshine/star? 


Thank you very much to *rellis10, MattB, Dromond, ConnieLynn, imfree, CastingPearls, penguin, SitiTomato, Tad and EvilPrincess* who not only got me my sunshine, but a green can on top!! :bow:


----------



## SitiTomato

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thank you very much to *rellis10, MattB, Dromond, ConnieLynn, imfree, CastingPearls, penguin, SitiTomato, Tad and EvilPrincess* who not only got me my sunshine, but a green can on top!! :bow:



You're quite welcome! :bow:

I will also admit that now whenever I log in the first thing I do is check my rep points. 

This fiendish invention has tapped into my video game addiction. First experience points then Xbox achievements and now rep. I'm convinced there's a nerd gene that makes us derive far too much pleasure from numbers going up.


----------



## agouderia

Dromond said:


> You have to rep 25 other people before you can give me rep again. I think that is how it works. It's annoying, but manageable. Just be shameless with your rep.



Thank you for the information.

Is there any way of keeping track who I repped and what for? Like the list of all the rep I received?

That would be incredibly helpful to know what I can do - right now it's just 'spread more' and I'm sometimes at a loss who I might still be allowed to rep....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

agouderia said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Is there any way of keeping track who I repped and what for? Like the list of all the rep I received?
> 
> That would be incredibly helpful to know what I can do - right now it's just 'spread more' and I'm sometimes at a loss who I might still be allowed to rep....



WE WISH!!!!! 

Unfortunately, that information is not provided to us. We just have to click and hope we can the person. It's really frustrating with people who _constantly_ post awesomeness.


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> WE WISH!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, that information is not provided to us. We just have to click and hope we can the person. It's really frustrating with people who _constantly_ post awesomeness.



Yes! (quoted, but not repped, for awesomeness.)


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> WE WISH!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, that information is not provided to us. We just have to click and hope we can the person. It's really frustrating with people who _constantly_ post awesomeness.



You mean like this? 







P.S. My rep has been stuck in the 7900's since like, friggin November :really sad: Of course, my random absences haven't help. So if anyone if feeling generous please donate and the love will be reciprocated, that is unless I've recently repped you and haven't repped 25 other people yet. Thank you.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> WE WISH!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, that information is not provided to us. We just have to click and hope we can the person. It's really frustrating with people who _constantly_ post awesomeness.


Some of the rep I've received was absolutely breathtaking, poetic, raunchy, romantic, insulting, inspirational, bittersweet, and high high praise. Some so beautiful it made me weep and some so angry that it made me bust out laughing and I only wish I could read so much of it again esp when I need something to lift my mood or revisit a memory.


----------



## SitiTomato

So before I waste it on nonsense I suppose I'll use it up here to say 

:bounce::bounce: 100 Posts!! :bounce::bounce:

The big 100. So what do I win? Do I get a cake or a prize?

A honey baked ham? 

Regardless here's to another 100 posts of inanity that people will largely disregard.




CastingPearls said:


> Some of the rep I've received was absolutely breathtaking, poetic, raunchy, romantic, insulting, inspirational, bittersweet, and high high praise. Some so beautiful it made me weep and some so angry that it made me bust out laughing and I only wish I could read so much of it again esp when I need something to lift my mood or revisit a memory.



I'll take some thought provoking/raunchy rep too.


----------



## Dromond

I'm six points from the final gold can.

That's right, six.

Someone help a brother out?


----------



## penguin

I tried, but I can't rep you again yet


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't either. Sorry!


----------



## WVMountainrear

System won't let me either, Dro.


----------



## Isa

I hit you up, hope it helps!


----------



## Dromond

Thank you, Isa! Also thank you to Edgar!

Penguin, CP and LovelyLady, I'm sure you'll hit me up in the future. It's all good. Thank you for trying.


----------



## Dromond

Oh, heck. I got my sums wrong. One more can to go before I can reach for the stars. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I just repped the shit out of him so it's all good now 


Does posting an old Falco video do anything for me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFTxqMg-OKQ

If Falso doesn't do much for ya, then how about Frou Frou?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iHFnjfsyVE


----------



## Dromond

My GOD your rep-fu is strong!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> My GOD your rep-fu is strong!



Some might say it's as big as my.....mouth


----------



## HDANGEL15

*DAMN SAM...I had no idea how much work it is to get a big yellow sun...
i thought i was close, but now realize I am miles away *
*
I wonder if showing off my evergrowing belly and double chins does anything for *REPPAGE* 


ya i know i cut off the top of my head by accident in the ever popular *work bathroom*...such beautiful decor*


----------



## Tad

So apparently if you get rep for a post in a thread that gets deleted, the rep comment disapears too--I presume that the points go as well, but I hadn't thought to check them, so I don't know. So I am minus one really lovely rep comment today


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> So apparently if you get rep for a post in a thread that gets deleted, the rep comment disapears too--I presume that the points go as well, but I hadn't thought to check them, so I don't know. So I am minus one really lovely rep comment today



Rep, Rep, Rep!!, I hope I did a Reputable Rep Repair Job!:doh:


----------



## Dromond

Tad said:


> So apparently if you get rep for a post in a thread that gets deleted, the rep comment disapears too--I presume that the points go as well, but I hadn't thought to check them, so I don't know. So I am minus one really lovely rep comment today



Once the rep is recorded, you don't lose it even if the repped post is removed.


----------



## imfree

Do I need Rep, at 10,564? Nevermore, nevermore! Would I accept unneeded Rep? Reppermore, Reppermore!


----------



## daddyoh70

Just got kicked up to 8345! Damn I can almost taste it! BTW... DAAAAAMN some of you people got some mighty powerful rep :bow:


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got kicked up to 8345! Damn I can almost taste it! BTW... DAAAAAMN some of you people got some mighty powerful rep :bow:



Sorry I'm Repped-out and can't help, unless you'd like to try playing this classic oldie to get some Rep. 

Paul Revere and the Reppers-Rep Me


----------



## penguin

If I'm adding up right, I'm only 110 away from my next can...


----------



## Dromond

penguin said:


> If I'm adding up right, I'm only 110 away from my next can...



I tried repping you, but you've been too awesome lately. It says I must spread it before I can rep you again.

Sounds kinky.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> If I'm adding up right, I'm only 110 away from my next can...


Damn. Can't get you. Will asap. Mine is worth 28 points now so it would make a decent dent.

I think I last repped your gorgeous heiney somewhere. LOL


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> I tried repping you, but you've been too awesome lately. It says I must spread it before I can rep you again.
> 
> Sounds kinky.



I guess I've been spreading my awesome around too much. Maybe I should cut back


----------



## CastingPearls

daddyoh70 said:


> Just got kicked up to 8345! Damn I can almost taste it! BTW... DAAAAAMN some of you people got some mighty powerful rep :bow:


YOU I could get so you just need one more big hitter and you're golden.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Damn. Can't get you. Will asap. Mine is worth 28 points now so it would make a decent dent.



I'm only worth 17. I feel so inadequate.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> I'm only worth 17. I feel so inadequate.


Here, have a cookie.


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> I'm only worth 17. I feel so inadequate.



I can only do 12  Can I get two cookies?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Here, have a cookie.



OM NOM NOM NOM



penguin said:


> I can only do 12  Can I get two cookies?



She has a source. She can hook you up.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I can only do 12  Can I get two cookies?


Of course you can!!!


----------



## penguin

Yay! And...well, I hate to ask, but if Miss Amethyst sees me with them, she'll want some. Can she have some too?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Yay! And...well, I hate to ask, but if Miss Amethyst sees me with them, she'll want some. Can she have some too?


Have her agent contact my agent. You know how it is with us celebrities.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Have her agent contact my agent. You know how it is with us celebrities.



Oh, if the agents are getting involved, we'll need to pay them, too. You know I'm her agent, right?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Oh, if the agents are getting involved, we'll need to pay them, too. You know I'm her agent, right?


I hope you speak fluent 'cat' because Wonton is mine and she's a sharp uh...cookie. 

She can, however, be bribed.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> I hope you speak fluent 'cat' because Wonton is mine and she's a sharp uh...cookie.
> 
> She can, however, be bribed.



Catnip cookies will do it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Catnip cookies will do it.


She needs a new collar. Make it diamonds.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> She needs a new collar. Make it diamonds.



Will cubic zirconia do? ....Also I'm sure the lovely Wonton won't mind if I pass some needed "rep" to some hungry folks....I also owe the lovely CP some rep at a future date...


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> Will cubic zirconia do? ....


Do you accept Monopoly money as a substitute for a paycheck?


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Do you accept Monopoly money as a substitute for a paycheck?




Only if Wonton is funding my latest venture... :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

Finally!!! 
Thanks go out to imfree, CastingPearls, LillyBBBW and Dromond for responding to my latest plea and giving me a huge boost. Dro, don't sell yourself short, your 17 are worth more than some of the higher point posters. 

A very special thanks to the lovely and talented and quite stunning Surlysomething as she was the one that sent me over the top!
To all of you :bow::bow::bow:

<<<<<<<<Click to share in my joy!


----------



## penguin

If I'm adding it up right...I only need ten more points to level up again...


----------



## imfree

Woo-hoo!!!, how do you do?, I'm at 10702!:happy:


----------



## furious styles

i feel like i've been around forever but i have a pretty decent chunk considering much i post.


----------



## J34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bxch-yi14BE.. "all the other Mitt Romney's are just mass debating." rofl

Feel I might get some more rep here, than at the other thread I left this at. I am craving rep right now :eat1:


----------



## FishCharming

J34 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bxch-yi14BE.. "all the other Mitt Romney's are just mass debating." rofl
> 
> Feel I might get some more rep here, than at the other thread I left this at. I am craving rep right now :eat1:



Romney is a mormon?!?! fuuuuuuuuuuck... now who am i going to vote for?!?!?


----------



## Dromond

FishCharming said:


> Romney is a mormon?!?! fuuuuuuuuuuck... now who am i going to vote for?!?!?



Your other 'publican choices are the psycho Catholic, the serial bigamist, and the libertarian crackpot.

Or you could opt for the Change You Shouldn't Have Believed In.


----------



## FishCharming

Dromond said:


> Your other 'publican choices are the psycho Catholic, the serial bigamist, and the libertarian crackpot.
> 
> Or you could opt for the Change You Shouldn't Have Believed In.



well, i still think a morman is better than obama and when you get right down to it, is anyone's whacky religion any better than any other? they all are pretty bat-shit insane when you take an objective viewpoint.


----------



## daddyoh70

J34 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bxch-yi14BE.. "all the other Mitt Romney's are just mass debating." rofl
> 
> Feel I might get some more rep here, than at the other thread I left this at. I am craving rep right now :eat1:



You might have gotten more rep if you posted this.
The Real Newt Gingrich You can skip the add in 5 seconds


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Where the heck is my gold can?! I had a gold can! It was RIGHT HERE!


----------



## imfree

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> Where the heck is my gold can?! I had a gold can! It was RIGHT HERE!



Sorry, it wasn't over here. I hope I helped you a bit.

Hmmm...I seem to have lost the sun & a few stars, myself.


----------



## imfree

The Rep Tax Man must've got us!!!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Whoo, it's back. Man, that was a scary couple of days!


----------



## Aust99

I'm not missing any.... Lol I'm not getting any either.... My computer broke and I've not been posting much. I'll run through and rep as many as I can in this page.


----------



## Aust99

Thanks to penguin, daddyoh drommond and hottiemegan.... That third gold can popped up!


----------



## daddyoh70

Wow!!! All must be good in the world of rep. Been over a month since anyone has whined about it. I can't complain either. With the little bit that I post, I get a fairly decent amount of rep. And now that I have the gold star, I'm just here living the good life. That said, gotta go now.


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow!!! All must be good in the world of rep. Been over a month since anyone has whined about it. I can't complain either. With the little bit that I post, I get a fairly decent amount of rep. And now that I have the gold star, I'm just here living the good life. That said, gotta go now.



Aaah yes! I see your Rep Whines have all grown up and now you're basking in the Golden Sun of Reptirement!!!


----------



## Mishty

.........I'm gonna has me one of them thar stars.



..........someday.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Want. Nova! So CLOSE!!:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Here's some music for those little Rep Whines to grow by.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Ernest Nagel said:


> Want. Nova! So CLOSE!!:wubu:


Thanks to Mishty, DaddyOh and ImFree for breaking my rep drought! I think I'm now 51 points away from nova? :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef

My birthday was yesterday...


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

So close to my next gold can I can taste it. I'm warm and funny, like a badger throw rug. Rep me?


----------



## ManBeef

I'll flash grade B+ tittie for some rep love... And by the by, thanks for all the lovely B-day words of lovely kind lovingness... ILY...


----------



## Ernest Nagel

THANK YOU ALL VERY, _VERY_ MUCH!!! :bow:


----------



## imfree

Ernest Nagel said:


> THANK YOU ALL VERY, _VERY_ MUCH!!! :bow:



Stardom looks good on you, friend.


----------



## fritzi

What do you actually get rep for? I haven't quite figured that out. Does it have to be a question to a post?


----------



## CastingPearls

fritzi said:


> What do you actually get rep for? I haven't quite figured that out. Does it have to be a question to a post?


You get rep for someone liking one of your posts or pics. You see the little hanging scales between your green dot (which means you're logged in) and the traffic sign (which, when clicked on, means you're reporting a post)? When you click on that scale and you have rep to give (depending on how much you have and how much you're allotted per day) you can rep a post you like. It even allows you to make a comment, if you desire.


----------



## daddyoh70

Ernest Nagel said:


> THANK YOU ALL VERY, _VERY_ MUCH!!! :bow:



Welcome to the club, Ernest!!!


----------



## imfree

Greetings, Rep Whines Customers. I'm the Door-Greeter and Rep Distribution Associate. I'm at 10,843, myself, and invite all to shop at DimmerLand Rep Whines! Have a nice day.


----------



## BigWheels

Not to sound stupid, but can anyone explain this whole rep thing?

I TRIED to get an answer from the FAQ & the link is dead...


----------



## CastingPearls

These links should be helpful. Just holler if you need more. 


http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1875296&postcount=3650

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1842365&postcount=3555


----------



## Mordecai

Casting has a graduate degree in repology.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I spread my legs.....errrrr rep around here a lot. Puhleez Luvs me peeps :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I spread my legs.....errrrr rep around here a lot. Puhleez Luvs me peeps :batting:



Welcome back Greenie ... some needed rep sent your way

Haven't sent any rep to folks here in awhile... so will pass the wealth with some Mid Week Rep


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

If my math is correct, I'm one rep away from my second gold can!


----------



## BigWheels

Maybe someday I'll get rep'd


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

See, this is why i've always been bad at math.

I was at 2670, got 2 reps (thankyou!) and now at 2780 -- it should give me the second gold can at 2800.

So close I can taste it....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> See, this is why i've always been bad at math.
> 
> I was at 2670, got 2 reps (thankyou!) and now at 2780 -- it should give me the second gold can at 2800.
> 
> So close I can taste it....



Argh it won't let me rep you again yet.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

OK, WTF? After loudly and publicly begging for rep, I got a rep today (thank you!).

It moved me from 2780 ... to 2783.

There must be a hidden Doppler effect for rep, or something.


----------



## penguin

Everyone gives different amounts of rep. Those with the most can give the most. I think I can give 8 or 9 points at the moment. I tried to do you again but it wouldn't let me. Rep blocked!


----------



## CastingPearls

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> OK, WTF? After loudly and publicly begging for rep, I got a rep today (thank you!).
> 
> It moved me from 2780 ... to 2783.
> 
> There must be a hidden Doppler effect for rep, or something.


I'm trying, I'm trying....I think mine is worth around 30 points now but I have to spread it around some more.....


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Ohhhhhh... different people's rep is worth different amounts.

<feeling stupid>


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

and there it is! So pretty.... my precioussssssssssssss....

thanks, everyone, for putting up with all my griping and ignorance and for boosting me into second gold can-dom.


----------



## Librarygirl

Thank you for the reps! I know I'm a newbie, but am happy to have got to two little green blobs today!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Good on you! It's so exciting to get that second little can.


----------



## imfree

Testing...testing...testing! Is this Rep thing on? I haven't heard so much as a peep out of here in nearly a month! I'm presently @Rep 11183. 

View attachment Pa_system expanded wb md.jpg


----------



## penguin

I'm always happy to collect more rep!


----------



## nugget34

Mordecai said:


> Casting has a graduate degree in repology.



thats nice, i prefer to have a life


----------



## KittyKitten

Feeling so undesirable right now, I need a perk me up rep and I'm not ashamed to beg. Ain't to proud to begggggg, sweet darlin'!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Feeling so undesirable right now, I need a perk me up rep and I'm not ashamed to beg. Ain't to proud to begggggg, sweet darlin'!



I know you love The Young Rascals, why Four Tops all of a sudden? They're great, though, just Rep out, I'll be there.


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> I know you love The Young Rascals, why Four Tops all of a sudden? They're great, though, just Rep out, I'll be there.



Awww, that's the Tempts! I love all my old school groups!

Repping it through the gravevine!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Awww, that's the Tempts! I love all my old school groups!
> 
> Repping it through the gravevine!



Ha!, ya' got me. With some songs, I get the Tempt's and Top's mixed up!:doh: For a lotta' years, mind you.:blush:


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Testing...testing...testing! Is this Rep thing on? I haven't heard so much as a peep out of here in nearly a month! I'm presently @Rep 11183.



Ha! I wish I had this big boy PA system hooked in Dimm's. One button for each thread and when I really wanted to make noise, I could hit "ALL CALL" and rattle all threads at once!!! 

View attachment Pa_system expanded wb md.jpg


----------



## penguin

Whoot whoot, I know have 8 golden cans. Now to level up to get that sun!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

imfree said:


> Ha! I wish I had this big boy PA system hooked in Dimm's. One button for each thread and when I really wanted to make noise, I could hit "ALL CALL" and rattle all threads at once!!!



"Celibacy circle? In my day we called that the A/V club." ~ Det. John Munch 

And yep, I was an A/V club boy when film strips were still cool. I'm dating myself now, but who else would? 

*historical note for you youngsters too birthday handicapped to understand - A/V club = the pre-computer, prepubescent (ALWAYS male) geeks who operated all *A*udio/*V*isual technology for the teachers. We were accorded approximately the same level of respect and status as the Safety Patrol in grade school, but you have no idea what that means either, do you? So just assume we were demi-g-ds and rulers of the universe. We did.


----------



## tinkerbell

My 1000th post!


----------



## Tad

I'm at 9991 rep points right now.....anybody willing to nudge me into quintuple digits? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## fritzi

Tad said:


> I'm at 9991 rep points right now.....anybody willing to nudge me into quintuple digits? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Sorry - system won't let me do that as my good deed of the day


----------



## Tad

fritzi said:


> Sorry - system won't let me do that as my good deed of the day



Well, WhiteHotRazor and LibraryGirl have kindly repped me already....pushing me up to 9996.....every little bit helps


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> I'm at 9991 rep points right now.....anybody willing to nudge me into quintuple digits? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I was able to get you too. Hope it helped.


----------



## AuntHen

I am pretty sure I had a 5th gold can but it *mysteriously *disappeared a few weeks ago hmmmm 


*I have my suspicions as to why*


----------



## imfree

My Repper's flat!


----------



## Tad

Thanks CastingPearls, GreenEyedFairy, Fat9276 and Penguin....I needed five more points, between the four of you I got 134! You all have some mighty powerful reppers


----------



## tonynyc

*

Spreading some of the REP Wealth... Tex Avery Style.....$$$$$$$$
*

*will Rep as many as the systems allows me to*


----------



## Aust99

Tad said:


> Thanks CastingPearls, GreenEyedFairy, Fat9276 and Penguin....I needed five more points, between the four of you I got 134! You all have some mighty powerful reppers



Lol mines worth about 9.... Haha


----------



## Mathias

At what point does someone get their star?

EDIT: Never mind. Still have 400 points to go.


----------



## imfree

Mathias said:


> At what point does someone get their star?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. Still have 400 points to go.



Thank you for shopping at Rep Whines while waiting for the star. Have a nice day and we hope you get the star soon. 

View attachment Rep Whines wb md.jpg


----------



## Mathias

imfree said:


> Thank you for shopping at Rep Whines while waiting for the star. Have a nice day and we hope you get the star soon.



Oh, you'll see me again!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

There needs to be more women showing pics of their cleavage and ass around here, not more pics per say just more variety of women because I always gotta wait to rep those same women again. I don't even know how this whole rep thing works nor do i care, I see a nice rack I rep, I see some ass I rep, I see a woman smashing her ass into a birthday cake...wait, i don't go in that section.

Lemme throw this rep around more ladies because I do not give a shit about stars unless they are on your nipples.

douchey half joking half serious post accomplished


----------



## KittyKitten

Help a friend out, help me get close to my fifth can! LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear

WhiteHotRazor said:


> There needs to be more women showing pics of their cleavage and ass around here, not more pics per say just more variety of women because I always gotta wait to rep those same women again. I don't even know how this whole rep thing works nor do i care, I see a nice rack I rep, I see some ass I rep, I see a woman smashing her ass into a birthday cake...wait, i don't go in that section.
> 
> Lemme throw this rep around more ladies because I do not give a shit about stars unless they are on your nipples.
> 
> douchey half joking half serious post accomplished



Are you saying you're tired of my same ol' tits and ass? 

Seriously, though, rep is always appreciated, TnA notwithstanding.


----------



## AuntHen

WhiteHotRazor said:


> There needs to be more women showing pics of their cleavage and ass around here, not more pics per say just more variety of women because I always gotta wait to rep those same women again. I don't even know how this whole rep thing works nor do i care, I see a nice rack I rep, I see some ass I rep, I see a woman smashing her ass into a birthday cake...wait, i don't go in that section.
> 
> Lemme throw this rep around more ladies because I do not give a shit about *stars unless they are on your nipples*.
> 
> douchey half joking half serious post accomplished



hahahaha... ohhhh me (as my uncle would say).



KittyKitten said:


> Help a friend out, help me get close to my fifth can! LOL



I just want my 5th can *back*!!! Don't even get me started!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

lovelylady78 said:


> Are you saying you're tired of my same ol' tits and ass?
> 
> Seriously, though, rep is always appreciated, TnA notwithstanding.



Not at all, im saying you post a titty pic I rep you then in between the next time you post one again There hasn't been a variety of rep worthy pics posted by others for me to rep you again because I gotta "spread it around" Haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> hahahaha... ohhhh me (as my uncle would say).
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my 5th can *back*!!! Don't even get me started!!!



YOU CAN LOSE CANS?!?!


----------



## Mathias

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> YOU CAN LOSE CANS?!?!



I've not lost entire cans over it, but you can lose rep points if you get repped and the post or entire thread in question happens to get deleted.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mathias said:


> I've not lost entire cans over it, but you can lose rep points if you get repped and the post or entire thread in question happens to get deleted.



son of a bitch, you gotta be kidding me. 

Thank for the Intel mathias, good man.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> son of a bitch, you gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Thank for the Intel mathias, good man.


Say you're just a few points from a can and post something and get just enough rep to throw you over but your post is deleted for whatever reason--when the post goes, so does the rep that sent you over the line with enough points to get the can.


----------



## Mishty

Mathias said:


> I've not lost entire cans over it, but you can lose rep points if you get repped and the post or entire thread in question happens to get deleted.



Yeah. 
I'd have like a zillion bright and, shining stars now but every time I go postal and say some mean ass snark I get mad amounts of rep...but the mod-Gods come in and delete....I'm left with a void so vast, and hollow it's disgusting. 

IT'S MY REP AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW! 
:bounce:


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> Yeah.
> I'd have like a zillion bright and, shining stars now but every time I go postal and say some mean ass snark I get mad amounts of rep...but the mod-Gods come in and delete....I'm left with a void so vast, and hollow it's disgusting.
> 
> IT'S MY REP AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW!
> :bounce:




tru dat'... I usually bite my tongue and the *one *time I don't (Ok, maybe it was more like *two *times haha)... &^$#$^%&^ :batting:


----------



## Mathias

Mishty said:


> Yeah.
> I'd have like a zillion bright and, shining stars now but every time I go postal and say some mean ass snark I get mad amounts of rep...but the mod-Gods come in and delete....I'm left with a void so vast, and hollow it's disgusting.
> 
> IT'S MY REP AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW!
> :bounce:



Looks like I have to spread it around. Sorry Mish.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Say you're just a few points from a can and post something and get just enough rep to throw you over but your post is deleted for whatever reason--when the post goes, so does the rep that sent you over the line with enough points to get the can.





Mishty said:


> Yeah.
> I'd have like a zillion bright and, shining stars now but every time I go postal and say some mean ass snark I get mad amounts of rep...but the mod-Gods come in and delete....I'm left with a void so vast, and hollow it's disgusting.
> 
> IT'S MY REP AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW!
> :bounce:



This is MADness!


----------



## Mishty

Penguin and this thread just gave meh a staaaaar.
I'm legit now.
Right? :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Time to spread some good cheer and REP!....


----------



## penguin

Mishty said:


> Penguin and this thread just gave meh a staaaaar.
> I'm legit now.
> Right? :batting:



Awesome! I'm still a couple of hundred off my star


----------



## WVMountainrear

Mishty said:


> Penguin and this thread just gave meh a staaaaar.
> I'm legit now.
> Right? :batting:



Oh, yeah... 

View attachment TwoLegit.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Maybe I need to post some new lingerie shots to get the rep a happenin lol

but at present sniff cough cough this cold is sooo not attractive


Hugs 


CONGRATS MISTY!! That seems to long overdue re the star!!


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> Penguin and this thread just gave meh a staaaaar.
> I'm legit now.
> Right? :batting:



well, at least until you get all smart-allecky again haha


**I would rep myself if I could. yes, that means I already tried


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> well, at least until you get all smart-allecky again haha
> 
> 
> **I would rep myself if I could. yes, that means I already tried



No harm in trying. I repped you for you though


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

4976...I hope something magical happens at 5k


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 4976...I hope something magical happens at 5k



I hear at 5000 you achieve hermaphroditicism.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I hear at 5000 you achieve hermaphroditicism.



Noooo :-( I don't want it.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Noooo :-( I don't want it.



Oops!:blush:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Sasquatch! said:


> I hear at 5000 you achieve hermaphroditicism.



I'm a little over 5000 now. 

Where's my dick, Sassy?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I hear at 10,000 you become Tom Brady


----------



## Mathias

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 4976...I hope something magical happens at 5k



You break out of The Matrix. I kept the trenchcoats and sunglasses though, those are freaking sick.


----------



## penguin

Man, I didn't notice any of that happening


----------



## Mishty

10,000 will get you a blowjob in the mail. 

so excited. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> 10,000 will get you a blowjob in the mail.
> 
> so excited. :happy:


I guess mine got lost in transit.


----------



## Webmaster

Well, here's how it works...

Users first get dark green pips. Each costs 150 rep points. You must earn five dark green pips to get to the light green level. Users then get light green pips. Each of them costs 250 rep points. You must earn five light green pips to get to the gold level. Each gold pip costs 800 rep points. After you earn eight gold pips, you get the coveted gold star, and the counting starts over.


----------



## CastingPearls

Webmaster said:


> Well, here's how it works...
> 
> Users first get dark green pips. Each costs 150 rep points. You must earn five dark green pips to get to the light green level. Users then get light green pips. Each of them costs 250 rep points. You must earn five light green pips to get to the gold level. Each gold pip costs 800 rep points. After you earn eight gold pips, you get the coveted gold star, and the counting starts over.


You're stealing my hustle, dude. I spread that joy around a few pages back. 

I'd like to know when I'm getting my free blender.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> You're stealing my hustle, dude. I spread that joy around a few pages back.
> 
> I'd like to know when I'm getting my free blender.



Elaine, where do I get to that page where I can see what MY rep is worth. I can NEVER find that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Elaine, where do I get to that page where I can see what MY rep is worth. I can NEVER find that shit.


Last time I looked, the link was down, so I think it, like my 10K rep point blowjob, is also forever lost.

EDT: This WAS the link. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php
Maybe our Fearless Leader can help us out as to its whereabouts?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Last time I looked, the link was down, so I think it, like my 10K rep point blowjob, is also forever lost.
> 
> EDT: This WAS the link. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/cmps_index.php
> Maybe our Fearless Leader can help us out as to its whereabouts?



yeah, I remember it got posted somewhere, but I wasn't sure if there was a link from the userCP I could follow to get to that display page. :-/


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

i'm just gonna try to rep as many people in this thread as i can


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I heard at 5K, Regina George punches you in the face... 



.. and it's awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Kayla, I love you so much right now.


----------



## penguin

I've repped her too recently to get her again, dang it!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Hoping for more than two cans to my name . . .


----------



## MrBob

The Dark Lady said:


> Hoping for more than two cans to my name . . .



It won't let me rep you...broken internetz.


----------



## SitiTomato

The Dark Lady said:


> Hoping for more than two cans to my name . . .



Congrats on your three cans!

Too late to audition for the Total Recall remake though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh man, I can't make Toucan jokes anymore!


----------



## CastingPearls

I was able to get Kayla but that's about it. Will keep trying to help out as I can.


----------



## AuntHen

Still no 5th can... come on people!!! Go rep my blueberry french toast at least! Sigh.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Big dark kisses to everyone who assisted so generously! -mwah-


----------



## KittyKitten

If someone reps me, I'll show my big.........................................



































































.............happy smile


----------



## imfree

KittyKitten said:


> If someone reps me, I'll show my big.........................................
> 
> (empty lines snipped)
> 
> .............happy smile



Thanks for visiting this lonely thread!


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> If someone reps me, I'll show my big.........................................
> 
> .............happy smile



I'd surely hit it, with rep that is  if I had any to dish out. Alas I must spread it around some more first.


----------



## Dromond

Rep me baby, one more time!


----------



## penguin

I do believe I'm getting closer to getting that big ol' sun...but I'll need a little help.


----------



## sarahe543

Misread the title as ' rep whores '


----------



## MrBob

sarahe543 said:


> Misread the title as ' rep whores '



Nah, you read it right!

And this 24 hour rep nonsense is a load of old bollocks. What if there's a lot of repworthy posts in in 24 hours?


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> Thanks for visiting this lonely thread!



My pleasure! I'm so close, I just need one more rep to get that fifth can!!! Helppppp! lol Thank you all who repped me! 




LeoGibson said:


> I'd surely hit it, with rep that is  if I had any to dish out. Alas I must spread it around some more first.




LOL! I wish you could hit it over and over...........the rep button, that is


Dromond said:


> Rep me baby, one more time!



"Uhh, I must spread it around some more first!"



penguin said:


> I do believe I'm getting closer to getting that big ol' sun...but I'll need a little help.




"I must spread it aruond some more first!!!!!" I wish Dims had unlimited rep!


----------



## Dromond

I can't rep you, either. :doh:


----------



## penguin

KittyKitten said:


> "I must spread it aruond some more first!!!!!" I wish Dims had unlimited rep!



I suppose that'd mean it's worth less if it was unlimited  I'm almost there, I believe I only need another 22 to make it happen...


----------



## penguin

And now I'm out of rep for another 24 hours


----------



## KittyKitten

Thanks again!!! Bows! :bow:


----------



## penguin

If I'm adding it up right, I only need three...more...points...

Anyone got some to give? :wubu:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Is it really that big a deal? I have only one little green dude, does it earn you presents or something?


----------



## penguin

There are rumours of blow jobs and cake, so now I just need to wait and see if someone delivers. Thanks for the rep everyone!


----------



## Dromond

Someone gave, because you are now a star! :bow:


----------



## Dromond

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Is it really that big a deal? I have only one little green dude, does it earn you presents or something?



In theory, the more rep you have the more you are liked. In reality, it doesn't mean anything. It's just a silly thing to have fun with.


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> Someone gave, because you are now a star! :bow:



Oh baby! I'd like to thank my boobs, butt and belly, because they sure helped to make this happen.


----------



## Dromond

penguin said:


> Oh baby! I'd like to thank my boobs, butt and belly, because they sure helped to make this happen.



Oh Lordy, the comments that come to mind.

I shall be a gentleman and keep them to myself.

This time.


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> There are rumours of blow jobs and cake, so now I just need to wait and see if someone delivers. Thanks for the rep everyone!



Congratulations on your sun/star/champagne supernova-thing!!


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> Oh baby! I'd like to thank my boobs, butt and belly, because they sure helped to make this happen.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> Oh Lordy, the comments that come to mind.
> 
> I shall be a gentleman and keep them to myself.
> 
> This time.



Why start now? 



lovelylady78 said:


> Congratulations on your sun/star/champagne supernova-thing!!



Why thank you


----------



## tonynyc

Seems like a perfect time to pass some rep!!!!!!!


----------



## Aust99

That's a pretty star penguin!!!!


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> That's a pretty star penguin!!!!



Thank you! I think it brings out my eyes


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ahhh so jellie....when i grow up I want me a big sunshiney star too!!!!*


----------



## Dromond

I'm 426 points away from a shiny star. SO CLOSE!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Sorry, Dromond...the rep gods advise I'm spoiling you.


----------



## Mathias

Dromond said:


> I'm 426 points away from a shiny star. SO CLOSE!!!



Gotcha. Every little bit helps!


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry, Dromond...the rep gods advise I'm spoiling you.



I've been doing that too, apparently!


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry, Dromond...the rep gods advise I'm spoiling you.





penguin said:


> I've been doing that too, apparently!




And I can't rep you again yet either. Shucks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I got Dromond, but I'm sure my rep is tiny compared to others.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ahhh so jellie....when i grow up I want me a big sunshiney star too!!!!*


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry, Dromond...the rep gods advise I'm spoiling you.





penguin said:


> I've been doing that too, apparently!





lovelylady78 said:


> And I can't rep you again yet either. Shucks.



Thank you for trying, gals!



Mathias said:


> Gotcha. Every little bit helps!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I got Dromond, but I'm sure my rep is tiny compared to others.



Thank you for donating to the cause, guys!


----------



## nugget34

Dromond said:


> I'm 426 points away from a shiny star. SO CLOSE!!!




your still 426 points away cause i reckon your a wanker


----------



## Dromond

Actually I'm a jerk. Now piss off.


----------



## Melian

Ugh...I can't rep anyone today. Apparently, the same few people are way too reppable.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I got Dromond, but I'm sure my rep is tiny compared to others.


It's how you use it that counts.


----------



## J34

Melian said:


> Ugh...I can't rep anyone today. Apparently, the same few people are way too reppable.



You should share!

I am only 40pts from 1k. I don't know what that gets me, but it might be something.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> There are rumours of blow jobs and cake, so now I just need to wait and see if someone delivers. Thanks for the rep everyone!


There are always rumors of blow jobs and cake, everywhere. Unfortunately, for the most part, they are alas, only rumors.


----------



## Dromond

The cake is a lie.

(now only 274 to go!)


----------



## MrBob

Did someone say something about blowjobs and cake?


----------



## WVMountainrear

We're not talking about giving blow jobs in exchange for cake, are we? Because if I know my Dims like I think I do, there's probably already a thread for that somewhere around here...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> We're not talking about giving blow jobs in exchange for cake, are we? Because if I know my Dims like I think I do, there's probably already a thread for that somewhere around here...



So many LOLs were had.


----------



## Mishty

Did someone blonde say blow jobs and *cake*?!!?!?!

:bounce:

I got here as fast as I could!!!!


----------



## Dromond

Those are two of her favorite things...


----------



## MrBob

lovelylady78 said:


> We're not talking about giving blow jobs in exchange for cake, are we? Because if I know my Dims like I think I do, there's probably already a thread for that somewhere around here...


Ladies...all I'm going to say is I can bake some damn fine cake. The ball is in your court!


----------



## BigWheels

Here's yesterdays project with my daughterView attachment pumpkin bread 10-27-2012.jpg


How much rep for that beauty??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MrBob said:


> Ladies...all I'm going to say is I can bake some damn fine cake. The ball is in your court!




I'm out of rep today but wanted to let you know that I tried to give you some just for saying ball. 

The cake guy below you got the last of my rep for today.


----------



## Goreki

Love me with your hot, sweaty rep!!!!!!


----------



## Goreki

I can see a while shit-ton of people not repping my hot arse!


----------



## Aust99

I repped who I could.


----------



## Goreki

Boom! Four green cans! Thanks heaps guys!


----------



## Dromond

Goreki said:


> Boom! Four green cans! Thanks heaps guys!



Always happy to be of rep service.



Dromond said:


> Rep me baby, one more time!



It's been over a month since my last rep whine, so let's do the rep whine again!

You rep me, I rep you back. Seems fair.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Help me catch up to you guys, pleeeeeease!


----------



## Dromond

The Dark Lady said:


> Help me catch up to you guys, pleeeeeease!



I can't rep you yet.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crap. I can't either.


----------



## The Dark Lady

No worries! Thanks anyways, pretties.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I got her- no worries


----------



## Dromond

Your rep fu is stronger than the rest of us combined.


----------



## Mishty

I just left some rep that made me giggle madly.

:wubu:


----------



## Dromond

That was AWESOME! :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

The Dark Lady said:


> Help me catch up to you guys, pleeeeeease!



I repped you!


----------



## tonynyc

*Time to pass some "Strong REP" .... *


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> I repped you!


It was SUCH a privilege to give you the rep to see your sun rise!


----------



## Dromond

I'm 149 points away! :bounce:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Yay!! Matty got his star!!! 

(I tried Dro...you're just too damn reppable all the time...)


----------



## Mathias

Oh my gosh!! I finally got my star!  :bounce: :happy: Thanks to everyone who got me over the top!


----------



## Dromond

I GOT IT!!!

Thanks to everyone, and especially to CP who pushed me over the top!

Ahhhh, solar power.


----------



## Mishty

It looks great on you!


----------



## MRdobolina

call me 2Canz


----------



## Cobra Verde

rabbitislove said:


> My rep says I should have 2 cans but I only have 1.
> Please help.
> I am more awesome than this!


The same thing happened to me. When I get my DeLorean out of the shop I'll come back and commiserate with you.


Q:
Is there an exact number of people you have to rep before you can re-rep someone or is there a minimum amount of time you have to wait? 

There's nothing in the FAQ covering rep except a dead link to a Wu-Tang site. 
Am I supposed to take that as a statement that rep rules everything around us/R.R.E.A.M. get the points/green green can y'all??


While I'm at it, why are some people's rep worth more points than others?
And what about Scarecrow's brain?!?


----------



## HeavyHandsome

How does all this repping business work?


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Briefly, it takes 150 rep points to earn each dark green can, 250 rep points to earn each light green can, and 800 rep points to earn each gold can.
 
Not all rep is equal -- some people repping you will bring in more points than when other people rep you. I don't know how that weighted rep system works, but a logical guess would be that being repped by someone who HAS a lot of rep gains you more points -- and/or more posts -- than being repped by someone who has little rep and/or few posts.

you can check your rep any time by clicking on the User CP link in the blue toolbar.


----------



## Tad

Somewhere in this monstrous thread there are answers to those questions....if you have the patience to go on an archaeological dig to find them


----------



## tonynyc

Tad said:


> Somewhere in this monstrous thread there are answers to those questions....if you have the patience to go on an archaeological dig to find them



Luckily with the search function- one only has to "scratch" the surface... Pg. 149 list two post by the WebMaster and CastingPearls on this subject. OneWickedAngel listed an earlier reply and of course the quick explanation from Big Bueatiful Dreamer on this page....


----------



## MrBob

I'm very close to the 1,000 rep points mark. Anyone one want to help a brother out?


----------



## Cobra Verde

Tad said:


> patience



I know those letters, but I don't believe I recognize that word...


----------



## oliver141180

MrBob said:


> I'm very close to the 1,000 rep points mark. Anyone one want to help a brother out?



I bestow upon thee......rep!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

If you don't rep me, I'm going to have my evil twin sister come and beat you guys up. She knows karate and she don't play around. 





JUST KIDDING YOU GUYS, IT'S REALLY ME, AREN'T I SO CUTE AND LITTLE THOUGH? WHO WOULDN'T WANT TO REP ME? 

No, too much? 


Okay....  

View attachment littlepeople.jpg


----------



## Cobra Verde

kaylaisamachine said:


> I heard at 5K, Regina George punches you in the face...
> 
> 
> 
> .. and it's awesome.


----------



## MRdobolina

kaylaisamachine said:


> If you don't rep me, I'm going to have my evil twin sister come and beat you guys up. She knows karate and she don't play around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING YOU GUYS, IT'S REALLY ME, AREN'T I SO CUTE AND LITTLE THOUGH? WHO WOULDN'T WANT TO REP ME?
> 
> No, too much?
> 
> 
> Okay....



wont let me rep you .. must spread etc


----------



## Sasquatch!

kaylaisamachine said:


> If you don't rep me, I'm going to have my evil twin sister come and beat you guys up. She knows karate and she don't play around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING YOU GUYS, IT'S REALLY ME, AREN'T I SO CUTE AND LITTLE THOUGH? WHO WOULDN'T WANT TO REP ME?
> 
> No, too much?
> 
> 
> Okay....



I hope this isn't insensitive, but are you a "Little Person"?


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> It was SUCH a privilege to give you the rep to see your sun rise!



*I WANNA SUN I WANNA SUN!!!*


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WANNA SUN I WANNA SUN!!!*



Unfortunately, I can't give you the sun you desire because APPARENTLY I repped you for something else. Pish posh.


----------



## spiritangel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WANNA SUN I WANNA SUN!!!*



sniff me to but I never seem to get any closer to one oh well we will just have to be sunless together for a bit 

PS I have to spread my love around before I can rep you again


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

oh, my peeps, I was goshdarn eloquent in the last few pages of the Sandy Hook thread. Why aren't I getting the rep I so richly wish to grab?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> oh, my peeps, I was goshdarn eloquent in the last few pages of the Sandy Hook thread. Why aren't I getting the rep I so richly wish to grab?



It won't let me rep you from my phone!


----------



## penguin

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> oh, my peeps, I was goshdarn eloquent in the last few pages of the Sandy Hook thread. Why aren't I getting the rep I so richly wish to grab?



I haven't been in HP lately, so I haven't seen it. I thought I'd get more for naked shots, but I haven't had that much!


----------



## MRdobolina

24 hour waiting period ... sucks


----------



## Mordecai

Oh yeah, I can rep people.


----------



## AuntHen

<sings> 6th gold can 6th gold can! come on come on 6th gold can... ooooo eeee ooooo woooooo ohhhhhhhh eeeee laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :batting:


----------



## Aust99

Rep me... I'm Australian and its 'strayla day!!!!


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> Rep me... I'm Australian and its 'strayla day!!!!



What she said, but for me too! Plus, we're getting the rain from a cyclone here, so it's been pouring all day. No fireworks here!


----------



## AuntHen

ooo thanks for the rep ladies... I will get you as soon as my 24 hour thingy from yesterday wears off


----------



## oliver141180

if only i had some rep...... *sniffle* <sadface>


----------



## AuntHen

woot! thank you all for the rep towards my 6th gold can... finally got it


----------



## Cobra Verde

WHOOOO! I just moved into the light green can level!!









Hey new light-green-can-and-above friends! Haha, isn't everyone still stuck on dark green cans a bunch of losers? We should pants them all and shove them into lockers! Yeah!!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

What did I do to you?


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Just got my third gold can, so I skipped through, tossing rep out of my basket along the way. Feeling generous.


----------



## AuntHen

I am not above begging. I want my 7th gold can!! 

Thanks for your consideration


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> I am not above begging. I want my 7th gold can!!
> 
> Thanks for your consideration



I keep trying to help, but all I get is yelled at that I have to spread rep to other people first


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> I am not above begging. I want my 7th gold can!!
> 
> Thanks for your consideration



I tried but but but it wouldn't let me I must spread the love around 

I know what it's like to be stuck on the same amount of cans for seemingly ever 

Lots of Hugs


----------



## Dromond

I was able to rep her.


----------



## Aust99

I can't B.... Need to spread some round. I hit the last few posts in here though.


----------



## tonynyc

*R*ep coming through!!!... will pass as much as I can despite this guy's beer mishap


----------



## AuntHen

Thanks daddyoh and Dromond for the recent contribution to my cause 


And thanks for trying A and Nat


----------



## CastingPearls

While my rep-fu is strong, and I hit up five of you, the love gun is now out of ammo. Until then, a big smooch will have to suffice.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> While my rep-fu is strong, and I hit up five of you, the love gun is now out of ammo. Until then, a big smooch will have to suffice.



I have no doubt your smooches are fantastic.


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> Thanks daddyoh and Dromond for the recent contribution to my cause
> 
> 
> And thanks for trying A and Nat



I still can't rep you (insert very sad face with weepy puppydog eyes here)

I did however manage to hit a few of you up you will know who you are....


----------



## Morganer

I want to rep ScreamingChicken, but I must wait longer or something.


----------



## shandyman

What do I have to do to get rep around these parts, name your price


----------



## Esther

shandyman said:


> What do I have to do to get rep around these parts, name your price


----------



## shandyman

Esther said:


>



As requested

View attachment biscuits.jpg


----------



## Dromond

Silly Englishman. Those aren't biscuits. THESE are biscuits!


----------



## daddyoh70

Silly both of you...
THESE are biscuits!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> Silly Englishman. Those aren't biscuits. THESE are biscuits!





Erm no they are scones or something like scones 

the Englishman has it right and deserves rep


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

spiritangel said:


> Erm no they are scones or something like scones
> 
> the Englishman has it right and deserves rep



Those are definitely biscuits. Good ol' southern biscuits. Buttery and delicious, none of that sweet scone business, or clotted cream.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Those are definitely biscuits. Good ol' southern biscuits. Buttery and delicious, none of that sweet scone business, or clotted cream.



Don't you DARE say a word against the scone...or clotted cream. You haven't lived until you've had a fruit scone with butter, jam and clotted cream. 





I won't be convinced that a strange savoury version, eaten with something called gravy (even though it's white and everyone knows that gravy is brown) could compare!


----------



## Dromond

Clotted cream. Why not just call it butter and have done?


----------



## Gingembre

Dromond said:


> Clotted cream. Why not just call it butter and have done?



Because it's not butter, silly! It's just really really really thick cream. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All of these biscuits debates are so funny.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Don't you DARE say a word against the scone...or clotted cream. You haven't lived until you've had a fruit scone with butter, jam and clotted cream.
> 
> I won't be convinced that a strange savoury version, eaten with something called gravy (even though it's white and everyone knows that gravy is brown) could compare!



Baby, you know I would never disagree with you. I'll tell you what, lets get together, have some drinks and go back to your place. You can be the scone and I'll be the biscuit; we can spend all night showing each other who's tastier


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Baby, you know I would never disagree with you. I'll tell you what, lets get together, have some drinks and go back to your place. You can be the scone and I'll be the biscuit; we can spend all night showing each other who's tastier



As much as it pained me to do it, I tried to rep you for this...but apparently I haven't been spreading it around enough. What can I say? I'm just not that kind of girl!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> As much as it pained me to do it, I tried to rep you for this...but apparently I haven't been spreading it around enough. What can I say? I'm just not that kind of girl!



This both comforts me and saddens me.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This both comforts me and saddens me.



May I direct you to the nekkid thread on the sexuality board...it might tide you over! Haha!


----------



## cinnamitch

Well, I was just wandering around here, perusing posts and since I am so nice, I repped him for both of us.



Gingembre said:


> As much as it pained me to do it, I tried to rep you for this...but apparently I haven't been spreading it around enough. What can I say? I'm just not that kind of girl!


----------



## Gingembre

cinnamitch said:


> Well, I was just wandering around here, perusing posts and since I am so nice, I repped him for both of us.



Thank you


----------



## Esther

GUYS, THIS IS A BIZKIT.


----------



## Dromond

Looks pretty limp to me.


----------



## cinnamitch

Yep, no jam or cream clots on them.



Dromond said:


> Looks pretty limp to me.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Esther said:


> GUYS, THIS IS A BIZKIT.



"What the Hell is this Shrimp Biscuit crap?"

James Hetfield


----------



## Dromond

cinnamitch said:


> Yep, no jam or cream clots on them.



How do you know?


----------



## spiritangel

omg this thread thank goodness I wasnt drinking anything or my laptop woulda got sprayed 

(and yes I spread some random rep where I could


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Does anyone miss me????


----------



## Dromond

Desperately.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does anyone miss me????



Well bluuuh. Of course we do!!


----------



## shandyman

One picture of a plate of biscuits and the world goes mental!!


----------



## Tad

Do not mock the power of the biscuit!

What boggles me is how many of the versions of 'biscuit' are a mile away from the origins of the word, which means 'twice cooked' (same idea as biscotti). English....even if you understand it, it doesn't make any sense!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Been forever since I rang someones bell and said hello  I'm here to SPREAD some rep. Enjoy


----------



## CastingPearls

*shakes tin cup* Okay heavy hitters....I know you're out there. I need another gold can.....Baby needs a binary star system......


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> *shakes tin cup* Okay heavy hitters....I know you're out there. I need another gold can.....Baby needs a binary star system......



sniff at least you have a star, I tried but I have to spread the rep love around before I can rep you again


----------



## Dromond

I'm repping
Yes indeed, I'm repping
By you and me, I'm hoping
That you'll rep back to me
Yeah, yeah


----------



## The Dark Lady

I just got my third lime green soda can! EVERYBODY GETS FREE REP FROM ME!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Consider this me lining up.


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> I'm repping
> Yes indeed, I'm repping
> By you and me, I'm hoping
> That you'll rep back to me
> Yeah, yeah



I tried I have to spread it around 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Consider this me lining up.



What your awesomeness is not enough to fill your rep constantly shame on you Dim's shame 

(Aussies will get the shame reference


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I added the LOVE I COULD* :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*double post* :wubu:


----------



## SprocketRocket

HDANGEL15 said:


> *double post* :wubu:



I repped you 

And You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Oona again.  (You = I)


----------



## Fuzzy

I took a long sabbatical from Dims and I think I missed when all the gold stars were handed out. :doh:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Fuzzy said:


> I took a long sabbatical from Dims and I think I missed when all the gold stars were handed out. :doh:



Now I oops You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later. 

Rep for rep? We get the cans, THEN the gold stars!


----------



## SprocketRocket

^^^ And still no reppeth!


----------



## SprocketRocket

rabbitislove said:


> My rep says I should have 2 cans but I only have 1.
> Please help.
> *I am more awesome than this! *



We are. We are we are. We are we are.


----------



## AuntHen

SprocketRocket said:


> ^^^ And still no reppeth!




gotta stop changing names


----------



## SprocketRocket

We must unite in the rep. 

I wished to rep this post, but I have given out too much in the past 24 hours. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1966303&postcount=102


----------



## SprocketRocket

Rep whine. Waaaa. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2013046&postcount=169


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> gotta stop changing names



Just who is this SprocketRocket man to whom you speak?


----------



## Mordecai

Spacely Sprockets and Cogswell Cogs.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just who is this SprocketRocket man to whom you speak?



*i was wondering the same thing......

it seems like I might never EARN THE ULTIMATE YELLOW SUN....but only 1000 REPS away....OMFG*


----------



## spiritangel

Well I spread a little rep dust around just a very little as it appears I am not able to rep so many of you yet le sigh


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just who is this SprocketRocket man to whom you speak?



my guess is a certain someone who may have gotten themselves in trouble under one or two other names... I see a pattern in posting behavior but that's just me


----------



## Dromond

fat9276 said:


> my guess is a certain someone who may have gotten themselves in trouble under one or two other names... I see a pattern in posting behavior but that's just me



It's not just you.


----------



## CastingPearls

I spread the wealth where I could and will revisit when I reload. Mwah!


----------



## Aust99

Dam I wish I posted before you CP... Your rep is epic!


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> Dam I wish I posted before you CP... Your rep is epic!


If I remember tomorrow, I'll hit you up.


----------



## Dromond

Aust99 said:


> Dam I wish I posted before you CP... Your rep is epic!



My rep is not CP level epic, but I think I'm okay.


----------



## AuntHen

Rep me! I am a good investment :batting:


----------



## AuntHen

I owe Dromond some after I get off my "gave out too much in the last 24 hours" probation!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sasquatch! does not ask for rep. He merely deserves it and waits.


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> Sasquatch! does not ask for rep. He merely deserves it and waits.



Notice I didn't *ask* Sassy! Queens only *command*, we don't have to wait for things.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Im still a beginner here on the rep can. I know someday I"ll get the orange cans.


----------



## The Dark Lady

fat9276 said:


> Notice I didn't *ask* Sassy! Queens only *command*, we don't have to wait for things.



This, *this*, _this_, this, and THIS.


----------



## penguin

I've tried to get as many of you as I could!


----------



## The Dark Lady

penguin said:


> I've tried to get as many of you as I could!



Much appreciated, lady of penguins!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sasquatch! said:


> Sasquatch! does not ask for rep. He merely deserves it and waits.



Hail, Companion! You'll have to keep waiting I'm afraid. My thing is broken.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for the reps, y'all.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Where the spackadoodle is my next gold can?!


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay, I did another run-through! Cheers!


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you for the rep, sweet peoples


----------



## spiritangel

Firstly for anyone who has repped me cause of this thread lately

big squishy hugs and much love back


As for recent tidings I have sprinkled the rep love where I could


----------



## Fuzzy

It would appear that I have an 8th gold can.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Spreading  I just love spreading  But sometimes it feels nice when I get showered with those fantastic yellow cans ha ha or any cans for that matter. Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Yay, got my fourth gold can! Thanks to the impressive string of lovely folks who repped me when I begged for it. I'm repping back as much as allowed.


----------



## Miskatonic

How many damn people do I need to rep before I can rep someone twice? Because it seems like I've never been able to do a double rep ever. And I rep a _lot_.


----------



## CastingPearls

Miskatonic said:


> How many damn people do I need to rep before I can rep someone twice? Because it seems like I've never been able to do a double rep ever. And I rep a _lot_.


25.........


----------



## Miskatonic

Okay cool.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> 25.........



You're an amazing person, you've gone through a shit load of things in real life, been on the internet forever, hardships, heartshits, losses, gains, wisdom...but for some damn reason, the one thing that most impresses me about you is your knowledge of the Rep system; and Wonton, always Wonton.


----------



## tonynyc

*Time to send some good cheer and much needed REP - will send as many as I can today...
*


----------



## Dromond

Just passing through, repping where I can. *tosses rep to the crowd*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I currently have 6789 point of rep and I can taste 7000! It's so close, but I'm not sure anything actually happens there.


----------



## AuntHen

I am on 24 hour probation and some of you I repped too recently and will just have to sit tight for a bit


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I currently have 6789 point of rep and I can taste 7000! It's so close, but I'm not sure anything actually happens there.



I can't rep you. This makes me sad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Friendly Neighborhood Rep!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm 811 points away from 8000, which I *think* is when the sun/star thing happens...so close!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I currently have 6789 point of rep and I can taste 7000! It's so close, but I'm not sure anything actually happens there.



you guys are amazing! I got to 6978!


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm 811 points away from 8000, which I *think* is when the sun/star thing happens...so close!!



I know that feeling, no idea how far I am from the next point but I like the suns sooo pretty


I repped where I could unfortunately I have to spread the love around for most of you (Just shows you how much I adore you all and wish I could rep you everyday)


----------



## AuntHen

I got my 8th gold can!!!! Wooooot! Thanks to all those who repped me recently


----------



## Miskatonic

I like to think that my witty and wonderful posting is all I need to generate a huge amount of rep.

Edit: Does anyone else find it interesting that we as human beings could become so concerned about how many little green cans we have under our names on a forum? Could be an interesting paper in there.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Miskatonic said:


> I like to think that my witty and wonderful posting is all I need to generate a huge amount of rep.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone else find it interesting that we as human beings could become so concerned about how many little green cans we have under our names on a forum? Could be an interesting paper in there.



don't care, rep me for being sexy.


----------



## AuntHen

Miskatonic said:


> I like to think that my witty and wonderful posting is all I need to generate a huge amount of rep.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone else find it interesting that we as human beings could become so concerned about how many little green cans we have under our names on a forum? Could be an interesting paper in there.



Here's your paper...

Children thrive on positive reinforcement. It develops good self esteem. We never really grow up and are just big babies who love cookies. The end.


----------



## Miskatonic

fat9276 said:


> Here's your paper...
> 
> Children thrive on positive reinforcement. It develops good self esteem. We never really grow up and are just big babies who love cookies. The end.



I don't know I think it's deeper than that.

But you are correct about cookies. Cookies rule.


----------



## Paquito

I don't care about the cans, I care about the gold star. Because I'm a star.


----------



## tonynyc

Paquito said:


> I don't care about the cans, I care about the gold star. Because I'm a star.



Well then... it's no longer about "Rep Whines" ... but *PaquitoReps*

Hmm the "stars" and "cosmos" have all aligned just right ... You and Hozay on the same thread and same day!!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Thanks to everyone who gave for the cause! ('Cause I want a gold star, I mean.) 

Just under 600 to go! :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde

You still need to get an 8th yellow can before you get a star.


----------



## Aust99

Cobra Verde said:


> You still need to get an 8th yellow can before you get a star.



Lol you crushed some dreams then....


----------



## Cobra Verde

See?!? I told you I'm always crushing things inadvertently!1




Aust99 said:


> Lol you crushed some dreams then....


She's better off not being under any illusions. Some day she'll thank me!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Cobra Verde said:


> You still need to get an 8th yellow can before you get a star.



I wasn't even thinking about cans...I just remembered someone saying 8,000 rep points=gold star, so I was focused on that.


----------



## AuntHen

lovelylady78 said:


> I wasn't even thinking about cans...I just remembered someone saying 8,000 rep points=gold star, so I was focused on that.



eeeeee girl, we are so close to those stars we can taste them!! :eat2:


----------



## Dromond

I'm always thinking about cans. *rimshot*


----------



## waldo

Miskatonic said:


> I like to think that my witty and wonderful posting is all I need to generate a huge amount of rep.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone else find it interesting that we as human beings could become so concerned about how many little green cans we have under our names on a forum? Could be an interesting paper in there.




Yeah it is interesting that grown adults could be caught up in such trivial matters. I always said I wouldn't post on this thread, but I do get a little frustrated when I thought I made some good points in a post but there is no explicit recognition of that. For me, just the process of getting the rep (like someone else called it: a private virtual high-five) means more than the number of points/cans. 




fat9276 said:


> Here's your paper...
> 
> Children thrive on positive reinforcement. It develops good self esteem. We never really grow up and are just big babies who love cookies. The end.



Unfortunately, I suspect you are not AT ALL far from the truth. Apparently I already repped you recently, otherwise I would have for this post 

So I was going through recent posters of this thread and repping folks on posts of theirs that I liked. Then I hit that dreaded error message about having given out too much rep in the past 24 hr. *Can someone remind us what is the maximum number of reps you can do in a 24 hr period ?*


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

*looks at my tiny rep compared to everyone in here* 
Hehe I will rep who I can, I haven't done anyone before since I am new ^.^ Please rep me so that I can have a signature on my posts! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

I spread the love where I could 

If 8k is the goal then I am less than 400 rep points away from a sun woo hoo


----------



## Fuzzy

If someone asks if you want rep, you say YES!!


----------



## waldo

GamerGainerGirl said:


> *looks at my tiny rep compared to everyone in here*
> Hehe I will rep who I can, I haven't done anyone before since I am new ^.^ Please rep me so that I can have a signature on my posts! :bow:



Will do 



Fuzzy said:


> If someone asks if you want rep, you say YES!!



Hey Fuzzy, I have A LOT of body hair , how about some rep from one hirsute dude to another ?


----------



## Tad

waldo said:


> , but I do get a little frustrated when I thought I made some good points in a post but there is no explicit recognition of that. For me, just the process of getting the rep (like someone else called it: a private virtual high-five) means more than the number of points/cans.



My experience is that a post I really worked on, that I thought made fantastic points, often gets no response....then a random one line quip will get multiple reps, or other situations like that. I think people are more apt to rep when something makes them smile (emotional response) than when they agree with the logic of what you say (intellectual response)....or something like that.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Spreading.....why yes.... I do need to trim my hedges but I can clean up after some of you reap in my love  cuz as little rep I can spread I will like a STD. The love that keeps on giving.


----------



## CastingPearls

I repped where I could. Will hit up more tomorrow.


----------



## Dromond

I'm all repped out. I will be back in 24 hours to spread more of the rep love.


----------



## waldo

Tad said:


> My experience is that a post I really worked on, that I thought made fantastic points, often gets no response....then a random one line quip will get multiple reps, or other situations like that. I think people are more apt to rep when something makes them smile (emotional response) than when they agree with the logic of what you say (intellectual response)....or something like that.




Yeah that's my problem - too much long-winded intellectual blathering and not enough witty quips. 

Thanks to those who recently spread me some rep love, and I'm working on recognizing y'all who have been posting in this thread recently. Any further reciprocity will be gladly appreciated from my part. 

Happy weekend


----------



## HDANGEL15

*me too.....all repped out...spread what I could....you know how it rolls....

but no shame in posting cute animals.......* 

View attachment cute-animals-02.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits 88 cans... you're gonna see some serious rep.


----------



## WVMountainrear

fat9276 said:


> eeeeee girl, we are so close to those stars we can taste them!! :eat2:



Just read that it's actually 8400 that's a star...so close yet so far away!


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> Just read that it's actually 8400 that's a star...so close yet so far away!



darn it that makes me about 700 off rather than the under 300 I thought I was oh well thems the breaks 


spread some rep where I was able


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> My experience is that a post I really worked on, that I thought made fantastic points, often gets no response....then a random one line quip will get multiple reps, or other situations like that. I think people are more apt to rep when something makes them smile (emotional response) than when they agree with the logic of what you say (intellectual response)....or something like that.



Or, apparently just post in this thread; the post above drew what I think is a personal record of eight rep responses


----------



## Aust99

I agree with you Tad.... It's really interesting what get repped for me.... Random posts that I don't think twice about can get rep and then pictures or posts I carefully thought out get zip... Lol I must have been around too long....

I don't post pics at all now as the silence is deafening! Lol


----------



## waldo

Aust99 said:


> I agree with you Tad.... It's really interesting what get repped for me.... Random posts that I don't think twice about can get rep and then pictures or posts I carefully thought out get zip... Lol I must have been around too long....
> 
> I don't post pics at all now as the silence is deafening! Lol



Little puzzled by that statement in white text. From your profile pic. you seem quite the pretty lady. So I would expect you to get all the guys in a lather with your other pics...

Anyhow, I have decided to use the occasion of my 300th post here on good ol' Dims to come back and thank folks for their recent contributions to the Waldo Rep Fund. Much appreciated :bow:

And just a reminder we are still taking donations from those who would like to 'help the child feel less inadequate about his pitifully low rep total'


----------



## Fuzzy

Minstrel: Bravely bold Sir Robin rept forth from Camelot. He was not afraid to rep, oh brave Sir Robin. He was not at all afraid to be repped in nasty ways, brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin. He was not in the least bit scared to be repped into a pulp, or to have his eyes repped out, and his elbows broken. To have his kneecaps rept, and his body repped away, and his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin. His head smashed in and heart rept out, and his liver removed, and his bowels unplugged, and his nostrils repped and his bottom repped off and his penis...

Sir Robin: That's, uh, that's enough repping for now, lads... looks like there's dirty rep afoot.


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> I don't post pics at all now as the silence is deafening! Lol





waldo said:


> Little puzzled by that statement in white text. From your profile pic. you seem quite the pretty lady. So I would expect you to get all the guys in a lather with your other pics...



Agreed with Waldo--Aust is completely stunning, and I don't think I've ever seen a bad pic of her. All I can think of is that people began to feel stalkerish for repping every one of her pics so decided to take a break? I may or may not be projecting here.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Agreed with Waldo--Aust is completely stunning, and I don't think I've ever seen a bad pic of her. All I can think of is that people began to feel stalkerish for repping every one of her pics so decided to take a break? I may or may not be projecting here.....



Have to agree as well. I've never seen a bad picture of her. I also get "fuck off" when I tell her she's gorgeous. I'm sure she's telling me to go away, but I just translate it as "Aussie Charm."


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Have to agree as well. I've never seen a bad picture of her. I also get "fuck off" when I tell her she's gorgeous. I'm sure she's telling me to go away, but I just translate it as "Aussie Charm."



I have to agree. Aust99 Is absolutely gorgeous and takes pictures.


----------



## Aust99

Aww thanks for the compliments guys... Means a lot!!!



But can we move the conversation back to gratuitous begging for rep?? Lol 


I'm about to run through who I can...


----------



## Mathias

I'll try and get to as many people as I can while I can in here!


----------



## Dromond

Made another pass, got who I could.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Reppin' until the ceiling can't hold us.. like the ceiling can't hold us..


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelylady78 said:


> Just read that it's actually 8400 that's a star...so close yet so far away!



*I am in the same boat as you....a little over 600 MORE...which could take another year LOL...I am out of rep for you LL......*


----------



## spookytwigg

Done some repping. Will return for more later.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Dromond said:


> I'm all repped out. I will be back in 24 hours to spread more of the rep love.



Well I got to keep it going *keep it going full steam*
Too sweet to be sour too nice to be *mean*
On the tough guy style I'm not too keen
To try to change the world I will plot and scheme
Mario C likes to keep it clean
Gonna shine like a sun beam
Keep on rapping cause that's my dream
Got an A from Moe Dee for sticking to themes
When it comes to envy y'all is green
Jealous of the rhyme and the rhyme routine
Another dimension new galaxy
Intergalactic planetary

Intergalactic planetary
Planetary intergalactic

From the family tree of old school hip hop
Kick off your shoes and relax your socks
The rhymes will spread just like a pox
Cause the music is live like an electric shock
I am known to do the Wop
Also known for the Flintstone Flop
Tammy D getting biz on the crop
Beastie Boys known to let the beat... drop
When I wrote graffiti my name was Slop
If my rap's soup my beats is stock
Step from the tables as I start to chop
I'm a lumber jack DJ Adrock
If you try to knock me you'll get mocked
I'll stir fry you in my wok
Your knees'll start shaking and your fingers pop
Like a pinch on the neck of Mr. Spock

Intergalactic planetary
Planetary intergalactic
Another dimension do it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g


----------



## SprocketRocket

My Rep device says I am at 292! Who will push me to another can for when I get back in later! Will rep for rep!


----------



## SprocketRocket

I am pretty close to 300 points.. When do I hit the next can? (I am at 298 points)


----------



## Gingembre

I got rep for a comment I made in regards to another comment. Both these comments got deleted and the rep disappeared! Boo! Not fair!


----------



## SprocketRocket

I gave out too much rep in past 24 hours, so, can some give to me! And ye will receive! In the Circle of Rep, to paraphrase Sir Elton John.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm curious. Who are you? You have over 200 posts since you've joined and you've never really shared any information about yourself and your profile is blank.

I'm kind of an untrusty person when people come here and voice so much but share so little. Haha.






SprocketRocket said:


> I gave out too much rep in past 24 hours, so, can some give to me! And ye will receive! In the Circle of Rep, to paraphrase Sir Elton John.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Who are you? You have over 200 posts since you've joined and you've never really shared any information about yourself and your profile is blank.
> 
> I'm kind of an untrusty person when people come here and voice so much but share so little. Haha.



I never fill those in.. I have come to value privacy.. Everytime I put info about myself out there, even innocent enough stuff like "I am male not female" or "I am middle-aged" - really anything beyond that, I don't really like to share. 

I suppose you could say that I like to reveal on a person-by-person basis? Life has made me a very very guarded person.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. Pretty paranoid.






SprocketRocket said:


> I never fill those in.. I have come to value privacy.. Everytime I put info about myself out there, even innocent enough stuff like "I am male not female" or "I am middle-aged" - really anything beyond that, I don't really like to share.
> 
> I suppose you could say that I like to reveal on a person-by-person basis? Life has made me a very very guarded person.


----------



## SprocketRocket

337 points! Let's push it! Rep for rep!


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Who are you? You have over 200 posts since you've joined and you've never really shared any information about yourself and your profile is blank.
> 
> I'm kind of an untrusty person when people come here and voice so much but share so little. Haha.



Better question... which one of his IDs should we rep or not? I would have to unblock at least one haha


----------



## SprocketRocket

fat9276 said:


> Better question... which one of his IDs should we rep or not? I would have to unblock at least one haha



The one thats going to get arrested for paying for sex, I suppose


----------



## SprocketRocket

C'mon lets rep rep rep! I want more cans!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I took this down, because even I have limits.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so confused. Haha



fat9276 said:


> Better question... which one of his IDs should we rep or not? I would have to unblock at least one haha


----------



## Fuzzy

Princess Leia: Aren't you a little short for a stormtrooper?

Luke: Huh? Oh.. the uniform. I'm Luke Skywalker, I'm here to rep you.


----------



## Goreki

Fuzzy said:


> Princess Leia: Aren't you a little short for a stormtrooper?
> 
> Luke: Huh? Oh.. the uniform. I'm Luke Skywalker, I'm here to rep you.


Yeah.... That doesn't sound entirely honourable.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Pretty paranoid.



*how many people are on DIMS that you have no clue if they are male/female? I know there are a few I am clueless of...even if they post somewhat regularly....they seem gender NEUTRAL*


----------



## spiritangel

spread a wee bit of love where I could 

 I wish I got unlimeted rep ability for my birthday even just for a day would rock but sadly alas alak I can not rep far to many of my fav people


----------



## Surlysomething

There are a few, that's for sure. How many people are there in the world and these few are so paranoid about their information being out there, it's quite funny to me. YOU'RE NOT THAT SPECIAL. Haha.

Now hand over your credit card information. 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *how many people are on DIMS that you have no clue if they are male/female? I know there are a few I am clueless of...even if they post somewhat regularly....they seem gender NEUTRAL*


----------



## SprocketRocket

Three cans! Let's get to four!


----------



## SprocketRocket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZz3y6r-5H8


----------



## tonynyc

*
Time to share the wealth and send some KNOCKOUT REP !!!!!
*


----------



## SprocketRocket

tonynyc said:


> *
> Time to share the wealth and send some KNOCKOUT REP !!!!!
> *



I must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tonynyc again.


----------



## SprocketRocket

tonynyc said:


> *
> Time to share the wealth and send some KNOCKOUT REP !!!!!
> *



Keeping the theme... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obZtW0mRF_E


----------



## SprocketRocket

---Post 4000 for REP WHINES!---


----------



## Goreki

MY FIRST FUCKING GOLD CAN!!!!! FUCK YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you to everyone for repping my annoying arse, so much love!!


----------



## Aust99

How bout some birthday rep y'all??? 29 yesterday.


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Thank you Everyone for all your help with all the fantastic reppage! I appreciate it. I especially love drinking the wine while whining


----------



## spiritangel

Goreki said:


> MY FIRST FUCKING GOLD CAN!!!!! FUCK YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you to everyone for repping my annoying arse, so much love!!



I am in Shock you are to awesome to have only one gold can alas I can not rep you as I must spread my love around more first



Just hit up all i could even some who did not ask for it


I am over 8k now so slowly heading towards my first sun


----------



## CastingPearls

Got who I could. Enjoy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I can't rep any one on this page again.......other then CP.....sorry folks*


----------



## J34

This is my 700th post... Please bestow me some congratulatory rep. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

*It would be nice if I could pass out "Ice Cream Sammiches" - but some good old fashioned "REP" will have to do *


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *It would be nice if I could pass out "Ice Cream Sammiches" - but some good old fashioned "REP" will have to do *



I want one of those machines in my house!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

*Grace*: Oh, he's very popular Ed. The sportos, the motorheads, geeks, sluts, bloods, wastoids, dweebies, dickheads - they all *rep* him. They think he's a righteous dude.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

tonynyc said:


> *It would be nice if I could pass out "Ice Cream Sammiches" - but some good old fashioned "REP" will have to do *



I want to rep this, but I can't.


----------



## Fuzzy

Rep given where possible.


----------



## AuntHen

It's time for that star... :eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Its my birthday today


----------



## HDANGEL15

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Its my birthday today



*It was MY BIRTHDAY SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spiritangel

I spread the rep love where I could 

catching up a little cause have not been around in a while 

and still inching towards that radiant sun


----------



## Dromond

Passing through, passing the reppage.


----------



## CastingPearls

I got who I could. Will make the rounds more when I get a laptop or tablet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's been a while....


----------



## Fuzzy

New Year Rep Given.. as long as it lasts.. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.




me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*


----------



## tonynyc

fat9276 said:


> me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*



Time to celebrate !!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.





fat9276 said:


> me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*




As our sun is a star, you are correct saying either or both. 

Congratulations to both of you. Make sure you apply plenty of SPF.



Rep given where I could for now. Start posting people, so we can hit you up!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.





fat9276 said:


> me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*



Congratulations on this momentous occasion!


----------



## spiritangel

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.





fat9276 said:


> me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*



OMG OMG OMG So excited for you both Happy dance 


throws confetti 


whooop whoop



Lovelylady you and I are next!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I work hard for my rep by being funny, witty, and whoring my body out. I was slightly sad to see some of my rep had been removed due to one of my posts being removed.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fuzzy said:


> Rumor has it that I have a Star. Or Sun. I'm not sure.



*CONGRATS!!! *



fat9276 said:


> me too me too!!! oh my word!  *high five*




*CONGRATS!!! *




spiritangel said:


> OMG OMG OMG So excited for you both Happy dance
> 
> 
> throws confetti
> 
> 
> whooop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> Lovelylady you and I are next!!!


*
AND ME TOOOOO ONE DAY!!!!!!*


----------



## Paquito

I'm so close to that star. GIMME


----------



## penguin

I got as many of you as I could!

Also, it's my birthday. Hit me with your best shot!


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonton is sitting on the laptop keyboard making this a challenge to type. 

Those of you who've won her daily lottery have been notified. 

Those who haven't, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## AuntHen

I'm all out until tomorrow...


----------



## Aust99

Yay for the sun B.


----------



## Fuzzy

And God said: LET THERE BE REP!!​


----------



## penguin

*sigh* rep eaten by deleted threads


----------



## Fuzzy

OMG! They killed Rep! You Bastards!


----------



## Esther

penguin said:


> *sigh* rep eaten by deleted threads



Does rep really disappear when a thread and its posts are deleted?


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> Does rep really disappear when a thread and its posts are deleted?




yes (10 letters)


----------



## CastingPearls

Rep where I could give it. 

Will be back soon. Keep posting. Can't rep non-existent posts. The squeaky mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Rep where I could give it.
> 
> Will be back soon. Keep posting. Can't rep non-existent posts. The squeaky mouse gets the cheese.




SQUEAK! SQUEAK!  

View attachment smile,cuteflowerhatmouse,mousie,mouseflowerhat,cute,flower-1a0cdf367c91e56e35c671f79ceba0c3_h.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

When I have to spread rep around before giving it to certain people again...


----------



## Aust99

Penguin I couldn't get you this round... Will keep trying. . Got who I could.


----------



## Fuzzy

Not even Vday yet, and I'm eating all the chocolate..


----------



## penguin

Thank you to everyone who gave me rep to make up for what was eaten


----------



## Esther

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Dromond

Passed out rep. Repper exhausted. Will be back tomorrow after it recharges.


----------



## Blackjack

Am I allowed to whine about getting rep from people who I don't want to get rep from or who don't get the point of my posts?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> Am I allowed to whine about getting rep from people who I don't want to get rep from or who don't get the point of my posts?



First world Forum Problems


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> First world Forum Problems



That I repped :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE PHONE BOOK.......ala GOLD STAR* :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE PHONE BOOK.......ala GOLD STAR* :bow:



Yay! Repped for staying power!


----------



## Fuzzy

Tad said:


> That I repped :bow:



And this I repped!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I supernova repped all that the system would let me.... enjoy


----------



## spiritangel

OMG OMG OMG

life has been crazy of late and my energy and time has been limited (illness, family stuff, stress and more stress)

so logging in and Seeing that I made it to my first Sun was just awesome I did not know until I checked my Rep and saw my lovely Rep from you GEF

Someone Rep her for me as I cant atm I have to spread it around and so I shall

Lovelylady You are sooo next!!!


----------



## Dromond

Repped the rep until I couldn't rep anymore.


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE PHONE BOOK.......ala GOLD STAR* :bow:





spiritangel said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> life has been crazy of late and my energy and time has been limited (illness, family stuff, stress and more stress)
> 
> so logging in and Seeing that I made it to my first Sun was just awesome I did not know until I checked my Rep and saw my lovely Rep from you GEF
> 
> Someone Rep her for me as I cant atm I have to spread it around and so I shall
> 
> Lovelylady You are sooo next!!!



Yay!! So excited for you ladies! Aust, Hozay and I are nearing the mark to be next!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> Yay!! So excited for you ladies! Aust, Hozay and I are nearing the mark to be next!



we ARE! I'm about 8018 and I'm literally checking every day (read: every few hours) to see if I have a gold star yet.


----------



## CastingPearls

Gave what I could.


----------



## tonynyc

Sending out some more rep - to those that I able to


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> life has been crazy of late and my energy and time has been limited (illness, family stuff, stress and more stress)
> 
> so logging in and Seeing that I made it to my first Sun was just awesome I did not know until I checked my Rep and saw my lovely Rep from you GEF
> 
> Someone Rep her for me as I cant atm I have to spread it around and so I shall
> 
> Lovelylady You are sooo next!!!


Yay you deserve it!!!


lovelylady78 said:


> Yay!! So excited for you ladies! Aust, Hozay and I are nearing the mark to be next!


I'm nowhere near... Lol I'm only on about 6000. I don't post enough. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> we ARE! I'm about 8018 and I'm literally checking every day (read: every few hours) to see if I have a gold star yet.


What's the magic number?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Aust99 said:


> Yay you deserve it!!!
> 
> I'm nowhere near... Lol I'm only on about 6000.  I don't post enough.
> 
> 
> What's the magic number?



Well, you SHOULD have more rep...you rock!

The magic number is 8400...and I am currently sitting at 8305...SO CLOSE!


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, you SHOULD have more rep...you rock!
> 
> The magic number is 8400...and I am currently sitting at 8305...SO CLOSE!


I'm less than 100 from my second star, so I know how it feels.


----------



## biglynch

Just so everyone knows, for some reason when I use my tablet, I can never post rep. So I will try hit peoples up with rep soon when I'm on the laptop.


----------



## WVMountainrear

SO EXCITED!!







Thank you for making me an official Dims sun-holder! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> SO EXCITED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for making me an official Dims sun-holder! :happy:



jealous...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> jealous...



You know I'd rep you all day if I could. *hugs*


----------



## lucca23v2

Wow, I didn't realize that those cans were so coveted. I just post to things I like and let it be. I do enjoy seeing people get happy over the cans and sun though. It is fun.


----------



## AuntHen

lucca23v2 said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that those cans were so coveted. I just post to things I like and let it be. I do enjoy seeing people get happy over the cans and sun though. It is fun.





I am a child, in need of positive reinforcement, in the form of little gold star stickers (as you can see, I am not the only one haha)


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> I am a child, in need of positive reinforcement, in the form of little gold star stickers (as you can see, I am not the only one haha)



lol.. I see! It does remind me of when I was in school and wanted that gold start up on the chart!..lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Now I want more cans!..lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Just out of curiosity, doesanyone know why some cans are greyed out? I hae 2 grey cans???


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, doesanyone know why some cans are greyed out? I hae 2 grey cans???



The amount of rep points you get from someone depends on how much rep they themselves have. If they don't have much rep at all, you see the comment from them but you get no rep points--and you see a grey can instead of a green one.

(at least, that is what I recall it to be, it is possible I've got it confused)


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> The amount of rep points you get from someone depends on how much rep they themselves have. If they don't have much rep at all, you see the comment from them but you get no rep points--and you see a grey can instead of a green one.
> 
> (at least, that is what I recall it to be, it is possible I've got it confused)



Ahhhhh...thst makes sense. Thanks Tad..as always...a big help!


----------



## Melian

Give me a goddamn gold star thing....I've been here since 2006, ffs.

*cleans cobwebs out of vagina*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Give me a goddamn gold star thing....I've been here since 2006, ffs.
> 
> *cleans cobwebs out of vagina*



I'll trade you those vaginal cobwebs for a star...


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll trade you those vaginal cobwebs for a star...



*fling*

Oh god, that's gross.


----------



## lucca23v2

:blush:


Melian said:


> Give me a goddamn gold star thing....I've been here since 2006, ffs.
> 
> *cleans cobwebs out of vagina*



Lmfao


----------



## lucca23v2

Thanks for the Reps everyone!


----------



## biglynch

the vaginal cobwebs sound like a hell of a band.


----------



## Aust99

I see you lovelylady with your new shiny star,.. And CP now has two... Well deserved girls.


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> the vaginal cobwebs sound like a hell of a band.



Deathrock, I'd assume. Black devilocks and all.


----------



## J34

Its that time that comes around but once a year.... my birthday! Any rep greatly appreciated :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

I need rep.. someone repped me instead of the person they wanted to rep for a sexy pic.. sorry I don't have a sexy pic.. not yet. But its the top rep for me and I need it scrolled down. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for the rep!  Will return before the bucket runs dry.


----------



## J34

Love all you guys for the birthday rep. Thanks a million!


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh!! I understand why they limit the rep.. but darn it! Sometimes some people just have at least 4 or 5 good posts that I want to rep and I can't!


----------



## lucca23v2

hmmmm...I love that my cans message states..Lucca23v2 carries a lot of weight on this board...

I wonder if the pun is intentional.. that would be awesome if it was!


----------



## lucca23v2

I made the 500 club! That should come with a BHM(for women) bbw (for men), a naked one preferably.... to help you celebrate...

IJS...:happy:


----------



## Aust99

Lol I forgot about the cans message... Had to think hard for a sec to remember where to read it... I'm pushing the rep limit.... Lol. Congrats Lucca...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AWWWWW yeah! I got my star!

I don't know HOW she does it, but it was Casting Pearls that's pushed me over the edge. Thanks to everyone who loves my lame Witt and naked body.


----------



## lucca23v2

Aust99 said:


> Lol I forgot about the cans message... Had to think hard for a sec to remember where to read it... I'm pushing the rep limit.... Lol. Congrats Lucca...



Thanks!..lol.. I just wished they sent a BHM with it..lol IJS


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> AWWWWW yeah! I got my star!
> 
> I don't know HOW she does it, but it was Casting Pearls that's pushed me over the edge. Thanks to everyone who loves my lame Witt and naked body.



Yes, CP rep is legendary 

*hands Hozay his letterman jacket*


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> AWWWWW yeah! I got my star!
> 
> I don't know HOW she does it, but it was Casting Pearls that's pushed me over the edge. Thanks to everyone who loves my lame Witt and naked body.



Yay!!! Congratulations, cutie pie! :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Well deserved Hozay... And CP rep is magical... So big. Mines worth about 6... Lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Well deserved Hozay... And CP rep is magical... So big. Mines worth about 6... Lol



Mine is worth about 9 ;-)

Let's do this!


----------



## CastingPearls

Mine is worth somewhere around 30 but I can't tell anymore because that personal link is now defunct. You're welcome!


----------



## loopytheone

I got a gold can! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Spreading the REP wealth ....


----------



## Fuzzy

loopytheone said:


> I got a gold can! :bow:



Its Miller time!


----------



## lucca23v2

loopytheone said:


> I got a gold can! :bow:



Awesome!!!!


----------



## loopytheone

tonynyc said:


> Spreading the REP wealth ....



I would return rep but sadly I must spread it around more! 

And thank you everybody! =D


----------



## spiritangel

I repped the couple it would let me not been around enough to be able to rep some of my most beloved peeps oh woe is me guess I will need to go spread the love around

Congrats to all our new gold sun people you deserve it for you total awesomeness and sexyness


----------



## Dromond

*Runs through the thread throwing rep to the crowd*


----------



## The Dark Lady

Not that I deserve it or anything after disappearing for half a year, but fuck it, why the hell not?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm just a girl that loves to spread 'em....errrrrrrrrrrrrrr it.


----------



## Aust99

Thanks for recent reppage.....

I just ran through and only got to rep 5 peeps... Is that the same as others in 24 hours?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I wanted to thank everyone for repping me recently. It's much appreciated.

Now, however, my addiction has reared it's ugly head and I want MORE!


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for recent reppage.....
> 
> I just ran through and only got to rep 5 peeps... Is that the same as others in 24 hours?


I think the more rep you have, the more you can give in a 24 hour period, although that's my experience, and not something I found in the formerly available rep guidelines/index. You still need to rep 24 people before giving rep to the same person again, so if you like giving rep, you have to rep often to come full circle with your favorite rep buddies. 

I've since been informed by someone more in the know (GEF, I'm looking at YOU) that the rep I give is worth more than 30 points, but the exact #, I don't know anymore, since the index link is now a dead end. If you (generally, not you, Nat) want rep from me for rep's sake, you have to whine here, same as always, or say something pithy in a thread I read.


----------



## lucca23v2

To all who snet reps my way.. thank you!!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

I love everyone who gave me rep!
:kiss2:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks to all


----------



## AuntHen

The Dark Lady said:


> I love everyone who gave me rep!
> :kiss2:




good, now give me some


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> good, now give me some



Quid pro quo muthafuckas!


----------



## ODFFA

There's a specific post I HAVE to rep. Been making other rep deposits left and right, but alas, it's still not satisfied. Grrrrrr!

I'm so selfless


----------



## penguin

I could use some lovin'. Or rep, if there's no lovin' to be had.


----------



## Aust99

Think I got another new can... Now there is six... Is the sun next?


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> Think I got another new can... Now there is six... Is the sun next?


One more gold can, Nat. Close!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> Think I got another new can... Now there is six... Is the sun next?



The sun comes after eight


----------



## Aust99

CastingPearls said:


> One more gold can, Nat. Close!!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The sun comes after eight



Bahumbug!!! Lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Rep sent!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm gonna rep everyone in this thread if I can


----------



## Goreki

Rep me! I've just been hilarious as usual and I want instant repification.
NOW, PEONS!

And I'll post tit pics. 

But of someone else. Like Hozay. MMmm, Hozay boobs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Rep me! I've just been hilarious as usual and I want instant repification.
> NOW, PEONS!
> 
> And I'll post tit pics.
> 
> But of someone else. Like Hozay. MMmm, Hozay boobs.



Straya tits or bust!!!


----------



## Esther

Goreki said:


> Rep me! I've just been hilarious as usual and I want instant repification.
> NOW, PEONS!
> 
> And I'll post tit pics.
> 
> But of someone else. Like Hozay. MMmm, Hozay boobs.



POST THE HOZAY TITS PIC

DO IT


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Would if I could


----------



## Iannathedriveress

How I feel when I get reps 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

ran out but spread as much lovin as I could


----------



## Saisha

Esther said:


> POST THE HOZAY TITS PIC
> 
> DO IT



Maybe we should build the DIMs man? Tad's legs, Hozay's boobidos, maybe Tankyguy's beard? This could get very interesting....


----------



## Aust99

Whine!!!! 


Got who I could.


----------



## Goreki

Holy fuck, this got me two gold cans! Thank you guys! I had a whole thing planned for when that happened, but I don't have the cash for gold body paint right now....


----------



## Saisha

Goreki said:


> Holy fuck, this got me two gold cans! Thank you guys! I had a whole thing planned for when that happened, but I don't have the cash for gold body paint right now....



Why is the theme song, Goldfinger, going through my mind right now?  Congratulations


----------



## tankyguy

Saisha said:


> Maybe we should build the DIMs man? Tad's legs, Hozay's boobidos, *maybe Tankyguy's beard?* This could get very interesting....



Que?

This puzzles me, considering it feels like I'm one of the few clean-shaven guys around here living under this oppressive modern beardocracy.
:huh:


----------



## Goreki

Saisha said:


> Why is the theme song, Goldfinger, going through my mind right now?  Congratulations


Nobody is fingering anyone!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Carpet Bombing Rep!


----------



## Saisha

tankyguy said:


> Que?
> 
> This puzzles me, considering it feels like I'm one of the few clean-shaven guys around here living under this oppressive modern beardocracy.
> :huh:



1964 movie - Goldfinger with Sean Connery as James Bond.


----------



## penguin

I've dropped as many rep bombs as I could for today. They're much better than fart bombs.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Whenever I Rep someone it seems like I have to wait a year before I can Rep them again. I get that message telling me I have to spread more Rep and I can't even remember Repping them the first time. :blink:


----------



## lille

I've run out of rep.


----------



## Amaranthine

lille said:


> I've run out of rep.



Oddly appropriate, considering your post count. 

404: Rep not found.


----------



## Saisha

My rep ability is non-existent. Drat.


----------



## LillyBBBW

****Please don't Rep this post****

I'm really just here to whine. It's been brought to my attention that I have to Rep from 25 - 30 people before I can Rep them again. That seems a bit high to me, especially since the amount of people I can Rep is a 24 hour period is kind of low. I tried to Rep a person whom I believed I'd never Repped before on this board and got the notice to spread it around. Come to find out it was someone with a low post count who had changed their name. I might have Repped them once back in 2012 before the hiatus I took. I'm just really confused by all this.

Also I'm here to announce that I will be in here periodically throwing Rep away. And don't worry if we once argued before and you called me the son of a whore. You still qualify.


----------



## Pokerking2010

If you feel like it, then give it to me baby


----------



## Aust99

Wine?? Lol. Running through the thread.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm singing in the rep... I'm singing in the rep... what a glorious feeling.. I'm







*What'd'ya mean I can't rep the same post twice?*


----------



## shandyman

Let me spread some rep love


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> I'm singing in the rep... I'm singing in the rep... what a glorious feeling.. I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What'd'ya mean I can't rep the same post twice?*



Oh that's so cute- sorry it won't let me rep you right now Fuzzers


----------



## Saisha

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh that's so cute- sorry it won't let me rep you right now Fuzzers



I tried to rep him but it wouldn't let me - but I was able to rep you for wanting to rep him


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

Well, I just ran through the forum, tossing rep as I went. 

I've been stuck on my current level for what seems like years. So I thought I would goose my karma a little.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

and four little reps was all it took -- I thought I was close. Now I got a five-pack of Gold...


----------



## Fuzzy

My favorite color is rep.


----------



## Cookie

Find me and then click 'add to', 
so I can get my, reputation, reputation
reputation, reputation, reputation 

View attachment vlcsnap-2010-10-09-19h40m50s218.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Cookie said:


> Find me and then click 'add to',
> so I can get my, reputation, reputation
> reputation, reputation, reputation


 so simple! well done, im out of rep but do hope this gets tons!


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh that's so cute- sorry it won't let me rep you right now Fuzzers



Congrats on the triple sun!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Congrats on the triple sun!




Thank you- it was a big surprise to see it! I think Moore2Me threw me over the top in another thread. :bow:

Oh and btw, it's still telling me that I cannot spread it for you.....errr to you Fuzz Fuzz  

Let's celebrate- everyone lay some new posts down in this thread people and I will try to rep anyone that I can


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't give celebratory rep to either one of you yet.


----------



## penguin

I repped who I could.


----------



## Cookie

You rep in for mama, and she'll rep out for you

(most effective if you've seen Chicago) 

View attachment 161012__chicago_l.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm still handing out the celebration rep- so gets to posting people!!


----------



## Fuzzy

*Thanksgiving?!? I haven't even finished giving out my Halloween rep!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lay It Down


----------



## ManBeef

I drink coffee like an adult now, rep me up? I swallow... my pride that is.


----------



## Aust99

Mamma needs a sun for Xmas!!!!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

... and my bag is now empty.


----------



## RJI

Back for Holidays Rep


----------



## Fuzzy

Dashing through the rep.. in a one line kinda way..


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I want bday rep....i share cake!* 

View attachment cake.jpeg


----------



## RJI

HappyBirthDay


----------



## Aust99

Soooo close to the sun..... Rep me and fulfil my vain need for the Suns status...

Can someone tell me the sun magic number?


----------



## tonynyc

*I've been on winter break of sorts....Sending some much needed "Rep" as the system will allow me....*








*However... I think a mug of Hot Chocolate may be in order*


----------



## Fuzzy

Trying to rep... but I'm getting some "Can't Rep the same post twice" feedback.


----------



## MattB

Invisible posts again...?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

What are the stars above the rep bar?


----------



## MattB

I feel like I'm missing the greatest posts ever!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> What are the stars above the rep bar?



When you've maxed out your rep bar, you get a gold star and start filling the bar all over again.


----------



## Fuzzy

You think its impossible to ever get a star/sun and then one day... you still don't have one... but maybe one day...


----------



## tonynyc

Send some overdue REP cheers ... as man as the system allows


----------



## CurvyLolita

I have no idea what any of this thread means. Cans??


----------



## Amaranthine

CurvyLolita said:


> I have no idea what any of this thread means. Cans??



If you look to the left of any post, where someone's username/location/post count is located, you'll see colorful little boxes. Green, light green, gold (referred to as cans.) You get them as you accumulate reputation points from people repping your posts; sometimes they leave little messages, which you can see in your User CP.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

I'm so close to the gold star I can taste it.

Hmm...Stars... 

View attachment purple penguin 2.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Big Beautiful Dreamer said:


> I'm so close to the gold star I can taste it.



I can't rep you - but question regarding this issue: Can you see who rep'd you??? Because I can't, for months by now - only what was written. 

Is there any setting or so I need to change to be able to see the rep-per???


----------



## agouderia

Thank you kind reppers for repping me - unfortunately I cannot return the favor as I only know what you said and that one of you believes in dinosaurs, but not who you are.

Still no names of reppers appear. 

So question again to those tech-people who have to be out there somewhere: How/where can I change whatever setting so that not only post/date/comment appears with the rep, but also who repped??

Sorry for being so stupid....


----------



## Tad

I don't know what controls that. There was a period when nobody could see who had repped them, then ADMIN changed something and most of us could see who had done so. I don't know of settings that control that at an individual level. All I can think of is to poke through all the settings in your user CP and see if anything looks worth tweaking.


----------



## lucca23v2

Agouderia... I am not tech person.. but I found that when I logged out and deleted the cookies and cache.. then logged back in.. it all worked fine. Maybe you can try refreshing and see if it helps..

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

I have that same problem, Agou. I just figured that everyone did and it was a forever thing now. o_o


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> I have that same problem, Agou. I just figured that everyone did and it was a forever thing now. o_o



I'm relieved it's not just me and my usual tech inadequacy.

Somehow I inferred from BBD's question that the rep system must be fully functioning again, that's why I asked. 

Lucca - I wipe my cache daily, deleting all the cookies - it doesn't help. 
Tad - I've checked all options on the UCP and did not find a single one even referring to the rep system, let alone how it's displayed.

Anybody have any other ideas for solving the problem?


----------



## Tad

I went looking in the part of the control panel that I can access, and I couldn't find any settings there that would touch any of that either  Colour me puzzled.


----------



## lucca23v2

Agouderia. . That sucks.. I guess they didn't fix it for everyone... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks to everyone that has repped me

I'm rep bombing this thread until I run out.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

OK, I am up to 6806 points total, but I've been stuck at the gold-can max-out for what seems like forever... and the citizens of Hyde Park, which I mod, have decided it's already election season! Where the frick is my gold star, people?!


----------



## Crumbling

You know you wanna...

View attachment 8qXNOkx.jpg


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

I'm up to 7023 points, and it feels like forever since I gained my last can. When the doodle will I get my coveted gold sun?!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

...Oh. I managed to do some digging and find that it takes 8000 points to get to the gold sun. Good to know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ok peeps.....as some of you know, I just love making an annoying arse clown out of myself. 

I said anyone that posts a Madonna video gets auto rep from me....no matter how many times I have to come back to accomplish it. 
Instead of Madonna this time, how about a "Ain't No Sunshine" video- any version, any artist? 

I like playing this game


----------



## lucca23v2

here you go GEF... no rep needed. i should rep you for asking for this song!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo[/ame]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ok peeps.....as some of you know, I just love making an annoying arse clown out of myself.
> 
> I said anyone that posts a Madonna video gets auto rep from me....no matter how many times I have to come back to accomplish it.
> Instead of Madonna this time, how about a "Ain't No Sunshine" video- any version, any artist?
> 
> I like playing this game



Great song!! How about some Lenny Kravitz? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM4hkV-4r_4[/ame]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

and Oh my god.... How about from my favorite artist in the world.... Jason Mraz!! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s6NG3cbsRQ[/ame]

OK i'll stop now....LOL


----------



## tonynyc

Wow.. this thread hasn't been active in quite awhile... before anyone passes out from shock  time to pass some REP!!!!!!! Sending REP to all that the system will allow me to....


----------



## rabbitislove

I love what this thread from the early whiny days of my early 20s has turned into! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Remember me? Good, now rep me 

Even if you don't, you should rep me anyway!


----------



## Crumbling

Bumping this thread because i cant give rep to anyone over anything recent.


----------



## Anjula

Crumbling said:


> Bumping this thread because i cant give rep to anyone over anything recent.



same, reps are broken


----------



## loopytheone

Broken in what way, guys? 

If it is just that you need to spread more rep, I can't help with that. If it is something else though I can use my admin skillz to try and fix it.


----------



## tonynyc

There use to be the "Sunburst" Icon that would appear under a user's name when a maximum number of reps would be received. Has this feature in the rep system been modified as well?.....


----------



## dwesterny

I suspect rep is just calibrated wrong, set for a forum with more users to rep than here. I only use bhm/FFA so there's a limited number of people I can rep so I'm I can't rep anyone unless I rep strangers, or worse, Xyantha.


----------



## DragonFly

I have been testing the rep situation out, and have yet to get restricted. I think it is just a manner of having to spread it around a bit more. I would suggest visiting a board you normally don't and give out some rep!


----------



## dwesterny

Bhm/ffa is the only section I like and I feel like that is with good reason.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> There use to be the "Sunburst" Icon that would appear under a user's name when a maximum number of reps would be received. Has this feature in the rep system been modified as well?.....



Yeppers- took them Tony- a while back


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I suspect rep is just calibrated wrong, set for a forum with more users to rep than here. I only use bhm/FFA so there's a limited number of people I can rep so I'm I can't rep anyone unless I rep strangers, or worse, Xyantha.



How can i retract rep i gave to you!? And unrep Dwes!

Edit i can give rep but seemingly not as often...maybe because less ppl on bhm ffa


----------



## agouderia

DragonFly said:


> I have been testing the rep situation out, and have yet to get restricted. I think it is just a manner of having to spread it around a bit more. I would suggest visiting a board you normally don't and give out some rep!



DragonFly - I think this has something to do with you having Mod status.

I was never allowed to rep anything or anybody - until I turned into a Mod. Suddenly free rep for all.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm going to start a poll on this issue on the Board Business Board, I think. There seems to be agreement from the BHM/FFA group that you want the rep system recalibrating, which I am able to do, but I guess I'd like to give the other groups on the forum a chance to have their say too. I'll put the poll up for a week or so and if you want to raise any other issues you have with the rep system there, that would be awesome. 




tonynyc said:


> There use to be the "Sunburst" Icon that would appear under a user's name when a maximum number of reps would be received. Has this feature in the rep system been modified as well?.....



Yeah, they took the stars away before I became admin.  I don't want to undo changes the site owner has made without his permission and honestly, I'm not sure how to get those back. I get the feeling they might have gone as part of the software update. 



agouderia said:


> DragonFly - I think this has something to do with you having Mod status.
> 
> I was never allowed to rep anything or anybody - until I turned into a Mod. Suddenly free rep for all.



Yeah, mods can rep anybody an unlimited number of times.


----------



## DragonFly

I was repping and getting rep back to see if people who said they could not rep didn't but they did! 

Thanks for the explainations


----------



## DragonFly

dwesterny said:


> Bhm/ffa is the only section I like and I feel like that is with good reason.




I definately understand we all have our comfort zones! The foodee board is pretty friendly, and there is a lot of cross over there. 

Have a Great Day


----------



## Kompliziert

((Wait, what the heck is repping? After somebody mentioned it I found the place on my dashboard where I can see them, but it's not like commenting, is it like voting? Does it have anything to do with those green bars below people's avatars? Can only people who post a lot rep, or is it like a feature that gets unlocked (aside from mods getting unlimited reps)?))


----------



## Tad

if you look in the bottom left corner beside a post, you'll see a silver/white icon that, if you squint just right, looks like a set of old-fashioned two-pan scales. Click on that and you can leave rep for a post, and it will show up on the posters user CP. How many points of rep they get from you is based on your reputation, and there are various rules that mean basically you can't just rep everything you see or the same person all the time.


----------



## Kompliziert

Thanks for the explanation, Tad! What a neat, but also sort of weird system, hah. I haven't seen anything like that in other forums. It sounds fun, though!


----------



## loopytheone

It is indeed related to the number of green cans underneath a person's name. We used to have stars as well but for some reason those went the way of the dinosaur a while back. 

Makes me sad, I always wanted a star.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> It is indeed related to the number of green cans underneath a person's name. We used to have stars as well but for some reason those went the way of the dinosaur a while back.
> 
> Makes me sad, I always wanted a star.



It is kind of a pity about the new rep system. The old one just added that little bit of extra excitement.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I rp looopy to see what her second pokemon stage is. I figure cans are her xp.


----------

